# Die Helius-Galerie



## Alpine Maschine (27. Juli 2007)

Ja Leute,

dann zeigt sie mal her, eure Helius. Egal ob CC, FR, ST oder sonstwas.

Ich mal mal den Anfang







Rahmen: Helius FR 07 mit neuem Umlenkhebel
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: Fox 36 TALAS RC2
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 mit Edelstahllagern
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce (wird noch gegen einen Superforce 31.8 getauscht)
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 (Tausch gegen Vector Carbon)
Shifter: Shimano XT 2008
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2008
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2008 mit Truvativ Shiftguide und Blackspire Kettenblättern 38/26 und Truvativ Bashguard
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 2008
Laufräder: Shimano XT 2008
Bremsen: Shimano XT mit 200er Scheiben
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1
Reifen: Conti Mountain King 2,4 Protection mit Latexmilch (kommt hinten auch noch drauf)


(edit): Gewicht sind 14,9 Kilo ohne Pedalitos
Jetzt ihr!


----------



## Fredster (27. Juli 2007)

Da bin ich dabei.





Man kann sich ja denken, was unterm Matsch ist. 


Gruß
Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Juli 2007)

So, jetzt richtig!





@fredster: Gib doch mal die Teileliste durch


----------



## akerit (27. Juli 2007)

Moin,

http://akerit.de/mtb/helius-fr.html

Aenderung gegenueber Photo:
BB gegen Maxxis Advantage getauscht.

Gruesse


----------



## roelant (27. Juli 2007)

Meins:






Helius FR 2006
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco World Cup 
Steuersatz: Zonenschein Heavy Duty FR
Gabel: Z1 Light ETA
Laufräder: Mavic XM321 auf Shimano XT (hinten) und Marzocchi QR20 (vorne) naben
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Vorbau: Thomson X4 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus
Sattel: Selle Italia Gel Flow Ti
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: SRAM X-GEN
Schalthebel: SRAM X9
Kurbeln: Shimano Hone 22/32/Bash
Bashring: Race Face
Kettenführung: Blackspire / NC17 Stinger
Reifen: Fat Albert und Nobby Nick (werden vielleicht von Big Bettys ersetzt wann verschlissen)
Pedale: Time Z
Kassette / Kette: SRAM

Gewicht: 17.2 kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## Fredster (27. Juli 2007)

Bitteschön:

Rahmen: Helius FR 07 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 4.0 200mm
Gabel: RS Lyric U-Turn
Steuersatz: Reset 118HD
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider
Shifter: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Kurbel: Shimano Hone, 
Bashguard/38 Z Kettenblatt/ Rolle: NC-17
Kefü: Rohloff 
Laufräder: Dt 440FR mit 6.1
Bremsen: Juicy 5
Sattelstütze: NC-17
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1
Reifen: Conti Digga 2,5

(edit) Gewicht: 17 kg (wegen der Contis)

Gruß
Fred


----------



## Oettinger (27. Juli 2007)

so, dann mal meins ...


----------



## Boondog (27. Juli 2007)

Und hier is meinz






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Klomi (27. Juli 2007)

Ich schieb mal mein 2006er FR auch mit rein.


----------



## Oettinger (27. Juli 2007)

@boondog
tolles Foto, wo issen das? da krieg ich ja richtig Bock auf ne FR-Tour ...


----------



## alterknochen (27. Juli 2007)

Moin,

mein Hobel: Helius CC 05, DT-Swiss, Fox Vanilla, The Cleg, Truvativ, Sram, Singletracks u.s.w....






bin aber am überlegen, ob ich auf ein FR aufrüste

@ Öttinger: ich glaub, das ist am Lago, oberhalb von Pregasina...schöne Tour!!!

Grüsse,

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (27. Juli 2007)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @boondog
> tolles Foto, wo issen das? da krieg ich ja richtig Bock auf ne FR-Tour ...



Gardasee natürlich  wir haben uns zum Tremalzo hochshutteln lassen und dann gings runter bis Riva 
Das Bild wurde irgendwo zwischen Passo Nota und Passo Rocchetta.
Gruß Rafael


----------



## kitor (27. Juli 2007)

Hier meins,

ist ein Helius FR von 02 mit Rohloff.


----------



## Oettinger (28. Juli 2007)

@boondog
Danke! war tatsächlich noch nie dort ...
Gruß Markus


----------



## schlammdiva (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo hier mal mein CC von 2001:


----------



## yeti75 (28. Juli 2007)

Na dann möchte ich auch mal meins Präsentieren.


----------



## kitor (28. Juli 2007)

dann machs doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (28. Juli 2007)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Hallo hier mal mein CC von 2001:



wie ist die Mamba?

Hatte mir die auch mal gekauft, sie dann aber ungenutzt wieder verkauft, weil sie mir irgendwie zu massiv aussah.


----------



## yeti75 (28. Juli 2007)

OK....jetzt aber.


----------



## Mjöllnir (28. Juli 2007)

Mein 2004er Helius FR 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/371473/cat/500/ppuser/1737

Wie zum Teufel bekomm ich das Bild angezeigt???


----------



## schlammdiva (28. Juli 2007)

@kitor

nachdem ich die Gabel mit dem Upgrade von Acros aufgerüstet habe, funktioniert sie prima und ist schön steif.


----------



## schlammdiva (28. Juli 2007)

so und hier noch das CC vom Männe:


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2007)

Hui was für schöne Nicolai`s  Da muß meins auch rein 

Am Gardasee!





In Heidelberg,bei Nacht!




In Äktschen 




Gruß Guru.


----------



## chris12 (29. Juli 2007)

hab auch ein paar bilderchen in meiner galerie.

ich hab mittlerweile aber den vorbau gegen einen leichtern, kürzeren und schickeren thomson elite getauscht. genau den hier http://www.bike-side.com/xtc/images/product_images/popup_images/2069_2.jpg

ein bild von meinem helius aus der galerie ist das:








p.s.
braucht man immer so eine "teile liste" was man ans rad geschraubt hat? wer es wissen möchte kann doch fragen, oder?


----------



## WODAN (30. Juli 2007)

Moin, hier mein 2007er Helius FR........







Rahmen: Nicolai Helius FR, Größe M

Dämpfer: Fox DHX5 Air, 222mm lang

Federgabel: Marzocchi Z1 light ETA

Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset

Vorbau: Syntace VRO, Größe S

Lenker: Syntace Vector DH

Griffe: ODI Roughe Schraubgriffe

Sattel: Selle Italia Flite

Sattelstütze: Thomson

Sattelklemmung: Hope

Schalthebel: Rohloff 14 Gang

Bremshebel: Magura Louise FR

Bremse vorne: Magura Gustav M, 210mm Bremsscheibe

Bremse hinten: Louise FR 190mm Rohloff-Bremsscheibe

Vorderradnabe: Tune MK, 20mm Steckachse

Hinterradnabe: Rohloff Speedhub

Felgen: Mavic D729

Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert

Schläuche: Schwalbe DH

Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech 2

Kettenblatt: FSA DH, 40 Zähne

Kettenführung:  Rohloff

Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech 2

Pedale: Shimano DX  PD-M647

Gewicht: 17,1 kg


----------



## T.I.M. (30. Juli 2007)




----------



## raggertje (30. Juli 2007)

Meine enduro:

# Rahmen: Nicolai Helius CC, Größe M
# Dämpfer: DT Swiss 190sl Air, 190mm lang
# Federgabel: Pike 454
# wheels: DT Swiss 'n duro 1750
# Vorbau: RooX
# Lenker: Use Atom carbon
# Griffe: spank white
# Sattel: WTB
# Sattelstütze: RooX
# Sattelklemmung: Hope
# Schalthebel: XO
# Bremse vorne: Hope Mono Mini
# Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty (bischen zu breit fur cc;-))
# Schläuche: latex
# Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
# Fuhrung: e-thirteen shiftguide
# Pedale: Cranc Brothers Mallet
# Gewicht: 13 kg mit pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (30. Juli 2007)

Meins... meins... meins...






Jetzt aber mit X-0 Schaltwerk und 2007er X-9 Triggern


----------



## luck01 (31. Juli 2007)

Hier ist mal mein Helium.


----------



## Gardener (1. August 2007)

Anhang anzeigen 131061
Da is meins


----------



## zonuk (2. August 2007)

so hat es mal ausgesehen....jetzt hängt der rahmen ganz alleine im keller...und weint  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. August 2007)

Der Arme!

Warum denn das?


----------



## Zozobra (6. August 2007)

Ok, here's my new Helius FR finally received, built up and photographed.

*Frame:* Nicolai Helius FR 2007 black anodized, no stickers, custom geo (ETT 600 mm, ST 425 mm), standard derailleur + Rohloff cable guides, ISCG mounts
*Headset:* FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro Deep Cup
*Fork:* Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn 2007
*Rear shock:* Fox Van R 2007 200 mm eye-to-eye, 57 mm stroke, 400 lbs/in spring
*Headset spacer:* FSA 10 mm, aluminium
*Seatpost:* Thomson Elite 31.6 x 410 in-line
*Seatpost collar:* Author Ru AQR-C04-34,9
*Saddle:* SDG BelAir RL ti rails

*Stem:* RooX Danny's FRD 50 mm, 0 degrees
*Handlebars:* Race Face Deus XC 25.4 mm, 635 mm wide, 25 mm rise
*Grips:* Race Face Diabolus Lock-on with plastic plugs

*Bottom bracket:* Race Face X-Type FR/DH
*Cranks:* Shimano FC-M600-3 (Hone)
*Granny ring:* Middleburn 24-tooth
*Middle ring:* Middleburn SlickShift 36-tooth
*Bashring:* MRP Slalom ring
*Pedals:* Syncros Mental Pedal Alloy
*Chain:* Shimano CN-7701 (XTR / Dura Ace), 54 links
*Cogset:* Shimano CS-M760 (Deore XT) 11-34

*Shifters:* SRAM X.7 2006 3 + 9
*Front derailleur:* SRAM X-Generation 2005
*Rear derailleur:* SRAM X.7 2005

*Front brake:* Avid Juicy Five 2006 with Ashima ARO-03 180 mm rotor and filed down Avid PM-PM 185 adapter
*Rear brake:* Avid Juicy Five 2006 with Ashima ARO-03 160 mm rotor

*Front wheel:* Hope Bulb 20 mm / DT Swiss EX 5.1d / DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8-2.0 spokes with DT Swiss Standard nipples
*Rear wheel:* Hope Pro II 10 mm through axle / DT Swiss EX 5.1d / DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8-2.0 spokes with DT Swiss Standard nipples / DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt rear axle

*Tubes:* Nokian 26 x 1.75-2.3 Schraeder
*Tyres:* front Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26 x 2.4 (with Panaracer FlatAway protective tape), rear Continental Vertical ProTection 26 x 2.3. This is a temporary solution and I'm waiting for a pair of Schwalbe Nobby Nics 26 x 2.4

*Computer:* Cat Eye CC-MC100W Micro Wireless
*Chainstay and seatstay protection:* Lizard Skins Super Jumbo + Jumbo

Current weight is 15.44 kg (34 lbs.).

Some photos:





Non-drive side





Drive side





Shock and shock mounts, uber-adjustable





The welds










Left chainstay with Rohloff cable guides





Left dropout, pivot, DT RWS axle


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

It is realy nice  
Best regards 
Frank


----------



## zonuk (6. August 2007)

@ Alpine Maschine 
ach ich dachte ich probiere mal was anderes aus...fahre jetzt ein salsa "el santo" auch seeehr geil. aber von meinem helium konnte ich mich nicht trennen. werds bestimmt mal wieder aufbauen...viell dann mit richtig federweg v+h  ;o)


----------



## martsch025 (8. August 2007)

Hallo!
Hier mal mein Helius Fr in XL.
Sattelstütze, Lenker und Reifen werden noch ausgetauscht. (momentan 14,3 kg)


http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19086/Nicolai_Helius_Fr_XL_003.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2007)

14,3?

Waah, ich auch. Komme auf 14,9. Wenn du Stütze, Reifen und Lenker tauschst, dann wirds schwerer, oder???


----------



## martsch025 (9. August 2007)

@Alpine Maschine!

Ich wollte eigentlich ein Gewicht unter 14kg anpeilen, naja... 

-Der Lenker wird gegen einen Ritchey Carbonlenker getauscht (ca. 90g weniger). 
-Die Sattelstütze wird 10cm länger und ebenfalls in Carbon sein. Bin hier noch etwas auf der Suche! 
-Die Reifen werden natürlich das Gewicht nach oben ziehen  wenn härtere Touren in Angriff genommen werden! 

Bin vorher ein Cube Ams pro gefahren mit demselben Gewicht. Aber mit den Uphilleigenschaften des Helius bin ich schon sehr gut zufrieden (ziemlich gleich schnell wie vorher), vom Downhill nicht zu sprechen!

...also genau das Bike das ich suchte!!!


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (10. August 2007)

Boah, da wird man ja bescheuert. Ich will auch son Helius. Nur ist das ja nicht so ganz billig oder ?
Was habt ihr denn so über den Daumen gepeilt ausgegeben ?
Wenn ich alles so überschlage mit den Teilen die ich gern hätte komm ich immer so auf 4800 bis 5000 Euro.


----------



## durchgedreht (10. August 2007)

Nicolai Helius [noch] auf genau 12kg mit Stahlfeder vorne/hinten 

Ist zwar nicht so scharf, aber was solls...





Und nochmal etwas weiter oben


----------



## machero (10. August 2007)

das "Gruppenfoto" passt jetzt nich ganz so gut :>
aber ansonsten... schönes Helius! 12kg is echt leicht


----------



## chris12 (11. August 2007)

also ich geb auf die ganzen gewichtsangaben hier im forum nichts mehr. anscheinend misst das jeder anders.

das ist so wie die spritverbrauchsrechnerei beim auto und in den dazugehörigen foren.

was ich aber nervig finde ist, dass viele bis ins noch so kleinste detail ihre ausstattung aufzählen müssen. vielleicht sollte die jenigen noch dazu schreiben mit welchem ach so tollem werkzeug ihr rad zusammengeschraubt wurde... das ist ja wie ein schwanzvergleich. 

hauptsache die räder sehen geil aus, egal mit welchen teilen und jeder ist mit seinem rad voll zu frieden und glücklich. wenn einer genau wissen will welche teile man verbaut hat kann er ja nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. August 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> also ich geb auf die ganzen gewichtsangaben hier im forum nichts mehr. anscheinend misst das jeder anders.
> 
> das ist so wie die spritverbrauchsrechnerei beim auto und in den dazugehörigen foren.
> 
> ...



Wegen den Gewichtsangaben muß ich Dir zustimmen, ich habe mir z.B. eine digitale Anglerwaage geholt.  

Die Ausstattungsliste dagegen finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, da man doch manchmal ein paar exotische Teile findet. Das ganze hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Schwanzvergleich zu tun


----------



## durchgedreht (11. August 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> also ich geb auf die ganzen gewichtsangaben hier im forum nichts mehr. anscheinend misst das jeder anders.


Muss ich Wotan zustimmen. Mit Pedalen+Flaschenhalter+Tacho+Staub mit digitaler Anglerwaage. Zwar nicht geeicht, aber die Kaffeepakete hat sie mehr als genau gewogen. 


> vielleicht sollte die jenigen noch dazu schreiben mit welchem ach so tollem werkzeug ihr rad zusammengeschraubt wurde... das ist ja wie ein schwanzvergleich.



Und was machst Du hier  Du brauchst den Thread ja nicht anzugucken bzw. durchzulesen. Steht ja sicher jedem frei und keiner wird gezwungen. Wenn hier nicht so viele "Verrückte" unterwegs sein würden, bekäme man sicher nicht so viele Infos.


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> also ich geb auf die ganzen gewichtsangaben hier im forum nichts mehr. anscheinend misst das jeder anders.
> 
> das ist so wie die spritverbrauchsrechnerei beim auto und in den dazugehörigen foren.
> 
> ...



keinen sex gehabt?


----------



## martsch025 (11. August 2007)

Hallo!

Also ich finde dass man durch dieses Forum zeigen kann, wie es möglich ist, ein Bike mit ein und demselben Rahmen, individuell (je nach Einsatzgebiet) aufzubauen. Das ist ja das Interessante!! 

Mir hat es bei der Rahmenwahl sehr geholfen, man muss natürlich nicht alles glauben was geschrieben wird! Die "Teilelisten" können auch weiterhelfen!


----------



## T.I.M. (11. August 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> keinen sex gehabt?


----------



## chris12 (12. August 2007)

stimmt   

aber trotzdem finde ich es machmal sehr übertrieben. die meisten teile erkennt man doch auch auf dem foto. muss dann noch angegeben werden welche kette, speichen oder distanzringe vom vorbau verbaut wurden.

ich zitier nochmal meinen letzten absatz:

hauptsache die räder sehen geil aus, egal mit welchen teilen und jeder ist mit seinem rad voll zu frieden und glücklich. wenn einer genau wissen will welche teile man verbaut hat kann er ja nachfragen.


----------



## da rookie (12. August 2007)

servus leute,

so...hier ist mein bike...kurbel wurde noch gegen truvativ stylo in schwarz ausgetauscht und die pedale gegen cb 5050xx in schwarz silber.


----------



## durchgedreht (13. August 2007)

Sieht genial aus! Und die Stylo würde ich auch dranschrauben, passt 1A. Vor allem der Stacheldrahtzaun zum "Russischen-Panzer-Look" (so bezeichnete mein AplenX-Kollege mein Helius) ist top. Ich würde noch die Sticker von den Felgen knibbeln


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> .enn einer genau wissen will welche teile man verbaut hat kann er ja nachfragen.



Hab ich ja, in Post 3. Und die folgenden User waren so clever, das so zu deuten, das zumindest ich das bei jedem Rad wissen will. Da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige.

Ich finds dabei egal, wie das Rad aufgebaut ist. Mir imponiert es sogar mehr, wenn ein Rad mit günstigen Teilen sauber und geradeaus aufgebaut ist. Ein teueres Rad gut aussehen zu lassen ist nämlich kein Kunststück.

Los Leute, keine Diskussionen sonder mehr Heliusse! Und auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von mir: mit Teile-Liste!


----------



## durchgedreht (13. August 2007)

Ok, Du hast es so gewollt. Hier der Nachtrag. Alle anderen springen bitte zu nächsten Beitrag 

Rahmen: Helius CC
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Deluxe (beizeiten wird es ein DT190L)
Gabel: Marzocchi Comp ETA 120mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Vorbau: Syntace Mageforce (bald F99)
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Hörnchen: Tune
Griffe: NoName
Shifter: XT gedremelt
Schaltwerk: XTR 07
Umwerfer: XTR 07 downswing
Schaltzüge: Jagwire
Bremse: Marta 04
Innenlager: XT (Sixpack liegt schon hier)
Kurbeln: Tune Bigfoot (Fastfoot in schwarz liegt auch schon hier)
Kettenblätter: T.A./RF/XTR (bald komplett T.A.)
LRS: Nope N75 Atmosphere
Sattelstütze: Tune
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle 97g
Sattelklemme: NoName
Pedale: EggBeater (die ersten, die es gab)
Spanner: Tune
Kette: XT
Kranz: XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (13. August 2007)

Hallo @durchgedreht,

eine sehr Gute Teileauswahl! 

Welche Reifen fährst du denn?


----------



## gbm31 (15. August 2007)

hmm, muss hier wohl auch rein:






Rahmen: Helius DH 2001
Dämpfer: Nicolai OEM (DNM)
Gabel: Marzocchi Z150FR 2004
Steuersatz: Procraft / Eigenproduktion, nadelgelagert
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75mm
Lenker: FSA DH 400
Griffe: ODI Lockon
Shifter: XT 8-fach
Schaltwerk: XTR 1995 (!)
Kette: SRAM PC48
Ritzelpaket: XT 11-30
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Kurbeln: Hone
Pedale: Shimano DX
Laufräder: Mavic D321 / DT Alpine / VR: Marzocchi QR20 / HR: Magura (Sachs)
Reifen: VR: Minion F SuperTacky 2.5" / HR: Nokian NBX DH 2.5" (bald Minion F 60a 2.5")
Bremse: Juicy5 203/185
Sattelstütze: Raceface XY
Sattel: Velo SLR Nachbau
Sattelklemme: NoName


----------



## durchgedreht (15. August 2007)

luck01 schrieb:


> Hallo @durchgedreht,
> 
> eine sehr Gute Teileauswahl!
> 
> Welche Reifen fährst du denn?


Danke erstmal! 

Reifen ist momentan ein Conti Explorer 2.1 Supersonic mit Supersonic Schläuchen. Die Combo hat wider meinen Erwartungen schon 2 x AlpenX und einige Marathons ohne einzige Panne durchgehalten. Auf Asphalt fand ich aber den Ritchey Z-MaxWCS deutlich besser. Demnächst werde ich mal Speedking Supersonic (leichter) oder Nobby Nic testen.


----------



## Fredster (16. August 2007)

Ich find raggertje´s CC krass. Die Teile sind sehr edel und sinnvoll zusammengestellt. Solange man nur durch den Wald schießt, fetzt bestimmt das niedrige Gesamtgewicht und die guten Laufräder. 1A

Gruß
Fred


----------



## luck01 (16. August 2007)

nach Teile Update:

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/404449"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]

anderer Sattel ; Kassete; Reifen Hinten

und mit Teile Liste

Rahmen	        Nicolai Helium CC
Dämpfer	         DT-Swiss 210 L

Federgabel	Fox Float 32 RL
Steuersatz	 Chris King 1/8
Kurbel	           XTR FC-M970
Umwerfer	XT FD-M 750
Shifter	           SRAM X.O
Schaltwerk	SRAM X.O
Kette	           KMC 9 SL
Bremse V.	Magura Marta SL
Scheibe V.	160 mm
Bremse H.	Magura Marta SL
Scheibe H.	160 mm
Schrauben Scheibe	Titan
Lenker	          Duraflite Carbon 
Vorbau	          Syntace F99 inkl Titanschrauben
Griffe SRAM NoName
Flaschenhalter	Carbon inkl. Schrauben
Sattelstütze	 Tune Starkes Stück
Sattel	            Speedneedle Marathon 
Schellspanner Sattel	Tranz X
Kassette	  Dura Ace 7700 12-27
Laufrad V.	  Mavic Crossmax SL Disk
Laufrad H.	  Mavic Crossmax SL Disk
Schnellspanner Tune AC 16 + 17
Reifen V.	   Conti Speed King SS 2.1
Reifen H.	   Conti Speed King SS 2.1
UST-Kit	           FRM Tubless Kit
Pedale	           Crank Brother 4SL

Gewicht unter 10600g


----------



## foda (16. August 2007)

Hier ein 05er im Tourentrimm.
Zwischenzeitlich hat sich so das ein oder andere geändert.


----------



## siq (16. August 2007)

die neuesten Aenderungen sind leider noch nicht auf dem Foto...

Gruss
Simon


----------



## durchgedreht (16. August 2007)

Hi Simon,

sieht echt genial aus, ich steh auf schwarz! Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau?

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## chorge (16. August 2007)

Na, dann darf meines nicht fehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (17. August 2007)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> sieht echt genial aus, ich steh auf schwarz! Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau?
> 
> ...



Hi

Danke der Blumen..!
Beim abgebildeten Vorbau handelt es sich um den Syntace Superforce 254 in der für mich passenden relativ langen 120mm/6° Version. 

Gruss
Simon


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2007)

chorge schrieb:


> Na, dann darf meines nicht fehlen...



goil 


Gruß Guru.


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. August 2007)

@ chorge: super Farbzusammenstellung und fährt sich bestimmt wie Schmitz-Katze!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (25. August 2007)

@ foda

kannst Du mal bitte ein Bild von der anderen Seite posten -> wegen Zugverlegung der Rohloff.

Oder auch andere Helius-Rohloff-Fahrer


----------



## akerit (26. August 2007)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> @ foda
> 
> kannst Du mal bitte ein Bild von der anderen Seite posten -> wegen Zugverlegung der Rohloff.
> 
> Oder auch andere Helius-Rohloff-Fahrer




http://akerit.de/mtb/helius-fr.html


gruss


----------



## siq (27. August 2007)

siq schrieb:


> die neuesten Aenderungen sind leider noch nicht auf dem Foto...
> 
> Gruss
> Simon



Hi 

hier noch die neueste Teileliste (wen's interessiert)

Rahmen	NICOLAI Helius CC 2005 "L" schwarz anodisiert     	2580g
Dämpfer	DT SWISS 210L/200mm  	 240g
Naben	DT SWISS Onyx Disc 36L VR 192g / HR 393g	 585g
Felgen MAVIC F219  36Loch schwarz	 1130g
Speichen	DT SWISS Comp 2.8/1.8 schwarz (72Stk.) 	429g
Nippel	DT SWISS Alu prolock schwarz (72Stk.)	 26g
Reifen SCHWALBE NobbyNic 2.25 vorne/hinten	 1124g
Schläuche MAXXIS XXThin 0.6mm 26" 1.90-2.30	 220g
Felgenband SCHWALBE Polyamid 26" blau	 8g
Schnellspanner	DTSWISS RWS Steel	 96g
Federgabel	ROCKSHOX Revelation 426 U-Turn Air 100-130mm 2006 schwarz Disc only inkl. pop Lock 	 1758g
Scheibenbremse	AVID Juicy 7 2007 vo203mm hi185mm  inkl. GOODRIDGE Stahlflexleitungen silber 	 870g
Sattelstütze	THOMSON elite schwarz 31.6mm 400mm 	 234g
Sattelklemme	TUNE Würger 34.9mm 	 31g
Kurbelsatz	SHIMANO Hone 2005 Hollowtech II  44/32/22 	928g
Pedale	SHIMANO XTR07 PD-M970	 328g
Umwerfer	SHIMANO Hone FD-601 conventional 2006 (bearbeitet und geschliffen)	 128g
Schaltwerk	SRAM XO 2006 long gage Alloy	 204g
Schalthebel	SRAM XO 2006 Trigger inkl. NOKON Konkavex Zughüllen Silber	 230g
Kassette	SRAM PG990 Abstufung 11-32	 278g
Kette	SHIMANO XTR/DuraAce CN-7701 (108Gl.)	 293g
Steuersatz	FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro INOX 	 119g
Vorbau	SYNTACE F254 Superforce 120mm/6° 	 149g
Lenker	SYNTACE Duraflite Carbon 9° inkl.SYNTACE alloy Barendabschluss	 128g
Barends	PAZZAZ media 110mm 	 108g
Lenkergriffe	ERGON Performance Men 2005	 186g
Sattel	SPECIALIZED Avatar GEL BG 143mm 	 296g
Bidonhalter 	2Stk.MINOURA Race Alloy schwarz 	12g
Tacho	VDO MC1.0	 40g

Gruss
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (21. September 2007)

so und hier auch nochmal mein grad fertig gewordenes Schätzchen





mit neuer Gabel und neuem Antrieb


----------



## durchgedreht (21. September 2007)

Was taugt die Alfine denn so? Schon persönlich Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Testonkel (26. September 2007)

Endlich fertig...

Großes Lob an Nicolai und Bertl von www.Simonbikes.de, der den Esel  zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut hat. Bin heute das erste mal Probegeflogen und bin begeistert von dem Dämpfungsvermögen, der Stabilität bei noch kleinen Sprüngen und der Antriebsneutralität des Helius. Macht einfach Spass. 































Teile:

-Avid Code
-Truvativ XR Sattelstütze
-Reset Wan.5
-5050xx
-SQLab 613
-Rest ist Race Face Diabolus oder sichtbar, oder nicht?


----------



## Oettinger (26. September 2007)

@Testonkel
Hut ab! klasse Mühle! genau mein Geschmack 

wünsch dir viel Spass mit der Karre!

Kannst du mal 'n Foto von der Antriebsseite posten?

Gruß Oettinger


----------



## akerit (26. September 2007)

@Testonkel

geile Kiste, Helius ST mit Rohloff, sehr lecker!!

gruss


----------



## Schoschi (26. September 2007)

Servus miteinand´
hier mal meins:
Teile sieht man ja fast alle,
Naben: Hope Bulb, Atomlab
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Steuersatz: Brave Monster
Lenker: Answer Pro Taper
Sattel: Fitzik
Bashguard: Eigenbau


----------



## Testonkel (27. September 2007)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @Testonkel
> Hut ab! klasse Mühle! genau mein Geschmack
> 
> wünsch dir viel Spass mit der Karre!
> ...




Danke, haben den beitrag editiert. Siehe oben


----------



## gbm31 (27. September 2007)

Testonkel schrieb:


>




das ist was, das mich grundsäztlich stört: fetter vorbau, fettes steuerrohr, dünner spacerturm.

dann doch lieber entweder einen passenden vorbau ohne turm, oder passende spacer (konisch verlaufende z.b)


ansonsten: fein, fein.


----------



## Testonkel (27. September 2007)

@gmb31: Haste Recht! Ist auch nur zu Testzwecken wie hoch es sein muss. Da will ich lieber erstmal etwas probefahren, bevor das Rohr zu kurz ist.


----------



## Oettinger (27. September 2007)

@Testonkel

Danke! Echt allererste Sahne!   

was ist denn das für'n RF Vorbau? würd mich interessieren, da er etwas 'steiler' aussieht als mein Diabolus.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, ist: welcher Abstand ist bei dir zwischen der Kurbel und der Kettenstrebe wenn die Kurbel nach hinten zeigt? (freue mich auch über Infos von FR-Fahrern mit RF-Kurbeln...)

Danke und Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (27. September 2007)

@Oettinger

...2008er Diabolus D2!

Gruß chridsche


----------



## nationrider (27. September 2007)

mein tourer: helius fr 2003 mit Z1, juicys, sram x9, hügi fr und xm321....
gewicht 15,4 kilo, das bild ist leider lausig(aber das aktuellste)


----------



## Speedpreacher (27. September 2007)

@ALLE
Findet Ihr irgendwo eine verlässliche Angabe wieviel FW das Helius FR 08 haben wird? Früher war der FW variabel... auf der N-Page steht "nur noch" 167mm. Ist der FW nicht mehr über unterschiedliche Bohrungen am Hebel veränderbar??? Lt. Fotos müssten 2 unterschiedl. FW zur Verfügung stehen.. DANKE für Antwort
Gute Nacht


----------



## Testonkel (29. September 2007)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @Testonkel
> 
> Danke! Echt allererste Sahne!
> 
> ...



Vorbau ist klar und der Abstand ist ungefähr 1cm.

Eben hat sich mein Sattel verabschiedet. Was ist denn ein richtig Stabiler?

Gruß


----------



## nationrider (29. September 2007)

sdg bel air   wenn er deinem popo gefällt


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. September 2007)

na testonkel, das war doch heute ne schöne tour, oder? prädikat wertvoll. leider hatte ich keine kamera mit, sonst hätte ich deinen geilen hobel "abgeschossen". glatte 10 punkte von mir!

und übrigens hat er jetzt auch einen hübschen konischen spacer unterm vorbau.


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich hab auch mal wieder an meinem Helius rumgepfuscht  und es
ein wenig gepimpt,hier mal 2 Bilder die meine Freundin Linda gemacht hat 









ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Testonkel (1. Oktober 2007)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> na testonkel, das war doch heute ne schöne tour, oder? prädikat wertvoll. leider hatte ich keine kamera mit, sonst hätte ich deinen geilen hobel "abgeschossen". glatte 10 punkte von mir!
> 
> und übrigens hat er jetzt auch einen hübschen konischen spacer unterm vorbau.



War echt schön, nur den Motor muss ich noch etwas aufmotzen. Hubraum ist eben doch nicht alles.  
Können ja mal ein kleines Sprungfilmchen drehen. Muss mich nur trauen die Kamera in den Ruchsack zu packen und etwas trockener sollte es auch sein. Bis dann

@guru

Schönes Teil, schön schlicht, nur gegen die Sonne geknipst.


----------



## dersteinmetz (1. Oktober 2007)

Testonkel schrieb:


> War echt schön, nur den Motor muss ich noch etwas aufmotzen. Hubraum ist eben doch nicht alles.
> Können ja mal ein kleines Sprungfilmchen drehen. Muss mich nur trauen die Kamera in den Ruchsack zu packen und etwas trockener sollte es auch sein. Bis dann
> 
> @guru
> ...



@testonkel: denke, das mit der sonne is gewollt.
und @ guru: goiles bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2007)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> @testonkel: denke, das mit der sonne is gewollt.
> und @ guru: goiles bild...



Danke!
Stimmt,es ist so gewollt.
Es ist eine so genannte HDR Aufnahme,bei der 3 Bilder gemacht werden,
eins: normal, eins: überbelichtet und ein unterbelichtetes.
Diese 3 Bilder werden dann Übereinandergelegt und zu einem Bild verrechnet.
Das ergibt dann diesen Effekt,das dieses Bild trotz Gegenlicht im Vordergrund
gut ausgeleuchtet ist.

Gruß Guru.

ich glaube das wollte jetzt niemand wissen


----------



## baiano (1. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen, 

mal eine Frage an alle "Helius mit Rohloff"-Fahrer. Ich plane eventuell mein FR mit einer Rohloff-Nabe auszustatten. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob bei Enduro bis leichtem Freeride-Einsatz vorne eine zusätzliche KeFü notwendig ist. Für hinten ist ein Kettenspanner vorhanden. 

Ich habe in diesem Thread ja so einige FR´s mit Rohloff gesehen, teilweise ja auch mit der einfachen Rohloff-Kefü für das Sitzrohr. Vielleicht können diejenigen Nutzer ihre Erfahrungswerte mal preisgeben.

Vielen Dank schon mal....

felix


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe den Chaindog von Roox. Nur beim Rückwärts-Treten kann die Kette abspringen. War am Wochenende in Wildbad und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Testonkel (1. Oktober 2007)

Am besten ausprobieren. Fliegt die Kette bei deinen Anforderungen, mach ne Führung dran. Ich denke am nötigsten ist ne Führung bei Sprüngen, die unsauber gelandet werden, oder extrem holprigen, aber schnellen Abfahrten.


----------



## Oettinger (1. Oktober 2007)

Hey baiano,

ich kann den Truvativ Boxguide empfehlen, da kann auch bei Rückwärtstreten die Kette nicht abspringen - allerdings, wann tritt man schonmal rückwärts ? 

Ich find ne Kefü beim FR schon wichtig, da es extrem unangenehm werden kann, wenn du nach nem Sprung oder auf ner Abfahrt plötzlich ins leere trittst ...

Wenn ich mir deinen Fuhrpark jedoch so anschaue, dann vermute ich, dass du für härtere Sachen eh das Nucleon nehmen wirst ...  (aus mir spricht der pure Neid)

Gruß Oettinger


----------



## akerit (1. Oktober 2007)

update: Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step ( noch mit U-Turn Einheit wegen Bug ). Maxxis Minion F/R 2.5. Aber bald mit Intense Reifen 

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi @ all, 

Danke erstmal für Eure Anregungen. Ich denke das ich es erstmal nur hinten mit dem Kettenspanner montieren werde. Eine Boxguide habe ich hier zwar auch noch rumliegen aber unnötig schwer muss man es ja nun auch nicht machen. 
Werde dann bei Gelegenheit nochmal meine Erfahungen posten. 

Schönen Abend noch!

Felix


----------



## richtig (2. Oktober 2007)

helius fr 2005 | marzocchi bmb 66 light eta | [email protected]" | fox dhx 5.0 | avid juicy 7 | truvativ holzfeller 38z. | boxguide | etc.






grussascha


----------



## nationrider (2. Oktober 2007)

schickes gefährt  
warum fährst du hinten 24" ?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2007)

Rainer/Linda 
 sehr schönes bike+fotos


----------



## wade62 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hier auch mal mein Helius FR Bj. 2002. Seit 5 Jahren überzeugt mich das Bike immer noch bei jeder Tour. Selbst im Bike-Park in Whistler dieses Jajr war ich voll  zufrieden, auch wenn ich reichlich untermotorisiert war dort ;-)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## metzger06 (3. Oktober 2007)

nu mal meins noch nicht mei traum aber wird scho


----------



## Korbinator (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin dafür, dass hier nur Leute posten dürfen, die auch stolz auf ihren Bock sind...!

Gruß


----------



## nationrider (3. Oktober 2007)

@wade: alter lüdenscheider! hast den whistler-trip mit fränki ja gut überstanden....

dein helius sieht hier total silber aus  ??? vlt. sollte man auf der tonspur
ergänzen das es bronze eloxal ist  

glück auf So4 
jochen


----------



## Der Kassenwart (4. Oktober 2007)

Testonkel schrieb:


> War echt schön, nur den Motor muss ich noch etwas aufmotzen. Hubraum ist eben doch nicht alles.
> Können ja mal ein kleines Sprungfilmchen drehen. Muss mich nur trauen die Kamera in den Ruchsack zu packen und etwas trockener sollte es auch sein. Bis dann
> 
> wie sieht's denn aus mit sonntach? das wetter dürfte passen. schwarzes helius vor goldenem hintergrund. muss ja nicht so früh sein wie letzte woche, bin grundsätzlich flexibel. bertl kann nicht, aber ich könnte noch ein, zwei jungs von der abwärtsfraktion mobilisieren. schick mir halt ne PN.


----------



## Falcon153 (6. Oktober 2007)

@Testonkel

Ist ja echt geil geworden dein Hobelâ¦
Da hat doch Karle und Bertl saubere Arbeit geleistet,
Hut abâ¦
Und weiÃte was das schlimme an der Sache istâ¦?
Ich kann net mit euch fahren,
muss erst wieder zusammen wachsenâ¦

Viel SpaÃ noch beim fahrenâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (9. Oktober 2007)

plöd, daß man seine posts nicht aktualisieren kann...


update:






Rahmen: Helius DH 2001
Dämpfer: Nicolai OEM (DNM)
Gabel: Marzocchi Z150FR 2004
Steuersatz: Procraft / Eigenproduktion, nadelgelagert
Ahead-Kappe/Kralle: Hope
Vorbau: FSA FR 230 50mm
Lenker: FSA DH 400
Griffe: ODI Lockon
Shifter: XT 8-fach
Schaltwerk: XT 2008 Shadow Shortcage
Kette: SRAM PC48
Ritzelpaket: XT 11-30
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Kurbeln: Hone
Pedale: Shimano DX
Laufräder: VR: Marzocchi QR20 / Mavic D321 / DT Alpine Black, HR: Shimano XT / Mavic D521 / DT Alpine Black
Bikepark-Reifen: Maxxis 2.5" 42a 2 ply Minions oder Swampthings
Touren-Reifen: VR: Schwalbe Fat Albert, HR: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25"
Bremse: Juicy5 203/185
Sattelstütze: Raceface XY
Sattel: Velo SLR Nachbau
Sattelklemme: NoName

tourengewicht: (so, wies oben dasteht - naja, sauber, also vor der tour...) 








bikeparkgewicht: 17.7 - 18.3 (je nach reifen)


----------



## wade62 (22. Oktober 2007)

Jochen du alter Bombenleger ;-)
Whistler habe ich überlebt, obwohl ich dir sagen kann, dass der kanadische Boden ganz schön hart ist. Die Trails in Arizona und Colorado haben Whistler aber locker getopt!
Fotos und Filmchen gibts bei Gelegenheit.
Bis bald mal im Teuto!
Gruß
wade


----------



## Freerider85 (24. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt sind die Züge sauber verlegt....und bald gibts Big Bettys 
Das Teil ist ne reine Spaßmaschine, die gute Betty!!!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. Oktober 2007)

Sauber


----------



## Fredster (25. Oktober 2007)

@Freerider85
sau scharfes Bike!


----------



## knobstar_deluxe (25. Oktober 2007)

Da muss ich dem Frickel-Fredi mal recht geben, das Ding haste sauber hingekriegt!!
Dann mal viel Spass mit dass!


----------



## Nippes80 (25. Oktober 2007)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Züge sauber verlegt....und bald gibts Big Bettys
> Das Teil ist ne reine Spaßmaschine, die gute Betty!!!



Welche Grösse ist das?


----------



## Freerider85 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ist M, paßt perfekt und geht ab wien schnitzel!


----------



## harrypeter18 (27. Oktober 2007)

hi freerider,
bis jetzt das schönste Helius, darf man nach dem neupries und dem gewicht fragen-will mie auch nen rahmen aufbauen-bin noch am überlegen ein fr oder st ??? grüße aus münchen,harry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (27. Oktober 2007)

ja, gefällt mir auch. sieht schön aus und ist durchdacht aufgebaut. bis auf die drei kettenblätter, das passt irgendwie nicht so recht zum st. und ob es jetzt das schönste ist...? gott sei dank sind geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## roelant (27. Oktober 2007)

^^ @freerider85: Finde ich auch wunderschön, das ST.
Ich hätte aber ein Schaltbarer KeFü drangemacht statt 3 Blätter. Ideal wärer wahrscheinlich 22-34 oder 22-36 Blätter, nach meiner Meinung.
Ist das ein 66SL ATA? Fahre die auch. Bist du auch zufrieden mit dem?
Grüsse
Roel


----------



## mtbedu (27. Oktober 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber ein Schaltbarer KeFü drangemacht statt 3 Blätter.


Kann doch auch 3fach schaltbare nehmen.


----------



## roelant (27. Oktober 2007)

Weiss du von eine 3fach Kefü, die richtig funktioniert?


----------



## mtbedu (28. Oktober 2007)

Selbst nicht ausprobiert. DER_KOMTUR sagt zu Heim3:


DER_KOMTUR schrieb:


> Sie funktioniert, dass Schalten funktioniert ohne Einschränkungen und Sie läuft sehr leise.
> 
> Bestell habe ich bei bike-runner.de und gekostet hat das glaube ich ca. EUR 60,-




http://www.montaramtb.com/Products/products.html
http://www.g-junkies.de/


----------



## harrypeter18 (28. Oktober 2007)

servus freerider,
schönes bike, darf man mal nach dem gewicht fragen???-ca. !
grüße harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Weiss du von eine 3fach Kefü, die richtig funktioniert?




Meine


----------



## Freerider85 (29. Oktober 2007)

Zum Gewicht: So 19,5 kg, mit Big Bettys wirds aber knapp unter 20 kommen. Aber immer noch gut fahrbar, auch auf "Touren".

@roelant: Jep ist die 66 SL1 ATA. Bin mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden! Ist halt so ne Sache bis sie endlich eingestellt ist, dann geht se aber ab.


----------



## dersteinmetz (2. November 2007)

Mein zweiter neuer Schatz!!!


----------



## dersteinmetz (2. November 2007)




----------



## Freerider85 (2. November 2007)

Jetzt das Bild nochmal...Server ist umgezogen...


----------



## dersteinmetz (2. November 2007)

so, es ist vollbracht!!! kann mich nur noch net entscheiden, ob der howwel mit den gelben oder schwarzen laufrädern besser rüberkommt. irgendwie sehen die deemax doch viel krasser und besser aus als gedacht, gell guru39???
oder was meint ihr???







oder


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. November 2007)

Definitiv mit Deemax, absolut ein Knaller!!


----------



## dersteinmetz (2. November 2007)

muss nur andere reifen auf die deemax montieren, weil der rote streifen auf den maxxis is furchtbar. werden wohl dann die muddy mary 2,35 werden.......


----------



## gbm31 (2. November 2007)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> muss nur andere reifen auf die deemax montieren, weil der rote streifen auf den maxxis is furchtbar. werden wohl dann die muddy mary 2,35 werden.......





geiler hobel, die deemax sind die richtige wahl, werd aber trotzdem nie verstehen, wieso ihr die reifen nach der optik wählt... wie wärs mit runterfahren?


----------



## Funghi (2. November 2007)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Jetzt das Bild nochmal...Server ist umgezogen...



   Wie kannst du damit fahrn??? Viel zu schade!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. November 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> geiler hobel, die deemax sind die richtige wahl, werd aber trotzdem nie verstehen, wieso ihr die reifen nach der optik wählt... wie wärs mit runterfahren?



Er kann sie ja noch runterfahren, er hat ja noch ein Kona Coiler 
Ich wollte auch nicht das mein neues Bike s.c.h.e.i.ß.e aussieht, das ist nämlich was das man(n) liebt


----------



## T.I.M. (2. November 2007)

@ThaTank: Wie gesagt: Andere Reifen auf die Deemax und gut is


----------



## dersteinmetz (2. November 2007)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> @ThaTank: Wie gesagt: Andere Reifen auf die Deemax und gut is



das werde ich tun..........................
@guru: ich glaube , du hattest recht. das kona wird wohl verstauben... hab vorhin mal ne größrere runde gedreht. mit kleinen treppensprüngen etc., soweit es mein verkrüppelter fuß eben zulässt... einfach megamegapornogoil....ich glaube , die freude auf dem helius zu sitzen, kompensiert das mehrgewicht von fast zwei kilo. es sind jetzt genau 18,8 kg.


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2007)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> das werde ich tun..........................
> @guru: ich glaube , du hattest recht. das kona wird wohl verstauben... hab vorhin mal ne größrere runde gedreht. mit kleinen treppensprüngen etc., soweit es mein verkrüppelter fuß eben zulässt... einfach megamegapornogoil....ich glaube , die freude auf dem helius zu sitzen, kompensiert das mehrgewicht von fast zwei kilo. es sind jetzt genau 18,8 kg.



Lass uns trotz deiner Begeisterung lieber unser Forum voll Spammen


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. November 2007)

Ich kann auch die Maxxis Swampthing empfehlen, die neueren Versionen sind auch ohne orangenen Streifen!


----------



## T.I.M. (2. November 2007)

Stimmt. Hier mein Helius mit Swampthings OHNE Streifen  
Allerdings nicht ganz der aktuelle Aufbau...


----------



## Hupert (3. November 2007)

Hat hier eigentlich mal jemand in Erwägung gezogen, ein Helius FR, den Hauptrahmen in Candy Red und die Schwinge in weiss zu ordern? Ne weisse 66 verstünde sich dann ja wohl von selbst...


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich mal jemand in Erwägung gezogen, ein Helius FR, den Hauptrahmen in Candy Red und die Schwinge in weiss zu ordern? Ne weisse 66 verstünde sich dann ja wohl von selbst...




Das wären ja dann deine vorlieben


----------



## Hupert (3. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das wären ja dann deine vorlieben



Wie kommst du denn darauf...  Ich wollte aber schonmal wissen wie das so ausschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (3. November 2007)

swampthings??? viel zu schwer....;-)


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf...  Ich wollte aber schonmal wissen wie das so ausschaut...




halbe Stunde gesucht, nix gefunden.


----------



## Hupert (3. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> halbe Stunde gesucht, nix gefunden.



Ich hab da schon etwas länger gesucht... und auch ne Anfrage bei Nicolai gestellt. Aber diese Kombi wird wohl recht wenig oder garnicht geordert... dabei würde das doch so   aussehen....


----------



## T.I.M. (3. November 2007)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> swampthings??? viel zu schwer....;-)



Sagt der dessen Mühle ne halbe Tonne schwerer ist als meins ...


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> dabei würde das doch so   aussehen....



ich glaub a das des cräämisch wäre


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. November 2007)

Ich weiß, ist eigentlich nur eine Galerie, aber kurze Frage zur Größe... Nach dem Vergleich der Daten mit denen meines Ufos würde ich eher zu einem S als zu einem M tendieren... Täuscht der Eindruck, oder könnt ihr das bestätigen? Einsatzzweck ist einzig und allein bergrunter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider85 (22. November 2007)

Also ich fahr mein Helius St in M bei 1,78 Körpergr. Komme damit sagenhaft zurecht, S wäre mir zu klein.


----------



## alterknochen (22. November 2007)

Hi Tim,
kannst mein Helius probefahren , aber ich würde Dir auch M empfehlen. 

Ride on

Chris


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. November 2007)

Haha, machen wir einen kleinen Austausch ;-) Meld Dich mal wegen dem Flugobjekt,

Tim!


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2007)

Hier 2 schöne Nicolai`s, die Bilder sind zwar suboptimal aber egal  

Helius CC 13,4kg Rahmenhöhe S schwarz elox.





Helius ST 20,4kg Rahmenhöhe M pastel blau mit extra Love.





eure Meinungen sind erwünscht 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## nationrider (30. November 2007)

schon nen ganz schöner brummer für den umwerferbetrieb (uphill?) !
weiss nicht ob da DT/S-type zuviel des guten sind !

aber funktionell mit dem hinterbau(dhx) und der 66 sicherlich


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2007)

Die Laufräder werden noch getauscht, gegen die da!







Und dann wird es richtig Porno!

Achja, danke


----------



## Freerider85 (30. November 2007)

Das Pastel-Blau sieht geil aus!
Viel Spaß mit der Moppe!

Mußt aber aufpassen, wenn du Bilder online stellst die nicht von dir sind....Urheberrechte und so, kann schnell ch hinten losgehen.


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2007)

Hab mich vorhin verlesen,danke für den Tipp.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (1. Dezember 2007)

Da ich drei Monate nicht fahren konnte, hab ich mal etwas rumgeschraubt.


----------



## sluette (2. Dezember 2007)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Da ich drei Monate nicht fahren konnte, hab ich mal etwas rumgeschraubt.



was hättest du in den 3 monaten alles lernen können, gitarre, blockflöte...  sorry, gefällt mir gar nicht weil irgendwie 
a) jedes teil ein anderes rot hat und 
b) viel zu viele rote teile dran sind, schaut für mich irgendwie sehr unruhig aus....
ich glaube wenn du dieses (für mich) besonders fiese kettenblatt mit diesem roten halteblech der kettenführung, den roten würger und den steuersatz gegen schwarze teile tauscht passts besser. ansonsten ist das bike doch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Helius ST 20,4kg Rahmenhöhe M pastel blau mit extra Love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



servus guru,
stell mal bitte schnellstens ein bild mit den fr2350 wheels ein. deine aktuellen laufräder sind mir sofort (negativ) aufgefallen, passt mir optisch nicht so recht.
und den aufkleber am hinterbau würde ich wieder runter nehmen. wäre mir zu protzig. ansonsten tip top


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (2. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> was hättest du in den 3 monaten alles lernen können, gitarre, blockflöte...  sorry, gefällt mir gar nicht weil irgendwie ...



für konstruktive kritik bin ich ja zu haben, weil das mit dem verschiedene rottönen ärgert mich auch etwas und ich denke, ich werd mir auch noch ein schwarzes kettenblatt besorgen, aber den erst satz kannst dir nächstmal sparen. ich bin total unmusikalisch...


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> servus guru,
> stell mal bitte schnellstens ein bild mit den fr2350 wheels ein. deine aktuellen laufräder sind mir sofort (negativ) aufgefallen, passt mir optisch nicht so recht.
> und den aufkleber am hinterbau würde ich wieder runter nehmen. wäre mir zu protzig. ansonsten tip top



Mahlzeit Sluette,
das ist nicht mein Bike das gehört dem Patrick, ein Mitglied aus unserem Verein!
Auf die Laufräder spart er noch, ich kann also leider kein Bild mit den FR 2350
Laufradsatz rein stellen!
Optisch finde ich die aktuellen Laufräder nicht sooo schlimm, aber das Gewicht! Aber der Patrick ist selbst auch kein Leichtgewicht, deswegen braucht er was Stabiles.
Was die Aufkleber auf der Schwinge betrifft, ich finde es gut das der Patrick
so unseren Verein repräsentiert.

Danke für deinen Kommentar

Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> was hättest du in den 3 monaten alles lernen können, gitarre,



Gitarre kann man nicht in 3 Monaten lernen  
ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, zuviel rot, aber das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## sluette (2. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was die Aufkleber auf der Schwinge betrifft, ich finde es gut das der Patrick
> so unseren Verein repräsentiert.



wenn's darum geht einen verein zu posten habe ich nix geschrieben, ich find den aufkeber nur zu dominant auf dem schönen bike...


----------



## sluette (2. Dezember 2007)

hier ist übrigens ein bild von meinem alten helius dh, hab's von 2001-2004 gefahren. ich weiss, es entspricht nicht den aktuellen ansprüchen. damals war's aber top...


----------



## chris12 (2. Dezember 2007)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Da ich drei Monate nicht fahren konnte, hab ich mal etwas rumgeschraubt.




kettenblatt und pedale passen farblich wirklich nicht. es beißt sich mit den anderen rot teilen.

wenn das geändert und die aufkleber von den felgen entfernt sind, siehts bestimmt gut aus.


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> ich find den aufkeber nur zu dominant auf dem schönen bike...



ich mag es auch eher dezent, aber das ist Patrick`s Bier!

War schön dein altes DH.


----------



## dudsen (3. Dezember 2007)

mal ne frage ...was haltet ihr von den neuen (z.B. 2008er FR etc.) gussets?
funktional kann da ja nix ändern, würd ich sagen. irgendwie gefallen sie mir nicht so recht, finde sie sehen zu "modern", glatt, klobig, platt...aus. es fehlt das kantige und industrielle...
interssiert mich mal was jemand anders dazu meint, oder bin ich der einzige der sich über so'n quatsch 'n kopf machen kann ...und muss ich dann etwa zum arzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (3. Dezember 2007)

ich find's eigentlich klasse, macht einen aufwendigeren und hochwertigeren eindruck. 
die 2008er modelle find ich eh gut gelungen, endlich hat sich das helius fr optisch vom cc abgesetzt, wenn auch dezent. 
das fr wäre auch das größte bike für mich, zz bin ich aber sehr heiss auf das argon cc  ...


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2007)

dudsen schrieb:


> mal ne frage ...was haltet ihr von den neuen (z.B. 2008er FR etc.) gussets?
> funktional kann da ja nix ändern, würd ich sagen. irgendwie gefallen sie mir nicht so recht, finde sie sehen zu "modern", glatt, klobig, platt...aus. es fehlt das kantige und industrielle...
> interssiert mich mal was jemand anders dazu meint, oder bin ich der einzige der sich über so'n quatsch 'n kopf machen kann ...und muss ich dann etwa zum arzt?



Ich hab grad das 08er Prospekt vor mir, geh zum Arzt  
Die sind doch sehr gelungen und schön, wobei....beim vorderen Gussets
sollte man die obere Schweißnaht durchziehen, dann würde mir einer abgehn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß.


----------



## chridsche (4. Dezember 2007)

....NEU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (5. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geil!!!! Welche Gabel solls den werden und was ist mit Aufklebern? Willste keine?


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal hinten auf dem Sofa, da dürfte sich die Gabelfrage klären. Mit den neuen Eloxparts haben sich die Jungs echt was tolles einfallen lassen, bin mal auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt!


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich seh nur ne Fox 36. Kann aber nicht erkennen, was das für eine is. Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,
hatte eigentlich vor, alle Teile von meinem alten FR zu übernehmmen, inkl. der Fox 36 Van RC2!, nur der Lrs wird noch getauscht und ein zweites Kb+Führung angeschraubt...

ich will den Rahmen (m) erstmal so clean wie möglich halten, und hab den nicolai-Schriftzug (matt-schwarz) erstmal auf die Druckstreben verbannt...

...kann man was draus machen...!!!


----------



## mtbedu (5. Dezember 2007)

@ chridsche zu den Decals:
1. Wie hast Du die Decals bei dem UFO hingekriegt?
2. Passt der nicolai-Schriftzug auf die Strebe?

Was wiegt Dein 2008er-Rahmen (in M?)? => ohne Dämpfer + Steuersatz?
Danke!


----------



## chridsche (5. Dezember 2007)

@ mtbedu
1. habe zuerst die chrom decals geklebt und dann die weissen glänzenden im leichten versatz darüber.

2.schriftzug passt, ist im gegensatz zum foto wesentlich dezenter...wird aber trotzdem wieder verschwinden...




3.  3,9 kg


----------



## mtbedu (6. Dezember 2007)

...wird aber trotzdem wieder verschwinden...
=> was kommt stattdessen hin?
3,9kg => was ist alles dabei?


----------



## chridsche (8. Dezember 2007)

...erstmal fettich...








...und morgen gehts in den Dreck...
dann werden nochmal vernünftige Fotos gemacht!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2007)

2006er Helius FR mit Gustav und Verschleissteilen.


----------



## roelant (14. Dezember 2007)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...erstmal fettich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Aufbau. Nobby Nics sind nach meiner Meinung aber ein bisschen zu "light" für so ein Rad...


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2007)

meine neues FR :










mit 1.5 er Steuerrohr und noch vielen Spacern bis alles paßt. Die Spacer, die drinne bleiben werden dann auch uni schwarz.


----------



## sluette (15. Dezember 2007)

@ fUEL: 
schönen hobel hast du dir da aufgebaut, die verdeckten decals sehen echt klasse aus und passen sehr gut zur gabel.
den vorbau finde ich allerdings sehr kacke. schade dass es den syntace superforce nicht in 1,5" gibt, der würde perfekt passen (meine bescheidene meinung)

gib gas mit dem teil !


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> @ fUEL:
> schönen hobel hast du dir da aufgebaut, die verdeckten decals sehen echt klasse aus und passen sehr gut zur gabel.
> den vorbau finde ich allerdings sehr kacke. schade dass es den syntace superforce nicht in 1,5" gibt, der würde perfekt passen (meine bescheidene meinung)
> 
> gib gas mit dem teil !


 

Find den Diabolus noch ne Option aber der wiegt ca 100 g mehr, nur hat er ne Steigung.

....... bei der ersten Testfahrt fühlte sich das bisher gewählte Versuchssetup noch gut an, aber es könnte sein, daß der noch tiefer wandert nur da muß ich erst mal bissi testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (16. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> @ fUEL:
> ... schade dass es den syntace superforce nicht in 1,5" gibt ...


 
Schau ´mal hier: http://freenetfoto.de/userwebsite;jsessionid=2bh6qgbhe1v94.freenetapp22?act=15&pos=51


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2007)

jetzt aber ab zum syntace dealer und bestellen, oder ? das teil ist doch klasse  
und die mädels und jungs von syntace sollten ihre webseite mal wacker updaten, da ist bisher nur ein 1,5er für das vro system...

aber da fällt mir gerade auf, du brauchst doch gar keinen 1,5er, oder ? die 36er fox gibt`s doch nur in 1 1/8".


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> jetzt aber ab zum syntace dealer und bestellen, oder ? das teil ist doch klasse
> und die mädels und jungs von syntace sollten ihre webseite mal wacker updaten, da ist bisher nur ein 1,5er für das vro system...
> 
> aber da fällt mir gerade auf, du brauchst doch gar keinen 1,5er, oder ? die 36er fox gibt`s doch nur in 1 1/8".


 

Da bist Du wohl nicht auf dem Stand der Dinge 

in meinem Bike ist ne 36 er mit 1.5 er Steuerrohr und das ist Option für alle 36 er in 2008.

Danke für die Info mit Syntace ! Ich werd mir den mal ansehen.



Gruß Frank


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> jetzt aber ab zum syntace dealer und bestellen, oder ? das teil ist doch klasse
> und die mädels und jungs von syntace sollten ihre webseite mal wacker updaten, da ist bisher nur ein 1,5er für das vro system...
> 
> aber da fällt mir gerade auf, du brauchst doch gar keinen 1,5er, oder ? die 36er fox gibt`s doch nur in 1 1/8".


 








Selbstredend bleiben die Spacer nicht aber bis die endgültige Lenkerposition festgelegt ist tun die es auch und dann falls welche bleiben unischwarze ohne Druck


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da bist Du wohl nicht auf dem Stand der Dinge



da hast du recht, aber wer soll bei den ganzen forken auch noch durchblicken... ausserdem bin ich zz eh wieder cc verknallt und konfiguriere gerade mein gestern bestelltes argon rocc...


----------



## Testmaen (16. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> meine neues FR :



Kannst du uns vielleicht mal erste Fahreindrücke schildern ? Speziell weil du auch das "alte" FR schon gefahren bist. Wär toll!


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi testman

nun der Hinterbau funzt wesentlich besser, spricht besser an, ist aktiver.

Da mit dém fetten Steuerrohr ist auch mit einer enormen Stabilität gesegnet und ein Riesenunterschied.

Die Biometrie etc ist noch nicht optimal deshalb möcht ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, dazu braucht es doch noch ein paar mehr Kilometer auf optimiertem Bike.

Bischen Geduld dann schrieb ich hier. 

So long 

Gruß Frank


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2007)

@sluette: was findest Du bitte an einem Thomson Vorbau Kacke ?
Finde ihn zehnmal schöner als dieses rundgelutschte Syntace-Zeug !


----------



## Testmaen (17. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi testman...




Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (17. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @sluette: was findest Du bitte an einem Thomson Vorbau Kacke ?
> Finde ihn zehnmal schöner als dieses rundgelutschte Syntace-Zeug !



tja, da gehen die geschmäcker (gott sei dank) mal wieder auseinander.
ich finde den syntace vorbau mit der sauberen schweissnaht perfekt für jedes nicolai. wenn syncros noch die qualität wie einst liefern würde, wären die sicherlich auch geeignet. den thomson finde ich zu klobig, so ein gefräster klotz. mag ich nicht.


----------



## fUEL (18. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> tja, da gehen die geschmäcker (gott sei dank) mal wieder auseinander.
> ich finde den syntace vorbau mit der sauberen schweissnaht perfekt für jedes nicolai. wenn syncros noch die qualität wie einst liefern würde, wären die sicherlich auch geeignet. den thomson finde ich zu klobig, so ein gefräster klotz. mag ich nicht.


 

Ein Syntace 1.5 wird sowieso erst in ca 6 bis 8 Monaten in Produktion gehen, von daher keine Emotionen an dieser Stelle. 

Die Steigung und somit die Möglichkeit, so wie eigentlich bei all meinen Bikes, mit einem mini spacer oder gar ohne auszukommen und somit mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu realisieren ist verlockend. Die Optik von Syntace ist in der Tat keine Moderevolution mehr! Jedoch die Funktion ist immer seriös.

Die martialische Optik von dem Klotz  Thomson) paßt eigentlich gut zum neuen FR Rahmen, vor allem zum 1.5 er Steuerrohrklotz.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Jeder halt wie er mag. Ich finde den Thomson einfach richtig schön. Habe mir selbst gerade einen Sunline V-One Dh zugelegt. Wiegt gerade mal 200gr, ist echt gediegen verarbeitet und noch nicht so verbreitet. Preislich auch ok.


----------



## sluette (18. Dezember 2007)

@san andreas: poste mal ein bild, bitte. habe ich noch nix von gehört, gelesen etc...


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist ein Foto vom Sunline DH in der 1.5er Version, der 1 1/8 Vorbau ist hinten etwas schmaler.


----------



## fUEL (18. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Jeder halt wie er mag. Ich finde den Thomson einfach richtig schön. Habe mir selbst gerade einen Sunline V-One Dh zugelegt. Wiegt gerade mal 200gr, ist echt gediegen verarbeitet und noch nicht so verbreitet. Preislich auch ok.


 

Der Thomson ist auch leicht 182 gramm, und Verarbeitung ist prima.
Der Sunline ist auch sehr chic. auch ohne Steigung, so wie es aussieht. Was für eine Länge hat der ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Gibts in 1 1/18 in 40 und 50 mm, in 1.5 in 50 und 65 mm.
Mein 40mm wiegt wie angegeben nachgewogen 200 gr.
Steigung ist im Prinzip 0 Grad.


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (19. Dezember 2007)

i <3 it!

danke auch an falco...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

Geil ! Das neue Hardtail von Nicolai ! Sorry, den blöden Gag mußte ich machen, bevor ihn jemand anders macht.
Was kommt für ein Dämpfer ?


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (20. Dezember 2007)

rock shox, mehr weis ich noch nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2007)

Mobbel:hast du dir auch verdient,- bist ein guter fahrer.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Bin echt mal gespannt auf den ersten Fahrbericht vom Vivid !


----------



## sluette (20. Dezember 2007)

@ Mobbeldipoppel: 
was ist denn das für eine rahmengröße ? S ? 
da fehlen doch oben die versteifungen am sattelrohr, oder ?

schaut gaut aus !


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Dezember 2007)

Sonderanfertigung, guckst Du:

http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2007)

sluette schrieb:


> @ Mobbeldipoppel:
> was ist denn das für eine rahmengröße ? S ?
> da fehlen doch oben die versteifungen am sattelrohr, oder ?
> 
> schaut gaut aus !


 

Versteifungen brauchts nur wenn " Große " draufsitzen und Faxen machen.

Ansonsten kleiner Mann ganz GROß

Respekt


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (21. Dezember 2007)

irgendwann mal bekomm ich auch ne versteifung... aber jetzt noch nicht... bei 143cm geht dat auch so!  zumal das alles auf 24" gebaut ist... und wenn ich mal nen bundeskanzler wählen darf... dann den chef-schweißer von nicolai!!! dauert aber auch noch ne weile... ;-)))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2007)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Kannst du uns vielleicht mal erste Fahreindrücke schildern ? Speziell weil du auch das "alte" FR schon gefahren bist. Wär toll!


 

Also testman: 

Ich hab in dem Bike folgende Federelemente: 

Fox 36  Tallas RC2 mit 1.5 Steuerrohr

Fox DHX Air noch aus 07


Habe jetzt ca 150 km mit dem Bike hinter mich gebracht und finde so langsam optimale Position / Parameter

Gabel 4,5 bar , Druckstufe High Speed und Low Speed je 2 Klicks zurückgedreht,  Zugstufe ca 5 Drehungen bedämpft

Dämpfer 180 Psi in der Hauptkammer und 5,5 bar im Piggy, Plattform 1 Klick 

Ich wiege 82 kg 

Bike ist wesentlich stabiler im Lenkkopf, Hinterbau ist viel aktiver.
Der Geradeauslauf bei Highspeed ist bedingt durch steiferen Lenkkopf und längeren Radstand um Welten verbessert. 
Der Reset 1.5 er Steuersatz und die generell 1.5 er Geschichte machen einfach nen besseren Job als der vorherige Chriskingtitan mit Normalmaßen.
Die neue 36 er ist auch ein Quantensprung besser - wirklich erste Sahne.
Die Schaltpräzision ( mit dem gleichen Schaltwerk ) scheint auch besser ( liegt das an der längeren Kettenstrebe?)

Im Trail ist das Bike einfach noch deutlich schneller und ein unsciheres Gefühl kommt nicht mal im Ansatz auf.
Die Wendigkeit ist nicht geringer geworden trotz längerem Radstand ( fühlt sich zumindestens so an)

Resümierend läßt sich sagen.
DAs Bike ist etwas schwerer kan aber Alles wirklich besser. Gut gemacht Kalle&team  , gut gemacht Fox 


Werd jetzt dann mal langsam an mein nächstes Projekt " neue Gabel fürs CC "gehen. 


Mir schwebt ne F 32 120 vor. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen bislang?

Gruß Frank


----------



## chris12 (21. Dezember 2007)

hattest du im "alten" auch den luftdämpfer und wenn ja mit welchem umlenkhebel? die luftdämpfer sollten ja mit der verwendung anderer umlenkhebeln etc. deutlich besser arbeiten. das ganze sollte im 08er modell nochmals verbessert sein.

aber die geschichte mit dem 1.5 steuerrohr kauf ich dir nicht ab. ich kenne mich im materialwesen ein wenig aus und behaupte, dass sich auch bei einem 1 1/8 zoll rohr, grade mit den knotenblechen, nahezu nichts bewegt. rahmen und schaftrohr der gabel sind sowas von steif, da bewegt sich beim fahren nix. und allein durch eine vergrößerung des durchmessers der rohre soll das jetzt so deutlich vom "laien" spürbar noch viel besser sein? das glaub ich einfach nicht und verstehe den ganzen hype um 1.5zoll nicht?


----------



## Korbinator (22. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Schaltpräzision ( mit dem gleichen Schaltwerk ) scheint auch besser ( liegt das an der längeren Kettenstrebe?)



Nein, das liegt sicher daran, dass Du diesmal die Züge sauberer verlegt hast. Oder weil die allgemeine Bespaßung durch Dein Bike alle Sinne betäubt... 

Ich meine auch, den Unterschied zwischen dem 1.5 Steuerkopf (2004er Helius FR) und dem jetzigen 1 1/8 (2007er FR) zu merken. Woran´s liegt ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Aber wie der Wodan schon mehrfach bemerkte, höre ich oft die Flöhe husten...


----------



## WODAN (22. Dezember 2007)

Korbinator schrieb:


> .......
> Aber wie der Wodan schon mehrfach bemerkte, höre ich oft die Flöhe husten...



Oft? Eigentlich immer oder?    

Frohe Feiertage!


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> hattest du im "alten" auch den luftdämpfer und wenn ja mit welchem umlenkhebel? die luftdämpfer sollten ja mit der verwendung anderer umlenkhebeln etc. deutlich besser arbeiten. das ganze sollte im 08er modell nochmals verbessert sein.
> 
> aber die geschichte mit dem 1.5 steuerrohr kauf ich dir nicht ab. ich kenne mich im materialwesen ein wenig aus und behaupte, dass sich auch bei einem 1 1/8 zoll rohr, grade mit den knotenblechen, nahezu nichts bewegt. rahmen und schaftrohr der gabel sind sowas von steif, da bewegt sich beim fahren nix. und allein durch eine vergrößerung des durchmessers der rohre soll das jetzt so deutlich vom "laien" spürbar noch viel besser sein? das glaub ich einfach nicht und verstehe den ganzen hype um 1.5zoll nicht?


HalloChris, 
ich hatte im alten FR den normalen Umlenkhebel mit genaudemgleichen Dämpfer wie jetzt im neuen( hab den sozusagen mitgenommen) 

Verkaufen will ich Dir wirklich nix - ich hab eigentlich nur meine Beobachtungen kundgetan auf wusch von testman, diese sind sicher aus Laiensicht und subjektiv, weil durch nichts bewiesen.

Frohes Fest allen zusammen


----------



## chris12 (22. Dezember 2007)

hi fuel,

der alte umlenkhelbel in verbindung mit einem air dämpfer war wirklich nicht der bringer. da hat sich also wirklich was getan.

meinst du nicht, dass das direktere lenkverhalten ehr was mir einer steiferen gabel etc. zu tun hat?

naja, egal.

wünche euch ein frohes fest.

gruss
chris


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2007)

chris12 schrieb:


> hi fuel,
> 
> der alte umlenkhelbel in verbindung mit einem air dämpfer war wirklich nicht der bringer. da hat sich also wirklich was getan.
> 
> ...


Sorry 
Hatte zuerst  7 Wochen lang einen Reducersteuersatz mit ner Leih-Van 36 in dem bike - der Qualitätssprung kam aber erst mit der  36 er Tallas 1.5 -  das was Du vermutest kann ich an der Stelle eher ausschließen.

Ich denke, die genaue Zuordnung kann ich nicht treffen, deshalb hatte ich auch versucht zu erklären, daß die Kombi aus dem neuen Rahmen und der neuen Fox Forke einen echten Quantensprung darstellt.Das, was Nicolai zugesteuert hat zum diesem Gesamtkonzept war es, was mich überzeugt hat.

Beim HINTERBAU MIT GLEICHEM Dämpfer muß es der Hebel und die Gesamthebelagekonstellation sein, eine andere Erklärung gibt es nicht.
wie im Sport - Teamleistung!


----------



## T.I.M. (24. Dezember 2007)

So hab auch mal wieder n bisschen gebastelt


----------



## dersteinmetz (27. Dezember 2007)

ein sehr schöner hobel....
sieht extrem leicht aus....
ich schätze mal so 17,35kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wohlenberg (31. Dezember 2007)

hier mal eine exotische Kombination mit Lefty Speed DLR2


----------



## cännondäler__ (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo wohlenberg,
Danke, darauf habe ich gewartet! Echtes Traumteil! Und wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe mit Original-Steuerrohr?!? 
Viel Spaß weiterhin damit 
wünscht

cännondäler


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. Januar 2008)

So,

nachdem ich schon einige Zeit hier vorbeischaue, will ich doch auch mal mein "kleines Schwarzes" hier reinstellen  .

Und bevor jemand anfängt über die alte LX-Kurbel zu lästern, die wird es in der Form nicht mehr lange geben. Da kommt eine RaceFace Turbine ran stattdessen.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Januar 2008)

das helius vom t.i.m. ist sehr geil!


----------



## T.I.M. (1. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das helius vom t.i.m. ist sehr geil!




Danke! Dein Bike is aber auch top


----------



## Paiza (1. Januar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> So hab auch mal wieder n bisschen gebastelt



Sehr schöne parts, aber soll das ein DH Bike darstellen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (1. Januar 2008)

eher einen downhiller oder freerider mit dem man auch mal nen paar meter berghoch fahren kann


----------



## dersteinmetz (2. Januar 2008)

der T.I.M. fährt gerne mit seinem hobel den berg hoch, stimmts??


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2008)

Sozusagen ein typisches Northshore-Helius. Es soll ja Leute geben, die ihre 19kg Böcke bergauf wuchten


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Januar 2008)

in ami-land werden mit sogenannten big bikes touren gefahren,ist da wohl stark verbreitet,bei und nennt man diese bikes downhiller,aber die spinnen halt die amis


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> .... Es soll ja Leute geben, die ihre 19kg Böcke bergauf wuchten



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: mit 2 kg mehr geht das auch noch. Laaaaangsam, aber es geht  





Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## nationrider (2. Januar 2008)

Paiza schrieb:


> Sehr schöne parts, aber soll das ein DH Bike darstellen????



um gottes willen, es würde bei der ersten abfahrt zerbrechen 

wieso sollte das helius st denn keinen ordentlichen downhiller abgeben
bei dem aufbau und der geo?

übrigens beide st sind sehr schön auch wenn das untere nen bischen zuviel 
rote parts hat!


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2008)

Ich wär froh, wenn ich so fit wär. Aber da helfen wohl nur Burritos, Pizza und Burger


----------



## T.I.M. (5. Januar 2008)

Paiza schrieb:


> Sehr schöne parts, aber soll das ein DH Bike darstellen????



Was soll es denn Deiner Meinung nach darstellen?

Es ist, wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, ein uphillfähiger Downhiller/Freerider whatever...


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Was soll es denn Deiner Meinung nach darstellen?
> 
> Es ist, wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, ein uphillfähiger Downhiller/Freerider whatever...



Muß denn heutzutage alles in Schubladen gesteckt werden?  
Das wird uns doch nur von den Großherstellern wie Specialized aufgezwungen? Freeride/Downhill/Enduro/Long Travel Enduro/Slopestyle  

Ich finde Dein ST genial aufgebaut, Respekt!


----------



## Paiza (5. Januar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Was soll es denn Deiner Meinung nach darstellen?
> 
> Es ist, wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, ein uphillfähiger Downhiller/Freerider whatever...




Ich weiss auch das ein Helius ST ein DH Bike ist, aber meiner meinung ist so ein Bike viel zu schwer um damit berghoch zu fahren!!!!

Ist aber jedem seine sache was er mit seinem Bike macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2008)

Paiza schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch das ein Helius ST ein DH Bike ist, aber meiner meinung ist so ein Bike viel zu schwer um damit berghoch zu fahren!!!!
> 
> Ist aber jedem seine sache was er mit seinem Bike macht



Ich bin vor einigen Jahren mit meinem 22 kg Lambda mit Rohloff kleinere Touren gefahren


----------



## T.I.M. (5. Januar 2008)

Paiza schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch das ein Helius ST ein DH Bike ist, aber meiner meinung ist so ein Bike viel zu schwer um damit berghoch zu fahren!!!!
> 
> Ist aber jedem seine sache was er mit seinem Bike macht




Alles eine Frage der Kondition und des Willens.  
So schwer ist die Karre gar nicht. Momentan 18,1 kg, im Sommer mit leichteren Reifen locker 17,4 kg. Ich will ja keine CC Marathons mit dem Ding
fahren, aber da es hier in HD nunmal keinen Lift gibt, und ich auf 2 Stunden schieben keinen Bock hab müssen wir eben zu unseren Strecken hochstrampeln.

In diesem Sinne ride hard


----------



## dersteinmetz (5. Januar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Kondition und des Willens.
> So schwer ist die Karre gar nicht. Momentan 18,1 kg, im Sommer mit leichteren Reifen locker 17,4 kg. Ich will ja keine CC Marathons mit dem Ding
> fahren, aber da es hier in HD nunmal keinen Lift gibt, und ich auf 2 Stunden schieben keinen Bock hab müssen wir eben zu unseren Strecken hochstrampeln.
> 
> In diesem Sinne ride hard





du sagst es,    , wir kriegen unseren hobel halt auch hoch


----------



## kitor (13. Januar 2008)

so, aktuelle Version.

Ich weiß, dass die untere Gabelbrücke blau ist, was nicht besonders gut aussieht. Sie wird in Bälde lackiert. Ein Hinweis darauf erübrigt sich daher.


----------



## dadsi (13. Januar 2008)

Ja ich seh schon, ich stell mein FR hier nicht mehr rein, wie schafft ihr es nur zu fahren und die Dinger sehen aus wie neu aus dem Laden.
Ich habe zerkrazte Gabelkrone, -tauchrohre, Rahmen, weil da immer Felsen und Steine rumliegen... 
Was mich aber interessiert: wie kann mann denn mit so eingestellten Bremshebeln bei 100% Gefälle noch bremsen, ohne über den Lenker zugehen?

Sonst finde ich dieses bronze immer besser.


----------



## geminixl (13. Januar 2008)

@ dadsi
du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Ich habe echt schlaflose Nächte  weil mein Bike immer a bissl fuXXing aussieht. Aber dafür fährt es echt Spitze. Bin dies Wochenende über 90km über schlammige Feld und Waldwege gefahren. Der Dreck klebt wie Beton und schleift überall das Eloxal ab. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die meisten der hier abgebildeten Bikes regelmässig (auch Herbst und Winter) in freier Natur bewegt werden.
Also, wie schaffts Ihr das eure Bikes immer fabrikneu aussehen??

gruss aus der Pfalz


----------



## kitor (13. Januar 2008)

Die Hebel stehen ca. im 45° Winkel nach unten. Ist also halb so wild, wie es ausschaut...Im übrigen parkt das Ding in der Wohnung, daher muss es sauber sein, wenn´s nicht benutzt wird....find ich auch relativ normal.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (13. Januar 2008)

Also nach nem dreckigen Ritt kommt mein Helius eigentlich immer gleich ne warme Dusche. Ich muss sofort putzen, da ich kein Keller habe und meine Bikes bei mir im Zimmer stehen.


----------



## dersteinmetz (13. Januar 2008)

naja, es gibt halt auch welche, die waschen ihren hobel...
und das is gar net so schwer. schon mal was von wasser gehört, aus dem gartenschlauch und so.... ihr könnt es ja mal versuchen. kaum zu glauben , aber wahr, damit funktionierts. danach noch n paar tropfen öl etc. an die bestimmten stellen, und ihr könnt problemlos, so wie ich auch, das bike wieder ins wohnzimmer stellen....

alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (13. Januar 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Also nach nem dreckigen Ritt kommt mein Helius eigentlich immer gleich ne warme Dusche. Ich muss sofort putzen, da ich kein Keller habe und meine Bikes bei mir im Zimmer stehen.


----------



## geminixl (14. Januar 2008)

@ der steinmetz
wie du auf dem Bild siehst wasche ich meinen Stuhl auch. Ebenso die Kette, Öl gibts auch noch. Aber diese Schlammschleier aus den Schweissnähten kriege ich zum verrecken nich wech. Habs auch schon mit Schutzwachs vor dem Fahren probiert, taugt nix!


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2008)

geminixl schrieb:


> @ der steinmetz
> wie du auf dem Bild siehst wasche ich meinen Stuhl auch. Ebenso die Kette, Öl gibts auch noch. Aber diese Schlammschleier aus den Schweissnähten kriege ich zum verrecken nich wech. Habs auch schon mit Schutzwachs vor dem Fahren probiert, taugt nix!



Versuche es mal mit WD 40, das bewirkt Wunder


----------



## Freerider85 (14. Januar 2008)

Oder Kärcher..


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2008)

Das würde ich nicht machen, das macht die Lager Kaputt!


----------



## dersteinmetz (14. Januar 2008)

aber den dreck weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich bestell schon mal Lager für dich


----------



## T.I.M. (16. Januar 2008)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Oder Kärcher..



Also was würd ich auch nicht empfehlen!

Entweder Gartenschlauch, oder Dreck trocknen lassen, abbürsten und dann
mit nem feuchten Tuch nachbearbeiten


----------



## dadsi (16. Januar 2008)

also gut Jungs und Mädels,
is ja nicht so, dass ich meinen Hobel nicht wasche, bei 30km und 1000hm mit highspeed und lowtrial Fels, Feld, Wald und Wiese, da habe ich nicht nur ein Problem mit dem Dreck, sondern ganz besonders mit den kleinen Sturzschäden...
Und dann die Kette, klar mann kann jedes Glied einzeln polieren, doch lass ich in der Zeit lieber polieren 
Wenn das Licht wieder besser ist, may be @ sunday stell ich doch mal einen shot hier rein, damit ihr wisst, was ich meine 

Freu mich schon auf das warme Wochende da ist wieder Schlamm angesagt...

cu on the trails


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Also was würd ich auch nicht empfehlen!
> 
> Entweder Gartenschlauch, oder Dreck trocknen lassen, abbürsten und dann
> mit nem feuchten Tuch nachbearbeiten



Putzen mit T.I.M.


----------



## timbowjoketown (17. Januar 2008)

Schaut Euch doch das bitte mal an... wollte keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen, aber das Bike hätte es wohl verdient... absolut sinnfrei und zu kaufen bei Ebay!!


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (17. Januar 2008)

*Und die Beschreibung einfach zu gÃ¶ttlich *

Ich verkaufe  mein geliebtes Nicolai, weil ich mir ein Neues kaufen will........(*oder das nicht mehr fahren*  ) ..

Nicolai Trombone

Rahmen:

7005 Alu DB Nicolai Trombone (Neuwert ca.2500,-â¬) (**kÃ¶stlich...Neuwert... bei nem Trombone*  )

Steuersatz:

FR-DH Race FSA

Vorbau:

Funn 2007 (Neuwert ca. 60,-â¬)

SattelstÃ¼tze:

Ng-Dh

Gabel:


Marzocchi Super Monster 2003 300mm - sie ist in einem guten zustand (Neuwert ca.2000,- â¬) (*ja genau!!*)

DÃ¤mpfer:

Nicolai (der wurde DÃ¤mpfer Anfang 2007 gewartet)

Innenlager:

Truvative-Hussefelt

Lenker:

Spank Dh-Fr Model 2007

Sattel:

Sellt 2007

Schalthebel:


Shimano Deore Xt Model 2006

Schaltwerk:

Shimano Deore Xt Model 2008 (Neuwert ca. 50,- â¬) "so gut wie neu"

Umwerfer:

Shimano Deore Xt Model 2006

Bremsen:

Gustaf M Model 2005/06 mit Stahlfexleitung (Neuwert ca.600,-â¬ mit Stahlfexleitung)

Treturbeln:  (*gibts da noch andre ausser die man tritt ???!!*)

Truvative Hussefelt 

Pedale:

Shimano Xt Model 2007 Phd 545

Naben u. Felgen:


DT-Swiss FR 2350 Model 2008 - sind nicht viel gefahren ca. 150km  (Neuwert ca. 895,- â¬)  (*oke die wÃ¼rd ich auch nehmen*  )

Reifen:

Big Betty 2,4

Kassette/Kette:


Shimano XT/H33 9er


Die RahmenhÃ¶he betrÃ¤gt ca. 48cm (M-L), Der Rad Abstand betrÃ¤gt ca. 2m aussen (von Rad bis Rad),.....(*aber jetzt kommt das allerbeste*)......

das Rad wurde Ende 2007 auf ein Wert von ca. *8000,- Euro* geschÃ¤tzt und wurde durch gecheckt.Es sind keine MÃ¤ngel vorhanden.  (*JA GENAU SO STAND ES DA !) wieso nicht gleich 80000 oder 8000000*    



so genug gelacht ..gut Nacht


----------



## nationrider (17. Januar 2008)

wow, wusste garnicht das die einbaulänge der gabel so freigegeben ist,
naja wenigstens sind die federwege vorne und hinten ausgeglichen
und das rad bleibt schön agil ... 

btw: hab seit jahren keine SM mehr gesehen, die müssen schon denkmalgeschützt sein


----------



## nationrider (17. Januar 2008)

kitor schrieb:


>



schickes rad, besonders in elox...
aber ein paar fragen bleiben
wieso fährst du bei der ausstattung keine ordentlichen schlappen
sondern tourengummis? die rolle an der KeFü spannt so eingestellt zu wenig
(vermute auch für rohloff). welche grösse ist das-S (weil das gusset o-rohr sitzrohr fehlt)?

PS: von der sattelversenkbarkeit machst du wohl regen gebrauch he?
PPS: hatte ich schon gefragt warum die untere gabelbrücke so blau ist ?


----------



## schmiddio (18. Januar 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Schaut Euch doch das bitte mal an... wollte keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen, aber das Bike hätte es wohl verdient... absolut sinnfrei und zu kaufen bei Ebay!!




boar is das ein fetter chopper...
da können sich die jungs von occ mal ne scheibe abschneiden 

es gibt doch ein thred für solche bikes...

denke das es da sehr gut aufgehoben ist!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270915

GoRide
Schmiddio


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2008)

Da sitz man bei jeden Gefälle noch in bequemer Fernsehsessel-Haltung drauf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbel (18. Januar 2008)




----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2008)

geiles Bild, geile Karre


----------



## NoStyle (18. Januar 2008)

Hi Mobbel,

Very nice!  
Hast Du vielleicht eine Seitenansicht von dem Bike? Was hast Du für eine Geo - ist doch bestimmt custom, oder ... ?

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Mobbel (18. Januar 2008)

yepp. custom.
24"  
mehr gibts bald mal...


----------



## dersteinmetz (19. Januar 2008)

n bissel was dran geändert!!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## T.I.M. (19. Januar 2008)

Supergeil die Schüssel!!!!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2008)

Ein Traum !


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Januar 2008)

welche größe ist denn das?


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2008)

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Januar 2008)

habt ihr vielleicht ein bild vom bike in S?


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2008)

Leider nicht!


----------



## BikerDad (22. Januar 2008)

hier ist meines,
Helius CC Gr. M


----------



## BikerDad (25. Januar 2008)

So sch...e siehts doch gar nicht aus oder ?
Hier noch mal ein kleineres Bild:


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2008)

Hab ich nen Knick in der Optik??? 

Auf beiden Blidern sehen die Winkel unheimlich flach aus. Der Sitzwinkel würde (optisch zumindest) eher zu nem UFO passen


----------



## bep (25. Januar 2008)

was wiegt denn das cc ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (25. Januar 2008)

Das Bike steht auf einem leichten Berg, dadurch siehts etwas Sofamäßig aus. 

Gewicht ist zur Zeit 10,3 kg mit Ziel unter 10,0 kg.


----------



## BikerDad (25. Januar 2008)

Hier erkennt man die Geometrie besser:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo "BikerDad",

ich finde deinen Helius CC Aufbau sehr geil. Der Lenkwinkel sieht aber in der Tat ziemlich flach aus. 

Greetz,


----------



## schlammdiva (25. Januar 2008)

alex m. schrieb:


> habt ihr vielleicht ein bild vom bike in S?



Das ist ein CC in S





Hinten ist inzwischen auch ein NobbyNic rauf.

Jetzt bitte nicht wegen den Griffen und Hörnchen lästern, aber ich hab' den Knorpel im Handgelenk kaputt und so gehts wenigstens wieder.


----------



## clemi (17. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Seit Monaten schau ich mir hier die schönen Räder an... Seit Freitag hab ich endlich meins!  






Irgendwann folgen auch mal nettere Bilder, aber besser in der Werkstatt als im Keller...

Und danke Euch allen hier für die Versüßung der Wartezeit mit schönen Bildern!  

Gruß vom Clemi


----------



## Oettinger (18. Februar 2008)

@Clemi

sehr schönes FR mit starker Farbkombi   

schiebst du den Sattel noch 'n Stück zurück, oder fähst du so? 

Gruß
Oettinger


----------



## clemi (18. Februar 2008)

Oettinger schrieb:


> sehr schönes FR mit starker Farbkombi



Danke! Hab auch Wochenlang überlegt...  



Oettinger schrieb:


> @Clemi
> schiebst du den Sattel noch 'n Stück zurück, oder fähst du so?



Das war kurz nach Geburt vom Montageständer genommen, Feinsetup kommt noch, allerdings ist der Sattel vom Look her seltsam in der Postition.
Und das kommt alles erst beim Fahren - kann aber erst in zwei Wochen...  

der Clemi


----------



## raggertje (18. Februar 2008)

Sehr schones Rad Oettinger! Sind das die neue Rohloff trigger?


----------



## Testonkel (18. Februar 2008)

Update...


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (18. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön!! Jetzt die obligatorische Frage :
Was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testonkel (18. Februar 2008)

So um die 20 +/- 0,5kg. So genau hab ich keine Waage. Ich denke das Gewicht ist angemessen


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2008)

Schönes schwarzes Helius ! Nur der Sattel hängt bissel komisch drauf.


----------



## TheTomminator (18. Februar 2008)

Das sieht mal sehr verdächtig nach Rohlofftriggern aus. Aber sind die so richtig rum montiert? Anders rum fänd ichs ergonomischer...


----------



## clemi (18. Februar 2008)

Bevor das hier ausartet: Das sind die Fernbedienungen der Wotan... Aber wie nervös hier schon jeder wartet auf den Trigger... 
Ich aber auch!


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


>



Hi Onkel,
deine Magura Bremsscheibe sieht ja echt übel aus, bietet Avid keine Scheiben
für Rohloff an?

Gruß Guru.

Achja: Geiles Bike


----------



## Testonkel (19. Februar 2008)

Das ist eine original Rohloff Scheibe. Ich hab noch nichts schönes in 203 gefunden, hoffe aber auch, dass es bald was gibt. Es muss halt auch taugen, denn wenn würde ich vorne und hinten die gleichen haben wollen.


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2008)

hier mal ein neues Foto von meiner Karre   





Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2008)

Habsch heut bekommen  













achja, is net meiner


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2008)

Wie wirds aufgebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Habsch heut bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 woow ein KUHjand !


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie wirds aufgebaut ?



Das Zeige ich dann wenn es fertig ist


----------



## dangerousD (1. März 2008)

Keine Zeit zum Putzen - mußte fahren 





Im Ernst: so mag ich meins am liebsten... das gute Stück verrichtet jetzt seit sechs Jahren seine Dienste, erst als mein erster "richtiger" Downhiller (ja, in 2002 waren 150mm am Heck noch OK), nach diversen Umbauten - ein neuer Hauptrahmen als Crash-Replacement war auch dabei - nun als Allround-Gerät. Die Parts sind vielleicht nicht immer die teuersten oder leichtesten, haben sich aber im Ganzjahreseinsatz bewährt. Und genügend saubere Bikes haben wir ja nun schon gesehen


----------



## dadsi (2. März 2008)

Geiles cross country Geschoss


----------



## richtig (2. März 2008)

@guru: was sind denn das hinter dem kopf der ersten und zweiten schraube des dämpferschlittens für komische schatten/vertiefungen/flecken???


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2008)

Schmutz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie wirds aufgebaut ?



So  





















Ich denke das Wichtigste müsste zu sehen sein!
Das Gewicht liegt bei 20,2kg, es fühlte aber wie 19kg an  

alla, Guru.


----------



## T.I.M. (6. März 2008)

Sieht scharf aus das Teil.
Leider bissi schwer


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2008)

Super geworden, das Helius ! Da gefällt mir sogar der Camo-Style !
Warum wird nur immer wieder dieser sauhäßliche Sattel verbaut ?


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2008)

is net sicher das der Sattel drauf bleibt, vielleicht montiere ich ja noch
einen anderen!
Ich wollte halt das Foto nicht ohne Sattel machen


----------



## kitor (8. März 2008)

Das Bike ist cool, aber was ist das für eine Asi-Gegend im Hintergrund?


----------



## dersteinmetz (8. März 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Das Bike ist cool, aber was ist das für eine Asi-Gegend im Hintergrund?



Asi-gegend????? sagt einer, der aus hh kommt.... pfffff


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Das Bike ist cool, aber was ist das für eine Asi-Gegend im Hintergrund?



Das ist die Schwetzinger Bronx


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. März 2008)

So,

jetzt ist endlich die "richtige" Kurbel an meinem Helius  





BTW, was für einen Dämpfer würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Das alte RockShox-Dingens ist nicht so der Bringer


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an alle Helius FR und ST Besitzer: (auch ältere Baujahre mit kürzeren Federwegen)
Welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85m, wenn der Rahmen auch für gelegentliche Touren benutzt werden soll ?


----------



## richtig (10. März 2008)

größe m bei einem 2005er 150mm helius fr rahmen reicht mir (1,87m) völlig aus. kannst dir ja die konfiguration mal in meinen bilder ansehen. so bin ich auch schon in der schweiz ne menge hm (aufwärts) gefahren und hatte mit der größe auch riesen spaß abwärts.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

Helius FR 08 blau/grün RH:M 









Gewicht 17,5kg


----------



## dersteinmetz (13. März 2008)

hey guru, das gefällt mir richtig gut.....auch wenn ich net glauben kann, dass das teil so schwer is....


----------



## simplesaiman (13. März 2008)

@ guru39: der plan mir ein neues bike aufzubauen reift langsam in meinem kopf. habe mich soweit für ein helius fr 2008 ähnlich deinem bild entschieden. nur in der rahmengrösse bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. denkst du bei ca 190 körpergrösse ist das helius in m noch für einen alpx zu gebrauchen? will das bike für enduro touren und zum (light-) freeriden nutzen.


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> @ guru39: der plan mir ein neues bike aufzubauen reift langsam in meinem kopf. habe mich soweit für ein helius fr 2008 ähnlich deinem bild entschieden. nur in der rahmengrösse bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. denkst du bei ca 190 körpergrösse ist das helius in m noch für einen alpx zu gebrauchen? will das bike für enduro touren und zum (light-) freeriden nutzen.



Glückwunsch zu deinem entschluss dir ein Nicolai zu kaufen 

bei der größe des Rahmens, muss ich leider passen, da ich dir keine Probefahrt anbieten kann  

alla. des sacht ma bei uns in der Gegend so


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2008)

Sehr schön in dem grün ! Britisch Racing Green ?


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön in dem grün ! Britisch Racing Green ?



grün/blau  oder blau/grün


----------



## swabian (14. März 2008)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> @ guru39: der plan mir ein neues bike aufzubauen reift langsam in meinem kopf. habe mich soweit für ein helius fr 2008 ähnlich deinem bild entschieden. nur in der rahmengrösse bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. denkst du bei ca 190 körpergrösse ist das helius in m noch für einen alpx zu gebrauchen? will das bike für enduro touren und zum (light-) freeriden nutzen.




Hi,

ich habe ein FR 06 in L, bin 1,83m groß und fahre es auch im ausgedehnten Tourenbereich (auch heftige Trails sowie teilweise Bikepark), für Dein Zweck denke ich die ideale Grösse, man könnte ja auch noch das Sattelrohr kürzen und was besonders empfehlenswert ist, das Sattelrohr tiefer reiben lassen!

Was ich festgestellt habe,  es lässt sich besser bergauf pedalieren, vor allem an steilen Anstiegen, als das M (meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## US. (14. März 2008)

Hi,

@guru:
Tolles Bike. Das dezente grün ist mal was anderes. Das Gewicht kann ich allerdings auch kaum glauben. Guck mal meines an. 16,7kg mit Boxxer Ride und Minions.

@simplesaiman:
Bin 1,80m und fahre ein Helius in M. Auch sehr lange Touren und Transalp.
Ich finds bereits grenzwertig und kann mir einen kürzeren Rahmen nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Bei 1,90m sehe ich mindestens ein L, oder eigentlich XL

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @guru:
> Tolles Bike. Das dezente grün ist mal was anderes. Das Gewicht kann ich allerdings auch kaum glauben. Guck mal meines an. 16,7kg mit Boxxer Ride und Minions.
> ...



Hi US,
mich wundert das nicht, irgendwo muss ja die volle Bike-Parktauglichkeit 
herkommen und es wurde ja auch schon mehrfach erwähnt das das Oberrohr.............. verstärkt wurde!
Der Rahmen wog übrigens 4,730kg mit Dämpfer und 3,940kg ohne, alles in 
allem ist das für mich nicht negativ da ich selbst ja das ST fahre und damit
geht auch bergauf einiges  von der Bike-Parktauglichkeit ganz zu schweigen  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (14. März 2008)

Hi Guru,



guru39 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wog übrigens 4,730kg mit Dämpfer und 3,940kg ohne,


Ui. Mein 07er wiegt 3350g ohne Dämpfer. Hat aber ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr was knapp 100g bringt. Pulver zu Elox 200g. Dann wären es aber immer noch ein Delta von fast 300g.



> alles in
> allem ist das für mich nicht negativ da ich selbst ja das ST fahre und damit
> geht auch bergauf einiges  von der Bike-Parktauglichkeit ganz zu schweigen



 
Seh ich im Grunde auch so. Daher bei mir auch die Boxxer Ride mit 3,3kg.
Beim Fahren ist mir das Gewicht wurscht und ich mache damit auch sehr lange Touren. Beim Tragen, Einladen ins Auto, etc. merkt man dann aber doch den Unterschied wenn man mal wieder ein Hardtail in der Hand hat  

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

US. schrieb:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> 
> Seh ich im Grunde auch so. Daher bei mir auch die Boxxer Ride mit 3,3kg.
> ...



Mir ist das Gewicht eigentlich auch ziemlich wurscht, schließlich macht
man ja Sport...... und der Fahrspaß bergab ist noch größer wenn man weiss
das einem da nichts um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## clemi (14. März 2008)

Tach!

Mich hats bei meinem neuen auch erst geschockt, aber das Fahren entschädigt und lässt vergessen... 
Und wie schon gesagt: Beim Tragen merk ichs auch...  Sonst nichtso! 

Meins hat ziemlich genau 17kg, aber das mit Rohloff!






Gruß vom Clemi


----------



## T.I.M. (14. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mir ist das Gewicht eigentlich auch ziemlich wurscht, schließlich macht
> man ja Sport...... und der Fahrspaß bergab ist noch größer wenn man weiss
> das einem da nichts um die Ohren fliegt



   
Wenn ich auf mein ST die Spielzeug Reifen von dem FR draufmache,
wiegt´s max noch 17 kg. Und ich bin mir ganz sicher das es trotzdem
noch bombproof ist    
Schwer ist nicht gleich stabil...


----------



## pfalz (14. März 2008)

@ guru

das kommt mir irgendwie was bekannt dran vor...


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> @ guru
> 
> das kommt mir irgendwie was bekannt dran vor...



was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. März 2008)

der hintere Bremssatteladapter...und der Vordere irgendwie auch..


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

@Palz,
wieso, hattest du die auch mal? 
Wie gefällt dir die Farbe?

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## pfalz (14. März 2008)

Das war alles in einem edlen Karton verpackt, den ich dereinst in der großen Kreisstadt Schwetzingen in einem Beratungs-und Verkaufsgebäude für zweirädrige, einspurige Landfahrzeuge, die mit Muskelkraft durch das Treten von Pedalen angetrieben werden hinterlegt habe...

Ich find die Farbe saugeil!! Wenn kann ich vorbeikommen?


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ich find die Farbe saugeil!!



ich auch! Wann du willst


----------



## Ialocin (15. März 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Das Bike ist cool, aber was ist das für eine Asi-Gegend im Hintergrund?


Das ist wohl der Frust eines Bikers in HH, Wasser statt Berge...


----------



## WODAN (15. März 2008)

clemi schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Mich hats bei meinem neuen auch erst geschockt, aber das Fahren entschädigt und lässt vergessen...
> Und wie schon gesagt: Beim Tragen merk ichs auch...  Sonst nichtso!
> ...



Schönes Bike!  
Kann das Gewicht von 17 kg bestätigen, fahre ein 2007er mit fast identischer Austattung (Wotan, Rohloff, Louise, RF Kurbel, allerdings mit Mavic EX729 Felgen) > 17,2 kg


----------



## accutrax (15. März 2008)

[email protected] swabian , san andreas

bin 185 und fahre ein 05/06 er helius in M , passt (mir!) perfekt fÃ¼r lange touren in den alpen und ist in technischem steilen gelÃ¤nde top!!
das sattelrohr lÃ¤nger ausreiben geht leider nicht, aber auf anfrage dreht nicolai das sitzrohr von unten aus, dann lÃ¤sst sich die stÃ¼tze auf jeden fall komplett versenken, geht nur mit 30.0 stÃ¼tze..und kostet 50.-â¬..
bei den meisten rahmen lÃ¤sst sich die stÃ¼tze wohl auch so komplett versenken...bei mir geht es nicht..

gruss accu


----------



## swabian (15. März 2008)

Sorry hab mein Beitrag gelöscht, passt irgendwie nicht zur Galerie!


----------



## accutrax (15. März 2008)

..wenn du die richtige reibahle hast ( vor allem die richtige länge!) sicherlich kein problem...nur bei nicolai selber geht es nicht !!, weder beim bestellen eines rahmens noch nachträglich..
bei stützendurchmesser 31.6 wird 300mm tief ausgerieben, bei 30.0 sind es 330mm...das entspricht jeweils der länge der reibahle.....(laut falco im frühjahr 07)

gruss accu


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Kann das Gewicht von 17 kg bestätigen, fahre ein 2007er



Der Rahmen wurde seitdem grundlegend verändert! Das Helius FR 08 ist
wirklich ein neues/anderes Modell  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (15. März 2008)

@guru, das grün ist wirklich mal was anderes, aber wenn grün, dan  doch die silbernen hochglanz decals. Und ich persönlich finde die silbernen Shimano cross-country Kurbeln nicht prickelnd vor allem mit dem Riesen-Lexan-da-passt-auch-noch-ein-42er-dahinter Bashguard.

Gewicht kommt mir auch sehr hoch vor, sind das 2kg Reifen mit 600gr DH Schlauch


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> persönlich...



Ich persönlich finde die Farbe geil


----------



## mh320i (20. März 2008)

Helius FR von 02


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2008)

mh320i schrieb:


> Helius FR von 02



Camo find ich richtig geil 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (21. März 2008)

@mh320i: Cool, so eins hat ich auch mal. War damals mein erstes FR-Bike. Leider hat der Zusammenstoß mit nem Baum so geendet:
http://www.saltcityrider.de/wp-content/myfotos/99-crashnburn/99-crashnburn_101.jpg


----------



## Timmy35 (21. März 2008)

Hallo, 
Mittwoch wars endlich soweit und ich konnte in meiner Mittagspause mein neuses Helius FR bei Nicolai abholen. Gestern aufgebaut und heute die ersten Testrunden gedreht. Soweit ich das bis jetzt sagen kann, fährt sich das Bike super.















Die Nobby Nic kommen runter, sind nur fürs Einrollen am Saisonanfang.
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir Big Bettys oder Muddy Marrys holen soll.

Frohe Ostern,
Christian


----------



## dersteinmetz (21. März 2008)

du scheinst ziemlich groß zu sein.....

also der hobel ist spitze... nur find ich optisch den vorbau und das schutzblech total daneben....


----------



## swabian (21. März 2008)

Hi,
hier mein fast fertiges Helius ST 07, bis auf Hinterrad, wo ich noch immer auf meine Nabe warte und somit die schöne Mavic 729 nicht aufspeichen kann!
Kleinigkeiten wie Vorbau und Sattel müssten auch bald eintreffen!

Ansonsten:
Avid Code 07
Race Face Lenker
Laufräder Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic 729
Sattel u. Stütze NC 17
Vorbau Sunline
Gabel 888RC2X
Dämpfer Rocco mit 450er Fox Feder
Kurbel Husselfelt mit Boxguide (wenn ich wieder Geld habe dann wahrscheinlich FSA Gravity)
Steuersatz FSA Extreme Pro reduced

Freu mich schon riesig drauf, kann Testrunde kaum erwarten!


----------



## roelant (21. März 2008)

@timmy35: dein Helius gefällt mir auch, bis auf der Schutzblech...
Was Reifen angeht, finde ich die Big Bettys sehr empfehlenswert. Die bieten bei meine 95kg, mit nur 1.7 Bar, immer noch genug Pannenschutz am Hinterrad. Vorne fahr ich 1.5 bar. Fahrverhalten und Grip sind sehr gut (ich fahre die Triple Compound version). Nur die Stollen rissen ein bisschen ab nach einen Jahr Gebirge fahren... Das alles bei weniger als 1 kg.
Muddy Mary habe ich noch nicht versucht, aber es gibt jetzt leichtere "freeride" versionen. Falls die so gut sind wie die Big Bettys, dann wäre das auch sicher etwas!
Zur vergleich habe ich mal 2.5 dual ply super tacky Minions montiert... War sehr enttäuscht, viel zu viel rollwiederstand bei nicht wirklich besseres Downhill verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom$ (21. März 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mein fast fertiges Helius ST 07, bis auf Hinterrad, wo ich noch immer auf meine Nabe warte und somit die schöne Mavic 729 nicht aufspeichen kann!
> Kleinigkeiten wie Vorbau und Sattel müssten auch bald eintreffen!
> 
> ...



Kommt echt gut dein Helius! Felche Farbe ist das?


----------



## sluette (21. März 2008)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mittwoch wars endlich soweit und ich konnte in meiner Mittagspause mein neuses Helius FR bei Nicolai abholen. Gestern aufgebaut und heute die ersten Testrunden gedreht. Soweit ich das bis jetzt sagen kann, fährt sich das Bike super.



klasse bike aber ich schließe mich steinmetz an, schutzblech runter und vorbau tauschen. ist da ein fettset verbaut ? ich würde lieber was schwarzes verbauen, paßt besser zum restlichen bike. ansonsten tiptop, viel spass damit...


----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2008)

@timmy35

Das Helius gefällt bis auf die VRO-Kombi ganz gut... sofern Du nicht extreme Rückenprobleme hast, solltest Du Dir hier was leichtes und kurzes dran basteln. Da gibt'S doch auch schöne Möglichkeiten bei Syncros (z.B. SuperForce mit Vector). Dann ist auch wieder etwas mehr Bremsleitung übrig und Du kannst die Bremshebel aus ihrer nahezu senkrechten Position befreien   Nur für den Fall, daß Du mit dem Rad auch mal zügig bergab fahren und auch noch bremsen willst, ohne Dir dabei die Hand zu brechen


----------



## swabian (21. März 2008)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Kommt echt gut dein Helius! Felche Farbe ist das?



Ich glaube yelling orange, bin mir aber nicht sicher, sieht aus wie das alte Bomber orange (das metallic)


----------



## Timmy35 (21. März 2008)

Danke für die positiven Kommentare, 
da das Schutzblech sowieso fast keine Wirkung hat, kommt es ab. 
Die VRO-Kombi ist noch von meinem Bass. Ich werde erstmal ein paar Wochen damit fahren und ein paar Einstellungen auspropieren, bevor evtl. eine neue Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi kommt. Dann wahrscheinlich Vektor/Superforce von Syntace.
Der Steuersatz sollt eigendlich ein schwarzer Reset aus Alu werden, der war aber leider nicht lieferbar. Jetzt ist es ein Reset aus Edelstahl. Schwarz hätte etwas besser ausgesehen, aber da ja noch andere silberne Teile verbaut sind, gewöhne ich mich gerade dran. Ich denke technisch ist der Steuersatz die beste Wahl, das Fett-Set ist mir zu schwer.
Die Bremshebel können vielleicht noch etwas hochgedreht werden. Sind noch vom Entlüften etwas verdreht, aber ich fahre die normal schon im 45° Winkel. Da ich große Hände habe, komme ich gut damit zurecht. 

Ich hab dann schonmal das Schutzblech abgebaut und die neue Sattelstütze montiert:





Das ist jetzt auch ungefähr meine Sattelhöhe fürs Tourenfahren. Vielleicht noch 1-2cm höher.


@Swabian:
Geile Farbe, ist der Sattel auch orange, oder ist der rot? 
Hast du mit den Muddy Marrys schon Erfahrungen? Der Hintere sieht ja schon benutzt aus. (Upps, hab greade gesehen, dass hinten eine Betty montiert ist.)

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## sluette (21. März 2008)

so sieht's noch besser aus ! 
was wiegt der bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (21. März 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> @mh320i: Cool, so eins hat ich auch mal. War damals mein erstes FR-Bike. Leider hat der Zusammenstoß mit nem Baum so geendet:
> http://www.saltcityrider.de/wp-content/myfotos/99-crashnburn/99-crashnburn_101.jpg



Das sieht aber übel aus....


----------



## Timmy35 (22. März 2008)

@SLuette:
Der Bock wiegt 17,9kg.
Wenn dann noch richtige Reifen dran kommen sind es ca. 18,5kg.
Ich denke für ein Bike mit Stahlfederelementen, Rohloff und GustavM und voller Bikeparktauglichkeit bei einem Fahrer mit 0,1 Tonnen ist das ok.


----------



## hotknife (22. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

nachfolgend Aufnahme und Aufstellung der verbauten Teile vom Helius CC

Rahmen:	Nicolai Helius CC 2007 Elox schwarz Gr. M	

Dämpfer	X-Fusion 02 RL 200 mm Einbaulänge		
Gabel: Manitou R7 Lock Out		
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S1		
Spacer:	Alu		
Vorbau:	Truvativ Team		
Lenker:	Truvativ XR		
Griffe:	SRAM 
Bremsanlage: Avid Juicy 7		
Schalthebel: SRAM X-9		
Kette: Shimano XT		
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-7		
Umwerfer: Shimano XT		
Kassette: Shimano XT		
Kurbel:	Shimano XT		
Innenlager: Shimano XT		
Züge: Shimano 
Naben: Onyx		
Laufräder: DT Swiss XR 4.2 D		
Felgenband: Schwalbe 
Schläuche: Schwalbe 
Reifen: Nobby Nic EVO triple com.	
Pedale: Atomlab Trailpimp	
Schnellspanner LR: DT Swiss 
Schnellspanner Sattel: Schnellspanner Alu schwarz		
Sattel:	Storck WTB Rocket V		
Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus XC		
Gewicht komplett: 13,4 kg


----------



## abbath (22. März 2008)

XC Bike mit Plattform Pedalen? Naja. Ich würd noch 'nen RaceFace Vorbau montieren (Logo passend zur Stütze).

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## hotknife (22. März 2008)

Ne, ne außen einer schönen Bärentatze kommt mir nix auf die Kurbel.
Und die von Atomlab ist geschmiedet u. wenn man mal abrutscht hat man nicht wie bei anderen Pedalen einen künstl. Unterschenkel.

Der Vorbau bleibt auch. Hör auf mit Race Face. Die Deus Stütze sieht schon nach 2 x in den Rahmen drücken aus wie Hund. Race Face ist wohl auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war (habe ich jetzt schon von div. Kurbel-Benutzern gehört).

hotknife


----------



## abbath (22. März 2008)

Dann hol Dir halt 'ne Truvativ Stütze - so wie's jetzt ist sieht's afaik jedenfalls komisch aus.


----------



## hotknife (22. März 2008)

abbath,

na dann dürfte ich aber auch nicht die Kombination SRAM mit XT fahren. Die Deus läßt sich halt super verstellen. Ist mir relativ schnuppe, dass vorne Trulativ drauf ist in Kombi mit der Deus. Wenn ich mal preiswert eine Trulativ geschossen bekomme, dann o.k., aber extra kaufen, ne ne.

hotknife


----------



## dadsi (22. März 2008)

Kleiner update auf das supergeniale Osterwetter  
Das sind mal große bikes... steckengeblieben


----------



## hotknife (22. März 2008)

Super Aufnahme dadsi!

Aber war den "kleinen" nicht kalt u. sie hatten Hunger u. Durst?
hotknife


----------



## balticnor (23. März 2008)

Hier kommen jetzt 17,4 Kg Lebendgewicht - Mein neues Tourenrad 

Farbwahl und Komponentenwahl -balticnor
Aufbau - Radsport Schriewer in Hilter










Helius FR 2008
Größe M
Olive-Grün
Fox DHX 4.0
MZ 66 SL1
.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (23. März 2008)

Seid mir nicht böse, aber die Gewichte der 08er FR´s sind meiner Meinung nach nicht vertretbar. Für ein solches Bike, und jede Menge andere Hersteller machen es vor, sind Gewichte von 14 - 15 kg realistisch. Ihr schreibt zwar alle das Euch das Mehrgewicht nicht stört, aber fahrt doch mal im Vergleich ein Bike mit 3 kg weniger, da kann mir keiner sagen das er den Unterschied nicht merkt! 

Gewichte um die 18 kg werden bei haltbaren Downhillern erreicht, aber doch bitte nicht bei Enduros oder Light-Freeridern. 

Von der Optik und Verarbeitung natürlich definitiv über jeden Zweifel erhaben, keine Frage!


----------



## sluette (23. März 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Für ein solches Bike, und jede Menge andere Hersteller machen es vor, sind Gewichte von 14 - 15 kg realistisch.



dann schreib mal welchen anderen hersteller du meinst und achte darauf das indentischen laufräder (inklu reifen), verstellbare sattelstütze und ein fettset montiert ist (an balticnors beispiel) (übrigens top bike, gratulation)
denke wenn du die teile gegen leichtere tauscht, kommst du auch 2kg runter...


----------



## sluette (23. März 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> Hier kommen jetzt 17,4 Kg Lebendgewicht - Mein neues Tourenrad Farbwahl und Komponentenwahl -balticnorAufbau - Radsport Schriewer in HilterHelius FR 2008Größe MOlive-GrünFox DHX 4.0MZ 66 SL1.......



klasse bike, aber bitte nehm diesen überwurfschutz hinter der kassette ganz schnell raus


----------



## dadsi (23. März 2008)

ich weiß ja nicht, ob du's schon wusstest, das Gewicht eines bikes in diesen Stabilkategorien hängt in erster Linie von den Komponenten ab, da kann schon bei Laufrad, Reifen, Schlauch 2kg Unterschied sein.... Ein Endurorahmen, bzw. Leichtfreireiterrahmen kann keine 2kg wiegen... 
Wenn du 3kg am Rahmen sparen willst ( so'n FR wiegt 3,9 ) dann müssten deine haltbaren Freeride/Enduros nur 0,9kg Rahmengewicht haben  will ich auch haben

So sieht ein 18,9kg Tourenrad aus:


----------



## dadsi (23. März 2008)

ok so eben:


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

ähm, es gibt die Vorschaufunktion


----------



## dersteinmetz (23. März 2008)




----------



## dangerousD (23. März 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> ok so eben:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/2/2/8/_/large/Bild00][/quote]
> 
> So geht's auch... ;)


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (23. März 2008)

gibt eben immer jemanden der's besser kann


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

ne Seite vorher hat es doch auch (bei dir) geklappt!

Übringens, sehr sehr geile Räder


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. März 2008)

Es ist mir bewusst, dass man am Rahmen keine zwei Kilo sparen kann und das der gesamte Aufbau entscheidend ist. Aber das vergleichbare Rahmen 1 Kilo leichter sind, ist auch kein Geheimnis. Aber da das FR ja auch nicht speziell für Bikepark gedacht ist, verstehe ich die massiven Aufbauten nicht. Hab mein Bike mit Z1 FR und Single Track Radsatz aufgebaut und komme damit auf 15 kg und kann damit alles ohne Bedenken fahren (RM Switch SL). 

Naja, jeder kann sein Bike aufbauen wie er mag und mir gefallen die Bikes auch super, aber mir ist halt auf den letzten Seiten dieses hohe Gewicht enorm aufgefallen, nicht für Ungut Leute!


----------



## balticnor (23. März 2008)

@timbowjoketown
Klar ist das schwer und es gibt bei so einem Rad noch enorme Sparpotentiale bei dem Gewicht. Sattelstütze 300 gr., Dämpfer 400 gr., Laufräder........ 

Aber die Sattelstütze möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Stahldämpfer sind einfach besser, das Gewicht stört mich auch nicht und ich gebs nicht wieder her......


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi US,
> mich wundert das nicht, irgendwo muss ja die volle Bike-Parktauglichkeit
> herkommen und es wurde ja auch schon mehrfach erwähnt das das Oberrohr.............. verstärkt wurde!
> Der Rahmen wog übrigens 4,730kg mit Dämpfer und 3,940kg ohne, alles in
> ...


----------



## Scapin (23. März 2008)

@timbowjoketown:
liegt halt überwiegend am Aufbau. Mein Helius FR aus 2006 ist mit 14,5kg in der Größe L durchaus touren tauglich. Klar gibt es Bikes mit 150mm (plus x) Federweg und einem geringeren Gesamtgewicht. Aber ich würde mein Bike gegen keines tauschen wollen. 
Übrigens wirklich super bike balticnor!
Scapin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

@balticnor,
sehr sehr schöne Fuhre die du dir da zugelegt hast  
aber das Plastikgedöhns hinter der Cassette geht überhaupt nicht!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## swabian (23. März 2008)

Oh ja Gewicht, ich komme bei meinem FR in L mit en5.1 Hope Pro 2 und Big Bettys sowie Z1 RC2 und Rocco Stahlfederdämpfer, kleine Kettenführung sowie Hone 2 Blatt plus VRO Kombi auf ganz knappe 16 Kilo!
Würde es aber nicht weiter abspecken, denn Stahlfederelemente sind einfach 
über alles erhaben (will sie nicht mehr missen) 

Werd mal nächste Zeit ein Bild reinstellen...


----------



## accutrax (23. März 2008)

wirklich geiles bike von balticnor..! 
ansonsten kann ich gut nachvollziehen was timbowjoketown gemeint hat, der einsatzbereich des FR verschiebt sich ja immer mehr zugunsten des heftigeren fahrens .... mein FR 06 rahmen wog noch 3940gr mit fox dhx 3.0 coil und gurus FR 08 ist schon bei 4730gr (beide M) ...
kommt eben immer darauf an was man damit  machen will...nach mehreren jahren touren fahren in den alpen mit 18,6kg bin ich letzten sommer mit meinem ( 15,4kg) helius dort unterwegs gewesen und fand die 2 kg weniger rauf und runter! wesentlich besser für meinen einsatzbereich.. 

gruss accu


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. März 2008)

Nun ja, mit der kürzlich in der 08er Serie erfolgten weiteren Rahmenverstärkung, um den Rahmen auch für Gabeln von der Sorte 66 und Totem fahren zu können hat sich das FR endgültig aus dem Tourenbereich verabschiedet. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man das damit nicht doch machen könnte. Geht ein bisserl langsamer voran bergauf, Spass- und Haltbarkeits bergab weiterhin unbegrenzt. Der Viergelenkhinterbau gibt das her. Mach ich mit meinem Helius ST ja auch - allerdings nicht dauernd und auch nicht a´la Alpencross. Da gibt's in der Tat besser geeignete Modelle. War von Nicolai aber auch nie vom Einsatzbereich her als reiner Tourer eingestuft. Für dieses Segment ist dann ja auch das demnächst erscheinende Helius AM vorgesehen. Für Ersatz für die All Mountain-Langhub-Tourenfraktion ist also gesorgt.

Schöne Osterfeiertage noch

bike-it-easy


PS: Ich find das Bike von balticnor auch FR-würdig ausgeführt  Bis auf die Speichenschutzscheibe   Bitte mach das weg!!


----------



## dadsi (23. März 2008)

zu den Größenempfehlungen hier im (Helius) Forum noch einige Worte.
Es soll ja Leute geben, die bei knapp 1,9m einen M-Rahmen als tourentauglich beschreiben. Ich fahre einen L, weil bei dem M ist mir für Touren die Sattelüberhöhung zu stark (>3cm), ist sogar in L grenzwertig. Auf den snowbikes weiter oben könnt ihr erahnen was ich meine. Gelb=1,97 (XXL), grün=1,84 (L) und rot=1,78(L). Ich kann mir >1,85 ohne 6-10cm Spacerturm kaum komfortabel vostellen. 
Tourentauglich bei normalen Beinlängen würde ich so einteilen:
S : <165 M: <175 L:<185 XL:<190 XXL:<200
Wer auf tour mit einer Sattelüberhöhung von 5cm fahren will, kann gerne nochmal 5cm zugeben.


----------



## swabian (23. März 2008)

dadsi schrieb:


> zu den Größenempfehlungen hier im (Helius) Forum noch einige Worte.
> Es soll ja Leute geben, die bei knapp 1,9m einen M-Rahmen als tourentauglich beschreiben. Ich fahre einen L, weil bei dem M ist mir für Touren die Sattelüberhöhung zu stark (>3cm), ist sogar in L grenzwertig. Auf den snowbikes weiter oben könnt ihr erahnen was ich meine. Gelb=1,97 (XXL), grün=1,84 (L) und rot=1,78(L). Ich kann mir >1,85 ohne 6-10cm Spacerturm kaum komfortabel vostellen.
> Tourentauglich bei normalen Beinlängen würde ich so einteilen:
> S : <165 M: <175 L:<185 XL:<190 XXL:<200
> Wer auf tour mit einer Sattelüberhöhung von 5cm fahren will, kann gerne nochmal 5cm zugeben.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## anna 92 (23. März 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> klasse bike, aber bitte nehm diesen überwurfschutz hinter der kassette ganz schnell raus



Hey, hast voll Recht, mit dem ollen Plastikteil geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## balticnor (23. März 2008)

OK morgen bei der Tour ist es ab


----------



## dadsi (23. März 2008)

Morgen, tour  
Bei uns hat es allerdings ca. 30-40 cm Schnee auf den trails 
Hoffe die Auffahrten sind von den "grünen" bischen frei gefahren, dann werden wir auch Spass haben.
Sag, den Plastering gibbet doch nur unterhalb der DEORE, wexelst die Kassette oder?
Ansonsten matsch fun


----------



## balticnor (23. März 2008)

Nee das Ding ist irgendwie an den Speichen festgemacht. Ich geh jetzt in den Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (24. März 2008)

mist zuviel eier gegessen, jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen  ...

was mir bei den ganzen schönen neuen fr's hier im fread auffällt: 
auf dem gusset zwischen ober- und sitzrohr ist doch auf der nicolaiseite charmant "helius" eingefräst, auf den bildern hier kann ich das nicht erkennen. gibt's das jetzt doch nicht oder wie ? fand die idee mit dem namen  im gusset ähnlich dem ion eigentlich klasse.


----------



## balticnor (24. März 2008)

Stimmt auf der Seite ist es etwas anders als in der Endproduktion. Jetzt sind dort sechs Streifen untergebracht aus denen man ein HE erkennen könnte........ und mein Plastik ist ab...........


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. März 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> ...... und mein Plastik ist ab...........


----------



## accutrax (24. März 2008)

@dadsi
 jeder muss für sich selber seine optimale grösse finden und ich weiss zu gut was du mit der sattelüberhöhung meinst....
aber beim FR ändert sich die steuerrohrlänge ja nur zwischen L und XL von 125mm auf 145mm, so müsste die sattelüberhöhung eigentlich gleich bleiben bei M und L nur oberrohr und sitzrohr ändern sich....wer also probleme hat mit der überhöhung hat muss sich wohl für ein XL entscheiden oder mit spacern und/oder syntace vro mit eco klemmen fahren...

gruss accu


----------



## clemi (24. März 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> auf der nicolaiseite charmant "helius" eingefräst, auf den bildern hier kann ich das nicht erkennen.



Dann schau mal hier genau hin...  :





Allerdings versteh ich auch nicht, warum das bei allen verschieden ist. Sonderwünsche?   Aber ich mags so lieber!


----------



## Freerider85 (24. März 2008)

So, endlich mal ordentlich Grip mit meiner Moppe!
High Roller sind einfach GEIL!


----------



## sluette (24. März 2008)

clemi schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier genau hin...  :
> 
> Allerdings versteh ich auch nicht, warum das bei allen verschieden ist. Sonderwünsche?   Aber ich mags so lieber!



perfekt ! ich mags auch so lieber


----------



## chridsche (24. März 2008)

...die obere Dämpferaufnahme scheinen sie sich auch nochmal vorgenommen zu haben...
jetzt brauch ich schon wieder ein neues


----------



## sluette (24. März 2008)

das 08er fr sieht echt wieder klasse aus, die änderungen zum 07er sind zwar optisch nicht so groß aber auf die details kommt's ja an... bin zwar mit meinem 06er enduro noch sehr zufrieden aber bock hät ich schon...
egal, habe ja gerade erst das argon aufgebaut, vielleicht wird's dann ein 09er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (24. März 2008)

Nachdem mein neues Helius seit Donnerstag sauber im Keller stand, sieht es jetzt endlich aus wie ich es von meinen Rädern nach einer Tour gewöhnt bin:






(Das Schutzblech nützt doch mehr als ich dachte. Die Fresse bleibt sauber, also kommt es bei so einem Wetter wie heute dran)

Grüße Christian


----------



## balticnor (24. März 2008)

Wir waren heute auch spielen  

Ein 08er in S und meins in M


----------



## balticnor (24. März 2008)

Und übrigens, das Wetter täuscht. Wir hatten heute Schnee, Sonne, Matsch, Schlamm, Eis und später dann auch Kuchen


----------



## dadsi (24. März 2008)

waren auch draussen im Wald und haben paar pics geschossen, hier mal au die Schnelle die Unterschiede bei den o8er FR:
Gibt es mit Helius im Gusset am Sitzrohr, mit H und Strichen am Sitzrohr (dat gelbe, wobei die Gussets hier sage und schreibe 5mm stark sind  ) mit N im Gusset am Steuerkopf, und mit N im Steuerkopf vorne und 07 alles mit ohne 
Wenn alle Kisten mal sauber sind und viel Zeit ist mach ich mal Detailphotos...
Wir haben bei uns nun 7 FRs un keines ist wie das andere, Tagesform an der Fräse?
Ich probier das nochmal mit den Bildern, hat ja wirklich schon mal geklappt...


----------



## dadsi (24. März 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch spielen
> 
> Ein 08er in S und meins in M



wenn euch die Teile umfallen, dann habt ihr keine Chance mehr die zu finden, oder ?


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2008)

Bei uns sah das heute so aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (25. März 2008)

@dadsi:

Kannst du noch die Rahmengrößen der einzelnen Bikes bekannt geben?

lg, Rico


----------



## dersteinmetz (25. März 2008)

@guru: das Weiße gefällt mir!!!


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2008)

mir auch


----------



## T.I.M. (26. März 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> @guru: das Weiße gefällt mir!!!


----------



## Dr-shine (26. März 2008)

Nu muss ich hier denn auch mal mein Helius cc 07/08 zeigen !

als es noch unbenutzt war vor der ersten fahrt:





paar MOnate später:





die Schneemännleins hab ich nicht gebastelt...


----------



## sluette (26. März 2008)

herrlich, bronze elox...


----------



## nationrider (26. März 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> War von Nicolai aber auch nie vom Einsatzbereich her als reiner Tourer eingestuft. Für dieses Segment ist dann ja auch das demnächst erscheinende Helius AM vorgesehen. Für Ersatz für die All Mountain-Langhub-Tourenfraktion ist also gesorgt.



als das würd ich mein 03er helius fr mit 145mm(3,7kg) aus heutiger sicht
auch ansehen, also back to the roots


----------



## dadsi (27. März 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> @dadsi:
> 
> Kannst du noch die Rahmengrößen der einzelnen Bikes bekannt geben?
> 
> lg, Rico



rot (07), grün (lime oder so ähnlich 08) beide L
weiss (08) XL 
gelb (08) XXL


----------



## nationrider (31. März 2008)

so mein helius fr 03 mit aktuellem update:
heim-3-guide KeFü, Hope II Pro VR Nabe


----------



## jemand (31. März 2008)

Scapin schrieb:


> @timbowjoketown:
> liegt halt überwiegend am Aufbau. Mein Helius FR aus 2006 ist mit 14,5kg in der Größe L durchaus touren tauglich. Klar gibt es Bikes mit 150mm (plus x) Federweg und einem geringeren Gesamtgewicht. Aber ich würde mein Bike gegen keines tauschen wollen.
> Übrigens wirklich super bike balticnor!
> Scapin



So jezt mal andersrum:
hast du zufällig ne Ausstattungsliste von deinem bike zur HAnd.
Hätte nen 06er Rahmen in S welcher interessant wäre wenn ich ihn sinnvoll auf max 15,5 kG bekomme was ich aber fast für unrealistisch halte,
Aber wenns bei dir funktioniert? 
interessiert mich mal so als Entwicklungshilfe

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (1. April 2008)

jemand schrieb:


> So jezt mal andersrum:
> hast du zufällig ne Ausstattungsliste von deinem bike zur HAnd.
> Hätte nen 06er Rahmen in S welcher interessant wäre wenn ich ihn sinnvoll auf max 15,5 kG bekomme was ich aber fast für unrealistisch halte,
> Aber wenns bei dir funktioniert?
> ...



Nen 06er FR auf 15,5kg zu bekommen sollte doch nicht so arg schwierig sein. Man muss ja nicht nur Bleiklumpen hinbauen. Meins dürfte so 16 haben und da könnte ich mir nen Kilo sparen wenn ich Big Bettys oder so draufmach. Aber ich hab auch nur ne Pike und DT5.1 drin. Dafür aber nen Romic-Dämpfer... Und ansonsten halt nix besonderes.

Kommt halt drauf an was du wiegst und was du damit machen willst...


----------



## Defender (1. April 2008)

Moin,

mein 2004er Helius FR wiegt 13,7 KG fahrfertig mit Pedalen und Klingel. Das bei voll Tourentauglicher Ausstattung. Nationrider kennts.
Ein Foto habe ich leider nicht zur Hnad. Kommt aber nochmal.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nationrider (1. April 2008)

Defender schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein 2004er Helius FR wiegt 13,7 KG fahrfertig mit Pedalen und Klingel. Das bei voll Tourentauglicher Ausstattung. Nationrider kennts.
> Ein Foto habe ich leider nicht zur Hnad. Kommt aber nochmal.
> Gruß Uwe



gewicht stimmt   allerdings fährt er mit rennradreifen 

btw: meins wiegt ca 15,5kg mit fatal bert bereifung....


----------



## Defender (1. April 2008)

Non Monsieur,

Roi de la Montagne, Conti, 2,2!


----------



## Scapin (1. April 2008)

jemand schrieb:


> So jezt mal andersrum:
> hast du zufällig ne Ausstattungsliste von deinem bike zur HAnd.
> Hätte nen 06er Rahmen in S welcher interessant wäre wenn ich ihn sinnvoll auf max 15,5 kG bekomme was ich aber fast für unrealistisch halte,
> Aber wenns bei dir funktioniert?
> ...



Versuchs mal:
Rahmen:     FR SL in Größe L, gepulvert
Dämpfer:     FoxVAN R Stahlfeder (200/57)
Laufräder:   Nope 90 und Sun SOS
Reifen:       Michelin All Mountain 2.2
Gabel:        MZ Z1 RC2
Sattel:        Selle Italia SLR
Lenker:       Syncros 
Vorbau:      Syncros
Stütze:       Race Face XC 
Steuersatz: Chris King
Kurbel:        XTR
Innenlager:  XT
Schaltwerk   Sram XO
Schalthebel: Sram XO
Bremsen:      Avid Juice Seven(203/160)
Pedale         Shimano DX

Gesamtgewicht mit Digitalwaage 14,5kg. Habe die einzelnen Komponenten nicht gewogen.
Mit einem leichteren Dämpfer (Luft - z.B. Fox RP23) und Gabel (z.b. Pace RC41) wären sicherlich nochmal gut ein Kilo weniger möglich.

wie gesagt, absolut Touren tauglich - aber auch für Enduro bestens geeignet
Scapin


----------



## nationrider (1. April 2008)

@scapin: was heisst helius fr sl? super light?
also vielleicht cc-rohrsatz mit fr geo?

weil mit normalem rohrsatz würde ich das
gewicht bei der gabel und dem dämpfer sachte
in frage stellen wollen


----------



## Boozzz (1. April 2008)

Zuerst eine Entschuldigung, mein Deutsch ist, uhm, nicht so hochwertig. So I'll continue in English, otherwise I'll make way too many mistakes and will take half an our writing this post . I can read German perfectly though, so am more of a lurker than a poster. 

Some very nice rides on here! Here's my new Helius FR, and I'm damn happy with it! It's also damn heavy . Will shave some weight off with a Ti spring in the near future. About 35 lbs now = 15,9 kg.


----------



## Scapin (1. April 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> @scapin: was heisst helius fr sl? super light?
> also vielleicht cc-rohrsatz mit fr geo?
> 
> weil mit normalem rohrsatz würde ich das
> ...



Ist ein FR Rohrsatz von 2006 mit einem CC Hinterbau. Kann nur sagen dass ich das Bike mit einer Angler Waage zu Hause gewogen habe und beim Händler an eine Digitalwaage hängen hatte. Waren 14,5kg. Ist mir aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Wenn ich ein Leichtbau Fully hätte haben wollen wäre ich nicht bei Nicolai mit dem FR gelandet. Durch den Hinterbau spart man etwa 600g (lt Nicolai). Hab den auch nur genommen weil er für mein Einsatzgebiet absolut ausreicht und kosten neutral war.
Scapin


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2008)

@Bozzz: It's a fu***ng nice bike ! Love it ! I would have chosen the same components ! Nice ! Have fun with it !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (1. April 2008)

@bozzz: the nicest FR i have ever seen.


----------



## jemand (1. April 2008)

Boozzz schrieb:


> Zuerst eine Entschuldigung, mein Deutsch ist, uhm, nicht so hochwertig. So I'll continue in English, otherwise I'll make way too many mistakes and will take half an our writing this post . I can read German perfectly though, so am more of a lurker than a poster.
> 
> Some very nice rides on here! Here's my new Helius FR, and I'm damn happy with it! It's also damn heavy . Will shave some weight off with a Ti spring in the near future. About 35 lbs now = 15,9 kg.



so stell ich mir meines vor nur ne Rohloff müsste noch dran = 16,5Kg
evtl. Luftdämpfer = 16?Kg

Naja, jetzt kommt ja das Helius AM, bin schon sehr gespannt. 
Ich denke, das dürfte es werden.
Gruß


----------



## Migra (2. April 2008)

Hallo Boozz!

Sehr schönes Rad!
Welche Rahmengröße hat dein Bike?

Viel Spaß beim Fahren!

herzliche Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Boozzz (2. April 2008)

Danke allen! Das AM wuerde vielleicht besser gewesen sein, aber ich denke (hoffe) das ich mich an das Gewicht kann gewoehnen. Sorry, continueing in English: At least I don't have to worry about breaking it  And after one ride, I can say that it is absolutely amazing doing jumps, just so stable in the air. 

Michael, the bike's a standard size L.

Cheers,
Daan


----------



## nationrider (2. April 2008)

@boozzz: a very smart fr  

the only thing you have to change imo are the grips.
i only know the name in german: moosgummigriffe and it´s 
the biggest shit you can get...:kotz: 

a good/light alternative are syntace-lock on grips!


----------



## Boozzz (2. April 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> @boozzz: a very smart fr
> 
> the only thing you have to change imo are the grips.
> i only know the name in german: moosgummigriffe and it´s
> ...



Thanks! The grips are ESI Silicone, and I just love them  

On my previous bike I had ODI Rogue lock-ons; they were alright (big, as I've got big hands), but pretty heavy and a bit hard. Then I tried these, and they're the best grips I've ever tried: light, very comfortable (reduce numbness in my hands), but not too soft, and very grippy too.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (2. April 2008)

I use Ritchey WCS-True-Grips on my XC hardtail (unfortunately no Nicolai ) and I can't see any reason why one shouldn't use them on another kind of bike as well. They are lightweight and stick bombproof on (to?) the handlebar.
But that's probably very much a matter of personal preference - as the choice of any other contact point (pedals, crank (length), saddle, handlebar (offset)) is as well.


----------



## dersteinmetz (3. April 2008)

kleine veränderung, vorne!!!


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2008)

Sehr, sehr geil !


----------



## Boozzz (3. April 2008)

Spitzenmäßig!


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2008)

goil


----------



## chridsche (3. April 2008)

...wo vorne?


----------



## dersteinmetz (3. April 2008)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...wo vorne?




Gawwel!!!!


----------



## chridsche (3. April 2008)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...wo vorne?


----------



## nationrider (3. April 2008)

@steinmetz: sehr schön! wieviel FW hat der hinterbau und wie 
harmoniert er mit der gabel?

wenn du schon shaman KeFü und titanfeder einsetzt: was wiegt das rad?

*obligatorischer moserpunkt*: käfig vom schaltwerk zu lang


----------



## dersteinmetz (3. April 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> @steinmetz: sehr schön! wieviel FW hat der hinterbau und wie
> harmoniert er mit der gabel?
> 
> wenn du schon shaman KeFü und titanfeder einsetzt: was wiegt das rad?
> ...




hinterbau hat 20cm FW!!! hab die gabel erst gestern montiert... Denke aber, es harmoniert;-)
der hobel wiegt jetzt etwa 17,5kg.... schaltwerk wird noch getauscht. und ein , zwei kleingkeiten noch gepimpt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (4. April 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> hinterbau hat 20cm FW!!! hab die gabel erst gestern montiert... Denke aber, es harmoniert;-)
> der hobel wiegt jetzt etwa 17,5kg.... schaltwerk wird noch getauscht. und ein , zwei kleingkeiten noch gepimpt...



Respekt, sehr lecker und auch noch leicht. Wie eine Milchschnitte / Joghurette...

Ich tune und mache, und komme mit meinem 07er Helius FR nicht unter die 17,8 Kilo, trotz Luftfederung vorne und hinten. Naja, die Rohloff isses mir wert.

Greetz


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2008)

@dersteinmetz: 17,5 kg ? Das finde ich aber sehr gut für den Aufbau. Ist das eine ATA-Gabel ? Gibts irgendwo eine Partlist ?


----------



## WODAN (4. April 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Respekt, sehr lecker und auch noch leicht. Wie eine Milchschnitte / Joghurette...
> 
> Ich tune und mache, und komme mit meinem 07er Helius FR nicht unter die 17,8 Kilo, trotz Luftfederung vorne und hinten. Naja, die Rohloff isses mir wert.
> 
> Greetz



Moin,
da machste irgendetwas falsch  Meines wiegt 17,1 kg!


----------



## dersteinmetz (4. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @dersteinmetz: 17,5 kg ? Das finde ich aber sehr gut für den Aufbau. Ist das eine ATA-Gabel ? Gibts irgendwo eine Partlist ?



Rahmen: Helius St Größe M
Gabel: Bomber 888 World Cup 2007er Modell (Werksgabel)
Steuersatz: Chris King (lang)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 mit Nuke Proof Titanfeder
Bremsen: Magura Louise Bat 2008 mit 203er Scheiben
Innenlager: Race Face
Kurbel: XT mit 36er KB 
Pedale: NC 17 Magnesium
Kettenführung: E 13 
Bashguard: Shaman 
Kette: KMC X9 SL gold (erst seit heute)
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH
Vorbau: Syntace 45mm
Griffe: Intense
Sattel: Selle Italia T1
Sattelstütze: NC 17- kommt aber noch ne thomson rein 
Schaltwerk: XT langer Käfig- kommt aber noch n X9 mit kurzem Käfig rein 
Trigger: LX -wird dann auch gegen sram X9 getauscht 
Nabe vorne: Dt Swiss 440
Nabe hinten: Hope Pro 2 
Felgen: Mavic EX 721
Speichen: DT Swiss
Reifen: Muddy Mary Freeride- deshalb so leicht 
Schläuche: normale Schwalbe

Neue Kette:








wo kann ich deiner Meinung noch gewicht sparen???


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2008)

Ich finde 17,5kg für den Aufbau ziemlich gut !!! Ich finde es bei dem Rahmen mit Doppelbrücke, stabilen Laufrädern etc. ziemlich gut. X9 und Thomson bringt dann noch bissel was.
Mit "richtigen" Reifen wirst Du dan bei ~18kg landen. Ist doch super für so ein solides Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## dersteinmetz (4. April 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> da machste irgendetwas falsch  Meines wiegt 17,1 kg!




Ihr habt das FR und das is ja nochmal n Stück leichter als mein ST!!!

OK , Rohloff!!!! Habs eben erst gelesen....


----------



## dersteinmetz (4. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde 17,5kg für den Aufbau ziemlich gut !!! Ich finde es bei dem Rahmen mit Doppelbrücke, stabilen Laufrädern etc. ziemlich gut. X9 und Thomson bringt dann noch bissel was.
> Mit "richtigen" Reifen wirst Du dan bei ~18kg landen. Ist doch super für so ein solides Arbeitsgerät.




Ja, denke ich auch....der Rahmen is halt sackig schwer.... aber ich liebe meine dicke Nicolai!!!


----------



## freeriderbtal (4. April 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> wo kann ich deiner Meinung noch gewicht sparen???



evt an den ventilkappe, bringt bestimmt noch ein paar grämmchen 

im ernst, sehr schickes teil


----------



## Korbinator (5. April 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> da machste irgendetwas falsch  Meines wiegt 17,1 kg!



Da hilft nur Eines: wir müssen mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour hinbekommen, damit wir die Partlist abgleichen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (5. April 2008)

@ boozz: a really nice Bike. Extra Love!!!  

@ dersteinmetz: auch ein schönes Teil und für die Parts nicht zu schwer.


----------



## Falcon153 (5. April 2008)

Nach einem Rahmenbruch musste was neuen her
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Helius ST zulegen,
aber der Rahmenbruch hat mir dann die Entscheidung abgenommen.
Da ich auch Touren fahre ist es erst mal ein Helius FR geworden,
aber das Thema ST ist auch noch nicht vom Tisch.


----------



## joseppe (5. April 2008)

wann kommt die neue digicam?


----------



## Falcon153 (5. April 2008)

ja sorry ich weiß... 
ich werde so schnell wie möglich bessere Bilder liefern,
aber ein neues Bike war mir erst mal wichtiger.
und mit der digicam hat man nicht so viel spaß wie mit einem helius fr,
oder?


----------



## T.I.M. (5. April 2008)

Ich hab in meiner Verletzungspause auch mal wieder ein bißchen gebastelt:


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2008)

Sehr, sehr schön ! Da gefällt mir sogar die Boxxer richtig gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falcon153 (5. April 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner Verletzungspause auch mal wieder ein bißchen gebastelt:
> [/IMG]



Verletzungspause habe ich jetzt auch grade erst hinter mir

Beide Hände und den rechten Ellenbogen gebrochen und kompletter Bänderriss in der linken Hand.
Linke Hand ist jetzt etwas Steif für immer


----------



## T.I.M. (5. April 2008)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Verletzungspause habe ich jetzt auch grade erst hinter mir
> 
> Beide Hände und den rechten Ellenbogen gebrochen und kompletter Bänderriss in der linken Hand.
> Linke Hand ist jetzt etwas Steif für immer



Oh shit! Das ist krass, da bin ich ja noch halbwegs gut weggekommen...


----------



## Falcon153 (5. April 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Oh shit! Das ist krass, da bin ich ja noch halbwegs gut weggekommen...



Sich die Knochen brechen ist nie gut
Der Sturz war am 18.8.07 in Willingen und ich arbeite jetzt erst 5 Wochen wieder,
also immer schon rechts fahren.


----------



## dersteinmetz (5. April 2008)

beide hände gebrochen??? ich will mir gar net vorstellen, wie du dir den ...............................ischt hast....


@ TIM: wahnsinn!!! und sooooo leicht der howwl


----------



## Falcon153 (5. April 2008)

Ich hoffe jetzt kann man mehr und besser sehen...


----------



## Falcon153 (5. April 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> beide hände gebrochen??? ich will mir gar net vorstellen, wie du dir den ...............................ischt hast....




Komisch, dass alle immer gleich nur an das eine denken 

Aber es geht


----------



## T.I.M. (5. April 2008)

Auch geil. Schön bunt


----------



## Falcon153 (5. April 2008)

Danke, deins aber auch 

Ich habe halt gerne Farbe


----------



## sluette (5. April 2008)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt kann man mehr und besser sehen...



schönes bike, die camo-version sieht man nicht so oft. 
was mir persönlich nicht so sehr gefällt ist die syntace vro kombi, mag ich nicht, vor allem in verbindung mit den ganzen spacern.


----------



## abbath (5. April 2008)

Der Lenker ist recht individuell gedreht, aber sonst find ich's gut. Die Lackierung rockt - v.a. die orangen Sticker waren 'ne feine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. April 2008)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt kann man mehr und besser sehen...
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





geilo camo optic fast so cool wie mein bmxtb...    wenn das ein reset steuersatz ist: mach bitte mal eine detailaufnahme vom übergang gabelschaft-steuersatz. ich hab auch einen verbaut und ich denke da fehlt irgendwie was.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. April 2008)

joseppe schrieb:


> wann kommt die neue digicam?



schöne bilder vom FR im design "reichskriegsflagge". auch das kickboard im hintergrund neben der blauen tonne ist hübsch. auch deins?
das mit der neuen kamera ging echt schnell


----------



## swabian (6. April 2008)

Hi,

hatten heute Familientreffen, dazu ein kleines Ratespiel:
Wieviele Helius befinden sich auf dem Bild ?


----------



## swabian (6. April 2008)

@Kroiterfee

Echt cool die Farbe, ist auf jeden Fall ein Unikat!

P.S. würde nur die Umlenkwippe tauschen gegen die Lufthebel!


----------



## Testmaen (7. April 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> Wieviele Helius befinden sich auf dem Bild ?



5 !


----------



## swabian (7. April 2008)

Wow 100 Punkte, mal schauen ob ich noch eine alte Waschmaschine als Hauptgewinn habe


----------



## Rastapopoulos (7. April 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hatten heute Familientreffen, dazu ein kleines Ratespiel:
> Wieviele Helius befinden sich auf dem Bild ?



Familientreffen? Das sieht mir eher wie eine Orgie aus - ihr bösen Jungs... Was kommt eigentlich heraus, wenn fünf Nicolais miteinander kopulieren? Ein Tandem? Oder ein kleines Puky?


----------



## schneibsteinhau (7. April 2008)

hier mein Helius CC und der brandneue Rahmen des Helius RC.


----------



## swabian (7. April 2008)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Familientreffen? Das sieht mir eher wie eine Orgie aus - ihr bösen Jungs... Was kommt eigentlich heraus, wenn fünf Nicolais miteinander kopulieren? Ein Tandem? Oder ein kleines Puky?



In neun Monaten wissen wir mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2008)

Ein Puky kommt bei einer Nicolai-Orgie sicher nicht raus...war ja kein Taiwanese dabei !


----------



## Falcon153 (7. April 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> geilo camo optic fast so cool wie mein bmxtb...    wenn das ein reset steuersatz ist: mach bitte mal eine detailaufnahme vom übergang gabelschaft-steuersatz. ich hab auch einen verbaut und ich denke da fehlt irgendwie was.







Sorry, 
ich habe es leider nicht früher geschafft ein Bild vom Steuersatz zu hier reinzusetzen


----------



## Falcon153 (7. April 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> schönes bike, die camo-version sieht man nicht so oft.
> was mir persönlich nicht so sehr gefällt ist die syntace vro kombi, mag ich nicht, vor allem in verbindung mit den ganzen spacern.



Ich fahre auch ab und zu Touren mir dem Bike und da sind die Syntaceteile schon nicht schlecht, aber ganz so toll gefallen sie mir auch nicht.
Wenn ich 100% weiß was für ein Vorbau und Lenker ich will fliegen die Spacer auch noch runder,
vorher macht es kein Sinn.
Ist der Gabelschaft einmal abgeschnitten, dann ist der ab und der neue Vorbau passt dann vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. April 2008)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ab und zu Touren mir dem Bike und da sind die Syntaceteile schon nicht schlecht, aber ganz so toll gefallen sie mir auch nicht.
> Wenn ich 100% weiß was für ein Vorbau und Lenker ich will



wenn schon syntace, dann superforce mit vector dh.

da fehlt was an dem steuersatz!


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2008)

Abgesehen von der möglicherweise guten Funktion, finde ich den verstellbaren Syntace optisch eine Katastrophe. Wenn Du Deine Position gefunden hast, kannst Du ihn ja gegen einen schönen tauschen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. April 2008)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ...
> 
> da fehlt was an dem steuersatz!



Falls du den oberen Abdeckring meinst: Das stimmt schon so, den Abdeckring gibt's extra (heißt "Undercover").

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falcon153 (7. April 2008)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> da fehlt was an dem steuersatz!



der bertl hat noch ein undercover
und er kommt noch drauf...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. April 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Falls du den oberen Abdeckring meinst: Das stimmt schon so, den Abdeckring gibt's extra (heißt "Undercover").
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



den mein ich. unglaublich, den gibt es als zubehör gegen extrazahlung?? nein, oder!?
jedenfalls schnell was drauf machen, sonst kommt dreck rein.


----------



## accutrax (8. April 2008)

der reset funktioniert bestens ohne!! den "undercover", allerdings sieht er "mit" besser aus..
reset schreibt hierzu" eigentlich wollten wir dieses teil nie bauen, da unsere steuersätze keine abdeckkappe benötigen...die offene bauweise hat den vorteil das kein wasser und schmutz über ! der dichtung hängen bleibt und unheil anrichtet.."
nach einem (zu) langen und matschigen winter kann ich nur dem nur zustimmen..

gruss accu


----------



## Gemmi (9. April 2008)

Hier mein neues Bike. Das Teil mact einin Riesenspass


----------



## Testmaen (9. April 2008)

Sehr geiles Helius CC! Es schreit aber geradezu nach grösseren Bildern, damit man das gute Stück in allen Einzelheiten auch gut erkennen kann!


----------



## cännondäler__ (9. April 2008)

@Gemmi,
sehr, sehr schick! Auch die verbauten Teile gefallen mir gut, einzig die Kettenführung hätte ich schon verbannt (wundert mich sowieso, daß diese funktioniert...). Schau mal in meinen "alten" Fotos wie es einfacher geht.
Viel Spaß mit dem Helius
wünscht 
cännondäler


----------



## Gemmi (10. April 2008)

Danke für die Blumen  

@Testmaen
ich habe grössere Fotos ins Album hochladen, leider nur in Handy-qualität.

@cännondäler
Ich kann auf Deinen Fotos keine Kettenführung erkennen, was meinst du


----------



## WODAN (10. April 2008)

Gemmi schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> @Testmaen
> ich habe grössere Fotos ins Album hochladen, leider nur in Handy-qualität.
> ...



Er meint wahrscheinlich mit Kettenführung den Rohloff Kettenspanner, er hat an seinem Hardtail das "exzentriker" Innenlager verbaut. Das funktioniert allerdings nur an HTs. 

MfG


----------



## cännondäler__ (10. April 2008)

@wodan:
Darum habe ich ja geschrieben: Schau bei den ALTEN Fotos! Guckst Du:






[/url][/IMG]
@gemmi:
Die Kettenführung besteht aus den beiden Aluplättchen-Paaren jeweils 90° versetzt zur Kurbel. Genau genommen ist das ein auf das wesentliche geschrumpfter Kettenring wie er an manchen Downhillkurbeln auftaucht. Damit bin ich das Problem los, daß mir die Kette von UNTEN (oder auch von OBEN, was aber nie vorkam) vom KB springt wenn der Kettenspanner in ruppigen Passagen die Kette nicht ausreichend spannt.

cännondäler


----------



## abbath (10. April 2008)

Da sehen normale Kettenringe aber besser aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (10. April 2008)

@ Gemmi:
Danke für die grösseren Bilder! Sau-gute Qualität für 'ne Handy-Kamera!

Hat der Rahmen eigentlich ne Standardgröße oder ist das ein Custom-Rahmen (u.a. wegen der fehlenden Gussets zwischen Ober-/Sitzrohr) ? Fährst du die Felgen auch Tubeless oder mit Schlauch ? Hast du das Bike schonmal gewogen ?

Grüße


----------



## Gemmi (11. April 2008)

@Testmaen

Das ist ein Standard-CC in Grösse S (bei "S" sind die Gussets nicht nötig wegen dem kurzen Sitzrohr).
Ich fahre Tubeless (UST) ohne Milch. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme.
Mein Händler hat das Bike mal gewogen. Ich glaube es waren 13,7 KG.
Ich bekomme demnächst eine Hängewaage, dann werde ich nochmal nachwiegen - vieleicht ist es ja leichter geworden  

Grüsse


----------



## cännondäler__ (12. April 2008)

@abbath:
Hast Recht, wichtig waren für mich aber Funktion und Gewicht sowie die Weiterentwicklung der Idee.
Leider habe ich auch (noch) niemanden an der Hand, der mir solche Sachen eloxiert.

cännondäler


----------



## schlammdiva (13. April 2008)

@ gemmi
Normale Felgen und UST Reifen.
Welche Felge fährst du? Sonst irgendwelche Tricks?
Würde das gerne auch machen.

Gruß
Nicole


----------



## Testmaen (13. April 2008)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> @ gemmi
> Normale Felgen und UST Reifen.
> Welche Felge fährst du? Sonst irgendwelche Tricks?
> Würde das gerne auch machen.
> ...



Das sind Mavic XM819 UST Tubeless Felgen, die speziell für UST Reifen gemacht sind, sich aber auch (im Notfall) mit normalem Schlauch fahren lassen.

Grüße


----------



## schlammdiva (13. April 2008)

@ testmaen

Ja dann ist es klar, dass es funktioniert.

Dachte es giebt inzwischen eine kostengünstige praktikable Lösung, um schlauchlos auf normalen Felgen zu fahren.


----------



## Boondog (14. April 2008)

@Schlammdiva:
Doch gibt es!!! das Tubless Kit von NoTubes http://www.notubes.com/tubeless_system.php?cPath=21_58
ich fahr das System seit diesem Jahr un meinem neuen 08er Helius FR und kann es nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## baiano (19. April 2008)

Tag zusammen, 

hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Helius FR. Habe es die Tage von Rohloff auf XT 2008 umgerüstet. Gewichtsunterschied beim Umbau waren 800gr. weniger auf jetzt 15.98 kg. Finde nach der heutigen Tour das man schon einen Unterschied im Federungsverhalten des Hinterbaus zwischen Naben- und Kettenschaltung spürt. Persönlich finde ich es jetzt besser, das soll aber nicht heissen das es mir mit der Rohloff gar nicht gefallen hat. Die Vorzüge einer R. -Nabe sind ja hinreichend bekannt.  

Gruss

Felix


----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2008)

schicke z1! wie fährt die sich? 150 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (20. April 2008)

Boondog schrieb:


> @Schlammdiva:
> Doch gibt es!!! das Tubless Kit von NoTubes http://www.notubes.com/tubeless_system.php?cPath=21_58
> ich fahr das System seit diesem Jahr un meinem neuen 08er Helius FR und kann es nur weiterempfehlen.



@boondog: fährst du die mit Milch, oder gehts auch ohne? Das Tubeless-Kit aber dann mit UST-Mänteln, oder?


----------



## Boondog (20. April 2008)

@Schlammdiva:
Ja habe die Milch drin, fahre aber ganz normale Conti´s Mountain King protection 2.4 er. und das hält prima hab es ausgiebig in Finale getestet!!!!


----------



## Large (24. April 2008)

Hi, hatte mein FR schonmal an anderer Stelle gepostet, aber eigentlich gehört es ja hierher. Letzten Sommer:



Letzte Woche:


----------



## Ialocin (26. April 2008)

Meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Helius FR.




Fazit: Fährt sich super, nur die 55 ATA arbeitet etwas störrisch beim Einfedern. Muss sich vielleicht noch einspielen, ansonsten ist es ein geniales Bike!
Wen es interessiert:
- Helius FR (S), Signalblau (RAL 5005)
- Marzocchi 55 ata
- Fox DHX 5.0
- XT 2008 komplett
- Avid Juicy 7
- usw.

Gewicht: 15,3 kg (ohne Fahrer)


----------



## Nippes80 (26. April 2008)

Hallo Helius Gemeinde...bin jetzt einer von euch *freu*


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2008)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Hallo Helius Gemeinde...bin jetzt einer von euch



Das wurde auch Zeit  

schick schick die Möhre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Ollinero (26. April 2008)

Wo bekommt man denn diesen schönen original Nicolai Wood Bike Stand her?


----------



## nationrider (26. April 2008)

@nippes80: schickes ST  
sind deine pedalen die nc17 s oder atomlabs ?


----------



## Nippes80 (26. April 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> @nippes80: schickes ST
> sind deine pedalen die nc17 s oder atomlabs ?



Sind die neuen NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro

http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-sud-iii/


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2008)

Sehr schönes Helius ! Traumhaft schlicht ! Nur der Sattel ist nicht soo mein Fall.


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nur der Sattel ist nicht soo mein Fall.



Der Sattel ist doch eh nur fürn ARSCH


----------



## Oettinger (27. April 2008)

@nippes80
sehr sehr schönes ST   

hat es einen bestimmten Grund, dass du die Züge nicht vorne durchs Gusset gezogen hast?

Heut kannst du's ja mal richtig dreckig machen


----------



## Nippes80 (27. April 2008)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @nippes80
> sehr sehr schönes ST
> 
> hat es einen bestimmten Grund, dass du die Züge nicht vorne durchs Gusset gezogen hast?
> ...



Erstmal DANKE an Alle, schön das es euch gefällt!

Und zum Thema Züge...hast Recht wäre die schönere Lösung, wenn ich mal die Leitungen kürze oder ähnliches werde ich dran denken.


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2008)

Hi Nippes,
den Kabelbinder an der Druckstrebe würde ich auch entfernen, er beschädigt die Bremsleitung! War bei meinem Rad jedenfalls so!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## swabian (28. April 2008)

Echt schick das Teil, super schön aufgebaut, herzlichen lückwunsch 

Ja Ja ich weiß, aber der Spacerturm siht einfach zum dicken Steuerrohr
echt b... aus (Dreht euch mal schöne Ringe)!

P.S. hoffe Deine XT Kurbel hält bei härterer Gangart, ich hatte immer Pech mit den Pedalgewinden.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2008)

... das Problem mit dem Kurbelgewinde kann man wohl mit Unterlegscheiben zwischen Kurbelarm und Pedal beheben, ich muss mich auch mal auf die Suche machen, wo ich die passenden Scheiben finde.
am Wochenende baue ich auch die XT Kurbel ans DS Ufo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (8. Mai 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Nippes,
> den Kabelbinder an der Druckstrebe würde ich auch entfernen, er beschädigt die Bremsleitung! War bei meinem Rad jedenfalls so!
> 
> Gruß Guru.



... wenn man den Kabelbinder durch eine Unterlegscheibe führt, um die Bremsleitung `rum und dann wieder durch die Unterlegscheibe kann man das ganze an der Druckstrebe festmachen, und die Leitung bleibt beweglich.
Finde ich ne gute Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## swabian (9. Mai 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... das Problem mit dem Kurbelgewinde kann man wohl mit Unterlegscheiben zwischen Kurbelarm und Pedal beheben, ich muss mich auch mal auf die Suche machen, wo ich die passenden Scheiben finde.
> am Wochenende baue ich auch die XT Kurbel ans DS Ufo.



Das Problem ist das weiche Alu und mein Gewinde hatte irrsinnig viel Toleranz 
Gegen das Material meiner Holzfeller vom ST kann das XT Material nicht konkurrieren!


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2008)

Helius CC mit German A Federelementen 13,53Kg







Es ist nicht mein Rad.


----------



## Ialocin (2. Juni 2008)

Blau ist einfach schön.... 





Gruß
Tom


----------



## swabian (2. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Helius CC mit German A Federelementen 13,53Kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön aufgebaut, mal was anderes als der Fox/Rockshox Einheitsbrei!
Aber bestimmt sauteuer!


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt sauteuer!



s´geht, denn die Gabel war B-Ware, also mit kleinen kratzern, ich muss
aber sagen ein bessers Helius CC Fahrwerk bin ich noch nicht gefahren,
supersensibel im Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Nippes80 (5. Juni 2008)

So jetzt ist es erstmal fertig:








Helius ST Mod. 2007 + 1,5" Steuerrohr Gr.M Papyrusweiss
Marzocchi 66 light ETA
Reset Racing WAN.5
Marzocchi Roco WC
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau
Shimano Xt Kurbel
NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro
Rock Shox Rear Maxle
X9 Schaltwerk/Shifter
Gravity Light Lenker
ODI Ruffian Lock On Griffe
LRS Mavic 729 + Dt Competition + Prolock + Veltec DH
MRP G2 Kefü
Formula K18 auf K24 gepimpt + 200ter Scheiben
Tune Würger
Sram PG-980 Kasette 11-32
Sram PC-971 Kette
Schwalbe MTB Felgenband
Schwalbe AV13 Schläuche
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5" Draht
Race Face X-Type DH Tretlager
Velo Sattel

Gewicht 18,6 Kg


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2008)

geil  aber es ist nie fertig  
das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, aber das ist auch gut so, sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig  

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2008)

Sehr, sehr schön ! Nur der Sattel ist noch nicht fertig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spacelord (5. Juni 2008)

Moin zusammen. Das rote CC ist meins. Und es ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Sobald es soweit ist, poste ich noch ein paar Pics. 

Ansonsten gebe ich Rainer recht. Sooo teuer ist German:A nicht. Und das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer!!! Preis, Gewicht und Leistung liegen m.E. in einem sehr guten Verhältnis.

Cheers! Markus


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2008)

Helius ST Rahmenhöhe M 
XT Komplett
MZ 66 RVC
Gustav M

Gewicht: 18,44kg












.

Es ist nicht mein Rad  und ist auch noch nicht zu 100% fertig.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Carnologe (6. Juni 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, das ist meins!!! Danke Rainer  Wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## pfalz (6. Juni 2008)

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, das ist meins!!! Danke Rainer  Wir sehen uns morgen



MUHAHAHA, kenn ich


----------



## spacelord (6. Juni 2008)

So, hier mal ein paar Pics vom Trail ...






Oder direkt hier.


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Spacelord,
dat finde isch geil  







erinnert misch an das  


Da lag isch auch am Boden  






weil das Bike soooooooooo geil isssss

Danke, Kalle Nicolai, für diesen Spaß  

Gruß Gürü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (7. Juni 2008)

Hi, schönes Rad.

Sind das 721 Felgen vo Mavic?


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2008)

ja!


----------



## richtig (7. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Helius ST Rahmenhöhe M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ui,ui,ui.... super schick!

grussascha


----------



## swabian (7. Juni 2008)

@ Helius ST in rot....Sehr stimmig aufgebaut, ja bis auf die XT Kurbel mit 3 Kettenblättern und ohne Führung!!!
Ich fuhr schon an meinem CC eine Kettenführung.


----------



## Carnologe (7. Juni 2008)

Da lass ich den Guru noch ne DREIST Kefü dranbauen, keine Sorge 

Hab grad die erste 20km Tour mit dem Teil hinter mir - passt alles


----------



## OldSchool (7. Juni 2008)

@Guru, ist das nicht etwas zu "dick" für ein Helius CC? Wegen dem Gewicht meine ich.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2008)

Hi OS,
das finde ich nicht, es ist ja kein Race Bike sondern ein Touren-Enduro  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## OldSchool (7. Juni 2008)

Hi Guru,

Dicke Felgen und dünne Reifen? Ich bin den MK 2.4 SS ca. 2 Monate gefahren und habe so viele Dornendurchstiche wie schon lange nicht mehr gehabt. Habe jetzt wieder bei gröberen Touren auf Big Betty gewechselt. Vom Grip her finde ich ihn echt gut und den Black Chilli C. eine Bereicherung. Ich denke aber eine DT 5.1 oder Mavic 719 hätten wahrscheinlich auch gerreicht.
Ein schönes Rad hast du.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Helius CC mit German A Federelementen 13,53Kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi OS,
da haste was falsch verstanden  

Das ist meins  









Gruß Gürü.


----------



## OldSchool (7. Juni 2008)

Danke Guru für die Aufklärung habe tatsächlich den Durchblick verloren.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2008)

Dir auch ne guude Nacht


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juni 2008)

Ich brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe:

Welches Schellenmaß hat ein 2006er Helius FR Rahmen für den Umwerfer?

MfG Björn


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)

35 Sram oder 34,9 Shimano


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 35 Sram oder 34,9 Shimano



Danke dir...


----------



## richtig (13. Juni 2008)

Helius ST 2008 - schnell Bilder machen, reinstellen und dann gehts los 
















grussascha


----------



## WODAN (13. Juni 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> Helius ST 2008 - schnell Bilder machen, reinstellen und dann gehts los
> 
> ******
> 
> grussascha



Wow! Sehr schönes Bike!  

Was bringt es denn auf die Waage?

MfG


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wow! Sehr schönes Bike!
> 
> Was bringt es denn auf die Waage?
> 
> MfG



Mein Tip: rund 18 kilo


----------



## nationrider (13. Juni 2008)

was sind das für kurbeln?


----------



## Carnologe (13. Juni 2008)

Nettes ST! Aber bitte fotografiere es das nächste mal nicht vor so 'nem Mülltonnendings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> ...... und dann gehts los
> 
> grussascha



und, war es auch so schön, wie bei meinem "Erstenmal"


----------



## kitor (15. Juni 2008)

so, das wärs erstmal...

888RC
Rohloff
Hussefelt
Louise FR
Mavic 521


Ok, der Schnellspanner, aus den 80igern glaub ich....


----------



## richtig (16. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> und, war es auch so schön, wie bei meinem "Erstenmal"



Hammer!!! Mein erstes Mal war viel schöner als ich es mir je erträumt habe. Habs nicht allzu hart rangenommen... aber wirklich Top!

Es wiegt mit den schweren Maxxis übrigens knapp 20 Kilo. Ich werde die 1200g Reifen gegen 2,35er tauschen (750g) und dann bei unter 19. Mit Rohloff werde ich da auch nicht drunter kommen denke ich.

grussascha


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> ####
> so, das wärs erstmal...
> 
> 888RC
> ...



Moin moin!

Doch nicht die 66 gekauft? Sieht aber schick aus!  

MfG


----------



## kitor (16. Juni 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Doch nicht die 66 gekauft? Sieht aber schick aus!
> 
> MfG




doch ist gekauft aber noch nicht da. Mal sehen, wie sie sich macht. Vielleicht macht sie in Hahnenklee ne gut Figur, wenn der Rahmen dann noch am Start ist....


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2008)

update: Sattel...kefü....Flache Gabelbrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (29. Juni 2008)

Helius RC 2008 
10.6 kg


----------



## corfrimor (1. Juli 2008)

Servus sekt88,

sehr geiles Bike! Hast Du 'ne Teileliste? Würde mich interessieren, da ich ebenfalls ein Helius RC bestellt habe; sollte in 2-3 Wochen da sein.

Thanks und beste Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## sekt88 (2. Juli 2008)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Servus sekt88,
> 
> sehr geiles Bike! Hast Du 'ne Teileliste? Würde mich interessieren, da ich ebenfalls ein Helius RC bestellt habe; sollte in 2-3 Wochen da sein.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

Das Rahmen ist ja richtig Steif für ´ne Fully und laüft hammer Stabile. Muß aber die Optimale einstellungenfür den Dampfer finden.
Wippt tritzdem kaum. 

Frame: Helius RC Black Anodized (2.6Kg)
Chris King Hubs, Iso disc (170 g Front, 345g Rear) red
ZTR Olympic Rims, (330g, 333g)
DT swiss Super comps, 2.0, 1.8 (145g)
Formula Oro Puro (160/160)
Magura Durin 100mm (1440g)
DT swiss Carbon Shock
SRAM X.0 Triggers
SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk Med. 
08` XTR Umwerfer
06`XTR Kurbel, TA Specialties Kettenblätter
Quartz Carbon Pedalen (220g ink. KLeats)
Thomson Eliet Sattlestutz
Syntace f99 Stem
Syntace Carbon Duraflite Lenker
Chris King head set red
Gore Ride one Cables
Tune Seatpost clamp
Tune Skewers
08´ XTR 11-32 Kassette (225g)
SRAM Hollowpin Chain

Jetziger Reifen: 
2.1 Maxxis Ignitor 469g Vorn
2.1 Maxxis Monorail 490g Hinten
2x Maxxis flyweight Schlauch 250g


----------



## corfrimor (2. Juli 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das Rahmen ist ja richtig Steif für ´ne Fully und laüft hammer Stabile. Muß aber die Optimale einstellungenfür den Dampfer finden.
> Wippt tritzdem kaum.
> ...



Danke für die Liste; wenn ich sie mit den Teilen vergleiche, die ich verbauen werde, dann sollte meins ca. auf 11kg kommen - hoffe ich jedenfalls! Bald werd' ich's genau wissen 

Viele Grüße

Corfrimor


----------



## StahlWerker (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, hier nun nach langem Warten mein Helius CC 2008 (12,8 kg incl. Pedale ):






VG
Markus


----------



## Fire112 (5. Juli 2008)

Helius ST 2006 mit Rock Shox VIVID 5.1 Dämpfer


----------



## joseppe (6. Juli 2008)

fein fein!

wie geht denn der vivid im helius st?
überlege auch gerade umzusteigen, da mir der dhx auf den ersten mm zu träge ist.


----------



## Fire112 (6. Juli 2008)

joseppe schrieb:


> fein fein!
> 
> wie geht denn der vivid im helius st?
> überlege auch gerade umzusteigen, da mir der dhx auf den ersten mm zu träge ist.


Bin bis jetzt er nur einmal gefahren, aber da kann ich nur sagen das er richtig gut geht. Hab das Gefühl gehabt als würde das Fahrwerk auf dem Trail kleben  Er hat halt ein haufen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Bis jetzt kann ioch ihn nur für sehr gut beurteilen


----------



## kitor (15. Juli 2008)

Helius CC, 12,4 (natürlich mit Pedalen)

Schockt echt.


----------



## Testmaen (15. Juli 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Schockt echt.



Hehe, warum das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2008)

Er meint, es geht so gut.


----------



## kitor (15. Juli 2008)

genau

kennste den Schnack nicht?


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juli 2008)

sehr schön die gewählte farbkombination und guter ausstattungsmix!


----------



## Testmaen (15. Juli 2008)

Ja, dachte mir natürlich sowas in die Richtung.

In HH kommen mit dem Schocker vermutlich ein paar mehr KM zusammen, als mit dem dem ST.


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2008)

schönes 06 er cc
aber bitte besserä Foddos


----------



## kitor (15. Juli 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Ja, dachte mir natürlich sowas in die Richtung.
> 
> In HH kommen mit dem Schocker vermutlich ein paar mehr KM zusammen, als mit dem dem ST.



Das ist vermutlich richtig. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass es das CC nur gibt, weil mit dem ST nicht so viele Km in HH zusammenkommen...bzw. können..

Bevor ich es hatte (das ST), war ich noch der festen Überzeugung, dass ich die paar Kilo mehr locker durch den Wald trete, aber leider hab ich die doch sagen wir "etwas" andere Geometrie sagen wir "etwas" unterschätzt....


----------



## kitor (15. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> schönes 06 er cc
> aber bitte besserä Foddos



Kennerblick. Woran sieht man das 06? Oder spricht da der Ebay Fuchs?


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Kennerblick.



ne, Foddo war halt mies


----------



## kitor (16. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ne, Foddo war halt mies



isso, aber die Blitzbilder sind noch viel schlechter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIR DIDA (17. Juli 2008)

meins


----------



## Testmaen (17. Juli 2008)

Sehr geiles Helius! Und (noch) so sauber.


----------



## SIR DIDA (17. Juli 2008)

da hatte ich es auch noch kaum bewegt. diese woche meine ersten richtigen einsätze und ich kann nur sagen g......

hammer wie man damit fetzen kann


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2008)

Ganz schön groß...


----------



## gbm31 (17. Juli 2008)

alte liebe rostet nicht...


----------



## nationrider (17. Juli 2008)

tres chique! 
nen älteres helius dh oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (17. Juli 2008)

thx.

jupp, ist ein '01er dh, aber erst seit '03 in betrieb, davor hings nur dekorativ rum...


----------



## Carnologe (22. Juli 2008)

Meins 

18,6kg


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Meins
> 
> 18,6kg



Die Kurbel gehört noch auf 3 Uhr, wie hier: 



Gruß Guru.


----------



## Carnologe (22. Juli 2008)

Kennen wir uns? 

Ich fand 7 Uhr besser


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das frage ich mich auch


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juli 2008)

Man mag es kaum glauben, es ist vollbracht, und ich habe endlich ne Schnellspannachse hinten drin  ... Allerdings musste auch die kpl. Nabe getauscht werden, da das Getriebe auf der Achseinheit aufgebaut wird. Es ist also nun mehr oder weniger kpl., allerdings überlege ich jetzt schon die Kurbel gegen Race Face Atlas FR zu tauschen... Nimmt das nie ein Ende


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2008)

Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel...
Sehr, sehr schönes Bike. Gratulation. Nur der Vorbau ist seeeeehr geschmackssache.


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Juli 2008)

hmmmm komisch, der Vorbau eckt immer an . Ne Schönheit ist das Ding allerdings echt nicht, aber schööön variabel


----------



## richtig (24. Juli 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Meins
> 
> 18,6kg



Wow.

Welche Farbe ist das? Nicht das Fire Dept. Red, oder? Muss bald mein FR neu Pulvern lassen... und die Farbe gefällt mir!

Grussascha


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> Wow.
> 
> Welche Farbe ist das? Nicht das Fire Dept. Red, oder?
> 
> Grussascha




Doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

2x ST Raw 

CC schwarz elox.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2008)

Net übel. Der Kalle kennt Intense also auch, hehe.


----------



## dersteinmetz (24. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 2x ST Raw
> 
> CC schwarz elox.



guru, wo bleiben sind fotos......bin ja so gespannt...


----------



## dersteinmetz (24. Juli 2008)

huch, da sind se ja


----------



## dantist (24. Juli 2008)

Gibt es Rahmen in raw bei Nicolai offiziell? Ich meinte mal, das sei nicht möglich? Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Gibt es Rahmen in raw bei Nicolai offiziell?



Denke schon


----------



## gbm31 (24. Juli 2008)

boah, ich hab meinen nächsten rahmen entdeckt: raw mit roten love-parts!



erinnert mich an mein seliges 94'er san andreas...


nur die passende gabel wird schwer - rs's electric red würde gut passen... oder ne totem in raw. marzocchis kann man ja seit diesem jahr nicht mehr kaufen bis auf weiteres...


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2008)

@gbm31: ich hab meinen raw-Hinterbau beim San Andreas in stundenlanger Arbeit mit Oldtimer Politur leicht glänzend poliert. Das war erst richtig fein.


----------



## T.I.M. (24. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Denke schon



Nein, gitbs nicht  

Jetzt hatte ich einmal ne gute Idee und jetzt fahren bald 
alle mit Raw Nicolais rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (24. Juli 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Nein, gitbs nicht
> 
> Jetzt hatte ich einmal ne gute Idee und jetzt fahren bald
> alle mit Raw Nicolais rum




hm, war das nicht meine idee??? in wibe???


----------



## T.I.M. (24. Juli 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> hm, war das nicht meine idee??? in wibe???



Neeeee  stimmt ja gar nicht


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte mir 2003 mein Helius DH schon in raw bestellen aber damals ging das noch nicht, also, wessen Idee war´s


----------



## chorge (24. Juli 2008)

Hübsche Sachen da oben...


----------



## T.I.M. (24. Juli 2008)

So fertig aufgebaut 






17,3 kg


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

chorge schrieb:


> Hübsche Sachen da oben...



und da unten 

@Tim,
geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (24. Juli 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> So fertig aufgebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eure gewichte erstaunen mich immer wieder - mein altes helius dh mit z150 liegt mit maxxis dh-bereifung bei 18.5kg...


btw: genaua das angesprochene prob: die gabelfarbe passt nicht wirklich...


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> eure gewichte erstaunen mich immer wieder - mein altes helius dh mit z150 liegt mit maxxis dh-bereifung bei 18.5kg...
> ..



Unsere Waage geht auf 10g genau, das sollte auch so sein, wenn man Drogen verkaufen will 



gbm31 schrieb:


> btw: genaua das angesprochene prob: die gabelfarbe passt nicht wirklich..



Das sieht jetzt viel besser aus "wie als" mit dem schwarzen Rahmen vom T.I.M 

Grüßchen, Gürü.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2008)

@T.I.M.: sehr schönes Bike !
@guru 39: für kleinere Mengen geht die Waage von Tchibo, die geht gramm-genau..


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juli 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> So fertig aufgebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...





" jawoll "
endlich ein heidelberger u. co. mit gescheitem kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juli 2008)

is bei euch HELIUS land ?


----------



## Falco Mille (25. Juli 2008)

Für Guru machen wir alles. Was der haben will, das bauen wir auch. Wollten sogar schon das Helius ST nach ihm umbenennen, aber dafür ist er zu bescheiden.

Zur Raw Optik:

Wir haben das früher aus verschiedenen Gründen abgelehnt: Hauptsächlich aber aus Gründen der Korrosion, dass der Rahmen relativ schnell unansehnlich wird, somit also keine gute Werbung für unsere Marke macht. Aber der Kopf ist ja nun mal rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann. Mit farbig eloxierten Anbauteilen sieht das schon recht lecker aus, und wenn man ab und zu mal mit Scotch Bright oder Schleifwolle drüber geht, kann man den Glanz schnell wieder erneuern.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2008)

@Falco: Ist der Rahmen also wirklich "raw", komplett ungeschützt durch Klarlack oder ähnliches ?
Kann man das auch nachträglich noch hinbekommen, mit einem bereits gepulverten Rahmen ?


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juli 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Aber der Kopf ist ja nun mal rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann.



darf ich das übernehmen? sehr guter slogan... lasst uns t-shirts machen....


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Für Guru machen wir alles. Was der haben will, das bauen wir auch. Wollten sogar schon das Helius ST nach ihm umbenennen, aber dafür ist er zu bescheiden.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




Soooo bescheiden bin ich doch gar nicht  Guru ST hört sich doch gut
an 

jetzt mach ich mal weiter, hier das nächste raw Heli....ähm...Guru ST 


















Gruß Guru.


PS: Kabelsalat ist so gewünscht


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2008)

Das weiter oben ist zehnmal schöner !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> is bei euch HELIUS land ?




Hi Artur,
ja, bei uns ist Helius Land  Das Helius ist für Heidelberg wirklich
ideal, da man mit ihm locker unseren Hausberg den Königstuhl(556Hm)
hochtreten kann, zur not auch 2x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Ich wünsche dir ein schönes WE 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## dantist (25. Juli 2008)

Passt das Extra Love Rot eigentlich zu anderen rot eloxierten Teilen z.B. von Chris King oder Hope?


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2008)

perfekt


----------



## T.I.M. (25. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das weiter oben ist zehnmal schöner !



Danke!


----------



## dersteinmetz (25. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das weiter oben ist zehnmal schöner !



find isch ah......sorry maus...

naja, dass jetzt alle mal beisammen sind:
isch glaub, jetzt hab ich meinen howwel in fast jedem fred gepostet:


----------



## T.I.M. (25. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber deine schwarz-weisse Kiste is grad gar nicht trendy 

Nee Quatsch ist auch geil! Viel besser jetzt mit der Boxxer!!!


----------



## dersteinmetz (25. Juli 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine schwarz-weisse Kiste is grad gar nicht trendy
> 
> Nee Quatsch ist auch geil! Viel besser jetzt mit der Boxxer!!!



nächstesjahr wird die kiste gelb


----------



## Ialocin (25. Juli 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich meinen howwel in fast jedem fred gepostet:


Dann darf ich meinen auch:


----------



## dersteinmetz (25. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut......
das mit abstand schönste fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (25. Juli 2008)

Na, es gibt auch viele andere schöne FRs, ich wollte nur kein rotes mit schwarzem Hinterbau. Mit der neuen Talas fährt sich das aber auch erste Sahne.


----------



## pfalz (26. Juli 2008)

@Ialocin

wie fährt sich denn der DHX Air im Hinterbau?

Ansonsten sehr geil, die Talas fahr ich auch im FR, is wirklich erste Sahne...


----------



## pfalz (28. Juli 2008)

so, hier auch nochmal


----------



## Ialocin (28. Juli 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> @Ialocin
> 
> wie fährt sich denn der DHX Air im Hinterbau?


Also bisher finde ich den DHX Air absolut super, obwohl ich keinen Vergleich zu einer Feder habe. Hält auch richtig dicht, so dass ich selten den Luftdruck kontrollieren muss


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2008)

Helius CC RH S 13,64kg









alla.


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2008)

Schick!

Nette Location! War da vorher der Laden? 

Das ist aber nicht das, was mehr als meins kostet, oder? Der Chrisse hat mir da was erzählt.

Und ja, ich weiss dass du mich nicht kennst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (1. August 2008)

13,64 kg für ein CC Bike? Nich a bisserl viel?


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Schick!
> 
> Nette Location! War da vorher der Laden?
> 
> ...



jep, der EDER wurde heute zerbomt  und ja, die Furre kostet etwas mehr als deins  aber das weiss ich ja eigendlich nicht, da ich dich nicht kenne 





Ialocin schrieb:


> 13,64 kg für ein CC Bike? Nich a bisserl viel?



Es ist eher ein Tourenbaik und darf somit etwas mehr auf den Rippen
haben 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Testmaen (1. August 2008)

Schönes CC! 

Ist das eine Fox Vanilla oder eine schwarze Talas/Float ?


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2008)

Talas.


----------



## clemi (3. August 2008)

Sach ma, Guru,

welches Material nimmst du da immer als Kettenstrebenschutz? Ist das einfach das, wonach es aussieht? Fahrradschlauch?

(nachdem mir die Kette meinen Neoprenschutz durchgefressen hat bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen...)

Danke für die hoffentliche Antwort, Clemi


----------



## Nessie (3. August 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Dann darf ich meinen auch:



...wasfür ein Blau ist das? Ist dass das Ultramarinblau RAL 5002 ?

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. August 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> so, hier auch nochmal





Hast Du Dir da die falsche Rahmengröße gekauft oder warum ist der Sattel so weit vorn? Das sieht sehr komisch aus, sonst schön.


Hier ist mein Helius. Das Bike ist schon beinahe 6 Jahre alt. Es ist ein recht seltenes Übergangsmodell vom Helius DH zum Helius ST.


----------



## san_andreas (5. August 2008)

Taugt ! Bis auf Bash und Führung.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2008)

das mit dem sattel mach ich auch so. beim bergauffahren druck auf dem pedal als wärs ein CC, beim bergabsurfen und bunnies schön viel platz hinterm sattel.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Taugt ! Bis auf Bash und Führung.



Ich hab mit der Boxguide null Probleme, die Technik funktioniert. Das Gewicht ist halt nicht das beste .... oder was würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, wie sie an das Helius paßt, aber E:thirteen LG1 ist mein Dauerfavorit


----------



## Ialocin (6. August 2008)

Nessie schrieb:


> ...wasfür ein Blau ist das? Ist dass das Ultramarinblau RAL 5002 ?
> 
> Viele Grüße Nessie


Signalblau, RAL 5005.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Nessie (6. August 2008)

.....danke Dir Tom für die Info!  Sieht klasse aus, schade daß es nicht das RAL 5002 ist, das hat Magura für die Wotan nämlich im Programm und den Rahmen  will ich dann im gleichen Farbton bestellen.

Grüße Nessie


----------



## pfalz (7. August 2008)

@Pyrosteiner

jap, sieht seltsam aus, stimmt schon, allerdings ist die Sattelstütze auch auf dem Bild weder in Bergab- noch in Bergauf-Position, sonder in 'hab-gerade-geputzt-und-alles-wieder-zusammengebaut' Position .

Zum Hochkurbeln ist sie noch weiter raus, dann siehts symmetrischer aus, und man kann ordentlich druck aufs Pedal bringen. Aber der Sattel is auch recht lang, aber mir passts so am Besten, und solange mir der Zippo nicht einschläft 

Beim Bergab isse fast voll versenkt...


----------



## schneibsteinhau (8. August 2008)

helius CC 08


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2008)

clemi schrieb:


> Sach ma, Guru,
> 
> welches Material nimmst du da immer als Kettenstrebenschutz? Ist das einfach das, wonach es aussieht? Fahrradschlauch?
> 
> ...



Hi Clemi,
an meinem Bike benutze ich nen alten Reifen, auch wenn es der ein oder andere nicht schön findet, das hält bei mir seit über 4 Jahren 

Ansonsten ne Schlauch aufschneiden und dann die Kettenstrebe umwickeln.... Kabelbinder vorne und hinten hin, gut ist´s!

Man kann auch Gewebe/Lenkerband verwenden.

alla!


----------



## sluette (9. August 2008)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> helius CC 08



holla,
was ist das für ne rahmengröße ? m oder l ? 
hoffe es ist ein l. ich würde ein m brauchen und hoffe dass das oberrohr dabei stärker abfällt. 
schönes bike, schöne teile. viel spass damit !


----------



## OldSchool (9. August 2008)

Das Bike ist hinten aufgebockt und kommt daher hinten etwas höher nehme ich an.


----------



## sluette (10. August 2008)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das Bike ist hinten aufgebockt und kommt daher hinten etwas höher nehme ich an.



ach so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2008)

Aktuelle Fotos von meinem ST


----------



## Oettinger (12. August 2008)

@Carnologe

schönes ST, sehr 'klarer' Aufbau! 

Gruß


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. August 2008)

Das Helius ST sieht toll aus... könnte auch von mir sein denn rot-schwarz find ich auch super.


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. August 2008)

So, ich kann es einfach nicht mehr abwarten, mein Helius FR 2008
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Nachdem ich nun seit über drei Monaten in der Fertigungsphase bin und letztlich seit einer Woche umsonst auf meinen Bremssatteladapter gewartet habe, war heute die erste Ausfahrt ohne Hinterradbremse dran. Ich bin schwer begeistert und muss euch ubedingt die ersten Fotos zeigen. Es kommen noch andere Griffe, anderer Sattel, Hinterradbremse und Vorderradbremse mit silbernem Adapter. Über den Winter wechsel ich die Stahlflexleitungen gegen weiße und die Hope-Bremsen bekommen noch ein paar rote Teile spendiert, dann steht mein Traumbike. Mein Ziel unter 15 kg zu bleiben habe ich übrigens mit 15.19 kg knapp verpasst, geht aber trotzdem mehr als in Ordnung!


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2008)

ich würde die stahlflexleitungen lassen. weisse leitungen sind too much.


----------



## dantist (14. August 2008)

@ timbowjoketown: wow, saugeiles Helius, gefällt mir echt gut. 

Was ist das für ein Steuersatz, ein Acros?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (14. August 2008)

Hm, ich bin ja allgemein der MEinung, dass es weiss-schwarz einfach nicht ist... aber dazu dann die roten Teile, die Gabel und den Sattel... ne, geht imho gar nicht, dass ist einfach viel zu viel...

Aber jedem das Nicolai, das er braucht ;-)


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. August 2008)

Danke für Eure Meinungen, der Steuersatz ist ein Hope. Die Gabel hätte ich auch gerne in einer anderen Farbe gehabt, aber die 2008er gibt es halt nur in dieser. Wenn mich der Wahnsinn reitet, lasse ich sie vielleicht beim Service neu pulvern...


----------



## Nippes80 (15. August 2008)

Im lovin it.....


----------



## Ialocin (15. August 2008)

^^
Einfach goil!  Nicolai halt.


----------



## WW-Horst (21. August 2008)

HAi Wodan,

ähh, iss der Dämpfer net verkehrt rum eingebaut??


----------



## dangerousD (21. August 2008)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> HAi Wodan,
> 
> ähh, iss der Dämpfer net verkehrt rum eingebaut??



Weniger bewegte Masse = besseres Ansprechverhalten. So die Theorie... daher eigentlich richtig rum eingebaut.


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2008)

Ich habe meinen Dämpfer nur gedreht damit ich es besser die Kellertreppe
hochtragen kann  aber der Hinterbau spricht schon sehr gut an 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## dangerousD (21. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Dämpfer nur gedreht damit ich es besser die Kellertreppe
> hochtragen kann  aber der Hinterbau spricht schon sehr gut an
> 
> Gruß Gürü.


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


>



warum lachst du, das ist so


----------



## dangerousD (22. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> warum lachst du, das ist so


 
Vielleicht sollten wir Kalle noch den Tipp geben, stylische Transportgriffe für's Oberrohr zu entwickeln  Dann müssten wir uns nicht immer die Finger am Dämpfer schmutzig machen beim Transport in den Keller (ich mach's nämlich genau wie Du - brothers in mind, quasi  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (25. August 2008)

nach der pfundskur (von 18.45kg auf 16.18kg - ok, reifenbereinigt und bikeparkready 17.12kg) ist mal wieder ein bildchen fällig.









(sorry für die urzeit 2mp quali - weihnachten gibts ne neue cam...)


----------



## c_w (25. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir Kalle noch den Tipp geben, stylische Transportgriffe für's Oberrohr zu entwickeln  Dann müssten wir uns nicht immer die Finger am Dämpfer schmutzig machen beim Transport in den Keller (ich mach's nämlich genau wie Du - brothers in mind, quasi  ).



Hm... also ich leg mir immer die Spitze vom Sattel auf meine rechte Schulter und greif mit der rechten Hand ans Unterrohr (also steht der rechte Ellenbogen auf der von mir aus anderen Seite des Rads nach außen weg)... und DA werden die Finger dann schmutzig ;-)


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2008)

Endlich, es ist da 













gescheite Bilder kommen noch 

alla donn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Testmaen (26. August 2008)

Passt schon!  

Bei den "gescheihten" Fotos bitte unbedingt auch eins von der Nicht-Antriebsseite anfügen. Wär schade, wenn man die M4's nur durch die Speichen sieht.


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Passt schon!
> 
> Bei den "gescheihten" Fotos bitte unbedingt auch eins von der Nicht-Antriebsseite anfügen. Wär schade, wenn man die M4's nur durch die Speichen sieht.



Oh danke, widda was g´lernt 

noch ein Leckerlie 





Gruß Guru.


----------



## Testmaen (26. August 2008)

Vom Feinsten! 

Wenn man sich die CNC-Fräs"bahnen" am/im Ausfallende und an der M4 so anschaut, könnte man meinen die kommen beide aus der selben Maschine.


----------



## Hatschipuh (26. August 2008)

> noch ein Leckerlie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gibts nichts geileres als hope bremsen!!! vor allem wenn sie an einem nicolai verbaut sind 

muss auch mal n foto von meiner machen ...


----------



## sluette (27. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Endlich, es ist da
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/168951
> gescheite Bilder kommen noch
> ...


 

sehr schönes bike, passt alles zusammen. klasse !


----------



## Scapin (27. August 2008)

Wirklich ein super bike. Was ist das denn für eine - Beschichtung - oder ist das Alu glänzend. Wusste jetzt nicht, dass Nicolai sowas anbietet. Phantastisch.
Aber noch eine kurze Frage - das ist doch eine Wotan am Bike, oder? Gibt es die auch ohne Fernbedienung für die Absenkung und Albert Select?
Viele neidvolle Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo79 (27. August 2008)

Gibt es bei Nicolai eigentlich auch noch silber eloxiert?

Weiss das jemand?

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2008)

Das Raw kommt immer wieder gut ! Das wird hier ja fast schon Mode"farbe" ....
Kostet das eigentlich Aufpreis ?


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2008)

Scapin schrieb:


> Wirklich ein super bike. Was ist das denn für eine - Beschichtung - oder ist das Alu glänzend. Wusste jetzt nicht, dass Nicolai sowas anbietet. Phantastisch.
> Aber noch eine kurze Frage - das ist doch eine Wotan am Bike, oder? Gibt es die auch ohne Fernbedienung für die Absenkung und Albert Select?
> Viele neidvolle Grüße
> Martin



Hi Martin,
das ist Alu roh oder auch raw, ohne irgendeine behandlung. Die Fernbedienung der Wotan habe ich abgeschraubt, das brauche ich bei uns hier in Heidelberg nicht 








Bingo79 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Nicolai eigentlich auch noch silber eloxiert?
> 
> Weiss das jemand?
> 
> ...



Tach Ingo,

ich weiss es  Nein, das bietet Nicolai nicht mehr an!

silber elox war auch zum putzen schei$$e 




san_andreas schrieb:


> ....
> Kostet das eigentlich Aufpreis ?



Nein!


Gruß Guru, der jetzt gleich das AM in den Wald fährt


----------



## JFR (27. August 2008)

Wird es die Wotan eigentlich auch als ConeHead geben?


----------



## Elfriede (27. August 2008)

JFR schrieb:


> Wird es die Wotan eigentlich auch als ConeHead geben?



Bring die Maguraleute nicht auf dumme Ideen!!!


----------



## Elfriede (27. August 2008)

@ Guru: Vielleicht solltest du den Dämpfer mal umdrehen. Dadurch würde der Schwerpunkt etwas nach unten Wandern und du hättest etwas Masse ein Stück nach hinten verteilt, da ja die Wotan (nach meiner Erfahrung) recht frontlastig (wegen des hohen Gewichts) ist.

Ist nur ein Vorschlag. Vielleicht hast du dir ja auch was bei dem Einbau gedacht.

MfG Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> @ Guru: Vielleicht solltest du den Dämpfer mal umdrehen. Dadurch würde der Schwerpunkt etwas nach unten Wandern und du hättest etwas Masse ein Stück nach hinten verteilt, da ja die Wotan (nach meiner Erfahrung) recht frontlastig (wegen des hohen Gewichts) ist.
> 
> Ist nur ein Vorschlag. Vielleicht hast du dir ja auch was bei dem Einbau gedacht.
> 
> MfG Björn



Siehe Post #648 ff...


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Siehe Post #648 ff...



ich sach nur Kellertreppe


----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich sach nur Kellertreppe



WORD!!!

 *I-break-together*


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2008)

Zu geil !


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> WORD!!!
> 
> *I-break-together*



sehr geil


----------



## Testmaen (28. August 2008)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Nicolai eigentlich auch noch silber eloxiert?
> 
> Weiss das jemand?
> 
> ...



Wie Guru39 schon sagte, gibt es das silber elox. leider nicht mehr. War auch immer meine Lieblings"farbe", da man die ganzen Schweissnähte und CNC-Teile in all ihrer Schönheit bewundern konnte.

Eine andere Möglichkeit, die dem silber elox. sehr nah kommen könnte, wäre sich den Rahmen in "glasperlgestrahlt" zu bestellen - falls es die Möglichkeit gibt, aber nachdem man mittlerweile auch "raw" bekommt, sehe ich da keine technische Einschränkung, warum das nicht so sein sollte. 

Habe letztes Jahr bei der N-Hausmesse ein paar Rahmen so hängen sehen und hatte mich schon gefreut, dass es wieder silber elox. gibt, da die Rahmen fast genau so aussehen, wie silber eloxiert.

MfG


----------



## Elfriede (28. August 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Wie Guru39 schon sagte, gibt es das silber elox. leider nicht mehr. War auch immer meine Lieblings"farbe", da man die ganzen Schweissnähte und CNC-Teile in all ihrer Schönheit bewundern konnte.
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit, die dem silber elox. sehr nah kommen könnte, wäre sich den Rahmen in "glasperlgestrahlt" zu bestellen - falls es die Möglichkeit gibt, aber nachdem man mittlerweile auch "raw" bekommt, sehe ich da keine technische Einschränkung, warum das nicht so sein sollte.
> 
> ...



Dürfte ich nochmal dezent fragen, was RAW nun eigentlich genau bedeutet? Hat der Rahmen dann überhaupt keine Beschichtung mehr? Wenn nicht, kommt es dann nicht zu unschöner Oxidation des Aluminiums? Sicher, es bildet sich eine Schutzschicht aus Al2O3 aber schön wird das nicht... Klärt mich mal auf.


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hat der Rahmen dann überhaupt keine Beschichtung mehr? ... Klärt mich mal auf.



Genau, der Rahmen ist roh, keine weitere Behandlung!
Geschweißt, montiert und gut is


----------



## Elfriede (28. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Genau, der Rahmen ist roh, keine weitere Behandlung!
> Geschweißt, montiert und gut is



Hm. Der Jürgen von Alutech meinte mal zu mir, dass die Wildsäue in RAW (die haben das ja schon ne ganze Weile) nach einem Winter immer sehr übel aussehen würden, da das Alu uneinheitlich oxidiert. Naja mal schaun.


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2008)

"Übel" finde ich den falschen Ausdruck. Es ist wie immer Geschmacksache. Ich habs bei Intense gesehen und bin und weg von dieser Oberfläche. Einfach saustark ! Und die leichteste Oberfläche.
Zur Frage weiter oben: wie schaut ein Rahmen nach der Perlstrahlung eigentlich aus ?
Werden die alle so komisch beige ? Von der Farbe abgesehen, fahren kam man das so, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (28. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> "Übel" finde ich den falschen Ausdruck. Es ist wie immer Geschmacksache. Ich habs bei Intense gesehen und bin und weg von dieser Oberfläche. Einfach saustark ! Und die leichteste Oberfläche.
> Zur Frage weiter oben: wie schaut ein Rahmen nach der Perlstrahlung eigentlich aus ?
> Werden die alle so komisch beige ? Von der Farbe abgesehen, fahren kam man das so, oder ?



Was ist denn an dem Ausdruck so "übel"? 

Soll ich lieber sagen, dass die Oberfläche des Rahmenmaterials farblich uneinheitlich erscheint, da sie flächenbezogen uneinheitlich angegriffen wird. (Alu bildet Schutzschicht aus Oxid (Passivierung), durch Lauge (Winter - Streusalz etc.) wird die Schutzschicht aufgelöst und es erfolgt ein neuer Angriff auf das Material). 

Ich finde die Rahmen in RAW auch super und will sie nicht schlecht machen. Ich denke halt nur über die Folgen von äußeren Einflüssen nach. Hier nur mal ein Bsp. für einen schicken "Schlender".


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2008)

Ich hab doch gemeint, dass ich nicht finde, dass es "übel" aussieht. Ich finde diese unterschiedlich oxidierte Oberfläche super schön.
Mich nervt viel mehr, dass meine Pulverbeschichtung nach 4-5 Abfahrten am Oberrohr durch die Schoner schon stumpf wird.


----------



## Elfriede (28. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gemeint, dass ich nicht finde, dass es "übel" aussieht. Ich finde diese unterschiedlich oxidierte Oberfläche super schön.
> Mich nervt viel mehr, dass meine Pulverbeschichtung nach 4-5 Abfahrten am Oberrohr durch die Schoner schon stumpf wird.



Ok, dann war dein "Ausdruck" falsch. Du hättest schreiben müssen: "Übel finde ich, ist der falsche Ausdruck für diesen Sachverhalt."

Gott, ich muss aufhören zu labern... Ich nerv mich schon selbst. 

Hat denn hier mal einer ein Bild von einem bereits gefahrenen (durch Witterung verfärbten) Rahmen mit Detailaufnahmen? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren, wie sowas aussieht. Interessant wäre auch, ob man den Rahmen in RAW einfach klar Pulvert und trotzdem jedes Detail sieht, oder ob die Pulverschicht mit der Zeit trübe wird.

Wenn man den Rahmen poliert ist ja schon der kleinste Schweißtropfen in der Lage das Kunstwerk zu entstellen!


----------



## Elfriede (28. August 2008)

Hier mal direkt was zum Thema:






Augenkrebs? Sicher! Aber irgenwie ists doch geil.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2008)

neon dizzy camo?


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> N´gescheihtes Bild kommt noch



Hier  





alla.


----------



## dadsi (28. August 2008)

race-Pellen, kein Lack, kein Pulver, Leichtrahmen, funkelniegelnagelneu, da fehlt der 120gr Sattel, sonst wird das nix mit dem CC-racer


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2008)

Ja, jetzt fängt das CC Racer Leben an


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. August 2008)

Aber nicht mit Wotan und Stahlfederdämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. August 2008)

ich lerne noch


----------



## slimtoboe (29. August 2008)

Moin,mal ne frage,weiß einer aus welchem Baujahr mein geliebter Rahmen ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme kommt?Habe ich gebraucht erworben ,der Kerl hatte leider auch keine Ahnung...






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/4/3/8/1/_/large/DSC00642.JPG


----------



## slimtoboe (29. August 2008)

und noch eins


----------



## sluette (29. August 2008)

slimtoboe schrieb:


> Moin,mal ne frage,weiß einer aus welchem Baujahr mein geliebter Rahmen ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme kommt?Habe ich gebraucht erworben ,der Kerl hatte leider auch keine Ahnung...


 
weiss zwar nicht was so'n bass hier im helius thread zu suchen hat aber egal ...
da es noch runde druckstreben hat, wird es schon ein sehr frühes sein, denke mal so um 98 / 99. schick falco mal die rahmen nr, der wird dir genauer helfen können.


----------



## dangerousD (29. August 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> weiss zwar nicht was so'n bass hier im helius thread zu suchen hat aber egal ...
> da es noch runde druckstreben hat, wird es schon ein sehr frühes sein, denke mal so um 98 / 99. schick falco mal die rahmen nr, der wird dir genauer helfen können.



Ist sogar noch ein Virus... Vorgänger vom Bass. Eher 98 als 99 also  Aber sluette hat recht, gib' Falco einfach die Rahmennummer und warte


----------



## Springhecht (1. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Extragelovetes Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vic 780 (3. September 2008)

so fast ein halbes jahr hats gedauert aber jetzt is sie fertig


----------



## sluette (3. September 2008)

vic 780 schrieb:


> so fast ein halbes jahr hats gedauert aber jetzt is sie fertig



schaut gut aus, obwohl ich die totem eindeutig zu fett für's fr finde. denke ne lyrik wäre da besser platziert.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2008)

ich seh kein bild


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2008)

vic 780 schrieb:


> so fast ein halbes jahr hats gedauert aber jetzt is sie fertig








Schaut gut aus, der dicke Vorderreifen gefällt mir. Und das Foto auch...


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> schaut gut aus, obwohl ich die totem eindeutig zu fett für's fr finde. denke ne lyrik wäre da besser platziert.



Und das Helius dürfte auch zu alt dafür sein, also die Totem dürfte bei dem eine zu grosse Einbauhöhe haben (max. 540 bei dem wenn ich das richtig seh...)

Hier noch mal zwei Bildchen von meinem. Hab neue Kurbeln (Hone statt CMP), nen neuen Vorbau (Superforce statt Task Force) und ne neue Aheadkappe (hübsch statt langweilig). 
Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ne dickere Gabel...


----------



## gbm31 (3. September 2008)

@ vic 780: wie wärs mit einer sattelstütze mit offset statt den sattel so zu montieren, daß die klemmung die schenkel streift?

@ chicky: z.b. eine zuper erhaltene z150fr eta?


----------



## vic 780 (3. September 2008)

@chickenway youser:es handelt sich um ein 07er baujahr soweit ich weiss is das teil nich für die totem zugelassen ???? binn mit den fahreigenschaften aber sehr zufrieden und der lenkwinkel is auch top uns vielen dank fürs hochladen ich habs leider nich hinbekommen

@gbm31 die stütze war noch über die lady hat leider ein riesen loch in meine finanzen gerissen deshalb muss die stütze noch eine weile so bleiben


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2008)

vic 780 schrieb:


> @chickenway youser:es handelt sich um ein 07er baujahr soweit ich weiss is das teil nich für die totem zugelassen ???? binn mit den fahreigenschaften aber sehr zufrieden und der lenkwinkel is auch top uns vielen dank fürs hochladen ich habs leider nich hinbekommen



Ah, sorry. Dachte es sei ein 06er... Aber das hat ja ein anderes Steuerrohrgusset.


----------



## corfrimor (4. September 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Helius der etwas leichteren Art; ist ein RC und wiegt komplett knapp 11kg. Ich fahre v.a. lange und höhenmeterlastige Touren, gelegentlich auch mal einen Marathon damit. Es ist mein erstes Nicolai und ich bin wirklich mehr als begeistert! (Und das gibt's bei mir nicht allzu schnell.) Bei Gelegenheit mache ich auch mal ein besseres Bild ...


----------



## dangerousD (6. September 2008)

Gestern habe ich mein geliebtes Helius DH nach 7 Jahren treuer Dienerschaft in die Freiheit entlassen.





Wir hatten viel Spaß zusammen... aber nun musste mal wieder etwas Neues her, zumal das DH im Tourentrimm eigentlich immer etwas zu klein war. Hier nun also der Nachfolger: Helius AM in XL mit Sitzrohr L. Wegen der Beinfreiheit 













Heute getestet und für saugut befunden   Sub-15kg. Ist mein erstes "Luftpumpen"-Rad, habe bisher immer auf Stahlfeder/Öl vertraut. Aber sowohl der verbaute Monarch, als auch die WOTAN funktionieren einwandfrei. Es hat zwar ein paar Wurzelfelder gedauert, aber nun verstehen sich beide und sprechen super an  Bin von den Detaillösungen am AM begeistert - die Zugführung (am alten DH mit Hilfe vieler Kabelbinder unterstützt) - ist hier super gelöst. Top! 

Ach ja, und fahren läßt es sich auch super  sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab - aber letzteres versteht sich wohl von selbst bei 160mm Federweg und einem Bike aus dem Hause NICOLAI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (7. September 2008)

*Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit

Wirklich schönes Bike *


----------



## 525Rainer (7. September 2008)

schicke farbwahl! die bonbonfarben mit roten eloxal sind einfach geil. gabel und hinterbau in gleicher farbe passt auch super. gerne auch in weiss bei dem  rad!


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> gerne auch in weiss bei dem  rad!



Naja, davon würde man in Gebrauch eh' nix mehr sehen. Wird dann eher schlammbraun/grau


----------



## Migra (7. September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Nachdem ich erfolgreich aus den Alpen zurück bin und das neue Helius FR standesgemäß auf Pfaden von Graubünden eingeweiht habe, gibts hier ein Bild (bei der ersten Tour - also noch sauber...).

Das Bike fährt sich einfach super - nur die Gabel ist auf den ersten paar mm Federweg noch etwas störrisch, das wird sich im Betrieb wohl noch geben.

Einzige nach den zwei Wochen Trailbiking für notwendig befundene Änderung:
Eine Kettenführung und ein Bashguard - dafür Verzicht auf das große Kettenblatt.
Habt ihr einen guten Tip?







Gruß,
Michael


----------



## 525Rainer (8. September 2008)

ich fahr auf meinem helius die truvativ shiftguide. kostet unter 30 euro und funktioniert bei mir auf tour zum schalten und in der city beim trialen wo ich immer einen sicheren gang brauche ganz gut. schnelle montage ohne basteln. ich spring öfters mal drauf so dass sie sich verbiegt aber sie ist auf stahl und deswegen kann man sie wieder leicht ausrichten. wenn du dann nur noch zwei ritzel fährst vergiss nicht die kette gscheit zu kürzen. das bringt auch viel und dann klappert nix mehr.


----------



## Nessie (8. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Schönes Bike und mit der gleichen Ausstattung wie ich es gerne hätte.Welche Größe hat der Rahmen?Ist doch ein Kleinerer oder täusche ich mich da?Wie schwer ist das Bike so mit Pedale?

Viele Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Teil, Nessie


----------



## Migra (8. September 2008)

Hi Nessie!

Wenn du mein Rad meinst:
Ist Größe "M", Gewicht knapp 17 kg.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Nessie (9. September 2008)

Hallo Migra ähm Michael 

Ja, Dein Bike meinte ich.Danke für die Info.Welche Laufräder hast Du da drauf?Kann es nicht genau erkennen.

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2008)

@Migra: extrem schönes Helius ! Bronze elox ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2008)

@dangerous d
dickes helius haste da,passt ja super zum ion,mach mal nen bild mit beiden drauf!!!


----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @dangerous d
> dickes helius haste da,passt ja super zum ion,mach mal nen bild mit beiden drauf!!!



Danke danke... ist aber eher ein schlankes Helius  Das Familienportrait kommt, wenn das Ion mal wieder geputzt ist


----------



## Migra (10. September 2008)

Hi!

@Nessie:
Laufräder bestehen aus DT 240s-Naben + 5.1-Felgen.

@san_andreas:
Ja, Farbe ist bronze eloxiert


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Nessie (10. September 2008)

@ Migra, sehen jedenfalls gut aus. Dt Swiss macht auch echt klasse Sachen.

Ich habe grad die neuen Mavic Crossmax SX gesehen. Glaube die möchte ich gerne haben.
Mavic empfiehlt da eine Reifenbreite von 2.0 - 2.5
Kann ich da trotzdem einen 1.5er oder 1.6er Reifen mit fahren?

Soll ich dafür jetzt extra einen Fred aufmachen? *grübel*

Habt noch alle einen schönen Abend,Grüße Nessie


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. September 2008)

Ncohmal nach einem optischen Update mit SLX-Kurbel und jetzt auch mit beiden Bremsen!


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2008)

Top Rad ! Gibts dein Alutech noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (13. September 2008)

Hey, ja den Keiler gibt es auch noch! Wegen Nachwuchs momentan nicht so oft im Einsatz, aber ich bringe es nicht über das Herz ihn zu verkaufen!


----------



## dudsen (13. September 2008)

@timbowjoketown
was sind denn das für Pedalen? Sind die auch mit normalen Schuhen zu fahren, oder "ausschliesslich" mit Clicks?

Danke.
Gruss
d


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. September 2008)

Servus dudsen, das sind Crank Brothers Eggbeater Candy SL und ausschliesslich für Clickies gedacht, für eine kleine Runde kann man auch ohne fahren.


----------



## dudsen (14. September 2008)

dankää


----------



## c_w (14. September 2008)

Ist für meinen Geschmack mal wieder to much querbeet... die GAbel passt nicht rein, und wenn schon die Gabel, dann wenigstens die ganzen weissen Sachen weglassen, die komischen Felgen, die Züge... ne, dat isses nicht.
Aber hauptsache, es fährt :-D


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2008)

Hauptsache es fährt, die Mistkutsche....alles klar bei dir ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hauptsache es fährt, die Mistkutsche....alles klar bei dir ?



hehe, ähnliches ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden und nicht jedem sind "komische weisse Felgen" zu verrückt


----------



## 525Rainer (14. September 2008)

ich finds sehr schick! 
wo kann man diese weissen zughüllen bestellen? bis jetzt hab ich zwar rausgefunden das es farbige von ride on geben soll aber noch nirgends einen versand wo es verschiedene farben zu bestellen gibt?
nokon solls ja auch farbig geben. doch auch diese find ich nicht.. weiss da jemand was?


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. September 2008)

Meine sind von Shimano und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich diese bei bikecomponents.de bestellt. Der Online-Shop ist zwar recht unübersichtlich, aber die haben sehr gute Auswahl und auch recht gute Preise!

Müssten die hier gewesen sein: http://bike-components.de/catalog/Schaltung/Innen+%26+Aussenz%FCge/Schaltzugau%DFenh%FClle+SP+51?osCsid=f7bf0f376dfad528fb406b5ffaab98d0


----------



## 525Rainer (14. September 2008)

danke für den link! genau das hab ich gesucht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vic 780 (14. September 2008)

ich find auch voll geil 
steckt sicher viel arbeit drin 
und sieht auf keinen fall so aus als hätte er alles zusammengehämmert was so rumlag


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. September 2008)

Migra schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> Nachdem ich erfolgreich aus den Alpen zurück bin und das neue Helius FR standesgemäß auf Pfaden von Graubünden eingeweiht habe, gibts hier ein Bild (bei der ersten Tour - also noch sauber...).
> 
> ...



Hallo,
den Bashguard von FSA kann ich dir empfehlen:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/K...+%20+Bash+Ring+4-Arm+104+mm+Lochkreis+Polycar

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## c_w (15. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hauptsache es fährt, die Mistkutsche....alles klar bei dir ?



Lies es als "Hauptsache es faehrt sich so geil, weil es ein Nicolai ist " ;-)

Mir persoenlich gefaellt der Aufbau halt nicht. Andere wuerden meinen wsl fuer viel zu langweilig halten, ist halt geschmacksache.
Ich find halt schwarz, weiss und die roten Teile und dazu dann noch die 2 Farben der Gabel einfach zu viel. Aber das Rad muss ja nicht mir gefallen, sondern ihm. Aber trotzdem kann ich das ja sagen. Ist ja hier kein "Kommentare erwuenscht, aber nur positive" - Thread.


----------



## Schildi (15. September 2008)

und da wäre auch mein FR


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2008)

ich finde die Gabel zu lang  Die Gustav ist mit 160mm Scheibe hinten zu klein!


----------



## Schildi (15. September 2008)

klärt sich alles wenn man drauf sitzt die weichen titanfedern lassen die gabel im sitzen 5 bis 7 cm einfedern und die gustel zieht auch mit ner 160 hinten mehr als gut und vorne reichen die 190 auch echt aus (dh anker)
außerdem ist das geheimnis beim dh einfach nicht zu bremsen nur wenns gar nicht anders geht!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2008)

Hauptsache ist, das Du zufrieden bisch 

isch bins mit meinem Baik 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Fatal Error (16. September 2008)

Sonntag an den Kästeklippen / Harz.





FR 07 / Bass / FR07 / CC

So soll das sein 
Gruss
Alex


----------



## c_w (16. September 2008)

Gibts Fotos von dem "sandfarbenen" Bass? Welche FArbe ist das?
Erinnert mich immer, an das erste Nicolai, auf dem ich je gesessen habe... noch in den 90ern, als pubertierender Knilch... auf dem Virus von nem Freund. Damals hab ich schon vom einmaligen Service von Nicolai gehört ;-)
Der Jung hat's nämlich mit seinen 50 kg geschafft, die Dämpferaufnahme bei der Landung abzureissen, was natürlich von Nicolai sofort unentgeldlich geregelt wurde :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (24. September 2008)

Letzten Samstag auf dem Weg zum Tremalzo-Pass (1800hm mit 16kg Bike + Gepäck, ging gut!)


----------



## Carnologe (24. September 2008)

Sehr entspanntes Foto 
Mir gefällt das Blau, wie heisst das bei Nicolai? Nicht, dass mir mein Fire Department Red nicht mehr gefällt, nur rein Interessehalber


----------



## Ialocin (24. September 2008)

Das ist "German Highway Blue" (also Signalblau, RAL 5005).


----------



## softbiker (25. September 2008)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an all die Jungs hier die in Ihren FR´s ne 66er verbaut haben.

Damit erlischt doch der Garantieanspruch weil die Gabel zu hoch baut, oder ist euch dass worscht. 

Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen??


----------



## guru39 (25. September 2008)

Das Aktuelle FR ist jetzt sogar für Doppelbrückengabeln bis 180mm Federweg freigegeben!


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

19,32Kg






da geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (27. September 2008)

Du wirst ja immer Fetter! Wolltest du nicht abnehmen?


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Du wirst ja immer Fetter! Wolltest du nicht abnehmen?



kenne ich dich? 


Ich war schon schwerer


----------



## Carnologe (27. September 2008)

Da würden dir die Sudpin Pedale aber nun auch nicht mehr helfen


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2008)

Spank-Teile auf einem Nicolai sind wie Fiat-Teile in einem Ferrari.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

fährt sich aber klasse mit seinen 777mm breite


----------



## luck01 (27. September 2008)

Hier mal was leichtes





Gewicht <11 kg


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

sehr schön, warum fährst du nicht den vollen Federweg?


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2008)

Sehr schön, vielleicht noch ne silberne Stütze.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

die is doch silber, oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik?


----------



## luck01 (27. September 2008)

Die Stütze ist Silber.
Nach einer leichten und stabilen schwarzen Sattelstütze suche
ich noch.

Der hintere Federweg ist an die Gabel angepasst. Beide haben ungefähr
100 mm Federweg.

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2008)

Sorry, ich hab zuviel von dem billigen Wein intus......SCHWARZ natürlich !


----------



## luck01 (27. September 2008)

Die Stütze hat zwar so einiges mitgemacht, aber sie
ist immer noch SILBER 

Prost


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

ich glaube er meinte das sie schöner wäre wenn sie schwarz ist, und hat sich wegen dem billigen Fussel nur vertan 

Prost, *rüllps*


----------



## Carnologe (27. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte das sie schöner wäre wenn sie schwarz ist, und hat sich wegen dem billigen Fussel nur vertan



Nach 3 Nicolai Bier würdest Du denken sie wäre rosa


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

Was, Nicolai macht auch Bier


----------



## Carnologe (27. September 2008)

Ja, aber da kostet die Dose 500, weil die is ja Handgeschweißt


----------



## GoaNoa (27. September 2008)

Mahlzeit!
Darf ich vorstellen....
Helius FR 06,36er Talas RC2,DHX 4.0,C.King SteelSet,Louise FR,Hope Pro2,Spank Subrosa,Big Betty,XT....blablabla


----------



## nationrider (27. September 2008)

oh oh das riecht hier nach maurerbrause


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ja, aber da kostet die Dose 500, weil die is ja Handgeschweißt





Da gehn ich aber zu den Anonymen Alkoholikern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (27. September 2008)

Maurerbrause???


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

Bier!


----------



## Testmaen (27. September 2008)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Darf ich vorstellen....
> Helius FR 06,36er Talas RC2,DHX 4.0,C.King SteelSet,Louise FR,Hope Pro2,Spank Subrosa,Big Betty,XT....blablabla ]



Ja sauber, Glückwunsch!

Gut Ding will Weile haben sag' ich da nur!


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Darf ich vorstellen....





san_andreas schrieb:


> Spank-Teile auf einem Nicolai sind wie Fiat-Teile in einem Ferrari.






schau auf die Felgen


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Oktober 2008)

Servus, nachdem ich mit der Performance des Marzocchi Roco 3 PL Luftdämpfers nicht so ganz zufrieden bin, habe ich mir einen DHX zum Testen besorgt, ob mir das besser zusagt. Momentan ist eine 600 er Feder verbaut, ist aber zu hart. Welche Feder habt ihr verbaut, ich habe ein 08er Helius FR mit ca. 85 kg Kampfgewicht.

Danke, Tim!


----------



## sluette (5. Oktober 2008)

hi tim, schau mal unter http://www.theride.ca/guru/spring-calc.htm, da kannst du die härte berechnen. es gibt noch eine seite wo's einfacher geht, kann ich aber spontan nicht finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (5. Oktober 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Welche Feder habt ihr verbaut, ich habe ein 08er Helius FR mit ca. 85 kg Kampfgewicht.
> Danke, Tim!




fahre bei 80kg eine 550er in einem 2003er FR die passt perfekt!
da das fr aber seit 5 jahren überarbeitet wurde weiss ich nicht ob
man 1 zu 1 auf ein aktuelles übertragen kann..


----------



## US. (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

obacht mit den Übersetzungsverhältnissen!

Die Umlenkhebel lassen verschiedene Übersetzungsverhältnisse zu.
Falco äußerte sich dahingehend, daß das obere Loch eigentlich für 50mm-Dämpfer gedacht ist und das untere für 57mm-Dämpfer.
Bei beiden Dämpferlängen wird so ein FW von 167mm realisiert.
Wenn man nun den 57er Dämpfer oben einhängt kommt man auf deutlich mehr Federweg.

Bei meinem 07er Helius ist es ähnlich.
Ich verwende eines der oberen Löcher mit einem 57er Roco.
Ergibt bei mir dann ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3,25 und einen nachgemessenen Federweg von über 180mm!

Bei 78kg nackert verwende ich eine 550er Feder. Gibt 40% sag und ist sehr "plüschig"

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antworten, mit den Programmen zur Errechnung der Federhärte habe ich bisher keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, die Ergebnisse waren mir zu ungenau. 

Den Dämpfer in der anderen Bohrung einzuhängen bedeutet aber auch ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten, da das Übersetzngsverhältnis größer ist, zudem bin ich mit den 167 mm soweit zufrieden, mehr brauche ich nicht.

Momentan erreiche ich mit der 600er Feder einen Sag von ca. 18 Prozent, das ist etwas dürftig. 

Gibt es keinen mit einem 08er FR und Stahldämpfer?


----------



## balticnor (5. Oktober 2008)

Doch, klar gibt es. Aber so mit allem drum und dran ca. 75 Kg und 500er Feder. Damit habe ich SAG wie im Handbuch von Fox angegeben. Ich weiß jetzt grade nicht genau wieviel.
Ich hatte erst eine 450er Feder, das war aber zu wenig. Mit der 500er spricht der Hinterbau super sensibel an und wippt, manchmal, minimal ohne das  ProPedal zugeschaltet ist.
Vielleicht hilft es........


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

*.....was nehme ich da bloß für eine Feder bei 130 Kg ???  *


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

ich wiege auch 75kg und bin mit einer 450ger in meinem St mehr als zufrieden 

@Nessie,
ich denke eine 900-950ger wirst du brauchen(ich weiss jetzt aber nicht ob es die überhaupt gibt, mach mich aber morgen gerne mal schlau)!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Guru 

Man das wäre aber klasse wenn Du mir da Infos besorgen könntest.Habe selbst schon mal nach Herstellern geschaut die solche Federn nach Maß auch bei Einzelstücken herstellen.Dabei stellen sich aber so viele technische Fragen die ich überhaupt nicht beantworten könnte.
Wäre also eine größere Baustelle.Wenn Du mal in der Nähe bist, geht das Bier auf mich!Okay? 

Kalle rät mir bei 140 Kg Körpergewicht vom Helius ab weil es die Dämpfer auf Dauer nicht packen.Wenn man eine Feder am Dämpfer einbauen kann die stark genug ist um den Dämpfer genügend zu entlasten,könnte das ja vielleicht gehen?
Aber davon abgesehen gefällt mir auch das Argon äußerst gut 
Kalle hat mir das Argon auch empfohlen, wird sicher das Klügste sein, seinen Rat zu befolgen!

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Nessie,
ich habe damals mit dem Biken angefangen weil ich auch zu dick war, 96kg
bei einem Meter 1,78 Körpergröße!
Das Radfahren hat mich dann auf die 75Kg gebracht die ich jetzt habe.
Das Argon wäre natürlich der beste Weg um dein Kampfgewicht erstmal zu
senken, du musst halt nur am Ball bleiben und schön fleißig Sport machen, dann klappt das auch 
Ich werde mich morgen mal darum kümmern was da so geht bei Fox, was man aber auch bedenken muss ist die Gabel da sollten dann auch Härtere
Federn rein, ansonsten hast du ein Fahrwerk das keinen Spaß macht, da es vorne viel zu weich ist!

Von wo kommst du denn, wegen dem Bier 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

.....danke Dir für die tröstenden Worte,Guru 

So einfach ist das alles mit dem Gewicht nicht, mache seit vielen Jahren Sport(Boxen,Krafttraining,Taekwon-Do) und mit dem Rädchen so runde 5000 Km.im Jahr.
Will sagen, bei der Anschaffung vom Bike muß ich davon ausgehen daß das Gewicht so hoch bleibt.Jedenfalls über 100 werden es immer sein.

Ich bin in Bad(engl.) Offenbach, könnten uns in der Mitte treffen.Wäre Darmstadt gut?


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

Nessie schrieb:


> Darmstadt



Ich geh diesen Winter bestimmt an die Burg 

Bist du sehr groß, oder warum klappt das nicht mit deinem Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

....besonders groß bin ich nicht, bin 192cm. Ich nehme an das ist das viele Wasser daß ich im Kopf habe das mich so schwer sein läßt


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich frage morgen mal bei Fox nach, ob man da was machen kann


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

....die werden Dich fragen ob Du besoffen bist wenn Du denen sagst wie schwer ich bin 
Jedenfalls vielen Dank schon mal und schönen Abend noch

Viele Grüße Nessie

P.S. Die gelben Mavic's sehen richtig gut aus


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

Nessie schrieb:


> P.S. Die gelben Mavic's sehen richtig gut aus


.....die sind aber nur bis 115kg zugelassen


----------



## Carnologe (5. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> .....die sind aber nur bis 115kg zugelassen



Und warum fährst Du sie dann?


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

weil sie *trotzdem* halten


----------



## Carnologe (5. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> weil sie *trotzdem* halten



deswegen war da letztens zentimeterweise draht drumgewickelt! damit se halten!


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> dreht drumgewickelt!



ach du, lass mich doch improvisieren


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei Fox wird es schon eine Lösung geben. In den Staaten fahren ja auch nicht nur Leichtgewichte rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

....schaut Euch doch mal die Laufräder an meinem Fettkocher an, bis wieviel Kg die zugelassen sein werden?
Halten jedenfalls so lange ich nur auf der Strasse unterwegs bin


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2008)

Eben. Es ist ja eh überall noch ein Sicherheitspuffer drin. Du wirst ja nicht grade 1100 Gramm Carbon Laufräder fahren. (ich übrigens auch nicht)


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

@San....
Das wird auch bei den Amis äußerst selten sein daß sich jemand mit so hohem Gewicht auf's Bike setzt.
Aber warten wir ab ob Guru was in Erfahrung bringen kann .

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2008)

Ach, in der MountainbikeAction z.B. gab es schon einige Bilder von recht kräftigen Leserbriefschreibern. Ich war auch überrascht von den Amis, aber einige Schwergewichte rocken auch bei denen die Trails.


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

cool, 1100gr. Laufräder,wo bekomme ich so was??Muß ich haben


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ach, in der MountainbikeAction z.B. gab es schon einige Bilder von recht kräftigen Leserbriefschreibern. Ich war auch überrascht von den Amis, aber einige Schwergewichte rocken auch bei denen die Trails.



....das gibt mir Hoffnung doch noch was zu finden,wäre ja klasse wenn dem so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2008)

Die fahren nur immer die gleichen Zahnstocher-Bikes wie ihre 70 kg Bike Kollegen...
Wie schauts mit einem UFO ST aus ?


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

....sollte ein Tourer werden,denke da ist das Ufo nix für,oder?


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

Nessie schrieb:


> ....sollte ein Tourer werden,denke da ist das Ufo nix für,oder?



Du brauchst ein Helius FR.


----------



## Nessie (5. Oktober 2008)

...oder das AM mit einem DH-Rohrsatz.


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

Das sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Testonkel (6. Oktober 2008)

In meinem Vanilla ist ne 650er Feder drin, die ist mit Sicherheit für 130-140kg gut. Ich fahr sie fast ohne Vorspannung bei 120kg. Ist allerdings ein ST.


----------



## Nessie (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Testonkel
Danke für die Info.Das läßt ja richtig Hoffnung aufkommen.Jetzt biste schon der 2te der sein Bier hier auf mich trinkt wenn er in der Nähe ist 

Viele Grüße Nessie

P.S. Traue mich kaum zu fragen aber was ist ein Vanilla?


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

Nessie schrieb:


> P.S. Traue mich kaum zu fragen aber was ist ein Vanilla?




Fox Federelemente heißen so!












alla.


----------



## Nessie (6. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Guru 

Danke Dir für die Info.
Also Jungs, das ist echt klasse daß Ihr einem da so weiter helft.

Viele Grüße Nessie, der heute Schlechtwetter macht


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2008)

Das muß tatsächlich mal gelobt werden, dass in den Nicolai-Threads sehr wenig gespamt und sehr viel geholfen wird !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (6. Oktober 2008)

....das sehe ich auch so.Und die Erfahrungswerte anderer Biker sind unbezahlbar.
Davon abgesehen macht es auch jede Menge Spaß sich mit anderen auszutauschen die das gleiche Hobby/Marke haben.


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin Nessie,
ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht und bei Fox angerufen.
Also, Federn gibt es bis zu 800ter und zudem habe ich einen Vereinskollegen der auch so ca. 110-115kg hat und ein Helius ST fährt das mit einer 650x2,8ter Feder und bis jetzt hatte er noch keine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.

Hier mal ein Bild von seinem Rad.





Gruß Guru.


----------



## luck01 (6. Oktober 2008)

Kann man nicht einfach einen Luftdämfper verwenden,
oder fliegen bei dem Gewicht die Dichtungen durch die
Gegend?


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke schon das da ein Luftdämpfer "Explodieren" würde.


----------



## Nessie (6. Oktober 2008)

@Guru
vielen,vielen Dank für Deine Mühe und die Info.Das ist ja mal was Handfestes mit dem sich was anfangen läßt 
Also wenn Dein Vereinskollege(115-120KG) eine 650er Feder fährt und das Bike artgerecht einsetzt, wird mir -der allenfalls mal über einen Waldweg brettert - eine 800er sicher reichen.

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## richtig (6. Oktober 2008)

GoaNoa schrieb:


>



ich finde so fette, massive teile haben an einem fr nichts zu suchen. das ist ja schon eher die fiese, flinke katze unter den helius' und nicht der ackergaul.

wie sieht denn die antriebsseite so aus? und wie schwer ist die kiste? bestimmt über 18 kilo, oder?

grussascha


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2008)




----------



## GoaNoa (6. Oktober 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> ich finde so fette, massive teile haben an einem fr nichts zu suchen. das ist ja schon eher die fiese, flinke katze unter den helius' und nicht der ackergaul.
> 
> wie sieht denn die antriebsseite so aus? und wie schwer ist die kiste? bestimmt über 18 kilo, oder?
> 
> grussascha



Hi Sascha! 
Was genau findest Du denn zu fett oder massiv an meinem FR? 
Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?
Ist meins jetzt die "fiese flinke Katze" oder der "Ackergaul"??? 
Habs 3x gewogen und jedes mal zeigte die Waage 16,3 Kg an,komplett so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist... finde ich eigentlich recht in Ordnung... die neueren Modelle z.B. 07er/08er sind ja für noch "gröbere" Aufbauten ausgelegt.Für Federwege jenseits von 160mm und Gabel-Einbaulängen von bis zu 180mm...

Gruß Martin.


----------



## dersteinmetz (6. Oktober 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> ich finde so fette, massive teile haben an einem fr nichts zu suchen. das ist ja schon eher die fiese, flinke katze unter den helius' und nicht der ackergaul.
> 
> wie sieht denn die antriebsseite so aus? und wie schwer ist die kiste? bestimmt über 18 kilo, oder?
> 
> grussascha




helius fr---------> freeride!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich frage mich auch was an dem Aufbau zu fett ist, und 16,3kg is doch voll ok 

Die Felgen sind aber schei$$e, die können nix, zu weich!


----------



## Elfriede (6. Oktober 2008)

@ GoaNoa

Ich denke mal er hält dein Rad für einen Ackergaul. Da ist aber wirklich noch etwas Abspecken möglich  Tausche doch einfach mal:

1. Vorbau Race Face - Syntace Superforce
2. LX Kurbeln - XT oder sogar XTR
3. Sattel - etwas leichteres das zu deinem Hintern passt (Selle Italia?)
4. Schaltkomponenten

Wenn du natürlich zufrieden mit deinm Rad bist, ist das auch gut. Du könntest aber mit Sicherheit problemlos unter 15 Kilo kommen. Verbessert halt die Klettereigenschaft etc.


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild bei dem es Schläft


----------



## bardenberger (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo allerseits ...

mein erstes Nicolai und dann auch noch so ein schnelles 






Für ein Nicolai ziemlich zierlich, aber mir gefällt es so.


Tschö wa,
Bardenberger


----------



## gbm31 (6. Oktober 2008)

chicky, warum fährst du denn den kleinsten federweg?


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> chicky, warum fährst du denn den kleinsten federweg?



Weil ich da mit meinem Cross-Country-Mitbewohner sandige Trails gerockt hab. Da war auch das schon locker ausreichend.
Die Frage müsste eher lauten wiso ich da mit Downhillreifen rumgecruist bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (6. Oktober 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> ...aber mir gefällt es so.



mir auch


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Oktober 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits ...
> 
> mein erstes Nicolai und dann auch noch so ein schnelles
> 
> ...



Und dann auch noch so schön mit Grünzeug angerichtet 

Sieht elegant und sehr schnell aus, Respekt!


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Oktober 2008)

ja sehr geil! ich mag solche racekisten. was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Testonkel (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich frage mich auch was an dem Aufbau zu fett ist, und 16,3kg is doch voll ok
> 
> Die Felgen sind aber schei$$e, die können nix, zu weich!



Ich find den Aufbau auch schön und die Felgen sind sau gut. Die Dellchen bewahren dich vor so manchem Durchschlag und sind leicht wieder gerade zu biegen. Dafür ist die Felge in sich so stabil, dass so schnell keine 8 reinkommt, vorausgesetzt sie sind richtig eingespeicht.


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

naja, 16,3 ist ok - hätte ich nicht gedacht.
ich finde den vorbau, die reifen und den sattel etwas "fett" und voluminös.
das sticht so raus.

grussascha


----------



## sluette (7. Oktober 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> naja, 16,3 ist ok - hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> ich finde den vorbau, die reifen und den sattel etwas "fett" und voluminös.
> das sticht so raus.
> 
> grussascha




naja, die reifen kommen vielleicht in kombi mit den felgen so fett rüber, denke das sind 2.25er fat albert (oder?), da ist wohl nicht's gegen zu sagen. vorbau ist geschmacksache, mir wäre er auch zu klobig. sattel ist so ein heikles thema, prio eins wäre für mich da sitzkomfort und wenn der so passt wäre mir die optik mal völlig latte...


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits ...
> 
> mein erstes Nicolai und dann auch noch so ein schnelles
> 
> ...




partliste und gewicht bitte!


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> .... und die Felgen sind sau gut. Die Dellchen bewahren dich vor so manchem Durchschlag und sind leicht wieder gerade zu biegen. Dafür ist die Felge in sich so stabil, dass so schnell keine 8 reinkommt, vorausgesetzt sie sind richtig eingespeicht.




Sorry, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Dinger einfach nur Mist.


----------



## Testonkel (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Dinger einfach nur Mist.



 Das dachte ich mir schon.


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

dann iset ja jut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

die rohloff ist ab, jetzt funktioniert auch der hinterbau. 18,6 kilogramm!







grussascha


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2008)

hat die rohloff so ne krasse auswirkung?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich sieht der Khujand den *Kettenstrebenschutz* nicht


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

das merkst du auf jeden fall. der hinterbau schlägt ganz fies auf ruppiger piste und die felge mach definitiv früher schlapp. mit leichten felgen (dt ex5.1) kannst dus vergessen. die kombination bringt nichts.

grussascha

@san andreas: reinweiß


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

Dafür ist der Sattel top ...
Sehr schönes Helius ! Doofe Frage: welches "weiß" ist das ?


----------



## Testonkel (7. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat die rohloff so ne krasse auswirkung?


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein Hinterbau arbeitet einfach gesagt unaufällig, bügelt alles schön weg und bietet Grip. Möglicherweise ist es auch ne Einstellungssache?


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist es auch ne Einstellungssache?



Naja, etwas mehr spielt da schon mit:

- Fahrergewicht
- Reifendruck
- Geschwindigkeit

Auf geshapten Pisten wie dem Funcross in WB, oder der 6-Cross Strecke und den meisten lokalen Spots ist das auch alles ok mit Rohloff. Aber wenns schnell und ruppig wird macht das keinen Spaß mehr!

Ich hab an meinem FR eine Rohloff. Da ist das total OK, weil ich damit kein Downhill fahre. Da ist sie tatsächlich unauffällig.

grussascha


----------



## Testonkel (7. Oktober 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> Naja, etwas mehr spielt da schon mit:
> 
> - Fahrergewicht
> - Reifendruck
> ...



Am Ende der DH in WB, bei den netten Bremswellen, funktionierte er wunderbar, meine Gabel dagegen rupfte mir ordentlich an den Händen. Ich hatte aber auch etwas zuviel Druckstufe und zuviel ÖL in der Gabel. Allerdings bringe ich auch gute 115-120kg mit. Das macht Bodenkontaktfreudig.


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

Bleibt...



richtig schrieb:


> - Reifendruck
> - Geschwindigkeit



...übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (7. Oktober 2008)

als ich wieder zur kettenschaltung zurück bin, hatte ich den gleichen aha-effekt.

wurde aber für das statement hier im forum ziemlich angepflaumt... 

je schneller man den hinterbau mag, desto eher merkt man den "hindernden" einfluss einer schweren schaltungsnabe am helius.


----------



## richtig (7. Oktober 2008)

gbm31 schrieb:


> wurde aber für das statement hier im forum ziemlich angepflaumt...


 gleich komische stimmung nach so ner aussage  hab ich gemerkt.

grussascha


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Neue Sticker, was meint ihr?






ok, schoiß Foddo, schoiß Kettenschutzgedöhns, aba egal 

und nix gegen den Sattel, sonst gibt es Ärger 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Neue Sticker, was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso neu? Steht doch immer noch Nicolai drauf 

Im Ernst: wirken ein bisschen schmächtig... der Original-Schriftzug macht mehr her. Meine Meinung und sicher Geschmackssache, daher per Definition nicht diskutabel


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2008)

is das dass neue decalset? wirkt ja echt klein.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> und nix gegen den Sattel, sonst gibt es Ärger
> 
> Gruß Guru.




Warum auch, sitzt man im Park ja eh fast nie drauf (vielleicht in der Liftschlange). Da darf er dann auch aus der Leichtbauabteilung stammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> is das dass neue decalset? wirkt ja echt klein.



Keine Angst, die gibt es in 2 Größen, und das sind die Kleinen, mehr konnte ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## Elfriede (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Decals sind eindeutig zu klein.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

Zu klein ! Der Lenkwinkel schaut sehr steil aus !


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel schaut sehr steil aus !



Ich glaube das liegt an dem Winkel aus dem ich es Fotografiert habe, hast aber Recht sieht so echt steil aus!


----------



## nationrider (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt an dem Winkel aus dem ich es Fotografiert habe, hast aber Recht sieht so echt steil aus!



stimmt wirkt wirklich sehr steil!
fährst du dreifach mit bash? sieht auf jeden fall riesig aus ´
-> ändert aber nichts dran, dass du da nen sehr schickes fahrzeug hast


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Oktober 2008)

auf meiner Suche nach einem neuen Rad stoße ich immer wieder auf das Helius CC.

Bin 2,02 m mit nackigen 120 kg.

Fährt jemand von Euch in "meiner" Klasse ein soches Bike ???


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

Red doch mal direkt mit Nicolai, da wird dir schon geholfen ! Im Notfall geht immer eine Custom Variante.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die gibt es in 2 Größen, und das sind die Kleinen, mehr konnte ich mir nicht leisten



na gott sei dank. ich wollte bei mir am bmxtb auch mal decalwechsel machen...


----------



## bardenberger (7. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> partliste und gewicht bitte!



Für alle, die es interessiert:

*






*Wie gesagt, nicht alle Gewichte sind gewogen ... einige sind geschätzt bzw. aus einschlägigen Listen. Insgesamt passen die Gewichte aber ja zu dem von mir gewogenen Gesamtgewicht von 11,1 kg.


Grüsse,
Bardenberger


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> fährst du dreifach mit bash? sieht auf jeden fall riesig aus ´



jep, ich möchte ja auch Bergab noch Treten können, ohne nen Herzinfarkt zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> fährst du dreifach mit bash?



Das hat mir der Guru nachgemacht!


----------



## GoaNoa (8. Oktober 2008)

Super schickes bike hast Du da! Sieht hammermäßig aus.
Gratuliere!


----------



## gbm31 (8. Oktober 2008)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Super schickes bike hast Du da! Sieht hammermäßig aus.
> Gratuliere!




jo!

bis auf den riesen-bash und 3-fach... 



(... und statt der silbernen xt-kurbel eine schwarze, oder auch slx...  )


----------



## richtig (8. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Das hat mir der Guru nachgemacht!



WOW! Sehr gut!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2008)

^^^seltsam ! ?

für den gleichen sattel haben sie mich gesteinigt...


----------



## gbm31 (8. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^^seltsam ! ?
> 
> für den gleichen sattel haben sie mich gesteinigt...





muss wohl an der stellung liegen... oder vieleicht doch am strebenschutz?

nein, jetzt hab ichs: das bike ist nicht orange!


----------



## nationrider (8. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^^seltsam ! ?
> 
> für den gleichen sattel haben sie mich gesteinigt...




dann hol dir doch nen sdg bel air und ruhe is......


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> dann hol dir doch nen sdg bel air und ruhe is......



 neee
 der WTB Laser V ist einfach nur geil . 

* gewicht 200 gr.
* ich lass den beim sattler nun weiss lederbeziehen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. Oktober 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Tretlagerbreite das Helius CC hat ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vic 780 (9. Oktober 2008)

68 mm wenn ich nich irre sowas kann man gut auf der website nachlesen 
ich hab das 70 irgendwas maß immer nur bei amerikanern erlebt


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2008)

Das müsste 68mm sein, aber Nagel mich jetzt bitte nicht fest


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal wieder mein ST. Hab ein paar Parts geändert und etwas "extra Love" von NICOLAI und mir dazugefügt!!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

geile schei55e    was kostet denn die extralove sache?


----------



## Testmaen (10. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> geile schei55e    was kostet denn die extralove sache?



Bei Neu-Bestellung eines Rahmens laut Preisliste 50. Bei Nachrüstung kA.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Oktober 2008)

dann wär aber auch die wippe rot eloxiert. er hat nur die lagerdeckel (was aber sehr gut aussieht besondes auch der sattelspanner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (11. Oktober 2008)

ca. 200.- kompellt


----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein ST. Hab ein paar Parts geändert und etwas "extra Love" von NICOLAI und mir dazugefügt!!



Schick. Gefällt mir!


----------



## Testmaen (11. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## corfrimor (12. Oktober 2008)

Bessere Bilder + kleines update









Grüße
corfrimor


----------



## abbath (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag den roten Umlenkhebel nicht mehr sehen 

Viele Grüße,
Kinky Kelly


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2008)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein ST. Hab ein paar Parts geändert und etwas "extra Love" von NICOLAI und mir dazugefügt!!
> ###



Sehr schön! 
Was wiegt denn die Lady?


----------



## haha (12. Oktober 2008)

@kroiterfee:

xlove lagerdeckel ca. 50-60 euro. umlenkhebel 60 euro pro stück, das elox kostet nochmal etwas aufpreis.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (12. Oktober 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Was wiegt denn die Lady?



So zwischen 17,5kg und 17,8kg im FR-Dress.


----------



## dantist (12. Oktober 2008)

@saintvsdiabolus: was ist das für ein Steuersatz an deinem ST? Schickes Bike, übrigens


----------



## gbm31 (12. Oktober 2008)

leider nurn handypick nach der tour heute:







abgespeckt von 18.45kg auf 15.94kg... 

ob der monarch wirklich langfristig bleiben darf, wird sich erst nach ein paar touren mehr zeigen. 
obwohl er am anfang relativ störrisch ist (dämpfungsmäßig), funktioniert er auf abfahrten total unauffällig.
ich hab ihn auf die zweitkleinste hinterbau-übersetzung gesetzt, weil so die hebelage am besten zu ihm zu passen scheint. federweg geht dabei nicht wirklich verloren, weil er einen satten cm mehr federweg hat als der original-stahlfederdämpfer (wenn dessen anschlagelastomer pulverisiert ist...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saintvsdiabolus (13. Oktober 2008)

@dantist: Das ist ein Brave Monster. hab die Lagerschalen nachträglich rot eloxieren lassen. THX


----------



## sluette (14. Oktober 2008)

@gmb31:

das ist ein altes helius dh, oder ? 
mit querovalisiertem unterrohr, oder ? 
müßte so von 2000 sein, so eins hatte ich auch mal, echt klasse !


----------



## gbm31 (14. Oktober 2008)

@ sluette:

jupp, ein dh von dezember 2001 mit querovalisiertem easton tandem unterrohr. 

hing erst mal 1.5 jahre dekorativ im shop und wird seitdem von mir getreten und misshandelt - ich krieg die kiste einfach nicht kaputt...


----------



## GoaNoa (14. Oktober 2008)

@gbm31:
Echt sehr schickes DH.
Ist das ne Z1 oder ne 66er? Bei Bj.2001 wohl eher ne Z1 oder?


----------



## haha (14. Oktober 2008)

@gbm31
nettes helius dh, meins ist gerade beim service und wird danach neu aufgebaut. welche dämpferlänge hast du denn verbaut? einen 220er?
die winkel schauen schon recht flach aus, fährt sich das gut so?
ich bin auch am überlegen, mir da nen luftdämpfer rein zu machen..


----------



## gbm31 (14. Oktober 2008)

thx für die blumen! 




GoaNoa schrieb:


> Ist das ne Z1 oder ne 66er?



ist ne z1 light rc2 - eine 66 baut zu hoch, außerdem ist sie für den rahmen eh too much. 




haha schrieb:


> welche dämpferlänge hast du denn verbaut? einen 220er?
> die winkel schauen schon recht flach aus, fährt sich das gut so?
> ich bin auch am überlegen, mir da nen luftdämpfer rein zu machen..



der monarch ist 216mm lang und hat 63mm federweg, der bei richtiger einstellung auf den letzten mm genutzt werden kann.

die winkel hab ich absichtlich etwas flacher eingestellt (durch die übersetzungswahl) - der federweg ist 10mm geringer als mit dem alten dämpfer @ max - also nix zu spüren  und die abfahrten sind entpannter.


----------



## GoaNoa (14. Oktober 2008)

@gbm31
Aah,ok.
Ne Z1 von 2006... hat 150 mm Federweg.Oder?
Das DH von ´01 hat doch mehr als 150mm am Heck.Oder?...
Kann das sein? Bei nem Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge/63mm Hub hast Du doch bestimmt mehr als 150 mm FW.
Weil mein FR von ´06 hat 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub=150mm Federweg...


----------



## gbm31 (14. Oktober 2008)

sowohl 200mm als auch 210mm stahlfederdämpfer haben 57mm hub.

zu den hinterbauübersetzungen lasse ich mal den falco sprechen:



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Der nominale Federweg in den einzelnen Positionen von oben bei einem 210 mm langen Dämpfer mit 56 mm Hub: 1: 150 mm, 2: 134 mm; 3: 117 mm, 4: 100 mm. Daraus ergeben sich folgende theoretische Übersetzungen: 1:2,7 ; 1:2,4 ; 1:2,1 ; 1:1,8
> 
> Grüße, Falco



wobei seine antwort eines außer acht lässt: selbst bei heftigen durchschlägen wird der anschlagelastomer immer noch 3-5mm des theoretischen hubs auffressen.

sprich, beim stahlfederdämpfer bleiben 53mm hub übrig, ergeben sich also:

1: 143,1mm, 2: 127.2mm, 3: 111.3mm, 4: 95.4mm

der monarch mit 63mm hub ermöglicht also:

1: 170.1mm, 2: 151.2mm, 3: 132.3mm, 4: 113.4mm

die oberste stellung (1) soll offiziell nicht genutzt werden - gibt steile winkel und der hinterreifen kann am sattelrohr schleifen.


ich nutze mit dem monarch am liebsten entweder ziemlich lineare 150mm oder leicht progressive 130mm...


----------



## haha (14. Oktober 2008)

aha, gute info.
dann kommt bei mir erst mal mein 5th element mit 218mm rein. freut mich, dass das möglich ist. 
hilfreicher beitrag.
bei mir kommt aber eine 66 light eta von 2006 rein, evtl. aber getravelt auf 150mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## menace0507 (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Oktober 2008)

Sach ma, wie hoch bzw. niedrig is'n dein Tretlager? 

Kommste Damit klar?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo Du es sagst Alpine, es sieht so aus als wenn der Dämpfer in der untersten Position eingehängt wäre, warum bitte das!?


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Dämpferschlitten sitzt auch ganz vorne.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Oktober 2008)

Nich ma das, da sind noch zwei Löcher ...


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, Augen schon zu müde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier auch nochmal meins!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2008)

Super schön !


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

auf jeden.. auch wenn die decals noch 10 cm weiter richtung steuerrohr gehören...


----------



## Nippes80 (16. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> auf jeden.. auch wenn die decals noch 10 cm weiter richtung steuerrohr gehören...



Ging leider nicht anders...weil das die Heavy Duty Sticker in der größten Größe sind, da hätte ich mir aussuchen können:

1. Sticker über das Gusset am Unterrohr
2. Sticher weiter in richtung oben auf dem Unterrohr, somit näher zusammen
3. Sticher genau auf die freie Fläche zwischen Tretlager und Gusset am Unterrohr! (was mir am besten gefallen hat  )


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2008)

ahhh ich sehs erst jetzt das ja noch ein gusset ist... ah ok. sorry hatte ich übersehen... wieviele grössen gibts denn von dem stickerset?


----------



## Nippes80 (16. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ahhh ich sehs erst jetzt das ja noch ein gusset ist... ah ok. sorry hatte ich übersehen... wieviele grössen gibts denn von dem stickerset?



In klein, mittel und groß!

Guckst Du!  http://nicolai.net/products_de/e-spare-parts.html  ganz unten auf der Seite!!!


----------



## nationrider (16. Oktober 2008)

die neuen sticker mag ich nicht,
dein ST dafür um so mehr: klasse rad, super aufbau


----------



## spooky1980 (16. Oktober 2008)

Repost 

wie oft willst du denn noch dein rad posten ? Wenn es mal ein anderes Bild wäre dann o.K aber es ist ja immer das gleiche Bild (Bilder).


----------



## dersteinmetz (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> ###



Elegant, ohne unnötige bunte-bling-bling Teile!
Doppeldaumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (24. Oktober 2008)

update:











15.8kg mittlerweile...


----------



## luck01 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Super Räder habt Ihr hier

Mir fällt nur auf, das Ihr überwiegend auf eine Gustav Bremse verzichtet.

Hat das besondere Gründe?


----------



## dadsi (24. Oktober 2008)

bei den Nicolai Leichtbaurädern ist eine GustavM Sünde

Ne im Ernst, bei dem Chasis bremst du auch mit einer Louise noch später, als der Rest der NNB (no nicolai biker) mit Gustav M 

Mir hat die kleine Lady immer gereicht auch beim ALP-X und 2800hm dh

PS:
was kann ich eigentlich für so ein FR (07) gebraucht mit deutlichen Spass-Spuren auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt erzielen ( mir ist so nach ST...). 
66eta,VanR,Mavic321,RF Diabolus Cockpit, Sattelstütze,Kurbel, Louise (07),SramX9, so Standard zum Fahren eben....


----------



## accutrax (25. Oktober 2008)

...EINE GUSTAV M IST NIE SÜNDE !!!

höchsten sündhaft teuer.....


gruss accu


----------



## softbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

So nachdem ich die letzte Woche mit testen verbracht hab und auch mal in ruppigem Gelände unterwegs war muss ich sagen dass ich einfach nur begeistert bin. Die Rahmengeometrie ist vom allerfeinsten. Meine alten Teile passen saugend in den Rahmen.  Alle Gänge lassen sich superknackig schalten und mit 15.3 Kilo denke ich kann man auch noch leben. Hier nun ein Foto meiner neuen Liebe.  Bin tierisch stolz


----------



## abbath (27. Oktober 2008)

Sieht spaßig aus.

Den Kabelsalat muss ich aber monieren.


----------



## softbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie macht mas denn besser?
Bin da für Vorschläge relativ offen.

Die Schaltzüge sind bereits so kurz dass ich den Lenker nur um 180Grad drehen kann. Das muss sein.

Gut vielleicht könnte ich die Bremsleitungen kürzen. Aber dann müsste ich Goodrige´s verbauen. Bei den Grimeca-Teilen ist dass schweinig nicht möglich.

Wer ein Verbesserungsvorschlag hat kann gern mal posten. Vielleicht gefällt mir ja die ein oder andere Idee.


----------



## Mobbel (28. Oktober 2008)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal meins!



WWWWWOOOOOWWWW


----------



## kitor (2. November 2008)

tag Leute,

ich weiß ich hatte es schon zweimal gepostet allerdings noch in wesentlich anderem Zustand. Nun ist es fertig und wartet drauf, dass es mal wieder in den Bikepark darf.....Ist nicht so einfach hier in HH

Helius ST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (2. November 2008)

sehr schön kitor! 
allerdings vermisse ich das sitzrohr/oberrohr-gusset (oder liegt es
daran das es grösse S ist?)


----------



## gbm31 (3. November 2008)

mir ist der lenkwinkel selbst für einen highspeed-dhler zu flach. 

dürfte ich den grund wissen, weshalb du die dämpferschiene so weit nach vorne montiert hast?


----------



## dersteinmetz (3. November 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> tag Leute,
> 
> ich weiß ich hatte es schon zweimal gepostet allerdings noch in wesentlich anderem Zustand. Nun ist es fertig und wartet drauf, dass es mal wieder in den Bikepark darf.....Ist nicht so einfach hier in HH
> 
> Helius ST



dämpferschlitten!!!!


----------



## Deadsailor667 (3. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
hätte noch ein extralove-kit in gold (gebraucht/neuwertig) für das aktuelle helius fr zu verkaufen. damit könnt ihr eure kiste noch schicker machen . bei interesse einfach eine pn.


----------



## T.I.M. (4. November 2008)

Der Lenkwinkel geht ja noch klar, aber wie tief ist das Tretlager bitte


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

up date - Reifen!





up date - Kettenspanner DX Pedale!





up date - Fun Sattel!





Gewicht 16,25Kg, zu allem bereit 





Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deadsailor667 (7. November 2008)

Hier mal mein FR Moped


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

sehr geiles FR


----------



## Nippes80 (7. November 2008)

Ui das sieht aber Super aus...sehr schön!!!! 

Gewicht???



Deadsailor667 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein FR Moped


----------



## Deadsailor667 (7. November 2008)

liegt momentan bei 15,8kg. aber ein bissl geht da noch ;-).


----------



## chris12 (7. November 2008)

sher schöne bikes wieder.

könntet ihr evtl. mal ein paar fahreindrücke von den rubber queen äußer? am besten im vergleich zu maxxis?

gruss
chris


----------



## Elfriede (7. November 2008)

Schick. Die Gabel baut nicht zufällig zu hoch für den Rahmen?


----------



## Deadsailor667 (7. November 2008)

zu den rubber queen kann ich nur sagen: geiler reifen! funktioniert meiner meinung nach bei schlechtem wetter um einiges besser wie die big betty. bei trockenem nehmen sich die beiden nicht soviel (beide top). die reifen mit maxxis zu vergleichen halte ich für gewagt. wäre wenn eh nur der vergleich mit den ardent oder advantage möglich (gleiche klasse). der advantage war meiner meinung nach jedoch um einiges anfälliger gegen durchstiche.

zur gabel: nein, baut nicht zu hoch !


----------



## dersteinmetz (7. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> up date - Reifen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht gut aus, aber hast du dich da net verwogen... wie bitteschön bekommst du denn 16.25kg zusammen????kommt ja schon fast an mein st dran....


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, aber hast du dich da net verwogen... wie bitteschön bekommst du denn 16.25kg zusammen????kommt ja schon fast an mein st dran....



Das Gewicht ist mir schnuppe, es fährt sich absolut geil!


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Ist das ein "small", dein Helius ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

wenn du mich meinst, nein M, das FR ist S


----------



## Deadsailor667 (8. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn du mich meinst, nein M, das FR ist S



FALSCH!  Das Helius FR ist M mit custom Sitzrohr


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2008)

Deadsailor667 schrieb:


> Das Helius FR ist M mit custom Sitzrohr



Bei Nicolai geht halt alles


----------



## Deadsailor667 (8. November 2008)

Hier noch ein kleines update...


----------



## kroiterfee (8. November 2008)

geilgeilgeil  die durolux kommt voll gut rüber


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2008)

Tolle Bilder ! Wie geht die Durolux ?


----------



## Deadsailor667 (8. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder ! Wie geht die Durolux ?



also ich persönlich finde sie super. klar, das 'ne fox oder 'ne rockshox (aber nicht die neuen MZ ) wahrscheinlich ein besseres ansprechverhalten hat, kostet aber auch nicht soviel und auf'm trail läuft sie sehr ruhig und zuverlässig. ausserdem funktioniert die absenkung (wer's braucht) im gegensatz zu manch anderen luft-konkurenten. in meinem "fahrerkreis" ist sie jetzt 3mal unterwegs und alle sind bisher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Phil85 (8. November 2008)

Sehr schick Dominik


----------



## Deadsailor667 (8. November 2008)

Phil85 schrieb:


> Sehr schick Dominik



Danke, armer Krüppel... gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (8. November 2008)

Echt 'ne Augenweide das FR!


----------



## Oettinger (9. November 2008)

@deadsailor667

sehr schönes FR  
weißt du (oder jemand anders) die Einbauhöhe der Durolux in der 180mm Variante?
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. November 2008)

welche Schriftzugfarbe ist das ????
grau....schwarz !?!?!?!?


----------



## c_w (9. November 2008)

Sieht mir nach schwarz aus... hab ich auch, schwarze Decals auf' schwarz elox. Sieht super aus, finde ich


----------



## balticnor (9. November 2008)

Ich will auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zeigen...









Vorbau und Lenker werden noch geändert.........


----------



## Deadsailor667 (9. November 2008)

Grunzi schrieb:


> welche Schriftzugfarbe ist das ????
> grau....schwarz !?!?!?!?



Decalfarbe ist Gunmetal...dunkel grau metallic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (9. November 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> Vorbau und Lenker werden noch geändert.........



dann mach auch noch den mecki´s schriftzug ab 
trotzdem: thumbs up  schicker hobel


----------



## 525Rainer (11. November 2008)

ein paar neue teile drauf:


----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2008)

insgesamt eine sehr geile bilderseite hier.... hut ab an die besitzer! geile bikes!


----------



## trek 6500 (11. November 2008)

..ma unser rotes ....


----------



## Speedpreacher (12. November 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein paar neue teile drauf:



nabend! sehr schöne kombi, bes. lenker/vorbau . Endlich auch mal einer mit vro! was ist denn das für den vorbaulänge und welche spezifika hat der lenker (länge, rise...)?


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein paar neue teile drauf:



Mach mal schwarze Kabelbinder dran !!!! Schaut dann noch besser aus...


----------



## 525Rainer (12. November 2008)

servus,
find VRO auch top. kommt auf mein neues AM auch drauf nur etwas länger und höher weil kleinere rahmengrösse.
auf dem aktuellen VRO vorbau steht "55 short 105" drauf. auf dem 68cm breiten lenker Ultralite 12grad.

die kabelbinder sind absicht. mir taugs. die zugführung mag a bissl chaotisch ausschaun aber nur so ist tailwhip und barspin möglich.


----------



## Kuwahades (14. November 2008)

Gud`n,
kann mir jemand sagen, in welchen Abstufungen sich der Federweg, bei einem Helius FR Bj. 2007 verändert,, wenn man den Dämpfer an der hinteren Aufhängung anders einhängt. Und wie sich der Lenkwinkel verändert wenn man die Position an der vorderen Dämpferschiene verändert ?
Alles bei einem Dämpfer mit 200 mm Einbaulänge und 57 Hub.

Danke

Gruß Karsten


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2008)

Hab heute auch mal wieder Bilder machen lassen, man war das teuer  

















Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Testmaen (16. November 2008)

Mit den Hammer-Bildern ist ja für 'nen guten Wochenstart gesorgt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2008)

Das möchte ich auch hoffen  alles gute für die neue Woche, ich muss zum Arbeitsamt


----------



## Testmaen (16. November 2008)

Danke! Dir natürlich auch. Mit so Bildern hat man sich schliesslich das Recht auf eine gute Gesamt-Woche verdient. 

Das wird schon!


----------



## Elfriede (16. November 2008)

Wo treibst du dich bloß immer rum?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. November 2008)

viel glück beim a-amt.


----------



## Tom:-) (17. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich auch hoffen  alles gute für die neue Woche, ich muss zum Arbeitsamt


 
mönsch, das heisst doch jetzt arbeitsagentur.


----------



## nationrider (17. November 2008)

guru: sieht lang und flach aus, ist das vlt. ein m mit s-sitzrohr oder ein l mit m-sitzrohr?


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2008)

Nein es ist ein normales in M.


----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2008)

..schöne bilder - aber warum kosten  die dich was ??? bzw, warum machste se net selber ?????


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..schöne bilder - aber warum kosten  die dich was ???


Danke , das mit den Kosten warn Witz 





trek 6500 schrieb:


> bzw, warum machste se net selber ?????




Kannst Du solche Bilder machen , ich nicht!

Grüßle Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (20. November 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> .
> 
> ... die kabelbinder sind absicht. mir taugs. die zugführung mag a bissl chaotisch ausschaun aber nur so ist tailwhip und barspin möglich.



so wär´s auch möglich:

http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/web_trials_geek/Resize/DSC_3397%20%5B%5D.JPG

..aber auch hier ist scheinbar der Kabelbinder unentbehrlich 
LG Rico


----------



## 525Rainer (20. November 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> so wär´s auch möglich:
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/web_trials_geek/Resize/DSC_3397%20%5B%5D.JPG
> 
> ...



der hat aber keine schaltung. bei mir kommen noch zwei kabel dazu. ausserdem würd die vordere durch den gabelschaft geführte bremsleitung beim wegwerfen des radls ständig abknicken und unten würds eng werden wegen fettem reifen. und dem hydro rotor trau ich irgendwie nich so. alles in allem hat sich mein kabelsalat bis jetzt eigentlich bewährt.


----------



## Kuwahades (20. November 2008)

... der alte Helius FR Rahmen von Wodan


----------



## derCyberbiker (21. November 2008)

Mein Baby hat das Licht der Welt erblickt.


----------



## alterknochen (21. November 2008)

naja...steckt nochn bischen im Geburtskanal, aber nice!


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. November 2008)

@ alterknochen: was macht denn das eigene Ufo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2008)

@timbo: gibts schon ein Bildchen vom Ion (Rahmen) ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. November 2008)

Servus, nein noch nicht, aber ich hoffe er kommt morgen...


----------



## alterknochen (22. November 2008)

@Tim

wird seit nem halben Jahr immer wieder mal gesichtet...hab aber erst vor ein paar Tagen mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Sind in meiner Galerie und werden die Tage mal in den Ufo-Thread gestellt. 

Du wechselst deine Bikes öfter als ich meine Unterhosen...kannn das sein?

Gruss 

Chris


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2008)

@cyberbiker : ... wird ein feines teil ..!!!


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2008)

mein erstes Nicolai 

is von 04.


----------



## Testmaen (22. November 2008)

Du und deine Graffiti-Hintergründe ... *kopschüttel*


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2008)

Besser als "Keller" Bilder


----------



## Testonkel (23. November 2008)

So fühlt es sich wohl, ein schöner Tag! Ein paar Updates mussten wegen einer Baumbegegnung gemacht werden.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## joseppe (23. November 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> So fühlt es sich wohl, ein schöner Tag! Ein paar Updates mussten wegen einer Baumbegegnung gemacht werden.



ist der baum kaputt und du musst einen neuen pflanzen?


----------



## Testonkel (23. November 2008)

joseppe schrieb:


> ist der baum kaputt und du musst einen neuen pflanzen?



Wir einigten uns auf Unentschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

hab durch einen zufall bilder auf pinkbike von meinem alten helius dh gefunden, allerdings noch im setup vom vorbesitzer. ich habs aber bis auf kleinigkeiten genauso aufgebaut gehabt.












wahnsinn, wie man so ein bike vor 7 jahren aufgebaut hat..
und ich habs immer noch, nur ists gerade beim service und wartet auf einen neuaufbau


----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2008)

Azonic LoveSeat - wer den hatte, brauchte eigentlich gar keinen Federweg mehr 

Schöner Klassiker...


----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

ich hab diese dann diese tioga riesenbank draufgehabt, auch nicht gerade besser


----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2008)

haha schrieb:


> ich hab diese dann diese tioga riesenbank draufgehabt, auch nicht gerade besser



Diesen roten, walförmigen Sattel?  Zum Glück sind einige Trends an mir vorbei gegangen...


----------



## nationrider (24. November 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Azonic LoveSeat - wer den hatte, brauchte eigentlich gar keinen Federweg mehr


vor allem in kombi mit den gazzas 
aber die monster ist funktionell und optisch immer noch schön anzusehn...


----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

nein, nein, den tioga multicontrol in xxl. weiß aber welchen du meinst, der fette mit den roten streben. da hats sattelstützen in mengen verbogen..
gab doch mal von scott ein octane mit sitzbank fast wie bei ner motocross.
schön find ich das heute allerdings nicht mehr


----------



## nationrider (24. November 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Diesen roten, walförmigen Sattel?  Zum Glück sind einige Trends an mir vorbei gegangen...




den gabs auch in schwarz/weiss ... hab ich mir sagen lassen*pfeiffindieluft*


----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

mit der monster war ich voll zufrieden, die war auch noch top verarbeitet.
wirkt aber fast mickrig gegen fox 40 etc.


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2008)

Genial! Das waren Zeiten.
Wenn wir dann schon bei oldschool sind: Mein Trombone 2000 mit Pace Monster Gabel (Carbon), Tune Naben, Race Face, Gustav M usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

nobles gerät das trombone, und nur traumteile dran


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2008)

haha schrieb:


> nobles gerät das trombone, und nur traumteile dran



Danek für die Blumen, habe ich aber mittlerweile nicht mehr.
Aber Kalle seitdem treu


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

hat hier wer den guten alten Tioga Sattel verlangt, ich war jung und brauchte das Geld


----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

ich bin zwar schon oft nicolai fremdgegangen, aber ein bike von denen muss immer sein.


----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

@guru:
ja, genau den tioga hab ich gehabt. ich glaub meiner war aber noch ein stück größer. so schlecht schaut der eigentlich gar nicht aus, hab ihn nicht mehr in erinnerung gehabt


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2008)

@haha: anderer Sattel, die ganzen Schützer weg, schönes Kettenblatt und ab gehts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

@ san andreas:

da hast du recht. ein kürzerer niedrigerer vorbau müsste noch her. bis auf den rahmen, den vorbau, den lenker und die kettenführung hab ich aber keine teile mehr davon, eigentlich schade..
jetzt wirds mit ner magura wotan und 2 kettenblättern wieder aufgebaut, vom downhiller zum tourer, so ändern sich die zeiten.


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

Damals fuhr ich noch den 24x3,0 Gazza, man sieht es zwar nicht, aber egal 





Ich möchte auch nichts anderes mehr fahren, als ein Nicolai


----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

@guru:

auch mit 24" unterwegs gewesen. so bin ich auch 2 jahre rumgeeiert, leider hat der 2.6er gazza mir eine kettenstrebe kaputt gerieben. das laufrad hat beim springen scheinbar geflext, und so hab ich irgendwann ein richtig tiefe ausfräsung gehabt


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

als ich danach wieder auf 26" umgestiegen bin war das der Himmel für mich
dicke Reifen sind nur eine 





Falco Mille schrieb:


> Schwanzverlängerung.


----------



## haha (24. November 2008)

3"er sind und waren echt übertrieben, ich kenn aber noch jemanden, der darauf schwört, um damit am gardasee den 601er mit lichtgeschwindigkeit runter zu jagen..
noch ne ansicht:


----------



## 525Rainer (25. November 2008)

die farbe in kombination mit dem hinterbau sieht voll geil aus. könnte man durchaus im aktuellen katalog so abbilden. felgen passen auch gut. ein helius ist einfach zeitlos..


----------



## haha (25. November 2008)

genau, zeitlos ist das treffende wort.
nach dem wiederaufbau wird es dann alu natur mit ein paar roten elox. teilen sein, und wenn der khujand die passende farbe hat, die ich will, dann bekommts doch noch ne beschichtung


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2008)

haha schrieb:


> genau, zeitlos ist das treffende wort.
> nach dem wiederaufbau wird es dann alu natur mit ein paar roten elox. teilen sein, und wenn der khujand die passende farbe hat, die ich will, dann bekommts doch noch ne beschichtung



ja ja ja ,-
 bin ja drann  an der "spezialfarbe"

ich hoffe mal,-
 das mein kumpel mir grünes licht gibt,-bzgl. dem schuss glitzer/metalick in die wunschfarbe.


 wird dann bestimmt PORNO !


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2008)

Kannst du mein Hardtail dann auch in Porno lackieren ? Geht Porno auch matt ?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2008)

in  glitzer/metalick  MATT ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (25. November 2008)

stimmt, jetzt wos san andreas sagt, porno glanz heißt die farbe.
die dürfte in der RAL palette drin sein, brauchst also nicht mehr zu fragen, khujand.
spass bei seite, keine hetze, der rahmen ist ja noch nichtmal vom service zurück.
hat also alles noch wunderbar zeit.


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. November 2008)

Zum Thema Klassiker hab ich auch noch was, mein erstes Nicolai... Die Bilder sind vom Vorbesitzer, ich hatte einen anderen Aufbau, denn hier sind fast alle Sünden vereint, die aufs Gewicht drücken: Azonic Loveseat, Stahlkurbel, Gustl, Double Wide, Monster, Rohloff, Gazzas...


----------



## Kuwahades (25. November 2008)

ich finds cool !


----------



## haha (25. November 2008)

heftig, geiles teil. das hat bestimmt nochmal 1 kilo mehr als meines auf dem buckel. meins hat übrigens 21,8 kilo gewogen, monster sei dank.


----------



## joseppe (25. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klassiker hab ich auch noch was, mein erstes Nicolai... Die Bilder sind vom Vorbesitzer, ich hatte einen anderen Aufbau, denn hier sind fast alle Sünden vereint, die aufs Gewicht drücken: Azonic Loveseat, Stahlkurbel, Gustl, Double Wide, Monster, Rohloff, Gazzas...



die mehr als geile farbe reisst das alles wieder raus!


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. November 2008)

In echt kam die Farbe echt noch besser, kommt auf Fotos selten gut rüber!

@ haha: Das waren eher zwei Kilo mehr als bei Dir, aber nach zwei Abspeckkuren war das Teil der Hammer, bis es geklaut wurde:


----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2008)

wer sowas klaut den sollte man mit einbetonierten füssen im hafen versenken 

spitzenteil!


----------



## joseppe (25. November 2008)

die vorderradbremse weg zu lassen ist keine adequate gewichtsparmethode für ein nicolai. 
das überlassen wir den kiddies die noch zusätzlich das profil der reifen nebst schaltung einsparen.

PS: ist die farbe kryptonite green?


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. November 2008)

Hehe, die Bremse hab ich auch nicht aus Gewichtsersparnis weggelassen, sondern weil der Adapter für die 66 fehlte. Am nächsten Tag war der Adapter da, aber das Bike gestohlen. Ist wirklich das letzte Foto vom Bike, daher ist auch eine Bremsscheibe montiert. Die Farbe weiß ich nicht mehr, aber das Kryptonite gab es damals meines Wissens noch nicht, bzw. hieß es da noch nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (25. November 2008)

Wenn jemand den Namen, oder die RAL Nummer dieses Grüns weiss, wäre es nett, wenn er mir bescheid sagen würde !
Wollte mein UFO DS eigentlich Perlkupfer pulvern lassen, aber das grün ist der Hammer !


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. November 2008)

Ich check nochmal meine Emails von damals, Falco konnte mir die RAL-Farbe anhand der Rahmennummer sagen, mal sehen ob ich das nochmal finde, schreibe Dir dann!


----------



## BikeViking (25. November 2008)

Aber bitte auch hier rein ja. 

Wir wollen ja alle was davon haben.

LG Lukas


----------



## Kuwahades (25. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ich check nochmal meine Emails von damals, Falco konnte mir die RAL-Farbe anhand der Rahmennummer sagen, mal sehen ob ich das nochmal finde, schreibe Dir dann!



der Service von Nicolai Fahrern ist sogar noch besser als von der Firma selber


----------



## KHUJAND (26. November 2008)

is bestimmt
RAL 6010 grassgrün.---> http://images.google.de/images?gbv=...ct=result&cd=1&q=bilder+RAL+grasgrün.&spell=1


----------



## pfalz (26. November 2008)

meinst Du?

finde es es sieht eher nach RAL 6001 oder 6032 aus...Grassgrün geht doch eher ins oliv?...Naja, Du bist der Pulverer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (26. November 2008)

So, es handelt sich um: Granny Smith Dormant Sparcle. Laut Falco wird diese Farbe leider nicht mehr hergestellt und von niemanden mehr angeboten... Sry guys!

Und eben hat noch der Postbote geklingelt, hier schon mal ein kleines Bild:


----------



## pfalz (26. November 2008)

..lecker...


----------



## Kuwahades (26. November 2008)

Schade !
RAL 6035 Perlgrün kommt vielleicht auch net verkehrt ?!

und Dankeschön


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. November 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Schade !
> RAL 6035 Perlgrün kommt vielleicht auch net verkehrt ?!
> 
> und Dankeschön



Kein Problem


----------



## abbath (26. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Und eben hat noch der Postbote geklingelt, hier schon mal ein kleines Bild:



Da hat sich extralove ausnahmsweise mal gelohnt! Sehr geil.


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2008)

Naaiiiis !


----------



## acmatze (26. November 2008)

Ich denke ma' ral 6018 kommt dem Farbton recht nahe. Hab mein Helius FR auch vor kurzem in ral 6018 pulvern lassen und Ich muss sagen: Es sieht verdammt gaaiiillll aus!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (26. November 2008)

@timbowjoketown
wo haste das geile stück denn her?ist ja noch einer der ersten 08er?!


----------



## 525Rainer (26. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> So, es handelt sich um: Granny Smith Dormant Sparcle. Laut Falco wird diese Farbe leider nicht mehr hergestellt und von niemanden mehr angeboten... Sry guys!
> 
> Und eben hat noch der Postbote geklingelt, hier schon mal ein kleines Bild:


----------



## acmatze (26. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> So, es handelt sich um: Granny Smith Dormant Sparcle. Laut Falco wird diese Farbe leider nicht mehr hergestellt und von niemanden mehr angeboten... Sry guys!
> 
> Und eben hat noch der Postbote geklingelt, hier schon mal ein kleines Bild:



war der nicht bei ebay drin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (26. November 2008)

Ja das stimmt, Nummer am Hauptrahmen ist 2, aber ich weiß nicht ob man das auf die Serie beziehen kann. Hab das Teil im Auktionshaus zu einem verdammt guten Kurs geschossen, da musste der Keiler leider dran glauben ;-)

@ acmatze: jupp


----------



## xMARTINx (26. November 2008)

nummer 2 ist ja mal geil,ist der zweite serien-ion,ich hab das achte


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2008)

Verdammt, ich treib Nummer 1 auf und dann bin ich noch toller als ihr, hehe...
@timbo: sehr schöner Rahmen ! Der erste, an dem das Elox-Gelumpe wirklich gut aussieht (außer MARTINs Mpire) ! Wird die Fox jetzt auch weiß ?


----------



## Kuwahades (27. November 2008)

Gud`n,
hat einer irgendwo noch ein Foto von dem antik grauen Helius, das hier mal im Forum abgebildet war ?
Ich finde es nicht mehr, würds mir nur gerne mal wieder ankucken


----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2008)

acmatze schrieb:


> Ich denke ma' ral 6018 kommt dem Farbton recht nahe. Hab mein Helius FR auch vor kurzem in ral 6018 pulvern lassen und Ich muss sagen: Es sieht verdammt gaaiiillll aus!!!



das hier (zwar nur ein ghost) habe ich gemacht. 
 es ist in RAL 6018 (gelbgün) gepulvert.


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wird die Fox jetzt auch weiß ?



Wenn ich das wüsste... Wollte eigentlich einen schwarzen Radsatz mit weißer Gabel, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich den Radsatz verkaufen werde. Ansonsten muss ich den weißen behalten und dann mit der Gabel mal schauen... schwarz, trotzdem weiß, oder in Rostschutzgrundierung lassen... Ich stecke alles mal provisorisch zusammen und schaue wie es wirkt.


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2008)

Bin schon gespannt ! Der Rahmen ist einfach geil !
Ich denke, weiße Gabel und schwarze Laufräder kämen säääääähr gut !


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. November 2008)

Also, nur schnell zusammengesteckt, keine Kommentare über Reifen oder Hintergrund bitte! Ich glaube eine weiße Gabel wäre too much...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2008)

^^auch hier
------------------------

passt nicht...


da passt nur ne boxxer WC rein . wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (27. November 2008)

Auch hier? Ich war ja nie weg ;-) Du warst ja noch nie ein Freund der 40... Ich finde sie passt da hervorragend rein und es geht ja auch nur um die Farbe!


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2008)

Moin,

will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber nach Helius sieht das nicht aus 

MfG


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. November 2008)

Hast natürlich recht, ich verschwinde in den passenden Thread, sorry!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Auch hier? Ich war ja nie weg ;-) Du warst ja noch nie ein Freund der 40... Ich finde sie passt da hervorragend rein und es geht ja auch nur um die Farbe!



"auch hier" 
 heist nur,-das ich diesen text auch im fotoalbum gepostet habe.


----------



## richtig (27. November 2008)

[edit]


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. November 2008)

Wenn Du den Thread verfolgt hättest, wüsstest Du, dass ich das Bild nicht unabsichtlich im falschen Thread gepostet habe, sondern es sich so entwickelt hat im Rahmen eines Helius ST-Nostalgiethemas. Danach wurde der Rahmen von mehreren aufgegriffen, weshalb ich das von dir zitierte Bild gepostet habe, um einen farblichen Eindruck zu gewinnen. Ausser Dir, hat das wohl auch den ein oder anderen interessiert und die wussten auch das es nur darum ging, einen Eindruck zu bekommen. Weil ich wusste, das es wohl trotzdem Leute geben wird, die das nicht verstehen, habe ich es extra dazu geschrieben, tja, hat bei Dir wohl auch nichts genutzt. Die Tapete habe ich zu verantworten, ja, aber meiner Tochter gefällt sie.

Habs echt versucht sportlich zu nehmen, hat aber nicht geklappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2008)

schluss HIER ! 
der thread kommt von der anzahl an "komments" verdächtig nah an den UFO-Thread.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. November 2008)

mmh, ich würde vielleicht den Hauptrahmen in der selben Farbe pulvern, wie die Fox, da gingen auch die weissen Anbauteile noch voll in Ordnung, ist aber alles geschmacksache


----------



## richtig (27. November 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Thread verfolgt hättest, wüsstest Du, dass ich das Bild nicht unabsichtlich im falschen Thread gepostet habe, sondern es sich so entwickelt hat im Rahmen eines Helius ST-Nostalgiethemas. Danach wurde der Rahmen von mehreren aufgegriffen, weshalb ich das von dir zitierte Bild gepostet habe, um einen farblichen Eindruck zu gewinnen. Ausser Dir, hat das wohl auch den ein oder anderen interessiert und die wussten auch das es nur darum ging, einen Eindruck zu bekommen. Weil ich wusste, das es wohl trotzdem Leute geben wird, die das nicht verstehen, habe ich es extra dazu geschrieben, tja, hat bei Dir wohl auch nichts genutzt. Die Tapete habe ich zu verantworten, ja, aber meiner Tochter gefällt sie.
> 
> Habs echt versucht sportlich zu nehmen, hat aber nicht geklappt!



schon ok, habs gesehen. alles wieder gut.
grussascha


----------



## stahlritzel (4. Dezember 2008)

hier mein neuer feuerstuhl


----------



## richtig (4. Dezember 2008)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> hier mein neuer feuerstuhl



uii, schick, schick. für meinen geschmack noch etwas viel silber dran; obwohl sich das meistens im hinblick auf das preis/gewichts/leistungsverhältnis nicht vermeiden lässt. Auf jeden fall geil mit den Decals und dem Laufradsatz.

grussascha


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Dezember 2008)

@khujand  : ..na, dann lösch doch mal wieder - ist doch dein lieblingshobby ....


----------



## softbiker (5. Dezember 2008)

Hey stahlritzel,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann is dass der Rahmen vom jürgen oda...

Schaut ziemlich schick aus.


----------



## nationrider (5. Dezember 2008)

weiß garnicht ob ich es in diesem fred hatte, egal ich post es einfach mal:


----------



## Zozobra (5. Dezember 2008)

The most up to date pic of my '07 FR






Swapped the seatpost for a Masterpiece and the cassette for XTR since then, dropping the total weight to 14.8 kg.


----------



## nationrider (5. Dezember 2008)

the wall is nice  an the FR also 

you´ve got another picture, which shows the whole bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zozobra (5. Dezember 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> the wall is nice  an the FR also
> 
> you´ve got another picture, which shows the whole bike?



Thanks 
Here are some more:


----------



## nationrider (5. Dezember 2008)

nice and light! 

but i miss a gusset on the seattube?
is a taylor-frame???


----------



## Zozobra (5. Dezember 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> nice and light!
> 
> but i miss a gusset on the seattube?
> is a taylor-frame???



Yes, and it'll get even lighter when I swap the shock spring for a titanium one, it's on the way already 

Exactly, a custom sized frame: it's a small (425 mm seat tube and no gusset) but with a 600 mm ETT.


----------



## nationrider (5. Dezember 2008)

ah, an RCS spring,? nice but very expensive, i used a cheap
titatium spring which crashed after a littel drop 

you use your saddle in a very high position, why do you order
a short seattube and a longer toptube? wouldn´t be better 
for the frame if you´ve got an "m" with the gusset?


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Dezember 2008)

Which Fork is that? Looks good!


----------



## Zozobra (5. Dezember 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> ah, an RCS spring,? nice but very expensive, i used a cheap
> titatium spring which crashed after a littel drop



Nope, I ordered a Nuke Proof one from ChainReactionCycles. Yes a ti spring is usually expensive unless you find a good deal on eBay, but it's probably the last thing I could do to lighten by bike, so what the hell, I went on and ordered it 



nationrider schrieb:


> you use your saddle in a very high position, why do you order
> a short seattube and a longer toptube? wouldn´t be better
> for the frame if you´ve got an "m" with the gusset?


Yes, my seatpost is high since I ride mostly trail and don't do any huge drops and such, but it's still below the minimum insertion marking on the seatpost and also it complies with Nicolai requirements: the seatpost end is below the lower weld on the top tube & seat tube junction. So I', not worried about breaking the seatpost or the frame, and this way the frame is lighter and I can drop the seatpost lower.


----------



## Zozobra (5. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Which Fork is that? Looks good!



A Fox 36 Van R 2008, stickers removed (a hard work by the way). Thank you!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Dezember 2008)

@Zozo nice bike .


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2008)

mir gefällt das Baik auch, schwarz ist halt einfach nur schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (5. Dezember 2008)

Really nice, I like black bikes, too. Very clean.
But I can't really get, for which intended use it is configured... an FR bike with Nobby Nic? Or are you only riding on nice fir needle grounds? ;-)
For me, it looks a little bit like "weight comes first".


----------



## Zozobra (5. Dezember 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> But I can't really get, for which intended use it is configured... an FR bike with Nobby Nic? Or are you only riding on nice fir needle grounds? ;-)
> For me, it looks a little bit like "weight comes first".



I do mostly trail riding and where I live we don't have any sharp rocks at all. Nobby Nics are very light for the weight, roll well and have a very decent grip, I really do like them. Sure they are not too durable but I haven't torn the sidewalls yet (like I did on 3 Racing Ralphs) and they wear ok (the rear one will soon need replacing while the front one is still going strong after a good season of riding - over 5000 kms on those tires). Yes, the frame is overkill for a trail bike that doesn't see any real freeriding, but I liked it so much that I had to buy it and save weight on other parts.

For the Alps I have a pair of Continental Diesels 2.5


----------



## c_w (5. Dezember 2008)

Zozobra schrieb:


> I do mostly trail riding and where I live we don't have any sharp rocks at all. Nobby Nics are very light for the weight, roll well and have a very decent grip, I really do like them. Sure they are not too durable but I haven't torn the sidewalls yet (like I did on 3 Racing Ralphs) and they wear ok (the rear one will soon need replacing while the front one is still going strong after a good season of riding - over 5000 kms on those tires). Yes, the frame is overkill for a trail bike that doesn't see any real freeriding, but I liked it so much that I had to buy it and save weight on other parts.
> 
> For the Alps I have a pair of Continental Diesels 2.5



So the tires are not the 'problem', the frame is to much, ok. I can understand this, the FR is really nice. For me, it's more beautiful than the AM.
I like the Nobby Nic too, I use them for trail riding in the summer on my Helius CC, quite usable and not so heavy. But in autumn and winter I prefer more profile. Same for "more than just trails".


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Dezember 2008)

..extrem nice bike !!!!!! happy trails !!!


----------



## Nippes80 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hey meine Helius Freunde,

bräuchte mal Eure Meinung, ich will mir für unter den Weihnachtsbaum ne neue Federgabel gönnen!

Zur Wahl stehen:

1. Marzocchi 66 RC3 Mod. 2008 (+Ansprechverhalten,? Qualität, -Gerwicht, +Optik)
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...#DQG#&Prgho\hdu&#@#88;<:&mCJ=&IDOggetto=55966
2. Marzocchi 66 ATA Mod. 2008 (+Gewicht, -ATA Funktion habe ich bei meiner 06er ETA nie gebraucht, ?Qualität, -Optik)
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...G#&Prgho\hdu&#@#88;<:&IDOggetto=55965#details
3. Totem Solo Air Mod. 2009 (+Gewicht, ?Qualität, +echte Lockout Funktion, +Optik)
http://sram.com/en/rockshox/freeride/totem/

Welche meint Ihr würde am besten mit meinem Helius ST 07 harmonieren? (Bitte keine Doppelbrücke vorschlagen) Beziehungsweise bin auch dankbar für Pro, Contra und Erfahrungen.

Gruß


----------



## haha (7. Dezember 2008)

na, dass kennen wir doch schon...

bleib bei deiner light eta, du wirst es bereuen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (7. Dezember 2008)

@haha

Dank Dir auf jeden Fall schon einmal (noch iss meine ETA nicht weg )....was hast du Dir denn gekauft das Du so unzufrieden bist? Und warum willst Du die The One loswerden, für mich die beste Bremse!!!

Gruß


----------



## haha (7. Dezember 2008)

ich hab ein helius dh, dort habe ich die 66 drin gehabt, unwissend, dass die gabel zu hoch baut. also habe ich jetzt eine magura wotan, aber noch nicht getestet, da das rad zerlegt ist. 
wie gesagt, die 66 light eta funktioniert besser als die anderen vorgeschlagenen gabeln, und ich bin sie alle gefahren. butterweiches ansprechen in verbingung mit einer sagenhaften druckstufe, die du bei guter einstellung nicht zum durchschlagen bringst, super simple abstimmung der härte durch luft ( max 1 bar., also kein hoher druck, der das ding defektanfällig macht). in meinem bikerkreis ist die 66 light eta mit abstand die beliebteste gabel, und bei keiner von 5, die rumfahren hatte bisher irgendjemand etwas auszusetzen.
warum also deine gabel tauschen, oder bist du unzufrieden mit der funktion.
nochmal im schnelldurchlauf:

66 rc3: viel zu schwer, keine bessere funktion als deine, taiwan usw.
66 ata: funktioniert nicht gerade toll, defektanfällig bis zum geht nicht mehr, schraubt sich von alleine runter usw.
totem: geht auf jeden fall gut, hat aber nicht die tolle performance wie deine light eta.

also, lass die gabel drin, und wenn du wirklich meinst, du musst sie loswerden, dann geb sie mir, einem 66 light eta liebhaber!!

zur one: ist eine super bremse, hat bei mir aber nur als übergang gedient, bis die hope tech v2 draußen ist. der sinn des tausch ist fraglich, ich teste aber gerne, solange ich keinen verlust mache, viele teile durch.


----------



## accutrax (7. Dezember 2008)

dem schliesse ich mich an, die 66 light eta ist in der performance unschlagbar, das einzige was für die totem spricht ist das sie leichter ist...

gruss accu


----------



## stahlritzel (7. Dezember 2008)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hey stahlritzel,
> 
> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann is dass der Rahmen vom jürgen oda...
> 
> Schaut ziemlich schick aus.


 



hallo wollte mal fragen welchen jürgen du meinst ?ich komme aus der nähe köln /kerpen


----------



## Nippes80 (7. Dezember 2008)

@haha

Eins interessiert mich noch...hab Ihr irgendwie andere Gewichtsangaben zu den 66iger Gabeln? Laut Marzocchi Seite wiegt meine 06er ETA 2970g und die 08er RC3 2980g! Es hat mich jemand angeschrieben der die 08er RC3 hat, der sagte das die Gabel 200g mehr wiegt???? 

Gruß


----------



## haha (8. Dezember 2008)

die rc3 von einem kollegen wiegt 3320 gramm. die 66 light eta wiegt mit achse 2998 gramm, von mir gewogen. 
hier nochmal dein helius, damit in der galerie mal wieder ein bild kommt.
für mich ein schöner und stimmiger aufbau:


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2008)

Definitiv eines der besten Helius.


----------



## Kiwi8 (9. Dezember 2008)

Meins!


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2008)

Wow, mal wieder ne geile CC Schüssel  Welche Farbe ist das, ist das Alu gestrahlt?


----------



## abbath (9. Dezember 2008)

Die weißen Teile, Sattel, Gabel, passen imho nicht so gut, aber ein sehr schönes Rad ist's trotzdem!

Neu? Wenn ja: Warum CC und nicht RC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (10. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe ist das, ist das Alu gestrahlt?



Sieht aus, als ob es silber-elox (Gott hab es selig!) und ein CC älteren Bj's ist.

Ich meine Canti-Sockel und ein schmaleres Druckstreben-Profil zu erkennen, als bei den aktuellen Modellen.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als ob es silber-elox (Gott hab es selig!) und ein CC älteren Bj's ist.
> 
> Ich meine Canti-Sockel und ein schmaleres Druckstreben-Profil zu erkennen, als bei den aktuellen Modellen.



wann gabs denn bei den CC`s kein silber eloxiert mehr ? mein FR ( 2007 ) hats noch


----------



## Testmaen (10. Dezember 2008)

Silber-elox gibts ja generell nicht mehr. Denke dein Rahmen wird einer der Letzten gewesen sein. Trauere nämlich schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2008)

werde bald nochmal ein bild hochladen, baue gerade sram x9 schalter und schaltwerk dran !


----------



## alterknochen (10. Dezember 2008)

@Kiwi
sauber...echt schönes Bike
is das ne 100mm Fox oder ne 120mm? Ich frage, weil ich überlege meine Vanilla mal probehalber durch ne Luftgabel zu ersetzen.

Ride on 

Chris


----------



## DJT (14. Dezember 2008)

Um hier mal wieder ein bisschen Farbe reinzubringen:









Helius AM in Lichtblau, 15,2kg ohne Pedale
Neue Zugführung Oberrohr/Kettenstrebe

Vielen Dank an die Nicolai-Jungs und Andy von Andys Bikes&Parts


----------



## Carnologe (14. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Gerät für Bewegungsästhetik


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Neue Zugführung Oberrohr/Kettenstrebe



Geile Kiste 
Sach ma, is die neue Zugführung als Extra zu sehen oder kostet sie keinen
Aufpreis?


Gruß Guru.


----------



## Carnologe (14. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...die neue Zugführung,



...sieht komisch aus 

Kalle wollte sich ja eigentlich von diesem "Aufpreisprinzip" distanzieren. Daher wird die Zuführung inklusive gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (14. Dezember 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ...sieht komisch aus



Kommt ja eh'n Gummi drüber 
Welcher Hersteller macht schon solche Detaillösungen mit extra Frästeilen !?
Ich find die Verlegung super, weil oben wie's sonst ist nudelt's die Züge teilweise ganz schön rum, und so hat man nur die Bewegung unten am Hauptlager
(Der Kabelbinder ganz hinten ist nur Testweise um den Zug bissl auf die Seite zu ziehen, ich streif ihn sonst manchmal mit meinen "Waldbrandaustretern" hihi)
Schöne Grüße DJT


----------



## checkb (14. Dezember 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ...sieht komisch aus
> 
> Kalle wollte sich ja eigentlich von diesem "Aufpreisprinzip" distanzieren. Daher wird die Zuführung inklusive gewesen sein.



Ist Incluisive und der absolute Knaller. Jeder der sich das Teil anschaut reibt sich erstmal die Augen. Ein edles Frässteil und das Kettenklappern ist eliminiert.  

checkb

PS: Kostet nix extra.


----------



## Nippes80 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat schon mal Jemand ein Helius ST oder FR (auf jeden Fall was fürs Grobe) mit einem MZ Roco Air RC WC getestet...? Kann das was, oder ist auf jeden Fall ein Coil Dämpfer vorzuziehen!?!?!

Gruß


----------



## PiratPilot (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab' mal ein bißchen Kunst gemacht:






Und als Helius-Neuling gleich mal vier Fragen: Die Innensechskantbolzen, mit denen die Umlenkwippe am Rahmen befestigt ist, werden rein geschraubt und dann von der Gegenseite mit einer kleinen Madenschraube gekontert?! Wie funktioniert das genau? Wie fest zieht man Bolzen und Madenschraube an? Schraubensicherung benutzen?


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Kommt ja eh'n Gummi drüber
> Welcher Hersteller macht schon solche Detaillösungen mit extra Frästeilen !?








Porno  bis auf den Kabelbinder


----------



## checkb (15. Dezember 2008)

@Pirat

Du fährst ja mit Helm, man bist du langsam.  Schickes CC.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (15. Dezember 2008)

Das Lichtblau ist wunderschön


----------



## Kiwi8 (15. Dezember 2008)

alterknochen schrieb:


> @Kiwi
> sauber...echt schönes Bike
> is das ne 100mm Fox oder ne 120mm? Ich frage, weil ich überlege meine Vanilla mal probehalber durch ne Luftgabel zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist ein 100mm Federgabel!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Dezember 2008)

@DJT: Wunderschönes Fahrrad. Gibt meinen Überlegungen zu einem AM neuen Auftrieb. Seufz.


----------



## alterknochen (15. Dezember 2008)

@Kiwi 
Danke...


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Ist Incluisive und der absolute Knaller. Jeder der sich das Teil anschaut reibt sich erstmal die Augen. Ein edles Frässteil und das Kettenklappern ist eliminiert.
> 
> checkb
> 
> PS: Kostet nix extra.


 

kann man davon nochmal eine detailaufnahmen bekommen ? auf dem bild von DJT ist das nicht so richtig gut erkennbar. ist ja der hammer wenn's wirklich so wäre wir ich's mir gerade vorstelle...


----------



## richtig (16. Dezember 2008)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Hab' mal ein bißchen Kunst gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

alles in Sachen Drehmoment und Montage/Demontage der Umlenkhebel findest Du hier:

http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#download

Grussascha


----------



## PiratPilot (16. Dezember 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> alles in Sachen Drehmoment und Montage/Demontage der Umlenkhebel findest Du hier:
> 
> ...



Ahh, danke! Ich werde mich mal einlesen.


----------



## Falco Mille (17. Dezember 2008)

STOP! Die Fotos von Dirk und Rainer zeigen NICHT die neue Zugführung des Helius AM, sondern eine Zugführung nach Kundenwunsch. Die serienmäßige Zugführung des Helius AM verläuft nach wie vor für Schaltwerk und Bremse unter dem Oberrohr, für Umwerfer unter dem Unterrohr. So wie im Katalog dargestellt und auf der Eurobike präsentiert. Wer die Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr und auf den Kettenstreben mit dem gefästen POM Kettenstrebenschutz mit integrierter Zugführung (vom Helius RC 09) haben möchte, muss bitte UNBEDINGT in seiner Bestellung gesondert drauf hinweisen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## softbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

Entzieht sich echt meiner Kenntnis warum man so ne hässliche Zugverlegung haben möchte. 

Würde mir niemals die Züge auf das Unterrohr schrauben. Von der Zweckmäßigkeit mal abgesehen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2008)

Finds auch sauhäßlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

Da hätte ich aber noch einen Vorschlag für die untere Zugverlegung für den vorderen Werfer.

Man könnte da doch serienmäßig am Tretlager eine Anschlaghülle für das Schaltkabel machen und eine Führung um das Tretlager für das Schaltseil zur unteren Ansteuerung des Werfers.

So ne elegante Lösung wie es damals die alten Rennräder hatten.

Finde es schaut ein bissl doof aus wenn unten der Schaltseil so nen komischen Bogen macht oder hat das ne besondere Bewantnis.

Also das hätte ich mir noch gewünscht.


----------



## DJT (17. Dezember 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> STOP! Die Fotos von Dirk und Rainer zeigen NICHT die neue Zugführung des Helius AM ....
> Grüße, Falco



Ach wie gut dass niemand weiß, dass ich weder Dirk noch Rainer heiß 
Sorry Falco, ich hätte eher schreiben sollen "eine neue Arte der Zugverlegung"!
Wurde natürlich auch ausdrücklich so bestellt! (ich hatte zuvor schon so eine Version in Gedanken überlegt und von checkb dann mitbekommen das es so möglich ist)

@softbiker: Zweckmäßig ist es auf jeden Fall, und Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Das Lichtblau ist sicher auch nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir gefällt's (sieht in echt sogar noch viel besser aus )

Schöne Grüße
DJT


----------



## accutrax (17. Dezember 2008)

ob nun unter dem unterrohr oder litevillemässig auf dem unterrohr ....am schönsten finde ich immer noch die "alte" variante unter dem oberrohr wie an meinem 2006er FR...die ja leider nicht mehr geht...
mit der variante anschlag am tretlagergehäuse habe ich an einem früheren rad(kein nicolai) nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht (schlamm und salz) ....
dann doch lieber geschlossene hülle mit dem fragwürdigem bogen..

gruss accu


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Ach wie gut dass niemand weiß, dass ich weder Dirk noch Rainer heiß


   Pssssttt.....


----------



## 0007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Welt!

sorry I don't speak German.
I just discovered this thread with so many Nicolai's and I have to say it's beautiful !!!

so I just wanted to add my little baby, an Helius Fr from 2008
It's just a beauty and I love it !







ok it's a bit flashy, but that's what I was looking for. You can't miss me or be confused when you see me on a trail !

And here's the bike and my playground. I live on the mountain you see in the backgorund ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the bike set up

Syntace handle bar and stem.
RS Lirik solo air
DHX5 air and DHX4 coil
XO Transmission
Cross Max SX or XL depending of the trail/Race
Gustav M brakes
SMP saddle 
Thomsom master piece seat post, soon being replace by a Gravity Dropper Turbo 10cm

that's it, weight 15,100 to 16 kg depending on tires and shock


----------



## BenTec (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, geneigte Leserschaft, - kommen wir nun zu etwas völlig anderem -
ich denke, hier ist geballte Fachkompetenz vorhanden, wenn es um Fragen zum Helius geht.
Ich tendiere leicht dazu, mir ein Helius ST anzuschaffen. Das alleine reicht ja nicht aus, um Euer Interesse zu wecken, daher nun meine Frage:
Ist ein ST noch zu pedalieren??
Ich will unbedingten Spass nach unten aber es muss auch für ein paar Höhenmeter geschaffen sein. Zum "nur" runterfahren, habe ich noch das M-Pire.
Sollte ich besser ein FR in Erwägung ziehen?? Ich würde das ST mit Umwerfer und Totem SoloAir ausstatten wollen. Haltet Ihr das für Sinnvoll??
Fragen über Fragen....
Ich danke für Eure Hilfe schon im Voraus.

ben


----------



## Nippes80 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich denke da bist Du mit dem FR besser bedient.
Gruß


----------



## balticnor (18. Dezember 2008)

@0007
Very nice The colour is very nice, I like it

@BenTec
Helius FR aber das 08


----------



## softbiker (18. Dezember 2008)

DJT schrieb:


> Ach wie gut dass niemand weiß, dass ich weder Dirk noch Rainer heiß
> Sorry Falco, ich hätte eher schreiben sollen "eine neue Arte der Zugverlegung"!
> Wurde natürlich auch ausdrücklich so bestellt! (ich hatte zuvor schon so eine Version in Gedanken überlegt und von checkb dann mitbekommen das es so möglich ist)
> 
> ...



Ich weiss damit pinsel ich auch des öfteren meine Modelle an. Lichtblau schaut wenn es noch nicht gerocknet ist wie dieses Müllsackblau aus, aber wenn es mal trocken ist gefällt es auch mir außerordentlich gut. Rote Extra-Love-Parts hätten natürlich auch noch heiss ausgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (18. Dezember 2008)

Das St wäre mir zu nah am m-pire.Je nachdem, was du genau mit dem Rad vorhast, würde ich das am oder fr nehmen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Dezember 2008)

@ BenTec: Da das FR für Bikepark und Totem zugelassen ist, ist dies die perfekte Wahl für Dich. Ich habe meins eher auf Tour aufgebaut und es ist der absolute Traum, bergauf wie bergab. Durch die Komponentenwahl kannst Du es eher in die eine oder eher in die andere Richtung aufbauen, genau was Du suchst!

@ 0007: Its definitely flashy mate, but I like it too. The spring is the same colour, very nice, also made by Nicolai? A black crankset would make it perfect, i guess. And the Gustav M are a bit too much, but looking at the mountains, it seems like you need them. Where exactly du you live?


----------



## BenTec (18. Dezember 2008)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Das St wäre mir zu nah am m-pire.Je nachdem, was du genau mit dem Rad vorhast, würde ich das am oder fr nehmen.



Verstehe ich Dich richtig? Das ST ein M-Pire zum hochfahren??
Ich denke genau das will ich. Ich will keine Rekorde brechen beim Kurbeln, ich will entspannt hochkommen, Sattel raus und gut und oben, Sattel runter und richtig gut.
Vielleicht traue ich den 160 mm des FR nicht so richtig was zu, denn ich möchte auch gerne in die Bikeparks dieser Welt. Wenn Ihr sagt, dass das auch geht, muss ich nochmal überlegen. Mir würde von Nicolai gesagt, dass mann den Umwerferdom auch wieder entfernen kann, um dann 200 mm Federweg zu bekommen. Ich will im Grunde einen Hybriden aus FR und M-Pire, glaube ich.
Vielleicht kann sich ja nochmal jemand äußern, ob sich das ST pedalieren lässt.
Vilen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten

Gruß
ben


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich lässt es sich pedalieren, aber dann müsstest Du nochmal näher darauf eingehen, wie weit es pedaliert werden soll. Der Umwerferturm lässt sich demontieren beim ST, aber willst Du den Berg hoch kurbeln und dann oben das Ding abmontieren und an der nächsten Steigung wieder dranbauen? Eher nicht! Dem FR kannst Du einiges zutrauen und es ist ausdrücklich für Bikepark zugelassen. 

Das M-Pire und das ST liegen mir auch zu nah beieinander, wobei das ST wesentlich besser zu kurbeln ist, als das M-Pire. 

Also für Bikeparks hast Du doch das M-Pire. Und für alles andere dann das FR. Ich habe es zumindest so mit Ion und FR, damit habe ich alles abgedeckt und bin top zufireden.


----------



## 0007 (18. Dezember 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ 0007: Its definitely flashy mate, but I like it too. The spring is the same colour, very nice, also made by Nicolai? A black crankset would make it perfect, i guess. And the Gustav M are a bit too much, but looking at the mountains, it seems like you need them. Where exactly du you live?



Ya the shock has been painted by Nicolai, actually Jan to be accurate.
It was during the "Open House" in 2007. I saw the new Ion ST white with this beautiful white spring. So I asked Jan where they found this white spring that was really cool. He answered he did it. So within few second in my mind, I asked him if it was possible to paint the spring in the same colors as the frame; He said it would be challenging but he'll do it. And here it is !

I have to say Jan made an incredible job on the frame ! In real, it looks much better than on pictures !

Where I live is in the French Alps. I'm at 1h30 from les Gets, 1h30 from les 2 Alpes or l'Alpe d'Huez. It's the perfect place for ridding !!!
It's a little vilage called le Bourget du Lac, but mainly it's at 10mns from Chambéry which is an almost big city


----------



## tadea nuts (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ben,
wenn Du ein M Pire zum Pedalieren suchst, nimm das ST. Ich hatte ein ST von 04/05 noch ohne Umwerferturm mit 888 und bin damit meine Hausrunde usw. gefahren. Ich kenne auch andere die ein aktuelleres ST mit Totem fahren, und die nehmen es für Tour und Bikepark. 

Ich finde es läßt sich gut pedalieren, voraussgesetzt Dein Schwerpunkt liegt im Bergabfahren und nicht im Aufstellen von Höhenmeter-Rekorden. Jedenfalls hast Du mit dem ST mehr Reserven wenn es in den Bikepark geht oder Du einen Drop springst und schlecht landest.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich bin grade neulich mit diesem hier 1000hm bei 40km gefahren!




Es geht ganz gut, wobei ich wenn es mir zu steil wird auch schon mal schiebe.

Mit dem hier geht es aber besser.





Gruß Gürü.


----------



## paradox (18. Dezember 2008)

sehr schönes helius am, gefällt mir sehr gut!!! wie ist deine meinung zu den RQ?


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2008)

Die finde ich echt gut, gehen bei mir besser als die MM.


----------



## ins (18. Dezember 2008)

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Helius ST


----------



## nationrider (18. Dezember 2008)

@BenTec: für dich gibt es imo zwei lösungmöglichkeiten:

m-pire verkaufen und nur das ST für alles anschaffen
m-pire behalten und FR kaufen

wenn du das m-pire und das ST hättest würden sich die einsatzbereiche
sehr überschneiden, ich denke da ist das FR wesentlich universeller

just my 2 cents


----------



## US. (18. Dezember 2008)

Letzten Sonntag auf der Schwäbischen Alb:


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Dezember 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> @BenTec: für dich gibt es imo zwei lösungmöglichkeiten:
> m-pire verkaufen und nur das ST für alles anschaffen
> m-pire behalten und FR kaufen
> wenn du das m-pire und das ST hättest würden sich die einsatzbereiche
> ...


 
Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## c_w (19. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die finde ich echt gut, gehen bei mir besser als die MM.



In welchen Groessen gibts die RQ eigentlich? Bekommt man die hinten ins Helius CC?


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> In welchen Groessen gibts die RQ eigentlich? Bekommt man die hinten ins Helius CC?



 klick den Smilie!


----------



## c_w (19. Dezember 2008)

Ok, in 2.2 sollte der ja ohne Probleme rein gehen, oder?
Ich trau den ganzen Reifenherstellern nicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mein Schätzeisen (Schieblehre) wieder finde werde ich die Reifenbreite mal nachmessen 
Der 2,2er sollte aber passen.

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Basche (20. Dezember 2008)

Mein Tip:
Kauf dir ein Cheetah Ignition, dann hast du alles was man braucht!!


----------



## softbiker (20. Dezember 2008)

Basche schrieb:


> Mein Tip:
> Kauf dir ein Cheetah Ignition, dann hast du alles was man braucht!!



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?  Du bist hier im Nicolai-Forum da wird auch nur Nicolai angepriesen 

Und überhaupt also diese Cheetah-Dinger das ist doch alles Rohrsalat.


----------



## dersteinmetz (20. Dezember 2008)

Basche schrieb:


> Mein Tip:
> Kauf dir ein Cheetah Ignition, dann hast du alles was man braucht!!


----------



## Basche (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey , das war ein Spaß unter Freunden!
Grundsätzlich finde ich einfach gut und wichtig, dass es noch kleine deutsche Firmen gibt die uns solche tollen Räder bauen !!


----------



## Donpromolli (23. Dezember 2008)

So, endlich hab ich mein "Weihnachtsgeschenk" fertig  ... (leider noch keine Zeit für ne Probefahrt ), aber ein - zwar nicht zu dolles - Foto hab ich schon mal:







Auf der Personenwage hat das Teil so ca. 16,4kg...nicht grad leicht aber dafür robust 
Teileliste kommt mal bei Gelegenheit, das meiste sieht man aber denk ich auch so. Und ja, die Bremsschläuche sind noch zu lang...

Schöne Feiertage, Jungens und Mädels.....


----------



## dersteinmetz (23. Dezember 2008)

irgendwas sieht an der kiste echt strange aus!!!

naja, vielleicht bist du ja "xxl" und der Rahmen  "S"....


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Dezember 2008)

Heute ist richtig schönes Wetter !









Sram X9 Schalter und Schaltwerk nachgerüstet


----------



## richtig (23. Dezember 2008)

schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke !
bin am überlegen, ob ich die ZweiG Kettenführung noch ins Helius einbauen soll, oder die Blackspire drinnen lasse ?
Die ZweiG bleibt demnächst übrig, da ich bei meinem Freerider auf eine MRP G2 wechsle.


----------



## haha (23. Dezember 2008)

das vom kuwa sieht sehr nach spaß aus, vor allem geometrisch.
wenn du die zweiG nicht mehr brauchst, ich nehm sie gerne.
würde mir nach den feiertagen sonst selbst eine bestellen, ein bisschen gebraucht ist nie ein thema..


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja macht Laune 
vor allem Wheelies im sitzen gehen damit echt gut !
im stehen ja sowieso 

die ZweiG kommt dann doch ans Helius und die Blackspire ans UFO


----------



## spooky1980 (23. Dezember 2008)

Nicht schlecht Kuwahades , vielleicht bau ich mir doch ne Pike anstatt der Durolux vorne rein . Wie fährt sich denn die Kiste wenn du die Gabel absenkst geht das noch ?. Mal so nebenbei , kann man die Garantie verlieren wenn man eine Gabel einbaut die zu niedrig baut ???.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Dezember 2008)

Donpromolli schrieb:


>



sieht sehr geil und kompakt aus!


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil und kompakt aus!



Sieht eher nach einer 700er Sattelstütze aus 
Aber sonst ganz nett ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (24. Dezember 2008)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Kuwahades , vielleicht bau ich mir doch ne Pike anstatt der Durolux vorne rein . Wie fährt sich denn die Kiste wenn du die Gabel absenkst geht das noch ?. Mal so nebenbei , kann man die Garantie verlieren wenn man eine Gabel einbaut die zu niedrig baut ???.



Danke. 
Keilform habe ich jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert  bin so sehr zufrieden. Habe es hinten auch so auf 140mm Federweg eingestellt. Zum klettern kannst du sie bestimmt auch noch runterdrehen, aber ansonsten würde ich das FR nicht mit weniger Federweg vorne fahren wollen. 
Du kannst ja hinten bis ungefähr 11cm Federweg runter, da könntest du vorne auch ne passende Gabel einbauen, aber ob das Sinn macht bei dem Rahmen ?
Mir gefällts so voll gut und für mehr habe ich noch ein Fahrrad mit 180 vorne und hinten.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## guru39 (24. Dezember 2008)

@Donpromolli,
ich glaube nicht dass das auf Dauer gut für den Rahmen ist, wenn du die Sattelstütze soweit ausfährst!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Donpromolli (24. Dezember 2008)

Tag, 

also.... 
@ 525ainer: Danke...
@ Wolfi: die Sattelstütze ist nicht 700 sondern nur 500 
@ Guru39 bzw. alle: 
leider muss ich sie so weit raus fahren, sonst sind dummerweise meine Beine zu lang (ist aber wirklich das max nur für lange bergauf). 
Ein L Rahmen käme auf Grund meiner anderen Maße und Vorlieben nicht in Frage, ausserdem bringt mir der in diesem Punkt auch nicht viel.
Naja, so ist es halt ein M mit einer für manche seltsam anmutenden Optik geworden 
Ich hatte vor der Bestellung relativ ausführlich mit Falco über das Thema Sattelstützenauszug / Rahmengröße gesprochen da ich auch leichte Bedenken hatte. 
Er meinte solange ich die "Regel" der Einstecktiefe beachte brauche ich auch bei meinem Gewicht (0,1t) keine zusätzlichen Verstärkungen und soll mir keine Sorgen machen. Sein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang... ich vertraue mal drauf.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## accutrax (24. Dezember 2008)

fahre ebenfalls einen M rahmen mit recht weit ausgezogener stütze (nur rauf), schon seit drei jahren ohne probleme...bei mir lässt sich die stütze lediglich nicht weit genug versenken, aber das thema hatten wir schon hier...
bin vorher den L rahmen gefahren, das hat zwar optisch besser gepasst, der war mir aber zu gross..
aus meiner sicht und erfahrung also kein grund zur sorge ..

gruss accu


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Dezember 2008)

die optik mag noch ungewohnt sein aber ich hab mich schon dran gewöhnt und es werden sicher noch mehr räder in der optik auftauchen. grad heutzutage mit den ganzen teleskopstützen die sicher wie die syntace dann mehr verstellbereich haben werden ist ein kompakter rahmen nicht verkehrt. wenn man ne zweite kleine stütze hat für den ausflug zum bikepark hat man schön viel bewegungsfreiheit. andererseits wenn man einen kürzeren rahmen will als langer lulatsch gibts ja die option zur custom sattelrohrhöhe.

in zeiten wo es 31,6mm sattelrohre gibt seh ich da kein problem. bei den stützen sowieso nicht. laut bike 11/08 carbonsattelstützentest sind die 27,2mm modelle des gleichen herstellers genauso stabil wie die 31,6er.

ich glaub eh dass die belastung recht minimal ist die man mit nem mtb bei voll ausgezogener sattelhöhe fährt. höchstes mal ein wheelie zwischendurch beim bergfahren aber ansonsten wenns nicht 1000hm an einem stück hochgeht ist mein sattel immer tiefer als als in der optimalen rennradtauglichen tretposition.


----------



## accutrax (24. Dezember 2008)

...

gruss accu


----------



## flyingscot (24. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ... andererseits wenn man einen kürzeren rahmen will als langer lulatsch gibts ja die option zur custom sattelrohrhöhe.



Da beim Helius AM angeblich das Oberrohr immer auf der selben Höhe (vom Tretlager aus gemessen) mit dem Sattelrohr verbunden ist, egal welche Rahmengröße, würde dir ein Custom Sattelrohr nix bringen...die Sattelstütze muss trotzdem bis zum Oberrohr eingeschoben werden...

Ich war aber vorgestern bei Nicolai und habe an meinem (leider noch nicht ganz fertigen Rahmen) mal Maß genommen: Mindesteinstecktiefe 14cm, mit einem Auge zugedrückt gehen auch nur 11cm (dann endet die Stütze an der Oberkante Oberrohr).

Für mich langs...


----------



## accutrax (24. Dezember 2008)

flyingscot...genau das ist der punkt, wer einen kompakten rahmen fahren will muss eine kleinere rahmengrösse nehmen, und eine sehr lange stütze fahren(wie donpromolli), nachdem das sattelrohr aber zumindest früher nur 300mm tief ausgerieben war liess die lange stütze sich dann oft nicht weit genug versenken...
aber inzwischen gibt es ja verschiedene customoptionen um das völlige versenken der stütze zu gewährleisten, somit bleibt nur noch die für manche "ungewöhnliche "optik...

gruss accu


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Dezember 2008)

@donpromolli : geile farbe !!! sattel passt farblich net so doll ... aber wenn er für den popo taugt ...   schöne festtage !! kati


----------



## Kor74 (26. Dezember 2008)

Heute ist richtig schönes Wetter !
Ja bei dir vielleicht. Leider nicht bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kor74 (26. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil und kompakt aus!




Es sieht eher nach einem verkrüpeltem Helius aus. Die Rahmengeometrie sieht komisch aus. Irgendwas passt da nicht.
Troztdem, wenn der Kollege damit zufrieden ist dann soll er es mit viel Spass und Freude fahren


----------



## Kor74 (26. Dezember 2008)

US. schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag auf der Schwäbischen Alb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guru39 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hab heut mal wieder neue Bilder machen lassen 













Gruß Guru.


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Dezember 2008)

Geile Fotos!


----------



## dangerousD (27. Dezember 2008)

Bin mal auf Kor's Kommentar gespannt, dem ist Weihnachten ja scheinbar auf's Gemüt geschlagen 

@gürü

Mehr fahren, weniger fotografieren   Auch wenn die Fotos immer wieder gut sind


----------



## Kor74 (27. Dezember 2008)

Warum bist du auf mein Kommentar gespannt.
Hab ich was falsch geschrieben.


----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @gürü
> 
> Mehr fahren, weniger fotografieren




Ums fahren kümmere ich mich heute wieder


----------



## haha (27. Dezember 2008)

@guru:

das nächste mal machste noch nen wallride mit schlammreifen, wirkt noch besser als schuhabdrücke


----------



## softbiker (27. Dezember 2008)

@kor74 

ist das da ein Rocco TST-R den du in deinem Helius hast? Wie bist du denn mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?

Ich suche derzeit auch einen Dämpfer mit Plattform-Modus.

Zurzeit ist in meinem FR ein Fox Vanilla RL verbaut also stinknormaler Stahldämpfer ohne Piggyback dafür mit Lockout.

Weiss nur nicht nach was ich suchen soll. Dachte so an DHX 4.0 oder 5.0.

Aber in der 200er Länge sind die ja eher selten zu bekommen. Und mit meiner zehntel-Tonne muss auch ne ordentliche Feder rein.

Was würdet Ihr denn vorschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kor74 (27. Dezember 2008)

softbiker schrieb:


> @kor74
> 
> ist das da ein Rocco TST-R den du in deinem Helius hast? Wie bist du denn mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?
> 
> ...


Hallo Softbiker,
Der Helius gehört mir nicht, aber könnte der Zwillingsbruder von meinem sein. Ich habe nur mein Kommentar dazu geschrieben.
Zur deiner zweiten frage benutze ich ein DHX 4.0. Was die länge und die Federstärke betrifft bin ich überfragt da musst du schon die Profis hier mal fragen. 
schöne Grüße


----------



## RaD (29. Dezember 2008)

Nach all den schicken AM's und FR's hier mal ein CC ...


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Dezember 2008)

... fährt jemand eine 36er Fox im alten Helius FR ( 2007 ) ?
Habe mir gerade eine bestellt. 
Gibts da schon Erfahrungen mit ?


----------



## sluette (29. Dezember 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Nach all den schicken AM's und FR's hier mal ein CC ...




klasse bike RaD ! was wiegt die fuhre ?


----------



## visionthing (30. Dezember 2008)

Besser spät als nie. 
Die Partliste zu meinem FR





Helius FR 2007
Gabel: Lyrik U-Turn
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Vector RPV
Sattelstütze: Shannon Hardcore
Klemme: Hope
Sattel: Specialized Avatar
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 90 mm
Lenker: Answer Protaper
Griffe: Syntace Lockon
Bremsen: Juicy 7 203/180
Schaltung: XT / XT-Shadow
Trigger: S-Ram
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07
Kette: XT
Kurbelgarnitur: Hone 3Fach incl. Innenlager
Pedale: Shimano DX
Kassette: XT
Schnellspanner: Magura
Kettenführung: Shamanracing Enduro
Laufräder:
Vorne: Hope Pro II / Mavic 729
Hinten: Hope Pro II / Nope N'Duro
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage 2.4
Schläuche: Conti Standard AV

~16,3 Kg je nach Dreck oder Sauberkeit


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. Dezember 2008)

RaD  - Schniekes bike, was ist das für ein Lenker / Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2008)

Schlaue Frage...siehe Partlist...;-)


----------



## dersteinmetz (30. Dezember 2008)

er meinte doch das CC,
wer lesen kann, ist........du weißt schon


----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, zu schnell geschossen.


----------



## RaD (31. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung was es wiegt!? 
Ist auch nicht meine Rakete, gehört der Freundin 

Partlist folgt hier:

Helius CC Größe'S'
Pike Team Dual Air
Syntace Lowrider Carbon
Syntace Superforce 60mm
Syntace P6 Carbon
SLR XC Sattel
Crankbrothers Opium Directset
Crankbrothers 50/50 oder Acid's je nach Laune
Crankbrothers Kettenblätter
Truvativ Stylo Kurbelarme und Innnlager
Ergon Griffe
Avid Juicy Seven 7/6" Disc
Hope Hoops mit Pro II Naben und DT 5.1 Felgen
Maxxis Minion 2.5 Singleply vorn, Maxxis Blingbling 2.35 Singleply hinten
Sram PG 990 Kassette 
Sram X9 Schaltung mit XT Umwerfer
Tune Würger und noch Kleinkram wie XTR Züge und so weiter der mir gerade nicht mehr einfällt ...


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Dezember 2008)

ein überaus schickes spielzeug hat deiner freundin da. meine klagt grad ein warum sie keins kriegt.


----------



## dersteinmetz (31. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein überaus schickes spielzeug hat deiner freundin da. meine klagt grad ein warum sie keins kriegt.



hoffentlich versucht sie nie, dich nachzuahmen......


----------



## Carnologe (31. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ein überaus schickes spielzeug hat deiner freundin da. meine klagt grad ein warum sie keins kriegt.



"Wenn Du all Deine Schuhe verkaufen würdest, dann könntest Du Dir..."


----------



## Boondog (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein kleines update






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nippes80 (31. Dezember 2008)

@ Boondog

Sehr schönes FR!!!! Ist das Gr.M und was wiegt es? Wie fährt es sich mit dem Luftdämpfer?

Gruß


----------



## Boondog (31. Dezember 2008)

@Nippes
Ne das is´n "S" wiegt so wie auf dem Bild 16,46Kg
wird aber nächste woche noch ca. 1Kg leichter, da kommt dann ne neue Gabel rein (MZ AM II).
Zum Dämpfer kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, hab ihn noch  nicht auf dem Trail getestet. Aber so im Hof fühlt er sich gut an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Helius ST bei unserer heutigen Tour(sorry für die schlechten Bilder, aber hatte meine Kamera vergessen)


----------



## DJT (1. Januar 2009)

@ins: tolle Farbkombi (so dezent und doch so geil)


----------



## checkb (1. Januar 2009)

Bin kein Fan von Weiss, doch dass sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## Kor74 (1. Januar 2009)

@ Boondog
Was ist den das zwischen der Gabel?
Ich hatte mal gehört, das es wegen Dreckbeschuß angebracht wird. Bringt es auch was? Wie heisst das Teil?


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Januar 2009)

,,sehr schön , das weisse !!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2009)

Kor74 schrieb:


> @ Boondog
> Was ist den das zwischen der Gabel?
> Ich hatte mal gehört, das es wegen Dreckbeschuß angebracht wird. Bringt es auch was? Wie heisst das Teil?



würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Boondog (1. Januar 2009)

@Kor +Fibbs

ja das ist ne Art Schutzblechersatz und es funktioniert prima.
hab das dieses Jahr in PDS ausführlich testen können.

gints bei HiBike: http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=876bc8460c4a5308c1900bbefe963dfb


----------



## accutrax (1. Januar 2009)

heisst rapid racer neoguard.....funktioniert überraschend gut, ein alter schlauch geht genauso gut...sonst hier
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=876bc8460c4a5308c1900bbefe963dfb

gruss accu


----------



## accutrax (1. Januar 2009)

doppelt...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesummer (3. Januar 2009)

Hier auch mal mein FR :





Heute mit erster Testfahrt. Läuft schon richtig gut, trotz Kälte


----------



## nationrider (4. Januar 2009)

schön anzusehn


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2009)

schwarz ist einfach nur geil


----------



## haha (4. Januar 2009)

gerade in meinem alten album entdeckt, gar nicht vermutet, dass ich das hier finde:












etwa vor 4 jahren, noch mit 24 zoll hinten.


----------



## accutrax (5. Januar 2009)

gruss accu


----------



## PiratPilot (5. Januar 2009)

mit meinem Hirschfernbratgerät am See:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (5. Januar 2009)

Hie rmal das neue Bike meiner Freundin:






Lasst mal eure Meinung hören.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Januar 2009)

Man kann es leider nicht besonders gut erkennen und anhand der Gussets ist es ein 2004er FR und kein 2007er. Bei dem Jahrgang wage ich zu bezweifeln, das der Rahmen für die Gabel zugelassen ist. Farblich gefällt es mir sehr gut, aber ein paar schönere Fotos hätte es auf jeden Fall verdient. Die Bremsscheibe hinten ist fast kleiner als das Ritzelpaket... Und wenn das Gustl sein sollten, fände ich das too much für das Bike...


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Man kann es leider nicht besonders gut erkennen und anhand der Gussets ist es ein 2004er FR und kein 2007er. Bei dem Jahrgang wage ich zu bezweifeln, das der Rahmen für die Gabel zugelassen ist.



jepp müßte ein 04 sein (hatte ich auch mal ) und ne lyrik ist 5mm länger als erlaubt (wäre mir aber wurst!)



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Die Bremsscheibe hinten ist fast kleiner als das Ritzelpaket... Und wenn das Gustl sein sollten, fände ich das too much für das Bike...



je nach einsatzzweck? in den bergen kann man nie genug bremsleistung haben! im flachland wäre sie mir auch zu schwer!

@haha die sattelstütze ist augenfeindlich  aber sonst


----------



## haha (6. Januar 2009)

@fr sniper:

nicht nur die sattelstütze, auch vorbau und den spacerturm find ich hässlich. war ein lowbudgetaufbau vor ein paar jährchen, wenn der rahmen jetzt endlich  bitte mal vom service zurückkommen würde, bekommt er einen angemessenen aufbau.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Januar 2009)

@haha, funzt das eigentlich mit dem 24ér HR? ich hab das auch mal versucht bei meinem 04ér FR, ab der hinterbau hat da so eine aussparung (damit man nur 26ér fahren kann) und mit 24ér war li.+re. nur je 1-2mm platz an der seitenwand vom reifen?!


----------



## haha (6. Januar 2009)

es funktioniert schon, allerdings nur mit einem steifen laufrad und dem kompromiss, dass irgendwann wie bei mir die kettenstrebe müll ist. durch schlamm und steine macht sich der 24er dann platz, wirklich zu empfehlen ist das nicht. für mein dh hats kurze zeit mal einen speziellen 24" hinterbau gegeben, doch leider war ich zu spät dran. somit wären auch 180mm federweg möglich gewesen. 26" ist aber eh besser. wird beim neuen aufbau auch so gemacht..


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2009)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein FR :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Feines Rad, Kilian 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal das schöne Wetter genutzt:


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2009)

Das Bike wird nicht schlechter durch mehr Bilder !


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Bike wird nicht schlechter durch mehr Bilder !



Ich fasse das als Kompliment auf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (6. Januar 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2009)

@Nippes: War auch so gedacht.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Januar 2009)

neben john does mutti eines der schönstes bikes hier im forum 

das st ist sehr geil... aber leider nicht tourentauglich wie das fr oder?


----------



## sundancer (6. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Man kann es leider nicht besonders gut erkennen und anhand der Gussets ist es ein 2004er FR und kein 2007er. Bei dem Jahrgang wage ich zu bezweifeln, das der Rahmen für die Gabel zugelassen ist. Farblich gefällt es mir sehr gut, aber ein paar schönere Fotos hätte es auf jeden Fall verdient. Die Bremsscheibe hinten ist fast kleiner als das Ritzelpaket... Und wenn das Gustl sein sollten, fände ich das too much für das Bike...


Ja, von der Rahmenform her ist es ein 2004er (Ich fahre selber den Rahmen in rot Siehe Bild). Er wurde aber erst ende 2007 so geschweisst, laut Aussage von Nicolai.







Zu der Federgabel: Wie du siehst, fahre ich die Lyrik an meinem Helius FR auch. Die 5 mm zu viel einbauhöhe sind allein schon durch den Sag der Gabel wieder weg.
Zu den Bremsen: Ja, es sind Gustln. Da wir mit den Bikes auch oft im Bikepark und auch mal auf längeren Abfahrten unterwegs sind, ist mir die Bremspower wichtiger, als das Gewicht. An dem schwarzen Helius ist hinten nur eine 160mm Bremsscheibe montiert, da der Hinterbau keine verstärkten Druckstreben hat und somit nur mit 160mm Bremsscheiben gefahren werden darf. Das sollte man auch tunlichst einhalten, denn sonst bricht sehr schnell die Druckstrebe:






Nach diesem Crash habe ich an meinem roten Helius verstärkte Druckstreben nachrüsten lassen.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## haha (6. Januar 2009)

da hat meine druckstrebe auch schon nen haarriss gehabt, dank 200er scheiben.


----------



## sundancer (6. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> da hat meine druckstrebe auch schon nen haarriss gehabt, dank 200er scheiben.



Ist auch kein Wunder. Wenn man die ganzen Winkel und Kraftwirkungen mal grafisch auf eine Zeichnugn umsetzt, wirkt genau an dem Punkt wo die Strebe gerissen ist die komplette Bremskraft. Bei den neueren Druckstreben ist die Bremssattelaufnahme daher wohl auch erheblich geändert.


----------



## haha (6. Januar 2009)

bekomm jetzt trotzdem wieder die alten streben, bei neueren bremsen reicht mir eh eine 160er scheibe. solange vorn 200 gehen. kann man sich kaum vorstellen, dass eine bremse so ne strebe zum brechen bringt


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Januar 2009)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ja, von der Rahmenform her ist es ein 2004er (Ich fahre selber den Rahmen in rot Siehe Bild). Er wurde aber erst ende 2007 so geschweisst



Sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht. Anhand der Gussets lässt sich das Modelljahr genau ablesen und die sind eindeutig von 2004, oder wie hast Du das gemeint? Der SAG wird bei der Gabelfreigabe natürlich mit eingerechnet, aber 5 mm sind nicht die Welt und wenn es von der Geometrie taugt um so besser!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2009)

@haha: wie schauts mit deinem helius aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (6. Januar 2009)

@san andreas:

hab mittlerweile alle teile beisammen, aber der rahmen lässt noch auf sich warten. 
eine teileliste kann ich aber schon mal reinstellen:

magura wotan gabel
5th element coil dämpfer
avid juicy ultimate bremsen
syntace vector und superforce lenkkomponenten
reset hdal2 steuersatz in rot
hope pro 2 naben rot mit mavic ex 721 hinten und dt 6.1er vorne
thomson stütze
xtr kurbeln und schaltwerk
g junkies zweig kefü
shimano dx pedale


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2009)

Das wird doch ein lecker Teilschen !


----------



## Blackstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Und hier ist mein Goldstück aus Deutschlands Cultschmiede.. Helius DH


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. Januar 2009)

sehr hübsches Bike mit standesgemäßer Schlammschicht, aber das ist doch ein FR, oder?


----------



## Blackstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Ja sieht aus wie ein FR hat aber eine größere steigung und ist stärker verstrebt. Dies ist ein Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2004. Ich meine zu der Zeit gab es noch kein ST und dieses bike war die zwischenlösen. Habs neu Pulvern lassen und jetzt sieht es aus wie neu gekauft und geht ab wie ein zäpfchen..


----------



## richtig (8. Januar 2009)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Ja sieht aus wie ein FR hat aber eine größere steigung und ist stärker verstrebt. Dies ist ein Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2004. Ich meine zu der Zeit gab es noch kein ST und dieses bike war die zwischenlösen. Habs neu Pulvern lassen und jetzt sieht es aus wie neu gekauft und geht ab wie ein zäpfchen..



Das sieht mir aber stark nach einem Helius ST von 2004 aus. 2003 gabs das Helius DH noch, richtig, aber mit ner anderen Dämpferaufnahme vorne, oder irre ich? Laut Katalog gabs dann 2004 das erste Helius... das Deinem zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (8. Januar 2009)

Dies Hier nochmal meins, ist eines der ersten ST´s, noch mit Hauptrahmen-Gussets vom DH. Die Druckstreben sind dicker als beim FR, daher würde ich bei Deinem auf ein 2005er FR tippen...


----------



## richtig (8. Januar 2009)

Genau... das sind die DH Gussets. Ab 2005 kanns auch ein FR sein, stimmt. Am besten Du postest mal die Rahmennummer, Falco liest ja fleissig mit und kann Dir dann Genaueres sagen.


----------



## Blackstyle (8. Januar 2009)

Nun ja, ich will mich jetzt nicht darauf versteifen. Hab das Bike von einem Bekannten gekauft der eigentlich relativ viel Ahnung von Nicolais hat. Gut möglich das ihr recht habt. Die Rahmennr. ist die 968
Es ist definitiv ein Modell das nicht oft gebaut wurde. Ich habe schon eine Menge FR's gesehen und meins unterscheidet sich halt in der Geometrie ein wenig von den anderen. Hab ich zumindest das Gefühl..
Wie gesagt ist die Steigung des Hauptrahmens etwas steiler dem Anschein nach zu urteilen. Würde ja ein größeres Bild direkt im Beitrag mit beifügen aber irgendwie bin ich zu blöd


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. Januar 2009)

Kein Problem:






Letztlich ist es ja auch egal, aber vielleicht ist es das besagte 05er FR mit Customgeometrie, ist bei Nicolai ja kein Problem. Wie es auch sei, viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Bike.


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2009)

jungs macht es doch nicht so kompliziert, mess einfach den Dämpfer
von Auge zu Auge, mitte mitte, sind es 200mm ist es ein FR, bei 223mm hast du ein ST!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

Schaut eher nach 222mm aus.


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2009)

sehe ich auch so, aber das Bild kann täuschen.


----------



## fuzzball (8. Januar 2009)

so mal ein Test CC  mit leider zuwenig Federweg


----------



## flyingscot (8. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> jungs macht es doch nicht so kompliziert, mess einfach den Dämpfer
> von Auge zu Auge, mitte mitte, sind es 200mm ist es ein FR, bei 223mm hast du ein ST!



Am ST befestigt man den Umwerfer aber nicht am Sitzrohr wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Am ST befestigt man den Umwerfer aber nicht am Sitzrohr wie auf dem Foto.



Beim 2004er schon, das wurde glaube ich erst 2005 durch den separaten
Umwerferturm geändert!


----------



## Blackstyle (8. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schaut eher nach 222mm aus.



Dann ist das Rätsel ja gelöst! Es sind 222mm Federweg.
Wie es auch sei, spaß macht es so oder so!


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2009)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Es sind 222mm Federweg.



Das ist nur die Einbaulänge deines Dämpfers, nicht der Federweg


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Januar 2009)

heute kan was schönes mit der Post


----------



## tadea nuts (8. Januar 2009)

Ein Helius ST noch ohne Umwerferturm ist gut an den massiveren Umlenkhebeln und wie hier schon angemerkt an der Dämpfer EBL 223mm gut zu erkennen. Ich hoffe, ich kann das Foto einfügen.

klappt nicht.


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2009)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> klappt nicht.



Hier!





Das war kurzzeitig ne Zwischenlösung, und wie ich finde, nicht sehr schön


----------



## haha (8. Januar 2009)

@kuwa:

sofort einbauen, das ist ein befehl warum keine talas?


----------



## tadea nuts (8. Januar 2009)

Danke! Ich werde es noch lernen.
Ja, der Knick im Sitzrohr ist nicht so schön. Ließ sich aber schon prima fahren. Wobei mir das aktuelle Modell schon sehr gefällt!
Stefan


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2009)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Ein Helius ST noch ohne Umwerferturm ist gut an den massiveren Umlenkhebeln und wie hier schon angemerkt an der Dämpfer EBL 223mm gut zu erkennen.



Stimmt so auch nicht, hier der Beweis, mein altes ST.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (8. Januar 2009)

ja ärgere mich auch schon, aber wegen dem Mistwetter bin ich nicht zu hibike gekommen um mir eine Kralle zu holen, morgen mittag kommt sie aber rein !
Ne ich wollte keine Luftgabel, habe sie gewogen wiegt 2410 gramm, soviel wiegt die Pike auch, dann passts wieder.


----------



## tadea nuts (8. Januar 2009)

Hm, irgendwie ist der Übergang vom DH zum ST sehr verwirrend. Mal mit Knick im Sitzrohr, mal ohne. Mal massive Umlenkhebel, mal filigrane wie Deine - und wenn ich richtig sehe mit nur zwei Verstellmöglichkeiten ??? 
Na, jedenfalls ist das Endprodukt unschlagbar!


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2009)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie ist der Übergang vom DH zum ST sehr verwirrend. Mal mit Knick im Sitzrohr, mal ohne. Mal massive Umlenkhebel, mal filigrane wie Deine - und wenn ich richtig sehe mit nur zwei Verstellmöglichkeiten ???



Das ist halt Nicolai, du bekommst immer den neusten Stand deren Technik 
Meins hatte auch 4 Verstellmöglichkeiten, man sieht es nur nicht, wegen dem kack Foto 





tadea nuts schrieb:


> Na, jedenfalls ist das Endprodukt unschlagbar!



rüschtüsch


----------



## mad-drive (9. Januar 2009)

Mein Helius ST hatte auch den Knick im Sitzrohr,so waren halt die ersten 04.


----------



## checkb (10. Januar 2009)

Anna Maria Helius in der Nacht.

checkb


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2009)

... war auch gerade eben unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (10. Januar 2009)

passt wunderbar mit der fox, nur anständige winterreifen könnts mal vertragen. die anna maria hat auch ne hübsche figur


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2009)

Ja mit der Van isses ein ganz anderes fahren ! 
Aber ich schwöre ja auf die Reifen bei dem Wetter !
Die viele kleine Stollen beissen sich überall fest


----------



## haha (10. Januar 2009)

ok, die werden sich wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell zusetzen wie grobe reifen, muss ich auch mal probieren..


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2009)

die müssten Sie noch in 2,5 herstellen, dann wären sie perfekt


----------



## AustRico (10. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... war auch gerade eben unterwegs



Schaut sehr gut aus mit der 36er !


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... war auch gerade eben unterwegs



Moin,
bist aber nicht weit gekommen? War wieder ne Menge los am Winterstein 
Ich war für 2 Std auch mal oben mit dem Dh'ler.
Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2009)

Richtig schön mit der Van !


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2009)

Kurze OT-Frage: Kann man bei der 36 eigentlich die Federungs-Einheit wechseln ähnlich wie bei einigen RockShox? Also z.B. "Talas" raus und "Van" rein?


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2009)

Danke ! 
Fährt sich auch einfacher, meiner Meinung nach, als mit der Pike
Schön über beide Räder gedriftet, oder hat sich wieder stabilisiert, nachdem das Vorderrad am weggerutschen war.
@ Wodan: ich war bei uns in Wald und Flur unterwegs, hatte den Hund vom Opa dabei


----------



## Springhecht (10. Januar 2009)

Servus! 
Würd mir mal gern ein Helius in knallorange oder copper sehn, oder zumindest in einer richtig auffallenden Farbe. Also falls vorhanden bitte posten. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Januar 2009)

Frostig war es heute, aber dem Helius war´s egal 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/258686


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bring uns mal den Sommer, mit einem alten Foto....aktuell hat es einen anderen Vorbau und eine Durin SL.
Ja, ja.. bin normalerweise in einem anderen Forum unterwegs. Lese aber hier sehr interessiert, da ich mir ein Helius AM zulegen will. Nach Jahren als Racer - hab noch ein Argon mit dem ich als Teerschneider unterwegs bin - will ich mal mehr Spaß in mein Leben bringen.


----------



## softbiker (11. Januar 2009)

Hey ich muss auch mal ein kleines Update von meinem Drahtesel machen.
Man achte auf die Neuverbauung im Rahmendreieck.
Einfach genial


----------



## balticnor (11. Januar 2009)

Ich zeig meins auch mal wieder





Neue Felgen, Mavic Crossline 2009 mit Fat Albert


----------



## accutrax (11. Januar 2009)

immer noch eines der schönsten...

gruss accu


----------



## richtig (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, sehr schön 

Mal was Allgemeines: Wer von Euch hat denn diese Zugführung und diesen Kettenschutz an seinem Nicolai? Gibt es das für jeden Helius Rahmen? Was kostet das ganze?






Grussascha


----------



## Defender (11. Januar 2009)

Moin,

so hier mal eins meiner Fahrzeuge, und die Besetzung der heutigen Schneerunde

Gruß Uwe


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Januar 2009)

Defender schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so hier mal eins meiner Fahrzeuge, und die Besetzung der heutigen Schneerunde
> 
> Gruß Uwe




ahhhh.....*mein* FR  und so schön aufgebaut


----------



## Defender (11. Januar 2009)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ahhhh.....*mein* FR  und so schön aufgebaut



yepp!

und wird ordentlich bewegt. Bei allen Wetterlagen. Im Sommer gehts mit leicht geändertem Aufbau zum Mega-Avalanche damit. (Natürlich nehme ich das ION auch mit, aber das eigentliche Rennen wird wohl mit dem FR gefahren).

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (11. Januar 2009)

wow das in der mitte ist funky*


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. Januar 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schön
> 
> Mal was Allgemeines: Wer von Euch hat denn diese Zugführung und diesen Kettenschutz an seinem Nicolai? Gibt es das für jeden Helius Rahmen? Was kostet das ganze?
> 
> ...




wow...dieser Strebenschutz interessiert mich aber auch !!


----------



## sluette (11. Januar 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Mal was Allgemeines: Wer von Euch hat denn diese Zugführung und diesen Kettenschutz an seinem Nicolai? Gibt es das für jeden Helius Rahmen? Was kostet das ganze?



nach meiner info gibt's die zugführung auf der kettenstrebe nur für's helius am und dann auch nur bei gesonderter bestellung



Grunzi schrieb:


> wow...dieser Strebenschutz interessiert mich aber auch !!



das ist kein strebenschutz sondern eine führung für den schaltzug



sluette schrieb:


> @checkb & donpromolli
> 
> ihr habt bei euren am's die zugführung für's schaltwerk am unterrohr und über die kettenstrebe verlegt. was ist hierbei der vorteil bzw. warum habt ihr nicht die standartlösung über oberrohr und druckstrebe gewählt?
> mein AM ist bestellt, aber ich denke ich kann noch die ein oder andere konfiguration vornehmen...
> ...


----------



## DJT (11. Januar 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> wow...dieser Strebenschutz interessiert mich aber auch !!



Einfach bei Nicolai Fragen 

Sieht (zumindest bei mir) mittlerweile eh anders aus 

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

Bring also sehr viel, das Frästeil. Die Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr gefällt mir auch nicht.


----------



## haha (12. Januar 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaa, ich freu mich so.
endlich ist meine person wieder komplett, ich flipp aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (12. Januar 2009)

sehr schön ! rote Aufkleber hatte ich bei meinem auch erst vor ! sieht gut aus !


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

@haha: Super schön ! Schaut genial aus ! Ganz schnell aufbauen jetzt !


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaa, ich freu mich so.
> endlich ist meine person wieder komplett, ich flipp aus...



da gibet nix zu sagen.


----------



## haha (12. Januar 2009)

mist, steuersatz ist noch nicht da. immer diesen langsamen händler





bremsscheiben bekommts natürlich noch andere..


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Januar 2009)

Defender schrieb:


> und wird ordentlich bewegt.



wenn du mal wieder verkaufen willst, melde dich 

VG


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2009)

ist das raw?


----------



## R_Nadal (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

will einer vielleicht meinen NEUEN und UNBENUTZTEN Rock Shox Pearl 2.1 Dämpfer abkaufen?
Standart Preis 200 Euro.
Ich werde Rabatte von 25-35% geben, weil der leider nicht in meinen Ramen passt.
Wenn Interesse besteht bitte E-Mail an [email protected]

MfG, Marcel K.


----------



## Nippes80 (12. Januar 2009)

Wie geil...der neue Bikemarkt im -N- Forum!!!


----------



## R_Nadal (12. Januar 2009)

Sry ^^


----------



## Nippes80 (12. Januar 2009)

R_Nadal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> will einer vielleicht meinen NEUEN und UNBENUTZTEN Rock Shox Pearl 2.1 Dämpfer abkaufen?
> Standart Preis 200 Euro.
> ...



Und das Beste ist, das hat er nicht nur hier gepostet!!! Hammer der Typ!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (12. Januar 2009)

@guru:

der rahmen war mal kawa grün, dann hab ich ihn abgebeizt. weiß jetzt auch nicht, wie ich das nennen soll. geschält, gebeizt oder eben halt raw


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> @guru:
> :d



:d
geil!


----------



## DJT (13. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bring also sehr viel, das Frästeil. Die Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr gefällt mir auch nicht.



Mir ging's auch nicht um das Frästeil, sondern generell um die Zugführung über Unterrohr/Kettenstreben, da ich's persönlich für die bessere Verlegung halte  

MfG DJT


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Januar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Mir ging's auch nicht um das Frästeil, sondern generell um die Zugführung über Unterrohr/Kettenstreben, da ich's persönlich für die bessere Verlegung halte
> 
> MfG DJT



... finde ich auch besser ! kein Ghostshift ! aber denke mal da sind wir hier die einzigen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> @guru:
> 
> der rahmen war mal kawa grün, dann hab ich ihn abgebeizt. weiß jetzt auch nicht, wie ich das nennen soll. geschält, gebeizt oder eben halt raw



womit hast Du denn die Pulverbeschichtung abgebeizt ?
ich versuche es gerade mir Grüneck, das überzeugt aber nicht so richtig.#


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaa, ich freu mich so.
> endlich ist meine person wieder komplett, ich flipp aus...



 hätte nie u. nimmer gedacht,- das es abgebeitzt ist ...  


ich finde das RAW mit den roten farbtupfer,-einfach PORNO !


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

@haha: ist der Frame noch gestrahlt worden ?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @haha: ist der Frame noch gestrahlt worden ?



ohhh ausgerechnet jetzt geht er outline  


hahahaha....


----------



## haha (13. Januar 2009)

@ John Doe:

ich habe eine beize von prosol verwendet, die seit ewigkeiten bei mir im keller stand. ich mach mal ein foto von der dose, da keine artikelnummer drauf ist.. ist aber eine riesen sauerrei, überall klebt der alte beschichtungsbaaz, und die vinylhandschuhe lösts regelmäßig auf, brennt dann wie hölle auf den pfoten..

@san andreas:

nein, der rahmen wurde nicht gestrahlt. ich habe das unterrohr und ein paar andere stellen etwas mit politur behandelt. wollte eigentlich schon komplett polieren, aber so gefällts mir besser.

@khujand: 

das ibc ist zur zeit mein wohnzimmer, da ich viel am pc machen muss, von daher bin ich immer nur kurz von der strippe

@all:

thx für die lobesworte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## haha (13. Januar 2009)

die fotos der beize sind jetzt in meinem album zu finden..
ich will das foto nicht hier reinstellen, nicht dass das zeugs um sich greift und alle rahmen aus der gallerie entlackt


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @haha: ist der Frame noch gestrahlt worden ?



Prosol Lacke & Farben GmbH - www.prosol-farben.de
Dachauer Str. 533, München - 089 357345-0

also nixwie hin. 

haha,-DANKE für die info.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Januar 2009)

Danke, Dichlormethan geht richtig ab 

http://www.hvbg.de/d/pages/praev/strateg/praev_lohnt/abbeizer.html


----------



## haha (13. Januar 2009)

oha, gut zu wissen, aber schon zu spät. dewegen war mir nach der beiz-aktion auch etwas schummrig, also, nicht krank werden von dem zeug


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> oha, gut zu wissen, aber schon zu spät. dewegen war mir nach der beiz-aktion auch etwas schummrig, also, nicht krank werden von dem zeug



hauptsache du bist nicht "verstrahlt" wie all die anderen hier im forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (13. Januar 2009)

Na dann will ich mal wieder etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringen.......





Der Schnee ist bei uns jetzt wech........


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2009)

das ist nato oliv matt, oder ?


----------



## balticnor (13. Januar 2009)

Jo, Olive grün matt.........


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Danke, Dichlormethan geht richtig ab
> 
> http://www.hvbg.de/d/pages/praev/strateg/praev_lohnt/abbeizer.html



Hört sich doch gut an:
Fall 1: Nach vierstündigem Arbeiten mit dichlormethanhaltigem Abbeizmittel in einer 400 Kubikmeter großen, schlecht belüfteten Grube (3 qm große Luke) wurden zwei Beschäftigte bewusstlos. Einer der beiden wachte nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf und konnte aus der Grube aussteigen. Er erlitt eine dreimonatige Funktionspsychose in Form von Konzentrationsstörungen. Sein Kollege dagegen  starb an toxischem Lungenödem.

Fall 2: Die Decke eines Zimmers wurde von zwei Malern mit einem dichlormethanhaltigen Produkt abgebeizt. Beginn der Arbeiten war um 9:15 Uhr. Sie trugen zwar Atemschutzmasken mit A1-Filtern. Diese waren aber für die durchzuführenden Arbeiten nicht zulässig. Gleichzeitig war die Lüftung nicht ausreichend, da die frisch gestrichenen Fenster und Türen mit Folien abgedeckt waren. Folge: Die zwei Maler wurden gegen 10:30 Uhr von einem Kollegen  bewusstlos gefunden und verstarben.



Viel Spaß noch ! War lustig mit dir hier !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Januar 2009)

HALLO ?!

was meinst Du warum ich den Link von der BG gepostet habe, ließ mal zwischen den Zeilen!


Deine Liste in Vollständig:

Die "Todesliste" der Bau-Berufsgenossenschaft:
Fall 1: Nach vierstündigem Arbeiten mit dichlormethanhaltigem Abbeizmittel in einer 400 m3 großen, schlecht belüfteten Grube (3 m2 große Luke) wurden die beiden Beschäftigten bewusstlos. Einer der beiden wachte wieder auf und konnte aus der Grube aussteigen. Er hatte eine dreimonatige Funktionspsychose in Form von Konzentrationsstörungen. Der zweite Beschäftigte starb an toxischem Lungenödem.

Fall 2: Zwei Mitarbeiter sollten Reste eines Chlorkautschukanstriches in einer Ölauffanggrube (36 m3, mit einem Betondeckel versehen) mit einem dichlormethanhaltigen Mittel abbeizen. Der in der Grube tätige Mitarbeiter war mit einer Gasmaske der Bundeswehr ausgestattet. Als er auf Anruf nicht antwortete, stieg der zweite Mitarbeiter in die Grube und wurde - wie sein Kollege - bewusstlos. Kollegen konnten die beiden noch rechtzeitig aus der Grube bergen.

Fall 3: Die Decke eines Zimmers wurde von zwei Malern mit einem dichlormethanhaltigen Produkt abgebeizt. Beginn der Arbeiten um 9:15 Uhr. Gegen 10:30 Uhr kam ein weiterer Maler hinzu und fand die beiden Kollegen bewusstlos auf dem Boden liegen. Beide überlebten den Unfall nicht. Sie trugen für diese Arbeiten nicht zulässige Atemschutzmasken mit A1-Filtern. Da die frisch gestrichenen Fenster und Türen mit Folien abgedeckt waren, war die Lüftung nicht ausreichend.

Fall 4: Die Beschichtung eines Balkonfußbodens (im Freien!) sollte mit einem dichlormethanhaltigen Produkt entfernt werden. Beim Abspachteln der Beschichtung wurde der Beschäftigte bewusstlos. Er konnte nur mit Mühe durch einen Kollegen, der auf einem Gerüst über ihm gearbeitet hatte, aus dem Gefahrenbereich gebracht werden. Nach kurzem Krankenhausaufenthalt konnte der Beschäftigte wieder arbeiten.

Fall 5: Maler M. arbeitete mit dichlormethanhaltigem Produkt in einem Dachgeschoss. Nach drei Stunden Abbeizen wollte er die Wände unter der Dachschräge entschichten. Beim Arbeiten in gebückter Haltung verlor er das Bewusstsein und wurde von einem zufällig vorbeikommenden Arbeitskollegen aus dem Zimmer getragen. Er hatte eine Atemschutzmaske mit A2-Filter getragen. Nach vier Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt konnte er ohne Beschwerden entlassen werden.

Fall 6: Ein Fliesenleger entfernte Ölfarbe mit dichlormethanhaltigem Abbeizer. Er begann die Arbeit gegen 14:00 Uhr indem er jeweils etwa 0,5m2 mit dem Abbeizer einstrich und anschließend die Farbe abspachtelte. Gegen 17:00 Uhr wurde er bewusstlos am Boden liegend gefunden. Der Fliesenleger hatte keinen Atemschutz verwendet, er war zweimal zur Erholung an die frische Luft gegangen. Nach drei Tagen im Krankenhaus konnte der Fliesenlegen ohne Beschwerden entlassen werden.

Fall 7: Maler D. führte im Frühjahr Abbeizarbeiten im Treppenhaus mit einem dichlormethanhaltigen Abbeizer durch. Da es relativ kalt war, setzte er einen Bauheizer mit Gasflamme ein. Atemschutz wurde nicht verwendet. Nachdem es Maler D. übel geworden war, wurde er in das Krankenhaus eingeliefert. Nach drei Tagen konnte er ohne Beschwerden entlassen werden.

Fall 8: Ein Maler beizte die Ölfarbe von den Wänden eines Badezimmers mit dichlormethanhaltigem Abbeizer ab. Er hatte die Tür mit Rücksicht auf die Bewohner geschlossen. Lediglich das kleine Badezimmerfenster war offen. Mit den Arbeiten begann er um 8:40 Uhr (ohne Schutzmaßnahmen), gegen 9:15 Uhr fand ihn der Wohnungsmieter bewusstlos am Boden liegend. Der Maler verstarb im Krankenhaus.

Beispiele (Quelle: Bau-Berufsgenossenschaft/Frankfurt a.M.)


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

Ach, Mensch, wenn ich mal einen blöden Scherz machen will.....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Januar 2009)

hehe, ja blöde Scherze/Sprüche erfordern eine nicht genau bezifferte Anzahl von Smilies


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

Ok.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2009)

1300


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

absolut nice, und der flite sattel ist zwar alt, aber geil. schade dass es den so nicht mehr gibt.. 
mein helius macht auch fortschritte, der steuersatz ist drin. lenker vorbau kommt am freitag, mann war dass ein geschiss, nen superforce und nen lowrider zu bekommen, überall ausverkauft.. freitag isses komplett, juhu.


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2009)

Danke!
Habe noch mehr Bilder in meinem Album, gestern in der Mittagspause hat der Arbeitskollege mal seine Spiegelreflex mitgebracht !
Musste die Fotos aber ganz schÃ¶n runterrechnen damit ich sie hier einfÃ¼gen kann!
So einen Flite sollte man auch nicht wegwerfen, den kann man fÃ¼r 20â¬ neu polstern und beziehen lassen ! 
Mein Opa ist Schustermeister, da machen wir sowas immer selber


----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

schade, meinen flite wurd mir vor ein paar jahren geklaut, zusammen mit nem wunderschönen rocky mountain equipe hardtail.. sind die kurbeln gepulvert?


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2009)

das ist natürlich Mist !
von Hand lackiert, mit 3 Schichten Klarlack.
mal kucken wie lange es hält, dann werde ich nächsten Winter mal die White Industries und die XT pulvern lassen.


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hey ich muss auch mal ein kleines Update von meinem Drahtesel machen.
> Man achte auf die Neuverbauung im Rahmendreieck.
> Einfach genial



Hallo Leute!

Nachdem ich ja an meine Grimeca System 12 die alten Hope-Pro-Lever-Bremshebel dranngeschraubt habe und von der Bremsleistung schier begeistert bin, muss ich jetzt doch noch was am Optischen ändern.

Dieses Rot gefällt mir nicht mehr und beisst sich auch mit dem Rot meines Helius-Rahmens.

Meine Frage jetzt:
Soll ich den Lack mit Beize abmachen oder doch lieber perlpusten-lassen.

Eloxieren geht ja nicht mehr da Sie schon einmal gepulvert waren.

Und was für ne Farbe soll ich nehmen. Nachdem ja hier der Rainer schon sonen FARBSUCHTHREAD  für sein neues AM aufgemacht hat, starte ich jetzt hier auch mal ne Umfrage.

Ich hoffe auf viel Vorschläge

Grüße Michi


----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du die bremsen farblich ändern? oder doch das rot vom rahmen? der lack von den grimecas ist ziemlich beschissen, mit ner normalen beize dürft der schon runter gehen. beim stahlen würdest du dir schnell die passungen für die kolben versauen.
wenn das mein rad wäre, würde ich nur eines ändern: die weißen parts, vor allem die felgen, gegen schwarze tauschen. dann wärs mein geschmack..
edit: du meinst scheinbar die bremsen.. eloxieren geht trotz vorheriger lackierung, du musst nur die kolbenpassungen sauber abdichten.


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2009)

ich würde sie wahrscheinlich in dem gleichen rot wie der rahmen ist pulvern oder schwarz eloxieren lassen. dann die weißen teile runter und ...


----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

ist denke ich schon eine etwas aufwändigere sache. eloxieren kann man zwar selber, aber die ganze dichtungen usw., da braucht man schon geduld. pulvern bei bremsen ist auch fraglich. ich will jetzt keinen schmarrn verzapfen, aber ob die beschichtung die hitze vertägt? auf den fotos passen die roten bremsen übrigens gut, finde ich.


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2009)

jaja ich weiss ja die weissen Felgen. Ehrlich ich kann es auch nicht mehr sehen. Und die goldenen Naben.  Weis der Geier was mich da geritten hat.

Laufradsatz gibbet bald nen neuen werde mir Alexrims Supra D draufbasteln. Mit schönen Sapim XC-Speichen. Nur die Naben weis ich noch nicht?? Hope oder Hügi? Industrie Nine würden mir persönlich ja auch gut gefallen.

Der Vorbau kommt schon am WE runter. Da kommt ein kurzer schwarzer drann. 

Aber in natura passt dass rot so gar nicht zum Rahmen. Die beiden Hälften dess Bremskörpers müssten sich ja in Beize einlegen lassen sodass ich nicht viel pinseln muss. RAW-würden Sie auch gut aussehen so wie die Hope´s.

Ich hätte mir ja schon Hope´s gekauft aber die Druckpunktverstellung an diesen Pro-Levern ist dass beste was ich bisher je hatte. Man merkt jede Umdrehung. Und die Bremskraft ist brachial. Mit meinem SUPER-DOT-Zeugs ist dass Ding bisher nicht mal heissgelaufen.

Hmmmm dann noch silberne Goodridges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ist denke ich schon eine etwas aufwändigere sache. eloxieren kann man zwar selber, aber die ganze dichtungen usw., da braucht man schon geduld. pulvern bei bremsen ist auch fraglich. ich will jetzt keinen schmarrn verzapfen, aber ob die beschichtung die hitze vertägt? auf den fotos passen die roten bremsen übrigens gut, finde ich.



Apropo Hitze:

Da gibts ne einfache Lösung. Ofenlack. dass Zeugs hällt bombenfest und ist absolut hitzeverträglich


----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

naben auf alle fälle hope, vorrausgesetzt, du störst dich am knattern des freilaufs nicht. ansonsten leicht, robust, schön.


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ich will jetzt keinen schmarrn verzapfen, aber ob die beschichtung die hitze vertägt? auf


 
ich bin da auch kein fachmann, habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass das pulver bei ca. 200°c eingebrannt wird. wie heiß jetzt so'n sattel wird weiss ich auch nicht. aber ich würde mal schätzen das er deutlich da drunter liegt...



softbiker schrieb:


> RAW-würden Sie auch gut aussehen so wie die Hope´s.


 
das glaube ich kaum, die hope sättel sind komplett gefräst, deine grimeccas sind gegossen. da wirst du die oberfläche nicht annähernd vergleichen können.


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2009)

Also RAW müsste doch so aussehen ??? Oder ist das auch gebuifert ???






weil das Rot ist schon schweinig. Auf alle Fälle nicht firedepartment-red


----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

ja, das ist raw. sieht sogar etwas gestrahlt aus. mit ein wenig aufwand kannst du die bremskörper aber auch polieren. etwas zeit, das richtige schleifpapier (evtl. nen dremel) und polierpaste, und schon hättest du grimeca bianco so würd ich machen.


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2009)

also gepulvert ist das nicht. schaut aus wie raw. kommt zwar wie vermutet nicht an die hope optik rann aber finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht.



haha schrieb:


> und schon hättest du grimeca bianco so würd ich machen.


 
das liest sich gut, da bin ich gespannt drauf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (14. Januar 2009)

Bitte versucht nicht, wie weiter oben angesprochen, einen pulverbeschichteten Rahmen abzustrahlen, egal ob mir Sand, Glas oder Stahlperlen. Die Pulverschicht ist sehr zäh und dick und um an versteckte Ecken zu kommen, strahlt ihr an anderen Stellen zu viel ab. Es haben sich dabei schon Spezialisten Löcher in ihre Rahmen gestrahlt. Bitte immer mit einer Alu-verträglichen Beize chemisch entlacken oder gleich zu uns schicken.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2009)

... so habe jetzt den Lenkwinkel und das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ! Jetzt muss nur gefahren werden


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>



Du sach ma, hast Du bei dieser extremen Einstellung des Dämpferschlittens
keine Kollision zwischen Hinterrad und Sitzrohr?

Würde mich echt nicht wundern!

Ansonsten, ein Hammerbike 

Der Fuchsschanzhalter ist natürlich genial 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## balticnor (14. Januar 2009)

Ich find's auch gut

Aber das mit dem Fuchsschwanz läßt mir keine Ruhe. Sorry aber das muss sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Januar 2009)

balticnor schrieb:


> Ich find's auch gut
> 
> Aber das mit dem Fuchsschwanz läßt mir keine Ruhe. Sorry aber das muss sein



Alternative zu nem SKS-Schutzblech  Boah Ey


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du sach ma, hast Du bei dieser extremen Einstellung des Dämpferschlittens
> keine Kollision zwischen Hinterrad und Sitzrohr?
> 
> Würde mich echt nicht wundern!



Gerade behoben, habe ich einen Post vor Deinem schon geschrieben.
Wodan hat den Rahmen vorher mit einem 240er Dämpfer gefahren und bei mir hats mit der Pike und 140mm hinten bis jetzt funktioniert.
Die 36 ist seit Freitag drinnen, Testphase ist jetzt abgeschlossen und alles ordentlich eingestellt !
Aber vielen dank für die Blumen.
Die nächste Fuchsjagd kann beginnen


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Die nächste Fuchsjagd kann beginnen



Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## haha (14. Januar 2009)

das muss ich gleich mal probieren, ob ein 240er dämpfer auch ins helius dh passt, entsprechende lochauswahl am umlenkhebel vorrausgesetzt, da mein anderer zu service muss.. ein lichtblick


----------



## Kuwahades (15. Januar 2009)

mmh, bei Deinem kannst Du die vordere Dämpferaufnahmen ja nicht verstellen, deswegen sieht es da mit verschiedenen Dämpferlängen schlecht aus, leider !


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

@haha,
ich glaube auch nicht das des funzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (15. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gerade behoben, habe ich einen Post vor Deinem schon geschrieben.
> Wodan hat den Rahmen vorher mit einem 240er Dämpfer gefahren und bei mir hats mit der Pike und 140mm hinten bis jetzt funktioniert.
> Die 36 ist seit Freitag drinnen, Testphase ist jetzt abgeschlossen und alles ordentlich eingestellt !
> Aber vielen dank für die Blumen.
> Die nächste Fuchsjagd kann beginnen



222mm Dämpfer


----------



## Kuwahades (15. Januar 2009)

Sorry!
Stimmt, ich bin gestern auch irgendwie davon ausgegangen, das ich eine 216er Länge drinnen hätte, habs mit meinem Roco durcheinander gebracht !
Habe gestern alles umgehängt, jetzt stösst nix mehr an ! 
Schade das ichs nächste Woche nicht mit nach Teneriffa nehmen kann, Freundin ist dabei gibt keinen Bike Urlaub


----------



## haha (15. Januar 2009)

ah so, stimmt, der dämpferschlitten. eh egal, dann flex ich die vordere aufhängung eben ab und schweiß sie etwas weiter vorne wieder an.. wollt eh mal aluschweißen lernen mann, bin ich heut lustig


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Sorry!
> Stimmt, ich bin gestern auch irgendwie davon ausgegangen, das ich eine 216er Länge drinnen hätte, habs mit meinem Roco durcheinander gebracht !
> Habe gestern alles umgehängt, jetzt stösst nix mehr an !
> Schade das ichs nächste Woche nicht mit nach Teneriffa nehmen kann, Freundin ist dabei gibt keinen Bike Urlaub



Sehr schade, denn dort zu biken ist der Hammer, war 2006 mit meiner Frau dort und wir haben uns mit biken und Strand abgewechselt.


----------



## Kuwahades (15. Januar 2009)

sehr schön !
Aber mit Kumpels ist für April ein Bozen Tripp geplant !
Teneriffa kommt auch noch haben wir schon beschlossen, vielleicht ist die Freundin ja dann auch so weit ?


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2009)

http://rockriders.de/bikes/index.php?id=heliusfr2

Dieses Bike wurde heute morgen in Bad Nauheim aus einem abgeschlossen Bikekäfig der Kurklinik geklaut. Bitte haltet die Augen offen, wenn Euch bei Ebay etwas auffällt, Mail an mich.




Merci


----------



## haha (15. Januar 2009)

oh weh


----------



## pfalz (15. Januar 2009)

@haha: 





> absolut nice, und der flite sattel ist zwar alt, aber geil. schade dass es den so nicht mehr gibt..



Willst Du einen? Hab vielleicht noch einen hier 'rumliegen... ohne Gewähr


----------



## c_w (15. Januar 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> http://rockriders.de/bikes/index.php?id=heliusfr2
> 
> Dieses Bike wurde heute morgen in Bad Nauheim aus einem abgeschlossen Bikekäfig der Kurklinik geklaut. Bitte haltet die Augen offen, wenn Euch bei Ebay etwas auffällt, Mail an mich.
> 
> ...



Hast du die Rahmennr. an Nicolai geschickt? Damit die auch die Augen aufhalten können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2009)

ja, haben wir...... das schöne bike.... kotzen könnt man!


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

sowas is ne sauerei


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

so, der postbote bringt die restlichen teile scheinbar doch erst morgen. da ich aber morgen fahren will, hab ichs heute mit restteilen aufgebaut.
geändert wird noch lenker und vorbau, desweiteren kommt demnächst noch eine schaltbare kefü und ein umwerfer dran. hier die bilder, leider nur 2, da die restlichen etwas unscharf waren:











morgen gibts dann noch ordentlich scharfe bilder..


----------



## nationrider (16. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> sowas is ne sauerei



kommt auf die perspektive an!
aus sicht des diebes würde ich sagen:  guter geschmack!

nee, im ernst tut mir auch leid, werde ebenfalls die augen aufhalten...


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

hab noch zwei gefunden, die akzeptabel sind:


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

@haha,
is rüschtig naiss geworden dein DH, 10 points


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> hab noch zwei gefunden, die akzeptabel sind:



schaut klasse aus. kaum wieder zu erkennen...
hast du das N auf dem steuerroh absichtlich um 90° verdreht ??


----------



## Nippes80 (16. Januar 2009)

Und das ist über 6 Jahre alt!?!?! Hammer einfach Zeitlos!


----------



## balticnor (16. Januar 2009)

@haha
sieht echt gut aus


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

danke danke. es ist jetzt 7 jahre alt, und das ist jetzt der dritte aufbau. das -N- ist absichtlich verdreht, da es zu breit war und über die schweißnähte gegangen wäre. vom dh bomber zum schönen tourenfreerider, früher hat es knapp 22 kilo gewogen (mit marzocchi monster T), jetzt wiegt es genau 14,7. durch die neue lenkzentrale geht aber noch was runter. hoffenltich kommt das zeug morgen. dann gibts wie gesagt nochmal scharfe würdige bilder.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2009)

Jetzt schon gut ! Bin auf den Endzustand gespannt ! Das erste Bike in dem mir die Magura Gabel richtig gut gefällt.


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir super, aber was hälst Du von den neuen Hopes, würden klasse zu der Raw-Optik passen und gibts ja auch mit den roten Details! Ansonsten wirklich Respekt, viel Liebe zum Detail!


----------



## AustRico (16. Januar 2009)

@haha
sieht wirklich gut aus! 
14,7kg kommt mir aber echt wenig vor, sind das singleply 2,35er Minions?


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

ja, das sind 2.35 1ply, mehr brauch ich für touren nicht. hopes wären natürlich ne tolle sache, aber mir reichts jetzt mit geld fürs bike ausgeben. hab dieses jahr so ne menge rausgehaun, da wird mir schlecht. außerdem bekommst du für die ultimates leider nicht mehr viel. sind mittlerweile auch schon ein gutes jahr alt. die meisten teile habe ich übrigens schon gehabt. oh mann, die bilder kommen morgen wieder raus, viel zu schlecht..


----------



## accutrax (17. Januar 2009)

sehr,sehr schön !!!
nur..aus eigener erfahrung ...unbedingt von streusalz fernhalten...

gruss accu


----------



## mh320i (17. Januar 2009)

So hier mal ein kleines update von mir wobei die neue Kombi mit Hussefelt Vorbau und Lenker in schwarz noch nicht drauf ist...   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/243645


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (17. Januar 2009)

Für das mit den miniaturansichten bin ich glaub ich zu d..f


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Januar 2009)

ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## mh320i (17. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Januar 2009)

bitte. 

wenn du das bild im fotoalbum hier rein haben willst: rechtsklick "bildadresse speichern". dann im antwortfeld vom forum auf das bildsymbol klicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dort dann die bildadresse eingeben. dann passts das auch.


----------



## nicolai.fan (17. Januar 2009)

hier mein schwarz rotes


----------



## checkb (17. Januar 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> hier mein schwarz rotes



Sehr geil. 

checkb

PS: Ziemlich langer Vorbau?


----------



## softbiker (18. Januar 2009)

Ich meine zu wissen wo do es gekauft hast.
Ich war auch schon fast drann.
Megagerät einfach sensationell.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Kor74 (18. Januar 2009)

Sieht gut aus,
Der Kontrast ist gut gelungen.
Hast du zeit alle zu fahren
Gruß


----------



## haha (18. Januar 2009)

geiles gerät, macht sehr viel her der sattel wär mir aber etwas zu krass, obwohl ich selber nen slr fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön....jetzt fehlen nur noch rote Vorspanndeckel und es wäre perfekt !


----------



## nationrider (18. Januar 2009)

@N.fan:
schönes FR!


PS: hab mal nachgezählt: hast du wirklich aktuell sechs nicolais?


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Januar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich meine zu wissen wo do es gekauft hast.
> Ich war auch schon fast drann.
> 
> Grüße Michi



Du wolltest es mal von mir kaufen !




Kor74 schrieb:


> Hast du zeit alle zu fahren



es werden ALLE bewegt ! Heute war´s ION dran !



Grunzi schrieb:


> Sehr schön....jetzt fehlen nur noch rote Vorspanndeckel und es wäre perfekt !



Das elox. rot ist ein ganz anderes rot




nationrider schrieb:


> @N.fan:
> schönes FR!
> PS: hab mal nachgezählt: hast du wirklich aktuell sechs nicolais?



Nein !   seid einer Woche 7 hab noch ein BMXTB gekauft ! 
insgesamt haben wir 9xN  davon 2 die Frau


----------



## nationrider (18. Januar 2009)

ja dann aber mal schnell nen "familienfoto" hier reinstellen!

denk die anderen akzeptieren es auch wenn ein paar andere
räder außer dem helius dabei sind...


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Januar 2009)

mach ich


----------



## abbath (18. Januar 2009)

@n.fan ist da hinten 'ne Stahlflexleitung und vorne eine normale Kunststoffleitung verbaut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (18. Januar 2009)

so, nach ein bisschen action gestern und heute noch zwei würdige bilder, das rad natürlich ein bisschen eingesaut. leider ist es mit dem spass vorbei, da die gabel nach zwei tagen fahren schon buchsenspiel hat und komisch knackt. entweder ist sie für meinen einsatz nicht geeignet, oder es ist ein montagsmodel, es ist einfach nur absolut zum :kotz:. man weiß nicht, was man noch kaufen kann.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> entweder ist sie für meinen einsatz nicht geeignet, oder es ist ein montagsmodel, es ist einfach nur absolut zum :kotz:. man weiß nicht, was man noch kaufen kann.



Doch. -> Fox Van 36 !

Wirklich schön, das gute alte neue Helius.


----------



## haha (18. Januar 2009)

leider passt die 36er nicht ins rad, da die brücke am unterrohr anschlägt, trotz hoch bauenden reset steuersatz. mal sehen, wie gut der service von magura ist. wenns mich an:kotz:t, wars das letzte magura produkt.


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Januar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> @n.fan ist da hinten 'ne Stahlflexleitung und vorne eine normale Kunststoffleitung verbaut??



Ja ist das ein Verbrechen ?


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2009)

@haha,
das tut mir leid für dich!


----------



## abbath (18. Januar 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ja ist das ein Verbrechen ?



Nö, wunderte mich nur.


----------



## softbiker (19. Januar 2009)

Hab hier noch was für die RAW-FETISCHISTEN.

Von einem user aus der mtbr. Auch ein wunderschönes Bike


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Januar 2009)

leider kann man aufgrund der briefmarken-größe so gut wie nichts erkennen.


----------



## haha (19. Januar 2009)

ich erlaube mir:







ist aber poliert, tortzdem auch schön


----------



## acmatze (19. Januar 2009)

@kroiterfee: schau einfach mal in sein fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (19. Januar 2009)

ja dann guckst du in mein album. 

Ich weis nicht wie ichs größer kriege


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Januar 2009)

ah ok.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2009)

Sorry, habs vom haha nicht gesehen.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Januar 2009)

raw kommt besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> so, nach ein bisschen action gestern und heute noch zwei würdige bilder, das rad natürlich ein bisschen eingesaut. leider ist es mit dem spass vorbei, da die gabel nach zwei tagen fahren schon buchsenspiel hat und komisch knackt. entweder ist sie für meinen einsatz nicht geeignet, oder es ist ein montagsmodel, es ist einfach nur absolut zum :kotz:. man weiß nicht, was man noch kaufen kann.




" a traum "  



(ich kann bayrisch)


----------



## haha (19. Januar 2009)

@khujand:

wird aber auch langsam zeit bin aber gar kein echter bayer, hab eltern ausm saarland
übrigens: as packal is obgschickt (verstehst du das?)


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> @khujand:
> 
> wird aber auch langsam zeit bin aber gar kein echter bayer, hab eltern ausm saarland
> übrigens: as packal is obgschickt (verstehst du das?)



danke  !
hab verstanden...


----------



## softbiker (19. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> " a traum "
> 
> 
> 
> (ich kann bayrisch)



Des hoast " a Draum" man beachte und lege wert auf das weichgesprochene D wie DORA.


----------



## sluette (19. Januar 2009)

aber nur bei den oberpfälzern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hab hier noch was für die RAW-FETISCHISTEN.
> Von einem user aus der mtbr. Auch ein wunderschönes Bike



wahnsinn!


----------



## JayPKay (19. Januar 2009)

Jetz' darf ick och endlich ma wat beisteuan. 
Endlich feddich die Möhre.





Ick glob' ick bin valieb, wa!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Januar 2009)

qul... was ist das für ein sattel?


----------



## JayPKay (19. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> qul... was ist das für ein sattel?



Ist ein alter SLR T-1 von SelleItalia


----------



## Nippes80 (19. Januar 2009)

http://www.pedalpushersonline.com/images/selle_slr_t1.jpg


----------



## Carnologe (19. Januar 2009)

Schönes Ding! Sieht sehr harmonisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider (19. Januar 2009)

das schwarze find ich sehr geil!


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Jetz' darf ick och endlich ma wat beisteuan.
> Endlich feddich die Möhre.
> 
> 
> ...



Isch finde dein Baik auch sehr qul


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Januar 2009)

gürü hats verstanden.

wie man merkt suche ich immer nochn sattel für meinen koi.


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

:d


----------



## Deleted 55153 (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 55153 (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## Falcon153 (20. Januar 2009)

@Simonbike

wie immer,
schöne bikes


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

die decals müssten schwarz und und die von der fox ab.


----------



## haha (20. Januar 2009)

dat weiße ist verdammt hübsch..


----------



## mad-drive (20. Januar 2009)

Mein FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2009)

So:






Schönes Bike, aber Sattel weg, bitte !


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Januar 2009)

jaypkay : ... top gefährt !!!! LOVE BLACK !!!!!


----------



## haha (20. Januar 2009)

das beige ist auch gut, aber der heilige andreas des geschmacks hat vollkommen recht mit dem sattel. 
da hier gerade ne schwarze 36 drin ist: hab mir gerade nen neuen konus für meinen reset gedreht, damit auch ich ne 36er ohne unterrohrkontakt fahren kann. da ich ne graue günstig an der hand habe, die aber schwarz werden soll: sind die 36er beschichtet? oder nasslackiert? bzw. kann der meister khujand auch die krone pulvern?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2009)

Falls du eine 36er übrig hast, PN bitte.


----------



## Bingo79 (20. Januar 2009)

mad-drive schrieb:


> Mein FR



Hallo mad-drive,

könntest du bitte etwas dazu schreiben ob die Fox36 bei deinem Bike ans Unterrohr anschlägt (wenn du die Gabel drehst) oder nicht.

Danke vorab 

Ingo


----------



## haha (20. Januar 2009)

@bingo:

bei den neuen helius (helii voll korrekt) ist das unterrohr recht dünn, von daher gibts da keine probleme. lediglich beim alten helius dh mit dem dicken tandem unterrohr stößt so gut wie jede singlecrown ans unterrohr. beim kingsteuersatz wärs aber nicht schlimm, da es für den eine höhere baseplate gibt.


----------



## balticnor (21. Januar 2009)

@mad-drive
Voll gut, gefällt. Die Farbe sieht ziemlich cool aus und vor allem die Saint Kurbel gefällt


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2009)

@San-Andreas:

Wie schwer is der Bock?

Warum keine Totem?


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2009)

@ der-gute: Das ist (leider) nicht mein Bike. Ich habs nur größer reingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @ der-gute: Das ist (leider) nicht mein Bike. Ich habs nur größer reingesetzt.



Na dann @ mad-drive:

wie schwer is der Bock?

warum keine Totem?

;-)


----------



## mad-drive (23. Januar 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank an san andreas für das Bild und das Interesse an meinem Bike. Der Sattel ist nur für den Bikepark gedacht, habe natürlich noch einen anderen für Touren.

Die Fox passt wie beschrieben durch das Unterrohr durch. Das Gewicht beträgt ca 17,5 Kilo. Die Fox macht das Ganze tourentauglicher, da ich im Moment eh nicht so viel Bikepark fahren kann und nachrüsten kann ich immer noch.
Nochmal vielen dank für die positiven Kommentare
Grüße maddrive


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2009)

Hier mal wieder mein ST, und ich, zur blauen Stunde!





ohne massive Graffitis 

alla donn.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Januar 2009)

sehr bombe!


hat eigentlich wer ein helius fr in l mit kurzem sitzrohr? ich wöllte wenn dann den sattel soweit runter wie möglich machen... kann mir das aber nur schwer vorstellen wie das aussehen soll.


----------



## checkb (25. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein ST, und ich, zur blauen Stunde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Pic.


----------



## haha (25. Januar 2009)

sau fettes bild, guru. 
sogar mit grafitti, so gehört sichs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank Mädels 

Das Lob gebührt aber nicht mir, sondern meiner Freundin 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/84232

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Januar 2009)

atmosphär pic!


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Januar 2009)

..jepp. geiles bild - gefällt !!!! lob an die freundin


----------



## softbiker (26. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr bombe!
> 
> 
> hat eigentlich wer ein helius fr in l mit kurzem sitzrohr? ich wöllte wenn dann den sattel soweit runter wie möglich machen... kann mir das aber nur schwer vorstellen wie das aussehen soll.



So sieht kurzes Sitzrohr aus.


----------



## AustRico (26. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr bombe!
> 
> 
> hat eigentlich wer ein helius fr in l mit kurzem sitzrohr? ich wöllte wenn dann den sattel soweit runter wie möglich machen... kann mir das aber nur schwer vorstellen wie das aussehen soll.



Meins ist large mit medium Sitzrohr, leider noch nicht fertig, schlechtes Bild, aber so sieht es mit versenkter Stütze aus:


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Januar 2009)

danke für die bilder. bei beiden bikes kann ich den sattel also maximal auf vorbauhöhe absenken... das ist aber arg wenig wie mir scheint...


----------



## softbiker (27. Januar 2009)

So heut hab ich meine Alexrims Supra D geordert. Dann gehören die weißen Spank-Teile hoffentlich bald der Vergangenheit an.

Mann mann mann  ich muss aufpassen dass bald noch Geld habe  dass pimpen kann ja fast zur Sucht werden


----------



## softbiker (27. Januar 2009)

kann mir das grad mal jemand mim Fodoshop so pimpen dass die Felgen Schwarz sind.

Danke


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Januar 2009)

nur mal auf die schnelle, bei uns wird um eins der Strom abgestellt


----------



## softbiker (27. Januar 2009)

ah super. Danke dir.
Dann müssen nur noch schwarze Decals hin und der Vobbau furt.
Vielleicht rubbel ich die Decals von der Lyrik au noch runter. Oder in rot ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo79 (27. Januar 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Meins ist large mit medium Sitzrohr, leider noch nicht fertig, schlechtes Bild, aber so sieht es mit versenkter Stütze aus:



Schickes Rad.

Hatte es auch auf deiner HP gesehen.

Was wiegt es?

Rahmengröße?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> ah super. Danke dir.
> Dann müssen nur noch schwarze Decals hin und der Vobbau furt.
> Vielleicht rubbel ich die Decals von der Lyrik au noch runter. Oder in rot ?



ich finde den bock mit schwarzen felgen ganz schick. wahrscheinlich würde ich die weissen decals auch drann lassen. rot mit schwarzen decals schaut immer so dunkel aus.


----------



## AustRico (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Gestern ist endlich mein Helius FR fertig geworden.
Der Rahmen war 5 Wochen nach Bestellung bei mir, aber auf die Laufräder habe ich in Summe 8 Wochen gewartet...




​
Mehr Bilder zum Aufbau gibt´s in meinem Blog !



Bingo79 schrieb:


> Schickes Rad.
> 
> Hatte es auch auf deiner HP gesehen.
> 
> ...



Danke! Wie Abgebildet mit Maxxis Minion 2.5 2ply hat es ca. 16.5kg

Edit: Rahmengröße L mit M Sitzrohr


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2009)

schaut klasse aus, da gibt`s nix zu meckern.
ich muss noch 2 wochen warten...

viel spass damit !


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2009)

noch ne schaltbare kefü ans helius, dann isses top.


----------



## Bingo79 (27. Januar 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gestern ist endlich mein Helius FR fertig geworden.
> Der Rahmen war 5 Wochen nach Bestellung bei mir, aber auf die Laufräder habe ich in Summe 8 Wochen gewartet...
> ...




Danke für die Info.

Was wiegt denn nur der Rahmen? ohne/mit Federbein?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## AustRico (27. Januar 2009)

Sorry hab den Rahmen nicht genau gemessen, da er sich nicht auf meiner Küchenwaage ausbalancieren ließ. Mit Dämpfer hat er ungefähr 4.4kg


----------



## softbiker (28. Januar 2009)

So ich no mal.
Heute sind endlich die schwarzen Felgen gekommen  Brauch ich nur noch Speichen.

Und mein Probeexemplar Bremssattel von Grimeca ist gekommen.

Ich wollte dass Ding ja abbeizen. Nur ich finde ums verrecken nix mit dem man das abbeizen kann. Hat da jemand ne Idee.

Im Farbenfachhandel war ich gestern der meinte nur... naja er meinte nix weil er keine Ahnung hatte.

Also her mit Vorschlägen.


----------



## PiratPilot (28. Januar 2009)

Auf dem Mond:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (28. Januar 2009)

wie geil!!!
...wo is dat denn, bitte???


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Januar 2009)

..hier mal  meins


----------



## PiratPilot (28. Januar 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> wie geil!!!
> ...wo is dat denn, bitte???



Steht doch drüber! 
(Tagebau Cottbus Nord - der See da unten wird gerade geflutet im Zuge der Renaturierung)


----------



## Oettinger (1. Februar 2009)

@trek 6500

schönes Helius!  kann's sein, dass die Kette bisschen durchhängt?


----------



## der-gute (1. Februar 2009)

und das du trotz Stahlfederbein und Sherman nen Racing Ralph montiert hast?????


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Februar 2009)

die mondgegend ist unglaublich geil! das rad taugt mir auch sehr sehr gut. 
nur der sattel schaut ein wenig wuchtig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (2. Februar 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die mondgegend ist unglaublich geil! das rad taugt mir auch sehr sehr gut.
> nur der sattel schaut ein wenig wuchtig aus.



Die Landschaft dort hat was virtuelles - wie in einem Computerspiel. Im Berliner Lokalforum kam das Bild auch gut an und darum plane ich demnächst für alle eine Tour zum Mond. 

Ich habe das Helius jetzt seit 8 Wochen, nachdem ich bisher nur Hartdail gefahren bin. Man merkt beim Anschauen, Anfassen und beim Fahren, dass es ein ausgereiftes Rad ist - macht einfach Spaß. Ich habe es heute mal gewogen. So wie es da steht (ohne Trinkflasche) wiegt es 11,8kg, was ich überraschend viel finde. Für die Marathons müssen da noch ein paar Gramm weg...

Der Sattel ist ein Flite Trans Am (mit Loch in der Mitte). Der passt mir einfach am besten. SLR und ähnliches habe ich alles durch. So klobig kommt der auch nur auf dem Foto rüber.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Februar 2009)

du wirst dich recht schnell an den hinterbau gewöhnen auch als eingefleischter hardtailfahrer. 
jetzt wo dus sagst, den trans am gel flow hatt ich mir auch mal im gesamtkatalog ausgesucht und wollt ihn schon bestellen. ich möcht auch keinen sattel mehr ohne loch. der ist wirklich nicht fett und wirkt wohl auf dem foto weil schräg von oben..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Februar 2009)

@PiratPilot: wie fährt sich die DT Gabel und hat die  130 oder 150 mm FW?


----------



## PiratPilot (3. Februar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @PiratPilot: wie fährt sich die DT Gabel und hat die  130 oder 150 mm FW?



Die hat 130mm. Bis jetzt, bei Schnee, Eis, Schlamm und Deck kann ich nicht klagen. Mindestens genau so steif, wie meine alte Reba. Ansprechverhalten ist etwas sensibler. Sie hat aber keinen Lockout; ist dafür absenkbar für steile Anstiege.


----------



## Nihil970 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ENDLICH!!!

Ich hoffe das Bild einstellen hat geklappt. Ansonsten gibts mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie zu sehen.

Bin schon schon gespannt wie sich das Teil fährt.

Und ja, ich weiß der weiße Sattel wird zu Diskussion führen, aber mir gefällts. 

Ausstattung blieb eher zweckorientiert, sprich funktional.
Außerdem braucht man noch etwas zum Basteln.

In diesem Sinne,
schönen Abend


----------



## Freerider85 (4. Februar 2009)

Mal a kleines Update, muß vorn nur noch den Minion draufziehn:






[/URL][/IMG]

und hier mit am Spetzel seinem:


----------



## softbiker (4. Februar 2009)

So ich muss auch mal wieder. Hier gibts dass nächste Update. 
Nun endlich ohne Fiatteilchen am Ferrari. 
Die weißen Spanks sind runter. Nun zieren Alexrims Supra D meine Süße 
Vorher




und nachher -> finde schaut etwas giftiger aus 









Das oanzigste was jetzt no runter muas ist dieser weisse Vorbau. Ich such schon nach nem schönen Syntace Superforce in 31.8 aber irgendwie sehe ich 85 Euros für nen Vorbau nicht ein. Naja vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Angebot oder sowas.

Die "Grimeca-Bianco" ist in Arbeit. Der Versuchssattel wird gerade harter Entpulverung unterzogen. Hitze geht so, Rohrfrei war jetzt nicht so der Hit, jetzt muss ich es mal mit strahlen versuchen.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Februar 2009)

sehr schön !
warum lackierst du den vorbau nicht einfach ?

Lass dir schön zeit zum trocknen des lacks und mach 2 - 3 Schichten Klarlack noch drauf, alles in Abständen von 24 stunden, dann schön von Hand polieren, so ne Stunde lang. dann hast du mindestens eine Schicht Klarlack wieder runter poliert, die oberfläche ist aber sauglatt und hart !
Der Lack auf meinen XT Kurbeln hält so schon voll lange und ein Vorbau ist Umwelteinflüssen nicht so doll ausgesetzt das hält schon !
Da reicht wahrscheinlich auch eine ganz normale schicht seidenmatt schwarz !

Gewicht dürfte auch nur gering mehr werden !


----------



## softbiker (4. Februar 2009)

Wie hasst du dass denn gemacht?

Erst angeschliffen, dann so mit Lack aus der Spraydose und Klarlack aus der Spraydose oder was nehm ich da dann am besten?


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Februar 2009)

Ja erst anschleifen, nass, mit 1000er Schleifpapier und zwischen den verschiedenen Lackschichten mit 2000er, auch nass !
Am besten immer in nen Eimer Wasser tauchen.

Und zum Schluss Autopolitur und ein weiches Fusselfreies Tuch benutzen.

Lack aus der Sprühdose vom selben Hersteller verwenden, am besten Felgenklarlack !

probiers erstmal aus, wenn Du sauber lackierst kannst du dir das polieren sparen und eine Schicht würde dann schon ausreichen.
vorm sprühen den Vorbau fettfrei machen und mit nem normalen Fön schön warm/heiss machen, aber nicht zum trocknen !
Dann gibts Risse, oder der Lack wird matt.
Bei dem Wetter am besten im Keller lackieren und es da schön warm machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

oh ja, das sind welten vom unterschied her. mit den schwarzen felgen ists gleich viel besser.


----------



## FrHu (4. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein ST, und ich, zur blauen Stunde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2009)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Mal a kleines Update, muß vorn nur noch den Minion draufziehn:



gewöhnlich kann ich weisse bikes zwar nicht mehr sehen aber der bock schaut mal endklasse aus


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

@sluette: als Rahmen-und Gabelfarbe hat weiß meiner Neinung nach völlig zu Recht ein Revival erlebt. Ich kann nur keine weißen Anbauteile mehr sehen.


----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2009)

ja das mag schon sein... da hier aber mittlerweile jedes 2te bike weiss ist, hat das mit individualität nicht mehr viel zu tun. schau dich mal im liteville forum um, scheint so als ob's die dinger nur in elox schwarz oder eben weiss gibt. ich hatte meinen weiss flash vor gut 11 jahren als ich mein trombone geordert habe. weisser hauptrahmen, roter hinterbau. war damals teamfarbe


----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

so, das wotangeschwür ist entfernt, jetzt mit 36 talas rc2 und syntace vector/superforce zentrale. die boxguide macht demnächst auch noch einen abgang. die fox wird demnächst noch schwarz gepulvert..


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Februar 2009)

... fast so schön wie meins 
cooles Teil !


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

@haha: wenn der Stock umknickt, ist das Bike weg, oder ?
Seeeeeeeeeeehr schön jetzt ! Ich finde die Farbe der Gabel gar net so verkehrt !
Kommt hinten noch eine Bremsscheibe drauf ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kommt hinten noch eine Bremsscheibe drauf ?




Stimmt, die Trennscheibe ist arg mickrig, ansonsten absolut top und mit der Gabel nahezu perfekt... mir fällt eigentlich nichts zu meckern ein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

sieht gefährlicher aus, als es ist. das rad würde gerade mal nen meter tief fallen. nicolai hält sowas aus ne größere bremsscheibe wäre schön, allerdings macht das die bremsaufnahme nicht mit. hatte schon nen haarriss an der alten wegen einer zu großen scheibe. wenns aber in den urlaub geht kommt für kurze zeit ne 180er dran, sonst sind die ultimates brei nach den abfahrten.. freut mich wenns euch gefällt.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Hat einer von euch die genauen Maße vom 2005er Helius FR in Größe "m"?
Oberrohr vorallem ?
Und welche Gabeleinbauhöhe ist freigegeben ?
Und welche Größe der Bremsscheibe hinten ?

Danke schon mal !


----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

laut katalog:

orohr: 585mm
si.rohr: 475mm
h.bau: 428mm
gabeleinbaul.: 125-150mm (auf den federweg bezogen)


----------



## Sascha Koch (4. Februar 2009)

moin Leute, sagt mal, fährt einer von Euch ein Saturn?
bin ich einer der einzigen hier bei mtb- news, welcher eins hat?
ich weiß, is hier ein Helius Forum, aber wenn hier einer mit einem Saturn ist, Leute zeigt Euch


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Danke ! Prompt wie gewohnt !
Da geht schon eine 36er rein, oder ?
Unterscheidet sich der 2006er Rahmen wesentlich ?


----------



## haha (4. Februar 2009)

da scheint sich nichts zu unterscheiden, die geo ist gleich. beim 06er steht einbaulänge max. 540mm und ebenfalls bis 150mm federweg. ne 36 liegt leicht drüber? bin mir nicht ganz sicher.. ne alte 150mm 36er kann ich aber nicht empfehlen.
edit: ich glaube, du bist auf dem richtigen weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Meine Van hatte glaube ich 543mm Einbaulänge, des paßt dann scho.


----------



## Triple F (5. Februar 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> moin Leute, sagt mal, fährt einer von Euch ein Saturn?
> bin ich einer der einzigen hier bei mtb- news, welcher eins hat?
> ich weiß, is hier ein Helius Forum, aber wenn hier einer mit einem Saturn ist, Leute zeigt Euch



Hey!

So wie ich das hier mitbekommen habe, ist das Saturn leicht unterrepräsentiert. Am besten, Du klapperst mal die Threads ab, die dir die Suche 'Nicolai Saturn' ausspuckt & trommelst ein paar Saturnisti zusammen, damit man sich hier im Nicolai-Forum ein wenig austauschen kann.


----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2009)

@haha

Ich würd die Gabel au nicht schwarz pulvern lassen. Dass kostet a) nur Geld b) Zeit die du nicht fahren kannst und c) hätteste die schwarze Wotan dann gleich drinne lassen können.

Sollte ich jemanden finden der zu nem anständigen Preis strahl und pulvert dann würde ich meine Lichtblau oder Pastellblau machen lassen. Fände das sieht schick zu meinem roten Rahmen aus.

Aber das Raw gefällt mir auch ausserordentich gut. raw raw raw


----------



## haha (5. Februar 2009)

die fox ist deshalb drin, weil die wotan sehr schnell den geist aufgegeben hat..also nicht die richtige gabel für mich. optisch war sie m.M.n. schöner. eine gabel pulvern zu lassen, ist auch nicht so teuer, und z um glück hab ich ja 2 bikes, von daher ist fahren schon noch drin.


----------



## accutrax (5. Februar 2009)

@san andreas....die bremsscheibengrösse hinten war 05 und 06 beim standardrahmen (also ohne extra bestellte optionen) immer 165mm, zumindest im 06 katalog war das nicht gleich ersichtlich bzw.unklar ( da ist derrahmen zwar mit "200 DD" angegeben, das heisst aber nur das 200er optional möglich sind), habe ein 05er helius fr und deshalb mal bei N.angefragt...
fahre, auf eigenes risiko, hinten 185mm scheibe ...bis jetzt ohne probleme...

gruss accu


----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2009)

@haha

o.k. das Ergebnis dann hier posten. Und evtl. dann per pm die Adresse wo du´s hast machen lassen und ob du zufrieden warst.

kuwahadas hat mir zwar auch ne Adresse geschickt, es bressiert aber jetzt noch nicht so.


----------



## haha (5. Februar 2009)

zu befehl.. wundert mich, dass du den "meister" noch nicht kennst. du hast PN.


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann der Meister aber nur die Tauchrohre pulvern, nicht aber die Krone, kann das sein!?


----------



## haha (5. Februar 2009)

richtig.


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2009)

Die Krone zu pulvern dürfte wegen den eingepressten Standrohren und dem Einbrennen im Ofen heikel sein. Da tuts doch aber auch eine Sprühdose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (6. Februar 2009)

Sprühdose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey mein Nicolai isn Kunstwerk und kein Rohrsalat. Ich hantier doch nich midda Baumarktsprühdose an meim Schatz.

Nenene geh wal wider zurück ins Spezi-Forum


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte doch nur die Krone nicht die Gabel. Außerdem gibt es doch kein Spezi-Forum hier, ich bin quasi heimatlos


----------



## softbiker (6. Februar 2009)

Auch nich anne Krone 

Naja ausnahmsweise  Heimatloser.


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es doch kein Spezi-Forum hier, ich bin quasi heimatlos


sehr traurig, so'n riesen laden und keine fühl sich verantwortlich für so'n klasse forum hier...


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Februar 2009)

vom harten alltag erfasst:


----------



## luck01 (7. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> sehr traurig, so'n riesen laden und keine fühl sich verantwortlich für so'n klasse forum hier...



Ein Grund mehr, Nicolai zu fahren


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2009)

luck01 schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr, Nicolai zu fahren



Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht will


----------



## luck01 (7. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht will



Na, dann bist Du ja auf den richtigen Weg.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Februar 2009)

@525Rainer: wie fährt sich das AM mit 140mm? Ist doch eine aktuelle Revelation, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (8. Februar 2009)

nein, ist eine 130er von 2008. gabs sehr günstig. ist schön leicht und federt. 
da ich hinten derzeit auch noch auf 130er stellung fahr harmoniert das auch sehr gut. auch der lenkwinkel taugt mir perfekt.
was krass ist, der AM hinterbau ist nicht mit meinem 06er FR hinterbau zu vergleichen. das FR hatte keine spezielle wippe für luftdämpfer aber ich bin halt trotzdem gefahren. sollt ma nicht machen. das AM spricht fein an und wird dann härter ohne durchzuschlagen. das FR musste ich mit viel mehr druck fahren. 
auch krass wie ruhig der hinterbau im wiegetritt beim beschleunigen bleibt. ich frag mich ob das an meinem harten set up liegt aber das ding geht ab wie ein hardtail beim beschleunigen. 
morgen fahr ich mit einem freund eine kleine tour ganz ohne getrickse. da fällt mir ein ich muss den umwerfer noch draufbaun.


----------



## checkb (8. Februar 2009)

> auch krass wie ruhig der hinterbau im wiegetritt beim beschleunigen bleibt.



Das ist auch mein Eindruck, einfach genial, nein PERFEKT.

checkb


----------



## haha (8. Februar 2009)

geht mir nicht anders..


----------



## nationrider (8. Februar 2009)

jungs erzählt doch mal was neues....

der helius hinterbau ist doch seit jahren dafür bekannt, dass er:
a) super arbeitet wenn gefordert
b) schön wippneutral beim pedallieren bleibt 

wer hat noch frische bilder???


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Februar 2009)

hier ganz frisch!


----------



## RaD (8. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bild, wenn jetzt der Sattel noch ein wenig nach hinten geneigt wäre ... 
Ich weiß, lässt sich bei ausgezogener Stütze bescheiden fahren, würde halt optisch harmonischer wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (9. Februar 2009)

Ah... is des net romandisch? ...soo scheee


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Februar 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Ah... is des net romandisch? ...soo scheee



Joa .. wenn der Kamin noch an wäre  ... sonnst aber auch sehr schick


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2009)

Die Luftmatratzen schützen das Helius falls es umfällt ?


----------



## softbiker (9. Februar 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Ah... is des net romandisch? ...soo scheee


Denn hässlichen Tisch und die Stühle kenne ich irgendwoher. Die stehen bei mir auch im Wohnzimmer. Dass reisst auch das Helius nimma raus 

Aber das Bike ist ansich ganz schön. Nur die Felgen? Ich wurde auch schon verspottet warum ich Fiat-Teile am Ferrari verbaue. Deswegen sind Sie jetzt auch runter bei mir.


----------



## abbath (9. Februar 2009)

Sattelstütze sieht aus wie 'ne Sollbruchstelle. Ansonsten gefällt der Hobel!


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Ah... is des net romandisch? ...soo scheee



Das Helius is ja ganz nett - OK, die Fox in braun ist der Hammer...

aber wie viele Farben habt ihr noch in einem Zimmer?

noch ein grünes Sofa?


----------



## Framekiller (9. Februar 2009)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Mal a kleines Update, muß vorn nur noch den Minion draufziehn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie alt is das Bild vom blauen Helius DH ?  Kann es sein das der Rahmen heute nen hellgrauen (so wie Umlenkhebel) Hinterbau hat und nen normalen DNM Dämpfer? Dann hab ich ihn vielleicht gesehen nackt nur Rahmen. Würd mich mal interessieren ob das der Rahmen ist.


----------



## GoaNoa (9. Februar 2009)

@ san_andreas:

Des sind doch keine Luftmatratzen mann! Des sind "Kapoks",thailändische Sitzkissen...

@ softbiker:

Warum Fiat-Teile??? Der LRS hat mich um die 500 Öcken gekostet... und haben bis jetzt jeden Einsatz ohne Probleme mitgemacht.Ok... ich muß gestehen ich liebäugel auch schon mit einem anderen...aber aus rein optischen Gründen.


----------



## sluette (9. Februar 2009)

aha, und was für welche hast du da im auge ? 
die spank teile kommen hier im forum generell nicht so gut, habe da noch keine erfahrung mit gemacht. mir gefallen die nicht weil die logos da so fett drauf sind ...


----------



## softbiker (10. Februar 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> @ softbiker:
> 
> Warum Fiat-Teile??? Der LRS hat mich um die 500 Öcken gekostet... und haben bis jetzt jeden Einsatz ohne Probleme mitgemacht.Ok... ich muß gestehen ich liebäugel auch schon mit einem anderen...aber aus rein optischen Gründen.




Hallali. Das kann aber nicht an den Felgen liegen. Was hast du denn für Naben verbaut. Hope´s oder.

Naja. Ich hatte mittlerweile den zweiten Subrosa´s verbaut. Der erste hielt nicht sonderlich lange. Der Lack ist ziemlich bescheiden. Und noch bescheidener war die Dellenanfälligkeit.

Jetzt hab ich Alexrims Supra drinn, und die machen einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Vorallem von der Verwindungssteifigkeit.

Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Februar 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> Passt das Extra Love Rot eigentlich zu anderen rot eloxierten Teilen z.B. von Chris King oder Hope?



würde mich auch mal interessieren. Vor allem das Hope rot!

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## haha (10. Februar 2009)

das _N_ elox ist matter als das von king oder hope. es passt aber trotzdem sehr gut zu hope. king teile sind vor dem eloxieren hochglanzpoliert, passt daher nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## GoaNoa (11. Februar 2009)

@softbiker
Jau die Hope pro II

@sluette
Jaaaa bin mir da noch net ganz sicher.Werd die diese Saison auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren und dann evtl. ... zumindest werd ich die Hopes behalten und den Rest dann neu einspeichen.Aber wie gesagt,hab mich nur mal so umgeschaut,was es noch so gibt.

@softbiker

Na dann stellt sich doch mir mal hier die Frage,warum so Pro´s wie der Andi Wittmann,Rob J. und Ryan Berrecloth die Subrosas fahren? Klar wird die eine oder andere Felge bei denen auch verbiegen aber bei den ihren Einsätzen verbiegt es genauso locker ne Dt FR 2350 oder ne 6.1er (hört man ja au nur schlechtes...außer die neuen ´08er/´09er vielleicht,die sollen ja besser geworden sein)....
Hmm....lieg ich da so daneben?
Und ich denke,bei meinen Einsätzen heben die ja dann mindestens 5 mal so lange wie die beim Berrecloth,Wittmann und co. 
Habe fast schon den Eindruck,daß sich hier alles nur noch um .... hauptsache teuer,teuer,teuer dreht.Alles andere taugt ja nix.
Fiat-Teile an nem Ferrari.... sorry,das is des beste Beispiel..,.
Krasser Trend in der Bike-Szene.
Aber trotzdem werd ich in Zukunft nur Nicolai fahren...
Warum?....einfach aus Überzeugung.

Gruß an alle und es sollte kein "Rundumschlag"sein 
Nur ne Meinung von vielen....
Gruß an Alle!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2009)

Naja, die fahren die Teile halt einfach, weil sie von denen gesponsort werden.


----------



## GoaNoa (11. Februar 2009)

Ja is mir schon klar...
Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich.
Die meisten denken doch wirklich,je mehr etwas kostet,desto toller is nacher das bike...
Als die ganzen DT Rims nach und nach verbeult wurden und man eigentlich nix so tolles mehr über sie gehört hat,hätte sie doch am liebsten trotzdem mancher gerne an seinem bike gesehen...eben weil die roten 2350er sooo teuer und sooo cool sind.Und obwohl sie baugleich sind und des doppelte kosten wie die 6.1er.Aber gekauft wurden sie trotzdem....und obwohl sie anscheinend net wirklich taugen!?
Ach ich schweife zu sehr aus...egal.
Heute is ein bike nicht mehr nur ein bike sondern eine Art Statussymbol,ein Accessoire...Es wird beratschlagt und darüber diskutiert,ob der Sattel optisch nicht doch etwas schräger positioniert werden sollte oder net.Damit alles in sich über geht und zu dem Rest passt oder net.Natürlich nur fürs Foto...Wenn net,muß er weichen und ein neuer muß her.Damit es der Forumgemeinde wieder gefällt und man wieder lesen kann,wie toll mein Bike wieder ankam. 
Zumindest kommt mir des manchmal so vor....
Ihr müßt mir Recht geben.So isses...
Aber spricht ja nix dagegen....Wer Geld hat,soll konsumieren und die Wirtschaft ankurbeln.

Ich poste meins vielleicht ja au irgendwann mal wieder rein.

Wollt nur mal loswerden: Der Trend is krass....
In den 80ern gabs datt alles noch nich so....

Hey und es soll sich bitte keiner hier angegriffen fühlen,es is völlig ok die ganze pimperei.
Ich selbst bin dem "Fetisch" ja auch unterlegen  In einem gesunden Rahmen und hab auch Spaß daran.
Also nochmal: Es war irgendwie nur so´ne Feststellung,wie übertrieben des ganze,nüchtern betrachtet,geworden is.
Weil drehen tut sich jeder LRS und fahren tun sie alle...

Lets Rock and Roll


----------



## softbiker (11. Februar 2009)

Hey GoaNoa du hast fast Recht.

Aber Barrecloth und Co. fahren soweit ich weiss keine Subrosas sondern Stiffiy´s. Meine Alexrims haben 45 Ecken das Stück gekostet. Sie waren also sogar billiger als die Spank.

Aber das ist ja egal. Hier im N-Forum ist das Bike nunmal ein Statussymbol. Und dieses Teil  muss gepimpt werden weil dass hier nun mal jeder erwartet. Dafür tauscht sich die Fachgemeinde ja hier aus 

Dass diese Felge doch nicht so der Hit ist war ja nur meine Feststellung. Von DT-Felgen halte ich im übrigen auch nicht viel.

Aber ich will hier keine Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun brechen. In eine Weise hast du jedoch bei mir recht: Alles was teuer ist muss schnell und Spass machen. Und dass Bike muss von alleine fahren, dass ist ja selbstverständlich 

Tut mir leid wenn ich dir auf den Schlipps getreten bin.

Grüße Michi


----------



## WODAN (11. Februar 2009)

Nicolai fahren und dann kein Geld für gute Parts haben 

Das wäre ja wie ein RS6 ohne 20" Winterreifen


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2009)

Wie, du fährst du im Winter bloß 20 Zöller ?


----------



## WODAN (11. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie, du fährst du im Winter bloß 20 Zöller ?



Naja, der RS6 ist nur der Zweitwagen für die Frau 








PS: War ein Witz, fahre zwar einen Wagen von der gleichen Marke und mit der fast gleichen Karosserie, aber leider nur V6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (11. Februar 2009)

ja dann, dafür mit biturbo...


----------



## WODAN (11. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ja dann, dafür mit biturbo...



Im 4f A6 gibt es leider keinen Biturbo mehr 
Aber ein Turbolader macht auch Spaß


----------



## abbath (11. Februar 2009)

Besser 'nen Nicolai mit LX als 'ne Versenderchinaschüssel mit XTR.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Februar 2009)

word.


----------



## waschi82 (11. Februar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Besser 'nen Nicolai mit LX als 'ne Versenderchinaschüssel mit XTR.


 
Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## GoaNoa (11. Februar 2009)

@ softbiker:

Neee Du.Bist mir doch garnicht auf den Schlips getreten.
Alles easy und entspannt 

@ abbath :
Die Aussage "Besser 'nen Nicolai mit LX als 'ne Versenderchinaschüssel mit XTR. "
is echt gut.
Und dem WODAN geb ich auch irgendwo Recht mit "Nicolai fahren und dann kein Geld für gute Parts haben"... wäre ja irgendwo schon ein kleiner Wiederspruch.

Mir gieng es vor allem darum,nicht alles was teuer ist muß automatisch auch gut sein.Manchmal auch im Gegenteil.
Aber auf der anderen Seite muß man auch sehen,daß auch sehr viele Leute mit kleinerem Geldbeutel sich z.B. nen gebrauchten Rahmen kaufen und ihn aufbauen,mit den Teilen die entweder gerade zur Verfügung stehen oder sich nach und nach erst.... sagen wir jetzt mal "Nicolai-würdige Parts" dranschrauben können.
Denen es also in erster Linie darum gieng,überhaupt erstmal in den Genuß gekommen zu sein,ein echtes Nicolai zu besitzen....
Wohl an denn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (11. Februar 2009)

Hier mal etwas leichtes.





Rahmen	Nicolai Helium CC	2543
Dämpfer	DT-Swiss 210 L	241
Dämpferschrauben	komplett	28
Federgabel	Fox Float 32 RL	1620
Steuersatz	Chris King 1/8	98
Kurbel	XTR FC-M970	790
Umwerfer	XTR FD-M971	150
Shifter	SRAM X.O	195
Schaltwerk	SRAM X.O	195
Kette	KMC 9 SL	213
Bremse V.	Magura Marta SL	220
Scheibe V.	160 mm	108
Bremse H.	Magura Marta SL	246
Scheibe H.	160 mm	109
Schrauben Scheibe	Titan	51
Lenker	Duraflite Carbon 	122
Vorbau	Syntace F99 inkl Titanschrauben	104
Griffe SRAM Gripshift	40
Flaschenhalter	Carbon inkl. Schrauben	35
Sattelstütze	KCNC Ti Pro Lite	160
Sattel	Speedneedle Marathon 	115
Schellspanner Sattel	Token CNC Titanschraube 34,9	9
Kassette	Dura Ace 7700 12-27	181
Laufrad V.	Mavic Crossmax SL Disk	1686
Laufrad H.	Mavic Crossmax SL Disk	
Schnellspanner	Tune AC 16 + 17	54
Reifen V.	Conti Speed King SS 2.1	401
Reifen H.	Conti Speed King SS 2.1	424
UST-Kit	FRM Tubless Kit	70
Pedale	Crank Brother 4SL	182
Kleinteile		100

Gesamt		10490 g


----------



## abbath (11. Februar 2009)

Cool, aber kann man mit den Reifen auch fahren oder flickt man da die ganze Zeit? Sorry OT, aber das interessiert mich schon ne ganze Weile und ich such noch nach was leichtem fürs (leider nicht Nicolai) Hardtail.


----------



## luck01 (11. Februar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Cool, aber kann man mit den Reifen auch fahren oder flickt man da die ganze Zeit? Sorry OT, aber das interessiert mich schon ne ganze Weile und ich such noch nach was leichtem fürs (leider nicht Nicolai) Hardtail.



Mit den Reifen habe ich keine Probleme. Bisher 0 Reifenpannen.
Die Reifen fahr ich mit Milch von FRM.
Vorher hatte ich die Flyweight 330 von Maxxis. Die Reifen waren eine
Katastrophe.

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Februar 2009)

geiles bike. die flyweight hatte ich auch aber damit keine probleme nur etwas wenig grip. 

die crossmax sl: der schönste cc-lrs ever!


----------



## luck01 (11. Februar 2009)

> Mir gieng es vor allem darum,nicht alles was teuer ist muß automatisch auch gut sein.Manchmal auch im Gegenteil.
> Aber auf der anderen Seite muß man auch sehen,daß auch sehr viele Leute mit kleinerem Geldbeutel sich z.B. nen gebrauchten Rahmen kaufen und ihn aufbauen,mit den Teilen die entweder gerade zur Verfügung stehen oder sich nach und nach erst.... sagen wir jetzt mal "Nicolai-würdige Parts" dranschrauben können.
> Denen es also in erster Linie darum gieng,überhaupt erstmal in den Genuß gekommen zu sein,ein echtes Nicolai zu besitzen...



Kann ich nur unterstützen. 

Erst einmal einen guten Rahmen, alles andere kann man dann nach und nach tauschen

Grüße
lutz


----------



## luck01 (11. Februar 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> @ softbiker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xRemcox (12. Februar 2009)

Hier mein nicolai


----------



## softbiker (12. Februar 2009)

xRemcox schrieb:


> Hier mein nicolai



*L E C K E R*

Schön clean, und funktionell. Superschönes Bike


----------



## PiratPilot (12. Februar 2009)

luck01: Super Rad! Das gefällt mir. Die Gabel hat doch 100mm Federweg, oder? Fährt sich das Rad nicht etwas kopflastig? Die Einbauhöhe sollte doch ca. 500mm betragen?


----------



## luck01 (12. Februar 2009)

Die Gabel hat 100 mm

Die Einbauhöhe soll bei dem Rad ca. 450 mm betragen
Der Rahmen ist 10!! Jahre alt. Da haben sich inzwischen die Werte für die Einbauhöhe der Gabel deutlich geändert.

Hier ist ein link zum 99 Nicolai Katalog. Dort kannst
Du die Geometriedaten nachlesen

http://rapidshare.com/files/155276367/1999.pdf

Das Rad beschleunigt super. 

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (12. Februar 2009)

@xRemcox...

SUPER !!!....schönes rad und tolles bild...


----------



## xRemcox (12. Februar 2009)

noch mehr:


----------



## PiratPilot (12. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Katalog. Dann hast du also ein Helium. Gut zu wissen, dass der Rahmen auch nach 10 Jahren noch funktioniert. Anhand deiner Liste habe ich auch gleich einiges Sparpotenzial bei meinem Rad entdeckt. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Helium - vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem einen oder anderen Marathon.




luck01 schrieb:


> Die Gabel hat 100 mm
> 
> Die Einbauhöhe soll bei dem Rad ca. 450 mm betragen
> Der Rahmen ist 10!! Jahre alt. Da haben sich inzwischen die Werte für die Einbauhöhe der Gabel deutlich geändert.
> ...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Februar 2009)

xRemcox schrieb:


> Hier mein nicolai



ohjaaa... noch jemadn mit camo.


----------



## Bingo79 (12. Februar 2009)

xRemcox schrieb:


> noch mehr:



Ist das ein Helius FR mit längeren Dämpfer als 200mm Einbaulänge?

Welche Einbaulänge/Hub fährst du?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Testmaen (12. Februar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Helius FR mit längeren Dämpfer als 200mm Einbaulänge?



Ist ein Helius ST. Kann man u.a. am Umlenkhebel erkennen.

Gruß


----------



## xRemcox (12. Februar 2009)

Es ist ein Helius ST, das dampfer ist ein 222mm mit 2.8" Hub.

Aber das feder ist ein fur 240 dampfer...


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>



Wasn das fürn grau? Oder ein Schmutzweiss?


----------



## WODAN (12. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn grau? Oder ein Schmutzweiss?



Silber eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (12. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Silber eloxiert



echt jetzt? Ne, ich war erst beim Optiker


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Februar 2009)

jetzt werden die ollen Kamellen wieder ausgegraben !
ist antik silber eloxal 

ich find Schmutzweiss hört sich cool an
passt zu meinem BMXTB das ist matschWatz


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Februar 2009)

Thx


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Februar 2009)

sind die neuen sticker jetzt durchgehend und nicht mehr buchstabe für buchstabe?


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2009)

Die Maschinenbausticker sind durchgehend.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Februar 2009)

ah great... ich denke ja imme rnoch übers wechseln nach an meinem bmxtb. dazu die felgenaufkleber ab und die conti-schriftzüge mit edding übermalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2009)

Edding "könnte" das Gummi der Reifen beschädigen, ich glaube aber nicht das es relevant wäre.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Februar 2009)

warum sagst es dann?


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2009)

weil Öl Gummi anfrisst.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Februar 2009)

im edding ist öl?


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2009)

jep, ausser es gibt nen Bio Edding


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Februar 2009)

ich werd das mal testen.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2009)

Auf dem Bio-Edding steht "extra vergine", eigentlich leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Februar 2009)

Darf ich hier auch einfach Bilder posten, die ich im Netz gefunden habe?


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Februar 2009)

Denke mal da hat hier keiner was dagegen, wenns ein Helius ist !


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Februar 2009)

ich mach einfach mal, die Bilder sind von nem Bekannten aus Singapore, das letzte habe ich geklaut, soweit ich weiss verkauft das jmd bei gesichtsbücher.com






weil ihr so drauf steht nochn paar vom roten:













ich finde die Farbcombo irgendwie klassisch




man beachte die Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (13. Februar 2009)

das obere rote gefällt mir. sieht so schön gedrungen aus, ist dass eine customrahmengröße? sieht so verdammt klein aus, was mir aber immer gut gefällt.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss ja und wiegt 14 kg


----------



## abbath (13. Februar 2009)

Das schwarze AM ist ja drollig: Pike und v.a. Speed King?!?


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2009)

Die Saint finde ich auch to much an dem Rad.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Saint finde ich auch to much an dem Rad.



Word! Die Optik von dem ansonsten eher filigranen AM wird aber auch durch den Monster-Sattel gestört... das kleine rote ganz oben ist dagegen echt stimmig aufgebaut. Größe und Aufbau können sicher auch Trial-Master 525Rainer gefallen


----------



## flyingscot (13. Februar 2009)

Das rote sieht irgendwas seltsam aus, ... ist der Dämpfer kürzer als 200mm, oder liegt das nur an der 140mm-Federwegseinstellung?


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Februar 2009)

das rote ist wirklich sehr sehr geil!


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Februar 2009)

Der macht auch damit genauso komische Faxen wie du mit deinem 

weiss jmd wie der Sattel auf dem Bike heisst? Ich glaube den haue ich mir auf meins.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2009)

@525Rainer: Für dich !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY

Ich liebe die Schlusssekunden...Bunnyhop Tailwhip im Rückwärtsfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> weiss jmd wie der Sattel auf dem Bike heisst? Ich glaube den haue ich mir auf meins.



Das ist ein Selle Italia Flite.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Februar 2009)

Danke


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @525Rainer: Für dich !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY
> 
> Ich liebe die Schlusssekunden...Bunnyhop Tailwhip im Rückwärtsfahren



o

m

f

g






krasse schaisse!


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Februar 2009)

so habe nochmal Nachschub rausgekramt

das rote mit bling bling











habe gehört, dass das Bike ein Custom sei. Der Fahrer ist 168 auf 60 Kg. 





 Fand das Schild nur zu geil.


----------



## Musicman (14. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @525Rainer: Für dich !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY
> 
> Ich liebe die Schlusssekunden...Bunnyhop Tailwhip im Rückwärtsfahren


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (14. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY



Jetzt dacht ich schon, da kommt der Typ mit dem roten AM.
Wär mal krass sowas mit nem "Tourenfully" zu sehen.
Aber McSkill fährt ja leider nicht für Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (14. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @525Rainer: Für dich !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY
> 
> Ich liebe die Schlusssekunden...Bunnyhop Tailwhip im Rückwärtsfahren



BAAAAAAAAM!

Hammer


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Februar 2009)

ihr solltet öfters im trialforum abhängen. das video kenn i scho ewig. die backwarts nosewheelies von ihm sind die absolute referenz!!!! und ich bin derzeit am üben bzw möcht es irgendwann vielleicht können. 130mm an der front macht das nicht einfacher und die undefinierte kippachse nach vorn ist ein garant für unglaublich depperte slams in zeitlupe. ganz ganz harter trick aber geil dass es immer wieder was gibt was man ohne viel aufwand einfach so 2 jahre lang üben kann (wenns glangt) und dann vielleicht irgendwann können tut.
er fährt übrigends 24er.


----------



## CaLgOn (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben Heliusfahrer 
Ich hätte mal eine Frage, und zwar suche ich einen Shop oder auch Privatmann, bei dem ich mal ein Helius ST in M Probefahren könnte. Ich wohne in NRW, genauer Mönchengladbach, evtl. gibt es ja jemanden im Pott wo ich mal eine Runde Probesitzen könnte 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Februar 2009)

versuche es mal hier: http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/

Ich meine da steht eins in M

kurzes Update:  Helius ST 09 / Gr. M / MZ 888 (Testbike)


----------



## softbiker (16. Februar 2009)

Sacht ma Leute, wo krieg ich eigentlich diese schönen Dinger her mit denen ich die Leitungen etc. an meinem Helius FR festklicken kann. Möchte diese durch die gammligen Kabelbinder gerne ersetzen.


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

Die sollte eigentlich jeder gut sortierte Fachhändler rumfahren haben.


----------



## balticnor (16. Februar 2009)

Ich habe diese schönen Dinger durch Kabelbinder ersetzt. Kabelbinder halten besser und die Züge sind fester gebunden und können nicht so am Lack und Rahmen schrubbeln. Das ist meine Erfahrung..........

Lars


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2009)

Kabelbinder sind auch leichter


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> das _N_ elox ist matter als das von king oder hope. es passt aber trotzdem sehr gut zu hope. king teile sind vor dem eloxieren hochglanzpoliert, passt daher nicht ganz so gut.



da der Hope-Steuersatz aus Garantie Gründen nicht in Frage kommt, fällt meine Wahl auf den Reset-Racing HDAL2 in rot.
Wie passt da der Farbton zu den restlichen Hope-Teilen und den rot eloxierten Teilen von Nicolai???

Dank schon mal

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

sehr gute wahl, den hab ich auch. das rot passt gut zu hope und dem xtralove rot..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

hab gestern mein helius vorne und hinten auf 100mm runtergeschraubt, so taugts auch volle kanne zum dirtjump. mal wieder ein beweis der vielseitigkeit..












bilder sind in unserer tennishalle entstanden.


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Februar 2009)

Hab mein Helius mal wieder zusammengeschraubt, neuer Vorbau, neuer Lenker, neue Hauptlager und andre Reifen:








Aber auch nach über 3 Jahren gibts noch Verbesserungspotential. Naja, wenn dann irgendwann mal Kohle da ist...


----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

pass doch voll, funktionell und ohne schnickschnack, finds gut, wenn man sieht, dasses richtig rangenommen wird


----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2009)

So hier gibt es ein kleines neues Update. Weichen hat müssen der weisse Syncros Vorbau. Verbaut ist jetzt ein 75er Syntace Superforce. Echt lecker das Teilchen. Meine kleine fährt sich mittllerweile so schön agil, einfach toll 









Einzigst mit meinen Bremsen weis ich jetzt nima weider. Dass Rot kann nicht bleiben. Und die billigen Adapter auch nicht. Wollte ja erst die Teile eloxieren aber irgendwie krieg ich den Lack nicht runter. 
Jetzt hab ich überlegt die Kohle zu sparen und mir ein neuen Satz Bremsen zu holen. Nur was? Favorisiert wäre die Moto  V2 allerdings je länger ich mir die Elixir anschaue umso besser gefällt mir das Avid-Teilchen.

Was habt ihr denn so verbaut?


----------



## AustRico (23. Februar 2009)

Hatte bis jetzt eine Avid Juicy Carbon, ich wollte aber vor allem in Punkto Standfestigkeit etwas mehr.
Die Moto ist eine sehr schöne Bremse, allerdings gefallen mir die Scheiben mit ihrer relativ großen Reibringhöhe nicht besonders gut; Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist (hier bei mir) auch etwas schlechter als bei den Avids.
Ich habe mich nun für eine Avid Code entschieden, da man eigentlich nur gutes über die Bremse hört und sie zudem auch recht günstig zu bekommen ist. Die Elixir ist sicher auch eine tolle Bremse, aber hat mir persönlich etwas zu wenig Substanz und neigt bestimmt eher zur Überhitzung als die Code.
Wenn du aber keine extrem langen alpinen Abfahrten etc machst, ist das sicher kein Problem!


----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2009)

Also eine Code kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Die normale mit Druckpunktverstellung gibt es nur in diesem hässlichen Silber. Dass ist ja grauenvoll. Und wie gesagt, die abgespeckte Version ist zwar schwarz aber da fehlt mir dann wieder die Druckpunktverstellung. Und ne weisse Sonderedition will ich auch nicht haben.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Februar 2009)

dann halte die augen offen nach der code 1.0... die ist dunkelgrau sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## PiratPilot (23. Februar 2009)

Optimal (auch gewichtstechnisch) ist eine Kombination aus Code-Sätteln und Carbonhebeln der Juicy Ultimate. Muss man halt selbst zusammen basteln.


----------



## haha (23. Februar 2009)

oder gleich die komplette ultimate.. ist standfester, als man meint. formula one wäre auch ein tipp von meiner seite, gut leichter als die code und die gleiche leistung (selbst getestet). die v2 kann ich auch empfehlen, nicht ganz so bissig wie die one..
@softbiker: das gibts doch nicht, du hasts schon mit beize probiert? bei meiner alten grimeca hat ein tropfen vom dot ausgereicht, und der lack war an der stelle weg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2009)

Also mit Beize ist nicht. Hab mir dass Gerümpel von Prosol besorgt gehabt aber da war nichts zu machen.
Habe den Bremssattel zwei Tage im DOT ersäuft, da ging ebenfalls nix.
Das Problem ist dass bei den neuen Beizen überall kein CKW mehr drinn ist. Dass war das Zeug was jedem Lack in Sekunden den Gar ausgemacht hat.
Aber was soll es. Hab gerade vom Kollegen hier ausm bikemarkt die Moto gekauft. 
Allerdings muss ich jetzt diese dummen innenbelüfteten Scheiben loswerden.
Naja vielleicht will ja einer gegen seine normalen Discs tauschen.
Siehste an die ONE hatte ich au nimma gedacht.


----------



## ChrisPi (23. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich jetzt diese dummen innenbelüfteten Scheiben loswerden.
> Naja vielleicht will ja einer gegen seine normalen Discs tauschen.


Frag doch mal im Hope-Forum,da gabs vor kurzem noch Leute die fadingfrei fahren wollten.Ich kann die Scheiben nur empfehlen! 
Zum Thema Beize: Die Marke Krähe (z.B. bei Farben Gnatz) ist top.Wo andere Beizen überhaupt nicht greifen hab ich damit die besten Erfolge gehabt
Gruß Chris


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich jetzt diese dummen innenbelüfteten Scheiben loswerden.



Hä ? Du bist die Dinger wohl noch nie gefahren, oder ? Das Mehrgewicht lohnt auf jeden Fall !


----------



## haha (23. Februar 2009)

sind schon gut, die innenbelüfteten. die normalen reichen aber auch dicke, bei ner ordentlichen gewichtsersparnis, finde ich..


----------



## dantist (23. Februar 2009)

Meine antizyklische Investition:


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2009)

Perfekt , nur das Graffiti ist nicht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (23. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Perfekt , nur das Graffiti ist nicht schön



Danke, danke.

Das hier ist wohl auch nicht besser, oder?


----------



## haha (23. Februar 2009)

sehr schön. hast du vorher nicht ein intense gehabt, oder verwechsel ich das?


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, das Bike ist Perfekt das Weitwinkel auch , die Graffities nicht, aber die sind ja nicht von Dir, oder?


----------



## dantist (23. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> sehr schön. hast du vorher nicht ein intense gehabt, oder verwechsel ich das?



Danke. Nein, du verwechselst nichts - das Helius ersetzt das Intense (und hat mein Konto endgültig leer geräumt...)

@ guru: keine Angst, die sind nicht von mir. War nur gerade die "urbanste" Kulisse die ich auf die Schnelle finden konnte


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> @ guru: keine Angst, die sind nicht von mir. War nur gerade die "urbanste" Kulisse die ich auf die Schnelle finden konnte



Ich habe keine Angst, bei deinem Bike bin ich einfach nur noch neidisch 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit der geilen Kiste 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich nach dantists Bike gar nicht mehr traue, mein Bike mit Änderungen für 2009:








Jetzt mit Formula K18 mit K24 Druckpunktverstellung statt der Hope Moto, Mountain King in 2.4 statt Nobby Nic, Stahlfeder statt Luftdämpfer und mit ohne Felgenaufklebern!


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Februar 2009)

Du darfst dich definitiv trauen 

I LIKE IT. 
Hast du noch ein Bild von der Seite?
Bist du zufrieden mit den Mountain Kings?
Ich will endlich meins haben.. und nicht die ganze Zeit Eure Pornobildchen angucken müssen/dürfen.

Dantist seins mog I och gern leiden. Wie zufrieden bisde mit der Bremse?


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Februar 2009)

Zu den MKs kann ich noch nicht genug sagen, heute waren sie auf losen Untergrund nicht komplett überzeugend, aber ich spiele da nochmal ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck, denke dann wird es besser. Bremsen sind top, sind ja nun identisch mit den K24. Zu den Biancos fehlt dann nur das polierte und die kurzen Bremshebel, aber da habe ich ja eh die Straitline verbaut. Die Hope waren von der Bremspower schon besser, waren optisch für das Bike aber too much für meinen Geschmack!

Hier noch Bilder von der Seite:


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Februar 2009)

Danke..Mir gefällts echt gut.
Könntest du noch einen Stift fallen lassen und dein Bike bitten den Stift wieder aufzuheben??
Aber vergiss die Kamera dabei nicht !!


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Februar 2009)

@guru : .... is gar net so einfach , SCHÖNE graffities zu finden , die es auch wert sind , unsere nicos davor abzulichten ...hehe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

Ihr müsst euch da echt mehr Mühe geben


----------



## haha (24. Februar 2009)

also ich find ja des ganz gut gehört nur noch n helius davor..


----------



## abbath (24. Februar 2009)

Ich find Graffitties _voll uncool_. Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich find Graffitties _voll uncool_. Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden.



Bei Doofen schmiereien gebe ich dir Recht, aber es gibt schon welche die  sehr Kunstvoll sind!

Das sind halt Leute die sich in einer Randgruppe befinden, und das mag ich sehr.

Sind wir nicht auch ein bisschen Randgruppe, als Geländeradfahrer?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Februar 2009)

..ich finde gut gemachte graffities gar nicht uncool - eher schon künstlerisch !besser als alles scheiss beton grau zu lassen !


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

Das sehe ich sehr ähnlich 

schau mal in die Galerie von meiner Ollen 

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/1179148

alla donn.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Februar 2009)

..da sind richtig geile sachen dabei !!!!


----------



## haha (25. Februar 2009)

das bild mit der möwe im landeanflug, mein favorit


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich sehr ähnlich
> 
> schau mal in die Galerie von meiner Ollen
> 
> ...



Deine Olle hat's drauf. Da will ich auch mal vor die Linse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (25. Februar 2009)

Natürlich gibt's auch Sachen die gut aussehen, aber das Meiste ist halt einfach nur Mist. Dazu würde ich persönlich alles mit irgendwelchen Schriftzügen rechnen. Nur weil es von einer "Randgruppe" kommt ist es auch nicht toll, der Opus Dei und die Pius Bruderschaft sind auch Randgruppen.
Wenn's der Selbstverwirklichung dient mögen die geneigten Künstler gerne auf dafür vorgesehenen Flächen - deren Bereitstellung ich auf jeden Fall unterstützen würde -  sprühen, aber diese wilde Schmiererei kotzt mich echt an.
In 'nem stillgelegten Bahnhof ist's natürlich auch wieder egal, aber warum muss ich mir das jeden Tag an der Stadtbahn angucken? ...und die Entfernung mitbezahlen.

Abbath, Spießer und Kunstbanause. 

UND JETZT WIEDER HELII.


----------



## dantist (25. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Dantist seins mog I och gern leiden. Wie zufrieden bisde mit der Bremse?



Danke, danke. Wegen der Bremse bin ich irgendwie unschlüssig. Sie ist ein Schmuckstück, das ist keine Frage. Aber von der Bremsleistung bin ich noch nicht wirklich überzeugt, ausserdem quietscht sie manchmal ganz schön unglaublich und schwer ist sie auch noch.


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Februar 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> Danke, danke. Wegen der Bremse bin ich irgendwie unschlüssig. Sie ist ein Schmuckstück, das ist keine Frage. Aber von der Bremsleistung bin ich noch nicht wirklich überzeugt, ausserdem quietscht sie manchmal ganz schön unglaublich und schwer ist sie auch noch.



Vielleicht sind bei deiner Fox die PM-Aufnahmen auch so windschief wie bei meiner Lyrik ??
Hab die PM Aufnahmen an der Lyrik letzte Woche nachfräsen lassen, seitdem macht meine Gustl keinen Mucks mehr sondern bremst nur noch wie sie soll 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Februar 2009)

Gud`n 
hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Setback Sattelstütze von Thomson in einem Helius FR Grösse M ?
Wie weit lässt die sich versenken ?
könnte jemand mal vom Boden bis OK Sattel messen bei ganz eingeschobener Sattelstütze ?

ich müsste zum bequemen bergauffahren den Sattel noch ein Stück weiter nach hinten bekommen, oder einen längeren Vorbau fahren, was ich aber vermeiden will, da meiner schon 60mm hat.
Bergab bin ich sehr zufrieden, deswegen möchte ich da nix ändern !

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## softbiker (26. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Setback Sattelstütze von Thomson in einem Helius FR Grösse M ?
> Wie weit lässt die sich versenken ?
> könnte jemand mal vom Boden bis OK Sattel messen bei ganz eingeschobener Sattelstütze ?
> ...



Also ich hab erst nen Spitrider-Vorbau mit 50mm ausprobiert und ganz vorher hatte ich nen 90er drauf. Der Unterschied war vom 50er zum 90er ja schon pervers. 
Mein 75er  Vorbau jetzt fühlt sich genau richtig an. Schön agil und direkt und die Sitzposition passt perfekt. 
Führs bergabradl´n ist der durch die versetzte Thomson-Stütze, Schwerpunkt bestimmt nicht so gravierend, aber bergauf merkt mann da jeden Milimeter Schwerpunkt Richtung Hinterradnabe. 
Das Wäre für mich keine Option die Geo anzupassen, besonders nicht bei einem Fully


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Februar 2009)

75/80 würde ich mir vielelicht auch noch gefallen lassen, da das Helius schon sehr leicht aufs Hinterrad geht !

Im Bikemarkt sind ein paar RMB Vorbauten, kann man sowas bedenkenlos mal ausprobieren ?
sind nicht teuer, würde mir dann wenn ich die passende länge gefunden habe, was anständiges holen.
Welche Optionen gäbe es denn die stabil genug sind und auch noch nach `was aussehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

syntace superforce...


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2009)

syntace, thomson, hope ...


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Februar 2009)

Danke


----------



## softbiker (26. Februar 2009)

Mein Syntace Superforce hat 75mm bei 6 Grad Steigung. Dass ist angenehm und der Vorbau ist bombemstabil und auch sehr schön.


----------



## psc1 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo IBCler,

na da will ich mal meins zeigen. Ist quasi noch jungfräulich, da gerade erst aufgebaut (wie man an den ungekürzten Stahlflexleitungen sieht und der Vorbau ist auch noch nix).


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Februar 2009)

@ psc1: ein wenig größer und ein wenig näher dran wäre schön, aber so gefällt es schonmal sehr gut, schlichter Aufbau! Bild von der Antriebsseite ist auch immer interessant!


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Februar 2009)

na jetzt geht aber los !
sieht man ja bald nur noch Nicolais aufm Winterstein


----------



## softbiker (27. Februar 2009)

So juhu. Meine Pornobrake ist gekommen.

Das Ding ist ja mächtig. Sieht auf den Fotos immer so klein aus.

Lecker Lecker


----------



## derCyberbiker (27. Februar 2009)

So endlich ist es fertig.....mein erster Customaufbau. Bin stolz darauf


----------



## sluette (27. Februar 2009)

sieht im stand schon schnell aus  !
was aber gar nicht geht ist der kettenstrebenschutz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Februar 2009)

@cyber: .... jawoll, sehr schön !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psc1 (27. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ psc1: ein wenig größer und ein wenig näher dran wäre schön, aber so gefällt es schonmal sehr gut, schlichter Aufbau! Bild von der Antriebsseite ist auch immer interessant!



hi,

hab mal  nen crop gemacht und noch ein Paar schnelle details...

UND ja Nicolais erobern den Winterstein. Bin aber vorher mit meinem Bass LT da oben schon rumgeballert 

Hier die pix ... wie gesagt: Züge noch kürzen und Vorbau kommt noch neu.


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2009)

sehr geil  ist das silber Elox?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## psc1 (28. Februar 2009)

@guru

nee, sieht nur auf dem schnell gemachten Foto ´n wenig so aus. Es ist BronzeElox.

@all

Teile:
Rahmegröße L
Fox DHX AIR 5
MZ 55ETA
XT/XTR-Mix 
Reset-Steuersatz
Hope PRO II Naben
Hope Tech M4  mit 200er Scheiben und Stahlflex
Die guten ALTEN DX Pedale   
Kleinteile von Hope, RaceFace, nen Holzfeller,Odi etc.

PS: Wenn Interresse besteht, kann ich mal ´n Paar besser pics einstellen, muß mal mit der großen Cam rann....


----------



## Helium (28. Februar 2009)

@der Cyberbiker

sieht sehr geil aus dein Helius, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Februar 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn Interresse besteht, kann ich mal ´n Paar besser pics einstellen, muß mal mit der großen Cam rann....



Melde mich mit Interesse von meiner Seite..


----------



## psc1 (28. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Melde mich mit Interesse von meiner Seite..




gut, dann geh ich morgen knipsn, direkt nach nem Wintersteintripp


----------



## c_w (28. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> was aber gar nicht geht ist der kettenstrebenschutz ...



Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist super... bis auf den Schriftzug *g*


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Februar 2009)

für die Bilder melde ich auch Interesse an 
Hast du dein Bike schonmal gewogen??
Der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut.

Gruß

Fibbs79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenTec (28. Februar 2009)

Der geneigten Lerserschaft einen Gruß und eine Frage in die Runde.
Gibt es Probleme beim Kürzen der Stahlflexleitungen von Hope? Braucht man dafür, wie im Fachhandel mir gesagt wurde, neue Teile, oder kann mann die alten Oliven und Krams nochmal verwenden??
Meine Züge sind auch noch zu lang, aber ich habe keine Ahnung davon.
Danke für die Antworten im Voraus


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Februar 2009)

soll mit einer Miniflex super gut gehen


----------



## dangerousD (28. Februar 2009)

I like! 





Mein AM mit Originalzubehör aus dem Wald...


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Februar 2009)

BenTec schrieb:


> Der geneigten Lerserschaft einen Gruß und eine Frage in die Runde.
> Gibt es Probleme beim Kürzen der Stahlflexleitungen von Hope? Braucht man dafür, wie im Fachhandel mir gesagt wurde, neue Teile, oder kann mann die alten Oliven und Krams nochmal verwenden??
> Meine Züge sind auch noch zu lang, aber ich habe keine Ahnung davon.
> Danke für die Antworten im Voraus



Mit einem scharfen Cutter geht es, einem guten Seitenschneider, etc. Olive und Pin sollte man neu kaufen, kostet ca. 2  zusammen. Mit etwas Geschick muss man noch nicht einmal neu entlüften, Vorsicht mit de Bremsflüssigkeit, diese ist aggressiv und greift Lack an!


----------



## psc1 (1. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> für die Bilder melde ich auch Interesse an
> Hast du dein Bike schonmal gewogen??
> Der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> ...




Hi Fibbs79,

hab keine passende Waage. Interessiert mich aber auch und ich sehe mal zu, dass ichs gewogen bekomme.  Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## sluette (1. März 2009)

heute erste ausfahrt mit hammerschmidt und kurzer hose in 2009 !






sehr geil ! der vergleich hinkt zwar aber wer schonmal das vergnügen hatte das smg2 getriebe im bmw m3 csl zu fahren wird wissen wie sich's anfühlt. die gänge werden nahezu "rein geknallt". super schnell und sehr abrupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


>



Saugeiles Bike !


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. März 2009)

Vielen Dank, jetzt kommt noch eine 2009er 36 Float, dann ist es für dieses Jahr definitiv abgeschlossen! Dann nur noch die Decals für die Gabel des Ion und die neues Saison kann auch da kommen, ich freu mich drauf!!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> heute erste ausfahrt mit hammerschmidt und kurzer hose in 2009 !
> sehr geil ! der vergleich hinkt zwar aber wer schonmal das vergnügen hatte das smg2 getriebe im bmw m3 csl zu fahren wird wissen wie sich's anfühlt. die gänge werden nahezu "rein geknallt". super schnell und sehr abrupt.



wo hast du die schmitt her und was kost das teil! ich hab noch keinen umwerfer montiert weil ich minütlich damit rechne das ich sie bestell.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. März 2009)

AM und FR:


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. März 2009)

so....nach fast 5 Monaten ohne MTB bin ich jetzt auch wieder im Dreck unterwegs.....endlich !!

Die SLX Kurbeln werden noch getauscht ( gegen was schwarzes in 180mm Länge ) und der Gabelschaft wird nach der Einfahrphase natürlich noch gekürzt....


----------



## sluette (2. März 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wo hast du die schmitt her und was kost das teil! ich hab noch keinen umwerfer montiert weil ich minütlich damit rechne das ich sie bestell.



laut meinem dealer ist das teil lagernd (also zufort lieferbar) und in diversen online shops ist sie auch beziehbar (gocycle, bike-components, bmo, etc...). hab nen sehr guten preis bekommen, der kenner schweigt und genießt .
ich schreib nur eins, kaufen ! das teil ist sehr heiss !


----------



## BOSTAD (2. März 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> so....nach fast 5 Monaten ohne MTB bin ich jetzt auch wieder im Dreck unterwegs.....endlich !!
> 
> Die SLX Kurbeln werden noch getauscht ( gegen was schwarzes in 180mm Länge ) und der Gabelschaft wird nach der Einfahrphase natürlich noch gekürzt....



Sehr geil, seit wann gibts denn blaue elox Teile? Sind die von Nicolai?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. März 2009)

bei Nicolai ist auf Anfrage ALLES möglich !!


----------



## trailjo (5. März 2009)

Helius mit Maverick-Gabel (gefunden bei mtbr.com): http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341287


----------



## DJT (5. März 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> AM und FR:



Ich find das Bild romantischer 
Da waren die Bikes auch noch (einigermaßen) sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (5. März 2009)

Ist das etwa Lichtblau?


----------



## trek 6500 (5. März 2009)

---was trägt denn das gelbe für ein mäntelchen ...???


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. März 2009)

Das sind Schoner


----------



## chickenway-user (6. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Das sind Schoner



Du musst jetzt sagen:
"Darf ich das hellblaue mal probefahren?"

(nächste Woche bin ich nicht da, aber danach können wir gern mal ne Tour zusammen machen... Dann kannst du meins mal länger ausprobieren wenn du willst (ich hab ja noch mehr Räder...))


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2009)

Gug mal im Markt da hab ich was gefunden. Ist schön ROT. Nur meldet der sich irgendwie nicht  

Also es wird so oder so ein Helius , wenn nicht gebraucht dann n neues


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. März 2009)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Ist das etwa Lichtblau?


 
Ich hoffe das das Lichtblau ist. Ich habe meins so Bestellt und dieses diente als Vorlage für die Farbe


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2009)

hallo Leute
dumme frage (sorry)
 ist es möglich einen FOX DHX air Dämpfer 216/63,5 einbaumass in ein Helius  FR in gr. M einzbauen ?

da müsste eigentlich ein 200ter rein.


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. März 2009)

Hey Artur,

den vollen Hub erhält man ja mit einem 57 mm Hub des Dämpfers, Du willst also den Federweg durch die Verwendung eines 216/63,5 erhöhen!? Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das es ohne Kollision funktioniert, aber es wäre einen Versuch wert. Dennoch hatte ich bisher nicht das Bedürfnis nach mehr Federweg, die 167 mm sind immer ausreichend gewesen. 186 mm Federweg sollten dann bei dem neuen Hub rauskommen...


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2009)

Moin,

ich hatte damals in meinem Helius FR 2007 einen 222mm Dämpfer eigebaut, aber den Federweg an der Wippe verringert. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Der Grund hierzu war eigentlich nur eine einheitliche Dämpferlänge an all meinen Bikes 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte damals in meinem Helius FR 2007 einen 222mm Dämpfer eigebaut, aber den Federweg an der Wippe verringert. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
> Der Grund hierzu war eigentlich nur eine einheitliche Dämpferlänge an all meinen Bikes
> ...




DANKE Tim. 

 Bernd du meinst es könnte mit nem 216er klappen. ?


----------



## sluette (6. März 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das Lichtblau ist. Ich habe meins so Bestellt und dieses diente als Vorlage für die Farbe



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist es pastelblau, schaut auf jedenfall identisch wie mein argon aus.


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2009)

Eindeutig Pastellblau 



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE Tim.
> 
> Bernd du meinst es könnte mit nem 216er klappen. ?



Jep, müßte klappen. Man muß einfach nur die richtige Einstellung (Geometrie) finden und natürlich die Koko (Kollisionskontrolle)


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. März 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE Tim.
> 
> Bernd du meinst es könnte mit nem 216er klappen. ?



Was ist dein Helius für'n Baujahr ?
Hab in meinem 2007er auch einen 216er Vivid drin - funktioniert bestens ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (6. März 2009)

@KUHJAND,
habe eine Helius FR in XL (Bj. 2007) mit einem DHX 5.0 Coil Dämpfer (Länge 216mm). Funktioniert super, durch Verschieben der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme und der entsprechenden Kollisionskontrolle. Federweg alt 150mm, jetzt 173mm.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (6. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Eindeutig Pastellblau
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Wenn ihr mich fragt, eindeutig Lichtblau RAL5012 ! 
(Manche sagen auch Schlumpfblau oder Müllsackblau) 
Das kommt auf den Bildern nur bissl anders raus!

Grüße DJ-Lichtblau

P.S. Das aufgebaute AM im Katalog, das ist Pastellblau


----------



## sluette (6. März 2009)

und was ist das für ne farbe? also das blau um den dreck herum  ?


----------



## sluette (6. März 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> P.S. Das aufgebaute AM im Katalog, das ist Pastellblau



das helius am, rechts im bild, mit der blauen magura gabel, das ist doch genau das bike aus dem katalog.

ich wette immer noch auf pastelblau !


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2009)

Nein ist es nicht ! es ist ein Helius aus dem Markt.


----------



## DJT (6. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> das helius am, rechts im bild, mit der blauen magura gabel, das ist doch genau das bike aus dem katalog.



Jep, das Nicolai rechts in der Garage sieht nach pastellblau aus, wie auch das aufgebaute Helius AM im Katalog.
Meins ist Lichtblau, und wie auf meinen Bildern in der Galerie zu sehen ist auch ein deutlich anderes Blau als bei Dir in der Garage.
Wo liegt jetz das Problem 

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## sluette (6. März 2009)

gibt kein problem, wusste nicht das es deins ist und hatte gehofft der besitzer würde sich mal wacker melden. hätte wetten können das es pastelblau ist, denn meins schaut in der sonne genauso aus. 
alora, wieder was gelernt...


----------



## DJT (6. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ....wusste nicht das es deins ist .....



Achso, das wusste ich wieder nicht 
Ich dachte Du bist auf dem laufenden im Nicolai-Forum 

Viele Grüße DJT mit Blaulicht,äh, ne Lichtblau


----------



## DJT (6. März 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das Lichtblau ist. Ich habe meins so Bestellt und dieses diente als Vorlage für die Farbe



Ich fühle mich geehrt! 
Dann bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt! Im nachhinein hätt ich vielleicht die Wotan doch eher in schwarz genommen. Aber die weiße ist auch schön


----------



## Gap______Jumper (6. März 2009)

nun auch mal mein Helius hier!




und falls jemand den Vorgänger nicht kennt..


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2009)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> und falls jemand den Vorgänger nicht kennt..



endlich hast du deine Karre auf "Kellerhochtragen" getrimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (7. März 2009)

??? Habe ich schon seit über zwei Jahren nicht mehr, also wie meinen?!


----------



## vic 780 (7. März 2009)

liegen die beiden ladies etwa in deinem bett


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2009)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> also wie meinen?!


´


war nur Spazz


----------



## trek 6500 (7. März 2009)

..vorgänger is schöner ......


----------



## Gap______Jumper (7. März 2009)

Ja, aber war einfach zu viel für dieses flachste Stück Deutschlands und am Gardasee und den Mittelgebirgen macht es mit dem neuen einfach mehr Spaß! Und 5 Kilo weniger ist einfach mal ein Argument!!!
Hat irgendwer mal wieder neue Bilder? ;-)


----------



## GoaNoa (7. März 2009)

Ja aber wirklich....  hätt mal wieder bock aufn richtig guten Schweiss-Porno  Wo sind all die geilen Bilder ?


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> .... hätt mal wieder bock aufn richtig guten Schweiss-Porno



Hier dein Porno 






















Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. März 2009)

schmutziger Porno


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2009)

mir geht grade einer ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (8. März 2009)

*Rahmen                 **Helius FR*  (Größe L)
*Dämpfer*  Monarch 4.2
 *Steuersatz* Orbit Xtreme Pro, 1,5" 
 *Federgabel* Rock Shox Lyrik, 2-step 
 *Bremse* Avid Elixir CR, 203/185mm Rotor 
 *Lenker* Truvativ Holzfeller
 *Vorbau* Truvativ Holzfeller
 *Stütze* Truvativ Team *
Sattel* Selle Italia 
 *Naben v/h* Hope Pro II 
 *Felgen* DT Swiss 5.1d 
 *Reifen* Maxxis Minion FR 60a 2,35
 *Kurbel* Shimano Deore XT 
 *Schalthebel* SRAM x9 Trigger 
 *Schaltwerk* SRAM XO 
 *Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT 
 *Kassette* Shimano Deore XT 
 *Kette* Shimano Deore XT 
 *Griffe* Ergon GE 1 Enduro
 *Gewicht* 14,5 kg


----------



## GoaNoa (8. März 2009)

Wow! Sexy Fotos! Kompliment an euch.Wirklich super Macros!

Hey Guru ! Was is denn das ? Nacktes Alu oder wie??? Is des Porno! Total schick ! Wie bezeichnet man das? Farbe hat des ja nich


----------



## sluette (8. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier dein Porno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alter was ist das denn ? wieso ist da ein scott sticker auf der druckstrebe :kotz:? 
seit wann stellt chasey sich als verona vor, wo wir gerade beim thema sind...


----------



## Kuwahades (8. März 2009)

sei doch nicht so kleinlich !
ich habe ( wegen dem Dobie ) an jedem von meinem Nicolais auch ein K9 teil dran von Kona !
jeder hat halt seinen Fetisch und Scott macht doch coole Klamotten !




... habe hier auch`ne Scott Hose an


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. März 2009)

@ till86: sehr hübsches Bike, stimmig aufgebaut, aber das Gewicht kommt nicht hin. Eher 15,4 kg.


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Wow! Sexy Fotos! Kompliment an euch.Wirklich super Macros!
> 
> Hey Guru ! Was is denn das ? Nacktes Alu oder wie??? Is des Porno! Total schick ! Wie bezeichnet man das? Farbe hat des ja nich



das nennt sich raw, oder auf Deutsch roh 



sluette schrieb:


> alter was ist das denn ? wieso ist da ein scott sticker auf der druckstrebe :kotz:?
> seit wann stellt chasey sich als verona vor, wo wir gerade beim thema sind...



Früher habe ich immer gesagt das ist ein Scott, weil kaum einer Nicolai
gekannt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. März 2009)

...fahre auch mal aldi klamotten auf meinem nico hatte noch keine nachteile bisher !)-----muaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## GoaNoa (8. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> das nennt sich raw, oder auf Deutsch roh



Kann man das auch so als "raw" beim Kalle bestellen? Hab ich jetzt so noch nix von gehört?

Und noch was:Kann ich mir von der Homepage den neuen ´09er Katalog irgendwie runterladen? habs noch nicht probiert,deshalb frag ich halt grad einfach mal so pauschal 
Brauch auch ein handfestes zum durchblättern.Werd ich mir mal zuschicken lassen...

Spiel nämlich mit dem Gedanke,mir nen neuen Porno zuzulegen...oder sagen wir mal so: nen zweiten...
is aber noch garnix fest...aber ich spiele schon mit dem Gedanken.Und wie sich jeder selbst am besten kennt,kann ich von mir sagen...wenns schon mal soweit ist,dann ist es nur noch ne Frage der Zeit,bis ich es mir raus lass...


----------



## durchgedreht (8. März 2009)

Ich mein, das geht schon. Ich würde es Dir aber nicht empfehlen, da Raw Alu wirlich sehr empfindlich auf Oxidation ist (jetzt gibt es gleich wieder die Leute, die sagen das ist nicht so, aber wenn Du mal ein Oxidiertes Alu Rad hattest, kaufst Du Dir nie wieder ein in Raw!). Zudem sind auch die "normalen" Alu farbenen Räder lediglich mit einer Klarlackierung versehen und die hält mal gerade gar nix. Hatte mal ein zerbröselndes Scott G-Zero Pro (eines der ersten leichteren aus der kleineren Serie). Ich hatte so viel Streß mit SCOTT, da ist es mir echt vergangen. Mal sehen, ob ich die Fotos noch finde...

Edit:
Die Fotos sind nun in meinem Foto - Album. Die Antwort von Scott war auch echt ein Witz: Es sollte an den Elektrolyt Gertänken liegen (ich vertrage nämlich keine und nehme deswegen nur Apfel-Schorle mit). War ein echter Kampf bis zur Kulanz Lösung. Ich hole mir jedenfalls kein SCOTT mehr!


----------



## GoaNoa (8. März 2009)

Ja wäre cool zu sehen...auch wenns n Scott is 
Da magst wohl Recht haben...zu raw oder mit diesem Klarlack gibts wohl kaum nen großen Unterschied...


----------



## GoaNoa (8. März 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Ich mein, das geht schon. Ich würde es Dir aber nicht empfehlen, da Raw Alu wirlich sehr empfindlich auf Oxidation ist (jetzt gibt es gleich wieder die Leute, die sagen das ist nicht so, aber wenn Du mal ein Oxidiertes Alu Rad hattest, kaufst Du Dir nie wieder ein in Raw!). Zudem sind auch die "normalen" Alu farbenen Räder lediglich mit einer Klarlackierung versehen und die hält mal gerade gar nix. Hatte mal ein zerbröselndes Scott G-Zero Pro (eines der ersten leichteren aus der kleineren Serie). Ich hatte so viel Streß mit SCOTT, da ist es mir echt vergangen. Mal sehen, ob ich die Fotos noch finde...
> 
> Edit:
> Sind nun in meinem Foto - Album. Die Antwort war auch echt ein Witz: Sollte an den Elektrolyt Gertänken liegen (ich vertrage nämlich keine und nehme deswegen nur Apfel-Schorle mit). War ein echter Kampf bis zur Kulanz Lösung. Ich hol mir lein SCOTT mehr!



Genau....und warscheinlich hast des Elektrolyt Getränk auch noch über Deinen Hinterbau geleert 
Zuuu hart.Ansich wars ja au n schönes bike. Aber hey! Des sieht ja aus,als ob des Kratzer wären auf den Fotos...


----------



## BOSTAD (8. März 2009)

Mehr Bilder von den Bikes BITTE!!


----------



## vic 780 (8. März 2009)

mann kann doch sicher klar pulverbeschichten oder ??? 
wenn man so billige taiwan rahmen in "alu gebürstet" nimmt sind die glaubich auch drübergepulvert oder ? kommt mir jedenfalls für lack etwas dick vor


----------



## Kuwahades (8. März 2009)

klarlack pulvern geht bestimmt, hatte mal ein Indian Fire Trail von 93 mir blauen eloxierten Teilen, sah schon cool aus, aber das matte finish von silber eloxiert gefällt mir 1000x besser, passt auch besser zu dem industrial look von Nicolai.


----------



## durchgedreht (8. März 2009)

Nein, Pulvern in durchsichtig geht nicht. Selbst nicht bei Nicolai  Aber fast jede Pulverlackierung bekommt noch einen Klarlack drauf. Man kann so weit ich weiß aber silber pulvern. Sieht aber nicht so gut aus wie gebürstet. Meiner Meinung nach ist Eloxal die beste Variante (haltbar und leicht - Pulverlackierungen wiegen bis zu 300g pro Rahmen).


----------



## balticnor (8. März 2009)

Meins mal wieder




Voll eingesaut, ich will Sommer.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (8. März 2009)

@ vic 780

Hab mir grad Dein Fotoalbum angeschaut....
sag mal seh ich richtig,daß Du an nem ´05er oder´06er FR ne Totem verbaut hast ???
Bisschen überdimensioniert oder? Des ganze Vorderrad mit der Mega-Gabel wirkt total riesig irgendwie.... und was is mit der Geo? ...und Garantieansprüche?- keine Angst daß da bei nem gehopse mal was reißt?


----------



## GoaNoa (8. März 2009)

@ balticnor:
Super chick! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## GoaNoa (8. März 2009)

balticnor schrieb:


> Meins mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*MASCHINE !!!*


----------



## Kuwahades (8. März 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Nein, Pulvern in durchsichtig geht nicht. Selbst nicht bei Nicolai  Aber fast jede Pulverlackierung bekommt noch einen Klarlack drauf. Man kann so weit ich weiß aber silber pulvern. Sieht aber nicht so gut aus wie gebürstet. Meiner Meinung nach ist Eloxal die beste Variante (haltbar und leicht - Pulverlackierungen wiegen bis zu 300g pro Rahmen).



dann war das Fire Trail lackiert, denn so richtig gut gehalten hat die Klarlackschicht nicht !


----------



## checkb (8. März 2009)

Wir waren heute auch wieder ne Runde Citycrossen.






*JPK mit seinem FR.*





*Icke auf Anna Maria Helius. *

Hätte nie gedacht mit meinem alten Kadaver noch mal so schön zu fliegen. 

checkb


----------



## balticnor (8. März 2009)

Ich seh schon, Berlin goes Nicolai.......

Eins hab ich noch.


----------



## softbiker (8. März 2009)

So schön wenn man das alles sieht. Ich muss jeden Abend in Keller gehen und 
mein Bike anschauen. 
Ich bereue es keine Minute dass ich mir ein Nicolai gekauft habe.
Was mich hier immer nur wundert dass ihr alle nur schwarz eloxiert oder raw haben wollt. 
Da bietet Nicolai schon tausend verschiedene Farben an.
Ich finde je bunter umso besser.
Und um die Pulverbeschichtung kann es doch nicht gehen oder. Also 200gr hin oder her.


----------



## haha (8. März 2009)

bin leider zurück, schön wars..


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2009)

Darf ich dich im Namen der Zuhausegebliebenen mit einem freundlichen "Arsch !" begrüßen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (8. März 2009)

immer


----------



## BOSTAD (8. März 2009)

In alter Mondlandungsmanier muss ich jetzt was fragen!?

Wie passen 2500 hm und keine Schweissflecken zusammen?? Komm gibs zu und sag dass du das Schild gekauft hast und irgendwo im Wald aufgestellt hast 

Sehr cooles Foto, musste richtig mitschmunzeln


----------



## kroiterfee (8. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch wieder ne Runde Citycrossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fette action...  eine grossstadt hat ne menge zu bieten.


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. März 2009)

Gibts in/um Berlin überhaupt Locations um son Fr richtig auszunutzen ?


----------



## haha (8. März 2009)

@bostad: shuttle


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. März 2009)

Schlagt mich...gebt mir Tiernamen...

ich weiss es gehört hier nicht rein, aber trotzdem:

ich suche XT Kurbeln für mein Helius

Und zwar die FC-M 760 in 180 mm !!!



Gerne auch gebraucht...ohne Kettenblätter/Innenlager.....

Mir gefallen die aktuellen Kurbeln nicht, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach der "alten" Form

Naja, vielleicht schlagt Ihr mich ja doch nicht !?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (8. März 2009)

Du Sau


----------



## JayPKay (8. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Gibts in/um Berlin überhaupt Locations um son Fr richtig auszunutzen ?



Ausnutzen: Joa, ginge schon schon, hier und da.....

...aber Spass haben::...definitiv !!
Man muss nur wissen wo

Und das jute is', die Mauer is' schon lange nich' mehr! 
Da kann's schonmal vorkommen, dass man die Großstadt hinter sich lässt und da fährt, wo die Berge etwas höher sind.


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. März 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Und das jute is', die Mauer is' schon lange nich' mehr!



WAS??? Mach keinen scheiß, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## JayPKay (8. März 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> WAS??? Mach keinen scheiß, hab ich was verpasst?


Ja, krass, oder?
Naja, weißt ja, Wirtschaftskrise und so. Da wird halt allet wegrationiert. Selbst sone arme Mauer muss denn dran glauben.

(glaub ich, könnt och schon länger her sein, k.A. Geschichte is' nich so meins)


----------



## vic 780 (8. März 2009)

@goa noa 
bei dem rahmen handelt es sich um nen 07er helius fr die totem ist von nikolai zwar nicht zugelassen kommt aber von der bauhÃ¶he hin da mein chris king steelset (der Ã¼brigens etwas mehr einschubtiefe hat als von nikolai vorgeschrieben) recht flach baut 
der vorbesitzer hat an dem rahmen das sitzrohr um 2cm gekÃ¼rtzt wodurch die garantie eh hin ist und ich das gute stÃ¼ck brand neu fÃ¼r 700â¬ ergattern konnte 
die monstrÃ¶se optik kommt wohl auch durch den 3zoll humpen 
ich denke das die einbaubeschrÃ¤nkungen der hersteller genug spielraum offen lassen 
um sowas zu machen bei einem neuen rahmen mit voller garantie hÃ¤tte ich es mir wohl 
auch zweimal Ã¼berlegt und die optik find ich echt geil!!!!
ich hab grad ne pike drin da die totem beim service ist .......das finde ich weit weniger schÃ¶n anzusehn 
die bilder sind gut ein jahr alt an dem bike hat sich einiges getan ich freue mich schon darauf euch das update zu zeigen es sind 15kilo mit totem und stahl(titan)federdÃ¤mfer geplant gruÃ vic


----------



## Elfriede (8. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Gibts in/um Berlin überhaupt Locations um son Fr richtig auszunutzen ?



Müggelberge


----------



## GoaNoa (9. März 2009)

vic 780 schrieb:


> @goa noa
> bei dem rahmen handelt es sich um nen 07er helius fr die totem ist von nikolai zwar nicht zugelassen kommt aber von der bauhÃ¶he hin da mein chris king steelset (der Ã¼brigens etwas mehr einschubtiefe hat als von nikolai vorgeschrieben) recht flach baut
> der vorbesitzer hat an dem rahmen das sitzrohr um 2cm gekÃ¼rtzt wodurch die garantie eh hin ist und ich das gute stÃ¼ck brand neu fÃ¼r 700â¬ ergattern konnte
> die monstrÃ¶se optik kommt wohl auch durch den 3zoll humpen
> ...



Sag mal... ich dachte immer,wenn der Umwerfer von unten angelengt wird,mit Zugverlegung am unterrohr,dann ist es ein 07er.Und wenn er von oben angelenkt wird,(Zugvrerlegung am Oberrohr) ist es ein 06er. Oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## GoaNoa (9. März 2009)

Leute bitte helft mir mal bin grad etwas verwirrt...

Erkennungsmerkmale Helius FR 06 zu 07:

06er:
--Umwerferanlenkung von oben her.
--Rohloff-Vorbereitung unterhalb der linken Druckstrebe

07er:
--Umwerferanlenkung von unten her(Zug läuft am Unterrohr entlang) d.h. der Zuganschlag hinten am Sattelrohr existiert doch garnicht beim 07er oder?
--Rohloff-Vorbereitung unterhalb der linken Kettenstrebe
-- "MADE IN GERMANY" auf linker Kettenstrebe

Einige von euch haben doch bestimmt auch sämtliche Nicolai-Kataloge als PDF auf dem Rechner.
Jetzt hab ich erst gesehen,daß das rot/schwarze FR im 07er Katalog auch diesen Zug-Endanschlag für den Umwerfer hinter dem Sattelrohr hat.Und ich dachte immer beim 07er läuft der Zug am Unterrohr entlang und der Umwerfer wird von unten her angesteuert.
Als ich mir meins von nem Händler gekauft hatte,wurde er mir als 07er angeboten.Nach dem Kauf habe ich erst gemerkt,daß ich ein 06er bekommen hab.Und ich hatte dann einen meeeeeega Hals und Streitereien mit dem Verkäufer.Kann man ja glaub nachvollziehen. Da gehts ja um 150 oder 163mm Federweg! Aber vielleicht hab ich ja jetzt doch ein 07er!!! Aber bei mir steht da nicht "MADE IN GERMANY"....
Würde schon gerne wissen ob ich jetzt ein 06er oder n 07er bekommen hab.
Ich meine den Federweg habe ich noch nicht nachgemessen.Das geht ja auch nicht wirklich so einfach...
Wer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen?
Naja also ich hab grad nochmal den Radstand nachgemessen.Meins scheint doch ein 2006er zu sein.Schade... :-(
Hier nur mal so zwei Detail-Foto:


----------



## joseppe (9. März 2009)

lies die rahmennummer ab,
nimm ein telefon,
ruf bei nicolai an,

sei informiert.


----------



## softbiker (9. März 2009)

Easton gibbet glaub ich bei Nicolai nicht mehr. Meine mich zu erinnern dass Falco mal irgendwo geschrieben hat, dass die mit Ihren Preisen dermassen angezogen haben dass sich das nimma rentiert.
Deswegen wird auf den Rohrsätzen jetzt auch "made in germany" stehen.

Zumindest betreffend den Hinterbaustreben.

Und goanoa ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen aber dass ist definitiv ein 06er FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (9. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...fahre auch mal aldi klamotten auf meinem nico hatte noch keine nachteile bisher !)-----muaaahhhhhhhh



Aldi, oder WSV beim Bikemax für 50% vom Neupreis 
sonst hätte ich auch keine Scott Hose.


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

balticnor schrieb:


> Meins mal wieder



Sehr schön !


----------



## abbath (9. März 2009)

@balticnor der Sattel ist aber schon verdammt weit vorn. Ist das noch der 'zulässige' Klemmbereich? Rahmen zu lang?


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. März 2009)

Jungs kurze Zwischenfrage. Passt der CK No Thread Set von der Einpresstiefe  in ein Helius AM(min22mm ) ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. März 2009)

Nein, nur der Steelset von Chris King!


----------



## 525Rainer (9. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch wieder ne Runde Citycrossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah city! warum ist das nicht im action thread! auf der einen seite bin ich neidisch auf colin und co ausm singletrailthread die scheinbar jedes wochenende entweder auf einem der münchner hausberge oder gleich auf am 3000ender ihrer wahl biken bzw filmen, auf der anderen seite cool zu sehn dass sich noch mehr leute die wöchentliche droge bikespass in unmittelbarer wohnortnähe holen "müssen".
die kante und die stufen da bieten soviel fahrtechniktrainingsgelegenheiten wie ein ganzes bergmassiv.


----------



## checkb (9. März 2009)

> yeah city!



Hätte ich vor einem halben Jahr auch nicht gedacht.  Die City hat Action ohne Ende und wenn man dann in die Berge rollt ist man richtig juckig. Wenn wir bei der Anfahrt in der Ferne die fetten Berge sehen, hört das Grinsen nicht mehr auf.  

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (9. März 2009)

spitzen truppe hier


----------



## balticnor (9. März 2009)

@abbath - Hab just wieder die alte Stütze verbaut, meine Maverik Speed Ball ist im Krankenhaus, und muss noch die richtige Position ausloten. Nichts desto trotz bin ich noch voll im grünen Bereich mit dem Sattel. Die Syntace hat einen seehrr großen Verstellbereich.

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. März 2009)

mein erstes Helius 





ich schwelge grade in alten Zeiten


----------



## softbiker (10. März 2009)

So nu isses fast perfekt. Gestern kam noch mein neuer Controller.

Sunline OS v-one in hübschen 75cm. Geiler Prügel


----------



## kroiterfee (10. März 2009)

fääätt.


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. März 2009)

i like... die Pampersgröße brauchen wir übrigens auch gerade ;-)


----------



## sluette (10. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> So nu isses fast perfekt. Gestern kam noch mein neuer Controller.
> 
> Sunline OS v-one in hübschen 75cm. Geiler Prügel



sieht klasse aus, hut ab ! 
was mir auffällt: kommst du mit den triggern so weit aussen gut zurecht? ich stelle mir dabei vor dass sich die hebel fast in deine hand bohren müssen... 



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> i like... die Pampersgröße brauchen wir übrigens auch gerade ;-)



, krank, ich habe auch auf die windelgröße geschaut bevor ich mir das bike angesehen habe... ist bei uns auch seit einer woche im einsatz


----------



## checkb (10. März 2009)

> ist bei uns auch seit einer woche im einsatz



Schon mal nach ne Singletrailer geschaut?  Wäre doch mal ne Aufgabe für Kalle. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (10. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Schon mal nach ne Singletrailer geschaut?  Wäre doch mal ne Aufgabe für Kalle.
> 
> checkb



Dann aber mit min 160mm Federweg. Die armen Kleinen sollen ja nicht durchgeschüttelt werden!


----------



## checkb (10. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Dann aber mit min 160mm Federweg. Die armen Kleinen sollen ja nicht durchgeschüttelt werden!



Wieso nur 160mm, der Wiessmann hat ja schon 200mm. Ick dachte da mehr am 200mm mit Disc und Pornoschweissnähte. Thema ist hier sicher off oder?

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (10. März 2009)

weiss jemand was ein helius st 2007 oder 2008 oder 2009 in größe l ohne dämpfer mit eloxierung wiegt?


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2009)

Von der Website: weight 4,0 kg, Size M, black anodised, excl. shock.
Fände ein Helius FR mit Totem auch eine gute Wahl, was meinst ?


----------



## softbiker (10. März 2009)

@ sluette

Die Trigger passen eigentlich ganz gut. Dass sind noch alte von 2003.

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Kurbel und die Schaltung umbaue dann muss ich mal schauen. Bin mir nur noch nicht schlüssig ob ich XT hinbastelle oder Saint oder XO. Tendiere irgendwie zu XT weil dass Saint-Zeug doch ein bissl schwer ist.

Auf jeden Fall dann vorne RaceFace Atlas FR oder XT-Kurbel zweifach und hinten nen mittleren Käfig am Schaltwerk.
Die Trigger von der Saint gefallen mir jedoch ganz gut, vielleicht kombiniere ich dass ja.

Ich bin im Moment zum Glück nur fürs "Windelholen" zuständig  Wechseln kann Sie es schon fast selbst.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Von der Website: weight 4,0 kg, Size M, black anodised, excl. shock.



jo ich weiss. dachte vielleicht hat jemand seinen rahmen mal in l gewogen. wieviel mehr wird das wiegen mit größe l, 1.5 steuerrohr und 12mm - steckachse hinten?

mach grad grosse gewichtsrechnung. ziel sind sub 17.


----------



## sluette (10. März 2009)

@softbiker: vergiss den ganzen raceface-, truvative-, shimano-2fach kurbel kram mit bash und umwerfer. HAMMERSCHMIDT, sonst nix !  damit erübrigt sich auch die Frage nach triggern...


----------



## sluette (10. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Schon mal nach ne Singletrailer geschaut?  Wäre doch mal ne Aufgabe für Kalle.
> 
> checkb



das teil ist wahrlich ne investition wert. aber mit knapp 6 monaten ist meine süße da noch zu klein für. werde ich mir aber mal auf den "langzeitwunschzettel" schreiben...


----------



## softbiker (10. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> @softbiker: vergiss den ganzen raceface-, truvative-, shimano-2fach kurbel kram mit bash und umwerfer. HAMMERSCHMIDT, sonst nix !  damit erübrigt sich auch die Frage nach triggern...



Schön wärs ja, mein Rahmen hat leider nur keine ISCG-Aufnahme.
Hab mit Faloc schon gequatscht, und er meinte nachträglich anbringen wär zu umständlich, daher sollte ich mir lieber nen neuen holen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> das teil ist wahrlich ne investition wert. aber mit knapp 6 monaten ist meine süße da noch zu klein für. werde ich mir aber mal auf den "langzeitwunschzettel" schreiben...



Hab ich auch auf dem Zettel, kostet aber ein kleines Vermögen so ein Trailer, aber das scheinen sie auch wert zu sein... Ein wenig müssen wir aber noch warten, meine ist auch erst 6 Monate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (14. März 2009)




----------



## nationrider (14. März 2009)

schönes ST 

gewicht mit titanfeder & co. ?


----------



## dersteinmetz (14. März 2009)

nationrider schrieb:


> schönes ST
> 
> gewicht mit titanfeder & co. ?



so wie es dasteht, mit den dh-schlappen: 17,42kg   je nach dreck


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2009)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> so wie es dasteht, mit den dh-schlappen: 17,42kg   je nach dreck



omg, jetzt kommt wieder das Gewichtsthema


----------



## nationrider (14. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> omg, jetzt kommt wieder das Gewichtsthema



nö, ist schon durch


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2009)

zum Glück


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2009)

Endlich ist mein neues Spielzeug fertig 

leider nur ein kleies Bild, ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2009)




----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (15. März 2009)

Wow
Was für einen Sinn macht der Tacho hinten?
Und die übliche Frage: Welches blau ist das? 

Grüße DJT


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2009)

Das ist DAS Lichtblau

Ich will nur am Tagesende wissen wie viel ich zurück gelegt habe und liebe einen aufgeräumten Lenker.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das ist DAS Lichtblau
> 
> Ich will nur am Tagesende wissen wie viel ich zurück gelegt habe und liebe einen aufgeräumten Lenker.



gibt auch Tacho´s für´s Handgelenk.
Die 180er Totem ist aber eigentlich nicht zugelassen für´s Helius, oder???


----------



## balticnor (15. März 2009)

@Fibbs79: Wohl eher oder

@Kunstflieger:


----------



## zwops (15. März 2009)

@ kunstflieger: super aufbau! ...neid 
ist ja nur gemein, dass es die totem nicht in weiß gibt...


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. März 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, das Du sowohl den Schalthebel für die HS, als auch für das Schaltwerk rechts hast? Wenn ja, funktioniert das in der Praxis? Die Gabel noch in weiß und ein paar Aufkleber von den Felgen, dann wären es für mich 10 Punkte, viel Spaß mit dem Teil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (15. März 2009)

Hammer!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. März 2009)

Die Totem gibts 2009 als Coil-Version auch ganz offiziell in weiß. 
@ Kunstflieger: Richtig schöner Aufbau 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2009)

Danke Danke ich habe mir auch lange Zeit gelassen,

Hier mal die Partliste:

Rahmen: Helius FR 09 Gr. L
Gabel: Totem Solo Air
Steuersatz: Chris King 1,5"
Vorbau: Holzfeller
Lenker: Holzfeller 50mm
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Selle Flite Max 
Sattelklemme: Hope
Dämpfer: DHX 5.0
Pedale: XTR
Kurbeln: Hammerschmidt AM
Kette: SLT 99
Kassette: XT 34-11
Schaltwerk: Saint 09 kurz
Bremse: Formula The One 200/200
Schalthebel Vo.: X0 Grip Shift
Schalthebel Hi.: XTR
Griffe: Yeti
Naben: Ringle Abbah DH
Felgen: SunRingle MTX 31
Reifen: Muddy Mury u. Big Betty 
Züge: Gore Ride one weiss

Gewicht liegt zwischen 17 u. 18kg 

ich bin vorhin schon mal ein bisschen gerollt und bin begeistert


----------



## sluette (15. März 2009)

da ich weiss-hasser bin gefällt mir dein fr optisch überhaupt nicht ... und wenn schon weiss-blau dann bitte auch die gabel passend. das mit dein beiden schaltern rechts schnall ich nicht.
so genug gemeckert, fahren und spass machen wird die fuhre wohl sehr gut bzw. viel und man schaut beim biken ja auch meisst nach vorne, da spielt die farbe ja dann eh keine rolle ...


----------



## 525Rainer (15. März 2009)

ich mag weiss normalerweise auch nicht! aber den aufbau muss man mögen. schaut richtig geil aus wie wenn der rahmen auf weissen wolken schwebt.
detaillösungen sind auch cool die sache mit dem trigger drehgriff rechts und tacho. weg vom standard yeah!


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> da ich weiss-hasser bin gefällt mir dein fr optisch überhaupt nicht ... und wenn schon weiss-blau dann bitte auch die gabel passend. das mit dein beiden schaltern rechts schnall ich nicht.
> so genug gemeckert, fahren und spass machen wird die fuhre wohl sehr gut bzw. viel und man schaut beim biken ja auch meisst nach vorne, da spielt die farbe ja dann eh keine rolle ...



Hi sluette,

die SoloAir gibt es leider nicht in weiss und die Coil ist mit zu schwer.
Der X0 Shifter ist für die HS, ist ein ganz normaler 9 fach Drehgriff.
Für den Schaltvorgang benötigt man aber nur 3 Rasten.
Ich schalte seit ca. 10 Jahren alles mit rechts.
Alternativ habe ich auch XT Daumenshifter und Rapidfire in Kombination verwendet. 
Ist deutlich aufgeräumter und Geschmacksache.

MfG Nici


----------



## checkb (15. März 2009)

> Der X0 Shifter ist für die HS, ist ein ganz normaler 9 fach Drehgriff.
> Für den Schaltvorgang benötigt man aber nur 3 Rasten.



Kannst du bitte noch ein Bild von der Kombi reinstellen?

checkb


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. März 2009)




----------



## checkb (15. März 2009)

Danke.


----------



## Manusa (16. März 2009)

Hey Nici,

live sieht es noch viel besser aus 
Viel Spaß damit...

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenTec (16. März 2009)

So, der geneigten Leserschaft will ich meine Schätzchen auch nicht vorenthalten (na mal gucken, ob´s klappt mit dem Zeigen..)

So:






[/URL][/IMG]

geht´s ??
Mal schauen..
ben


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2009)

BenTec schrieb:


> So, der geneigten Leserschaft will ich meine Schätzchen auch nicht vorenthalten (na mal gucken, ob´s klappt mit dem Zeigen..)
> 
> So:
> 
> ...





top


----------



## haha (16. März 2009)

bis aufs sofa schön


----------



## BenTec (16. März 2009)

geht doch...
hier mal meine Detaillösung für den Stopfen an dem Rohr für den Umwerfer:





und mein M-Pire in schlechter Qualität:





mal gucken, ob´s wieder geklappt hat.

ben


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2009)

Sehr geiles Helius ! Tolle Parts (Totem, Deemax) ! Ist das ein 1.5 Steuerrohr ?


----------



## c_w (16. März 2009)

Das mit dem Stopfen hat was... ist irgnedwie lustig :-D


----------



## BenTec (16. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Helius ! Tolle Parts (Totem, Deemax) ! Ist das ein 1.5 Steuerrohr ?



Jepp... äh,
Koehn Steuersatz, Reset Racing...? Oder so, ist super.

ben


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2009)

BenTec schrieb:


> So, der geneigten Leserschaft will ich meine Schätzchen auch nicht vorenthalten (na mal gucken, ob´s klappt mit dem Zeigen..)
> 
> So:
> 
> ...



Mit Umwerfer


----------



## haha (16. März 2009)

mal wieder meins im inselsetup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (16. März 2009)

super bild, schönes bike!


----------



## waschi82 (16. März 2009)

soo endlich fertig.....


----------



## c_w (17. März 2009)

Schickes Geraet... und wenn ich das ueber ein weisses Bike sage, dann muss da was dran sein ;-)


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2009)

hoffentlich sind dann die Tränen nicht allzu groß, wenn nach dem ersten Ausritt der Hinterbau mehrfarbig verkratzt ist...

Weisse Räder sind geil - aber eigentlich fast nur was für die Vitrine.


----------



## checkb (17. März 2009)

@Guru

Gruss aus Brandenburg. 






checkb


----------



## mr proper (17. März 2009)

Äuserst Pornös.
Funktionieren die 2Step's in zwischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPKay (17. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> Gruss aus Brandenburg.
> 
> ...


Ey, ick denk' dit Bild wollten wir zusammen machen (naja, sozusagen).
Mann, mann, mann. Die Welt is' also doch so schlecht wie ich immer dachte.




...



(so'n bunter Hintergrund hat wat, Bike sieht sowieso geil aus)


----------



## checkb (17. März 2009)

JayPKay schrieb:


> Ey, ick denk' dit Bild wollten wir zusammen machen (naja, sozusagen).
> Mann, mann, mann. Die Welt is' also doch so schlecht wie ich immer dachte.
> (so'n bunter Hintergrund hat wat, Bike sieht sowieso geil aus)



Lag heute auf dem Weg.

checkb


----------



## Theo F. (17. März 2009)

Dann lästert mal schön....











Viel Spass, Theo


----------



## haha (17. März 2009)

nöö, da gibts nichts zu lästern mit dem vielen eloxal sehr nach meinem geschmack..


----------



## Deleted 83484 (17. März 2009)

sehr sehr schön...nur die nichtssagenden Kurbeln ???


----------



## chickenway-user (17. März 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön...nur die nichtssagenden Kurbeln ???



Ja was sollen sie denn sagen? Goethes "Faust" zitieren?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. März 2009)

Das wäre doch mal was... Mephisto Kurbeln..


----------



## Theo F. (17. März 2009)

Die Kurbeln sind immerhin von White Industries. Wurden mir damals als "toll" angepriesen. Mit historischer Vierkant-Aufnahme!
Das die nix sagen, stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn die Aufnahmen trocken sind, mach die ganz toll: "Knarr-Knarz".


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2009)

ich habe die auch noch am meinem BMXTB, sind mitlerweile 16 Jahre alt, aber knarzen immer noch nicht !


----------



## trek 6500 (17. März 2009)

@theo : ...gefällt mir gut , nur das übliche problem ,  dass das eloxal rot immer ein wenig anders ist , als das rot vom sattel oder von kleinteilen , die an gabel , dämpfer , bremse etc . sind ... aber sonst : sehr schön !!!


@haha : ultraschönes bild mit genialem bike !! TOP !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (17. März 2009)

Theo F. schrieb:


> Dann lästert mal schön....



Gern:

- Züge zu lang
- Tacho wäre auf dem Vorbau dezenter
- negativ verbauter VRO Stem und dann 'nen Rizerbar?
- Magura find ich generell kacke (außer vielleicht HS33 am Trekkingrad)
- Wenig Federweg und Flaschenhalter aber Plattformpedale
- dreckiges rotes Kettenblatt sieht affig aus

Top-Bike


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2009)

Magura? Für mich sieht das nach Hope aus. Für meinen Geschmack sind das aber zu viele verschiedene Rot-Töne.


----------



## abbath (17. März 2009)

Die beliebten Hope Gabeln


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> Gruss aus Brandenburg.
> 
> ...



Gruß zurück aus Heidelberg 





Das Gelände auf dem sich diesen endlosgeilen Graffitis befinden wird leider
bald platt gemacht 

Man fand da auch unter Artenschutz befindliche Eidechsen, was sind da 
schon die Graffitis 


Grüß Gürü.


----------



## dadsi (17. März 2009)

Nachdem ich einen echten Entzug habe bin ich durch die letzten Wochen gesurft:

Update mein FR, jetzt mit Rain King, Gott haben die einen Rollwiderstand, oder ich habe so schwache Beine, dass ich die Saison einfach auf 2010 verlege:




Und noch eins, weil ich mein FRF ( freireiterfahrad) so schön finde, wenn es im Gelände steht:





So die nächsten pics erst wieder wenn air-,trail-, dhtime angesagt ist.

Auf den Frühling


----------



## trek 6500 (17. März 2009)

@guru : ...hab auch wieder eine stelle mit geilem graffitie gefunden - muss nur das nächste mal auch an den photo denken ...schäm ....


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Die beliebten Hope Gabeln



Uuuups  Magura ist für mich halt nur ein Bremsenhersteller, alles andere wird ausgeblendet


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @guru : ...hab auch wieder eine stelle mit geilem graffitie gefunden - muss nur das nächste mal auch an den photo denken ...schäm ....



Dann mach ein Bild, nutze Deine Möglichkeiten


----------



## 0007 (19. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (21. März 2009)

mehr Bilder


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2009)

*rrrrrrrrRRRRRR*


----------



## visionthing (21. März 2009)

@Kunstflieger
Sehr schönes Bike. 
Was ich mich grade frage ist: Was ist denn dieses Rote Fähnchen am Saint Schaltwerk?

Das Neon Dizzy 80er Jahre Skianzug Bike gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut!

so bin jetzt Biken, denn das Wetter ist herrlich


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. März 2009)

@visionthing: das is ein Pariser von den Gore Zügen und kommt über die Endkappe.


----------



## haha (21. März 2009)

mit schwarzen felgen würd ichs auch nehmen.


----------



## abbath (21. März 2009)

Ich find die Hammerschmidt hammerhässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (21. März 2009)

wenn man den schutzring, den man mmn nicht braucht, abschraubt, wird die HS gleich viel schlanker, schöner und leichter auch noch. das aluteil drunter ist auch robust genug, um evtl. einen steinkontakt klaglos zu überstehen.


----------



## DJT (21. März 2009)

Lichtblau ist einfach schön 

Bleiben die Pedale oder nur Notlösung?


----------



## lakekeman (21. März 2009)

Blaue Bikes sind einfach schön 
Persönlich finde ich das mit dem Weiss aber übtrieben -> Felgen, Vorbau, Sattel schwarz und es ist perfekt  Ansonsten sehr gute Komponentenwahl, bis auf die Pedale natürlich.


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. März 2009)

Mal wieder was von mir. Helius ST 2008





Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2009)

Sehr geil ! Fast zuviel Rot, geht aber noch !


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2009)

wow  sehr geil Siggi


----------



## durchgedreht (21. März 2009)

Update jetzt mit 11,4 kg incl. Pedale.


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir. Helius ST 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Hauswand ist schlecht gestrichen


----------



## GoaNoa (22. März 2009)

Hay guru!
Des sind ja alles super schöne bikes hier...
Aber Dein ST gefällt mir von allen hier immernoch am besten.
Wenn Du dich mal von ihm trennen willst,gib mir bescheid! Is mein voller Ernst! ...
Was für´n Bj ist das denn? Von 06? 
Also wenn hier irgendwas porno is,dann is es das hier !!!
Bei dem Bild zergehe ich vor neid...


----------



## sluette (22. März 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich das mit dem Weiss aber übtrieben -> Felgen, Vorbau, Sattel schwarz und es ist perfekt  Ansonsten sehr gute Komponentenwahl, bis auf die Pedale natürlich.







haha schrieb:


> das aluteil drunter ist auch robust genug, um evtl. einen steinkontakt klaglos zu überstehen.



hmmm, da habe ich mir auch schon gedanken drüber gemacht. für mich hätte der äußere ring (bash guard), um aussreichend schutz beim einschlag zu gewährleisten, ein paar mm mehr im durchmesser größer sein können. 
somit bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen, baumstämme oder anderes holz damit zu kontaktiieren aber um grobe steine einen bogen zu machen. 
aber durch die ernome bodenfreiheit hat's bei mir bisher nur an einer stelle auf unserem hometrail einen kontakt mit nem baum gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (22. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Hauswand ist schlecht gestrichen



Und nicht passend zur Rahmenfarbe!!


Schönes Bike - wie alle hier eigentlich.


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Hauswand ist schlecht gestrichen



Egal, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Hauptsache das Bike stimmt. 

Gruß

Sigi


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Hay guru!
> Des sind ja alles super schöne bikes hier...
> Aber Dein ST gefällt mir von allen hier immernoch am besten.
> Wenn Du dich mal von ihm trennen willst,gib mir bescheid! Is mein voller Ernst! ...
> ...



He He, 
1000 1000 Dank 
aber das Baik geb ich net her, das bleibt für immer meins 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2009)

Gestern hab ich endlich mein Helius AM auf die Füße gestellt. Heute dann die erste Runde:







Sattelstütze wird noch gegen eine Shannon getauscht (die Thomson ist leider zu kurz). Der Vorbau und Lenker wird auch noch gegen Superforce/Lowrider getauscht, wenn irgendwann der Lowrider wieder lieferbar ist... und dann verlege ich auch die Züge und Leitungen etwas geschmeidiger.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2009)

schönes Bike 
was wiegt der Aufbau???
und wie groß bist du wenn die Sattelstütze zu kurz ist????

Hoffentlich bekomm ich auch bald ein´s


----------



## sluette (22. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich endlich mein Helius AM auf die Füße gestellt.



 schöner schlitten ! 
viel spass damit !


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. März 2009)

Schön  hätte aber noch 1 2 Fragen 

was wiegt es ?
wie groß bist du ? 
Rahmengröße ?
Stützenlänge?


----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2009)

Gewicht liegt akutell bei ca. 14.9kg. Rahmengröße M.

Ich will die Sattelstützen-Diskussion nicht zum dritten Mal wieder aufwärmen, daher nur soviel: Ich bin ca 1.80m, die Thomson hat 410mm, da der Rahmen aber eine hohe Mindesteinstecktiefe besitzt (15cm), komme ich nicht auf meine "CC-artige" Sattelhöhe (Abstand Tretlagermittelpunkt bis zur Satteloberkante entlang des Sattelrohres gemessen ist für mich bei ca. 79cm optimal). Mit der Thomson bekomme ich nur 78cm hin (nur ein kleiner Unterschied, aber für mich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, wie ich vorhin feststellen musste). Die angepeilte Shannon MTB light hat 430mm Länge, mit der passt es dann. Ach so: ein größerer Rahmen löst das Problem nicht, da die Mindesteinstecktiefe dann auch steigt... 

So, und nun wieder Bilder


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. März 2009)

Danke für den langen Satz aber mir ging 0 um die geo oder wieso du irgendwas so machst wie dus machst  

Werd mir nämlich auch ein AM anschaffen und war mir nicht sicher ob die elite mit 367mm bei meiner 177 größe langt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Werd mir nämlich auch ein AM anschaffen und war mir nicht sicher ob die elite mit 367mm bei meiner 177 größe langt.



Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an, ich fahre mit dem Teil auch extreme Steigungen hoch (runter sowieso), und auch für einen Transalp soll es funktionieren. "All Mountain" eben und da brauch ich nen hohen Sattel...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Danke für den langen Satz aber mir ging 0 um die geo oder wieso du irgendwas so machst wie dus machst
> 
> Werd mir nämlich auch ein AM anschaffen und war mir nicht sicher ob die elite mit 367mm bei meiner 177 größe langt.



kannst du doch ausrechnen, bzw. messen.
Die Sitzrohrlänge beträgt 460mm (Größe M)
Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze: 150mm

Fehlt nur noch deine Schrittlänge ....


----------



## User85319 (22. März 2009)

Kurbelarmlänge spielt auch noch ne Rolle


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Kurbelarmlänge spielt auch noch ne Rolle



Klaro!!

Und die Dicke der Schuhsohle nicht vergessen 



..... jetzt aber wieder weiter mit Bildern bitte


----------



## User85319 (22. März 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Klaro!!
> 
> Und die Dicke der Schuhsohle nicht vergessen
> 
> ...



Naja bei manchen spielen halt 17cm mehr oder weniger keinen Unterschied


----------



## Deleted 83484 (22. März 2009)

Theo F. schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln sind immerhin von White Industries. Wurden mir damals als "toll" angepriesen. Mit historischer Vierkant-Aufnahme!
> Das die nix sagen, stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn die Aufnahmen trocken sind, mach die ganz toll: "Knarr-Knarz".



Das es WI Kurbeln sind hatte ich schon gesehen, seinerzeit ( Anfang der 90'er ??"! ) waren das auch tolle Kurbeln...aber 4-Kant ist ja nicht mehr der allerneueste Stand der Technik und Du hast so ein tolles Bike zusammengestellt, da solltest Du auch mal über neue Kurbeln nachdenken, finde ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (23. März 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Kurbelarmlänge spielt auch noch ne Rolle



Nein.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Nein.



und warum nicht, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## abbath (23. März 2009)

Ganz einfach: Wenn Du den Sattel bei längerer Kurbel tiefer stellst, wird der Winkel zwischen Unter- und Oberschenkel in der höheren Position spitzer. Je spitzer der Winkel wird, desdo größer wird der Druck auf die Kniescheibe. Zudem wird das Risiko einer Verkürzung des Hüftbeugers und der hinteren Oberschenkelmuskulatur vergrößert. 
Das "Problem" bzw. die Fragestellung ist wichtig beim Wechsel zwischen Straßenrad und Zeitfahrmaschine, bei der oft längere Kurbeln gefahren werden. Der Abstand von Satteloberfläche zur Mitte des Tretlagers bleibt trotz unterschiedlicher Kurbellängen (und Sitzrohrwinkeln) in der Regel identisch (Faustformel: Schrittlänge x 0.88).


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

ich steh auf bunten scheiss!  mit schwarzer feder und schwarzen bremsen und schwarzen decals wäre das meins... 

frage zum helius st: ist der umwerferdom abbaubar? d.h. kann ich den abbauen wenn ich auf ein 1 kb wechseln will?


----------



## Kuwahades (23. März 2009)

der Dom ist bei allen Nicolais abschraubbar !

bleib lieber bei Bronze Elox !


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

cool... 

ja bronze elox ist schon schick aber doch ein wenig zuuu understatement. vielleicht doch koi-camo... k.a. elox würde mich aber meinem sub 16kg-ziel nahe bringen. gabs da nicht noch so eine nano-geschichte? ich weiss nicht mehr ob elox oder pulver. soll jedenfalls sehr widerstandsfähig sein. was gut zum st passen würde, denn das soll die nächsten jahre halten UND gut aussehen.


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2009)

Die Nano-Beschichtung ist eine besondere Pulverbeschichtung. Die ist etwas dünner als "normale" Pulverungen, aber gleichzeitig härter und widerstandsfähiger. Die Oberfläche ist leicht rauh.
Bisher gibt es wohl nur schwarz und silber als Nanobeschichtung bei Nicolai. Andere Farben sind wohl in der Entwicklung.
Bilder vom Nano-Schwarz in meiner Galerie.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

danke für die info. wo denn in deiner galerie? ich seh da kein einziges nicolai.


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2009)

Mein Alutech wurde bei -N- in Nanoschwarz gepulvert.
Hier sieht man ein bißchen die Oberfläche aus der Nähe:


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

scheint ja so ein mittelding zu sein zwischen elox und pulverung. memo an mich: ist eine überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (23. März 2009)

Jo scheint echt klasse zu sein, vor allem für raw rahmen, die man ja nachträglich nicht mehr eloxieren kann....

@ san_andreas: Was für ein Lenker ist das?


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2009)

Reverse FLI Bar XXL - 760mm breit.


----------



## some.body (23. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Nano-Beschichtung ist eine besondere Pulverbeschichtung. Die ist etwas dünner als "normale" Pulverungen, aber gleichzeitig härter und widerstandsfähiger. Die Oberfläche ist leicht rauh.
> Bisher gibt es wohl nur schwarz und silber als Nanobeschichtung bei Nicolai. Andere Farben sind wohl in der Entwicklung.
> Bilder vom Nano-Schwarz in meiner Galerie.


... und Nano-Silber kann man sich hier anschauen: http://www.nicolai.net/imgs/prod/xxl/08-hel-fr-space.jpg


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

sieht ja echt fresh aus...


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

welche innenlagerbreite hat das st eigentlich? die website schweigt dazu.


----------



## haha (23. März 2009)

73mm


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

great. meine pläne reifen...


----------



## Nihil970 (23. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Wenn Du den Sattel bei längerer Kurbel tiefer stellst, wird der Winkel zwischen Unter- und Oberschenkel in der höheren Position spitzer. Je spitzer der Winkel wird, desdo größer wird der Druck auf die Kniescheibe. Zudem wird das Risiko einer Verkürzung des Hüftbeugers und der hinteren Oberschenkelmuskulatur vergrößert.
> Das "Problem" bzw. die Fragestellung ist wichtig beim Wechsel zwischen Straßenrad und Zeitfahrmaschine, bei der oft längere Kurbeln gefahren werden. Der Abstand von Satteloberfläche zur Mitte des Tretlagers bleibt trotz unterschiedlicher Kurbellängen (und Sitzrohrwinkeln) in der Regel identisch (Faustformel: Schrittlänge x 0.88).



Sry, aber warum sollten bei der richtigen Sattelhöhe die Kurbellänge keine Rolle spielen?
Sicher, der Winkel ändert sich keine Frage, auf das sollte man auch schaun. Aber wenn ich nun Dein Beispiel mit den 79cm Mitte Tretlager bis Sattel ranziehe, dann müsstest Du eine Schrittlänge von ca. 96cm haben um im unteren Totpunkt der Kurbel noch ans Pedal zu kommen.

Und bei ca. 1.80m Schrittlänge 96cm 

Anyway, will nicht klugscheißn. Kapier´s nur ned.
Hab selbst im Winter ein Helius gekauft, und konnte die Diskussionen bzgl. Sattelstützenlänge nicht nachvollziehen. Hab ne P6 mit 400mm und reicht. Hab aber ein Helius Fr. Bin ca. 1,86m


----------



## flyingscot (23. März 2009)

Nihil970 schrieb:


> Und bei ca. 1.80m Schrittlänge 96cm



Interessanter Punkt... wenn ich hier 79cm eingestellt hab kann ich gerade noch so den Hacken auf das Pedal stellen (=Simpelmethode zur Bestimmung der Sattelhöhe). D.h. ich müsste dann eine Schritthöhe von 79cm+17.5cm-1.5cm(ca. Pedaldicke)-1.5cm(ca. Schuhsohle)=93.5cm haben... Ich hab aber nur 87cm . Liegt vermutlich irgendwie an der Sitzposition/Beckenstellung im Sattel bzw. bei der Schritthöhenmessung. Je gestreckter, desto größer 

Nun aber genug gefaselt... Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil970 (23. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Interessanter Punkt... wenn ich hier 79cm eingestellt hab kann ich gerade noch so den Hacken auf das Pedal stellen (=Simpelmethode zur Bestimmung der Sattelhöhe). D.h. ich müsste dann eine Schritthöhe von 79cm+17.5cm-1.5cm(ca. Pedaldicke)-1.5cm(ca. Schuhsohle)=93.5cm haben... Ich hab aber nur 87cm . Liegt vermutlich irgendwie an der Sitzposition/Beckenstellung im Sattel bzw. bei der Schritthöhenmessung. Je gestreckter, desto größer
> 
> Nun aber genug gefaselt... Bilder?



Genau 

Bitte sehr.
sry, habs leider noch nicht geschafft, ein Bild größer einzufügen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. März 2009)

So ein schönes Teil sollte doch auch richtig zur Geltung kommen


----------



## Nihil970 (23. März 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> So ein schönes Teil sollte doch auch richtig zur Geltung kommen



Vielen Dank!


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

uaaaaa... sehr schönes fr!


----------



## spooky1980 (23. März 2009)

Nice

bis auf Sattel und Vorbau Spacer Kombi .


----------



## mad-drive (23. März 2009)

Kleines update ca 16,7 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ....... memo an mich: ist eine überlegung wert.





Kostet das Aufpreis?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

wie meinen?


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2009)

#1852


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2009)

mad-drive schrieb:


> Kleines update ca 16,7 kg



wow 

mein AM wiegt 16,36kg, das ist aber tunebar


----------



## softbiker (24. März 2009)

@ 00schneider

Dein FR ist echt schick. Man sieht zum ersten mal Shimano-Bremsen an einem Nicolai. (mit ausnahme der saint).

Aber die durchgehende XT-Gruppe finde ich klasse. Konsequente Umsetzung wird mit einem sehr schönen Radl belohnt. 

Allerdings die Spacer, die müssen raus. Ein großen unten drunter reicht. Finde die weißen Decals lockern dass schön auf.


----------



## some.body (24. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sieht ja echt fresh aus...



Hier ein etwas kleineres Foto mit Nano-Silver:







guru39 schrieb:


> Kostet das Aufpreis?


Keine Ahnung, vielleicht geht's als Sonderfarbe laut Preisliste fuer 75,- EUR durch


----------



## trek 6500 (24. März 2009)

...meins ma wieder .....


----------



## softbiker (24. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...meins ma wieder .....



Wasn dass für ne schöne gabel? Ne sherman 180 tpc+ oder ?


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

180er Sherman ?


----------



## softbiker (24. März 2009)

ja warum eigentlich sherman 

Na ich meinte latürnich travis

Aber wenn ich mir dass Steuerrohr anschaue ist das 1.5 dann ist es doch ne sherman oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

Die Sherman gabs doch mal mit 1.5, dachte ich.
Hier z.B..


----------



## softbiker (24. März 2009)

jo aber mit schwarzem casting? ne ich glaube schon dass ne travis single ist oder?
Soll der trekki doch mal was dazu sagen !


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

Google hilft:


----------



## softbiker (24. März 2009)

na o.k. et is ne sherman 

sach nu nix mehr


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)




----------



## softbiker (24. März 2009)




----------



## Nihil970 (24. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> @ 00schneider
> 
> Dein FR ist echt schick. Man sieht zum ersten mal Shimano-Bremsen an einem Nicolai. (mit ausnahme der saint).
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke für die nette Antwort.
Ja, wollte bei der Ausstattung funtkional bleiben. 
Sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen und hab mich eher nach div. Tests bzw. Meinungen in den Foren gehalten. Mal sehn, wenn ich mehr Power will, denk ich mal über Saint Bremssattel in Verbindung mit Goodridge Stahlflexleitung nach. Sollte eigentlich mit den XT Hebeln gehn.

Deine Hope Bremse gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. Hatte ich auch schon in die engere Wahl gezogen. Lieferzeiten und Wartezeit f. Ersatzteile haben mich schlußendlich abgeschreckt.

Spacer und Vorbau bleiben erstmal so, bis die Endposition gefunden ist. 
Dann möcht ich auf Superforce + Lowrider DH wechseln. 

Ob der weiße Sattel (hier spalte ich das Forum ) dranbleibt wird die Zeit zeigen.
Du fährst SQLab oder? Wie sind die so? 

Grüße,
Nihil


----------



## kroiterfee (24. März 2009)

die zeit wird dir alles bescheren - aber keinen weissen sattel.


----------



## Oettinger (24. März 2009)

@ trek 6500

die Kette hängt immernoch durch 

jetzt ohne Quatsch, sehr schönes FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (25. März 2009)

Nihil970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mal sehn, wenn ich mehr Power will, denk ich mal über Saint Bremssattel in Verbindung mit Goodridge Stahlflexleitung nach. Sollte eigentlich mit den XT Hebeln gehn.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab nen Problemarsch. Auf den normalen Sätteln schlafen mir immer die Genitalien ein. Da hat bisher nur SQ-Lab abgeholfen. 
Aufm Renner hab ich den 612er und aufm Mounti jetzt den 610er. In 16 cm Breite hat mein A... ne schöne Auflagefläche und die Stufe hilft dem Taubheitsgefühl echt ab. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.

Die Bremse, naja noch bin ich noch nicht so von ihr überzeugt. Hab jetzt mal koolstop-Beläge rinngemacht, muss aber sagen, dass nach erster kurzer Testphase die originalen doch Besser ziehen. Allerdings war die Bremse noch kalt. Unter warmen Testbedingungen würde dass glaub ich anders aussehen.

Das Gemodel mit der Saint und den Stahlflexleitungen würde ich mir sparen. Zu dem Preis bekommste hier im bikemarkt ne Avid Elixier CR. Die Bremse ist vom Gewicht her und von der Leistung absolut top. Sollte meine Moto mich noch ärgern hole ich mir auch die Elixier CR.


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Ich glaub, du mußt die Moto noch einbremsen.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. März 2009)

...jepp, sherman - und die kette hängt NIT mehr durch ...


----------



## BOSTAD (27. März 2009)

Endlich ist es soweit, nach knallharten 10 Wochen Wartezeit, möchte ich mich mit diesen Bildern ganz herzlich bedanken bei:

*Guru, Timbowjoketown, Kroiterfee, sluette, some.body, C_w, Donpromolli,  Rainer, checkb, haha, und flyingscott* 

Ihr habt mir sehr geduldig geholfen und  mich beraten!!! Dafür 1000 Dank!!

So, und nun darf ich vorstellen:

*SAHNESCHNIDDSCHE*














So genug Fotos gemacht jetzt gibts Actionjackson im Taunus!!


----------



## some.body (27. März 2009)

Schoener Aufbau! Zwar nicht meine Farbe, aber schwarz mag ja auch nicht jeder. Wie ich auf den Fotos erkennen kann, hast Du auch die neue Zugfuehrung ueber dem Unterrohr und die Alternative unter dem Oberrohr wurde komplett weggelassen, wie bei meinem AM. Hast Du das so geordert oder ist das nun die Standard-Zugfuehrung, die an's AM gebaut wird?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. März 2009)

ich hatte dir das am empfohlen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (27. März 2009)

Danke, das wurde so geordert, nachdem ich nach einem Kettenstrebenschutz von Nicolai gefragt habe und wg der Hammerschmidtoption..


----------



## ultraschwer (27. März 2009)

aircraft grau? dass das immer so glänzen muss... geht ja gottseidank schnall vorbei.


----------



## checkb (27. März 2009)

@Bostad

Sehr geile Möhre. 





Ick habe dem Mädel mal einen Luftdämpfer verpasst. Bin sehr positiv überrascht von der Funktion.  Anna Maria wiegt jetzt nur noch 15,7 Kilo. 

checkb


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2009)

Hi Bostad,
subba goil doi Radl 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## BOSTAD (28. März 2009)

Danke, das geht runter wie Öl


----------



## pfalz (28. März 2009)

@checkb

Du Nachmacher!! 





Memo an mich: mal ein aktuelles Bild reinstellen...


----------



## frankweber (28. März 2009)

gute Farbe - schön


----------



## checkb (28. März 2009)

@pfalz

Genauso so stand Anna Maria auch erst da. 

checkb


----------



## trek 6500 (28. März 2009)

@pfalz : ..... jawoll - grüüüün !!! geil !!!


----------



## guru39 (28. März 2009)

Das ist blau/grün, oder ist es grün/blau, naja egal, es ist eine verdammt geile Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (29. März 2009)

So, hab' meins auch fertig! 





Teileliste in Mein Aufbau Helius AM. Weitere Fotos in meinem Foto-Album.


----------



## abbath (29. März 2009)

Gefällig.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. März 2009)

hübsch. aber krass viele spacer.


----------



## softbiker (30. März 2009)

Ja die Jungs. Ich hab dass Gefühl die meisten Fox-Gabel-Besitzer schneiden den Schaft ihrer Dinger nicht ab weil sie meinen mit jedem Millimeter mehr einen Wertverlust zu haben. Eigentlich auch verständlich bei diesem überteuerten Krempel.

Aber bei dem Turm nehme ich an handelt es sich nach dem Erstaufbau lediglich um Testphase. Ich meine das bleibt nicht so oder


----------



## some.body (30. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja die Jungs. Ich hab dass Gefühl die meisten Fox-Gabel-Besitzer schneiden den Schaft ihrer Dinger nicht ab weil sie meinen mit jedem Millimeter mehr einen Wertverlust zu haben. Eigentlich auch verständlich bei diesem überteuerten Krempel.
> 
> Aber bei dem Turm nehme ich an handelt es sich nach dem Erstaufbau lediglich um Testphase. Ich meine das bleibt nicht so oder


Eben, ein Millimeter Fox-Gabel kostet ja immerhin ca. 1,30 EUR, da saeg' ich doch nix weg!  ... quatsch, hab die Gabel mit der Schaftlaenge so gebraucht gekauft (uebrigens hier im Bikemarkt) und hab' erst zwei Stunden Testfahrt gemacht. Wobei ich sagen muss, so ganz falsch hat sich das gar nicht angefuehlt, schoen bequeme Sitzhaltung, fast wie auf 'nem Hollandrad  Aber vermutlich kommen schon noch ein zwei Spacer raus, aber erst nach weiteren Testfahrten. Dachte auch, dass der 100er Vorbau viel zu lang kommt, aber auch der war - wenigstens bei der 15% Steigung auf der Hausrunde - gar nicht so unpassend ... ich mach' dann in zwei Wochen nochmal ein Foto.


----------



## softbiker (30. März 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Eben, ein Millimeter Fox-Gabel kostet ja immerhin ca. 1,30 EUR, da saeg' ich doch nix weg!  ... quatsch, hab die Gabel mit der Schaftlaenge so gebraucht gekauft (uebrigens hier im Bikemarkt) und hab' erst zwei Stunden Testfahrt gemacht. Wobei ich sagen muss, so ganz falsch hat sich das gar nicht angefuehlt, schoen bequeme Sitzhaltung, fast wie auf 'nem Hollandrad  Aber vermutlich kommen schon noch ein zwei Spacer raus, aber erst nach weiteren Testfahrten. Dachte auch, dass der 100er Vorbau viel zu lang kommt, aber auch der war - wenigstens bei der 15% Steigung auf der Hausrunde - gar nicht so unpassend ... ich mach' dann in zwei Wochen nochmal ein Foto.



 Ein hunderter Vorbau ??  und ein Mega-Spacer-Turm und ne Hundersechziger Gabel ?? Alder Schwede hast du schon ein Bandscheibenvorfall? Das kann doch zum Bergauf-Fahren keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## some.body (30. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ein hunderter Vorbau ??  und ein Mega-Spacer-Turm und ne Hundersechziger Gabel ?? Alder Schwede hast du schon ein Bandscheibenvorfall? Das kann doch zum Bergauf-Fahren keinen Spaß machen.



Ja, erraten ... Bandscheibenvorfall  ... nee, im Ernst, ich bin nicht ganz klein und hab' recht lange Arme ... also wie schon geschrieben, so falsch hat sich die Sache bei der ersten Testfahrt gar nicht angefuehlt, da ich die Talas, wenn's richtig steil wird, ja auf 100mm absenken kann. Aber ich probier's heute mal mit inversem Spacerturm aus. Der lange Vorbau ist bergauf allerdings eher besser, der stoert hoechstens auf kniffligen Trails und beim Downhill.


----------



## softbiker (30. März 2009)

Mann mann mann. Ich brauch glaub ich ne Brille. Hab ich das Talas doch glatt mit Van verwechselt. Na hätte man ja auch anna Farbe erkennen können. 
Nene dat passt schon so wie du dat machst. Ich kann ja hier niemandem Vorschreiben wat er und wie er bauen soll.
Für ein Enduro ist der 100er Vorbau schon o.k.

Wenn du allerdings kurz bist und Lange Arme hast, Solltest du nen Chopperlenker draufbauen Kleiner blöder Scherz.

Wasn das fürn Steuersatz?

Grüßle Michi


----------



## some.body (30. März 2009)

Ist kein Enduro, das ist mein Tourenrad! 
Steuersatz ist der Acros AH-7 mit 22mm Einpresstiefe, steht auch in der Teileliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (30. März 2009)

@some.body

wie ich sehe, hast du auch die 2010er Zugführung. Die erste "Klammer" die das Kabel des hinteren Schaltwerks hält. Ist das Kabelbinder oder ne Klammer von -N-?
Habe das Gefühl, dass bei mir nämlich 2 Klammern fehlen!? Oder? Liegt das an meine Hammerschmidtoption?

Guck, da wo der Kabelbinder ist sollte ne Klemme sein..!?


----------



## checkb (30. März 2009)

@Bostad

Ich habe die Klemmen auch bei HS Option. 

checkb


----------



## sluette (30. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> wie ich sehe, hast du auch die 2010er Zugführung.



das ist keine 2010er zugführung sondern die option zugführung unterrohr, hättest du auch so ordern können. ich hab's leider zu spät erfahren, da war mein rahmen schon fertig zum pulvern. aber eigentlich vermisse ich's nicht, unterm oberrohr sieht auch schön aufgeräumt aus.


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Züge und Leitungen mit den Klammern durchgängig direkt auf dem Lack geklemmt werden ? Geniale Fehlkonstruktion !


----------



## kroiterfee (30. März 2009)

wieso?


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Züge und Leitungen mit den Klammern durchgängig direkt auf dem Lack geklemmt werden ? Geniale Fehlkonstruktion !



Der "Lack" ist im Übrigen Pulver...  und aus Erfahrung mit meinem AM kann ich ruhigen Gewissens sagen, daß es a) funktioniert und b) keine Scheuerstellen gibt (falls Du auf diese angespielt hast). Die Klemmen unter dem Unterrohr tun genau das, was sie sollen - klemmen. Damit sind die Züge eh' fixiert. 

...und ganz nebenbei: es gibt Schlimmeres, als Scheuerstellen. Die Räder sind immer noch Gebrauchsgegenstände, und die ein oder andere Kampfspur gibt es halt im Gebrauch eh'. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

@kroiterfee: Weil jedes Körnchen Dreck unter den Leitungen/Zügen scheuert ? Das wirkt doch wie Schleifpapier.



dangerousD schrieb:


> ...und ganz nebenbei: es gibt Schlimmeres, als Scheuerstellen. Die Räder sind immer noch Gebrauchsgegenstände, und die ein oder andere Kampfspur gibt es halt im Gebrauch eh'. Just my 2 cents...



Kampfspuren schön und gut, wenn man sie vermeiden kann, um so besser.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. März 2009)

wenns geklemmt ist dann scheuert doch nix. wobei ich sagen muss das mir die kabelbinderklemmung besser gefallen hat. gibts die noch?


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @kroiterfee: Weil jedes Körnchen Dreck unter den Leitungen/Zügen scheuert ? Das wirkt doch wie Schleifpapier.



Keine Bewegung - kein Schleifen. Siehe oben.




san_andreas schrieb:


> Kampfspuren schön und gut, wenn man sie vermeiden kann, um so besser.



Dafür wurden VITRINEN erfunden...


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

Hat nix mit Vitrinen zu tun. Is aber auch egal ! Jeder wie er mag.
Meine Bikes hatten jedenfalls überall da Scheuerstellen, wo Züge direkt über Lack/Pulver gelaufen sind.
Darum kams mir komisch vor. Wenns funzt, umso besser.


----------



## DJT (30. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> das ist keine 2010er zugführung sondern die option zugführung unterrohr....



ist meines Wissen's nach das selbe !?


----------



## some.body (30. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @some.body
> 
> wie ich sehe, hast du auch die 2010er Zugführung. Die erste "Klammer" die das Kabel des hinteren Schaltwerks hält. Ist das Kabelbinder oder ne Klammer von -N-?
> Habe das Gefühl, dass bei mir nämlich 2 Klammern fehlen!? Oder? Liegt das an meine Hammerschmidtoption?
> ...



Du meinst den hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heisst laut Nicolai "Mount: Einfache verschraubte Zughalterung aus Aluminium" 
http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/manuals/Manuals/44-Zugverlegung_cablerouting.pdf Zum Fixieren der Leitung muss da aber auch noch ein Kabelbinder durch.

An meinem Rahmen (auch mit Hammerschmidt ISCG) war von dieser Sorte genau einer dran, haette aber auch gerne noch zwei mehr. Einen fuer die Bremsleitung, die ich noch richtig verlegen muss, wenn ich eine laengere eingebaut habe, und einen fuer den Umwerfer-Schaltzug.



sluette schrieb:


> das ist keine 2010er zugführung sondern die option zugführung unterrohr, hättest du auch so ordern können. ich hab's leider zu spät erfahren, da war mein rahmen schon fertig zum pulvern. aber eigentlich vermisse ich's nicht, unterm oberrohr sieht auch schön aufgeräumt aus.



Ich habe diese Zugfuehrung aber gar nicht extra geordert. Vermutlich liegt's wirklich an der Hammerschmidt Option, dass Nicolai das so ausgeliefert hat. Eigentlich wollte ich die alte Zugfuehrung unter dem Oberrohr. Finde naemlich auch, dass das schoen aufgeraeumt ist und ich wusste, dass mir die Bremsleitung nicht mehr reicht, beim Weg ueber's Unterrohr.
Inzwischen finde diese Variante aber gar nicht mehr so schlecht, denn die Leitungen werden beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus doch wesentlich weniger gebogen und beansprucht. Meine momentan oben rum verlegte Bremsleitung macht immer eine riesige Beulte, bei den unten rum verlegten Leitungen passiert so gut wie gar nix


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Vitrinen zu tun. Is aber auch egal ! Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)




----------



## accutrax (30. März 2009)

die neuen klemmen mögen höchst funktional sein, perfekt klemmen und bestens zur aktuellen nicolai formensprache passen....manche werden sie lieben manche werden sie hassen,
mein ding sind sie überhaupt nicht.......erinnern mich immer an die kabelhalter mit denen man früher elektrokabel "aufputz" verlegt hat...
aber nicolai bleibt sich treu...respekt!..

gruss accu


----------



## BOSTAD (30. März 2009)

Mich stört die Optik nicht. Nur als ich am Sonntag den Lenker in der Luft ganz rechts eingeschlagen habe, ist das Schaltwerkkabel an der Gabel hängen geblieben und hat meinen  Lenker kurzzeitig blockiert. Das war spannend.. 

Fehlersuche ergab, dass das Kabel an der Stelle mit der Bohrung befistiget werden sollte.., toll und die habe ich also nicht, jetzt hälts erstmal der Kabelbinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswirt (31. März 2009)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> aircraft grau? dass das immer so glänzen muss... geht ja gottseidank schnall vorbei.



@Bostard: Spitzenmäßig! Wenn das hier so weiter geht, komme ich um ein Nicolai nicht mehr lange herum. Kannst Du bitte die Farbe aircraft grau nochmal bestätigen? Danke


----------



## BOSTAD (31. März 2009)

Ja Aircraftgrau, ist hiermit bestätigt


----------



## DJT (4. April 2009)

Helius AM, Ausbaustufe 2


----------



## kroiterfee (4. April 2009)




----------



## User85319 (4. April 2009)

Schönes Ding 

oh mann ich kanns kaum noch erwarten bis mal mein Rahmen endlich kommt -_-


----------



## kroiterfee (4. April 2009)

weiss einer etwas über das syntace x-12 steckachsensystem für den hinterbau? ist das angedacht als option für neue rahmen?


----------



## schlammdiva (5. April 2009)

@DJT
Schönes Bike, vor allem nochmal ne andere Rahmenfarbe


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. April 2009)

Jungs brauch eure Hilfe , kennt ihr irgend ein Helius Besitzer vorzugsweise AM der e 4 Kant Kurbel fährt ?


----------



## luck01 (8. April 2009)

Hier ist mal Update von meinen Helium.

Leichtere Sattelstütze, Token Stattelklemme, ZTR-Olympic Laufräder

Das Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt unter 10300 g











 



Teileliste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (8. April 2009)

So könnts auch mal auf ne richtig weite Reise gehen:






Israel würd mich ja mal reizen, aber ich glaub da ist mir zu viel Politik auf dem Weg dahin...


----------



## mtboma (9. April 2009)

Ach, mach es doch einfach, am Ende ist die Zeit rum und vielleicht sitzt du ja mal im Lehnstuhl und sagst dir schön wo ich überall war. Oder haderst mit dir über versäumte Möglichkeiten.

Kim


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2009)

@chickenway-user: was ist das für ein Anhänger ? Geht der auch für ein Kind ?


----------



## abbath (9. April 2009)

Mach das lieber mit 'nem Renn oder Crossrad - sonst trittste Dich ja blöd. Richtig Trails fahren wirste mit dem Anhänger wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Kuwahades (9. April 2009)

... was willst Du mit nem Renn oder Crossrad machen, wenn du irgendwo bist, wo es schöne Trails gibt ?
Der Anhänger ist ja nicht fest verschweisst


----------



## chickenway-user (9. April 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... was willst Du mit nem Renn oder Crossrad machen, wenn du irgendwo bist, wo es schöne Trails gibt ?
> Der Anhänger ist ja nicht fest verschweisst



Genau, andere Reifen drauf, Gabel hochdrehen und Achterbahn...

(Und mit dem Anhänger tritt man sich ehh blöd, relativ egal welches Rad da vorne dran hängt...)

Ja, und dann wär da noch das Problem mit dem Geld...

Der Anhänger ist so ein billiges China-Ding. Gabs mal bei Ebay ganz günstig und ich glaub Rose hat den auch, aber nur semi-günstig. 
Die "Anhängerkupplung" (Schnellspanner mit Aufnahmen links und rechts) gefällt mir bei dem nicht so gut. Also nach Israel würd ich mich so glaub ich nicht trauen (na, vielleicht wenn ich 5 Ersatzachsen dabei hätte...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derekr (9. April 2009)

Helius FR Arrived this week, sorry i dont speak German


----------



## TheRacer (9. April 2009)

Very nice.
Will you have a "partlist" ?


----------



## Derekr (9. April 2009)

Yes i'll post a full spec and some build pics after Satuday! 

The frame is fully tailored i'll post a pic of the design drawing - 66.5 deg head angle etc.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## abbath (9. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> (Und mit dem Anhänger tritt man sich ehh blöd, relativ egal welches Rad da vorne dran hängt...)



Sag das nicht, ich kannte mal einen, der ist so mit dem Renner immer ins Lauftrainingslager nach Texel gefahren. Aber locker Schnitt über 30.


----------



## Derekr (9. April 2009)

Only other modification is the bottom bracket has been lowered.


----------



## Derekr (9. April 2009)

My current Helius AM


----------



## Kuwahades (9. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, ich kannte mal einen, der ist so mit dem Renner immer ins Lauftrainingslager nach Texel gefahren. Aber locker Schnitt über 30.



bei uns gibts einen der trainiert immer mit 2, so um die 8 Jahre alten Mädchen im Hänger, der ist schneller bergauf als ich ( natürlich mit den Mädels im Schlepptau )


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> So könnts auch mal auf ne richtig weite Reise gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieviel Bierkästen hast Du unter der Plane versteckt ??

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Triple F (9. April 2009)

Derekr schrieb:


> My current Helius AM



Wow! Awesome pic!


----------



## BikeViking (9. April 2009)

Bob Ibex

 perfekt :jawohl:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (10. April 2009)

Derekr schrieb:


> Helius FR Arrived this week, sorry i dont speak German



awsome colour. Post more pictures if it is ready.


----------



## sluette (10. April 2009)

hier mal ein kleines update meiner karre...
nun mit vro vorbau


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. April 2009)

@sluette: passt das Rad am Stück ohne Probleme in den 3er ?

Mein Heius FR mit Totem dran passt ziehmlich saugend am Stück in meinen 5er.


----------



## sluette (10. April 2009)

ne, kannst du abhacken.
der 3er ist a) zu niedrig und b) zu kurz (der e91 übrigens auch)
für den bike transport habe ich ne abnehmbare ahk und dafür einen thule träger. 
hätte nicht gedacht das die kiste in den 5er passt, ist aber ein weitere punkt um demnächst umzusteigen


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. April 2009)

ich habe noch einen guten alten e34
Wenn Du bei einem das Vorderrad und beim zweiten beide Räder raus nimmst passen auch 2 Freerider rein ohne gross zu quetschen


----------



## sluette (10. April 2009)

ist zwar off topic aber eine erwähnung wert. der referenz kombi ist in meinen augen die noch aktuelle e-klasse. da passen eng gepackt 6 bikes neben einander rein (lenker um 90° gedreht und vr ausgebaut). 
so und nun bitte wieder bikes


----------



## Derekr (13. April 2009)

Still waiting for my 1.5" kit to arrive so i'm running a zero stack reducer canecreek headsetat/thomson 50mm stem 1/1-8th fork for the moment so with the new headset the HA will be slightly slacker as it should. This will be the spec: 

* Frame, Size, & Color: Tailored (585 TT/425 ST/66.5deg HA) Kawagrun front/Nano black rear (1.5 Headtube/12mm Rear)
* Fork: Fox 36 Float RC2 1.5" (Black Crown/White Lowers)
* Shock, Fox Float RP23
* Brakes: Hope Tech V2
* Hose: Goodridge Steel Braided
* Rotors: Hope Floating Rotors 203mm Front/183mm Rear
* Cranks: Shimano XTR
* Shifters: Sram X0
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 Short Cage
* Pedals: Easton Flatboy
* Stem: Sunline DH 50mm 1.5"
* Handlebar: Easton EC70 MonkeyLite CNT DH Riser O/S
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 440mm
* Saddle: SDG FX
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
* Cassette: SRAM PG990
* Chain: KMC X9
* Headset: CaneCreek Double X-II 1.5"
* Grips: ODI Extreme Lock-on Grips
* Front Tire: Shwalbe Big Betty UST Tubeless
* Front Rim/ Spokes: Mavic EX823 UST/DT Swiss
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 440 FR /20mm bolt thru
* Rear Tire: Shwalbe Shwalbe Big Betty UST Tubeless
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX823 UST/DT Swiss
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 440 FR /12mm Maxle bolt thru
* Cables: Goodridge
* Misc: Hope Seat Clamp, Gamut P30 Bash Guard, E-Thirteen DS Chain Device modified, Diety bar ends, 
* Overall Weight: 34.5lb


----------



## softbiker (13. April 2009)

Derekr schrieb:


>



What the ****in hell. Your bike looks awsone.

Just one thing: the raer shock looks a little bit small. i´ve preferd an dhx 5.0 air.

But if you are a flyweight the shock is o.k.

And the brake-hose or the shifte-cable must mount between gusset an frame.

But alltogether a really nice costum-work.


----------



## joseppe (13. April 2009)

mein helius st für die saison 2009:









leider ist meine kamera etwas bescheiden. das liegt daran, dass meine kohle immer erst in die bikes wandert und dann am ende weniger übrig ist, als erhofft.

im laufe des sommers werden meine gustls in rente geschickt und eine saint wird den platz einnehmen.
das spacertürmchen verabschiedet sich, sobald ich mir endlich einen rohrschneider gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (13. April 2009)

GEIL!!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. April 2009)

Gefällt mir super!


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2009)

Mir auch


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2009)

@derek : VERY VERY ......... VERY NICE BIKE   (both ..) . the green one is a dream  !!! ride on ! greez , k.


----------



## Fire112 (13. April 2009)

So nun sind Dämpfer,Gabel,Pedale,Vorbau und Lenker getauscht und ich dachte es ist mal Zeit ein Bild der Updates einzustellen. Leider habe ich keine Camera mehr und musste die Bilder mit der Handycam machen


----------



## joseppe (13. April 2009)

merci für das feedback 

schön dass es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (14. April 2009)

So dann will ich auch mal wida. Sollte mal wida jeder n pic von seinem aktuellen Bike posten. Damit man sehen kann was die Konkurrenz so gepimpt hat


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. April 2009)

Na gut, aktuelles Bild, jetzt mit 09er Fox 36 Float RC2, leider nur ein Handypic!


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2009)

Sehr schön ! Vielleicht noch einen Thomson-Vorbau ?


----------



## faloun (15. April 2009)

hi 
ich hab mal ne frage am rande,bei meinem helius cc bj.02 fühlt sich der komplette hinterbau manchmal total schwammig an (alle schrauben fest und lager neu) und ich hab dann auch echt probleme beim lenken um ne saubere linie zu fahren.woran kann das liegen


----------



## luck01 (15. April 2009)

faloun schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab mal ne frage am rande,bei meinem helius cc bj.02 fühlt sich der komplette hinterbau manchmal total schwammig an (alle schrauben fest und lager neu) und ich hab dann auch echt probleme beim lenken um ne saubere linie zu fahren.woran kann das liegen



Das hört sich so an, als wenn die Lagerschrauben zu locker wären.
Am besten löst Du die Kontermuttern und ziehst die Schrauben noch etwas an.

Der Hinterbau darf sich nicht von alleine absenken.


----------



## faloun (15. April 2009)

jut,werd ich mal versuchen .danke


----------



## Conner (16. April 2009)

Helius AM (FR-Rohrsatz)


----------



## User85319 (16. April 2009)

bäääm richtig geil.
gewicht jenseits der 15kg oder?


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. April 2009)

Extrem sexy, farblich super abgestimmt! Warum ein AM mit FR Rohrsatz und nicht gleich ein FR?


----------



## kitor (16. April 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> bäääm richtig geil.
> gewicht jenseits der 15kg oder?




wohl eher diesseits....

Echt ein tolles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Verdammt gutes Bike.


----------



## Conner (16. April 2009)

Vielen Dank! 

Gewicht liegt bei 17,3 kg

Mir gefiel die Geo vom AM besser als vom FR.


----------



## Springhecht (16. April 2009)

Heute nach der ersten Ausfahrt! Hammer...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. April 2009)

Hier mal meins...





Steuersatz und Vorbau sind nur provisorisch, damit es rollbar is,aber es fährt sich schon echt super


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Irgendwo werden im großen Stil Helius angebaut !


----------



## Springhecht (16. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Irgendwo werden im großen Stil Helius angebaut !



Würde gern wissen wo???


----------



## haha (16. April 2009)

bei mir daheim in so nem schrank mit so ner speziellen lampe.. alle drei monate werden ein paar fertig. neuerdings gibts aber ne heliussorte, dies auch in 2 monaten zur reife bringt sind aber fast unbezahlbar, da spezielle genetik.


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Ich versuch mich gerade an einer All-american-Mischung...


----------



## BOSTAD (16. April 2009)

haha schrieb:


> bei mir daheim in so nem schrank mit so ner speziellen lampe.. alle drei monate werden ein paar fertig. neuerdings gibts aber ne heliussorte, dies auch in 2 monaten zur reife bringt sind aber fast unbezahlbar, da spezielle genetik.



Da kennt sich aber einer aus.  
Ich habe für meine AM-Sorte 30cent das Gramm bezahlt und ich genieße jeden Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faloun (17. April 2009)

un hay wirste davon och noch.......ach jaaa allet wird juuut


----------



## Lornibear (18. April 2009)

My appologies for the English as I can't speak German - Another FR from the UK.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. April 2009)

great bike. but imho it looks better with black rims.


----------



## Lornibear (18. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> great bike. but imho it looks better with black rims.


 
Many thanks for your kind words, I personally love the white rims,  but can understand it being too much for some.


----------



## jp69 (18. April 2009)

Hi all. My first post here, so excuse my bad language. I use "google translate" and get a good laughts ! Her comes:

Hallo. Mein Name ist JP, und ich wohne in Finnland. Wir haben eine Menge Schnee, Kälte und Santa Claus. Sie hatten eine gute F1-Fahrer, ich kann mich nicht erinnern den Namen ... haha... 
 Ich kann die Sprache nicht sprechen, damit wir Barmherzigkeit. Sie werden auch ein guter Rock-Band Rammstein. Wir müssen zufrieden Nightwish .
Das ist mein nicolai, er ist ein Naughty Boy !

Cheers.


----------



## BOSTAD (18. April 2009)

I like it, only the klickpedals I don´t like them as much as platformpedals on a FR!!! And I find it really good, that this Forum becomes more international!! 

Maybe we should start an englishspeaking thread for Nicolai rider around the world!! Would be very interesting!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fLoOh (18. April 2009)

it looks great


----------



## c_w (18. April 2009)

The bike is really nice, but google translate is AWESOME ;-)


----------



## Lornibear (18. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> I like it, only the klickpedals I don´t like them as much as platformpedals on a FR!!! And I find it really good, that this Forum becomes more international!!
> 
> Maybe we should start an englishspeaking thread for Nicolai rider around the world!! Would be very interesting!!


 
Eine internationale prescence auf diesem Forum wäre fantastisch für uns außerhalb von Deutschland, so lange wie die anderen haben keine Einwände. Aus persönlicher Sicht, ich liebe den internationalen nach Eigentümer eines Nicolai bringt. 

Und durch die Art und Weise, Google-Übersetzer ist nur das Beste!​


----------



## Harvester (18. April 2009)

I think our english is better than your german^^ so we don´t have any probs with english spe*e*ch


----------



## jp69 (18. April 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> I think our english is better than your german^^ so we don´t have any probs with english speach



Thank you for this brotha, i think this is much better option !


----------



## kroiterfee (18. April 2009)

speech 

great helius fr!which modelyear? 2009? which size? m?


----------



## Boozzz (18. April 2009)

Was geht ab Altern?  Hat jemand vielleicht einen Foto von einer Helius ST in größe XL? Ich möchte gerne wissen ob es (vielleicht ein bisschen viel zu) groß ausseht . Danke!


----------



## jp69 (18. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> speech
> 
> great helius fr!which modelyear? 2009? which size? m?



Thnx ! The year is 09 and frame size is XL. Pretty cool trail-machines here btw.

BOSTAD -> Here in Finland we don`t have much steep downhills so our riding is mostly allmountain/enduro-type. With Klickpedals get more pedalingpower .


----------



## kroiterfee (18. April 2009)

jp69 schrieb:


> Thnx ! The year is 09 and frame size is XL. Pretty cool trail-machines here btw.
> 
> BOSTAD -> Here in Finland we don`t have much steep downhills so our riding is mostly allmountain/enduro-type. With Klickpedals get more pedalingpower .



great bike. are u a 2m-man? the fr will be my nex bike. great colour bronze elox.


----------



## jp69 (18. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> great bike. are u a 2m-man? the fr will be my nex bike. great colour bronze elox.



Yo, height is 194cm. Too bad there`s only two eloxal-colour to choose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. April 2009)

my height is 182 cm i want to order size l. perhabs in bronze or in koi-camo. crazy colour.


----------



## LaKoS (19. April 2009)

@Klaus: Hier mal deins im anständigen Format!


----------



## Springhecht (19. April 2009)

Merce Ric!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> @Klaus: Hier mal deins im anständigen Format!



grösse l? gibts auch ein bild von der seite?


----------



## Derekr (19. April 2009)

Setup now with 1.5" kit and a coil shock


----------



## abbath (19. April 2009)

You may consider to have the fork painted green or black.


----------



## Springhecht (20. April 2009)

@Kroiterfee: Jap is größe L!  Von der seite,oben,unten und vorne muss ich erst noch a paar pics schießen.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. April 2009)

wäre cool.  was wiegts?


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2009)

@kroiterfee: wenn man deine Posts so liest, merkt man, dass du im Helius-Endstadium bist...wann isses denn so weit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. April 2009)

wohl eher erst gegen weihnachten. ich spar noch ein wenig und muss meine steuererklärung noch abgeben. parallel dazu kauf ich schon langsam die parts ein.

bin noch unschlüssig bei farbe, leitungs/zug-aufnahmen und rahmengrösse. ich hoffe da sich in winterberg mal auf einem neuem fr in und l sitzen kann.

teileliste steht aber schon.


----------



## ins (20. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> teileliste steht aber schon.



Sieht man an deiner Signatur 

Muss auch mal neue Bilder von meinem ST machen!


----------



## zwops (20. April 2009)

So, Freunde des gepflegten deutschen Rahmenbaus und des Freeride....

morgen ist es dann soweit, ich werde mal wieder ein Jährchen älter und hab mir dabei doch gleich mal selbst den größten Herzenswunsch erfüllt...mein Helius FR! 
Danke an die Jungs vom Kalle, dass das tatsächlich so pünktlich geklappt hat.  Ich hab`s dann heute in Winterberg mal ordentlich eingeweiht....Fazit: gooiiil!!
Muss aber noch einige Sachen machen wie härtere federn rein, anderer Vorbau und Lenker (alles nur Probe bisher), Gabelschaft kürzen etc.

Specs folgen die Tage noch. Ist auf jeden Fall ein "no shimano bike" geworden


----------



## waschi82 (21. April 2009)

@zwops: VERY Nice!!!!!


----------



## frankweber (21. April 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> So, Freunde des gepflegten deutschen Rahmenbaus und des Freeride....
> 
> morgen ist es dann soweit, ich werde mal wieder ein Jährchen älter und hab mir dabei doch gleich mal selbst den größten Herzenswunsch erfüllt...mein Helius FR!
> Danke an die Jungs vom Kalle, dass das tatsächlich so pünktlich geklappt hat.  Ich hab`s dann heute in Winterberg mal ordentlich eingeweiht....Fazit: gooiiil!!
> ...


 Schönes Rad bis auf den Probe? Sattel
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Derekr (22. April 2009)

Decided to take some pictures last night of my new baby whilst she's still like new! Here's they are for your viewing pleasure! 





































































































Cheers

Derek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2009)

Very nice ! Beautiful ! (Maybe give it a better headset someday.)


----------



## balticnor (22. April 2009)

Very Nice - Perfekt


----------



## softbiker (22. April 2009)

@ derekr -> rattenscharfes Gerät

it means really an awsome bike. just cheapest part on it 

Only the roco tst-r ist not mine. the thomson-stem is nice.

Have a lot of fun with this rocking-machine.


----------



## BOSTAD (22. April 2009)

Very Nice Bike

God-mode {on} off


----------



## frankweber (22. April 2009)

very good parts and a very lovely colour - nice bike!


----------



## psc1 (22. April 2009)

Very nice - perfect bike...


----------



## zwops (22. April 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Schönes Rad bis auf den Probe? Sattel
> Glückwunsch!



Tja, da sagst Du was....optisch weiß ich auch noch nicht ob`s der richtige Sattel ist. Aber bequem ist er. Ich würde dami zurechtkommen.


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2009)

@Derek,

wow


----------



## faloun (23. April 2009)

hey guru,
nen feinen laden haste dir da aufgebaut


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2009)

Danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (23. April 2009)

hi derek,
neat. i really like the lawn but that cypress needs some trimming. and why only 20 pictures? go on, treat us. 



Derekr schrieb:


> Cheers
> 
> Derek


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

Falls jemand zufällig Druckstreben fürn 08 Helius FR für Maxle-Steckackse rummliegen hat und diese loswerden möchte, möchte er sich doch bei mir melden. Würde ein paar suchen. 
Allerdings möchte ich die alten Druckstreben nicht umbauen.

Dass nur so nebenbei


----------



## Derekr (23. April 2009)

@DerKass - Its a photo thread so.......


----------



## c_w (23. April 2009)

Vor allem macht man's echt nicht besser, indem man die Bilder dann auch noch mal als Zitat unter den eigenen Text packt *gnarf*


----------



## abbath (23. April 2009)

The coil shock suits the bike better than the air shock. I'd still suggest to have the fork painted in either the frame's green or matt black.

May I ask which area you are from?


----------



## Derekr (23. April 2009)

Hi there, 

Agree'd re. the fork, i might end up with a Totem up front anyway but we'll see  
I have seen an OEM bike with black totems with green graphics, would be sweet! 

I'm from the North East of Scotland, Great Rocky Trails up here!! 

Cheers

Derek


----------



## Der Kassenwart (23. April 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Vor allem macht man's echt nicht besser, indem man die Bilder dann auch noch mal als Zitat unter den eigenen Text packt *gnarf*



du mißverstehst mich. das habe ich doch getan, weil ich sie so super fand! ich möchte auch gern noch mehr bilder sehen. dies ist schließlich ein photo thread.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. April 2009)

genau Bilder sind immer gut 
Die Hope V2 ist einfach der Hammer

Für was steht das VCS 2.6 auf der Strebe ???

Gruß

Fibbs - noch ca. 1 Monat bis zu meinem Bike


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> genau Bilder sind immer gut
> Die Hope V2 ist einfach der Hammer
> 
> Für was steht das VCS 2.6 auf der Strebe ???
> ...



Das ist die Bezeichnung des  Rohrsatz. Früher war das Zeugs ja von Easton aber nachdem die meinten Sie müssten die Preise gleich mal verdoppeln, wird ja Easton nicht mehr bei Nicolai verbaut soweit ich informiert bin.
Ob es nun ein eigener Rohrsatz ist oder ob Sie die irgendwoher beziehen kann ich nich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Für was steht das VCS 2.6 auf der Strebe ???



Bedeutet das die Rohre entsprechend der Belastung an manchen Stellen dicker und an manchen Stellen dünner sind.

@ softbiker: das stimmt so leider nicht!


----------



## Kuwahades (23. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das ist die Bezeichnung des  Rohrsatz. Früher war das Zeugs ja von Easton aber nachdem die meinten Sie müssten die Preise gleich mal verdoppeln, wird ja Easton nicht mehr bei Nicolai verbaut soweit ich informiert bin.


Qualität von Easton ist auch schlechter geworden, meinte Falco !



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Easton Rohre waren mal die Macht. Da wurden sie auch noch im eigenen US Werk gefertigt. Vor ettlichen Jahren wurde die Produktion dann ausgelagert, meines Wissens zu Oria nach Italien. Stand aber immer noch Easton drauf. Es ging aber noch billiger, also ab zum nächsten Fernost  Alukocher. Ab da stand Easton nur noch auf dem Karton, nicht mehr auf dem Rohr. Leider litt darunter auch zusehends die Qualität. Wir bekamen Easton Lieferungen, bei denen die Hälfte Ausschuss war. Die Suche nach hochwertigerem Ersatz hat also weniger mit Profitgier, als vielmehr mit unserem Streben nach besserer Qualität zu tun.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Bedeutet das die Rohre entsprechend der Belastung an manchen Stellen dicker und an manchen Stellen dünner sind.
> 
> @ softbiker: das stimmt so leider nicht!



Komisch  Auf meinem Rohr steht dass nicht 

Danke für den Hinweis Ist mein beschränkter Verstand auch wieder um eine Info reicher.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Nur komisch, dass Easton Komponenten (Lenker, Vorbau, Laufräder, etc.) meines Erachtens zu den am präzisesten gefertigten Teilen gehören.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ist mein beschränkter Verstand auch wieder um eine Info reicher.



Na das wollte ich so aber nicht gesagt haben


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Na das wollte ich so aber nicht gesagt haben



Jo geht schon klar. Ich leide manchmal an Selbstironie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (23. April 2009)

Hier mal meins nach dem Update 





















Kommt noch eine Thomson Stütze und ein neuer Sattel.


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Hier mal meins nach dem Update
> 
> Kommt noch eine Thomson Stütze und ein neuer Sattel.



Watt ihr immer mit diesen Thomson-Sattelstützen habt. Ausser teuer ist die doch auch nicht anders. Soweit ich sehen kannt hast du ne nc-17 verbaut.

Genau wie ich. Die kost die Hälfte ist bombproofed und tuts doch genauso


----------



## ins (23. April 2009)

Die ist allerdings total verkratzt und da die Thomson noch dazu leichter ist, ist es halt ne Thomson geworden. Hat mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel mehr als die NC17 gekostet


----------



## Derekr (23. April 2009)

Thats the most awesome ST i've seen, respect!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike !
@softbiker: Schon mal ne Thomson in der Hand gehabt ? Genau angeguckt ?
Wer bißchen Vorliebe für Design, Fertigung und Produktgestaltung hat, für den ist so ein Teil einfach schön. Die Thomson ist erheblich aufwändiger gemacht als ein einfaches Alu-Rohr mit einer Syncros-Kopie als Kopf (=NC-17) und kostet nicht die Welt mehr !

By the way, ich hätte eine 30,0er Thomson Elite abzugeben (brauche eine längere).


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. April 2009)

Das Rohr ist doch Latte, was zählt ist die super Klemmung. 

By the way suche eine Elite in 31,6 u 400 mm Länge.


----------



## haha (23. April 2009)

das geilste an der thomson ist natürlich, dass man schon sehr oft den sattel verstellen muss, bis mal kratzer drin sind. war bisher bei keiner anderen so.
ansonsten muss ich eins loswerden: mal wieder richtig schöne geräte hier..


----------



## Flugschueler (23. April 2009)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, verfolge das ganze hier aber schon eine ganze Weile als Gast. Hab mal versucht mein Bike an zu hängen, aber irgendwie klappt das noch nicht so


----------



## BOSTAD (23. April 2009)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> du mißverstehst mich. das habe ich doch getan, weil ich sie so super fand! ich möchte auch gern noch mehr bilder sehen. dies ist schließlich ein photo thread.



Ja, aber bei so einer langen Photoserie reicht es einmal völlig aus. 

@Flugschueler du lädst die Bilder in dein Album. Klickst drauf, s.d. die groß werden, dann rechtsklick auf Grafikadresse kopieren und setzt diese Adresse dann in das Feld, dass aufpoppt wenn du den Bilderrahmen oder Postkarte (im antworten Feld)  anklickst. Hyperlink heisst das ganze dann.
Dann kommt sowas bei raus:









Sehr geil übrigens!!

@ins was ist das für eine Farbe? Weiss oder grau?


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2009)

@ Flugschueler: sehr hübsches Bike, aber die hohe Front fährt sich doch bestimmt nicht gut, oder? Spacer weg und evtl. Lenker mit weniger Rise. Oder taugt es Dir so? Wenn dann noch die Kurbel schwarz wäre, perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. April 2009)

auch @Flugschueler:alternativ kannst du in deinem Albumauch den BBCode unter dem hochgeladenen Bild einblenden,kopieren und den Link der gewünschten Größe im Antwortfeld einfügen!
SEHR SCHÖNES BIKE...übrigens


----------



## psc1 (23. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> .......
> @ins was ist das für eine Farbe? Weiss oder grau?



@bostad: Also wenns das ST  ist welches ich letzten Sonntag an der A-line gesehen hab, dann ist es weiß.

@ ins: kann das sein?


----------



## manitoosj (23. April 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin grad dabei mir ein Helius FR zusammenzustellen. Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die Gabel. Ich dachte da an eine Totem oder Lyrik. Kann man die Totem noch als "tourentauglich" bezeichnen. Sprich kommt man die Berge damit noch hoch? Oder soll ich doch lieber zur Lyrik greifen?
Wenns dann fertig ist poste ich auch mal Bilder.
Danke!


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2009)

Kann nur die Fox 36 empfehlen, aber wenn die für Dich überhaupt nicht in Frage kommt, wie ist denn die Gewichtung von Bikepark zu Tour? Je nachdem würde ich dann zur Totem oder zur Lyrik greifen.


----------



## manitoosj (23. April 2009)

Naja, soll schon mehr Tour als Bikepark sein. Ich finds halt noch nen bißchen schöner das ich die Bremse an die Totem ohne Adapter bekomme. Aber da kann ich zur Not auch drauf verzichten. Und die Fox find ich zu teuer, der Rest kost schon genug...


----------



## BOSTAD (23. April 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> @bostad: Also wenns das ST  ist welches ich letzten Sonntag an der A-line gesehen hab, dann ist es weiß.
> 
> @ ins: kann das sein?


  Müsste weiss sein thx, sieht schön aus


----------



## zwops (23. April 2009)

nabbend!
mal `ne frage an alle 2009er helius fr rider mit stahlfeder...was fahrt ihr denn für eine feder?
in meinem fox dhx ist eine 500x 2.35 verbaut.
mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir bei meinem kampfgewicht (mit protektoren, rucksack etc) von 92-93 kg inzwischen ziemlich sicher bin, dass die 500er nicht reicht, wie ist das mit dem hub? 
ist da die 2.35 überhaupt richtig? auf nachfrage im vertrieb erhölt man als fox empfehlung eine 650x *2.3[/B]
*


----------



## kroiterfee (23. April 2009)

manitoosj schrieb:


> Naja, soll schon mehr Tour als Bikepark sein. Ich finds halt noch nen bißchen schöner das ich die Bremse an die Totem ohne Adapter bekomme. Aber da kann ich zur Not auch drauf verzichten. Und die Fox find ich zu teuer, der Rest kost schon genug...



ich pane auch den aufbau eines fr. bei mir ists auch mehr in richtung tour. nimm einfach die lyrik u-turn.  die kannst du ja auf 115mm absenken. damit wird das berghoch einfacher zu fahren. das optimale wäre natürlich ne totem coil uturn... :-(


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. April 2009)

Habt ihr in letzter Zeit mal beobachtet was die Lyrik kosten tut ? 

Abnormal sag ich euch , vor 2 Monaten 5-600 nun 8-900 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Frag den KHUJAND, da gibts ab und zu Lyriks zum Toppreis.


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. April 2009)

Ich weiß


----------



## kroiterfee (23. April 2009)

:d


----------



## kroiterfee (23. April 2009)

hier...: hat jemand eine ahnung was die hammerschmidt fr an aufpreis kostet? das tech sheet schweigt sich dazu leider aus und vinc antwortet nicht auf meine email.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Bei -N- zahlst du bei nicht -N- Teilen leider unfassbare Preise, z.B. bei Dämpfern.
Fremdteile kannst du dir incl. Dämpfer besser woanders besorgen.
Bis Weihnachten gibts auch bei der Hammerschmidt sicher www-Kampfpreise.


----------



## pfalz (23. April 2009)

@zwops

Ich habe 'ne ähnliche Konfiguration wie Du, 90-92kg Kampfgewicht und faher einen Fox DHX mit 650er Feder, allerdings 650x2,25 (2,25" = 57mm Hub), 200mm Einbaulänge. Mir taugt das so. 2,35 wären ja 60mm Hub, da wirst Du auch eine andere Einbaulänge haben, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei -N- zahlst du bei nicht -N- Teilen leider unfassbare Preise, z.B. bei Dämpfern.
> Fremdteile kannst du dir incl. Dämpfer besser woanders besorgen.
> Bis Weihnachten gibts auch bei der Hammerschmidt sicher www-Kampfpreise.



stimmt auch wieder man siehts auch an den dämpfern...


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei -N- zahlst du bei nicht -N- Teilen leider unfassbare Preise, z.B. bei Dämpfern.
> Fremdteile kannst du dir incl. Dämpfer besser woanders besorgen.
> Bis Weihnachten gibts auch bei der Hammerschmidt sicher www-Kampfpreise.



So, ich bin ja Händler, und wenn wir das gebacken bekommen 20 Hammerschmidts über meinen "Webshop" klick mich du Sau zu vertickern bekommen wir bestimmt auch nen guten Preis 

Ich würde mich auch drum kümmern 

alla donn.


----------



## BOSTAD (24. April 2009)

Ja Guru ich will eine!!

will aber schon nächste Woche zuschlagen!! Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie und Wartung bei der HS??? Muss ich die dann immer einschicken?? Wenn ja wie oft usw. Hat jmd ne Ahnung?


----------



## haha (24. April 2009)

ne hammerschmidt am hab ich gerade rumliegen. wer haben will, der schreibt..
guru, dein shop wird prima


----------



## Testmaen (24. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hier...: hat jemand eine ahnung was die hammerschmidt fr an aufpreis kostet? das tech sheet schweigt sich dazu leider aus und vinc antwortet nicht auf meine email.



Falco hat das hier irgendwo mal geschrieben. Kann mich aber nicht an den genauen Betrag erinnern.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (24. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das ist die Bezeichnung des  Rohrsatz. Früher war das Zeugs ja von Easton aber nachdem die meinten Sie müssten die Preise gleich mal verdoppeln, wird ja Easton nicht mehr bei Nicolai verbaut soweit ich informiert bin.



genau. aus ästhetischen erwägungen habe ich seinerzeit die klobigen easton aufkleber vom oberrohr meines helius entfernt. ich habe übrigens nie verstanden, weshalb die so prominent - fast so groß wie der NICOLAI schriftzug - sein mußten. andere hersteller verwenden ebenfalls deren rohrsätze, ohne einem das derartig reinzudrücken. gab es da seinerzeit irgendeine vertagliche abmachung? vllt weiß falco das.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> So, ich bin ja Händler, und wenn wir das gebacken bekommen 20 Hammerschmidts über meinen "Webshop" klick mich du Sau zu vertickern bekommen wir bestimmt auch nen guten Preis
> 
> Ich würde mich auch drum kümmern
> 
> alla donn.



wie gesagt bei mir ist der rahmen plus die nähehren anbauteile wie dämpfer und hs noch im planungszustand. kann als noch dauern. der faktor geld spielt ja auch ne rolle.


----------



## Flugschueler (24. April 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ Flugschueler: sehr hübsches Bike, aber die hohe Front fährt sich doch bestimmt nicht gut, oder? Spacer weg und evtl. Lenker mit weniger Rise. Oder taugt es Dir so? Wenn dann noch die Kurbel schwarz wäre, perfekt!



Erstmal danke für die Komplimente 

Ich bin noch in der Porbierphase, daher die relativ hohe Front. Eine schwarze Kurbel kommt als nächstes, wahrscheinl. ´ne Saint 

Und danke an BOSTAD & SOERWEIWELFRANK für die Tips mit den Bildern.


----------



## ins (24. April 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> @bostad: Also wenns das ST  ist welches ich letzten Sonntag an der A-line gesehen hab, dann ist es weiß.
> 
> @ ins: kann das sein?



Ist weiß und ja ich war an der A-Line 

Danke für die Komplimente, mir gefällts auch super


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (26. April 2009)

Abend Jungs!
Hab gestern Abend meinen 08er FR Rahmen abgeholt 
Soooo affengeil das Teil! Und ist jetzt doch offiziell freigegeben für 180er Federn  Sind eigentlich die zwei Löcher an diesem Umlenkhebel für die Dämpferaufnahme auch ne Federwegsverstellung oder ist das zweite Loch für den Luftdämpfer?
Was meint ihr? 
Decals in Weiß oder schwarz-glänzend?


----------



## nicolai.fan (26. April 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen !

Denn ich doch ?

Oberes Loch für Luftdämpfer !

Grüsse von der Alb


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. April 2009)

Das obere Loch ist für Dämpfer mit 200 mm Einbaulänge und 50 mm Hub, das untere für 200 mm Einbaulänge und 57 mm Hub, hat nichts mit Luft- oder Stahlfederdämpfer zu tun! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## nicolai.fan (26. April 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Das obere Loch ist für Dämpfer mit 200 mm Einbaulänge und 50 mm Hub, das untere für 200 mm Einbaulänge und 57 mm Hub, hat nichts mit Luft- oder Stahlfederdämpfer zu tun! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!




Wenn Du meinst


----------



## Harvester (26. April 2009)

btw der Totenkopf im Steinpflaster is ja mal echt geil


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2009)

geiler rahmen!


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2009)

Nano-Schwarz rockt !
Schwarze Decals drauf !


----------



## xRemcox (27. April 2009)

Kleines update, neue gabel und raw paint. Ich brauche noch stickers, aber nicolai ist nicht so schnell 

ich habe nog ein klein problem, ich habe ein dampfer von ein 2008 big hit, das ist ein 222x2.5" dampfer, aber er musst ein 2.8" dampfer moniert wurden?

Entschuldiging fur mein deutsch, ich komm aus de niederlande.


----------



## abbath (27. April 2009)

Sieht auch ohne Sticker gut aus. Sieht eh jeder, dass es ein N ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (27. April 2009)

@goanoa: black is beautiful!


----------



## GoaNoa (28. April 2009)

Danke für Eure Meinungen!
Ich denke ich werd auf jeden Fall schwarz-glänzend nehmen.
Ja und auf den Schädel bin ich auch richtig stolz,der hat mich letzten Sommer aber auch ziemlich viel Arbeit mit der Flex und nem Meisel gekostet...

Hier vorher...





und hier nacher...





und hier mit etwas Extra Love 





Frage mich nur was da wohl die geeignetste Gabel für wäre.Hab noh die 36 Van RC2 rumfahren von meinem 06er FR die ist ja auch matt schwarz und würde glaub optisch auch gut passen.Die 36 Talas RC2 hab ich auch noch rumliegen...hat nur 150mm,ist braun und fällt schon mal weg.
170mm wären warscheinlich optimal...
Vielleicht ne 66er ?
Oder doch ne Totem ?
Bremsen schweben mir die Hope Tech M4 vor...
Kurbel noch garkeine Ahnung...


----------



## BOSTAD (28. April 2009)

Ich komm mal vorbei allem Anschein nach muss da ja ein Piratenschatz zum ausbuddeln bereit liegen.


----------



## Testmaen (28. April 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Frage mich nur was da wohl die geeignetste Gabel für wäre.Hab noh die 36 Van RC2 rumfahren von meinem 06er FR die ist ja auch matt schwarz und würde glaub optisch auch gut passen.Die 36 Talas RC2...hat nur 150mm fällt schon mal weg.
> 170mm wären warscheinlich optimal...
> Vielleicht ne 66er ?
> Oder doch ne Totem ?
> ...



Ahoi! 

Starker Rahmen!

Hol' am besten den Aufbau-Thread von deinem Camou-FR hoch oder mach 'nen neuen auf.


----------



## GoaNoa (28. April 2009)

Klar is kein Problem.
Waren nur so meine gedanken,die ich abgetippt hab.. .


----------



## Testmaen (28. April 2009)

Ich wollte deine Gedanken natürlich nicht abwürgen! Aber sonst kommen die "DAS ist ein Bilder-Thread"-Stimmen... 

Und man kann seiner "Beratungs-Kreativität" etwas freieren Lauf lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (28. April 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Frage mich nur was da wohl die geeignetste Gabel für wäre.Hab noh die 36 Van RC2 rumfahren von meinem 06er FR die ist ja auch matt schwarz und würde glaub optisch auch gut passen.Die 36 Talas RC2 hab ich auch noch rumliegen...hat nur 150mm,ist braun und fällt schon mal weg.
> 170mm wären warscheinlich optimal...
> Vielleicht ne 66er ?
> Oder doch ne Totem ?
> ...



Wäre für ne Zocchi rc2x aus 06 ist glaub ich so nano-silber. Das kommt bestimmt geil.
Kurbel, ich kann es mir nicht leisten aber es gibt nur eine die wunderschön ist wie ich finde und dasne RaceFace Atlas FR.
Bremsen Hope Tech M4 halte ich auch für passend und sehr sehr schön
Michi


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Totem halte ich für besser. Die 06er MZ 66 baut doch megahoch.


----------



## dadsi (28. April 2009)

Um Himmels Willen keine Totem, die ist so fett, da siehste nix mehr von dem schönen Rahmen, mit Totem sieht ein N immer nur noch nach Gabel aus, so wie 17" Felgen mit 245/30 auf nem Ope Corsa. 
Aber klar Gabel muss in silber oder black, sowie schlichter Optik...Bin mal gespannt was du draus bastelts


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Die Fox 36er halte ich auch für das Optimum.


----------



## checkb (28. April 2009)

Anna Maria in freier Wildbahn. 






checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (28. April 2009)

da ist aber jemand glücklich... ich hoffe ich bins auch bald.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (29. April 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Das obere Loch ist für Dämpfer mit 200 mm Einbaulänge und 50 mm Hub, das untere für 200 mm Einbaulänge und 57 mm Hub, hat nichts mit Luft- oder Stahlfederdämpfer zu tun! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!



Du hast Recht, So ist es!


----------



## Boondog (29. April 2009)

Wie jetzt???
was is nu richtig, 
wofür ist denn jetzt welche Loch beim 08er Umlenkhebel???


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2009)

..anna maria is jedesmal wieder ein augenschmauß    ))


----------



## some.body (29. April 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???
> was is nu richtig,
> wofür ist denn jetzt welche Loch beim 08er Umlenkhebel???


Genauso wie bei den anderen Helius Modellen auch, sind die Loecher am Umlenkhebel zum Aendern des Federwegs 
und nicht zum Anpassen an einen laengeren oder kuerzeren oder Luft- oder Feder-Daempfer. 
Die Daempferlaenge muss immer 200mm sein.

Das obere Loch ist fuer 172mm Federweg, das untere fuer 155mm - jeweils ausgehend von einem Daempfer mit 57mm Hub. 
Das Alles gilt fuer das aktuelle Helius FR und soweit ich weiss, auch fuer's 08er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (29. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die 06er MZ 66 baut doch megahoch.



das war die 05ér! 
06ér 170mm, 555mm EBL 

mal ne kurze frage, fährt jemand im FR einen RP2/23? 
wenn ja wie funzt es?


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

Die 36er ist gut 15mm niedriger.


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die 36er ist gut 15mm niedriger.




545mm, bei 160mm 

so jetzt ist aber gut mit klug*******n


----------



## Boondog (29. April 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Genauso wie bei den anderen Helius Modellen auch, sind die Loecher am Umlenkhebel zum Aendern des Federwegs
> und nicht zum Anpassen an einen laengeren oder kuerzeren oder Luft- oder Feder-Daempfer.
> Die Daempferlaenge muss immer 200mm sein.
> 
> ...





nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Oberes Loch für Luftdämpfer !





timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Das obere Loch ist für Dämpfer mit 200 mm Einbaulänge und 50 mm Hub, das untere für 200 mm Einbaulänge und 57 mm Hub, hat nichts mit Luft- oder Stahlfederdämpfer zu tun! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!



Prima
sehr schön, jetzt haben wir drei Meinungen...
nur welche ist die Richtige


----------



## nicolai.fan (29. April 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> Prima
> sehr schön, jetzt haben wir drei Meinungen...
> nur welche ist die Richtige



Du musst Dich entscheiden drei Felder sind frei , nur noch einen Hopp dann bleibt es dabei !


----------



## Boondog (29. April 2009)

Du meinst wohl:

eins, zwei, oder drei...
letzte change vorbei...

ob Du wirklichich richtig stehst,
siehst Du wenn das Licht angeht

aber wo geht denn das Licht an???


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. April 2009)

ich halte some.body´s erklärung für die einzig schlüssige!und warum sollte ein luftdämpfer eine eigene bohrung bekommen?aber wärs denn eigentlich mal mit ner p.n. an falko oder ner email an nicolai...!denn wenns jemand weis dann ja wohl die,die die rahmen brutzeln...


----------



## balticnor (29. April 2009)

Der User simonbikes hat es doch oben schon beschrieben oder bestätigt. Laut Nicolai ist die *obere Bohrung für einen 200 mm Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub *und die *untere Bohrung für einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub*, bezogen auf das 08er Modell, Helius FR.

Und laut Falco: ......Das Helius FR 08 ist für den Einbau eines 200 mm Dämpfers mit maximal 57mm Hub vorgesehen. EIne Funktion mit anderen Dämpferlängen oder Hüben können wir nicht gewährleisten. Eine Gefahr von Kollisionen bei größerem Dämpferhub besteht grundsätzlich. ....

Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um eine weitere Meinung. Das basiert alles auf Aussagen von Mitarbeitern der Firma Nicolai.


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. April 2009)

Ich setz mein Geld auf timbowjoketown  (und natürlich simonbikes)

Ein Federweg ( ~167mm) mit zwei verschiedenen Hublängen realisiert (200mm Einbaulänge mit 50 oder 57mm Hub) über zwei verschiedene Übersetzungen (oberes Loch mit Ratio ~3,3; unteres Loch mit Ratio ~2,9). 
Gab zwar meines Wissens mal eine Umlenkhebelvariante mit verschiedenen Löchern für Luft- und Stahlfeder um die charakteristischen Eigenschaften des Federmediums etwas anzugleichen (muss schon 2-3 Jahre her sein), wird aber meines Wissens nicht mehr verbaut.

Aber ganz genau und viel besser wissen es Kalle und Falco.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (29. April 2009)

So hab jetzt den halben Abend im Forum gestöbert und folgrndes Zitat von Falco gefunden.



> Für Helius FR 08 gilt: Dämpfer mit 50,9 mm Hub: Obere Bohrung am Umlenkhebel
> 
> Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub: Untere Bohrung am Umlenkhebel.



somit ist das Rätzel gelöst

hier noch der Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335885


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2009)

He Sigi,
warum hast du eigentlich noch keine Wurzelpuff Signatur 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## bike-it-easy (30. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> He Sigi,
> warum hast du eigentlich noch keine Wurzelpuff Signatur
> 
> Gruß Gürü.



Hmm, würde sagen: Interessenskonflikt 

Gruß

Sügü


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurze Überlegung:
Wenn ein Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub im oberen Loch 167mm Fw ergibt
und ein Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub im unteren auch 167mm Fw ergibt
müsste doch der 57mm Hub Dämpfer im oberen Loch ca. 190,38mm Fw
ergeben. 

Stimmt Ihr mir da zu ? ( unabhängig davon ob freigegeben oder nicht und erst mal egal ob es irgengwo anstöß )


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. April 2009)

Stimme zu!


----------



## some.body (30. April 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kurze Überlegung:
> Wenn ein Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub im oberen Loch 167mm Fw ergibt
> ...



In der Theorie stimme ich Dir zu, in der Praxis hat das aktuelle Helius FR jedoch im oberen Loch 172mm Federweg, im unteren 155mm wenn ein Daempfer mit 57mm Hub verbaut ist. Baut man einen mit 50mm ein, wird der Federweg entsprechend geringer. Genauso war es auch im Travel-Ratio Dokument ersichtlich, das kurzzeitig auf der Nicolai-Homepage verlinkt war.

Wenn ich mich aber richtig erinnere, gab (und gibt) es beim FR Kollisionsprobleme. Daher der Rat von Falco den 57mm-Huber im unteren Loch und einen 50mm-Huber im oberen Loch zu montieren. Damit hat man aber definitiv nur noch 155mm Federweg.

Auch im Manual http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/08-Federwegseinstellung_traveladjustments_09.pdf steht:
"Bei den Modellen Helius FR und Helius CC lässt sich der Federweg in vier Stufen verstellen. An
der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkhebel stehen vier 8 mm-Bohrungen zur Auswahl. In der
obersten Position (werkseitige Einstellung) steht der maximale Federweg zur Verfügung, in der
untersten Position ist der Federweg am kürzesten."
... wobei das mit den vier Bohrungen beim FR natuerlich nicht mehr stimmt.

Vielleicht sollte sich wirklich Falco hierzu mal noch auessern, aber der scheint hier im Forum nicht mehr besonders aktiv zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (30. April 2009)

Wobei Falco aber auch irgendwo geschrieben hat, dass dieses kurzzeitig verfügbare Dokument mit den Federwegs-/Übersetzungsverhältnis-Charts von einem Prkatikanten falsch er-/umgerechnet wurde und die Werte nicht stimmten. Das wird auch der Grund sein, warum sie nur kurzzeitig verfügbar waren.

Gruß


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. April 2009)

Das mit den vier Bohrungen stimmt für das 07er Modell und das mit den unterschiedlichen Federwegen und der jeweiligen Verwendung eines 200/57er Dämpfer trifft nur auf die neuen FR´s zu. Bei den 08er gilt die 200/50 und 200/57er Variante mit je 167 mm Federweg!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. April 2009)

Ich habe einfach mal ein paar Trockenübungen gemacht.
Beim 09 Modell passt ein Fox DHX 5.0 nur in das obere Loch wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist, sonst stößt der an.

Umgedreht im oberen Loch gibt es dann noch das nächste Problem. 
Es kann nicht der komplette weg des Dämpfers genutz werden, der Reifen würde beim einfedern am Sitzrohr schleifen.

Wenn man nun noch die vordere Dämpferaufnahme etwas verschiebt lässt sich ohne eingebauter Feder der Komplette Hub vom Dämpfer bewegen bis er an dem Gummipuffer auf der Kolbenstange am Dämpfer stößt.
In dieser Position ist der Reifen aber auch am Sitzrohr.

Ich muss das nochmal nachmessen wieviel Hub bzw. Federweg so zur verfügung ständen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Mai 2009)

Ich muss meine Aussagen zurück ziehen.

Ich habe Heute noch ein bisschen geschraubt und gemessen.
Untere Bohrung und 57mm Hub passen genau von Endanschlag ausgefedert bis der Reifen das Sitzrohr berührt im Eingefederten zustand.

Die Grundidee war gut aber klappt nicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2009)

........


----------



## softbiker (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs hab mal folgende Frage:

Ich hab mir jetzt ne XT-Kurbel die 771 dranngebaut.

Es war Kombination 26 36 48 und ich hab das 48 Blatt gegen ein 44 getauscht.
Funktioniert das überhaupt. Mein Werfer ist ein XT und zwar Chainstayangel 63-66°.
Jetz passt die Kettenlinie wie vorher optimal aber der Werfer schleift jetzt mit dem linken Blech am mittleren Blatt. 
Ist das auf den Größenunterschied zurückzuführen oder gibts da irgendein Trick?
Grüße Michi


----------



## nicolai.fan (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,
mal wieder ein NEUES !


----------



## c_w (2. Mai 2009)

Das siet doch schonmal vielversprechend aus 
Restlichen Teile schon parat?


----------



## LeichteGranate (2. Mai 2009)

Das sieht sehr lecker aus!


----------



## BOSTAD (2. Mai 2009)

Du Verrückter !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spooky1980 (2. Mai 2009)

Krass wat willst du denn mit soviele Räder ???.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. Mai 2009)

sieht schwer nach unheilbarer abhÃ¤ngkeit von "Ð" aus


----------



## Harvester (2. Mai 2009)

das sieht nach sicherlich heilbaren Reichtum aus. Gibts nen Vordruck für Bettelbriefe?


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Mai 2009)

Geiles Teil


----------



## GoaNoa (3. Mai 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Kurbel, ich kann es mir nicht leisten aber es gibt nur eine die wunderschön ist wie ich finde und dasne RaceFace Atlas FR.
> 
> Michi




Ja die Atlas hatte ich auch im Visier.Hab sie schon bestellt


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Mai 2009)

@nicolai.fan : .... sabber ......


----------



## User85319 (3. Mai 2009)

Maaaaan wann kommt meins endlich???? 

Die Kurbel sieht so lecker aus zusammen mitm Extra Love


----------



## benne1989 (3. Mai 2009)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Krass wat willst du denn mit soviele Räder ???.



Haben

Echt ein schickes Teil. Bin auf das Komplett-Rad gespannt.


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Maaaaan wann kommt meins endlich????
> 
> Die Kurbel sieht so lecker aus zusammen mitm Extra Love



Ich kann dich so gut verstehen, einerseits erleichtert dieses Forum die Wartezeit andererseits macht es sie schrecklich lang. Halt durch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich kann dich so gut verstehen, einerseits erleichtert dieses Forum die Wartezeit andererseits macht es sie schrecklich lang. Halt durch!!



geht mir genauso mit dem WARTEN


----------



## sonar (4. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meins - Helius FR 2004:











sonar


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Mai 2009)

up date!


----------



## c_w (4. Mai 2009)

Das Bike ist mindestens so Porno wie dein Fahrstil ^^

Edith sagt: Aber warum fährst du eigentlich hinten die Marie und vorne den NN? Brauchst du den Grip für deine Tricks vor allem hinten?


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

uaaaa... schicki! und? beiegstert? fährst du das 22er oder das 24er ritzel?

was sind das für pedale?

ist das bike eigentlich grösse l mit m-sitzrohr?

stehe momentan doch dem am etwas näher...


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Mai 2009)

Dann müsstest du deinen ganzen Aufbau aber überdenken.

@Rainer gib mal bitte ein Gewichtupdate, mit der Stütze und Hammertime.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (4. Mai 2009)

der rahmen ist ein S!!! bin letztens kurz ein M probegrollt und weiss jetzt das es die richtige entscheidung war!
ritzel ist 22er und pedale sind atomlap trailking (nicht empfehlenswert. lager nach 2 monaten ausgeschlagen)
der NN vorne reicht mir und ist schön leicht. den reifen hinten hab ich vor kurzem gebraucht gekauft. so richtig überdacht hab ich die wahl noch nicht normalerweise fahr ich michelin hot hinten weil der durchschlagsicher ist. auf der letzten tour wo es feucht war hatte er guten grip beim bergauffahren. ich denk mal er ist auch recht durchschlagsicher und mal sehn vielleicht probier ich mal den conti kaiser.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du deinen ganzen Aufbau aber überdenken.



in wie fern?


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> in wie fern?



Meine nur wegen Deinen Plänen bzgl. des neuen Bikes.
Gehört auch nicht hier hin, weil es ja einen Thread nur für deinen Aufbau bereits gibt, aber die Teile die du an dein FR machen willst sind schon eher FR lastig. Würde dann eher ein Enduro werden, als ein AM, aber das heisst ja nichts schlechtes.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

jo. weiter im thread.


----------



## some.body (5. Mai 2009)

*Update:*

Tech Type Aufkleber und Goodridge Stahlflex Bremsleitung hinten:



Hoshi und sein Plotter freuen sich auf eure Sticker-Bestellungen 


Oma-Gang: 20/4 Stambecco von Mountain Goat - fuer die Extra-Love-Liebhaber - das gibt's auch in rot



Mit der 20-34 Untersetzung und abgesenkter 36er Talas faehrt das AM nun Steigungen hoch, an denen sich selbst die 80mm-Cross-Country-Fraktion mehr als schwer tut 

Mudpad (Crudcatcher) vorne:








Weitere Fotos in meinem Helius AM Album!

... hoffentlich sieht keiner die Klingel ... zitter ...


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Mai 2009)

*die klingel!!!* 


hast du ne detailaufnahme vom schutzblech und den nieten dazu? 


techtype aufkleber in schwarz auf raw


----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2009)

ich beantworte das mal hier 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> mit was versiegelst du den rahmen? mit so einem motorrad-zeug? wie lange hält das?




das mache ich im Moment mit dem gedöhns, und es funzt auch ganz gut,





wie man hier sieht.









Wie lange es hält kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, wenn ich es weiss
gebe ich aber bescheid.

Gruß Gürüchen


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Mai 2009)

schaisse ist das geil  omfg  mitr geht einer ab! rawrawrawrawraw  andere putzen sonntag ihr auto, ich mein helius am! f*ck yeah! jippiieeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## some.body (5. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> *die klingel!!!*


Sch... der erste hat sie schon entdeckt 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> hast du ne detailaufnahme vom schutzblech und den nieten dazu?


Die Niete sieht man unter folgenden Links: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/316509 und http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/316508
Das Mudpad ist das SKS (jaja, nicht gerade die Kult-Marke) X-Board: http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5292300000



kroiterfee schrieb:


> techtype aufkleber in schwarz auf raw


Jouh, dat sieht sicher auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

@kroiterfee: in der Alutech Galerie gibts einen Keiler, der auch eine extrem geile Oberfläche hat.
Hier:
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/inde...&Itemid=37&mosmsg=Danke+f%FCr+Ihre+Einsendung.

Wie die gemacht ist, habe ich noch nicht rausgekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (5. Mai 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal wieder ein NEUES !



Zu Deinem Glück hast Du es nicht mit schwarzen Anbauteilen bestellt,  sonst müsstest Du wie ich noch 2 Wochen länger darauf warten.


----------



## kingmatthi (5. Mai 2009)

pratt schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Glück hast Du es nicht mit schwarzen Anbauteilen bestellt,  sonst müsstest Du wie ich noch 2 Wochen länger darauf warten.



 Was bitte hat denn die Eloxalfarbe mit dem Liefertermin zu tun?? oder mischen die netten Jungs die Farbtöpfe immer nach bedarf an??


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Rot ist halt Massenware, also am Lager... duck und weg..


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Rot ist halt Massenware, also am Lager... duck und weg..




ich rutsch dir gleich übers Gesicht....Massenware pff!!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Ich fände grün elox wie von Hope halt mal soooo gut. Oder kupferfarben.


----------



## nicolai.fan (5. Mai 2009)

pratt schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Glück hast Du es nicht mit schwarzen Anbauteilen bestellt,  sonst müsstest Du wie ich noch 2 Wochen länger darauf warten.




Den Rahmen hab ich schon 2Wochen


----------



## softbiker (5. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss wie ihr diese Oberflächen vom raw hinkriegt. Man gehe ins Kaufhaus und hole sich sog. Schwabbelscheiben und dazu politurpaste mit oder ohne Microschleiffasern.


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich fände grün elox wie von Hope halt mal soooo gut. Oder kupferfarben.



Me2 nur muss ich warsch mit Kawa Grün vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Mai 2009)

Update:


STOP!! It´s Hammertime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (9. Mai 2009)




----------



## checkb (9. Mai 2009)

@Bostad

Ein traumhaft geiler Bock.  Hört endlich auf die Hammerschmidt an euren AMs zu posten, ick will auf die B-Boxx warten.

Ich halte durch und kaufe mir keine geile Hammerschmidt. 

checkb


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2009)

@BOSTAD,
sau geile New School karre  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## User85319 (10. Mai 2009)

Und mein Rahmen ist immer noch nicht gekommen.....
Bostad hör mal auf immer dein Bike zu posten, das macht das warten nicht leichter ^^


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

haha... ich seh mich echt schon jedne sonntag da sitzen und meinen rahmen mit so ner politurscheibe in der flex pflegen... hoffentlich haltn das die decals aus wenn ich ohne schleifkörper arbeite...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

@bostad: danke für die decals! 

hast du die hs wiegen können bevor du sie ans bike gekloppt hast? aufm papaier wiegt mein helius am 14,9 kg mit hammerschmidt fr. die am-version sollte ja leichter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2009)

Hab mal mein neues Spielzeug getestet  Nikon D40 249

















Gruß Guru.


----------



## User85319 (10. Mai 2009)

@ kroiterfee:

Innenlager HS AM ohne Spacer: 295g
HS AM mit 22Z und ISCG03 Grundplatte: 1331g
=> 1626g

@ guru: richtig schicke Bilder


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

coole bilder guru... da kannste aber noch ein wenig mehr rumpolieren.


@metalfranke:

dann biste mit trigger aber auch bei über 1700g. die hs fr wiegt alles in allem mit trigger und lager 1785.


----------



## User85319 (10. Mai 2009)

Also mit X.9 Trigger (ungekürzt, mit Schraube, allerdings ohne Schelle, da ich die Hope Matchmaker hab) wiegt die AM komplett bei mir 1746g. Ohne Zughülle.
Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir die AM Version deutlich besser gefällt.
Hab beide schon in der Hand gehabt und die FR gefällt mir halt vom Design her net.
Is aber Geschmackssache 

Und wenn ich mit HS unzufrieden bin, kommt sie wieder ab und die BBox ran.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

ich finde dass die fr besser zum raw des rahmens passt... was ist überhaupt der unterschied zwischen beiden versionen?

auf welches gewicht kommst du insgesamt?


----------



## c_w (10. Mai 2009)

Falscher Thread ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

antowrt bitte in meinem aufbauthread


----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2009)

Servus,

anbei mal wieder ein paar Fotos von mir:

Helius-Brothers




Alu-Ross vs. Stahl-Ross




Gewichtstuning am AM (Erhöhung um ca. 1kg durch Dreckapplikation  )





Um Kommentaren vorzubeugen: ja, im Bergauf-Modus ist die Sattelstütze weit draußen  Und nein, es sind weder Thomson, noch SRAM, noch FOX-Komponenten an meinem Helius verbaut. Und als Steuersatz verwende ich einen FSA Pig DH pro 


Eigentlich dürfte es also gar nicht funktionieren  tut es aber seit 1.500km und unter ständiger Schlechtwettereinwirkung trotzdem.

GO RIDE!


----------



## maple leaf (11. Mai 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


>



Na wenn das mal nicht auf dem alten König ist...

Top Hobelschmitd äh Top Hobel mit Hammerschmidt!

Ride on,

bas


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Mai 2009)

Es ist der alte König..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (11. Mai 2009)

Ja der König.  Ne gepflegte Flasche mit grünen Glas und ab runter nach Kronberg. 

checkb


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Ja der König.  Ne gepflegte Flasche mit grünen Glas und ab runter nach Kronberg.
> 
> checkb



Bexx? Oder Fanta aus der Glasflasche?


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2009)

Staatlich Fachinger


----------



## guru39 (11. Mai 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Staatlich Fachinger


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Staatlich Fachinger


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)

DJTs AM und mein FR:


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2009)

endsgeile farben! eine mischung aus beiden wär mein ding. vielleicht sollt ich meinen hinterbau nächstes jahr gelb pulvern lassen und passende decals aufkleben


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2009)

Hab mal wieder gepimmt 









Gruß Gürü.


----------



## haha (12. Mai 2009)

kommt sehr gut mit den dt s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. Mai 2009)

Sehr schick!!!


----------



## schwegi73 (12. Mai 2009)

Tolle Felgen, und die Wand passt auch noch so gut zum Bike


----------



## timtim (12. Mai 2009)

hier beginnt der traum vieler biker.............
137 kehren , bis hinunter zum idrosee .der limitierende faktor ist die eigene traute .
also lass laufen...............
wer die ersten vier fährt sollte lieber umdrehen 

tim²


----------



## checkb (12. Mai 2009)

> hier beginnt der traum vieler biker.............



Noch 8 Tage...


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2009)

ihr habts gut


----------



## pratt (13. Mai 2009)

timtim schrieb:


>



Also mit solch einer Lanze auf dem Sattel zu fahren stelle ich wir sehr unangenehm vor!

In ca. einer Woche müsste ich auch zum Nicolai-Club gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtboma (13. Mai 2009)

Huch wer springt da aus dem Feld?




Na, dann schnell weiter die Sonne beginnt zu scheinen.


----------



## kingmatthi (13. Mai 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Huch wer springt da aus dem Feld?
> 
> ​
> Na, dann schnell weiter die Sonne beginnt zu scheinen.




Gratuliere!!! was ist das denn feines? CC?? was ist da alles dran? Was wiegt der neue Freund?


----------



## Testmaen (13. Mai 2009)

Schickes Gerät!!!

Viel Spass damit (in den 3 Wochen Urlaub)!


----------



## mtboma (13. Mai 2009)

Danke für das Kompliment. Heute Abend gibt es mehr, bin jetzt fürchterlich am Einstellen und Austüfteln mit der Gabel. Dämpfer ist schon zu 90% wie ich ihn will. Hab mir jetzt nur den einfachen Dämpfer genommen, muss aber sagen dafür ist er sehr gut. Den DT Swiss hatte ich am Testbike auch nicht besser hinbekommen. Von daher habe ich da wohl Geld gespart. Diese Rad wippt ja auch nicht wenn man es nicht wirklich provoziert.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2009)

viel spass mit dem neuen cc!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> DJTs AM und mein FR:



...es kann nicht sein, dass ihr vor kurzem mit den beiden schnitten in arco unterwegs wart, oder doch?


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Mai 2009)

Kim, das Ding ist geil! Gefällt mir.



oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...es kann nicht sein, dass ihr vor kurzem mit den beiden schnitten in arco unterwegs wart, oder doch?



Naja, Arco nicht direkt, bzw. das Gelbe ist beim Marathon an Arco vorbeigekommen...
Zusammen haben die beiden Schnitten nur den Sentiero 601 und den Monte Brione erlebt. Also eher Riva und Torbole wie Arco. 601 ging leider nicht weiter hoch als hier:





(Ja, ich weiss, da hat sich nichts geändert seit dem letzten Foto, das letzte ist sogar neuer. Aber Galerien mit nur Text sind auch doof...)


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2009)

geile räder!


das blau wie auch das gelb sind ne farbüberlegung wert.


----------



## DJT (13. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> DJTs AM und mein FR:



Ich find das sieht irgendwie aus als wär's im Urwald an nem Tempel oder so 

Danach kamen leider 2 Tage Dauerregen, und der cwu hat sich samt Helius nach Finale verzogen, somit ergab sich leider nur eine gemeinsame Tour der Schnitten


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

Jaja, Finale...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRemcox (14. Mai 2009)

Endlich die stickers


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Mai 2009)

schwarzer Bashring, dann excellent!


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

So, ich geh euch noch ein bisschen auf die Nerven, hab grad mal nen anderen Lenker hingeschraubt:


----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2009)

wann kommt die Torpedo Dreigangnabe?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2009)

Der Lenker ist Kult !


----------



## mtboma (14. Mai 2009)

Kurze Abendrunde im Sprint Trimm



​
Der Vorbau ist nur zum Testen für die Länge, der soll nicht bleiben. Stütze muss auch noch ausgetestet werden. Vielleicht ja Thomson nur die Vorbauten finde ich hässlich von denen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Mai 2009)

Schick. Farbe Copper?


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> wann kommt die Torpedo Dreigangnabe?



Über so 7 bis 9 Gänge aus ner Nabe hab ich in letzter Zeit tatsächlich mal nachgedacht... Ich muss mich da mal schlau machen!


----------



## mtboma (14. Mai 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schick. Farbe Copper?



Rot glanz. Hinterbau schwarz elox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Über so 7 bis 9 Gänge aus ner Nabe hab ich in letzter Zeit tatsächlich mal nachgedacht... Ich muss mich da mal schlau machen!



dann hättest du auch endlich wieder Rücktritt...


----------



## dadsi (15. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> So, ich geh euch noch ein bisschen auf die Nerven, hab grad mal nen anderen Lenker hingeschraubt:



Da muss unbedingt so eine geile Halbschale von einer R90 S ( oder wie die hießen damals ) ran, die in diesem gelbgoldsilberverlaufmetaillc


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (15. Mai 2009)

Nabend,
ich hab mal ne Frage und hoffe auf eure Erfahrungen:
Ich hab ein HeliusST in L und will dies Jahr mal mit nem Flieger weiter weg.
Habt ihr irgenwelche Erfahrungswerte, was man sich so für einen BikeKoffer kaufen kann? Muss halt das Bike mit (natürlich ausgebauten) LRS rein.

Vielen Dank schonma!!

RideOn


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

mit direktem rataschlag kann ich nicht dienen. nimm auf jedenfall die rechnung mit! sonst kannst du bei einreise das ding verzollen und dann machts aua aufm konto!


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2009)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich hab mal ne Frage und hoffe auf eure Erfahrungen:
> Ich hab ein HeliusST in L und will dies Jahr mal mit nem Flieger weiter weg.
> Habt ihr irgenwelche Erfahrungswerte, was man sich so für einen BikeKoffer kaufen kann? Muss halt das Bike mit (natürlich ausgebauten) LRS rein.
> ...



Ich würde einen Karton nehmen, damit kommen ja auch die Bikes aus Fernost über das große Meer 

Gruß Guru.

PS: sogar Nicolai kommt nicht im Koffer


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (15. Mai 2009)

@Kroiterfee:
Ich hab schon viel gehört, aber sowas noch nicht!!
Is dir das selbst passiert, oder kennst du sowas vom HörenSagen?
Und meinst du bei der Hin- oder Rückreise??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2009)

Ein guter Koffer ist schon eine feine Sache. Du kannst nämlich sämtlichen Bike Kram drin verstauen und er ist mit Rollen, Griffen, Spannbändern etc. ein wesentlich besserer Schutz als ein Karton.
Du mußt aber leider einmal richtig tief in die Tasche langen und ca. 500 Euro auf den Tisch des Hauses legen. Wenn du öfter reist, lohnt sich das und die Fluggesellschaften wissen womitt sie es zu tun haben.
Einer unserer Kunden, der am Ironman in Hawai teilgenommen hat, war völlig hin und weg von seinem Koffer, nachdem er jahrelang mit Karton durch die Weltgeschichte gereist war.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

saintvsdiabolus schrieb:


> @Kroiterfee:
> Ich hab schon viel gehört, aber sowas noch nicht!!
> Is dir das selbst passiert, oder kennst du sowas vom HörenSagen?
> Und meinst du bei der Hin- oder Rückreise??



schon mehrfach hier im forum gelesen udn erst jetzt wieder irgendwo bei spiegel-tv gesehen. da gings zwar um ein notebook aber egal. du musst nachweisen das du das bike in d gekauft hast. sonst musste blechen. von daher steck ne kopie der rechnung ein und du bist safe.


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Mai 2009)

ich weiss flscher  Fred, aber Bikeversender verkaufen Spezielle Kartons.
Gibt aber bereits etliche andere Themen/Artikel zu diesem Thema.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2009)

Mein Helius in nem normalen Koffer, es ist Auseinanderbauaufwand und die Laufräder passen nicht rein...





Ich hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit normalen Fahrradkartons. Kann man auch einfach drüben wegschmeißen und wenns nen Jahr später wieder zurück geht einfach nen neuen organisieren.


----------



## schwegi73 (16. Mai 2009)

So, bei mir ist es endlich auch so weit. Gestern hab ich mein Helius AM bekommen und was soll ich sagen: 
Ich habe es mit den XTR-Komponenten ziemlich tourentauglich aufgebaut.

PS: wie bekomme ich denn die Bilder hier direkt angezeigt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2009)

einfach auf den Button "Grafik einfügen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 klicken und die URL des Bildes einfügen.

Was für ein Vorbau hast du gewählt und welche Länge/Winkel ??


----------



## User85319 (16. Mai 2009)

Ach komm, warum is meins gestern net gekommen...
hab doch auch mit rp23 bestellt.
Nächsten Do gehts an den Gardasee und ich werd schon seit 3 Wochen mehr oder weniger hingehalten 

@ Schwegi: Was wiegt der Hobel? Und ich welcher KW hast du bestellt?


----------



## haha (16. Mai 2009)

nobel nobel. ist bestimmt sau leicht. ich hätt die naben allerdings in schwarz genommen..


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> @ Fibbs: Was wiegt der Hobel?



Keine Ahnung, gehört mir ja nicht


----------



## User85319 (16. Mai 2009)

Jojo habs scho editiert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwegi73 (16. Mai 2009)

mit Pedalen wiegt das Ding 13,90 kgs. Die werden aber noch gegen XTR getauscht, waren nur leider gerade nicht da!
Der Vorbau ist ein Hope mit 50 mm 25° bin da aber am testen, wird wahrscheinlich noch ein längerer werden.
Und bezüglich der Farbwahl der Naben - naja - ich denke Gold ist mal was anderes, rot kam noch in die engere Auswahl, schwarz wäre mehr klassisch aber ich denke das ist Geschmackssache..


----------



## schwegi73 (16. Mai 2009)

@Metalfranke: bestellt habe ich Anfang März.


----------



## DJT (16. Mai 2009)

@schweigi: sehr schick 
und gutes Gewicht, da ist meins mit 15,5(inkl. Pedale) ja schwer dagegen
Ist das garkein HighVolume RP23? Oder täuscht das?

MfG DJT


----------



## schwegi73 (16. Mai 2009)

Das täuscht, sieht auf dem Foto etwas dünn aus. Wollte es zuerst in blau habe mich dann aber doch für rot entschieden, einen rot-blau-schwarzen nur vorne gefederten Ami hab ich ja schon


----------



## mtboma (16. Mai 2009)

​
Wir waren heute lang unterwegs. Heute im Touren Trimm. VR mit NN 2.35. HR mit Spezi Enduro 2.25 von 2006 gibt es leider so nicht mehr.


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Mai 2009)

...sehr schönes bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ))


----------



## psc1 (17. Mai 2009)

schwegi73 schrieb:


> mit Pedalen wiegt das Ding 13,90 kgs. Die werden aber noch gegen XTR getauscht, waren nur leider gerade nicht da!
> Der Vorbau ist ein Hope mit 50 mm 25° bin da aber am testen, wird wahrscheinlich noch ein längerer werden.
> Und bezüglich der Farbwahl der Naben - naja - ich denke Gold ist mal was anderes, rot kam noch in die engere Auswahl, schwarz wäre mehr klassisch aber ich denke das ist Geschmackssache..



Hallo Schwegi,

fahre mein Am auch bergauf (muß mich auch mal bewegen). Nach kurzer Ausprobierphase bin ich bei einem 70mm 0° von Hope hängen geblieben mit nem recht flachen Lenker, dass geht bergauf super (auch am Lago) und bergab is ordentlich Druck aufm Vorderrad.

Aufm Foto meins noch mit 70mm 8° RaceFace und Holzfeller...   und Dreck


----------



## zwops (17. Mai 2009)

...mein Ü40 Spassgerät... denn auch oldie`s lassen`s gerne krachen


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

sehr geiles Radl, alter Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (17. Mai 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hallo Schwegi,
> 
> fahre mein Am auch bergauf (muß mich auch mal bewegen). Nach kurzer Ausprobierphase bin ich bei einem 70mm 0° von Hope hängen geblieben mit nem recht flachen Lenker, dass geht bergauf super (auch am Lago) und bergab is ordentlich Druck aufm Vorderrad.
> 
> ...



Wird mal Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde!


----------



## zwops (17. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> sehr geiles Radl, alter Mann



merci...ist wie ein jungbrunnen ... macht einfach nur spass


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Mai 2009)

sehr schönes Bike!!!
Glaub meine Wahl mit schwarz und rot war doch sehr gut 
Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr so lange


----------



## psc1 (17. Mai 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde!



Hi Wodan,

hastes Radl erkannt? Gerne lass uns mal ne Runde drehen 
einfach mal ne PM


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)




----------



## mtboma (17. Mai 2009)

Uiiiiiiii, da ham wa aber kräftig am Regler gedreht. Schön mit türkisem Himmel -  wie im Urlaub - vielleicht ganz bisschen overdresd bei der glatten Straße 
Oder springst du da von Geländer zu Geländer 

Kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Mai 2009)

@guru geiles bild und geiles bike!

hier meins mit neuen Teilen (LRS,Vorbau,Pedale,Schnellspanner....)


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Mai 2009)

geiles teil der lenker! 


gürü...  krasses bild. warum lässt du deinen rahmen nicht bei artur klarpulvern? dann sparste dir die schrubberei...


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

He he danke! Ich dachte ich werde jetzt in der Luft zerrissen weil das Foddo kakka is, war halt mein erster Versuch mit Bildbearbeitungsgedöhns


----------



## mtboma (17. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> He he danke! Ich dachte ich werde jetzt in der Luft zerrissen weil das Foddo kakka is, war halt mein erster Versuch mit Bildbearbeitungsgedöhns



Ach, das ist reine Übungssache, ausserdem macht es einfach Spaß wenn man dann weiter in reine graphische Ergüsse abdriftet.


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gürü...  krasses bild. warum lässt du deinen rahmen nicht bei artur klarpulvern? dann sparste dir die schrubberei...



Ich schrubbe doch so gerne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ät SOERWEIWELFRANK,
geile Karre haste da, was isn des für´n Lenker, und wie breit?

ät oma,
das stimmt Ergüsse machen Spaß


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Mai 2009)

Lenker ist ein Reverse Style 76 und 760 mm breit


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## PiratPilot (18. Mai 2009)




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Mai 2009)

Nicolaiplatz hammergeil, glaub auf den Bus und das Auto hätte ich schon einen Bikeaufkleber gemacht


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2009)

So einen Hangar muss ich mir für mein N auch noch bauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (18. Mai 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> ...mein Ü40 Spassgerät... denn auch oldie`s lassen`s gerne krachen



Hi zwop,

geile Maschine. 

Sind das 2,6 Ardent?  Die sehen so fett aus.


----------



## mtboma (21. Mai 2009)

​
Musste leider meine erste Gabel erst mal ausbauen da sie irgendwie nicht mehr wollte. Buchsen haben spiel bekommen und die Gabel hat ganz fürchterlich angefangen zu hackeln. Wollte also nicht mehr sahnig ein und ausfedern. Ob sie den flachen Winkel nicht wirklich abkann? Obwohl ich nicht fand das es sehr flach war. Sieht man ja auf den ersteren Bildern von mir.
 Hab jetzt ne etwas kürzere Fox drinnen und was soll ich sagen.
Jetzt ist es eine absolute Trail Rakete. Was mich nur wundert ist der Radstand. Jetzt ist er  110,6cm vorher war er sogar 113,0cm wo er doch eigentlich 110,6 laut Tabelle haben sollte bei entsprechender Einbauhöhe der Gabel. Entweder ist der Rahmen nicht 2008 sondern sogar 2007. Bin etwas Verwirrt. Im Übrigen sieht der Lenkwinkel so jetzt sehr gesund aus. Wie auch immer. Das Rad liegt jedenfalls gut in der Spur egal ob bergauf oder bergab meine auch das jetzt das Gleichgewicht zwischen vorne und hinten noch besser ist. Man kann jetzt schön Surfen.


----------



## chridsche (22. Mai 2009)

Habe meinem besten Stück mal zwei neue Arme spendiert!







und noch wat altes...


----------



## Oettinger (22. Mai 2009)

wie is dein erster Eindruck von der Durolux?


----------



## chridsche (22. Mai 2009)

Der erste eher ernüchternd, der zweite überzeugend.
Sie hatte natürlich ein schweres Erbe gegen ihre Vorgängerin anzutreten.
Optik=Geschmackssache
Verarbeitung= Augenscheinlich gut, nicht mit der 36 zu vergleichen, aber wirkt in keinsterweise billig.
Q-Loc= etwas hakelig, da meine Naben keine durchgehende "Hohlachse"? hat und somit die Sperrklinken der Schnellspannachse teilweise hängenbleiben...etwas frickelig, trotzdem schneller als Schrauben.
Travelfunktion=TOP, 45mm+ ohne merkliche Einbußen in der Performance
Die Einstellung ist schnell gemacht: Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer entsprechend dem gewünschten SAG eingestellt, Zugstufe, Antidive-System (VCC), feddich.
Sie spricht überraschend sensibel an, ist für meinen Geschmack aber noch völlig überdämpft ( Zugstufenvertsellbereich ist eher bescheiden), soll aber durch entsprechenden Ölwechsel deutlich besser werden, ebenso der Wirkungsgrad des VCC.
Ansonsten ist sie ähnlich unauffällig wie die Fox, _exakt_ so schwer und mind. so steif!
Für 300 tacken def. zu empfehlen


----------



## pratt (25. Mai 2009)

Es ist da!
Schlicht und dezent, so wie ich es wollte.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Mai 2009)

Schaut nach viel Spaß aus !


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2009)

..was is das für ne gabel ?  p.s. schönes teil - sehr schnörkellos !


----------



## pratt (26. Mai 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..was is das für ne gabel ?  p.s. schönes teil - sehr schnörkellos !



Die Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn grau/115-160 mm. Die Aufkleber wurden entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (26. Mai 2009)

Sooooo 

letzten Mi. kam der Rahmen, noch schnell aufgebaut und am Do. gleich an den Lago.
Nochmal schnell die Fakten:
M Rahmen in raw, 2010er Zugverlegung, HS-Zug auf 4 Uhr, Loch im Tretlager, Zugwannen am Oberrohr für Remote-Stütze, Fox RP23 57mm
















Fazit: Sowas geiles unterm Arsch, ich bin begeistert. Die Verarbeitung, das Feeling, alles perfekt. Hammerschmidt ist ebenfalls wahnsinnig geil. Nie wieder ohne!!!
Und für nen fast-15kg-Bock gings auch noch einigermaßen erträglich den Tremalzo hoch 






Gruß


----------



## checkb (26. Mai 2009)

RAW AM, find ick dufte. 

checkb


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Mai 2009)

Super Teil!!


----------



## DJT (26. Mai 2009)

sehr schön
(nur die Farbe fehlt )

Wieso Loch im Tretlager


----------



## User85319 (26. Mai 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Wieso Loch im Tretlager



dass mer ab und zu mal des Wasser raustropfen lassen kann


----------



## DJT (26. Mai 2009)

aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (26. Mai 2009)

sehr geiles AM ! Glückwunsch !


----------



## BikeEnthusiast1 (26. Mai 2009)

Also erstmal Glückwunsch an alle Nicolai-Besitzer!!
Bin beim Hibike Testival ein Helius RC gefahren um mal die sid zu testen... Und habe mich sofort unsterblich in das bike verliebt   
Naja, werde jetzt erstmal mit nem etwas günstigerem bike anfreunden müssen, sobald ich aber die kohlen beisammen habe gibts für mich kein halten mehr....


----------



## vic 780 (27. Mai 2009)

@metalfranke 
wie groß bistn du 
ich hab nämlich letzt auf nem foto feststellen müssen das mein fr in L wie ein kinderrad an mir aussieht (bin 1,96)dabei fühlt sichs perfekt an 
das rad is auf jeden fall klasse gefällt mir mit dem loch und den zugführungen am oberrohr


----------



## User85319 (27. Mai 2009)

vic 780 schrieb:


> @metalfranke
> wie groß bistn du
> ich hab nämlich letzt auf nem foto feststellen müssen das mein fr in L wie ein kinderrad an mir aussieht (bin 1,96)dabei fühlt sichs perfekt an
> das rad is auf jeden fall klasse gefällt mir mit dem loch und den zugführungen am oberrohr



Bin 1,78 groß/klein. Der Rahmen is ein M, passt für mich demnach perfekt.
Auf dem Bild kommt das Bike irgendwie mini rüber.


----------



## mtboma (27. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Bin 1,78 groß/klein. Der Rahmen is ein M, passt für mich demnach perfekt.
> Auf dem Bild kommt das Bike irgendwie mini rüber.



Ich finde du sitzt da verdammt aufrecht, die Arme sind ja auch schon angewinkelt. Wenn du damit zurecht kommst ist aber gut. Wirk sehr abfahrts orientiert die Sitzhaltung.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Bin 1,78 groß/klein. Der Rahmen is ein M, passt für mich demnach perfekt.
> Auf dem Bild kommt das Bike irgendwie mini rüber.



da ich die gleiche Körpergröße habe: welche Vorbaugröße hast du gewählt??

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## User85319 (27. Mai 2009)

Is ein Thomson Elite 70mm.
Natürlich is die Sitzposition aufrechter als auf nem Racer, aber für ein AM/Enduro is es super.
Anzumerken ist vielleicht nocht, dass auf den Bildern die Stütze noch nicht optimal ausgezogen ist. Auch auf dem letzten Bild sitz ich ein wenig zu tief.


----------



## obim (27. Mai 2009)

pratt schrieb:


> Es ist da!
> Schlicht und dezent, so wie ich es wollte.



Gewicht?
Und was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2009)

Sorry hab ich ganz vergessen: sehr schönes Bike + super Aufbau!!!


----------



## pratt (27. Mai 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Gewicht?
> Und was ist das für ein Sattel?



Sattel: Selle Italia NT1
Gewicht: weiß ich nicht, da ich kein geeignetes Wiegegerät zur Hand habe.
Wird eh noch etwas schwerer mit vorderem Schutzblech, Lampe usw.

Nach der ersten kleinen Runde im Gelände bin ich sehr zufrieden!
Sowohl bergab wie bergauf fährt es sich sehr schön, ich denke, dass ich das viele Geld gut investiert habe und viele Jahre Freude mit dem Teil haben werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vic 780 (27. Mai 2009)

aber nich die klingel vergessen


----------



## GoaNoa (27. Mai 2009)

n abend zusammen!

Segen aus Lübbrechtsen 
Mein neues 08er FR.
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
Ne andere Sattelstütze und evtl. andere Shifter müssen noch her...wegen der Moto...
Mein Dank geht hier auch gleich an San_Andreas für die pornöse Moto V2!!!
Des weiteren sind neu dazu gekommen:
Steuersatz: Zonenschein Heavy Duty DH
Kurbel+Innenlager: Race Face Atlas FR 
Extra-Love Parts sind bestellt... in Gold
Bin mal gespannt...
Konnte leider noch kein Probeausritt machen,weil auch der passende Hope-Adapter für die VA-Bremse noch nicht angekommen ist...
Decals entweder in Chrom oder glänzend-schwarz...


----------



## zwops (27. Mai 2009)

schickes teil! extra love machst noch edler


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Mai 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike!!! Macht richtig Lust zum Draufsetzen 

Berichte mal über die Vented-Scheiben ob diese Quietschen.


----------



## Testmaen (27. Mai 2009)

Ein Traum in Schwarz!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2009)

Warum sollen die Vented quietschen ?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Mai 2009)

Was ist da Vented? Und wo Extra-Love? Und wiso gibts hier so viele Bikes in Canyon-Schwarz, wenn es doch so schöne Sachen in der Nicolai-Farbpalette gibt?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2009)

Vented = innenbelüftete Bremsscheibe von Hope


----------



## psc1 (28. Mai 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> ....
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
> Ne andere Sattelstütze und evtl. andere Shifter müssen noch her...wegen der Moto...



Hi,

kannst Du bei deinen Shiftern nicht die Ganganzeige abbauen?!?

Habs bei meinen XTs gemacht (war sogar ne Abdeckung der Öffnungen dabei).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (28. Mai 2009)

UP-DATE

Hab n Paar Teile ausgetauscht:

-großes Kettenblatt gegen 2-fach Kefü
-Shifter optiniert (um das Mehrgewicht der Kefü zu kompensieren ) Ganganzeige abgebaut s.o.
-bissi breiterer Lenker 
- Continental-Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum sollen die Vented quietschen ?



daher meine Frage:



milchkoenig schrieb:


> Ich bin von Vented auf Floating umgestiegen und habe noch keinen Unterschied in der Leistung feststellen können!
> Da die V2 Floatings mehr Masse haben als andere Bremsscheiben dürften sie bei gleichem Durchmesser auch eine bessere Wärmeableitung haben. Ich hatte trotz meiner 90kg netto Gewicht noch kein Fading und habe hinten auch nur noch eine 183er Scheibe, allerdings haben die neuen Scheiben auch erst gut 200km drauf.
> *Noch was, das elende gequietsche ist bei den Floating auch weg* und die neue Kombi spart ordentlich Gewicht!
> Ich bin mit der Abrüstung von 203/203 Vented auf 203/183 Floating sehr zu frieden.
> Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. Mai 2009)

So,

ich habe mein CC auch etwas upgedatet. Ganz unstandesgemäß mit einer Maverick Speedball.


----------



## DJT (28. Mai 2009)

@psc1: Tolle Geräte in der Wohnung 
NuLine 10 oder 102?


----------



## psc1 (28. Mai 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> @psc1: Tolle Geräte in der Wohnung
> NuLine 10 oder 102?



NuLine 100 inkl Center, Dipols im Rear und gr. Sub  (AW1000 oder so)


----------



## FR-Sniper (28. Mai 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Berichte mal über die Vented-Scheiben ob diese Quietschen.



jep machen sie, sehr hochfrequent! dafür nicht so extrem laut!
nicht so wie manch naße bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtboma (28. Mai 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Gestern eine lange Fahrt zum Feldberg, einfach klasse.
Ich habe einen neuen Sattel drauf, nur für den Fall das jemand fragt was da neu dran ist.


----------



## Speedpreacher (28. Mai 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> n abend zusammen!
> 
> Segen aus Lübbrechtsen
> Mein neues 08er FR.
> ...



Nabend! Schickes Teil haste da, besonders die Kurbeln! Was haste denn für ein Innenlager (68/73?) verbaut und wieviel Platz ist da zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe?
Gruß, Speedpreacher


----------



## vic 780 (28. Mai 2009)

wow martin tolles rad wohl kein thailand urlaub dieses jahr ????
kurbeln,bremsen echt ne runde sache würd ich sofort fahren


----------



## BOSTAD (29. Mai 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Gestern eine lange Fahrt zum Feldberg, ...


  Bist du öfters auf dem Feldberg? Hoffentlich sehen wir uns da mal..


----------



## GoaNoa (29. Mai 2009)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Nabend! Schickes Teil haste da, besonders die Kurbeln! Was haste denn für ein Innenlager (68/73?) verbaut und wieviel Platz ist da zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe?
> Gruß, Speedpreacher



Is das X-Type Diabolus mit 68er Breite.
Abstand Kurbelarm-Kettenstrebe: 2,5cm
Abstand großes Kettenblatt-Kettenstrebe: 1,00cm


----------



## GoaNoa (29. Mai 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst Du bei deinen Shiftern nicht die Ganganzeige abbauen?!?
> 
> Habs bei meinen XTs gemacht (war sogar ne Abdeckung der Öffnungen dabei).



Hey! Super Idee! Hab ich gleich mal ausprobiert und muß sagen,ist wohl die günstigste Alternative um das Problem zu lösen.Vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Und wer braucht schon ne Ganganzeige???


----------



## mtboma (30. Mai 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Bist du öfters auf dem Feldberg? Hoffentlich sehen wir uns da mal..



Na, nicht wirklich, komme von hinter Limburg angeradelt, das ist schon ein Stück. Vielleicht bin ich morgen trotz der Menschenmenge da. Einfach weil das Wetter gut ist und Montag mich ausruhen kann  Lust hab ich jedenfalls.


----------



## psc1 (30. Mai 2009)

goanoa schrieb:


> hey! Super idee! Hab ich gleich mal ausprobiert und muß sagen,ist wohl die günstigste alternative um das problem zu lösen.vielen dank für den tipp!
> Und wer braucht schon ne ganganzeige???




:d:d:d


----------



## PiratPilot (2. Juni 2009)

Hier noch ein Nightride-Foto aus'm Januar. Bin aber lieber nicht weit aufs Eis raus gefahren...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juni 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


>



is ja sehr schön geworden 
grüße aus Weil der Stadt  freue mich mal aufn Ausritt mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (3. Juni 2009)

Respekt!
Und das von einem Rocky M. "Fanatiker" 
Danke! Dein Rocky is aber auch ziemlich fett...
Aber wenn dir das Flatline gefällt,so kann ich Dich ja vielleicht noch irgendwann bekehren...
Weil Dir das "Ion" von Nicolai garantiert besser stehen würde 

Wenn wir des zeitlich mal gebacken bekommen nen Ausritt zu timen,bin ich gern dabei! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Juni 2009)

du wirst es kaum glauben...du hast mich schon  und das nächste Projekt schwirrt mir schon im Kopf herum  melde dich dann einfach, weißt ja wo ich noch zu erreichen bin.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juni 2009)

@mtboma u. bostad : ..bin auch öfter auf´m feldberg ... sollten mal ein nico-treffen veranstalten ... greez , kati


----------



## mtboma (5. Juni 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mtboma u. bostad : ..bin auch öfter auf´m feldberg ... sollten mal ein nico-treffen veranstalten ... greez , kati



Sehr gerne. 

Kim


----------



## checkb (5. Juni 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mtboma u. bostad : ..bin auch öfter auf´m feldberg ... sollten mal ein nico-treffen veranstalten ... greez , kati



Wenn es nicht am Wochenende ist, sondern Feierabendrunde, wäre ich gerne dabei.

checkb

PS: Was ist mit Altkönig?


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Juni 2009)

Sehr fein, da bin ich dabei, nur nicht dieses Wochenende, da bin ich in Holland!! Vielleicht einen extra Fred aufmachen??

I  Altkönig, für den bin ich immer zu haben. Den schaff ich auch ohne mich zu blamieren .


----------



## schlammdiva (6. Juni 2009)

Das kleine Schwarze für alle Fälle.





[/URL][/IMG]
Ist gerade erst angekommen und wird noch vom Männe nach meinen Wünschen/ Bedürfnissen angepasst.
Also bitte nicht zu kritisch sein.


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2009)

Anna Maria wollte sich mal den Brocken ankieken.

checkb


----------



## softbiker (6. Juni 2009)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Das kleine Schwarze für alle Fälle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat haste inna Bucht geschossen oda? Also filigrane Gabel muss noch hin ansonsten schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (6. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Anna Maria wollte sich mal den Brocken ankieken.
> 
> checkb


 

Was is das denn für ein Hering auf dem Oberrohr?

Gruß Frank


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Was is das denn für ein Hering auf dem Oberrohr?
> 
> Gruß Frank



Braucht man dafür...klick.

checkb


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juni 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Braucht dafür...klick.
> 
> checkb



cooler bericht. post das auch immer hier, ich bin NIE im berliner lokalforum. hoho


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> cooler bericht. post das auch immer hier, ich bin NIE im berliner lokalforum. hoho



...klick hier!!!

checkb


----------



## joseppe (6. Juni 2009)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Das kleine Schwarze für alle Fälle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ändere was du willst...aber die geile gabel bleibt dran oder wandert zu mir


----------



## obim (7. Juni 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> ändere was du willst...aber die geile gabel bleibt dran oder wandert zu mir


Hab mich nicht traut zu fragen: was ist denn das für eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Hab mich nicht traut zu fragen: was ist denn das für eine?



Marzocchi Shiver SC, 120mm FW, ETA 
Nicht sehr steif, aber softes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## schlammdiva (7. Juni 2009)

Wodan hat die Frage nach der Gabel ja schon beantwortet.
Ich denke, dass ich mit der Steifigkeit keine Probleme bekomme. 
Möchte sie eventuell wegen dem Gewicht austauschen, obwohl mir die Optik schon gut gefällt. Na mal sehen.

@ softbker: ja, ist aus der Bucht, aber warum meinst du paßt die Gabel nicht? Ich finde für ein Helius CC 4X ist sie eigentlich wie gemacht.


----------



## IBKer (8. Juni 2009)

Hey ihr Helius Fahrer  
Will mir auch ein Helius AM kaufen und habe mir mal eine zusammenstellung gemacht und wollte fragen wie ihr sie findet und was ihr noch ändern würdet.



Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM 

Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monacrh 4.2

Federgabel: Marzocchi 55 ATA

Steuersatz: FSA TH-872  (günstig und leicht. aber taugt der auch was im AM
                    Bereich?)

Disc Brake: Avid Elixir CR 185mm/160mm (Sollte ich größere Scheiben nehmen?)

Laufradsatz: Mavic Deetraks

Kurbel: Race Face Atlas FR

Pedale: Atomlab Trailking Pedale (oder vl. auch Click Pedale muss erst schauen wie
             ich nun auf meinem CC Bike mit den clicks zurecht komme.)

Kettenführung: Shaman Enduro Carbon

Lenker: Race Face Atlas AM 

Vorbau: Race Face Evolce AM

Griffe: Sunlne Half Waffle

Sattel: Selle Italia C2 Gel

Sattelstütze: race Face XC 

Schaltwerk: Sram x.9

Umwerfer: Sram x.9

Schalthebel: Sram x.9


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> Disc Brake: Avid Elixir CR 185mm/160mm (Sollte ich größere Scheiben nehmen?)



Wie groß bist du, was wiegst du?


----------



## IBKer (8. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du, was wiegst du?



Größe: 1,73

Gewicht: mit rucksack und austrüstung zirka 65 bis 67 kg


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2009)

Will kein Spielverderber sein, aber verschiebt doch bitte die Beratung in  "Aufbau Helius AM" Fred. Sönk yu Ordnung muss sein...


----------



## IBKer (8. Juni 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Will kein Spielverderber sein, aber verschiebt doch bitte die Beratung in  "Aufbau Helius AM" Fred. Sönk yu Ordnung muss sein...



ja ok mach ich. Tut mir leid das ich da eure Ordnung durch einander bringe. 

Kannst du mir aber noch sagen wie ich den Beitrag löschen kann?

Lg.


----------



## BOSTAD (8. Juni 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir aber noch sagen wie ich den Beitrag löschen kann?


Keine Ahnung


----------



## Fatal Error (9. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist es erstmal fertig.






[/URL][/IMG]

Helius FR 07 im Enduro-Tourentrimm....also auch bergauf 
Gr: XL 
Lyrik 2Step
Fox RP23 57mm
Avid Code 203mm
Gravity Dropper
usw.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## BHeinrich (10. Juni 2009)

Endlich fahrbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. Juni 2009)

zefix,ich hätt auf guru hören sollen und die decals in chrom bestellen sollen!
schaut echt super aus das bike


----------



## mtboma (11. Juni 2009)

@BHeinrich: sehr schön, die länge der Stütze verrät aber das du recht groß sein musst. Irgendwie wirkt der Rahmen dann etwas zu klein. Oder haste einfach fürs Foto die Stütze so weit raus?


----------



## BHeinrich (11. Juni 2009)

mtboma schrieb:
			
		

> ;6008101 die länge der Stütze verrät aber das du recht groß sein musst. Irgendwie wirkt der Rahmen dann etwas zu klein. Oder haste einfach fürs Foto die Stütze so weit raus?



Normal braucht ich noch 1cm mehr Stütze, Fahre lieber mit ziemlich durchgestreckten Beinen, bekommt meinen Knieen besser.
Bin 1,86 groß, lt. telefonischer Auskunft von Nicolai sollte der in der Größe L für mich aber so o.K. sein.
Habe mich aber schon geärgert, dass ich nicht doch eine Nr. grösser genommen habe. Werde den Vorbau gegen einen 2cm längeren tauschen, damit der Sattel nicht so extrem höher steht, bzw. stoße ich im Wiegetritt momentan mit den Knien auch manchmal gegen den Lenker. Im Vergleich zu meinen Stumpjumper Hardttail (Vergleichbare Rahmengröße) ist der Nicolai-Rahmen auch am Oberrrohr deutlich kürzer.

Habe aber im Verhältniss zur Körpergröße sehr lange Beine und habe an meinen Bikes bisher immer die Sattelstütze recht weit raus gehabt. Mein Sohn übrigens hat das selbe Problem, fährt bei 1,90 Körpergröße XL Rahmen mit extrem hoher Sattelstütze.

Grüße


----------



## madbuddha (11. Juni 2009)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Endlich fahrbereit.


 

Hallo,

 das ist ein CC mit Rohloff, oder? Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, was das wiegt?

Danke & Grüße.


----------



## BHeinrich (11. Juni 2009)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ein CC mit Rohloff, oder? Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, was das wiegt?
> 
> Danke & Grüße.



Genau kann ich es nicht sagen. Geschätzt ca. 12,5-13,0 Kg. Viel weniger geht auch nicht mehr. 600gr sind event. noch drin, leidet aber die Optik und der Geldbeutel (war eh schon sau preisintensiv)
Muß aber sagen, dass es mit Rohloff nie so spritzig sein wird wie mit Kettenschaltung. Ich selber merke den Unterschied, vor allem bergauf deutlich. 

Grüße.


----------



## madbuddha (11. Juni 2009)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Genau kann ich es nicht sagen. Geschätzt ca. 12,5-13,0 Kg. Viel weniger geht auch nicht mehr. 600gr sind event. noch drin, leidet aber die Optik und der Geldbeutel (war eh schon sau preisintensiv)
> Muß aber sagen, dass es mit Rohloff nie so spritzig sein wird wie mit Kettenschaltung. Ich selber merke den Unterschied, vor allem bergauf deutlich.
> 
> Grüße.


 
Habe auch ein CC mit Rohloff und bin bei ca. 13,5 KG gelandet. Und ich habe wie Du auch das Gefühl, dass alles weitere seeeehr teuer wird. 

Mit der Spritzigkeit habe ich aber keine Probleme. Das CC wird bei mir eigentlich nur für lange Touren genutzt und da ist es mir egal, wenn ich mal an einem Berg 5 Sekunden liegen lasse. Mit der besseren Schaltabstufung komme ich subjektiv eh besser den Berg hoch.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. Juni 2009)

@ BHeinrich: welches Kettenblatt ( wieviele Zähne ) und welches Ritzel fährst Du???
Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel??

Und die Sattelstütze ist wirklich enorm weit draussen...und wenn Du schon mit den Knien an den Lenker kommst würde ich fast behaupten: der Rahmen ist sowohl von der Höhe als auch von der Länge zu klein !!!

Wurdest Du so beraten, diese Grösse zu nehmen ???
Vom Händler oder von Nicolai direkt ???
GGf. kannst Du ihn zurückgeben und dann einen passenderen nehmen !!


----------



## BHeinrich (11. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> @ BHeinrich: welches Kettenblatt ( wieviele Zähne ) und welches Ritzel fährst Du???
> Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel??
> 
> Wurdest Du so beraten, diese Grösse zu nehmen ???
> ...



Hallo,

Kettenblatt und Ritzel weiß ich nicht genau. Ritzel ist das serienmäßige von Rohloff. Habe mit Nicolai telefoniert und gefragt ob bei 1,86cm Körpergröße Größe L korrekt wäre. Rahmen ist direkt von Nicolai bezogen.
Federweg der Gabel ist 100, eigentlich empfielt Nicolai 130, wird aber nicht entscheidend auf die Rahmengröße einfließen.

Grüße


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Vom Händler oder von Nicolai direkt ???



Schau mal beim BikeBauer rein ich meine die hatten da eins stehen da kannst Du mit sicherheit probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (11. Juni 2009)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kettenblatt und Ritzel weiß ich nicht genau. Ritzel ist das serienmäßige von Rohloff. Habe mit Niclai telefoniert und gefragt ob bei 1,86cm Körpergröße Größe L korrekt wäre. Rahmen ist direkt von Nicalai bezogen.
> Federweg der Gabel ist 100, eigentlich empfielt Nicaloi 130, wird aber nicht entscheidend auf die Rahmengröße einfließen.
> ...



Zähne vorne am Kettenblatt (und Hersteller) würden mich auch interessieren! Vielleicht kommst Du ja mal dazu sie zu zählen? Wäre klasse...


----------



## BHeinrich (11. Juni 2009)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Zähne vorne am Kettenblatt (und Hersteller) würden mich auch interessieren! Vielleicht kommst Du ja mal dazu sie zu zählen? Wäre klasse...



Kettenblatt hat 44 Zähne , Race-Face Deus XC

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bleibe dabei: der Rahmen ist zu klein. Dei Belastung auf das Sattelrohr durch die lange Sattelstütze ist enorm...und wenn Du schon mit den Knien an den Lenker kommst.....
Wundert mich, daß Du so beraten worden bist!?!?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. Juni 2009)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Normal braucht ich noch 1cm mehr Stütze, Fahre lieber mit ziemlich durchgestreckten Beinen, bekommt meinen Knieen besser.
> Bin 1,86 groß, lt. telefonischer Auskunft von Nicolai sollte der in der Größe L für mich aber so o.K. sein.
> Habe mich aber schon geärgert, dass ich nicht doch eine Nr. grösser genommen habe. Werde den Vorbau gegen einen 2cm längeren tauschen, damit der Sattel nicht so extrem höher steht, bzw. stoße ich im Wiegetritt momentan mit den Knien auch manchmal gegen den Lenker. Im Vergleich zu meinen Stumpjumper Hardttail (Vergleichbare Rahmengröße) ist der Nicolai-Rahmen auch am Oberrrohr deutlich kürzer.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kannst'e ja mal ein Bild machen ( lassen ) wo Du draufsitzt??


----------



## abbath (12. Juni 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: der Rahmen ist zu klein. Dei Belastung auf das Sattelrohr durch die lange Sattelstütze ist enorm



toitoitoi - ich fahr dauernd so rum und mir ist noch kein Rahmen am Sitzrohr gerissen. So lange die Stütze den Schnittpunkt mit dem Oberrohr überlappt und maßhaltig ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.
Wenn sie länger raus muss, dann brauchste halt eine längere Stütze.

Das mit dem zu kurzen Oberrohr hingegen ist wirklich problematisch. Du (BHeinrich) bist ja nicht wirklich riesig, und dann mit 120er (?) Vorbau fahren? Da wird das Handling nicht besser.

Wenn das Hauptanliegen ist den Lenker höher zu bekommen, würde ich erstmal einen Rizer (oder gleich 'ne VRO mit Vector) montieren.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Juni 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> toitoitoi - ich fahr dauernd so rum und mir ist noch kein Rahmen am Sitzrohr gerissen. So lange die Stütze den Schnittpunkt mit dem Oberrohr überlappt und maßhaltig ist, sollte das kein Problem sein.
> Wenn sie länger raus muss, dann brauchste halt eine längere Stütze.



Ich glaube die Stütze ist zu kurz, oder ?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Sie über das Oberrohr reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (12. Juni 2009)

Da man schon die Markierung sieht: Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juni 2009)

er wird schon wissen was er macht.


----------



## BHeinrich (12. Juni 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Da man schon die Markierung sieht: Vermutlich nicht.



Die "Markierung" ist eine Gewichtsangabe wieviel man einspart wenn die Stütze an der Markierung abgesägt wird.
Auf der Rückseite der Sattelstütze ist eine Skala von 0-10. Die 0 ist unten im Sitzrohr. Die Sattelklemme ist bei 3,5.
Also alles im grünen Bereich.

Grüße


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Juni 2009)

Bezeichnung ist egal. Sagt nur aus,wie lang die Stütze ist.
Hast du mal die Stütze an den Rahmen außen gehalten?
Muss bis Mitte Oberrohr gehen !!!


----------



## BHeinrich (12. Juni 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bezeichnung ist egal. Sagt nur aus,wie lang die Stütze ist.
> Hast du mal die Stütze an den Rahmen außen gehalten?
> Muss bis Mitte Oberrohr gehen !!!



Geht ca. 1,5cm unter das Oberrohr.

Gruß


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Juni 2009)

Dann viel Spaß damit ! Foto mit Dir wäre mal Prima!?


----------



## BHeinrich (12. Juni 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß damit ! Foto mit Dir wäre mal Prima!?



Foto bei Gelegenheit mal. 
Hab aber mal die Schrittlänge bei mir gemessen: 93cm. 

Mein Hardttail was ebenfalls Größe "L" ist, hat 3cm mehr Sitz- und 2cm längeres Oberrohr. Vorbaulänge ist da 11cm. Also denke ich mit einen 2cm längeren Vorbau wird nix falsch.

Gruß


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Juni 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


>



Wie Geil.
Ich habe als ich mein Helius-FR damals bestellt habe in der Nicolai Str. gewohnt - War Lustig bei der Bestellung.


----------



## marco2 (13. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Neues! 
Vielen Dank an alle, die mitgeholfen haben: 
Boondog fürs Verkaufen und schrauben; Dantist und Falco für eure Tips und Erfahrungen zum Aufbau.

Sorry für das schäbige Handyfoto....


----------



## waschi82 (13. Juni 2009)

Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (14. Juni 2009)

So mal ein kleines Update:
Neu und schön: 08er XT-Kurbel
dazu: RazzeFazze-Kettenbladl


----------



## Mr.A (14. Juni 2009)

^^ sehr schönes bike, die farbe passt 100%


----------



## guru39 (14. Juni 2009)

ich find des Radl auch sehr schick, frage mich nur wie man mit diesen Pedalen im Gelände fahren kann!?


----------



## TheRacer (14. Juni 2009)

Wer fährt denn schon im Gelände


----------



## softbiker (14. Juni 2009)

Ja Jungs IHR seid doch alle Warmduscher. Wer brauch schon Flattpadels mit PINS wenn man den Schuh doch auch aufm Pedal festklicken kann?

Bei mir ist noch Flachland. Und zum Touren sind die Dinger einfach bequemer. 
Allerdings hab ich meine MG-1 von Wellgo immer beim Radlwerkzeug falls man doch mal ein Ausflug auf steile Piste macht.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juni 2009)

cedric garcia fährt oft mit plattformclickies. auch krasseste sachen. angst!


----------



## c_w (15. Juni 2009)

Im Downhill WolrdCup stellt sich doch mittlerweile meist die Frage: Auf welchen Platz schafft es der beste Fahrer ohne Clickies... das wird mittlerweile so ausgereizt, die Tretpassagen sind mittlerweile so wichtig, da haben die Jungs mit Plattformpedalen schon nen deutlichen Nachtteil.


----------



## xRemcox (15. Juni 2009)




----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte nicht generell Click Pedale sondern genau die die der Softbiker
da verbaut hat, wenn man mit denen im Wald unterwegs ist und man klickt aus fällt doch die Seite mit dem Klickmechanismus immer nach unten, das würde mich beim fahren extrem stören!
Ich war selbst lange mit Clickies Unterwegs und würde wenn ich Rennen fahren würde definitiv Clickies fahren, und nichts anderes.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juni 2009)

ich würde eher sagen die seite mit dem clickmechanismus ist immer oben.


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2009)

Nein, denn sie ist schwerer und wird deshalb nach unten gezogen.


----------



## richtig (15. Juni 2009)

...und das Beste: Es ist zu verkaufen 
Preis ist VHB... da geht noch was - siehe Bikemarkt-Anzeigen.

Grussascha


----------



## fuzzball (15. Juni 2009)

bei den Felgen und Sattel biete ich 200.-


----------



## haha (15. Juni 2009)

schönes rad, aber an der carbocage fehlt ne schraube. du brauchst meine pimp-rolle, dann kannst du die wieder verbauen.


----------



## Boondog (15. Juni 2009)

Tach,
so hab mal mein kleinen Fuhrpark ein bissl erweiteret






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [ApeX] (15. Juni 2009)

ahhhh....... wann kommt endlich mein Nicolai Helius FR Rahmen.........


----------



## softbiker (17. Juni 2009)

Sach ma kann jemand was zu intense Reifen sagen?

Mir würde da für meine hübsche der Intense DH EXCD lite ins Auge stechen.

Grüße Michi


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2009)

update: Blaues Licht 










Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Carnologe (17. Juni 2009)

Geilomat!


----------



## softbiker (17. Juni 2009)

@gürü

Das sind ja schöne Fotos. Dein Laden sieht ja bald mehr aus wie ne Hall of Fame anstatt ner Schrauberbude.

Hoffe mich verschlägts bald mal in die Richtung 

Grüße Michi


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2009)

Danke Softy


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2009)

saugeile bude gürü!

welche kompressorlösung nutzt der herr für den hd-schlauch oben links?


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2009)

Metabo Classic 250 nutzt der Herr.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (27. Juni 2009)

Mein Helius mit ein paar neuen Parts.
Kurbel: Raceface Atlas FR
Bremsen: Shimano Saint M810


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juni 2009)

bis auf den Spacerturm und die Sattelklemme fertig:












Rest kommt gleich ins Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (27. Juni 2009)

Hier auch noch ein Update von meinem.





Neu sind:

Sattel: Selle Italia NT1
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
LRS: Hope Pro 2 red (hinten 10mm Bolt-Up)
DT Comp Speichen
DT Messing Nippel
Mavic 721


----------



## checkb (27. Juni 2009)

@INS

Das hätte in Bozen definitv besser gepasst. 

checkb


----------



## ins (27. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß 

Aber ohne LRS und Griffe....


----------



## Maxximum (28. Juni 2009)

hier mal mein baby: steht zwar schon in ''zeig was du hast'' aber was soll der geiz


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juni 2009)

Mein AM hat einen Bruder bekommen... zweieiige Zwillinge, sozusagen 









Eines von beiden hat schon 2.000km in den Gelenken, das andere wird ab jetzt von einem Kollegen hart rangenommen... 

...und ja, die Sättel sind hoch. Bekanntes Phänomen bei Fahrern über 190cm Länge  Beide Rahmen sind XL mit L-Sitzrohr (31,6mm). Nahezu identischer Aufbau, bis auf die KeFü - bei mir eine schaltbare RaceFace Atlas FR, beim Kollegen eine MRP XCG Triple.

Ach ja, die Farb-Frage: einmal Seasick mit ExtraLove-Parts, einmal Bomber Orange mit schwarzen Parts. Beide mit schwarz eloxiertem Heck.

So, das war's erstmal...

Cheers

der D


----------



## softbiker (28. Juni 2009)

kann er hier mal ein foto von der MRP-Kettenführung einstellen wo man sieht wie das montier aussieht
danke


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juni 2009)

@softbiker

Vor Mittwoch wird's nix... kann die Fotos dann gern nachreichen. Macht aber einen sehr stimmigen Eindruck, die Kette hat keinen Platz mehr, um vom kleinsten KB nach innen abzuspringen. Und das 44er KB wird voll geschützt, genau wie bei der G2 von MRP. Das Helius hat bereits ein 73er Innenlager mit Hammerschmidt-kompatibler ISCG-Aufnahme. Das paßt wunderbar mit diesem "Aufsetzschutz" zusammen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. Juni 2009)

Mit den Zwillingen ist Euch bestimmt die Aufmerksamkeit sicher. Gefallen beide sehr gut!


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juni 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Gefallen beide sehr gut!



Jup... mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (30. Juni 2009)

Die Twins sind cool.....schade das mein FR noch einzelkind ist...


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Juni 2009)

von den kessler zwillingen gibts aber bessere fotos! die helius zwillinge hätten das auch verdient.


----------



## xRemcox (3. Juli 2009)

Neue stickers, lenker und vorbau...


----------



## Maxximum (3. Juli 2009)

schöes helius! eine frage hab ich allerdings: wie groß ist deine vordere bremsscheibe?
die sieht irgendwie so monströs aus.


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Juli 2009)

So meins ist bestellt


----------



## Flugschueler (3. Juli 2009)

Update: neuer Vorbau und Lenker






Der modifizierte Umwerferdom mal in groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRemcox (4. Juli 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> schöes helius! eine frage hab ich allerdings: wie groß ist deine vordere bremsscheibe?
> die sieht irgendwie so monströs aus.



Das scheibe ist 220mm, mein gabel habt postmount und mein hope m4 ist 203mm IS


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juli 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> kann er hier mal ein foto von der MRP-Kettenführung einstellen wo man sieht wie das montier aussieht
> danke



Deine Anfrage ist nicht vergessen... sind nur irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen. Wir arbeiten dran  Foto folgt...

Cheers

der D


----------



## softbiker (5. Juli 2009)

Wie wat ihr arbeitet schon wida an der Kefü Ne wenn die nix taugt brauch ich kein Fodo

Spass beiseite. Danke


----------



## Carnologe (6. Juli 2009)

Flugschueler schrieb:


> Der modifizierte Umwerferdom mal in groß.



Ich will auch so einen Deckel für meinen Umwerferturm!!!
Wenn es regnet sammelt sich da immer das Wasser...


----------



## Maxximum (6. Juli 2009)

das ist kein deckel:

für mich sieht der umwerferturm einfach nur unten abgedreht und umgekehrt montiert aus.
und das loch wurde noch angesenkt, damit die schraube nicht übersteht.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juli 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> kann er hier mal ein foto von der MRP-Kettenführung einstellen wo man sieht wie das montier aussieht
> danke



So, nun hat es endlich mal geklappt. Hier also die Bilder:













Das Rad ist halt......benutzt  Aber das Wichtige sieht man ja: die MRP XCG Triple paßt wunderbar ans AM. Wie gesagt, 73mm Innenlager mit Hammerschmidt-Vorbereitung.

Cheers

der D


----------



## softbiker (9. Juli 2009)

Pfui Pfui. Das hat das Bike aber nicht verdient. Ab damit in die Badewanne

Wenn ich das Bike so anschaue kann der Fahrer bestimmt auch gleich dazusteigen.

Ich habs gewusst. Mal wider was für ISCG. Was ich natürlich nicht hab


----------



## some.body (10. Juli 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So, nun hat es endlich mal geklappt. Hier also die Bilder:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Naja, viel sieht man auf den Fotos aber wirklich nicht. Hier der Link zu einem Thread, in dem das Teil genauer zu sehen ist:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361064

Ist aber eben keine Kettenfuehrung sondern sowas wie ein sich nicht drehendes Bashguard. Taugt das Teil denn was? Wird das grosse Kettenblatt geschuetzt oder biegt sich das Ding einfach nur weg, wenn man mal heftig aufsetzt?

Gibt es eine 3-fach Kettenfuehrung, die am Helius AM mit Hammerschmidt-ISCG montiert werden kann und die auch funktioniert???
Ja, ich weiss, die Hammerschmidt selbst , aber die hat mir einen Gang zu wenig. Hoffe, die gibt's irgendwann auch 3-fach.


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Juli 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, die Hammerschmidt selbst , aber die hat mir einen Gang zu wenig. Hoffe, die gibt's irgendwann auch 3-fach.



Ja genau, dreifach, leichter, ohne Geräusche und ohne Effizienzverlust, dann würde ich sie mir nochmal kaufen


----------



## dangerousD (10. Juli 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Ist aber eben keine Kettenfuehrung sondern sowas wie ein sich nicht drehendes Bashguard. Taugt das Teil denn was? Wird das grosse Kettenblatt geschuetzt oder biegt sich das Ding einfach nur weg, wenn man mal heftig aufsetzt?



Funktionsprinzip und Bauweise/Stabilität ähnlich der MRP G2. Die hat an meinem Ion schon einiges einstecken müssen - bevor die 4mm-Alu-Platte verbiegt, gibt das Lexan leicht nach (bricht aber nicht, hat dann halt "Kerben"). Soll heißen: das Ding verbiegst Du nur, wenn Du mit Gewalt aus 5m Höhe genau auf eine Kante klatschst. Unterstelle ich jetzt mal, beweisen kann ich es nicht 

Das große Kettenblatt wird auf jeden Fall super geschützt, und Chainsuck hat sich auch erledigt - die Führung sitzt eng am kleinsten Kettenblatt und endet etwa auf Höhe des mittleren. Die Kette wird also auf das kleinste Blatt gelenkt, wenn sie mal nach innen abspringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik.k. (13. Juli 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411833

hier mein kleiner Liebling


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2009)

schönes Helius FR, aber warum fährst du hinten mit so wenig Federweg??


----------



## maik.k. (13. Juli 2009)

oh sorry, hatte ein wenig probiert und nicht wieder umgebaut


----------



## schlammdiva (19. Juli 2009)

Glücklich nach der Tour und ein paar ersten Änderungen





Neuer Laufradsatz DT240S/ DT XR 4.2 mit Nobby Nics
andere Gabel Fox F100 RLT, anderer Vorbau, anderer Sattel
und Kombipedale


----------



## softbiker (23. Juli 2009)

Hab hier mal ein kleines neues Acessoir für mein Liebling:


----------



## LeichteGranate (23. Juli 2009)

Alter ist das n fettes DING!!!!
Ich hab das abgespeckte Teil Namens Deus am Bike. Der Unterschied ist ja beachtlich...


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2009)

aber echt ein geiler scheiss softbiker!


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Juli 2009)

Bin am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich an mein FR ne RS Totem, MZ 55RCxx oder irgendeine Fox aus der 36er Serie bastel. Jemand pro/contra bzgl. oben angegebener Gabeln?? Abgesehen von den zum Teil erheblichen Preisunterschieden..
Das FR soll eher fÃ¼r ausgewachsene Freeride-Touren sein mit zum Teil ordentlichen HÃ¶henmetern sein, fÃ¼rÅ wirklich Grobe hab ich ja das Helius ST.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juli 2009)

Du solltest noch die Lyrik Coil in deine Liste mit aufnehmen. Die funktioniert einfach traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. Juli 2009)

oder eine ältere 66 eta.


----------



## dadsi (28. Juli 2009)

Totem ist was fürs Grobe,
ne 66er eta (2007) auch was fürs Grobe
ne 66er >=2008 auch was fürs Grobe

in der 160er Klasse
Lyrik coil
Fox 
55er
Magura Wotan

Durolux könnte ne Alternative sein.

Ich persönlich finde die 2008er Zocchis nicht mehr so prickelnd (RC3 und RCV schon gefahren) 

Selbst fahre ich noch eine 66eta, aber für ausgedehnte touren ist die eigentlich zu schwer. Überlege mir gerade meine 07er AM ata einzubauen, weil die deutlich leichter ist.
Oder anders ausgedrückt:
hätte ich ein ST, würden bei meinem FR folgende Kompomnenten getauscht:
Gabel, leicht Luft (s.o.), Dämpfer Luft, Sattelstütze leicht, LRS leichter, Kurbel vielleicht ne XT, oder SLX. Dann käme ich mit meinem FR so auf ca. +-16kg, das ist tourentauglich mit viel Spaß bergab.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juli 2009)

Das FR werde ich zum Teil mit "Alt"- und Tauschteilen aus meinem Rotwild bestücken und die erstmal "abfahren". Glaube daher nicht, dass ich 16kg schaffen werde, zumal Rohloff (Naben-Sharing mit Hardtail)..
Denke auch, dass 170mm Federweg mehr als ausreichen würde, Focus liegt sogar mehr auf 160mm.

Damit engere Auswahl auf MZ 55 RC3 (2009), RS Lyrik/Domain 160mm?? (2009/2010) oder wie gehabt Fox 36Talas/Van (2008/2009).

Mit Suntour habe ich null Erfahrung, dachte immer Durolux wäre ne Wandfarbe .. 

Also ruhig weiter mit Eurem Input, ist sehr hilfreich!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juli 2009)

So hab mich entschieden, es bekommt was aus deutschen Landen... ne Magura Wotan. 2009er Modell gerade günstig bei actionsports.de


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Juli 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mit Suntour habe ich null Erfahrung, dachte immer Durolux wäre ne Wandfarbe ..


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

So, hier mal mein Neues. Detailbilder und Teileliste folgt im Helius AM Aufbau Thread. 

Gewicht: 
- mit DHX und Remote Stütze 14,9 kg
- mit RP23 und Remote Stütze 14,4 kg
- mit RP23 und Thomson Elite ca 14,1kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juli 2009)

..schön - nur die sattelstütze gefällt mir net ...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nur die sattelstütze gefällt mir net ...



Ja, da könnte ich mir auch schöneres vorstellen, zumal sie knapp 600g wiegt, es gibt nur leider keine Alternative dazu. Falls Du eine kennst, nur her damit


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2009)

Bei guten Teleskopsattelstützen nicht wirklich. Brauchst Du sie am AM wirklich??
Sattelposition sieht seltsam aus, vermute aber, dass die noch nicht "eingesessen" ist.
Ansonsten nettes AM


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bei guten Teleskopsattelstützen nicht wirklich. Brauchst Du sie am AM wirklich??



Ja absolut, daran geht kein Weg vorbei. Alles andere zerstört den Flow beim fahren. Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat, geht es nicht mehr ohne. Davor verzichte ich noch lieber auf ein Fully 

Sattelposition ist waagerecht und passt so perfekt. Hängt wohl auch von den eigenen Vorlieben ab, aber wenn ich den Sattel so steil wie auf deinen Bikes stelle, drückt es mir vorne alles ab.


----------



## c_w (29. Juli 2009)

Wo soll man die denn sonst brauchen, wenn nicht im AM / Enduro Bereich? Ich will meine auf keinen Fall mehr missen... erhoeht enorm den Trailspass, wenn man immer fix die Sattelhoehe wechseln kann, ohne jedes Mal anhalten zu muessen.


----------



## checkb (29. Juli 2009)

> Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat, geht es nicht mehr ohne


.

Wie ging es eigentlich vorher? Ich würde meine nie wieder hergeben. 
Wenn bloss endlich eine Gescheite rauskommen würde.

Wie kommst du auf die Gewichte, haste mal ne Teile / Gewichtsliste?

checkb


----------



## obim (29. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein Neues. Detailbilder und Teileliste folgt im Helius AM Aufbau Thread.
> 
> Gewicht:
> - mit DHX und Remote Stütze 14,9 kg
> ...



... welche ich dann aufs Genaueste studieren werd,
meins kommt nämlich auf 17kg ...

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Wie ging es eigentlich vorher? Ich würde meine nie wieder hergeben.
> Wenn bloss endlich eine Gescheite rauskommen würde.


Sehe ich genauso  




> Wie kommst du auf die Gewichte, haste mal ne Teile / Gewichtsliste?


Ja, aufs Gramm genau für jedes Teil  Muss die aber erst noch aufbereiten mit der Teilebezeichnung, bisher stehen dort nur das Bauteil, also z.b. "Gabel". Werde ich die Tage im Aufbau Thread noch posten.

...


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Juli 2009)

ich finds auch bei den dirtjumps am geisskopf voll angenehm mit der rase stütze. ich kann sie komplett versenken zum jumpen und komplett hochfahren zum lockeren raufpedalieren und auf dem sattel ausruhn. damit spart man locker die kraft die sie mehr wiegt.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich finds auch bei den dirtjumps am geisskopf voll angenehm mit der rase stütze. ich kann sie komplett versenken zum jumpen und komplett hochfahren zum lockeren raufpedalieren und auf dem sattel ausruhn. damit spart man locker die kraft die sie mehr wiegt.



Du hast es wirklich gut. Die Rase Stütze würde ich sofort kaufen, wenn nicht die Mindesteinstecktiefe wäre, beim S Rahmen kein Problem, bei M aber leider nicht machbar. Die 12,5cm Verstellbereich der i900 sind zwar gerade noch so ausreichend, eine komplette Versenkung wie bei der Rase wäre aber ne super Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birga-meister (29. Juli 2009)

@dreamdeep

auch wenn ich jetzt gleich für meine Unwissenheit geschlagen werde, aber wieso ist das bei einem M-Rahmen nicht machbar?


----------



## BOSTAD (29. Juli 2009)

Wow, schönes Bike! Na dann wünsche ich gute Fahrt/Flug!


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

@BOSTAD: Danke 

@birga-meister: die Sattelstütze muss laut Nicolai (Garantie) bis Unterkante Oberrohr gehen. Beim S Rahmen fehlen die Verstrebungen und das Sattelrohr ist kurzer, deshalb kommt man mit den 10cm der Rase Stütze auf die Mindesteinsteckeintiefe. Bei M braucht man rund 13cm Mindesteinstecktiefe um auf die vorgeschrieben Position zu kommen.


----------



## obim (29. Juli 2009)

ok ... und mit einem 13cm Shim?


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juli 2009)

obim schrieb:


> ok ... und mit einem 13cm Shim?



Müsste man mal bei Nicolai nachhaken... die Frage ist halt ob das Shim genug Stabilität bietet.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. Juli 2009)

@deep:geiles bike!viel spass damit!!
ich muss ja noch soooo lang warten auf mein fr....


----------



## obim (29. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Müsste man mal bei Nicolai nachhaken... die Frage ist halt ob das Shim genug Stabilität bietet.



Super Idee, die könnten doch sicher ein Shim ohne Schlitz 
herstellen das hält.

Und: wann war nochmal der Termin für die Syntace-Stütze?

Silber/Lila find ich übrigends echt schön!
Was sindn das für Reifen?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

@SOERWEIWELFRANK: Danke 

@Obim: ich glaube 2010. Bis dahin habe ich dann den 3. Austausch der KS hinter mir und kann die Stütze zurück geben 


Ich habe die Teileliste jetzt mal überarbeitet. Eine Spalte für die Konfig mit RP23, eine mit DHX Coil. 

Die Spalte für die Thomson Stütze (223g) habe ich mir gespart, wären dann 14,15 kg. Mit einem leichtern Sattel und Luftgabel würde man so auch locker auf 13,8 kg kommen. Sind aber alles Dinge auf die ich nicht verzichten möchte.

PDF Teileliste


----------



## haha (30. Juli 2009)

jetzt noch nen vernünftigen sattel und dann isses echt schön, schlich und funktionell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> jetzt noch nen vernünftigen sattel und dann isses echt schön, schlich und funktionell



 

Der Sattel ist mit bedacht ausgewählt und bleibt. Gemessen am Komfort und Funktionalität ist der recht leicht. Habe mich lange genug mit SLR, Flite & co rumgequält. Die gesparten 80g bringen mir nichts, wenn ich nach 40 km nicht mehr sitzen kann


----------



## DJT (30. Juli 2009)

@dreamdeep: Kefü mit Custom-Carbonplatte - hält das 
Ich hab meine Stinger jetz 3 Wochen dran, ich weiß nicht ob se noch dran wär wenn die Platte aus Carbon wär 
Oder fährst Du so anständig


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Stinger jetz 3 Wochen dran, ich weiß nicht ob se noch dran wär wenn die Platte aus Carbon wär
> Oder fährst Du so anständig


Ne Du, aber sie hält. Carbon kann doch schon einiges ab und so groß sind die Belastung auf die Platte nicht. Liegt ja geschützt hinter dem Bashguard. Die Carbon-Platte von coparni hat sich mittlerweile auch schon bewährt, lies mal den "Projekt Lightfreerider/Enduro" Thread.


----------



## haha (30. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist mit bedacht ausgewählt und bleibt. Gemessen am Komfort und Funktionalität ist der recht leicht. Habe mich lange genug mit SLR, Flite & co rumgequält. Die gesparten 80g bringen mir nichts, wenn ich nach 40 km nicht mehr sitzen kann



a komm. speiseeis auf nicolai, naja.. wenn du mal gelegenheit hast, probier den slr xc gel flow, ein wunderbares teil, schlank, aber mit dem komfort eines sofas


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> a komm. speiseeis auf nicolai,


Na und? Verstehe nicht ganz wo da das Problem ist? Der Format SL ist ein hochwertiger 80â¬ Sattel mit Titangestell und feinem Leder. Dazu am Komfort gemessen leicht und vor allem passt er mir. Warum soll ich mich dann mit nem SLR quÃ¤len?



> slr xc gel flow,


Den finde ich wiederum absolut hÃ¤sslich. So ne "Sackaussparung" kommt mir nicht an mein Bike 



..


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. Juli 2009)

ja,ich versteh au ned was die alle mit ihre slr´s haben!hässlich³ die Dinger!es gibt ja schlieslich au andre bequeme Sitzgelegenheiten,die dazu noch gut aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juli 2009)

sattel ist sonderfall und muss zum hintern passen.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sattel ist sonderfall und muss zum hintern passen.



Genau das 

Habe neulich meine Sitzknochen vermessen lassen, ich brauche einen Sattel mit 145mm breite. Das erklärt auch warum ich mit den Selle Satteln immer so Probleme hatte. SLR, FLite usw. haben alle 130-135mm, die breiteren Modelle von Selle sind dann schon wieder über 300g schwer.


...


----------



## obim (30. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Liste! - Die Laufräder find ich sensationell leicht, warn auch sicher net ganz billig ...
wie hastn deinen A... vermessen?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Liste! - Die Laufräder find ich sensationell leicht, warn auch sicher net ganz billig ...


Danke 
Ich speiche meine Laufräder selbst ein, dann geht das auch preislich und man kann Dinge machen wie der belastungsorientierte Speichenmix. Mit XC-Ray und ZTR Flow Felgen wäre noch weniger Gewicht möglich gewesen.



> wie hastn deinen A... vermessen?


Beim Händler, kannst das aber auch selbst machen:

http://www.radteile24.de/Fahrrad-Onlineshop-SattelgroesseRechner.htm

http://www.sitzknochen.de/shop_content.php/coID/14/product/Die-eigene-Sattelbreite-bestimmen


...


----------



## DJT (31. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ... so groß sind die Belastung auf die Platte nicht. Liegt ja geschützt hinter dem Bashguard....



das dacht ich auch erst 
jetzt ist sie aber schon recht zerkratzt und bissl verbogen, hihi


----------



## _maximus_ (2. August 2009)

Helius CC, perlweiss
Größe L
ca. 12,5 kg


----------



## anna 92 (6. August 2009)

Helius FR, Größe S


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. August 2009)

schick
hoffentlich kommt mein Rahmen auch bald....


----------



## waschi82 (9. August 2009)

jap das is schick!


----------



## Deleted63707 (9. August 2009)

Mein Uhhhh, ahhhh mit hhmmmmahoney und eeeeehhhhh.
Neuen wahwah, whuwhu.

Mmmmmmmhhhh awahhhh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (9. August 2009)

Hmmmm zu viel Seat Werbung gesehn ? 

PS: Schöner Rahmen.


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hmmmm zu viel Seat Werbung gesehn ?
> 
> PS: Schöner Rahmen.



Hat er


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2009)

schaff du Dir mal lieber richtige Parkbuchten für dicke Reifen an...

das fällt ja fast um, weil  der Schlappen nicht in den Hollandradhalter passt...

;-)


----------



## Carnologe (9. August 2009)

Auf Guru, nun musst Du einsatz zeigen


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> schaff du Dir mal lieber richtige Parkbuchten für dicke Reifen an...
> 
> 
> ;-)



habsch doch


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Auf Guru, nun musst Du einsatz zeigen




Ich freu mich schon auf "das" Foddo wenn Du das nächste mal bei mir bisch


----------



## Carnologe (9. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf "das" Foddo wenn Du das nächste mal bei mir bisch



Ohje, das ist ja bald


----------



## softbiker (10. August 2009)

@ thaswan

Schick Schick. Endlich mal kein Leichtbaufetisch.

Allerdings diese Gummimantelplastikkabelbinderkettenschlagverhinderungskonstruktion geht absolut gar nicht. Da gehört´n schönes Neoprenpräsi drann.

Und die gelbe Bremse unbedingt mit schwarzem Edding anmalen.

Ansonsten. Viel Spaßß damit


----------



## Deleted63707 (10. August 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> @ thaswan
> 
> Schick Schick. Endlich mal kein Leichtbaufetisch.
> 
> ...



Danke, danke.

Aber Neopren...neeee, dann wärs ja wieder leichter! 

Das mit dem Edding hab ich überhört  Ich kann doch ne 2000er Gustl net anmalen... das wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. August 2009)

dann kauf halt noch ne zweite. aber der farbmischmasch geht gar nicht. sonst wurde schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dann kauf halt noch ne zweite. aber der farbmischmasch geht gar nicht. sonst wurde schon alles gesagt.



Eben.
Beide oder keine Gelb - So geht das überhaupt nich.
Und wo wir schon dabei sind... 2 Gleiche Bremsscheiben.


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2009)

ThaSwan schrieb:


> Aber Neopren...neeee, dann wärs ja wieder leichter!



Beim Radiologen gibts so Bleischürzen, nehm doch sowas


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. August 2009)

wenn man den Schlauch anständig straff aufzieht sieht man ihn bei schwarz matt und elox  eigentlich fast gar nicht!Dann noch die Kabelbinder auf der der Innenseite zamzurren schon siehts gar nicht mehr schlimm aus!
wobeis  auch wurscht is!alles is besser als ne zerbombte Kettenstrebe


----------



## mät__ (10. August 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> wenn man den Schlauch anstÃ¤ndig straff aufzieht sieht man ihn bei schwarz matt und elox  eigentlich fast gar nicht!Dann noch die Kabelbinder auf der der Innenseite zamzurren schon siehts gar nicht mehr schlimm aus!
> wobeis  auch wurscht is!alles is besser als ne zerbombte Kettenstrebe



word!
Diese Neoprenteile kosten auch immer gleich 10â¬ und aushalten tun die nen shaic! Da brÃ¤uchte ich alle 3 Monate ein neues... nenene!
Ich hab nen alten Mantel genommen. Das ist dann wirklich bombproof!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2009)

So, alle Kinderkrankheiten sind beseitigt und erster Test in Lenzerheide ist bestanden. 





Kriegt jetzt aber noch einen kleinen Bruder (FR) als Endurospielzeug fÃ¼rÅ weniger Grobe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (11. August 2009)

Sehr schön Swan-E 

Das nächste Mal Beerfelden biste mit am Start, oder?


----------



## Deleted63707 (11. August 2009)

Wenn ich bis dahin meine Bremse schwarz angemalt hab 
Ja klar


----------



## gnafert (13. August 2009)

gestern so





heute so










to dos:
- Bremsleitung vorn kürzen
- zweiter weißer schaltzug
- neu sattel
- weiße gabel (?)

Fährt sich 1A


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. August 2009)

Uuuuuuhh, ich krieg die Klamotten, was ne geile Farbe (ja, ihr Ignoranten da draußen: Farbe , Farbe und nochmals Farbe ). Absolut top. Und Kurbelfarbe passend zu den Laufrädern! Wie macht sich die Rahmenfarbe bei genauerer Betrachtung?

Glückwunsch zu dem Hammerteil

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## zwops (13. August 2009)

sehr schickes bike. das ist das neue rot elox nehme ich an...??
damit bügelst du auf jeden fall alle großstadtunebenheiten glatt


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2009)

wow. sieht geiler aus als ich dachte! wird zeit für meine bunte kuh... da kippt ihr noch ausn latschen.


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. August 2009)

In welcher KW soll deines denn kommen, kroiter?


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2009)

Rot Elox ?!?

Das schaut wirklich mal Geil aus.
Ein Nicolai muß man ja fast in Elox. Nehmen, die Schweisnähte sind viel zu Schade um unter dickem Pulver zu Verschwinden.


----------



## softbiker (13. August 2009)

gnaffert dass Teil ist ein Schmuckstück hoffe die Megaecke Aufpreis fürs Rot-Elox hat sich rentiert. Hammerschickes Gerät


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6229909]In welcher KW soll deines denn kommen, kroiter?[/quote]

der rahmen ist schon länger da... geht im oktober zu nicolai zum pulver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


>



Hammer, gefällt sehr gut 

Da ich ja mein ST an den Swan, übrigenes zum totalen Wucherpreis verscherbelt habe, freue ich mich jetzt auf mein AFR welches nicht sehr farbenfroh wird, aber doch sehr einzigartig  

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da ich ja mein ST an den Swan, übrigenes zum totalen Wucherpreis verscherbelt habe...



Morgen darfst Du die Wucherpreise aber ruhig in der Schublade lassen 

Rot Elox


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

soo teuer bin isch doch gar net


----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

Ja, stimmt.






















Manchmal. 
Soll ich Dir was vom Utz mitbringen?


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir was vom Utz mitbringen?



N Nusshörchen wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

In Ordnung. Eimer hast Du genug da, oder? 
Damit wir nicht ganz Offtopic gehen: Der Rainer macht morgen sicherlich ein tolles Foto mit seiner Nikon, nachdem meine Boxxer an mein Nicolai verbaut ist


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

Nachdem der Marco ihm errklärt hat wie das geht, bestimmt


----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

Ich habe noch nie eine Kamera in der Hand gehabt


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

Viehleicht  können wir ja ein Handyfoddo bei mir im Keller machen 

g8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted63707 (13. August 2009)

@ gnafert
Sehr schöner Howwel. Des Rot-Elox kommt echt gut. So seidig matt.
Fehlt noch: Lenker-Stöpsel-Endkappen, vielleicht von HOPE in Gun-metal-grey? 

Den weisen Schaltzug musst du noch mit schwarzem Edding anmalen(spaß )

@ Carnologe
Für mich bitte ein Schoko-Croissant 

@ guru
Soll ich morgen doch etwas früher kommen? 

boooaahh multispamm


----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

Ich werde auf jeden fall vor 14 Uhr da sein


----------



## Deleted63707 (14. August 2009)

9:00 Standesamt und 10:00 in er Wurzelkirche?


----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2009)

*12.45 Zweiradeder Schwetzingen - Bike ins Auto verräumen
13.30 Wurzelpuff - Gabelumbau*

Als Trauringe nehmen wir irgendwelche O-Ringe


----------



## Deleted63707 (14. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> habsch doch



...vor dem Altar der Wurzelkirche ist mächtig was los, gell!


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2009)

geilo truppe hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2009)

Freue mich schon aufs Shark-Guessing


----------



## 525Rainer (14. August 2009)

oh mein gott das rote!
der rahmen macht sich aufgebaut ja noch besser. ich würd nicht ablenken vom rahmen und nur silberne und schwarze teile dran verbauen. CK in silber und polierte felgen baby!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So, alle Kinderkrankheiten sind beseitigt und erster Test in Lenzerheide ist bestanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nanu, hab ich wohl mein Pic selbst wieder rausgeschmissen. Nicht Ã¼ber das "nicht passende" VR wundern. Ist Reserve gewesen, da die Speichenspannung am Original
grenzlastig war.


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2009)

ThaSwan schrieb:


> @ guru
> Soll ich morgen doch etwas früher kommen?
> 
> boooaahh multispamm



Jeesussss


----------



## trek 6500 (14. August 2009)

...das rot eloxierte lässt einen echt sabbern !!!! HAMMER farbe !!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. August 2009)

@Ferkelmann:
Welche Farbe hat denn dein Hauptrahmen? Ich seh da ein helles grau. Hättest du ne Bezeichnung, oder besser noch eine RAL-Nummer parat?

Danke schonmal im voraus

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## c_w (14. August 2009)

@gnafert: Rainer hat recht, bitte keine weisse Gabel :-D


----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2009)

So, der Wurzelsebb hat soeben die BOXXER verbaut!
Schön finde ich, dass der Rainer auch Arbeitsplätze schafft, denn Fahrradständer werden ja immer gebraucht 
Später kommen die schwarzen Nicolai Decals ab und werden durch weiße ersetzt.
Guru, ist es möglich die weißen Decals schwarz umrandet zu bekommen?


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2009)

ich finde die schwarzen decals ja um welten schöner...


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2009)

Weiße Decals gibts von Nicolai leider nicht, hatte ich auch danach gefragt.
@bike-it-easy: Rahmenfarbe ist Flugzeuggrau (RAL 7036)

Gruß,

Ferkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich finde die schwarzen decals ja um welten schöner...



Ja, aber ich finde den Kontrast zu krass 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weiße Decals gibts von Nicolai leider nicht, hatte ich auch danach gefragt.



Hä?


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2009)

Meinte natürlich weisse Decals mit schwarzem Rand. In der Combi gibts nur die Maschinenbau-Version.


----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2009)

Mal schauen, was die OeligeKette dazu sagt.


----------



## softbiker (14. August 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> So, der Wurzelsebb hat soeben die BOXXER verbaut!
> Schön finde ich, dass der Rainer auch Arbeitsplätze schafft, denn Fahrradständer werden ja immer gebraucht
> Später kommen die schwarzen Nicolai Decals ab und werden durch weiße ersetzt.
> Guru, ist es möglich die weißen Decals schwarz umrandet zu bekommen?



Also auf dem zweiten Bild steht das Rad aber schief. Naja bist ja wahrscheinlich noch Lehrling. Da muss der Schließmuskel noch trainiert werden.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. August 2009)

kleb doch die weissen leicht versetzt auf die schwarzen!dann sind sie von zwei Seiten schattiert,finde das sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich finde die schwarzen decals ja um welten schöner...





mach lieber die Boxxer auch schwarz


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. August 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> @bike-it-easy: Rahmenfarbe ist Flugzeuggrau (RAL 7036)
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Ferkel.



Danke 




Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## chickenway-user (14. August 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> kleb doch die weissen leicht versetzt auf die schwarzen!dann sind sie von zwei Seiten schattiert,finde das sieht auch gut aus



Genau. Das ist geil. Hab ich auch...





Wenn ich mir die alten Fotos so anschaue bin ich immer wieder fasziniert wie sauber das Ding mal war...
Inzwischen schauts meist eher so aus:


----------



## Helius-FR (15. August 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (15. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mach lieber die Boxxer auch schwarz



Lackieren = Garantieverlust. Die kosten, um die Gabel schwarz bekleben zu lassen sind zu hoch.



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Genau. Das ist geil. Hab ich auch...



Wärest Du so lieb und Nahaufnahmen davon zu machen?


Habe eben ein wenig mit Photoshop gespielt:
Den schwarzen rand um die Buchstaben herum erkennt man in der Realität dann ganz gut (hoffe ich)


----------



## Speedpreacher (16. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal...



Hallo Helius-FR, darf ich fragen was Du für nen Kettenblatt (wieviel Zähne) vorne drauf hast? Habe selber nen Fr mit Rohloff finde aber 42 Zähne vorne zu wenig (bei Standardritzel hinten). Überlege jetzt von 40 auf 42 Zähne und von 170mm auf 175mm zu wechseln, das sollte was bringen...
DANKE, Speedpreacher


----------



## Helius-FR (16. August 2009)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Hallo Helius-FR, darf ich fragen was Du für nen Kettenblatt (wieviel Zähne) vorne drauf hast? Habe selber nen Fr mit Rohloff finde aber 42 Zähne vorne zu wenig (bei Standardritzel hinten). Überlege jetzt von 40 auf 42 Zähne und von 170mm auf 175mm zu wechseln, das sollte was bringen...
> DANKE, Speedpreacher



Klar.
Kettenblatt ist ein 44er von der Hone
Ritzel Hinten ist ein 17er


----------



## abbath (16. August 2009)

carnologe schrieb:


> <-- Nicoali im Arsch Bild



*rofl*


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. August 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Habe eben ein wenig mit Photoshop gespielt:
> Den schwarzen rand um die Buchstaben herum erkennt man in der Realität dann ganz gut (hoffe ich)  [/IMG]



mach doch die Schrift schwarz mit nem weißen Rand


----------



## ins (18. August 2009)

Hier mal wieder meins 





Neu sind Avid Code, SLR, Hone und XT Kassette. Gewicht irgendwas um die 18kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted63707 (18. August 2009)

Auch ein schöner Aufbau.


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2009)

Schön.


----------



## pfalz (19. August 2009)

He Carno,

geiler Umbau!!! Glückwunsch !!


----------



## waschi82 (20. August 2009)

i like the ST...hmmm lecker!


----------



## ins (20. August 2009)

Danke an alle, mir gefällts auch und fahren tuts erst!


----------



## 525Rainer (30. August 2009)

spuren des gebrauchs...


----------



## mönch (31. August 2009)

Rainer:

fährst du nicht mit Hammerschmidt?


----------



## 525Rainer (31. August 2009)

schau dir meine kurbel an. ist mir doch zu krass so eine getriebekurbel so zu quälen. der verschleiss wär wahrscheinlich zu krass. ich hab die HS abgebaut und werd sie wieder verkaufen. die HS ist auch nicht so ideal für meinen Trialgang. da sitzt die kette einfach klein auf klein und damit fehlt die spannung und man spürt leichtes spiel im antriebsstrang. das ist nur für die sachen die ich mach relevant aber es ist halt so. das gewicht stört mich irgnedwie auch. deswegen hab ich heut sogar meine aufzugstütze wieder zurückgerüstet und wart auf die hoffentlich leichte syntace. ich hasse es schweres zeug rumzufahren das eigentlich überhaupt nicht stabil sein muss!


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

krasse spuren... aber auch krass wie lang der rahmen so hält.


----------



## Gehhilfe (31. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> spuren des gebrauchs...


 
das bike sieht ja gebraucht aus! Wie willst du das den wieder verkaufen???
Da kannst du so Sprüche wie "wenig gefahren" "stand nur im Keller" "kein bikepark", keine Stunts/harten Sachen" "nur ein paar Meter Waldweg und zum Einkaufen" "wgen Hobbyaufgabe" aber vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (31. August 2009)

"aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abzugeben" glaubt man aber sofort


----------



## 525Rainer (31. August 2009)

die teile sind um den hauptrahmen wie ein faradayscher käfig gestaltet. der kriegt keine schläge ab! und zur not werf ich mich dazwischen!


----------



## timtim (31. August 2009)

Kaffeepause am Kaffeehorst ,Braunlage Park.


----------



## ins (31. August 2009)

Zwei davon kenn ich doch  Wem ist denn das rote?


----------



## kuka.berlin (31. August 2009)

gnafert


----------



## timtim (31. August 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Zwei davon kenn ich doch  Wem ist denn das rote?



nennen wir es mal Nachwuchs !


----------



## haha (31. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die teile sind um den hauptrahmen wie ein faradayscher käfig gestaltet. der kriegt keine schläge ab! und zur not werf ich mich dazwischen!



und wenn schon.. die pulverbeschichtung hält sauviel ab. sieht aber spitze aus, dein gerät


----------



## chickenway-user (1. September 2009)

Bikepark überlebt. Wünsch mir ne längere Gabel oder nen Bikepark mit weniger zerfahrenen/ausgewaschenen Wegen. Achja, und ein paar Kilo Fahrtechnik...






Wollte ja eigentlich schon im Park mal Bremsbeläge wechseln, hab aber den Befestigungsbolzen nicht rausgekriegt. "Naja," dacht ich mir "brems ich halt die Federn auch noch zsamm." Gab ein paar seltsame Geräusche und ein bisschen mehr Scheibenverschleiß, hat aber noch ganz gut gebremst.
Zuhause wollt ich dann den Bolzen rausmachen, Inbus greift nicht, also Torx-Bit reingezimmert, T-Griff drauf und ...   
...Torx abgebrochen. Zange angesetzt - es bewegte sich nichts. Also Beläge auseinandergedrückt und zwischen den Belägen dem Bolzen Schlüsselflächen verpasst, Zange angesetzt und endlich bewegte es sich das Mistding...

Heut hab ich dann erstmal nen neuen bestellen lassen.

Bike-Schrauben ist einfach geil!


----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2009)

gefällt immer wieder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (1. September 2009)

Okay, jetzt nach mehrfachem hin und her muss ich die Frage einfach mal stellen:
Ich überlege mir grad, ein Bike anzuschaffen, dass genau zwischen Bikepark (Alpiner Bikepark oder deutscher Bikepark, DH-Strecken) und Hometrails mit satten hm und km angesiedelt ist. Also ein Bike jenseits von gut und böse. Ich besitze zur Zeit ja ein 200 mm Freerider (RM RMX) und ein 130 mm AM/CC-Bike (RM ETSX). Während das eine Bike mir für bergauf immer eine Tortur und Horror bedeutet, erscheint mir das andere Bike für deftigere Trails immer wieder etwas zu fragil. 


Und da Nicolai mit jedem hübschen Katalog schafft, meine Kaufeslust anzufachen, sind meine Augen gerade auf die Helius-Modelle gefallen. Jedoch: Welches Modell würde eurer Meinung nach besser passen: Helius AM mit 160 mm oder Helius AFR mit den ~180 mm? 

Habt ihr auch eine Idee, wo man beide Modelle vielleicht mal Vergleichstesten kann? Entweder Regensburger Gegend oder Bonner Gegend...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. September 2009)

da du mit dem Rmx ja schon ein Bike um die 200mm hast würd ich dir das AM empfehlen!einer sehr gute Mischung aus bergauf und bergab!mein Favorit ist aber nach wie vor das Fr!!
Hoffentlich kommt meins bald....


----------



## dreamdeep (1. September 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Jedoch: Welches Modell würde eurer Meinung nach besser passen: Helius AM mit 160 mm oder Helius AFR mit den ~180 mm?


Das hängt auch wesentlich vom Aufbau ab. Ich habe mein AM mit Lyrik Coil und DHX Coil, stabilen Parts und 50mm Vorbau aufgebaut (15 kg). Komme damit nun überall problemlos hoch. Bergab im groben funktioniert das Fahrwerk mit den Stahlfederelemtenen absolut geil. Klar hat nicht ganz so viel Reserven wie mein Demo, aber ist echt nahe dran. Habe mein Dirtbike sowie mein Demo verkauft und benutze das AM nun als one4all Bike. Bin super zufrieden damit 

Ob AM mit 160mm oder AFR mit 180mm würde ich davon abhängig machen, wo Dein Schwerpunkt liegt. Bikepark oder Home/Alpintrails mit viel hm/km

EDIT: habe gerade gesehen das Du noch das RMX hast. Dann auf jeden Fall das AM. Ausserhalb vom Bikepark gibt es imho nichts was mit dem AM nicht fahrbar wäre.


----------



## checkb (2. September 2009)

> Ich habe mein AM mit Lyrik Coil und DHX Coil, stabilen Parts und 50mm Vorbau aufgebaut (15 kg).



Wie hast du das gemacht? Kannste mal die Teileliste im AM Theard posten.

checkb


----------



## mhedder (2. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht? Kannste mal die Teileliste im AM Theard posten.
> 
> checkb



@checkb: Schau doch mal in dreamdeep's Fotoalbum, da wird Dir geholfen... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

Die Teileiste ist schon im AM Thread, aber auch im Fotoalbum.

Haben sich zwar noch ein paar Details geändert, z.B. statt 70mm nun 50mm Thomson Vorbau, DHX5 statt DHX4, Gewicht ist aber bis auf wenige Gramm gleich geblieben. Die rechte Spalte mit RP23 ist auch Geschichte, den RP23 habe ich mittlerweile verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (3. September 2009)

Endlich fertig!
...und schon dreckig.


----------



## marco2 (3. September 2009)

Endlich fertig!
...und schon dreckig.


----------



## marco2 (3. September 2009)

Anhang anzeigen IMG_2645.pdf


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. September 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> da du mit dem Rmx ja schon ein Bike um die 200mm hast würd ich dir das AM empfehlen!einer sehr gute Mischung aus bergauf und bergab!mein Favorit ist aber nach wie vor das Fr!!
> Hoffentlich kommt meins bald....


 
Würde ich auch sagen, FR als Enduroaufbau mit 160mm!! Habe ich auch so gemacht, ST mit 200mm und das FR > ergänzen sich perfekt!!


----------



## dreamdeep (3. September 2009)

@marco2: schönes Bike 

Ist das die 36t Version des Bashguards?


----------



## marco2 (3. September 2009)

Jep! Die geht für 32-36T. 
Irgendwie sind ja nur die Links zu den Fotos da, sollten eigentlich auch sichtbar sein....


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

marco2 schrieb:


> Jep! Die geht für 32-36T.
> Irgendwie sind ja nur die Links zu den Fotos da, sollten eigentlich auch sichtbar sein....



Dann darfst du deine Bilder nicht als PDFs speichern. Probier mal .jpg.


----------



## pfalz (3. September 2009)

@marco2

Sehr schön!! 

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem ADvantage?


----------



## marco2 (3. September 2009)

Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Advantage. Er hält (subjektiv) ewig, hat viel Grip, großes Volumen, nicht zu schwer und rollt recht gut.


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2009)

Ich mag die Kombi Advantage vorn und Ardent hinten auch. Jeweils in 2.4 mit der FR-Karkasse.
Nur gut Rollen tut er nicht. Also es ist ok, man kann schon mal 100km damit fahren, aber DJT war schon mal erstaunt, dass ich mitkomm, nachdem er (Fat Albert gewohnt) auf meinem Rad saß. 

Bei wenig Druck löst er sich recht leicht von der Felge find ich (da ist dann Dreck, Laub, Äste... zwischen Mantel und Felge). Keine Ahnung ob das mit anderen Reifen besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (4. September 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen, FR als Enduroaufbau mit 160mm!! Habe ich auch so gemacht, ST mit 200mm und das FR > ergänzen sich perfekt!!



Das alte FR oder das neue AFR?


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. September 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Das alte FR oder das neue AFR?


 fÃ¼

Nee, meine schon das alte FR. Das AFR mit idealem FW 180mm ist mir zu nah am ST mit 200 mm.

Habe ja 3 Bikes, Banshee Morphine ab und zu zum "sensibilisieren" fÃ¼rÅ saubere Fahren. Das FR mit 160mm Enduroaufbau fÃ¼r Freeride und sonstige Touren. Und das ST fÃ¼rÅ Grobe, wie Bike Attack im August und da wo ich weiss, es gibt nen Lift  (Winterberg & Co.) oder bei Touren wo ich um einen ordentlichen Konditionsvorsprung gegenÃ¼ber den Mitfahrern weiss.


----------



## pfalz (5. September 2009)

@marco2 und chickenway-user

Danke für die Info...werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. September 2009)

Zum Thema wie sieht ein glücklicher N Besitzer aus  





An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an Artur , Chickenwayuser und natürlich dem ganzen N Team


----------



## dreamdeep (5. September 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. September 2009)

viel spass beim Aufbauen


----------



## 525Rainer (6. September 2009)

im nicolai blog entdeckt! unglaublich geiler aufbau:




hier der link!!!
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ejwj642Qbxg/Sna0tk57LYI/AAAAAAAAAtg/2aUgQ9f4fs8/s1600/WG0S1119.jpg



.


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2009)

Bild geht net.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. September 2009)

so besser?schaut aber wirklich gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2009)

Nöö, zumindest ich sehe immer noch nichts.


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2009)

jetzt gehts!


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2009)

not found

ich wills sehen ;-)


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2009)

^^^^^ rechts klick, Eigenschaften kopieren, einfügen, anschauen.


----------



## c_w (6. September 2009)

tres chic!


----------



## chickenway-user (6. September 2009)

Blogger-Bilder sind unheimlich ******* zu verlinken, deshalb sollte man keinen Blogger-Blog verwenden wenn die Bilder auch anderswo zu sehen sein sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (6. September 2009)

Richtichch!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Zum Thema wie sieht ein glücklicher N Besitzer aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sau cooler sweater.  
+rahmen....


----------



## free-for-ride (7. September 2009)

^^ mein AFR wird der Knaller

ps. so nen shirt will ich auch  (Größe M o. L)


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2009)

is nich meins


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. September 2009)

du Gemeinling!!!
....verdammt wo sind die Taschentücher...


----------



## kingmatthi (11. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Zum Thema wie sieht ein glücklicher N Besitzer aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr geehrter Herr Hypnokröte,

wie schaut denn jetzt das komplette Radl aus...??? oder musst Du noch auf Teile warten? oder hängt der nackte Rahmen im Wohnzimmer?

Gruß


----------



## frankweber (11. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> is nich meins


 

Darf man fragen, liebes Eichhörnchen wofür man ein Radkreuz braucht in ner Fahrradmanufaktur?

Gruß FRank


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. September 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hypnokröte,
> 
> wie schaut denn jetzt das komplette Radl aus...??? oder musst Du noch auf Teile warten? oder hängt der nackte Rahmen im Wohnzimmer?
> 
> Gruß



Nich so förmlich bitte  

Du liegst richtig mit deiner Vermutung, ich warte noch auf ein paar Teile. 

Kleiner Vorgeschmack




Leider passt die 34,9 er Klemme nicht mal sehn wo ich was fürn 36 er Sitzrohr finde


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, liebes Eichhörnchen wofür man ein Radkreuz braucht in ner Fahrradmanufaktur?
> 
> Gruß FRank




Hallo Lieber Frank,
das Rad kreuz brauche ich für mein Auto um die Reifen zu wechseln 

Aber für BMX Räder mit Axle Pegs is es a net schlecht 

Grüß, das Eishörchen


----------



## flyingscot (11. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Leider passt die 34,9 er Klemme nicht mal sehn wo ich was fürn 36 er Sitzrohr finde



Komisch, meine 34.9er passt hier wunderbar ans AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (11. September 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Komisch, meine 34.9er passt hier wunderbar ans AM.



Kannst mal bitte dein Sitzrohr messen ?


----------



## dreamdeep (12. September 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Komisch, meine 34.9er passt hier wunderbar ans AM.



Bei mir auch...


----------



## pfalz (12. September 2009)

> Leider passt die 34,9 er Klemme nicht mal sehn wo ich was fürn 36 er Sitzrohr finde



Wenn noch der Pulverlack mit dazukommt, geht die 34.9er manchmal schwierig drauf, so war es bei mir. Einfach mal ein bissl Fett drauf, dann ist es geflutscht...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2009)

hallo!
das hier is mein Neues.noch nicht ganz fertig aber schon mal fahrbar! 
danke Rainer!!!









wenn mei Kamera endlich wieder da is mach ich mal schönere Bilder in freier Wildbahn


----------



## spooky1980 (16. September 2009)

^^ Boah dat ist ja mal pervers geil ^^


----------



## free-for-ride (16. September 2009)

@SOERWEIWELFRANK

schaut gut aus


----------



## pfalz (16. September 2009)

@SOERWEIWELFRANK

auhauhauha...nicht schlecht, das Teil...schön!!


----------



## zwops (16. September 2009)

superschönes bike!  und ich beneide dich....deins darf ins wohnzimmer zu fernseher, hauskatze etc...
katzen habe ich auch...aber meine bikes haben wohnzimmerverbot


----------



## waschi82 (16. September 2009)

mein bike durfte auch mal ins wohnzimmer...da haben dann aber meine
kater die reifen angenagt! seitdem im keller...im kalten keller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (16. September 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> mein bike durfte auch mal ins wohnzimmer...da haben dann aber meine
> kater die reifen angenagt! seitdem im keller...im kalten keller!



da musst du an den reifen aber noch leckereien aus dem wald gehabt haben damit deine kater spass am nagen hatten...  habt ihr in der bittermark wieder kaninchen-ziel-droppen gemacht?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2009)

Danke @all
 ja das hat schon was wenn Mann ein verständnisvolles Weibchen hat!
....und das dann auch noch glücklicherweise selber gern radelt...


----------



## zwops (16. September 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Danke @all
> ja das hat schon was wenn Mann ein verständnisvolles Weibchen hat!
> ....und das dann auch noch glücklicherweise selber gern radelt...



ich spekuliere damit meiner holden nächstes jahr auch ein nicolai aufzubauen...vielleicht klappt`s ja dann für meins auch mit dem wohnzimmer
hast du da eigentlich reifen mit downhillkarkasse (heftiges gewicht oder?)aufgezogen oder hast du noch ein paar single ergattern können?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. September 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> ich spekuliere damit meiner holden nächstes jahr auch ein nicolai aufzubauen...vielleicht klappt`s ja dann für meins auch mit dem wohnzimmer
> hast du da eigentlich reifen mit downhillkarkasse (heftiges gewicht oder?)aufgezogen oder hast du noch ein paar single ergattern können?



Also wennse dich dann nich lässt,würd ich zum Rad in den Keller ziehn!
ja sind die 2Ply aber passt schon,mir is des gewicht ned so wichtig und 2 Jahre Plattenfrei sprechen für sich!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. September 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> mein bike durfte auch mal ins wohnzimmer...da haben dann aber meine
> kater die reifen angenagt! seitdem im keller...im kalten keller!



.. gehst jetzt immer in den Keller zum Katzen füttern??
Hauptsache das Radl steht warm::


----------



## waschi82 (16. September 2009)

auch ne idee! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. September 2009)

Danke Dir 

Hammer was du daraus gemacht hast 


sehr geil 


Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Deleted63707 (16. September 2009)

@SOERWEIWELFRANK

Sehr schön. Was ist den das für ein Vorbau? Ich will Detail-Fotos!

@all
Ich habe mich auch zwischen "Neue Freundin" und "Neus Bike" entscheiden müssen.
Habs mal durchkalkuliert...
...hab deswegen mein neus Bike


----------



## kroiterfee (16. September 2009)

der vorbau ist ein thomson x4. mein bike ist auch rollfähig. fotos gibts noch nicht


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. September 2009)

Wie Kroiter schon sagt...
detailbilder und ne Teileliste gibts nächsten monat wenn alle Teile da sind und es fertig is!dann auch draussen und scharf


----------



## checkb (17. September 2009)

Tolles Bike. 

checkb


----------



## softbiker (17. September 2009)

Mach nur den Rocco-Dämpfer raus. Der versaut die gesamte Performance des Bikes.
Nimm lieber einen Vivid.
Und der Lenker ? nein das passt doch farblich gar net. 
Finde ja poliert auch schick. Nur dass ist glatt ein bissl zu viel für mich.
Die Komponenten allerdings sind ja fast alle ganz schick.


----------



## Kompostman (17. September 2009)

Mein erstes Wort war: Boah!

Sieht echt krass aus in poliert!


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. September 2009)

hier mal meins


----------



## chickenway-user (17. September 2009)

Also ich mag ja silber poliert eigentlich gar nicht, aber da schauts geil aus!

Schade dass man die Gabel nicht ähnlich "gestalten" kann.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2009)

Mir gefällt das polierte Helius auch sehr gut. Allerdings stelle ich es mir echt aufwendig vor, das auf Dauer so schön zu halten. Ist mit mattierten Raw schon echt stressig. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich noch mal RAW wählen wurde. Besonders in Verbindung mit Schweiß ist das doch recht empfindlich. Auf der anderen Seite kann man Sachen wie cabel rub einfach rauspolieren.


@ Speziazlizt: schönes AM! Nur die goldenen Parts finde ich unpassend, ist aber Geschmackssache. Zu Deiner frage: Raw kostet gleich viel, also kein Abschlag. Hat mich auch gewundert, kann aber sein dass bei raw einfach sorgsamer gearbeitet werden muss, da man alles sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (17. September 2009)

@Speziazlizt: Der Rainer fand doch deins so cool oder?


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. September 2009)

der Rainer kann es als meins nicht kennen weil ich es erst am Montag erworben habe

@dreamdeep - danke, Gold war inklusive, aber ich bin froh das mir die Farbwahl so abgenommen wurde  ; das mit dem RAW sollte eigentlich ein Zitat ausm Forum sein, aber das hat nicht so geklappt


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2009)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> das mit dem RAW sollte eigentlich ein Zitat ausm Forum sein, aber das hat nicht so geklappt



Achso


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (17. September 2009)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> der Rainer kann es als meins nicht kennen weil ich es erst am Montag erworben habe



Das nicht, aber es gibt seit dem 3.8. schon ein Foto von dem Rad im custom bikes blog


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Mach nur den Rocco-Dämpfer raus. Der versaut die gesamte Performance des Bikes.
> Nimm lieber einen Vivid.
> Und der Lenker ? nein das passt doch farblich gar net.
> Finde ja poliert auch schick. Nur dass ist glatt ein bissl zu viel für mich.
> Die Komponenten allerdings sind ja fast alle ganz schick.



ja,wie gesagt nur fahrbar aber noch nicht fertig
Vivid is auch schon bestellt,es kommen noch Lenker Sattel und Pedale in schwarz  und es wird noch eine neue komplett xtr verbaut,dann isses fertig!
aber jetz muss erstmal wieder Geld in die Tasche gewirtschaftet werden!


----------



## HypnoKröte (17. September 2009)

Das Teil ist ziemlich Pimp mäßig


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. September 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber es gibt seit dem 3.8. schon ein Foto von dem Rad im custom bikes blog



so so


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2009)




----------



## Enze (18. September 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> hallo!
> das hier is mein Neues.noch nicht ganz fertig aber schon mal fahrbar!
> danke Rainer!!!
> wenn mei Kamera endlich wieder da is mach ich mal schönere Bilder in freier Wildbahn


Hast du das selbst poliert oder so von Nicolai bestellt? Dachte naemlich auch schon darueber nach mein FR zu polieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (18. September 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber es gibt seit dem 3.8. schon ein Foto von dem Rad im custom bikes blog



Hatte ich also doch richtig in Erinnerung!

Btw:

Das hier finde ich auch richtig schön:


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. September 2009)

ja


----------



## Kompostman (18. September 2009)

Nee, kostet gleich viel so weit ich weiß.

_edit sagt: stimmt nicht, stimmt nicht!_


----------



## waschi82 (18. September 2009)

???


----------



## kroiterfee (18. September 2009)

edit was here.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. September 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Nee, kostet gleich viel so weit ich weiß.



 Ich bin ein, paar Postings weiter oben, auch schon drauf reingefallen....

btw. wie es aussieht schickt Nicolai ja nun doch wieder Bikes zu den Tests der Bikebravos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (18. September 2009)

ah so signatur....ok...dann is gut!


----------



## Kompostman (18. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich bin ein, paar Postings weiter oben, auch schon drauf reingefallen....



 Verdammt!


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. September 2009)

:d ich werde das wohl mal ändern müssen


----------



## chickenway-user (18. September 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hatte ich also doch richtig in Erinnerung!
> 
> Btw:
> 
> Das hier finde ich auch richtig schön:



PS: Blogger ist ******* wenn man die Bilder auch wo anders verwenden möchte!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. September 2009)

Enze schrieb:


> Hast du das selbst poliert oder so von Nicolai bestellt? Dachte naemlich auch schon darueber nach mein FR zu polieren....



natürlisch alles selber poliert!


----------



## dreamdeep (18. September 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> natürlisch alles selber poliert!


Respekt! Ich stand schon fürs mattieren 3 Stunden dran


----------



## Enze (18. September 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> natürlisch alles selber poliert!


 
Respekt


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. September 2009)

naja,der Rahmen kam schon sehr sauber!nur noc h mitm flies die Flecken um die Schweissnähte rausgeschliffen dann konnt ich schon polieren!hat ca ne stunde gedauert! dann hats mir gefallen!Der Rahmen is nicht zu 100% aufpoliert,man sieht in der sonne noch viele feine Schleifspuren!!aber grad so gefällts mir dann funkelts so schön in der Sonne
richtig ätzend wars bei der kurbel da hab ich über 5 stunden gebraucht...


----------



## 525Rainer (18. September 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt: Der Rainer fand doch deins so cool oder?



ja! auf der einen seite gefällt es mir bedenklich gut aber auf der anderen seite bin ich doch dankbar das ich diese farbkombi nicht hab weil sonst wärs mir zu schade um damit zu fahrn! das bike ist ein heiliger gral!


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. September 2009)

danke  Ich bin froh das ich es gebraucht kaufen konnte und ich mir so keine Gedanken über die Farbe machen musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. September 2009)

mein 2008er helius fr:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6358810&postcount=4834


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2009)

sau geil Kroitergedöhns


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. September 2009)

zustimm....


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

danke! wird noch geiler... bunter... 2009 zurück in die 80er


----------



## yakumo10 (22. September 2009)

Dann mal mein 2009er ST !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. September 2009)

mmmmmmhhhhhhhhhh.....schokolaaaaaaade

 Hammer!!!


----------



## waschi82 (22. September 2009)

das ist FETT!


----------



## Gehhilfe (22. September 2009)

yakumo10 schrieb:


> Dann mal mein 2009er ST !


 
Geile Farbkombi


----------



## mät__ (22. September 2009)

Hammergeil!!! 

@yakumo10
Wird mit der Hammerschmidt eigentlich das Kettengeklapper leiser? Mich stört das Geschepper am Umwerfer so dermaßen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (22. September 2009)

Der vollständigkeithalber auch hier:
Update:





Neuer Dämpfer, neue Reifen.

Gewicht: 10,7 Kg

Danke an meinem Männe


----------



## checkb (22. September 2009)

Neue Schuhe und neue Lenkstange in 78,5.





Anna Maria hat wieder Übergewicht: 16,7 Kilos. Macht trotzdem richtig Laune. 

checkb


----------



## Carnologe (22. September 2009)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Der vollständigkeithalber auch hier:
> Update:



Sehr schöner Farbton! Nicht so aufdringlich, hat was.


----------



## obim (22. September 2009)

mät schrieb:


> @yakumo10
> Wird mit der Hammerschmidt eigentlich das Kettengeklapper leiser? Mich stört das Geschepper am Umwerfer so dermaßen!



Am AM isses mit der Schmitt schon deutlich ruhiger, 
wenn man vom 2. Freilauf absieht der von Klangfarbe und Lautstärke sehr gut mit der Hope Pro II harmoniert ...


----------



## T.I.M. (23. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Anna Maria hat wieder Übergewicht: 16,7 Kilos.



Ist ein FR Heck dran, bzw. Kettenstreben, oder?
Finds mit den Fox Federelementen viel besser!!
Geile Kiste. Gewicht ist doch egal wenn die Performance stimmt


----------



## acmatze (23. September 2009)

jo, sieht sehr nach nem FR heck aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

Eben gekommen, ich übrigens auch


----------



## haha (23. September 2009)

das sollte gut werden, puffmutter


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. September 2009)

Ich glaub ich roll mal bei dir am Geschäft vorbei MR.Hörnchen. sollte mit dem Bike nicht weit weg sein von Walldorf oder ?


----------



## frankweber (23. September 2009)

Viele viele bunte smarties  will auch eins

schee dder bunde hundt


----------



## joseppe (23. September 2009)

die abdeckkappen des horst-links haben sind ja auf beiden seiten rot. ne! das geht gar nicht.

außerdem bin ich vom schwarzen hauptrahmen fast ein wenig enttäuscht. ich hätte auf ein lsd-camo getippt.

wird bestimmt hammer geil aussehen!


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich roll mal bei dir am Geschäft vorbei MR.Hörnchen. sollte mit dem Bike nicht weit weg sein von Walldorf oder ?



Nehm am besten deine Fahrradsachen mit in den Laden.Wir fahren nacher noch auf den Königstuhl 

Alla don


----------



## T.I.M. (23. September 2009)

Guru bau auf und mach ein Bild. Bin gespannt


----------



## acmatze (23. September 2009)

sehe ich das richtig, dass der umlenkhebel nur von aussen  gold eloxiert ist?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> ich hätte auf ein lsd-camo getippt.



das ist meine baustelle! 


gürü. bau auf das ding! zeig uns deinen lsd-elox-trip!


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

joseppe schrieb:


> die abdeckkappen des horst-links haben sind ja auf beiden seiten rot. ne! das geht gar nicht.




Arschgeleckt ....... Voll Psychodelic









Ist es jetzt beidseitig rot oder beidseitig grün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

;-))


----------



## habbadu (23. September 2009)

...Eben gekommen, ich übrigens auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






...ich will auch kommen...


----------



## maple leaf (23. September 2009)

Koalitions bike!


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

haha, gürü... so nu sieh zu!!


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

komm nu guru der tach is kurz!....ne ne...


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, dass der umlenkhebel nur von aussen  gold eloxiert ist?



Nö.


Geiles Gerät! Wobei so ein bunt eloxierter Hinterbau schon noch geiler wär...


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

hoi das bike ist schwarz müsste es nicht zu massiv aussehen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. September 2009)

Kacke alleine sieht immer langweilig aus , Mais im Sprühschiss macht interessant


----------



## psc1 (23. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Eben gekommen, ich übrigens auch





hi guru,

... hatte mir das erst schlimm vorgestellt, aber...



... das hat echt WAS   Bin gespannt wie es fertif aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (23. September 2009)

das bike ist aufgebauter einfach nur so der wahnsinn 

Ist ab sofort mein traum bike


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

Rechts 





Links 





und jetzt wird es eingeritten


----------



## T.I.M. (23. September 2009)

Gefällt mir besser als ich dachte!


----------



## IBKer (23. September 2009)

@ guru39

hast du einen freund der dir das eloxierst oder hast du da mit nicolai verhandelt? 
es sieht einfach so porno aus  ist schon im porno thred gepostet


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2009)

welche grösse issen datt ? 
mit ner TOTEM wäre es  göttlich.


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

M, Totem is mir zu fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (23. September 2009)

weiß jemand wie sich das Bike bergauf fährt? 

wer ist bergauf besser Liteville 901 oder AFR?
wer ist bergab besser? 

naja wascheinlich werden die liteviller sagen 901 und die nicolai fahrer das AFR. Aber 901 und AFR sind ja fürn gleichen einsatz zweck oder?


----------



## T.I.M. (23. September 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> naja wascheinlich werden die liteviller sagen 901 und die nicolai fahrer das AFR.



Da könntest du recht haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie sich das Bike bergauf fährt?
> 
> wer ist bergauf besser Liteville 901 oder AFR?
> wer ist bergab besser?
> ...



klick--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/469880


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

@guru: DAS ist mal lecker!!! hmmmm


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. September 2009)

@Guru: einfach nur *WOW*!!!

Sind das 2,5er Muddy Mary???


----------



## dersteinmetz (23. September 2009)

jou is echt gut, nur mag mir der vordere bereich optisch net so richtig gefallen. weiß abba net warum?!

vielleicht liegts am vorbau?! die kiste kommt mir so extrem hoch vor...


----------



## softbiker (23. September 2009)

Also ich bin da jetzt fast ein bissl entäuscht. Also dieser Eloxalmischmasch ist schon echt fesch. Aber ich hätte es mir jetzt bunter vorgestellt. Die Linke Seite ist schön. Rechts wirkts ein bisl blass.

Aber was ich mich immer frage wie kann man an so ein Gerät eine tschuldigung -> Mugara-Bremse bauen. Pui

Ich finde selbst die Boxxer noch too much. Da baut die Front ja schon brutal hoch.

Na und mit dieser Unterrohr-Kabelführung will ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.

Was hastn für Felgen und Speichen verbaut?


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

die boxxer baut auch nicht höher als die totem....bei diesem rad kommt nur eine der beiden gabeln ins rohr!


----------



## frankweber (23. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Rechts  eingeritten


 

Feines Teilchen - nur ne Magura Bremse sieht man ja kaum noch - mußte die weg?

Tolles Gerät


----------



## dersteinmetz (23. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Aber was ich mich immer frage wie kann man an so ein Gerät eine tschuldigung -> Mugara-Bremse bauen. Pui
> 
> Ich finde selbst die Boxxer noch too much. Da baut die Front ja schon brutal hoch.



stimmt, die bremse mag mir an dem howwel auch net so gut gefallen.
und die boxxer find ich einfach zu arg.... ne totem wäre imo die richtige wahl gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2009)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> .... ne totem wäre imo die richtige wahl gewesen.



ist zwar fetter,- doch "bockt" sie nicht ganz so hoch.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist zwar fetter,- doch "bockt" sie nicht ganz so hoch.



da muss ich Khujand recht geben, aber mir gefällt die Boxxer auch nich so besonder.
Der bunte Steuersatz kommt übrigens bei ner Totem viel besser rüber


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

ist mir zu wenig bunt. 

sonst top!


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. September 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie sich das Bike bergauf fährt?
> 
> wer ist bergauf besser Liteville 901 oder AFR?
> wer ist bergab besser?
> ...



Willst Du Nicolai oder Liteville ? das ist hier die Frage.

Wenn Du in erster Linie Bergaab fährst nimm das AFR, wenn Du Touren fahren willst mit richtigen Anstiegen nimm das AM oder bestell Dir noch ein FR. 
Ich konnte vor einiger Zeit das AFR testen und fahre selber ein FR mit einer Totem drin. Das AFR geht schon richtig gut und hat eine sehr geile Geometrie für bergab oder gerade aus. 
Das 901 ist deutlich länger wenn Du beide in Gr. L vergleichst. 
Die Geometrie ist komplett anders.


----------



## T.I.M. (23. September 2009)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> jou is echt gut, nur mag mir der vordere bereich optisch net so richtig gefallen. weiß abba net warum?



Da fehlt ein grosses Gusset so wie am ST!


----------



## frankweber (23. September 2009)

Leid will = Koreakram kein passender Vergleich zu deutscher Wertarbeit


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hoi das bike ist schwarz müsste es nicht zu massiv aussehen.




Der Umlenkhebel ist ja bunt. 

Die Front ohne das große Gusset find ich richtig gut.


----------



## IBKer (23. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Leid will = Koreakram kein passender Vergleich zu deutscher Wertarbeit



ja das ist die diskussion nicolai vs. Liteville 
Aber die firma nicolai ist find ich nicht gerade kundenfreundlich. musste ich halt leider auf der eurobike feststellen. Liteville weis ich nicht wie die sind hab mit dennen nicht geredet. Aber bei liteville sind die Rider selbst meistens unfreundlich  und bei Nicolai wäre mir das noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. September 2009)

@IBKer: was willst Du denn fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (23. September 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @IBKer: was willst Du denn fahren ?



für marke? oder meinst du ob ich freeride downhill enduro  etc. fahren will?


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. September 2009)

Marke gibt es nur eine
Ich meine den Einsatzzweck.


----------



## checkb (23. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Leid will = Koreakram kein passender Vergleich zu deutscher Wertarbeit



Was soll dieser Schwachsinn hier schon wieder? 

@IBKer

Wenn du Individualität suchst würde ich ein Nicolai nehmen. Ansonsten sind beide Marken absolut top im Bezug auf Konstruktion, Haltbarkeit, hochwertiger Verarbeitung sowie technischen Lösungen.

*Bitte weiter mit Galerie...*

checkb

PS: Der Nicolai Kundenservice ist *ERSTKLASSIG*.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> ja das ist die diskussion nicolai vs. Liteville
> Aber die firma nicolai ist find ich nicht gerade kundenfreundlich. musste ich halt leider auf der eurobike feststellen. Liteville weis ich nicht wie die sind hab mit dennen nicht geredet. Aber bei liteville sind die Rider selbst meistens unfreundlich  und bei Nicolai wäre mir das noch nicht aufgefallen



Du hast sie halt zu sehr überrascht. Weisst du, die kommen aus der Norddeutschen Tiefebene, da sieht man normal 2 Tage vorher wenn wer vorbei kommt und kann sich entsprechend drauf vorbereiten. Wohingegen die freundlichen Liteviller vom Alpenrand kommen. Da kann der Italiener mit seinen Kriegsmannen kommen und man kriegts erst mit wenn sie schon vorbei sind. Da heissts flink freundlich sein...

Ihr braucht mir jetzt übrigens nicht erzählen das es bei Nicolai hinterm Hof nen Hügel gibt. Ich war da schonmal. Und ich kenn sogar freundliche Litevillefahrer. 

Du könntest jetzt noch betrachten wo dein Geld wie steuern zahlt oder ob dein Rahmen nach bestimmten Umweltstandards hergestellt wird. Oder du ignorierst das alles und guckst einfach mal was dir besser passt. Und da kommen wir auch schon zur nächsten Frage:

Was fährst du, wie schaut eine typische Tour bei dir aus, was soll das Rad können, was muss es nicht können?
Und dann halt noch die entsprechenden Komponenten passend dazu auswählen...


----------



## DH-Luza (23. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Rechts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**Wow*, pornöses Teil ...! *

Tipp: Du kannst/ darfst auch eine Leitung mit 90°-Fitting für die Marta verwenden (Bremsleitung der Gustav M), dann mußt Du die Disctube hinten nicht in einem solch ausladenden Bogen verlegen - guckst Du:
Also entweder am ursprünglichen Leitungsanschluß der Zange...
 
...oder seitlich *edit*, dort, wo normalerweise die Verschlußmadenschraube sitzt, dann als Banjo-Fitting!

Die Screens sind aus 'nem Zubehör-Video entnommen, zu finden auf der Heimseite der Schwaben bei der Marta SL ([email protected]:00min)

Luzi


----------



## softbiker (23. September 2009)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> *Wow*, pornöses Teil ...!
> 
> Tipp: Du kannst/ darfst auch eine Leitung mit 90°-Fitting für die Marta verwenden (Bremsleitung der Gustav M), dann mußt Du die Disctube hinten nicht in einem solch ausladenden Bogen verlegen - guckst Du:
> Also entweder am ursprünglichen Leitungsanschluß der Zange...
> ...



Genau deswegen finde ich Magura zum würgen. Wer kommt schon auf die selten dämliche Idee in die Zange auf der Seite ein zweiten Anschluss zu setzen. Tssss. Dass kann man mit nem schönen geraden Goodridge-Fitting aber tausendmal schöner lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (23. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> "...Wer kommt schon auf die selten dämliche Idee [...] auf der Seite ein(en) [...] Anschluss zu setzen.















Scheinbar alle!  
Ist bei der Marta aber eigentlich kein zweiter bzw. neuer Anschluß, sondern dort wird normalerweise die Zange per Madenschraube verschlossen!  

Er könnte den 90°-Anschluß aber auch dort anschließen, wo jetzt seine gerade Leitung abgeht ... - wenn DICH das so stört! 
Hatte ich oben aber geschrieben! 

Luzi


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen positiven Kommentare 

Zu dem Bremsen: Das ist die Marta SL mit FR Freigabe! Sie sind superleicht
und haben einen Druckpunkt wie ich ihn mag! 90° Winkelabgang kommt natürlich noch.
Wenn sie sich jedoch als Fehlkauf erweisen sollten, fliegen sie wieder raus, 
ganz einfach!


Zur blassen rechten Seite: Vorspannmuttern in bunt sind bestellt 
Es war halt schwer sich das visuell vorzustellen 

Zur Boxxer: Die Totem mag ne gute Gabel sein, passt aber nicht in *mein* optisches Beuteschema 
Ich fand DC Gabeln schon immer geil und das wird bestimmt auch so bleiben!

Zum Baik: 17,Kg  Ich konnte es leider noch nicht richtig testen, ich war nur bei uns hier im Kaff aufm Dirt Park und habe ein paar kleine Hüpfer gemacht, da war es aber schon sehr geil 
Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich schön straff an, schnuft aber alles schön weg 

Zur Hammerschmidt: Im Overdrive hört sie sich an als wenn ein Vibrator
am laufen wäre 

Fazit bisher: sehr geil! @Nicolai, well done 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

Word!


----------



## chridsche (23. September 2009)

Maaann Guru, da traut sich ja keiner mehr sein Bike zu posten...
Machs trotzdem...








...und wenn die Elox-Teile weiterhin so schön vor sich hinoxidieren hat sich das mit den versch. Rottönen von selbst erledigt...im Winter kriegt die Dicke eh ein neues Kleid.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. September 2009)

schönes radl guru! auch das weisse weiss zu gefallen zwecks decoless style.



IBKer schrieb:


> wer ist bergauf besser Liteville 901 oder AFR?
> wer ist bergab besser?



immer das mit dem motivierteren und besseren fahrer. also such dir das rad aus das dich besser motiviert und dir besser passt.
die liteviller lassen ihr rad meisst vom forum aussuchen, absegnen und zusammenstellen. damit kannst du  nichts falsch machen weil das was allen passt hat bestimmt eine schnittmenge die auch zu dir passt. der nicolai fahrer will eher seine fantasie und unbegrenzte möglichkeiten ausleben. er fragt nicht, warum hat das nicolai XY nicht dieses steuerrohr und jenes sitzrohr und warum diesen federweg und lässt sich das dankbar begründen sondern er bestellt sich einfach das was er braucht. muss hardtail bestellen! muss spezielle geo und spezielle rahmenform bestellen um speziell radlfahren zu können! muss gehen bestellen spezielle rad bei gute deutschfirma nicolai!


----------



## Deleted63707 (23. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Rechts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön. 

Am Schatten lässt sich der Sonnenstand ablesen. Da haste aber zick-zack das Babe zusammengeschraubt - wie immer...

Alter! Sogar die mini-Clips-Halter für die Bremsleitungen sind bunt!!! 

Apropos BOXXER. Is doch "egal" wie hoch die baut. HAUPSACHE sie harmoniert mit dem Dämpfer! 

FAZIT:
Mutig 
Genial 
Geschmackssache EXTRA-
NICOLAI rockt


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

wegen sitzen auf dem in ich zum fr gekommen  danke! 

was wiegt deine mutti? 





chridsche schrieb:


> Maaann Guru, da traut sich ja keiner mehr sein Bike zu posten...
> Machs trotzdem...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## checkb (23. September 2009)

@Guru

Gibet das AFR auch ohne Stummel hinter dem Sitzrohr? 

checkb


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

Nein!

Ist quasi ein Überbleibsel vom ST.

Gruß.


----------



## checkb (23. September 2009)

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. September 2009)

Die Zukunft wird es Richten.


----------



## chridsche (24. September 2009)

@Herb
Man tut was man kann ...Personenwaage meint irgendwas um 17,2kg...


----------



## checkb (24. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Zukunft wird es Richten.



Habe noch 1 - 2 Jahre Zeit und bis dahin gibet auch E-AFRs.


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Habe noch 1 - 2 Jahre Zeit und bis dahin gibet auch E-AFRs.


----------



## frankweber (24. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Schwachsinn hier schon wieder?
> 
> Kommt Liteville etwa nicht aus Korea?
> 
> Schwachsinn ist was anderes, oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

die diskussion führt doch zu nix.


----------



## dantist (24. September 2009)

@ guru: schönes AFR!! Was wiegt der Rahmen (mit Dämpfer)?


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

Sorry, net gewogen.


----------



## timtim (24. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Leid will = Koreakram kein passender Vergleich zu deutscher Wertarbeit



das "schwachsinn" bezog sich auch sicherlich auf den ganzen satz !
immer wieder interessant wie arroganz und ignoranz sich durch alle bereiche des täglichen lebens ziehen................

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

Könnt ihr jetzt bitte mit dem Liteville vs Nicolai aufhören, das ist Babykacka!


----------



## softbiker (24. September 2009)

Meine Meinung 



Falco Mille schrieb:


> ... Nur bitte nicht immer diese fiesen Vergleiche mit Liteville. Das schmerzt. Wir verstehen wirklich nicht, was wir mit einer Asia Importmarke gemeinsam haben sollen. Auch können wir Euch versichern, dass wir uns bei der Konzeption neuer Nicolai Modelle nicht von Kastrationszangen inspirieren lassen...
> Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## waschi82 (24. September 2009)

Word!


----------



## frankweber (24. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Meine Meinung


 

niemand wollte eine Diskussion anstreben, es ist so wie im Zitat von Falco dargestellt, bastaund jeder soll fahren was er will


----------



## Speedpreacher (24. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Eben gekommen, ich übrigens auch



Sieht total zum Kot... aus :kotz:!
Das Schöne allerdings ist, dass bei und mit Nicolai alles möglich ist. Für wirklich jeden Geschmack ist was dabei, und wenn's mal nicht gehen (sollte) wird es eben möglich gemacht - und das ist's was zählt! DES INDIVIDUALISTEN TRAUM


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

Speedpreacher schrieb:


> Sieht total zum Kot... aus :kotz:!



Danke  

kann ja nicht jedem gefallen 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

hihi. bunt ist trumpf. bei gürü ists das eloxal bei  mir das pulver.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. September 2009)

hey rainer bekommt man (also ich) die Lagerdeckel auch in blau oder Sonderanfertigung?


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

Es geht voran  




Kennt jmd jmd der RS Revelation Gabeln besorgen kann ? 
2010 er ?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

ui du bist aber schon weit.  was wiegt denn der bash?


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

51 Pornöse Grämmer , das gefräste N kommt auf dem Bild nicht so zur Geltung. 

Bremsen sind übrigens weg, es kommt demnächste ien Paket aus England 

Und weiter kanns einfach noch nicht gehn ohne Gabel deshalb ja meine Frage


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

hopehophope? 

ui 51 gramm... na das wäre doch was für mein helius... die sub 16 werden greifbar...


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

Willst es wissen ?^^
















Hope Tech M4 für V Tech X2 für H


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

warum nicht diese aufteilung? zwei verschiedene griffe?


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

Das sind die selben Griffe nur andere Sättel 

Vorne braucht man mehr Power hinten weniger u es spart Gewicht ;-D


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

einmal leichtbauer immer leichtbauer 

nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (24. September 2009)

n8


----------



## DJT (24. September 2009)

@Kröte: Hat der Dämpfer schon 57mm Hub? Sieht so kurz aus bzw. die Umlenkhebel stehen ausgeferdert bei mir weiter hinten hab ich den Eindruck. Ausser es täuscht so auf'm Bild

MfG DJT


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

Nene ist schon der 57 er High Volume nur ist die Luft draußen und ich hab keine neue rein gefüllt  wollt mal sehn ob der überhaupt läuft


----------



## DJT (24. September 2009)

Aso  
Was hast für ne Druckstufe, bist ja auch nicht der schwerste wie's aussieht


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

66 Stramme Kilo 

Wegen Setup konnte ich noch nix in Erfahrung bringen leider  ohne Gabel geht mom nix voran.


----------



## DJT (24. September 2009)

Ich meinte die interne Dämpfereinstellung, gibt ja 3 Balken Zugstufe, 3 Balken Druckstufe 

egal, gehört nicht hier in die Galerie


----------



## manitoosj (26. September 2009)

So jetzt kommt mein Hobel auch mal... ich hoffe er gefällt!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476309
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476307
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476305


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. September 2009)

seh nix...


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2009)

net nur du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (26. September 2009)

manitoosj schrieb:


> So jetzt kommt mein Hobel auch mal... ich hoffe er gefällt!





SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> seh nix...




Er meint sicher dieses ?


----------



## BOSTAD (26. September 2009)

@ Guru

Ich find dein Bike goil... Viele bunte Smarties


----------



## frankweber (26. September 2009)

schöner hobel bis auf Kurbel und Pedale ( .......die sind bestimmt schon im Zulauf in schönerer Optik) funktionell gibt es nix gg XT und shimano Pedal zu sagen, nur in dem schönen bike mit the cleg etc an ziemlich langen Strippen limitiert es schon so eine Allerweltkurbel mit so einem Allerweltspedal .

ich geb mehr als 90 Punkte mit xt aber mehr als 95 mit ner schwarzen Kurbel und nem schönen Pedal

Hammerschmidt wär auch geil !


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2009)

Danke Bostad!

Morgen werde ich es einweihen, und nächste Woche ein Rennen damit fahren


----------



## Flugrost (26. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich es einweihen, ...



Falz, Beerpfelden oder KS?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. September 2009)

ja die XT find ich auch lahm an dem sonst so konsequent gestylten bike!ich würd die Race Face Atlas fr in rot oder schwarz hinbaun!dann noch den eckigen Thomson x4 Vorbau und ne schaltbare Kettenführung dann wärs für _mich_ perfekt!
aber auch so schon top
und am wichtigsten is ja eh das es dir gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. September 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Falz, Beerpfelden oder KS?



KS! Willste mit?

Swany kommt auch 

13:00h am Puff.


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. September 2009)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Er meint sicher dieses ?



@Manitoosj: Du musst den Dämpfer in der untere Bohrung einschrauben. Du kannst den Federweg nicht nutzen, so schlägt das Hinterrad am Sitzrohr an. 

Wenn Du den Dämpfer in der unteren Bohrung hast schleifft der Reifen so gerade so am Sitzrohr wenn Du am ende des Federweges angekommen bist.


----------



## manitoosj (26. September 2009)

Also die Bilder einzufügen hat wohl nicht geklappt, werd ich die Tage nochmal probieren, jetzt is die Zeit zu knapp.

@Kunstflieger: Danke für den Tip!  Werd ich noch ändern!

@SOERWEIWELFRANK: die Kurbel wurde schon von meiner Designministerin bemängelt... wir dalso noch geändert, aber erst muss wieder nen bißchen Kohle ran. Und die Kefü hab ich auch schon im Kopf, ich bin mir nur noch nich einig, ob ich 3fach dran lasse oder doch 2fach drauß mache.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. September 2009)

jau,des mit der Kohle kenn ich!
wenn du viel längere Touren fährst ist dreifach schon gut,wenn hauptsächlich bergab geht und weniger Tour reichen 38er und 24er vollkommen wie ich finde!wie auch immer du dich da entscheidest schau doch mal bei g-junkies vorbei!Fahr seit zwei jahren problemfrei die 2G!Hinschrauben und vergessen
vor allem sind die neuen Modelle noch leichter und schöner


----------



## OldSchool (26. September 2009)

@manitoosj,

saugeiles Bike! 

Willste damit auch Touren fahren?


----------



## John McLeash (27. September 2009)

@Guru

Der Lenkwinkel sieht sehr steil aus, kannst oder hast du den mal gemessen?


----------



## T.I.M. (27. September 2009)

John McLeash schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> Der Lenkwinkel sieht sehr steil aus, kannst oder hast du den mal gemessen?



Nicolai gibt den Winkel mit einer Gabel mit 565mm Einbauhöhe mit 66,8 Grad an. Ich glaube der Winkel wirkt auf den Bilder steiler als er ist.
Das könnte am nach hinten stark abfallenden Oberrohr liegen.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

John McLeash schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> Der Lenkwinkel sieht sehr steil aus, kannst oder hast du den mal gemessen?



Der Winkel wirkt auch steil weil das Gelände da leicht abschüssig ist!







Zu dem war das Rad auch noch nicht zu 100pro fertig und ich hatte noch nen kleinen Montagefehler bei der Gabel.

Ich habe mal neutralerer Bilder gemacht auf denen die Geometrie besser abzuschätzen ist.
(Ausserdem habe ich versucht die Kamera grade zu halten )










Ich denke das die Winkel für einen Freerider vollkommen klar gehen!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## fuzzball (27. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



ich find  bis auf die HS,der grau/plastik look passt nicht zu dem goilen Rahmen.
Aber wieso eine Boxxer? Wieso keine Totem oder was richtiges wie eine Bos N´Dee? Keine Kritik nur die Neugier


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. September 2009)

hey Rainer!absolut geiles Ding!das einzige was mir persönlich gar nich gefällt, sind die Pedale!da könnt au no was farbiges dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manitoosj (27. September 2009)

@OldSchool
ja, zum touren is es auchgedacht

@SOERWEIWELFRANK
gjunkies hab ich schon ins auge gefasst, die haben ja auch ne dreifach führung. ich hatte früher mal son kleines röllchen an meiner unteren strebe dran, damit konnt ich auch 3fach fahren, aber sowas scheints nich mehr zu geben, bzw. ist wohl auch überholt.


----------



## mät__ (27. September 2009)

@nicloai.fan und @ guru: 

Sehr sehr geile Räder! @Fan: was wiegt dein FR so wie es da steht?


----------



## nicolai.fan (27. September 2009)

mät schrieb:


> @nicloai.fan und @ guru:
> 
> Sehr sehr geile Räder! @Fan: was wiegt dein FR so wie es da steht?



Rad gehört mir nicht , es gehört  manitoosj. Habe nur Bild für ihn eingestellt .
Aber trotzdem geile Kiste


----------



## zwops (27. September 2009)

alles so sauber hier...
letzten donnerstag ging`s in willingen schmutzig daher...neu sind also die drei kilo schlamm am bike 




ok ok, neu ist auch der stark gekröpfte truvativ holzfeller lenker


----------



## mhedder (27. September 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> alles so sauber hier...
> letzten donnerstag ging`s in willingen schmutzig daher...neu sind also die drei kilo schlamm am bike
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal wieder ein Bike, das nicht wie geleckt sondern nach artgerechter Haltung ausschaut... 

Wieviel Rise hat denn der Lenker? Sieht irgendwie nach wesentlich mehr als 50mm auf dem Bild aus...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. September 2009)

Das neue von guru gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Aber wieso eine Boxxer? Wieso keine Totem oder was richtiges wie eine Bos N´Dee? Keine Kritik nur die Neugier



Die Bos gibt es nur in weiß, und weiß mag ich nicht ganz einfach.

Gegenfrage, weshalb keine Boxxer?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## schlammdiva (28. September 2009)

@ guru39

richtig schick, dein Bike


----------



## OldSchool (28. September 2009)

@ guru,

ja richtig tolles bike. Erst habe ich gedacht es zu bunt aus aber nach ein paar Bilder finde ich es richtig klasse! 

Ich hoffe es fährt so klasse wie es aussieht.

Freue mich schon auf die Rückkehr in die Nicolai Familie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

Danke Mädel(s) und Jungs 

@Alte Schule 

Das Baik fährt sich absolut genial, das beste das ich bis jetzt untern Hintern hatte 

Hab seit Sonntag ein Dauergrinsen in der Fresse 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## zwops (28. September 2009)

@mhedder
doch doch, ist der holzfeller mit 50mm rise.  wenn`s nach mehr aussieht muss es an der perspektive liegen


----------



## mhedder (29. September 2009)

> @mhedder
> doch doch, ist der holzfeller mit 50mm rise. wenn`s nach mehr aussieht muss es an der perspektive liegen



Okay, dann täuscht das Bild doch etwas. Der meines Kumpels sieht in Natura zumindest wesentlich flacher aus...


----------



## fuzzball (29. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Bos gibt es nur in weiß, und weiß mag ich nicht ganz einfach.
> 
> Gegenfrage, weshalb keine Boxxer?
> 
> Gruß Guru.



wie gesagt nur die Neugier


----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

Es wird bald sehr bunt...


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2009)

Bild gäyt net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

...bei mir ging es zwar vorher auch, aber ich habe es mal woanders hochgeladen


----------



## waschi82 (29. September 2009)

jetzt passts! aha..alt-teile???
oder werden diese gepimpt??


----------



## dreamdeep (29. September 2009)

Guru hat jetzt wohl nen neuen Trend geschaffen 

Der Trend der letzten 1-2 Jahre, möglichst viele gleichfarbige Eloxalteile ans Bike zu bauen, finde ich schrecklich - höchste Zeit dass dieses mal etwas aufgelockert wird


----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Es wird bald sehr bunt...



Wenn man diese Buchstaben aneinander reiht, ergeben sie manchmal sinn 
Mein Bike steht grad bei mir im Zimmer. Griffe ab, Lagerkappen ab, Bremshebel ab und meinen hinteren Mantel habe ich vorhin zu Continental geschickt...


----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)

ohja es wird bald sehr bunt.


----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

Um genau zu sein: Rot, Orange, Grün, Violett und Blau.
Die Bremshebel wollte ich ursprünglich Rot eloxieren lassen,
doch nun werden sie schwarz. Wird sonst zu viel


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Guru hat jetzt wohl nen neuen Trend geschaffen


----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

Jetzt muss er nur noch die Teile selbst eloxieren bzw. auf Vorrat kaufen, dann ist er reich


----------



## Carnologe (29. September 2009)

So siehts aktuell aus...
Unter der HRad Felge liegt mittlerweile ein dickes Tuch


----------



## softbiker (30. September 2009)

hä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (30. September 2009)

Ja mi legts fett  Das Teil ist ja mal der Hammer.
Ich finds so geil... Die Boxxer WC was ein Traum in dem Bike.
Allerdings gewichtsmäßig schauts net unbedingt nach bergauf aus. Da ist der Umwerfer doch ne echte Täuschmaßnahme


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2009)

Hab nochmal nachgebes...gepimmt 






ät Softy,
dem Carnologen seine Fuhre geht schon Bergauf, ich war mehr wie einmal
dabei 

alla.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

gürü, 

ist die ander seite vom hebel auch poliert?

irrer typ


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2009)

Der Hebel is net poliert der is raw  Der andere Hebel is Gold elox 

Neu sind die Vorspannmuttern (gold und orange) bei rawen Hebel, da war vorher schwarz und silber drinn.

siehe hier:


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

jetzt noch verschiedenfarbige resetpedale mit verschiedenen achsdeckeln...


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2009)

Wenn ich im Lotto gewinn


----------



## Elfriede (30. September 2009)

Farbige Dämpferventilkappe!


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. September 2009)

@guru: wird ja immer schöner dein Bike! Welche Reifenbreite haben die Muddy Mary´s ???

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2009)

Danke!

26x2,35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (30. September 2009)

kleines update meinerseits...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## User85319 (30. September 2009)

Geil <3

die Sattelklemme und die Zughalter sind aber too much, außerdem würd ich ne weiße Thor reinmachen.
Is aber Geschmacksache...feines Gerät.


----------



## some.body (30. September 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> kleines update meinerseits...



Ist das Gold-Elox oder Orange-Elox? Sieht man nicht richtig, weil das Foto so dunkel ist. Na vermutlich eher Gold.
Genau das hatte ich demnaechst auch vor, aber wenn ich's nun so sehe ... bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. 
Irgendwas passt nicht. Ist die Sattelklemme von Hope? Das Hope-Gold ist sicher anders als das von Nicolai, oder?


----------



## Boondog (30. September 2009)

@ some.body
ist alles Gold elox, Naben und Sattelklemme sind von Hope und weichen leider etwas vom Nicolai Gold ab...

hier ein Foto in der Sonne.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## some.body (30. September 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> @ some.body
> ist alles Gold elox, Naben und Sattelklemme sind von Hope und weichen leider etwas vom Nicolai Gold ab...
> 
> hier ein Foto in der Sonne.



OK, in der Sonne gefaellt mir das Gold wesentlich besser 
Schade dass das Hope-Gold anders ist.

Hab grad bei Nicolai geschaut ... im neuen Order-Generator ... die Farbe heisst gar nicht Gold-Elox. 
Es gibt nur gelb-orange eloxal oder kuper eloxal. Deins ist dann wohl das gelb-orange und das heftigere Orange ist das kupfer.
Hat jemand ein Foto von kupfer-eloxal?


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Hebel is net poliert der is raw  Der andere Hebel is Gold elox
> 
> Neu sind die Vorspannmuttern (gold und orange) bei rawen Hebel, da war vorher schwarz und silber drinn.
> 
> siehe hier:



das XO Schaltwerk könnte noch Farbe vertragen, die gibet doch jetzt in den ganzen eloxalfarben - z.B Grün wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (30. September 2009)

So - mein Helius mal wieder. Ist zwar nichts wirklich neu, aber was solls.





Nächstes Jahr gibts wohl eine neue Gabel (entweder Fox 36 Van, Totem, 66 oder was auch immer). Hmm, und ein wenig abspecken sollte die Dame auch - werde ihr für den Anfang wohl eine Titandschraubendiät verpassen müssen


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

helius fr geht!!

speck an den pedalen ab. und verbau im bereich der dämpferaufnahmen kein titan..


----------



## dantist (30. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> helius fr geht!!
> 
> speck an den pedalen ab. und verbau im bereich der dämpferaufnahmen kein titan..



Danke, danke.
Pedalen kommen bald mal leichtere. Und sonst gibt es noch so ein paar Abspeckkandidaten... Dämpferaufnahme sollte meines Wissens kein Problem sein, wenn da Titan verbaut wird....  (Sorry für Offtopic).


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. September 2009)

Gurus geilem Bike fehlt nur noch das SW


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

yesyes rasta-style!

irgendjemand hier berichtete mal davon das die titanschrauben an de rdämpferaufnahme die biege machten. im wahrsten sinne des wortes.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> Danke, danke.
> Pedalen kommen bald mal leichtere. Und sonst gibt es noch so ein paar Abspeckkandidaten... Dämpferaufnahme sollte meines Wissens kein Problem sein, wenn da Titan verbaut wird....  (Sorry für Offtopic).



Der Sackschwere Bashguard wäre auch noch ein Kandidat 

Ich finde den von Kroiter erwähnten Thread gerade auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall hatte das schon jemand ausprobiert, mit dem Ergebnis das alle 6 Schrauben verbogen sind. Vor den Schrauben wäre auch eine Titanfeder sinnvoller. Und statt dem Steelset einen AH-07 oder zumindest den Reset Alu.


----------



## Carnologe (30. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja mi legts fett  Das Teil ist ja mal der Hammer.
> Ich finds so geil... Die Boxxer WC was ein Traum in dem Bike.
> Allerdings gewichtsmäßig schauts net unbedingt nach bergauf aus. Da ist der Umwerfer doch ne echte Täuschmaßnahme



Danke, ich finds auch geil 
Gewichtstechnisch liege ich bzw. mein Bike zwischen 18 und 19 KG und auf dem kleinen KB ist der Uphill machbar. Es darf allerdings nicht zu steil werden, sonst kommt das Gewicht sehr zum tragen...


----------



## softbiker (1. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Danke, ich finds auch geil
> Gewichtstechnisch liege ich bzw. mein Bike zwischen 18 und 19 KG und auf dem kleinen KB ist der Uphill machbar. Es darf allerdings nicht zu steil werden, sonst kommt das Gewicht sehr zum tragen...



Nene also komm Meister 18 -19 Kilo das glaub ich jetz nicht.

Meine Kiste hat 17,2 und da ist gar nix Leichtbau. Fährst du noch ein Klumpen Gold mit dir rumm?


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Vergleich von ST und FR hinkt wohl ein bischen...


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)

welches st? 


tim, danke für die helius-fr-erleuchtung. perfektes bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (1. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nene also komm Meister 18 -19 Kilo das glaub ich jetz nicht.
> 
> Meine Kiste hat 17,2 und da ist gar nix Leichtbau.....



Er hat ein ST mit einer Boxxer. Gegenüber Lyrik und FR haben wir doch schon genug Mehrgewicht um auf 18 zu kommen....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## frankweber (1. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nene also komm Meister 18 -19 Kilo das glaub ich jetz nicht.
> 
> Meine Kiste hat 17,2 und da ist gar nix Leichtbau. Fährst du noch ein Klumpen Gold mit dir rumm?


 

Du= FR ;carnologe =ST ; ist rahmenmässig doch schon ein erheblicher Gewichtsunterschied glaub ich


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Oktober 2009)

Genau das meinte ich mit meinem Beitrag, das der Vergleich hinkt! 

@ kroiter: Freut mich das Du zufrieden bist, tut mir auch immer noch im Herzen weh...


----------



## softbiker (1. Oktober 2009)

Uh hab ich doch glatt jetzt verwechselt. 
War wohl nur auf das FR über seinem Post von dantist eingeschossen

Bin ja auch ganz blind. Da dachte ich schon dem Carni seins isn AFR. Bis ich drauf gekommen bin dass da ja WUNDERSCHÖNE N-Gussets drann sind und die Dämpferaufnahme ganz anders ist.

Ich bin da schon auch am überlegen ob ich nicht doch ein AFR order. Ich finde dieses Elox-Orange ja so megageil. Ob die mir wohl ans AFR so N-Gussets drannbruzzeln würden?

Was denkt ihr denn dass ich für meinen Rahmen mit DHX Dämpfer noch bekomme? Ist leider nur bis 160mm Gabel ohne ISCG und mit Schnellspannern. Ich glaub ich muss da wohl mal hinschreiben.

Aber ein Angebot ohne Bestellung ist wohl nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)

deins geht doch bis 180. hast doch die gleichlangen schweissnähte am gusset...


----------



## softbiker (1. Oktober 2009)

Nein leider leider sonst hätte ich schon längst was größeres verbaut. 
Die hinterste Schweißnaht ist ein bisl dünner als die vorderen zwei das heisst ergo nur 160mm leider leider.
Der Rahmen ist echt superschön aber geärgert hab ich mich trotzdem.

1. hab ich was überholtes gekauft
2. kam 1 Monat später das AM raus
3. hab ich keine ISCG-Aufnahme

Jetzt hab ich aber nen Rahmen und der FR wird ausm Programm genommen und durch das AFR ersetzt.

Naja ich hätte mich hald vorher nur gut informieren müssen. Bloß gut dass ich keinen Händler mehr gefunden hab der mir nen 07er Rahmen verkauft hat.
Da hätte ich mich doch sonst schon sehr in Arsch gebissen.

Jetz hab ich ne mail an N geschickt und gerade erst diesen schicken Konfigurator gesehen. Da würde mein erlauchtes Baby auf stolze 2649,- kommen. Nun ja wenn ich für meinen Rahmen mit Dämpfer noch 1500 bekommen würde könnte ich dass ja noch verkraften.


----------



## chridsche (1. Oktober 2009)

@softbiker
Jetzt machste mich ein wenig nervös...
Mein FR habe ich Ende 08 bekommen, hat auch noch die "alte" Dämpferaufnahme, so wie bei Dir...
Kann bei den Schweißnähten allerdings nicht wirklich einen Größen- oder Längenunterschied festellen; bis jetzt ist mir bei den div. Detailbildern im Forum auch kein FR untergekommen, bei denen klar ersichtlich wäre, dass sich die Schweißnähte gravierend unterscheiden, sprich noch nicht für 565mm Gabeln freigegeben wären. Hast Du evtl. Fotos?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)

jetzt macht ihr mich wuschig. wie sieht denn die neue dämpfer aufnahme aus?


----------



## chridsche (1. Oktober 2009)

naja, nennen wirs mal modifiziert...





Bei den ersten 08er FRs wurde wohl noch die 07er Aufnahme verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (1. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Dämpferaufnahme hat das Ganze nichts zu tun.  Sondern mit den Schweissnähten vom Steuerrohrgusset zum Unterrohr.

Wenn alle 3 Teil-Schweissnähten gleich lang und gleich breit sind, ist/sollte der Rahmen für 180mm Gabeln freigegeben sein.

Wenn die untere/letzte Schweissnaht (am nächsten zum Tretlager hin) schmaler oder kürzer ist, als die ersten 2, dann ist bei 555mm Einbaulänge Schluss.


----------



## softbiker (1. Oktober 2009)

Die Erkennung für die 565mm-Gabelfreigabe hat Testi ja schon erklärt.

Die Dämpferaufnahme bei 08 ist gerade ab 09 ist sie nach hinten gezogen.

Und das die erste 08er-Serie nicht bis 180mm freigegeben ist, liegt daran das in den späteren 08er Modellen ein anderer Rohrsatz verbaut ist.


----------



## chridsche (1. Oktober 2009)

schon klar, nur da es ja keinen def. Zeitpunkt für diese " Umstellung" gab/ gibt, dachte ich, dass das evtl. ein weiterer Hinweis  (Sherlock) sein könnte...
Egal, ich find meine gleichlang und gleichdick


----------



## fuzzball (1. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Du= FR ;carnologe =ST ; ist rahmenmässig doch schon ein erheblicher Gewichtsunterschied glaub ich



nur knappe 500gr  wobei ich 18kg fürs ST schon respektabel finde, meins will einfach nicht die 20kg knacken


----------



## nox_ (1. Oktober 2009)

Soo... mit etwas Verspätung nun auch Bilder von meinem AFR.














Es geht mit der 2-Step Totem erstaunlich gut Bergauf. 
Bin das FR leider nur ein paar Stunden probegefahren. 
Kann es daher leider nicht vergleichen.

Gewicht: 17,5 (Messung mit Personenwaage :/ )


----------



## kingmatthi (1. Oktober 2009)

Korsika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> Soo... mit etwas Verspätung nun auch Bilder von meinem AFR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Kollega,
schick dein AFR 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Carnologe (1. Oktober 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Der Vergleich von ST und FR hinkt wohl ein bischen...



Ein wenig 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> welches st?



Meins 



balticnor schrieb:


> Er hat ein ST mit einer Boxxer. Gegenüber Lyrik und FR haben wir doch schon genug Mehrgewicht um auf 18 zu kommen....



Richtig 



frankweber schrieb:


> Du= FR ;carnologe =ST ; ist rahmenmässig doch schon ein erheblicher Gewichtsunterschied glaub ich




Immernoch richtig 



softbiker schrieb:


> Uh hab ich doch glatt jetzt verwechselt.
> War wohl nur auf das FR über seinem Post von dantist eingeschossen
> Bin ja auch ganz blind. Da dachte ich schon dem Carni seins isn AFR.



Setzen 6 



fuzzball schrieb:


> nur knappe 500gr  wobei ich 18kg fürs ST schon respektabel finde, meins will einfach nicht die 20kg knacken



Bin froh, dass es unter 20Kg ist...


----------



## softbiker (1. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Setzen 6




Gott, ich liebe es streng


----------



## Carnologe (1. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Gott, ich liebe es streng



*groooar*


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)




----------



## checkb (1. Oktober 2009)

@Nox

17,5 kg? Kann ich nicht glauben.

Dein AFR sieht geil aus.  

checkb


----------



## ChrisPi (2. Oktober 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> Soo... mit etwas Verspätung nun auch Bilder von meinem AFR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöner u. robuster Aufbau.Gewichtsmäßig wärs mir etwas zu schwer


----------



## Shamus (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## obim (3. Oktober 2009)

Die Gabel ist falschrum 
Und warum fällt das nicht um?
Was ist das für ein Schaltwerk?
Teuflischer Augenschmaus das  - seeeehr stimmig für mich!
Gewicht?
Edit: Seh ich da Prestaventile? Warum?


----------



## tommek (3. Oktober 2009)

@shamus

schönes Bike 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. Oktober 2009)

geiler scheiss! 

bis auf die langen presta-ventile. auch wenns praktisch ist.


----------



## fuzzball (3. Oktober 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


>


ich finds klasse  und dazu noch mit der schönen, sauberen Zugverlegung; wie machen sich denn die Reifen? Gewicht?



obim schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Schaltwerk?


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...edium=450x250&utm_campaign=sramdesignyourride würde auch zu Gurus AFR passen


----------



## José94 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Dt Gabeln passen einfach zu Nicolai !


----------



## abbath (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich find die furchtbar. Genau wie Highrizer mit normalen Vorbauten (also keinen DH Stummeln) - trotzdem ist das Rad genial. Schwarz/rot konsequent durchgezogen (Sattel und Lenker sind noch OK) und offensichtlich mit Liebe aufgebaut. Was willste mehr?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. Oktober 2009)

wirklich sehr schön aufgebaut......

fast zu schön...

wird es denn auch mal richtig bewegt...oder hängt es im Wohnzimmer??


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2009)

nachts sind zwar die katzen grau...


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> wirklich sehr schön aufgebaut......



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, der Aufbau ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, ausser man tauscht den Rahmen gegen ein AC, kurzen Vorbau und verstellbare Sattelklemme. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Rein Optisch gefällt es mir auch


----------



## birga-meister (4. Oktober 2009)

wo bekommt man den die panaracer her?


----------



## schlammdiva (4. Oktober 2009)

@ Shamus 
Stimmiges Bike 

Sind die Kettenblatschrauben von NC17 und passt das genau von der Farbe her mit den Nicolai Aufklebern/ Elox Teilen?

Was für eine Sattelklemme ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, der Aufbau ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, ausser man tauscht den Rahmen gegen ein AC, kurzen Vorbau und verstellbare Sattelklemme. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Rein Optisch gefällt es mir auch



Joa, dem kann ich mich anschliessen... wobei mich optisch auch Vorbau und Lenker extrem stören.
Ich leg auch viel mehr wert auf die Stimmigkeit des Aufbaus und des Gesamteindrucks, als auf die bis ins Detail verwurstelte Farbanpassung einzelner Schrauben.


----------



## fuzzball (4. Oktober 2009)

was gibts denn an dem Vorbau/Lenker auszusetzen  es wäre ziemlich dämlich einen kurzen Vorbau zu fahren, wenn man sich dann auf dem Bike nicht wohlfühlt. Persönlich wäre mir eine bessere Fahrbarkeit wichtiger, als irgendein optischer/stimmiger Gesamteindruck (da bekommt man ja kurzfristig den Eindruck im Liteville Forum zu sein).

Ist nur soein Gedanke, aber vielleicht gab es zu der Zeit des Aufbaus noch kein AC.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2009)

> was gibts denn an dem Vorbau/Lenker auszusetze


Ein 120-130mm Vorbau ist auf einem Enduro Bike einfach fehl an Platz, genauso wie eine Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner. So kann das Bike nicht artgerecht bewegt werden.



fuzzball schrieb:


> Persönlich wäre mir eine bessere Fahrbarkeit wichtiger, als irgendein optischer/stimmiger Gesamteindruck.


Genau darum geht es ja. Das Bike kommt gut an, weil es optisch mit dem durchgezogen schwarz/rot stimmig ist. Funktionell ist der Aufbau für ein AM imho nicht durchdacht.

Ich möchte das Bike ja auch nicht verreißen, muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht und wie es ihm taugt. Aber ich persönlich kann das halt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## balticnor (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ich dachte das ist die Helius Galerie und nicht die Mecker Meile.....


----------



## accutrax (4. Oktober 2009)

gruss accu


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2009)

balticnor schrieb:


> Hey, ich dachte das ist die Helius Galerie und nicht die Mecker Meile.....


Keiner meckert hier, wir haben nur unsere Meinung gepostet. Auch wenn die nicht komplett positiv ausfällt, sollte das kein Problem sein. War hier in der Galerie bisher noch nie anders. Mal gefällt jemand der Sattel nicht, mal der Lenker. Musste mein Bike genauso über sich ergehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb trau ich mich momentan nciht, mein Rad zu posten, ich werd' MINDESTENS wegen dem Kettenstrebenschutz verrissen ;-)

Aber spätestens nach den umfangreichen Winterneuerungen (die hoffentlich kommen... *anssparschweinklopf*) kommts nochmal!


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Oktober 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Deshalb trau ich mich momentan nciht, mein Rad zu posten, ich werd' MINDESTENS wegen dem Kettenstrebenschutz verrissen ;-)
> 
> ...



Wieso? Wenn die Juroren aus der Galerie außer dem Kettenstrebenschutz sonst nix auszusetzen haben, muss es doch fast das perfekte Bike sein...

Dir muss es gefallen...und passen. Du fährst es ja auch. Alles andere ist nur Theorie.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint *g*

Ich bin der letzte, der ein Teil nicht verbaut, weil es eben nicht zum komplett durchgestylten Bike passt oder so. Das Rad muss dem Verwender passen, das ist das wichtigste. Nur bei dem oben geposteten Rad hatte ich halt das Gefühl, dass da alles dem Design untergeordnet war, Farbe bis ins kleinste Detail und noch nicht mal ne verstellbare Sattelklemme... und dann Lenker und Vorbau so komisch, was imho gar nicht gut aussieht. Aber das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2009)

ich find sattelschellen ohne schnellspanner nur beim rennrad sinnvoll weil mann im gegensatz zum mtb nie auf die idee käme im stehen bergabzufahren. kenn aber genügend mtb fahrer die fahren alles im sattel und brauchen den vesteller auch nie. von daher. ein am hat halt gut komfort auch wenn man sitzt. sinn haben solche aufbauten immer sonst würde es sie nicht geben.


----------



## fuzzball (5. Oktober 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Deshalb trau ich mich momentan nciht, mein Rad zu posten, ich werd' MINDESTENS wegen dem Kettenstrebenschutz verrissen ;-)
> Aber spätestens nach den umfangreichen Winterneuerungen (die hoffentlich kommen... *anssparschweinklopf*) kommts nochmal!


  stimmt ist schlimmer als im Leichtbauforum, da kann ich die Kritik wenigstens nachvollziehen- zu schwer; mein armes ST würde mit seinem Flatlenker hier nur auseinandergenommen werden


----------



## c_w (5. Oktober 2009)

Ach, man darf die Kritik einfach nicht persoenlich nehmen... ich faend es furchtbar nervig, wenn man nicht die eigene Meinung zu nem Bike posten duerfte und jedes Rad hier einfach nur abgenickt wuerde und fuer toll befunden.
Wenn mir an nem Bike der Lenker nicht passt, dann sag ich das, aber das heisst ja nicht, dass der Besitzer den nicht dran lassen soll, wenn er ihm taugt. Das kann ja nur er beurteilen...


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Oktober 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> ich faend es furchtbar nervig, wenn man nicht die eigene Meinung zu nem Bike posten duerfte und jedes Rad hier einfach nur abgenickt wuerde und fuer toll befunden.


Genau so ist es, sind ja nicht im Bauchpinsel Thread


----------



## Shamus (5. Oktober 2009)

Sorry for english...my german is not so good.

Weight is 12.5kg without pedals.
Seatclamp is Salsa.
Innertubes... yeh valves are long! Cant do anything...

Bike is build for enduro-races we have here, they are totally different.
We have 5-8 special stages, between 1-5km each. Very tecnical terrain, lot of rocks, roots, up- and downhills. So bike must be light, strong and more than 130mm travel.

Each stage is raced againts clock and between stages there is 2-5km easier section before next stage.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Oktober 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Bike is build for enduro-races we have here, they are totally different.
> We have 5-8 special stages, between 1-5km each. Very tecnical terrain, lot of rocks, roots, up- and downhills. So bike must be light, strong and more than 130mm travel.
> 
> Each stage is raced againts clock and between stages there is 2-5km easier section before next stage.



Sounds like loads of fun... go ahead and give your Helius some dirty love


----------



## The_Edge (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Helius FR. Ein paar Sachen sind noch zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (5. Oktober 2009)

@ The Edge,

dein FR gefällt mir sehr gut  
Welches "Hirschgeweih" hast Du da genau verbaut? Ist das die Sunline V1 Handlebar?


----------



## HyperH (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke habbadu!

Jepp, ist ein Sunline V1 mit 20mm Rise und einer Breite von 745mm.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

sunline logo lockon? fäääätt. der rahmen ist doch für die totem nicht geeignet oder....


----------



## HyperH (5. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sunline logo lockon? fäääätt. der rahmen ist doch für die totem nicht geeignet oder....



Warum nicht?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weis ist der Rahmen doch für 150mm Gabeln ausgelegt und was hast du denn da für nen Steuersatz verbaut?
nichtsdestotrotz ist das Bike sehr schön anzuschaun!


----------



## Testmaen (5. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein XL oder sogar XXL und an solch großen Rahmengrößen werden beim FR andere Steuerrohr-Gussets verwendet. Daher der Eindruck, dass es sich um einen frühreren Rahmen handelt. Man achte auf die Position des Umlenkhebels. Eindeutiges Indiz dafür, dass es sich mindestens um einen 08er Rahmen handelt. 2007 und früher ist der Umlenkhebel vor den Sitzrohrgussets, 2008er und später dahinter, zwischen Gussets und Sitzrohr (außer bei "S", da gibts keine Sitzrohrgussets.


----------



## HyperH (5. Oktober 2009)

Ist ein ´09 Helius FR in XL!


----------



## The_Edge (5. Oktober 2009)

btw, HyperH ist mein altes Account, falls sich jemand wundert


----------



## followupup (6. Oktober 2009)

Sooooo  Mußte lange auf die Revelation warten aber nun ist der Hobel fertig und konnte am Sonntag bewegt werden.  
Von den Farben her sehr schlicht , ich finds super hoffe Ihr auch 

Gruß followupup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (6. Oktober 2009)

followupup schrieb:


> Sooooo  Mußte lange auf die Revelation warten aber nun ist der Hobel fertig und konnte am Sonntag bewegt werden.
> Von den Farben her sehr schlicht , ich finds super hoffe Ihr auch
> 
> Gruß followupup



gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut! Der NN paßt aber grad so da in die Revelation, oder sieht das nur so knapp aus?

Was wiegt das Teil?


----------



## followupup (6. Oktober 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut! Der NN paßt aber grad so da in die Revelation, oder sieht das nur so knapp aus?
> 
> Was wiegt das Teil?



Hi Mythilos

Sieht nur so aus , Platz ist genug. 
Die Revelation ungekürzt 1807g und noch 88g für die MaxleLite Steckachse.
Der Hobel liegt bei 13,5kg .


----------



## c_w (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ist das viiiiiel knapper mit dem Reifen ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Oktober 2009)

Super Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr gut 

... nur die Spacer müssen noch raus


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Super Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> ... nur die Spacer müssen noch raus



...dem schließe ich mich an. Mach's flach, Mann!


----------



## followupup (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal eben ein Bild NN2.4 mit Revelation, ist ca 1 cm Platz. Das reicht doch 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## followupup (6. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...dem schließe ich mich an. Mach's flach, Mann!



Von der Optik her wäre es besser, aber es ist sooooooo gemütlich 

Schön, dass es Euch gefällt.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Ding muss nicht gemütlich sein, sondern rocken 

Mit ner tieferen Front, bekommst Du auch mehr Druck aufs VR...


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2009)

followupup schrieb:


> Von der Optik her wäre es besser, aber es ist sooooooo gemütlich



Ist doch kein Sofa, sondern ein Sportgerät... je flacher die Front, desto mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, desto mehr Kontrolle in Kurven, desto mehr Speed, desto mehr Spaß 

...aber gemütlich ist auch OK - jedem, wie's gefällt. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel! 

Edit sagt: schließe mich meinem Vorredner an


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2009)

followupup schrieb:


>



Geiles Teil 


Bitte ein besseres Bild 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (7. Oktober 2009)

enduro racing, is the best


----------



## softbiker (9. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nene also komm Meister 18 -19 Kilo das glaub ich jetz nicht.
> 
> Meine Kiste hat 17,2 und da ist gar nix Leichtbau. Fährst du noch ein Klumpen Gold mit dir rumm?



So Leute wo seht ihr noch Potential. Bin mal gespannt. Würde gerne mal wider was ändern. Bin auf Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## John McLeash (9. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Hebel is net poliert der is raw  Der andere Hebel is Gold elox
> 
> Neu sind die Vorspannmuttern (gold und orange) bei rawen Hebel, da war vorher schwarz und silber drinn.
> 
> siehe hier:



Wirklich sehr geiles Bike und Bild.
Danke auch nochmal für die Fotos um die Geometrie abzuschätzen.
Mir wärs so zu steil, aber man kann doch bestimmt den Bock noch flacher einstellen, oder wirds eng mit dem Reifen?


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> So Leute wo seht ihr noch Potential. Bin mal gespannt. Würde gerne mal wider was ändern. Bin auf Vorschläge gespannt.



Silber. Das Silber kann weg.


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

ich find es, bis auf die güldenen Naben, 


softbiker schrieb:


> So Leute wo seht ihr noch Potential. Bin mal gespannt. Würde gerne mal wider was ändern. Bin auf Vorschläge gespannt.


aber wenn was geändert werden soll vielleicht so (hab ich diesen Sommer beim Perp gemacht und damit 2kg eingespart ):
Dämpfer: FOX DHX5 Air
Lenker:   Edge Composites Riser		175,0
Griffe	     Ritchey WCS		50,0

Sattelklemme :Tune Würger 30,0
Sattelstütze:   Thomson Masterpiece	190,0

VR-Nabe:        Acros .75	182,0
HR-Nabe:	     Acros .75	297,0
Speichen	     Sapim CX-Ray	278,0
Felgen	     ZTR Flow	920,0

Innenlager			Reset HollowLite	75,0
Kurbeln			Shimano XTR 2fach	660,0

Kassette                    Shimano SLX	30,00	220,0
Ritzelabschlussmutter	Shimano XTR	0,00	3,0
Kette	                         Shimano DA	10fach	280,0

Umwerfer	                  Shimano DA 7900	89,0 + inkl.9gr Anlötschelle
Schaltwerk	                   Shimano XTR GS	180,0
Schaltaußenhüllen/Schaltinnenzüge	 Shimano XTR	90,0


Scheibe vorne	Ashima Windcutter	150,0-203mm
Scheibe hinten	Ashima Windcutter	90,0-160mm


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> So Leute wo seht ihr noch Potential. Bin mal gespannt. Würde gerne mal wider was ändern. Bin auf Vorschläge gespannt.



Da Dein Aufbau auch sehr bergab orientiert ist, wurde ich es mal mit einem 50mm Vorbau versuchen. Hatte auch erst einen 70mm und habe gewechselt, das Handling ist noch mal ne ganze Ecke besser, vor allem bergab. Bergauf kann ich keinen großen Nachteil erfahren. 
War erst skeptisch, der 50mm Vorbau hat sich aber voll bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

Baustelle 2


----------



## frankweber (9. Oktober 2009)

fango glossy - geile bellcolor


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Farbe nennt sich Zeltgrau


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> fango glossy - geile bellcolor





Aber ist mal was anderes... und zusammen mit dem Weiss recht schick.


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Farbe ist  nur was ich bei einer Pulverbeschichtung immer schade finde ist, dass man den Schweißporno nicht sieht


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. Oktober 2009)

@guru: 
Meins hat genau die gleiche Farbkombi. Mit weißer 66RC3 und weißer Druckstrebe und weißen Decals. Nur zeltgrau war mir einen Tick zu dunkel. Habs dann in fenstergrau genommen - Bilder demnächst.

Ich sag's euch: Grau wird das neue weiß 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## haha (9. Oktober 2009)

ja, echt geile farbe.. vor allem lässt sich grau mit jeder farbe kombinieren. eloxteile in blau rot gold oder grün, da passt alles


----------



## dantist (9. Oktober 2009)

Ein Helius AFR ohne ISCG-Aufnahme...? Will der zukünftige Benutzer keine Kettenführung montieren? (Bin mir schon bewusst, dass man die auch mit dem Innenlager klemmen kann - ISCG find ich einfach praktischer und HS-kompatibel wärs dann auch noch). Schön ist der Rahmen aber so oder so


----------



## dangerousD (9. Oktober 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> Ein Helius AFR ohne ISCG-Aufnahme...? Will der zukünftige Benutzer keine Kettenführung montieren?



Das größere Problem wird er aber wohl mit dem montierten Dämpfer bekommen  

Ansonsten: Mut zur "Un-"Farbe. Sieht gut aus - der aufgebaute Hobel wird ja heute abend sicher auch noch gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Oktober 2009)

@Rainer:hammer Baustelle,bin echt aufs Ergebnis gespannt!!

mein Radel ist jetz au endlich fertig:













es fährt sich traumhaft,bin absolut glücklich!


----------



## The_Edge (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss meiner beiden Helius:


----------



## checkb (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe diese Galerie. 

checkb


----------



## softbiker (10. Oktober 2009)

Dat grüne isn Traum


----------



## softbiker (10. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich find es, bis auf die güldenen Naben,
> 
> aber wenn was geändert werden soll vielleicht so (hab ich diesen Sommer beim Perp gemacht und damit 2kg eingespart ):
> Dämpfer: FOX DHX5 Air
> ...



Also das geht schon mal so in die Richtung. Leichter muss auf jeden Fall werden.
Reset Hollowlite werde ich wohl bald ordern. 
Wenn ich günstig an eine XTR-Kurbel kommen würde liebäugle ich auch damit. Werfer hinten soll auch XTR werden. Mein alter XT vorne hingegen passt perfekt ich kann alle 27-Gänge ohne Blechschleifen hervorragend schalten.

Zum Thema Laufräder. Ja da muss ich nochn bissl sparen kommen aber vielleicht vor der Kurbel.
Bin noch am schwanken ob Pro II oder die Magura also die baugleichen 440er Hügi. Dazu ich weis nicht obs unbedingt CX-Ray sein müssen aber ne ZTR-Flow wirds auf jeden Fall.

Sattelklemme und Stütze sind in Ordnung. Fest genug ein Brocken wie mich zu tragen.
Kranz hinten ist schon ein XT mit Spider. Der SLX is glaub ich nicht leichter.

DHX hatte ich probiert ist für mein Gewicht nicht geeignet. Viel zu progressiv.

Und Vorbau naja, ein 50er is zu kurz hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.


----------



## fuzzball (10. Oktober 2009)

würde mir auch immer erst einen neuen LRS anstatt einer neuen Kurbel holen; bei dieser lieber die Kettenblätter runterfahren und dann erst tauschen.Beim LRS spart man einfach mehr Gewicht.
Mein LRS-Bauer würde als alternativ LRS entweder eine Kombi aus SuperComp/Comp oder sogar Revos vorschlagen, dass hängt aber entscheidend vom Gewicht, bei meinen 77kg sind Revos am HT noch i.O. am 180mm Fully nicht mehr.
Den XT Umwerfer würde ich auch nicht gegen einen aktuellen tauschen, der ist wahrscheinlich sogar schwerer.
Die besagte SLX Kassette (11-28) ist mit 223gr auf XTR Niveau und damit ein gutes Stück leichter (und billiger) als die XT mit 264gr - würde ich aber auch nur tauschen,wenn diese verschlissen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei Speichen kann ich wenns Geld egal ist Messerspeichen empfehlen, lassen sich hervorragend einspeichen da sie nicht tordieren.
Zudem viel härter Vorspannbar und langlebiger als Revos oder Supercomp.

Aber teuer...


----------



## softbiker (10. Oktober 2009)

Isch hab über 2 Zentner ich glaub da is mit Revos nicht mehr viel zu reissen.

Aber ich glaube es werden schon CX-Ray. Nachdem sich Aerolite´s von DT ja kein Schwein leisten kann.

Aber an den Naben bin ich immer noch nicht schlüssig. Ich hadere ja mit mir doch die Kohle für CK zu investieren. Aber da muss ich dann schon schlucken.

Die Tune gibt es ja leider nicht in 135x10mm. Da bauen se alles nur das kriegen sie nicht hin. Von Acros gibts da auch nix. Ausserdem sind die Naben ja auch mal exorbitant teuer. Ob die das Geld wert sind.

Die Hope ist da ja die günstigste und auch ein bissl leichter.


----------



## frankweber (10. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Isch hab über 2 Zentner ich glaub da is mit Revos nicht mehr viel zu reissen.
> 
> Aber ich glaube es werden schon CX-Ray. Nachdem sich Aerolite´s von DT ja kein Schwein leisten kann.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du so schwer bist sind die DT besser, *die knarzen nicht*, was die CX Ray gerne tun. (Kosten glaub ich auch nicht wirklich so viel mehr, oder ?) Laß Dir doch die DT Naben bauen, aus dem Teilekasten geht alles, was marktüblich ist zu bauen. CK ist doch eher teuerer plingpling Effekt.


----------



## John McLeash (10. Oktober 2009)

CK ist in den USA gar nicht so teuer.
Selbst mit Import und Mwst. ist sogar günstiger als bei uns bei dem super Dollarkurs.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2009)

so isses. softbiker: check mal www.aspirevelotech.com TOP laden.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> CK ist doch eher teuerer plingpling Effekt.



die aussage kann ich nicht stehn lassen. die king naben sind die einzig richtig konstruierten naben ohne dieses ganze sperrklinkenzeugs. mir ist noch keine nabe untergekommen die erstens eine annehmbare kraftübertragung (72klicks) ein gutes gewicht und eine stabilität die von trial bis downhill alles mitmacht bietet. die dauerhaltbarkeit ist auch unbestritten. alles in allem eine absolute endlösung. und jeder der king länger fährt und auf ein anderes radl steigt kann nicht verstehn wie man für den ganzen leerlauf grobrasterschrott über 100 euro ausgeben kann.


----------



## haha (10. Oktober 2009)

zu den speichen: mir kommen hinten nur noch dt alpine III rein. bin zwar nicht übermäßig schwer (93kg mit panzerung), aber alles andere hat auf längere zeit seinen geist aufgegeben. ich mach da keine experimente mehr, und kack lieber auf 100 gramm unterschied.


----------



## frankweber (10. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die aussage kann ich nicht stehn lassen. die king naben sind die einzig richtig konstruierten naben ohne dieses ganze sperrklinkenzeugs. mir ist noch keine nabe untergekommen die erstens eine annehmbare kraftübertragung (72klicks) ein gutes gewicht und eine stabilität die von trial bis downhill alles mitmacht bietet. die dauerhaltbarkeit ist auch unbestritten. alles in allem eine absolute endlösung. und jeder der king länger fährt und auf ein anderes radl steigt kann nicht verstehn wie man für den ganzen leerlauf grobrasterschrott über 100 euro ausgeben kann.


 
Also, wenn die Dich aushalten ( Ist ja echt hardcore, was Du so treibst mit nem Radl) müsssen die wohl gut sein.
Dann bin ich ja schon fast überzeugt, das ich das mal überdenken muß.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carnologe (10. Oktober 2009)

Da ich sowieso momentan nicht biken kann (Teile werden eloxiert, Mantel bei Conti), habe ich es heute mal geputzt 
Kettenblätter mit Isoprop entfettet, Kurbeln entfettet.
Welches Fett sollte ich für die Kurbel nehmen? Kurbel -> Achse
Nun ist alles so richtig schön sauuuuuuuuuuuuber


----------



## softbiker (10. Oktober 2009)

Leute Leute ihr bringt mich da ja echt in eine prekäre Situation.

Mir sabbert hier schon der Speichel auf die Tastatur je mehr ich auf der CK-Hompage rummschnüffel.

Da muss ich meinem Schweinchen wohl mal meinen Hammer zeigen

Naja vielleicht erst mal die Nabe hinten und dann so langsam aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Oktober 2009)

EDIT: hat sich erledigt...


----------



## habbadu (10. Oktober 2009)

> Da ich sowieso momentan nicht biken kann (Teile werden eloxiert, Mantel bei Conti), habe ich es heute mal geputzt
> Kettenblätter mit Isoprop entfettet, Kurbeln entfettet.
> Welches Fett sollte ich für die Kurbel nehmen? Kurbel -> Achse
> Nun ist alles so richtig schön sauuuuuuuuuuuuber



Respekt! das Fahrrädl im Badezimmer grundreinigen 
Wenn ich das täte, bekäme ich ein Problem


----------



## checkb (10. Oktober 2009)

habbadu schrieb:


> Respekt! das Fahrrädl im Badezimmer grundreinigen
> Wenn ich das täte, bekäme ich ein Problem



Meine Gedanken.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Oktober 2009)

..dann würde ich meine partnerschaft überdenken..)))


----------



## Carnologe (10. Oktober 2009)

Hehe 

Das Saubermachen hinterher war irgendwie garnicht lustig.
Mein Waschbecken ist eigentlich weiß, aber vorhin war es zeitweise schwarz 

Ein kleiner Tip: Wenn Ihr mit Isopropyalkohol in einem geschlossenen Raum hantiert, macht ein Fenster auf. Das hatte ich vorhin nicht bedacht und da wird's einem gleich ganz anders


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Oktober 2009)

Meine Freundin hat mir das genau einmal erlaubt. Das Fett setzt sich auf sämtlichen Amaturen im Bad fest. Nach 2 Std. Bike putzen musste ich noch 1 Std Badewanne schrubben.


----------



## Carnologe (11. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat mir das genau einmal erlaubt. Das Fett setzt sich auf sämtlichen Amaturen im Bad fest. Nach 2 Std. Bike putzen musste ich noch 1 Std Badewanne schrubben.



Das Problem mit dem Fett hatte ich auch, doch Isoprop ist für das Entfernen des Fettes bestens geeignet.
Ansonsten würde ich es mit Badreiniger versuchen, damit hat es auch gut geklappt.


----------



## xRemcox (11. Oktober 2009)

my new 2nd hand Helius.. Still waiting on the brakes and i know the saddle needs to be replaced


----------



## fuzzball (11. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die aussage kann ich nicht stehn lassen. die king naben sind die einzig richtig konstruierten naben ohne dieses ganze sperrklinkenzeugs. mir ist noch keine nabe untergekommen die erstens eine annehmbare kraftübertragung (72klicks) ein gutes gewicht und eine stabilität die von trial bis downhill alles mitmacht bietet. die dauerhaltbarkeit ist auch unbestritten. alles in allem eine absolute endlösung. und jeder der king länger fährt und auf ein anderes radl steigt kann nicht verstehn wie man für den ganzen leerlauf grobrasterschrott über 100 euro ausgeben kann.



stimmt, aber unverwüstlich sind die leider auch nicht, das Geräusch muss man mögen und leicht ist was anderes 
In Sachen unverwüstlichkeit gehts noch besser, White Industries, da hab ich noch nie von einer kaputten Nabe gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs wenn ihr nen Laufradtread aufmacht,hier solln eigentlich mehr Bilder rein!


----------



## US. (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
hab mal wieder etwas rumgeschraubt an meinem Helius.
XTR-Kurbel und 2010er Coil-Lyric mit 170mm:


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Oktober 2009)

geiles Ding,was issn das fürn Umlenkhebel?hab ich noch nie gesehn


----------



## US. (18. Oktober 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> geiles Ding,was issn das fürn Umlenkhebel?hab ich noch nie gesehn



Hi,

ist der sog. "Luftumlenkhebel" des 07er Helius FR.
Es gab für kurze Zeit zwei Umlenkhebel zur Auswahl. Für Stahlfederdämpfer und für verbessertes Ansprechen den Hebel für Luftdämpfer.
Sieht etwas nach "Entwicklungstool" aus mit den vielen Löchern, die vertikal und horizontal versetzt sind.

Wie dem auch sei; nicht schön, aber selten 
Funktioniert jedenfalls sehr gut und erlaubt tatsächlich 180mm Federweg.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. Oktober 2009)

und warum is der Hinterbau so verfärbt?


----------



## flyingscot (18. Oktober 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> und warum is der Hinterbau so verfärbt?



Weil er absichtlich schwarz eloxiert und dreckig ist 

Auf dem bronze elox sieht man diesen Trailstaub fast nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (18. Oktober 2009)

@US

Top 

is das 07er FR mit der 170er Lyrik ohne Absenkung noch tourentauglich?


----------



## US. (19. Oktober 2009)

doppelpost, sorry


----------



## US. (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi, merci für Feedback 

@Oettinger:


Oettinger schrieb:


> is das 07er FR mit der 170er Lyrik ohne Absenkung noch tourentauglich?


Ja; meine ich ohne es wirklich schon ausprobiert zu haben.
Hatte vorher eine Boxxer Ride mit 545mm Einbaulänge drin. Mit der hohen Brücke baut dort der Lenker 10mm höher als bei der Lyric (555mm Einbaulänge) ohne Spacer wie bei mir verbaut.
Die U-Turn-Verstellung bei der Boxxer hab ich per Kabelbinder fixiert, da sie sich manchmal verstellt hat (Problem wäre aber leicht lösbar). Hat mir aber nichts ausgemacht. Ich fuhr damit problemlos Touren mit über 2000hm. Erst kürzlich Tremalzo, Pasubio, Mieminger Kette, etc.

Also wirds auch mit der Lyric klappen. Noch dazu ist sie erstaunlich leicht. 2310g mit gekürztem Schaft inkl. Maxle-Achse.
Das Radl ist für mich ein AllInOne-Bike. Für Alpencross, Touren, Forstwegrunden und gelegentliche Freeride-Ausflüge eingesetzt. Klappt prima und mit der Lyric ist es deutlich handlicher geworden ohne Performanceeinbußen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2009)

zur I N F O 

@Vincent (von -N-)

Helius AFR und Helius AM kommt IMMER standardmäßig ohne Aufpreis MIT ISCG für Hammerschmidt!
Bei ISCG für Hammerschmidt  ist auch gleich eine Hammerschmidt Zugführung dabei! 
In dieser Version kann man sämtliche standard Kettenführungen montieren.
Wer dieses nicht möchte, muss es bei der Bestellung explizit angeben!


----------



## sluette (21. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> In dieser Version kann man sämtliche standard Kettenführungen montieren.



ist das wirklich so ?
falco hat hier mal was von unterschieden bei den iscg aufnahmen geschrieben und die beim AM angewendete lösung "hammerschmidt iscg" genannt.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ist das wirklich so ?
> falco hat hier mal was von unterschieden bei den iscg aufnahmen geschrieben und die beim AM angewendete lösung "hammerschmidt iscg" genannt.



die INFO + das zitat ist nicht von mir,- sondern vom Vincent von der Fa. NICOLAI


----------



## flyingscot (21. Oktober 2009)

Meine Hammerschmidt-ISCG (am Helius AM) ist plan an das Tretlagergehäuse aufgesetzt. Für die Hammerschmidt ideal, allerdings bei bestimmten Kombinationen von Kettenführungen und Kurbeln ist der Platz zu gering. Z.B. hier mit dem NC17 Stinger, XT Kurbel, MountainGoat 20er-Kettenblatt -> gut 2mm fehlen.

Als Vergleich hab ich hier nur die ISCG an meinem Alutech und dort ist sie nicht Plan mit dem Tretlagergehäuse, sondern einige Millimeter nach hinten gesetzt.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Meine Hammerschmidt-ISCG (am Helius AM) ist plan an das Tretlagergehäuse aufgesetzt. Für die Hammerschmidt ideal, allerdings bei bestimmten Kombinationen von Kettenführungen und Kurbeln ist der Platz zu gering. Z.B. hier mit dem NC17 Stinger, XT Kurbel, MountainGoat 20er-Kettenblatt -> gut 2mm fehlen.


Ja, wollte ich auch gerade erwähnen. Wenn man ein kleines Kettenblatt montiert hat, geht es wirklich sehr eng zu, ohne Nachbearbeitung der Kettenblatt/Bashguard Schrauben, fast unmöglich.


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ist das wirklich so ?
> falco hat hier mal was von unterschieden bei den iscg aufnahmen geschrieben und die beim AM angewendete lösung "hammerschmidt iscg" genannt.



Hammerschidt ISCG ist eine hausinterne Bezeichnung. Eine solche Aufnahme ist immer auch für reguläre ISCG 03 Kettenführungen kompatibel gewesen. Die regulare Nicolai ISCG 03 Aufnahme war jedoch nicht Hammerschmidt kompatibel. Um dies begrifflich auszuschlüsseln, wurde o.g. Terminus verwendet.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2009)

gehört nicht mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Oktober 2009)

Wasn des fürn Lenker?


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2009)

Kodex, Lenker und Vorbau, sehr legga


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Vorbau gefällt mir (in anderer Farbe) richtig gut. Der wär doch auch was für das vielfältig eloxierte Rad...


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2009)

> Der wär doch auch was für das vielfältig eloxierte Rad...



Der steht auch ganz oben auf der Wunschliste


----------



## tommek (24. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kodex, Lenker und Vorbau, sehr legga



Vielen Dank für den Lenker Tipp ! Kannte die Firma noch nicht und endlich ein breiter Lenker mit einem sinnvollen Backsweep.


Thomas


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2009)

Da musst du dich bei "habbadu" bedanken, der hat mich darauf gebracht


----------



## softbiker (24. Oktober 2009)

11 Grad Backsweep. Bei ner 75er Breite dass stelle ich mir mal richtig angenehm vor fürs Handgelenk.
Hast du so ein noch auf Lager Rainer, damit mit man sich so ein Teil am 14. mal angucken kann.
Ich überlege auch noch, denn ich brauche eine  neues Innenlager. Diese 15-Teuro-Shimpanso-Krankheit knackt schon.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2009)

reset innenlager!

den lenker muss i auch mal in echt sehen.


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche dem Besitzer ein schönes (schlafloses) Wochenende 








softbiker schrieb:


> 11 Grad Backsweep. Bei ner 75er Breite dass stelle ich mir mal richtig angenehm vor fürs Handgelenk.
> Hast du so ein noch auf Lager Rainer, damit mit man sich so ein Teil am 14. mal angucken kann.




Du kannst ihn sogar mal fahren, der Besitzer und sein Rad sind auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (24. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dem Besitzer ein schönes (schlafloses) Wochenende
> ###
> 
> Du kannst ihn sogar mal fahren, der Besitzer und sein Rad sind auch dabei.



Wow, genau mein Geschmack! 
Kompliment an den Besitzer und den Schrauber


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2009)

sehr sehr schönes Helius!!!

... aber ein kürzeres Schaltwerk wäre doch sicher noch möglich gewesen


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2009)

wem gehörts denn?


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2009)

dem habbadu.


----------



## frankweber (24. Oktober 2009)

ein wunderbares klassisch schönes bike 

würd ich so sofort auch nehmen.

prima gemacht


----------



## nox_ (24. Oktober 2009)

Ohne 1.5 schaut des AFR schon sehr mickrig im Steuerrohr Bereich aus.

Ansonsten schönes Bike, tolle Stealth Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (24. Oktober 2009)

sehr schönes Nicolai, ...

da könnte ich glatt schwach werden, ...
so ein helius AM finde ich auch super schön...

hmmm

da könnte ich glatt mein 301 veräusern für dieses teil...

ach ja ...


----------



## sluette (24. Oktober 2009)

paradox schrieb:


> hmmm
> da könnte ich glatt mein 301 veräusern für dieses teil...
> ach ja ...


----------



## GeEk (24. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> gehört nicht mir



Was is denn das für 'ne Sattelstützenklemme?? Schön schlicht, so was such ich...

Danke für die Antwort,

der GeEk


----------



## paradox (24. Oktober 2009)

sieht stark nach der syntace aus, ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2009)

dürfte???  diese hier sein: http://cgi.ebay.de/Syntace-Superlock-Sattelklemme-35-fuer-31-6-Sattelstuetze_W0QQitemZ400079228400QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item5d26948df0#ht_1610wt_1165

EDITH: zu langsam gewesen


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2009)

@Gürü: sitzt die Klemme falschherum, oder hat Nicolai den Schlitz zur Klemmung Richtung HR verlegt??


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2009)

Nein Nicolai hat da nichts geändert, ich mach das immer so, frag bitte nicht weshalb


----------



## Trail-Tom (24. Oktober 2009)

Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?
(...ich meine das komplette AM ;-)


----------



## frankweber (24. Oktober 2009)

Trail-Tom schrieb:


> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?
> (...ich meine das komplette AM ;-)


 
hab meine brille geputzt glaub aber immer noch es ist ein AFR


----------



## mät__ (24. Oktober 2009)

paradox schrieb:


> sehr schönes Nicolai, ...
> 
> da könnte ich glatt schwach werden, ...
> so ein helius AM finde ich auch super schön...
> ...



so dänn! sei zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Tom (25. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> hab meine brille geputzt glaub aber immer noch es ist ein AFR


 
Jau, habe nicht richtig hingesehen - vielen Dank für den wertvollen Hinweis!
Kann denn jemand was zum Gewicht sagen?


----------



## nox_ (25. Oktober 2009)

gewicht würde mich auch interessieren, da ich meinen hobel bisher leider nur mit der personenwaage messen kann..

wo gibts denn günstige Hängewaagen? PM pls


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2009)

ebay. such mal nach fischwaagen oder ähnlichem.


----------



## zwops (25. Oktober 2009)

...so, meins mal wieder.
Jetzt mit Maxxis Advantage und schönem roten Hope- Spacer unter`m Vorbau 





Quasi was für alle Fans von rot-schwarz...


----------



## waschi82 (25. Oktober 2009)

ja sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Zep2008 (25. Oktober 2009)

zwops schrieb:


>



Mit ist völlig schleierhaft wie man sein Rad so sauber in den Wald bringt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Oktober 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Mit ist völlig schleierhaft wie man sein Rad so sauber in den Wald bringt.



tragen


----------



## frankweber (25. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> tragen


bei dem Sattel glaub ich das sofort, der Rest sieht besser aus, bis auf den hohen Spacerturm


----------



## [ApeX] (25. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> bei dem Sattel glaub ich das sofort, der Rest sieht besser aus, bis auf den hohen Spacerturm



Hatte diesen Sattel auch anfangs auf meinem FR montiert. Weiss auch nicht was mich dabei geritten hatte..... 

Er ist ja optisch nicht gerade ansprechend und zur anatomie meines Allerwertesten hatte er auch in keinster Weise gepasst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (25. Oktober 2009)

wirklich abartige Vorbau Lenkerrise und Spacerkombination.

Da hat aber jemand nen ganz eigenen Stil, ich könnte so keine Meter fahren.


----------



## softbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke dass ist gewollt dass die Sitzposition etwas aufrechter ist.

Ich muss sagen dass mir der Holzfeller obwohl er schweinig ist bisher von der Geo auch mit am besten gefallen hat. Die 50mm Höhe und der Backsweep sind eigentlich schon ganz angenehm. 

Zum Vorbau enthalte ich mich jetzt.


----------



## frankweber (26. Oktober 2009)

50 er Rise geht doch eigentlich für sportliche Fahrweise nur ohne Spacer und Steigung im Vorbau, der gute Mann befindet sich nie "im Bike" sondern hat seinen Schwerpunkt dadurch immer sehr hoch und wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrrad.

Die Kritik ist aus normaler nüchterner Betrachtung sicher gerechtfertigt aber selbstverständlich soll jeder sein bike so aufbauen und fahren wie er will und kann damit es dem Besitzer Spaß macht.


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>







Trail-Tom schrieb:


> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?
> (...ich meine das komplette AM ;-)






frankweber schrieb:


> hab meine brille geputzt glaub aber immer noch es ist ein AFR



Das AFR wiegt 18,06kg. Wobei ich mir sicher bin das meine Fischwaage 500g vorgeht (Das muss auch so sein bei ner Fischwaage ).


----------



## nox_ (26. Oktober 2009)

hmm, dann könnten die 17,8 die ich mit der Pesonenwaage raus bekommen hab, doch nicht ganz so falsch sein.

Danke für den Fischwaagen Tipp, werd mich mal umschauen.


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

Kauf dir lieber was g´scheits, am besten was für Großdealer 

Mich nervt das Teil.

http://www.behrfishing.de/downloads/kat2010/301-330.pdf

Seite 306 die Große unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (26. Oktober 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Mit ist völlig schleierhaft wie man sein Rad so sauber in den Wald bringt.



......oder man hat den Wald wie ich vor der Haustür und muss nur für`s Foto mal 50 m hineinfahren

Mal zum Thema Lenker etc:
Das ist halt so ein Problemchen, wenn man mit 1,90 Körperlänge und langen Haxen einen L-Rahmen fahren möchte...
Ich habe mich, wahrscheinlich wie einige andere "lange Lulatsche" hier auch- für einen L entschieden wegen Verspieltheit/ Wendigkeit, obwohl ich locker auch XL fahren könnte. Aber L macht für meinen Geschmack u. a. im technischen Alpentrail einfach mehr Laune.
Auf dem Bild ist der Sattel nicht einmal in Fahrposition ausgezogen - da fehlen noch 5 cm. Im Ergebnis stehen dann ca 3 cm Sattelüberhöhung - wohlgemerkt über dem Truvativ Holzfeller mit 5 cm Rise. Die 2 Spacer könnte ich natürlich noch durch einen steileren Vorbau beheben...ist ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend ...oder vielleicht würd`s auch mit `nem VRO klappen - keine Ahnung ob der im Endeffekt hoch genug baut  obwohl so richtig schön find ich ihn ja nicht 
aber ist mein Sattel ja auch nicht  (aber er ist bequem und das zählt) und insofern würd`s ja zusammen passen 

Aber die langen Kerle, die hier auch einen L fahren oder sogar noch kleiner können ja mal ihre Detaillösungen für die Steuerzentrale posten...würd mich interessieren...wie habt ihr das kurze Steuerrohr kompensiert? Oder habt ihr alle 180er Gabeln?


----------



## checkb (26. Oktober 2009)

@Guru

Wiegt das AFR wirklich so viel? Was wiegt der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und was sind für Laufräder verbaut? Vielleicht haste ein paar Zahlen aufgeschrieben. 

checkb


----------



## accutrax (26. Oktober 2009)

186 und ein M rahmen.....mit syntace VRO 

gruss accu


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Oktober 2009)

Passt schon ganz gut ich fahre bei 1,88 m auch ein FR in L mit 40mm Holzfeller Vorbau und Sunline V1 Flatbar. 
Update Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> Wiegt das AFR wirklich so viel? Was wiegt der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und was sind für Laufräder verbaut? Vielleicht haste ein paar Zahlen aufgeschrieben.
> 
> checkb



Zahlen sind nichts, der Spaß zählt 

Mein AM wog zu schluss 16,7kg nach dem ich mit ihm fertig war, da sind 17-18kg echt noch vertretbar für diesen Hub 

Grüß Gürü


----------



## frankweber (26. Oktober 2009)

magst Du bananen und was kosten die?
ja ich mag Erdbeeren zum Ende des Tages kosteten die 3 â¬, waren aber echt groÃ.

aber >Zahlen sind unwichtig, der SpaÃ zÃ¤hlt.


is auch nur ein SpaÃ!! ich wÃ¼Ãte gerne auch mal das Rahmengewicht von einem AFR


AFR   AFR   nicht AM


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja, 3858g laut meiner Waage, Wunsch und Realität/Ziel sind halt doch was anderes.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Naja, 3858g laut meiner Waage, Wunsch und Realität/Ziel sind halt doch was anderes.



Eloxiert und ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## checkb (27. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zahlen sind nichts, der Spaß zählt
> 
> Mein AM wog zu schluss 16,7kg nach dem ich mit ihm fertig war, da sind 17-18kg echt noch vertretbar für diesen Hub
> 
> Grüß Gürü



Danke Guru.  Mein AM wiegt im jetzigen Aufbau auch 16,7 Kilo. 

checkb


----------



## AustRico (27. Oktober 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> ...Aber die langen Kerle, die hier auch einen L fahren oder sogar noch kleiner können ja mal ihre Detaillösungen für die Steuerzentrale posten...würd mich interessieren...wie habt ihr das kurze Steuerrohr kompensiert? Oder habt ihr alle 180er Gabeln?



Ich bin 1,96m und fahre einen L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr. Vorbau 50mm und einen 710mm Lenker mit 9° Backsweep und 15mm rise. 
Ich wüsste nicht warum man das kurze Steuerrohr kompensieren sollte, eine tiefe Front bringt doch keinerlei Nachteile - außer du hast Rückenprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xRemcox (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## softbiker (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja sieht sehr nach Symbiose aus. Allerdings dass grau ist grau envoll.


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Oktober 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,96m und fahre einen L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr. Vorbau 50mm und einen 710mm Lenker mit 9° Backsweep und 15mm rise.
> Ich wüsste nicht warum man das kurze Steuerrohr kompensieren sollte, eine tiefe Front bringt doch keinerlei Nachteile - außer du hast Rückenprobleme.


 
M Sitzrohr bei 196cm körperlänge? Wie lang ist deine Schrittlänge und Sattelstütze? Kannst Du sie bis zur 'CC-Sitzposition' (fast durchgestreckte knie im unteren umkehrpunkt des pedals) rausziehen?

cheers
tom


----------



## frankweber (27. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja sieht sehr nach Symbiose aus. Allerdings dass grau ist grau envoll.


 
Der Feuerlöscher paßt gut zum olivettigrau


----------



## OldSchool (27. Oktober 2009)

xRemcox schrieb:


>



Hartes Geschoss! 

Hoffe der Hammer ist nicht dein einziges Werkzeug.


----------



## zwops (27. Oktober 2009)

AustRico schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,96m und fahre einen L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr. Vorbau 50mm und einen 710mm Lenker mit 9° Backsweep und 15mm rise.
> Ich wüsste nicht warum man das kurze Steuerrohr kompensieren sollte, eine tiefe Front bringt doch keinerlei Nachteile - außer du hast Rückenprobleme.



yo, bei langen touren mit schwerem rucksack danken mir mein rücken und nacken die geringe sattelüberhöhung 
ansonsten, wenn ich mit dem bike nur mit versenkter stütze shreddern würde, hätte eine tiefe front bzw kürzeres steuerrohr nur vorteile...da hast du natürlich recht
bin mal gespannt ob mir hier gleich einer eine "nacken- oder rückenschule" empfiehlt statt etwas höherer steuerzentrale


----------



## xRemcox (28. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hartes Geschoss!
> 
> Hoffe der Hammer ist nicht dein einziges Werkzeug.



no, it was just laying there


----------



## Framekiller (29. Oktober 2009)

Unglaublich aber war! 
Wollt euch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft präsentieren:

Das null Euro Helius! 
Nachdem ich schon den einen oder anderen Euro in bikes der Firma Nicolai investiert habe hieß das Motto diesmal garkeinen Euro zu investieren.

Die Geschichte beginnt vor gut einem Jahr als ein guter Freund umgezogen ist und ich in seinem Keller einen Helius Rahmen fand. Der Rahmen wanderte mit in den nächsten Keller. Da der besagte Freund allerdings kurze Zeit später wieder Umzog hielt ich den Rahmen abermals in den Händen. Der Rahmen hatte bei genauerer Betrachtung arge Gebrauchsspuren speziell die Gewinde an Innenlager und Schaltauge schienen sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Trotzdem hatte ich Blut geleckt und dachte schon über diverse Aufbauten nach. Beim zweiten Umzug nahm ich den Rahmen mit zu mir nach Hause und überlegte was ich bereit wäre dafür zu bezahlen, ist immerhin ein guter Freund den ich nicht be*******n wollte. Aber wie der Zufall das so manchmal will hatte ich nochnen riesen Sofa ne Vitrine usw die ich nicht mehr brauchte und seine Frau unbedingt haben wollte. Kurz gesagt das Tauschgeschäft wurde vollzogen. Mein Sofa hatte ein neues zuhause und der Rahmen hing nun bei mir im Keller. Ich überlegte was es kosten würde den Rahmen bei Kalle überholen und Pulvern zu lassen und verschob die Aktion auf unbestimmte Zeit. Irgenwann so ein halbes Jahr später schraubte ich im Keller an nem bike und sah den Rahmen an der Wand und beschloß ihn nochmal genau zu prüfen. Das einzige was nicht in Ordnung gewesen ist war das Innenlagergewinde welches ich mit sehr gutem Ergebnis nachschneiden ließ. Jetzt hatte ich einen intakten Rahmen und es ließ mir kein Ruhe was ich damit alles anstellen konnte. Also durchsuchte ich den Keller die Werkstatt und plückte was vom Dirtbike ab. Kurzum das Körbchen war voll mit allerhand Teilen die sich über die Jahre angesammelt hatten. Kurz zum Dealer um die Ecke ne Kette und ein Paar Schaltzüge besorgt und alles zusammengeschraubt. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr auf den folgenden Bildern bewundern. Die einzigen Neuteile sind wirklich die Kette und die Schaltzüge, hat mich nen Zwanni gekostet. Also ich bin echt zufriden mit dem Moped  freu mich auf eure Statements.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja sieht sehr nach Symbiose aus. Allerdings dass grau ist grau envoll.


 
In der Konfiguration vielleicht nicht soooo gelungen. Aber die graue Gabel finde ich, nicht nur weil´s ne Fox ist, sehr nice..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Unglaublich aber war!
> Wollt euch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft präsentieren:
> 
> Das null Euro Helius!
> .....



Klasse Historie!
Hatte mal nen Bass LT (oder FR), da war auch ein DNM 
(deiner sieht auf jeden Fall so aus) Dämpfer drin, hat 10 Jahre gefunzt und
wurde dann mit dem Rad verkauft und läuft heute immer noch...

 -N- halt!


----------



## mät__ (29. Oktober 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Unglaublich aber war!
> Wollt euch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft präsentieren:
> 
> Das null Euro Helius!
> ...



deinen Keller möcht ich haben

das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen!


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Das null Euro Helius!



wenn ich das recht sehe ist es ein helius DH mit dem alten tandem unterrohr, sollte so von 2000 oder 2001 sein. passt das ? ich habe den gleichen rahmen mal gehabt. schaut doch ganz gut aus. wenn du allerdings so günstig weg gekommen bist würde ich mir wenigstens ne passende gabel und nen aktuellen dämpfer besorgen. was ist da überhaupt für ne gabel montiert. das DH hat 150mm und danach schaut die gabel nun gar nicht aus. also viel spass damit


----------



## haha (30. Oktober 2009)

hihi, die geschichte erinnert mich an mein helius dh.. lager ausgeschlagen, hinterbau im eimer und so lags 1 1/2 jahre da. neues bike war längst aufgebaut, dann hab ich den dh mal wieder begutachtet.. beize genommen, lack runter, keine risse etc. gefunden und dann ab zum service zu nicolai. nun ists meinen tourenfreerider, der auch mal im bikepark geritten wird. und richtig moos hab ich nochmal investiert, es hat sich gelohnt. 
der katalog sagt auch, dass meiner so wie der blaue rahmen ein 2000er sein soll. allerdings steht auf meiner originalrechnung etwas von bj. 2002.

@framekiller: poste doch mal die rahmennummer. würd mich mal schwer interessieren. und hau ruhig ne vernünftige gabel rein, du wirst es nicht bereuen. fox 36, lyric etc. passen z.b. wunderbar rein.


----------



## Carnologe (30. Oktober 2009)

Bisschen weniger bunt als geplant, aber dennoch hübsch!
Lagekappen eloxiert, bunte Schrauben, Lenkergriff-Klemmringe eloxiert und und und....
Barends brauch ich noch, da werden es wahrscheinlich die von Sunline werden!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22501


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2009)

sieht schick aus Rocco!

Biste am 14.11.09. dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (30. Oktober 2009)

Meines wissens sollte der Rahmen von 2001 sein aber genau weiß ichs nicht hab ihn noch nicht so lange. Rahmennummer müßte ich mal im Keller nachschauen ich meine das war was mit 300 ich glaub so 320 oder so werd noch mal schauen. Die Gabel ist ne Dirtjumper 2 von 02 mit 110mm ist aber baugleich mit der alten Z1 Wedge und ich könnt sie auf 130mm umbauen. Die Gabel fährt sich wiedererwarten sehr gut in dem Rahmen hab den Dämpfer ganz nach unten gehängt so das ich jetzt hinten 100mm und vorne 100-110mm hab. Ne fette Gabel wär sicherlich ne Option und auch ne bessere Bremse wär nicht übel. Die Sache ist nur die, das ich nen Helius mit fetter Gabel und Bremse habe mit dem ich auch normal immer fahre. Das blaue ist wirklich ein reines Zufallsprodukt und soll herhalten wenn die anderen nicht einsatzfähig sind und dafür find ich das bike mehr als geil


----------



## der-gute (30. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Barends brauch ich noch, da werden es wahrscheinlich die von Sunline werden!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22501



Barends, aha?!

Wie wäre es mit einem Hundekorb für an den Lenker?


----------



## Carnologe (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte natürlich Bar-Caps 
Außerdem meinte ich auch Straitline und nicht Sunline...


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke er meint Lenkerstopfen


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Hundekorb für an den Lenker?


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich Bar-Caps
> Außerdem meinte ich auch Straitline und nicht Sunline...



Von Hope gibts es auch schöne, hab mir auch grad welche bestellt


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Oktober 2009)

aber schwer wie hulle die grip doctors.


----------



## fuzzball (30. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>



macht sich bestimmt gut an jedem Helius, mit soeiner Trethupe 
http://www.tiierisch.de/static/tiierisch/7469/6965/large/f/fahrradkorb-mit-windschutz.jpg


----------



## softbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Bisschen weniger bunt als geplant, aber dennoch hübsch!
> Lagekappen eloxiert, bunte Schrauben, Lenkergriff-Klemmringe eloxiert und und und....
> Barends brauch ich noch, da werden es wahrscheinlich die von Sunline werden!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22501



Hey ich bin auch am überlegen ein bissl bling-bling an mein Bike zu schrauben.
Gibts die Lagerdeckel denn auch in blau elox. Hab zwar auch ein rotes aber ich finde rot-elox passt da nicht so.
Wollte im speziellen einfach mal alle schrauben gegen titanblaue oder auch alublaue tauschen um ein bissl akzente zu setzen. Schwarz-rot gefällt mir zwar ganz gut ist aber ein bissl langweilig.
Und ich weis immer noch nicht ob ich nun die weissen Decals runtermachen soll. Mir will das nicht so recht gefallen, ich weis aber auch leider keine andere Farbe als Ersatz dafür.


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2009)

Blaue Lagerdeckel gibts, hab grad noch ma an meinem Radl geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (30. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hey ich bin auch am überlegen ein bissl bling-bling an mein Bike zu schrauben.
> Gibts die Lagerdeckel denn auch in blau elox. Hab zwar auch ein rotes aber ich finde rot-elox passt da nicht so.
> Wollte im speziellen einfach mal alle schrauben gegen titanblaue oder auch alublaue tauschen um ein bissl akzente zu setzen. Schwarz-rot gefällt mir zwar ganz gut ist aber ein bissl langweilig.
> Und ich weis immer noch nicht ob ich nun die weissen Decals runtermachen soll. Mir will das nicht so recht gefallen, ich weis aber auch leider keine andere Farbe als Ersatz dafür.



Ich hab die originalen (schwarzen) Lagerdeckel von einem User dieses Forums eloxieren lassen ;-) Was die Deckel bei Nicolai kosten weiss ich nicht, da der Support es nicht für nötig hält zurückzuschreiben.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Oktober 2009)

der support lässt schon nach in letzter zeit. :-(


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Was die Deckel bei Nicolai kosten weiss ich nicht, da der Support es nicht für nötig hält zurückzuschreiben.



Du hättest auch mich fragen können.


----------



## Carnologe (30. Oktober 2009)

Sag an!


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2009)

Feierabend


----------



## softbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja der mad-line macht sowas. Aba geht das? Erst schwatt und dann blau?


----------



## Shorty7989 (30. Oktober 2009)

so jetzt will ich auch mal mein Baby vorstellen.Das Foto is leider nicht so gut und der sattel wurde geändert

Rahmen:  Nicolai Helius AM
Vorbau:  Truvativ AKA
Gabel:  Rock Shox Pike 426
Steuersatz:  Chris King
Lenker:  Truvativ Stylo Team
Sattelstütze:  Truvativ Double XR Clamp
Sattel:  Selle Italia SLR
Schaltwerk:  SRAM X.0
Umwerfer:  SRAM X-9
Bremshebel:  Avid Elixier CR
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixier CR
Reifen:  Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Felgen:  DT Swiss EX 1750
Naben:  DT Swiss Ex 1750
Kassette:  SRAM PG 990
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air


----------



## Carnologe (30. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja der mad-line macht sowas. Aba geht das? Erst schwatt und dann blau?



Ja, das funktioniert.
Teilweise sind sie nach dem eloxieren stumpf geworden, aber das stört nicht.
Schau Dir einfach sein Profil an und staune selbst.
Es gibt auch eine dementsprechende IG.

@ Guru

Kein Problem, aber morgen will ich die Antwort haben


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> @ Guru
> 
> Kein Problem, aber morgen will ich die Antwort haben



Du haben PN bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (31. Oktober 2009)

Shorty7989 schrieb:


> so jetzt will ich auch mal mein Baby vorstellen.Das Foto is leider nicht so gut und der sattel wurde geändert
> 
> Rahmen:  Nicolai Helius AM
> Vorbau:  Truvativ AKA
> ...



sehr schön,

sind die anbauteile in lila eloxiert?


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. Oktober 2009)

Bike gefällt mir super, nur die XT ist farblich etwas fehl am Platz. 

@ Morti: Teile dürften rot elox sein...


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du haben PN bekommen




Ich wills auch wissen!


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2009)

u have PN too.


----------



## softbiker (31. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du hättest auch mich fragen können.



Hey guru,
bräuchte nen Satz in elox-blau fürs 08er Helius.

Ergo ich wills auch wissen!

Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Oktober 2009)

Shorty7989 schrieb:


> so jetzt will ich auch mal mein Baby vorstellen.Das Foto is leider nicht so gut und der sattel wurde geändert
> 
> Rahmen:  Nicolai Helius AM
> Vorbau:  Truvativ AKA
> ...



Ist das ein normaler Chris King (Einpresstiefe)? 

Ansonsten Spacer raus, großes Kettenblatt der XT ab und eine Gabel mit passender Einbauhöhe dran. Mit 518mm fährt sich das AM nur halb so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (31. Oktober 2009)

Großes Kettenblatt ab? Und dann?


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. Oktober 2009)

Bash dran!


----------



## Framekiller (31. Oktober 2009)

Das bike schaut aber nicht so nach bikeparkschreddern aus sondern eher nach tourenfahren und da brauch zumindesr ich ein großes Blatt.


----------



## Carnologe (31. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du haben PN bekommen



Danke fÃ¼r die PN.
Die Preise sind echt heftig, aber was anderes habe ich bei Nicolai nicht erwartet.
Das Eloxieren von insgesamt 17 Teilen hat mich inkl. Porto 26,90â¬ gekostet.

EDIT:



guru39 schrieb:


> Du hÃ¤ttest auch mich fragen kÃ¶nnen.



Richtig, allerdings erwarte ich auch vom Hersteller eine Antwort. Die Rahmen sind verdammt gut, keine Frage, aber der Endkunden-Support ist so mies, mieser geht es nicht.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Danke für die PN.
> Die Preise sind echt heftig, aber was anderes habe ich bei Nicolai nicht erwartet.
> Das Eloxieren von insgesamt 17 Teilen hat mich inkl. Porto 26,90 gekostet.
> 
> ...



Naja manche Leute arbeiten eben und sind nicht ständig am Computer.
Ich glaube telefonisch (wie altmodisch) sind die ganz gut zu erreichen.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Naja manche Leute arbeiten eben und sind nicht ständig am Computer.


Das gilt vielleicht für Privatpersonen. Sowas kann sich heutzutage noch nicht mal ein 1-Mann Betrieb erlauben und für eine Firma ist das in der heutigen zeit ein absolutes NoGo, besonders im Premium Segment. E-Mails gehören innerhalb von 48h beantwortet. Ansonsten muss man damit leben, dass einem der ein oder andere Auftrag entgeht oder Kunden unzufrieden werden.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## dreamdeep (31. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


>


Augenverdrehen hilft leider auch nicht, ist mittlerweile nun mal so. Ob man das jetzt gut findet oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Augenverdrehen hilft leider auch nicht, ist mittlerweile nun mal so. Ob man das jetzt gut findet oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle.



Kenne das aus meinem Bekanntenkreis. Ständig e-mails, auch Urlaub, abends zu Hause immer erreichbar für zum Teil dürftige Themen. Ist wie Kammerflimmer: Hohe Schlagzahl aber es passiert nichts.

Ich weiss gar nicht wie vor 25 Jahren Informationen beschafft werden konnten oder überhaupt Geld verdient werden konnte.

Wenn man sieht was in Foren für zum Teil unklare Fragen und Formulierungen zu lesen sind, kann man sich leicht vorstellen was zum Teil für Anfragen an die Einzelnen, "e-mail Beantworter", gestellt werden. Fragen die auf der Homepage beantwortet und trotzdem gefragt werden sind sicher einer der Hauptrenner.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Oktober 2009)

> Kenne das aus meinem Bekanntenkreis. Ständig e-mails, auch Urlaub, abends zu Hause immer erreichbar für zum Teil dürftige Themen. Ist wie Kammerflimmer: Hohe Schlagzahl aber es passiert nichts.


Das ist das andere Extrem und natürlich auch nicht gut. Habe ganz bewusst 48h geschrieben. Für eine Firma mit mehren Mitarbeitern, sind aber Dinge wie Urlaub etc. nicht relevant.



> Ich weiss gar nicht wie vor 25 Jahren Informationen beschafft werden konnten oder überhaupt Geld verdient werden konnte.


...Telefon oder Postweg. Der personelle Aufwand dafür ist aber bedeutend aufwendiger als mit "modernen" Kommunikationsmitteln. Kataloge drucken, Bestellscheine auswerten und in die WaWi übernehmen etc. alles Dinge die nun automatisiert sind und Geld sparen, auch für den Kunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist das andere Extrem und natürlich auch nicht gut. Habe ganz bewusst 48h geschrieben. Für eine Firma mit mehren Mitarbeitern, sind aber Dinge wie Urlaub etc. nicht relevant.
> 
> 
> ...Telefon oder Postweg. Der personelle Aufwand dafür ist aber bedeutend aufwendiger als mit "modernen" Kommunikationsmitteln. Kataloge drucken, Bestellscheine auswerten und in die WaWi übernehmen etc. alles Dinge die nun automatisiert sind und Geld sparen, auch für den Kunde



Frage mich wieso Arbeitsunfähigkeit auf Grund von psychischen Erkrankungen immer mehr zunehmen? Es liegt sicher auch an der ständigen Erreichbarkeit über Handy, e-mail etc..

Dein Beispiel beinhaltete ausdrücklich den Einmannbetrieb.

Moderne Zeiten sind nicht immer bessere Zeiten. Wir bezahlen nur mit anderer Münze. 

P.S.:Wie kann man die Zitate so unterleilen? Danke.


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> P.S.:







OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie



Das




OldSchool schrieb:


> kann



ist


OldSchool schrieb:


> man



ganz


OldSchool schrieb:


> die



einfach


OldSchool schrieb:


> Zitate



wenn man


OldSchool schrieb:


> so



weiß


OldSchool schrieb:


> unterleilen?



wie!


OldSchool schrieb:


> Danke.



bitte 

Du musst nur das teilen was du im Zitat stehen haben möchtest, und dann
kopieren (z.b. 



OldSchool schrieb:


> wie [/quote......]
> 
> 
> OldSchool schrieb:
> ...


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das



Ich


guru39 schrieb:


> ist



habe


guru39 schrieb:


> ganz



verstanden.


guru39 schrieb:


> einfach



Danke!


guru39 schrieb:


> wenn man






guru39 schrieb:


> weiß






guru39 schrieb:


> wie!






guru39 schrieb:


> bitte





freeride_bogl schrieb:


> colin bekommt konkurrenz ...


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Oktober 2009)

@OldSchool: oje, jetzt sind wir ganz schön ins offtopic abgeschweift. Ich denke wir sollten das an dieser Stelle lieber sein lassen und bei Bedarf wo anders weiter diskutieren


----------



## OldSchool (1. November 2009)

Ich denke wir haben uns genügend ausgetauscht.


----------



## BOSTAD (1. November 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Augenverdrehen hilft leider auch nicht, ist mittlerweile nun mal so. Ob man das jetzt gut findet oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle.



Ich kann dich gut verstehen, ich habe die selbe Erfahrung machen müssen. Das ist glaube ich aber eine generelles Problem der Fahrradbranche. 
48h wäre schon zu viel erwartet. Überhaupt eine Antwort wäre nett.

Wobei man N gutschreiben muss, dass wenn sie mal an dem "Case" sind und sich damit befassen, schwuppdiwupp ne Lösung da ist.


----------



## guru39 (1. November 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Danke für die PN.
> Die Preise sind echt heftig, aber was anderes habe ich bei Nicolai nicht erwartet.
> Das Eloxieren von insgesamt 17 Teilen hat mich inkl. Porto 26,90 gekostet.




Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen, Nicolai hat schliesslich noch Material und Herstellungskosten.


----------



## US. (1. November 2009)

Hi,

heute mal das schöne Wetter genutzt, das gerade fertiggestellte Helius AM meiner Freundin abzulichten:

















Gewicht komplett mit Pedalen 13,6kg.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. November 2009)

Hammer. Bin auch am überlegen mein ION in den Team Farben zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (1. November 2009)

@US.   mach schluss mit ihr...!!!   nimm mich    und das wunderschöne heli am übernehme ich dann auch!


----------



## corfrimor (1. November 2009)

@ us.

Geiles Teil. Ist das Pastelblau?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## US. (1. November 2009)

Hi,

merci! Meine Schätzchen geb ich aber nicht mehr her 

@corfrimor: Nein, ist Lichtblau. Pastellblau wars vorher 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## corfrimor (1. November 2009)

Was heißt "Pastellblau war's vorher" ? Umgepulvert oder hat sich die Farbbezeichnung geändert 

Jedenfalls ist die Farbe geil und wär' 'ne Alternative für mein RC, wenn das Eloxal mal unansehlich geworden ist. Dann aber mit schwarzem Elox-Kit und schwarzen Decals.

Grüße 

corfrimor


----------



## frankweber (1. November 2009)

endlich mal wieder *Bilder von einem Helius* passend zum Thread, ich war kurz davor das abo zu löschen.
Schönes bike


----------



## Carnologe (1. November 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder *Bilder von einem Helius* passend zum Thread, ich war kurz davor das abo zu löschen.
> Schönes bike



Ja, sehr schönes Bike. Es wirkt sehr harmonisch auf mich... 

Da die Kompaktkamera-Fotos nicht so der Brüller waren und ich meine Nikon wieder hier habe, wurde mein Helius ST eben erneut abgelichtet 
Mehr gibts in meinem Fotoalbum: KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (1. November 2009)

Ist nen S-Rahmen?


----------



## Carnologe (1. November 2009)

M


----------



## PiratPilot (1. November 2009)

US.: Geile Farben!

Ich habe nach der 100%-Titanschrauben-Umrüstung auch ein paar Herbstfotos gemacht:


----------



## DH-Luza (2. November 2009)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe nach der 100%-Titanschrauben-Umrüstung auch ein paar Herbstfotos gemacht:
> [...]
> 
> ...



Apropos Titanschrauben: Mit wieviel Nm hast Du die Dämpferschraube (s. Bild) denn jetzt angeknallt? Imho hat Titan ja die Festigkeit einer 8.8er Stahlschraube, richtig?

Luzi


----------



## PiratPilot (2. November 2009)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Apropos Titanschrauben: Mit wieviel Nm hast Du die Dämpferschraube (s. Bild) denn jetzt angeknallt? Imho hat Titan ja die Festigkeit einer 8.8er Stahlschraube, richtig?
> 
> Luzi



Angeblich entspricht Grade5 Titan sogar einem 10.9 Stahlbolzen. Hatte vorher hier rein gelesen und dann mit 15Nm fest gezogen sowie mit Locktite gegen Lösen gesichert. Oder du hälst dich an Falcos Tipp.


----------



## xRemcox (2. November 2009)




----------



## Elfriede (2. November 2009)

@PiratPilot: Geiler Hobel. Von nem Speedneedle Alcantara (zur Gewichtsoptimierung) hältst du wohl nichts?


----------



## PiratPilot (2. November 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> @PiratPilot: Geiler Hobel. Von nem Speedneedle Alcantara (zur Gewichtsoptimierung) hältst du wohl nichts?



Danke! Ich nenne sie Gina...  Durch Schnäppchenkauf und Selbstaufbau war das Rad sogar recht preiswert. 
Wegen Sattel: Ich hatte mal einen SLR montiert, aber der ist mir viel zu schmal. Ich fahre inzwischen an allen Rädern den Flite TransAm mit Loch, da er einfach am besten passt. Da geht bei mir Funktion eindeutig vor Gewicht und Optik.


----------



## US. (2. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Was heißt "Pastellblau war's vorher" ? Umgepulvert oder hat sich die Farbbezeichnung geändert
> 
> Jedenfalls ist die Farbe geil und wär' 'ne Alternative für mein RC, wenn das Eloxal mal unansehlich geworden ist. Dann aber mit schwarzem Elox-Kit und schwarzen Decals.



Ist bei Nicolai umgepulvert worden. Vorher war Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen Pastellblau mit roten Decals, so wie im 2009er Katalog abgebildet.
Ich finde die roten Decals haben nicht optimal zu den Eloxteilen gepasst und das Pastellblau war mir etwas zu uneindeutig von der Farbe.
Ferner wollte ich, daß sich das Weiß der Gabel am Hinterbau wieder findet.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## corfrimor (2. November 2009)

Die Farbauswahl ist Dir auf jeden Fall gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (2. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist die Farbe geil und wär' 'ne Alternative für mein RC, wenn das Eloxal mal unansehlich geworden ist. Dann aber mit schwarzem Elox-Kit und schwarzen Decals.
> 
> corfrimor


......

ach, einen Elox-Rahmen kann man überpulvern.....das geht? Wird der dann vorher gestrahlt?


----------



## corfrimor (2. November 2009)

Ja, das geht. Soweit ich weiß, wird der Rahmen vorher angestrahlt, da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

nun auch mal nach langer Vorfreude die ersten Bilder meines Helius RC. 





Ich hoffe es gefällt und gibt noch konstruktive Kritik.. 

Gruß Erik


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. November 2009)

Auch wenn es manch einer nicht mehr sehen kann: Ich finde weiß mit roten Extra Love Parts immer wieder sehenswert. Von daher 

Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Scherge (2. November 2009)

@ Jackass1987: 
schickes RC , allerdings würde ich die Sattelklemme um 180° drehen, so, dass die Öffnung der Klemme in dieselbe Richtung wie der Klemmschlitz im Sitzrohr zeigt; das ist materialschonender und außerdem etwas weniger empfindlich gegenüber Dreck, der vom Hinterrad hochgewirbelt wird.
Gruß,
Scherge


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Irgendwie sieht es für mich aber so richtig aus. Warum ist der Schlitz eigentlich nicht wie gewohnt hinten ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Radl hast de da Jackass 

Der Schiltz ist deshalb vorne das es Spritzwasser nicht mehr so leicht hat, wogegen die Postion der Sattelklemme wirklich egal ist, solange alles schön eng ist und klemmt, und sieht so wie du die Klemme montiert hast echt besser aus


----------



## Framekiller (2. November 2009)

Wunderbares RC weiß rot is immer wieder schön und sehr stylisch dein bike bis hin zur rot eloxierten Sattelklemme wobei wir auch schon beim ersten und einzigen Kritikpunkt wären den schon mein Vorredner ansprach:

Dreh die Sattelklemme!

Du schiebst dir die Pulverbeschichtung so lange nach hinten bis das Sitzrohr vorne blank ist und hinten gibts be hässliche Welle in der Pulverbeschichtung.
Der Schlitz ist vorne damit sich da nicht so viel Dreck sammeln kann. Aber davon abgesehen muß die Sattelklemme immer da klemmen wo der Schlitz ist egal ob der jetzt hinten vorne oder an der Seite ist.


----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

@guru39
Das is jetzt nicht dein ernst das es egal ist ob die Klemme vorne oder hinten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (3. November 2009)

@piratpilot: den willst du aber doch nicht ersthaft ans helius st schrauben?  der jetzige sattel ist so schön  außerdem: wann sitzt du beim dh schon. die kurze zeit kannst du dem gewicht und der optik ruhig opfern.


----------



## Freerider85 (3. November 2009)

mal zur Sattelklemme: also ich fahr se an meinem ST in der richtigen Position und der Lack ist trotzdem schon so gut wie ab...also vom Lack her ists egal wie rum.


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> @guru39
> Das is jetzt nicht dein ernst das es egal ist ob die Klemme vorne oder hinten ist



Ich habe mir das damals wegen dem Lift in Winterberg so angewöhnt und
habe keinerlei Nachteile festgestellt.


----------



## PiratPilot (3. November 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @piratpilot: den willst du aber doch nicht ersthaft ans helius st schrauben?  der jetzige sattel ist so schön  außerdem: wann sitzt du beim dh schon. die kurze zeit kannst du dem gewicht und der optik ruhig opfern.



Wie meinen?  
(Gina ist ein Helius CC und explizit Downhill fahre ich auch nicht.)


----------



## frankweber (3. November 2009)

Die Zugführung für den Lock out ( nehm ich an - ist die Strippe die hinten unten am Steuersatz langgeht) find ich etwas eigenwillig.

Wems gefällt!


----------



## Oettinger (3. November 2009)

Update





Reifen, Vorbau, Sattelklemme (hoffentlich richtig montiert  ), Nokons, Zugverlegung

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (3. November 2009)

Die Bremshebel sind aber noch nicht richtig positioniert, oder!?


----------



## Oettinger (3. November 2009)

ihr findet aber auch immer was.... 



bin noch bisschen mit der Lenkerstellung am rumprobieren....


----------



## fuzzball (3. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun auch mal nach langer Vorfreude die ersten Bilder meines Helius RC.
> 
> ...



ein Traum die Rennfeile 

vielleicht noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen, speziell der gelbe am VR (WhizzWheels?) stört ein wenig;


----------



## Maxximum (3. November 2009)

@piratpilot:  ooo ja ich sehs grade. ich hab mich im post vertan. sorry hatte da was verwechselt. nix für ungut


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> vielleicht noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen, speziell der gelbe am VR (WhizzWheels?) stört ein wenig;



das ist das was mich auch noch stört. Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt wird das aber geändert. Ich hab ein passendes Tune King Vorderrad mit der selben Konfiguration ( Sapim CX Ray, rote Speichennippel, ZTR 355 ) bereits bestellt 



			
				frankweber schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zugführung für den Lock out ( nehm ich an - ist die Strippe die hinten unten am Steuersatz langgeht) find ich etwas eigenwillig.
> 
> Wems gefällt!



Die Magura Durin hat hinten extra Aufnahmen um eine Zughülle auf der Rückseite aufzunehmen. Es geht deshalb auch nicht anders 

Das mit der Sattelklemme ist so eine Sache. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es so wie es jetzt ist schöner. Die Funktion ist auch top. Lässt sich recht leicht klemmen und hält auch bombenfest. Sollte es wie angesprochen jedoch wirklich zum Ablösen des Lacks kommen wäre das mehr als unschön. 

Ich werd wohl nochmal nachfragen. 

Gruß Erik !


----------



## billysan (3. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


>



Pure porn


----------



## free-for-ride (4. November 2009)

endlich fertig, mein helius afr mod. 2010









Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AFR Mod. 2010 in Pale-Blue
Gabel: Rockshox Totem Solo-Air
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Worldcup
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 mit 203mm Scheiben
Steuersatz: Reset 118-HD2
Lager: Truvativ Howitzer
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt DH /
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Felgen: Mavic EX 721
Speichen: Sapim
Naben: Hope II Pro
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat-Albert light
Schaltung: Sram X.9
Kassette: SRAM PG-990
Kette: SRAM PC-991
Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Griffe: ODI
Sattel: SQ-Lab 612
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS V2
Pedalen: NC17


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. November 2009)

Schick, schön schlicht aufgebaut. Bremsleitung vorn änderst Du aber noch ab oder?
Nur warum das Fettset, warum nicht was leichteres?


----------



## free-for-ride (4. November 2009)

fettset? steh grad auf dem schlauch


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. November 2009)

Meinte den Steuersatz, nee, sorry hatte mich verguckt.. Der Reset sieht aus wie das Fettset von Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (4. November 2009)

@free-for-ride
Ja echt sehr schön, aber warum dieser klobige Vorbau? 
Einziges big Manko.


----------



## sluette (5. November 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> endlich fertig, mein helius afr mod. 2010
> 
> Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Worldcup



ich habe da ein paar fragen zum dämpfer.


wie lang ist der?
warum fährst du ihn in der ganz kurzen position ?
warum ist die längste position blockiert ?
vielleicht ergeben sich die 2 und 3 fragen wenn die dämpferlange größer als vorgegeben ist.


----------



## free-for-ride (5. November 2009)

wie lang ist der? 222mm
warum fährst du ihn in der ganz kurzen position ? weil ich doof bin , muss ich noch umbauen
warum ist die längste position blockiert ? keine ahnung


----------



## nox_ (5. November 2009)

laut tech sheet hat das afr nur 3 Verstellmöglichkeiten. 
175 / 186 / 197 mm

Vincent hat mir damals bei der Bestellung auch bestätigt, dass das oberste Loch nicht verwendet werden soll. 

Hab aber keine Ahnung, was passiert wenn man es trotzdem macht.

Evtl. berührt der reifen dann das Sitzrohr beim maximalen Einfedern.


----------



## free-for-ride (6. November 2009)

laut nicolai:

Beim Helius AFR lässt sich der Federweg in drei Stufen verstellen. Die oberste (vierte) Position des
Umlenkhebels darf auf keinen Fall benutzt werden und ist werksseitig durch eine M8
Madenschraube blockiert. Sollte die oberste (vierte) Montageposition dennoch genutzt werden,
kann es zu einer Beschädigung von Umlenkhebel und Drucksteben kommen. An der hinteren
Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkhebel stehen also nur drei der vier 8 mm-Bohrungen zur Auswahl.
In der oberen (dritten) Position (werkseitige Einstellung) steht der maximale Federweg zur
Verfügung, in der untersten Position ist der Federweg am kürzesten.


----------



## softbiker (6. November 2009)

Wieso bohrt man denn überhaubt ein viertes Loch
Also des Gewichtes wegen kanns wohl kaum sein.




free-for-ride schrieb:


> laut nicolai:
> 
> Beim Helius AFR lässt sich der Federweg in drei Stufen verstellen. Die oberste (vierte) Position des
> Umlenkhebels darf auf keinen Fall benutzt werden und ist werksseitig durch eine M8
> ...


----------



## flyingscot (6. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wieso bohrt man denn überhaubt ein viertes Loch
> Also des Gewichtes wegen kanns wohl kaum sein.



Der Umlenkhebel des AFRs ist offensichtlich der gleiche wie der des AMs und dort darf man die oberste Position benutzen...

Bei Nicolai auf der Seite ist beim AFR-Foto allerdings die  nicht erlaubte Bohrung in Benutzung


----------



## US. (6. November 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der Umlenkhebel des AFRs ist offensichtlich der gleiche wie der des AMs und dort darf man die oberste Position benutzen...
> 
> Bei Nicolai auf der Seite ist beim AFR-Foto allerdings die  nicht erlaubte Bohrung in Benutzung




Die Angaben sind da nicht konsistent:
AFR nutzt Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub.
Der Umlenkhebel realisiert im AM ein Ü-Verhältnis von 160/57=2,8 im obersten Loch.

Übertragen auf das AFR: 70*2,8=196. Damit sollten im obersten Loch genau 196mm Hub zur Verfügung stehen.

Möglicherweise ist aber das Ü-Verhältnis ein anderes und das AM realisiert die 160mm Federweg bereits mit 51mm Hub.

Dann läge ein Ü-Verhältnis von 3,14 vor.
Im AFR bedeutete dies: 70*3,14=220. Also 220mm Hub im obersten Loch und damit zuviel Federweg für Kollisionsfreiheit. Reifen kommt an Sitzrohr und evtl. schlägt der Ausgleichsbehälter an der Wippe an.

Zur Klärung wären verlässliche Angaben hilfreich. Z.B. eine seriöse Messung des Federwegs bei AFR und AM.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## softbiker (6. November 2009)

So wars das jetzt? Bist du jetzt stolz?
Da dachte ich ausnahmsweise auch mal bescheid zu wissen und dann sowas. Tssss




US. schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind da nicht konsistent:
> AFR nutzt Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub.
> Der Umlenkhebel realisiert im AM ein Ü-Verhältnis von 160/57=2,8 im obersten Loch.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (6. November 2009)

@US:  Das Übersetzungsverhältnis hängt doch nicht alleine am Umlenkhebel sondern auch an den Druckstreben bzw. deren Winkel sowie an der Positionierung des Umlenkhebel. Und diese Parameter sind beim AM und AFR nicht identisch. Daher kann man die Übersetzungsverhältnisse des AM nicht aufs AFR übertragen, egal ob der gleiche Umlenkhebel Verwendung findet.


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

So Mädel´s , 
das oberste Loch ist nur blockiert weil es zur Kollision zwischen Hinterrad
und Sitzrohr kommen kann. Der Federweg wäre dann, von unten nach oben,
175,186,197,208mm.





Wenn nichts anbumst (so wie bei meinem ) ist das oberste Loch freigegeben 





Den Federweg habe ich auch nachgemessen, es sind ca.206mm bei meinem

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## sluette (6. November 2009)

perfekt, endlich mal ne belastbare aussage !


----------



## softbiker (6. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts anbumst (so wie bei meinem ) ist das oberste Loch freigegeben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Meister,
ist dass der Sattel der sone Beule in deiner Hose macht


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hey Meister,
> ist dass der Sattel der sone Beule in deiner Hose macht



Dat bin nit isch, dat is de "Wurstsalat"  Isch hab nur des Foddo g´macht


----------



## nox_ (6. November 2009)

Hmm, lässt du den Dämpfer in dieser Einstellung?



> Sollte die oberste (vierte) Montageposition dennoch genutzt werden, kann es zu einer Beschädigung von Umlenkhebel und Drucksteben kommen.



Hört sich schon etwas beunruhigend an, vorallem wenn das direkt von Nicolai kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

Ich habe heute morgen mit Vincent deshalb gesprochen und er meinte
das der einzige Grund eine "mögliche" Kollision wäre, verbiegen würde sich da nichts.


----------



## US. (6. November 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> @US:  Das Übersetzungsverhältnis hängt doch nicht alleine am Umlenkhebel sondern auch an den Druckstreben bzw. deren Winkel sowie an der Positionierung des Umlenkhebel. Und diese Parameter sind beim AM und AFR nicht identisch. Daher kann man die Übersetzungsverhältnisse des AM nicht aufs AFR übertragen, egal ob der gleiche Umlenkhebel Verwendung findet.



Hallo,

das Layout von AM und AFR ist sehr ähnlich, daher sind die Verhältnisse übertragbar.
Selbst die Hinterbaulänge ist fast identisch.

Beim AFR liegt eine größere Ausfederung vor, was gut am Anstellwinkel des Umlenkhebels sichtbar ist. Und eine etwas größere Einfederung, die durch das versetzt angeordnete Sitzrohr möglich wird.

Interessant wäre noch eine Messung des AM

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## flyingscot (6. November 2009)

.


----------



## Andi-Y (6. November 2009)

Nachdem der Federweg des AFR geklärt ist, hier mal wieder ein Bike, passend zum Thema (AFR).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Andi-Y (6. November 2009)




----------



## "Sebastian" (6. November 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Nachdem der Federweg des AFR geklärt ist, hier mal wieder ein Bike, passend zum Thema (AFR).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schickes Shirt  Bike natürlich auch


----------



## pfalz (6. November 2009)

@Andi-Y

Jaaaaa, jaaaaa, das gefällt!!! Sonntag wird Sie eingesaut


----------



## The_Edge (7. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen mit Vincent deshalb gesprochen und er meinte
> das der einzige Grund eine "mögliche" Kollision wäre, verbiegen würde sich da nichts.



Hast Du ne Ahnung, ob das auch für das Helius ST gilt?


----------



## chickenway-user (7. November 2009)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung, ob das auch für das Helius ST gilt?



Einfach ausprobieren. Wenns nirgendwo anschlägt wirds schon passen...


----------



## fuzzball (7. November 2009)

geht  ist die 220mm Stellung (passender Dämpfer vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (7. November 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


>



holla, 
stell bitte mal ein paar gescheite bilder ein, dann kann ja keiner was drauf erkennen.


----------



## Andi-Y (7. November 2009)




----------



## bike-it-easy (7. November 2009)

Ich sags immer wieder: Grau gibt das neue weiß!

@Andi-Y: Sieht gut aus, die Kiste . Wie ist denn die RAL-Nummer von deinem Grau, wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## frankweber (7. November 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Ich sags immer wieder: Grau gibt das neue weiß!
> 
> @Andi-Y: Sieht gut aus, die Kiste . Wie ist denn die RAL-Nummer von deinem Grau, wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> ...


 

Meinst Du die Lautsprecherbox oder was ist da sonst noch grau - ach so man muß das Bild aufrufen und in der Galerie des Benutzers rumstöbern bis man ein bild findet, wo man einen grauen Rahmen entdeckt, der auf 4 anderen Bildern eindeutig schwarz aussieht. 

Schnitzeljagd für große Jungs husssa


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. November 2009)

Also ich würd sagen die Lautsprecher sind silber der Rahmen Aircraft Grey, oder?


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2009)

Die Farbe nennt sich Zeltgrau!

Edit: Hier sieht man die Farbe bessa


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2009)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung, ob das auch für das Helius ST gilt?



Im 09 Katalog ist das ST schon mit 220mm angegeben!


----------



## frankweber (7. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Farbe nennt sich Zeltgrau!


 

Was bitte ist das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2009)

Neuste Weltraumtechnologie "Rusty-T-Blade" *Future Triple ShoxXx inc corp TM*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (7. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Farbe nennt sich Zeltgrau!



hat was von den Bundeswehrzelten in denen man sogut 

 hat


----------



## frankweber (7. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hat was von den Bundeswehrzelten in denen man sogut
> 
> hat


.............wenn es vorher genung bier gab


----------



## fuzzball (7. November 2009)

ach ich ging auch ohne, wenn der Concierge uns nur nicht immer so früh geweckt hätte


----------



## oms (7. November 2009)

@guru, 

was ist denn das graue afr für eine größe? das steuerrohr-gusset sieht groß aus, ist das xl?

danke


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. November 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Lautsprecherbox oder was ist da sonst noch grau - ach so man muß das Bild aufrufen und in der Galerie des Benutzers rumstöbern bis man ein bild findet, wo man einen grauen Rahmen entdeckt, der auf 4 anderen Bildern eindeutig schwarz aussieht.
> 
> Schnitzeljagd für große Jungs husssa



Wenn man den korrekten Blickwinkel zu seinem Bildschirm hat und nicht total schräg draufschaut, ist der Rahmen oben auf dem Bild auf alle Fälle grau und nicht schwarz.
Ich seh vor meinem geistigen Auge jetzt gerade ein paar User vor ihren Monitoren beim Kopf auf- und abbewegen oder ihren Monitor neu justieren

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. November 2009)

@guru: Danke für die Farbinfo!

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (7. November 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Wenn man den korrekten Blickwinkel zu seinem Bildschirm hat und nicht total schräg draufschaut, ist der Rahmen oben auf dem Bild auf alle Fälle grau und nicht schwarz.
> Ich seh vor meinem geistigen Auge jetzt gerade ein paar User vor ihren Monitoren beim Kopf auf- und abbewegen oder ihren Monitor neu justieren
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

es ist ein katastrophal schlechtes Foto, ohne Gurus Hilfe hätte man den Farbton sicher immer noch als schwarz in Erinnerung, selbst wenn ich den Bildschirm an die Decke nagel bleibt es ein mistfoto.


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2009)

oms schrieb:


> @guru,
> 
> was ist denn das graue afr für eine größe? das steuerrohr-gusset sieht groß aus, ist das xl?
> 
> danke



jep is XL.


----------



## Andi-Y (7. November 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> es ist ein katastrophal schlechtes Foto, ohne Gurus Hilfe hätte man den Farbton sicher immer noch als schwarz in Erinnerung, selbst wenn ich den Bildschirm an die Decke nagel bleibt es ein mistfoto.



Mach dich mal locker!! - Bin nicht so aktiv hier und beim ersten Bild an der 60 kB Regelung hängengeblieben, auch wenn ich es letzten Endes anders implementiert habe. - Vom LIcht her hätte ich das Bild auch lieber draußen geschossen, hat aber leider geregnet...
greeez


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. November 2009)

@frankweber: Atme mal tief durch, wird dann schon wieder.
Und der, an den ich die Frage gestellt habe, wusste ja auch, was gemeint war. Der, der ihm den Rahmen verkauft hat, sogar noch früher.
Also alles halb so wild und kein Grund zur Hektik.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## frankweber (7. November 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Mach dich mal locker!! - Bin nicht so aktiv hier und beim ersten Bild an der 60 kB Regelung hängengeblieben, auch wenn ich es letzten Endes anders implementiert habe. - Vom LIcht her hätte ich das Bild auch lieber draußen geschossen, hat aber leider geregnet...
> greeez


 

Ich bin total locker, bleib Du es, *denn Du hast ein Bild in eine Galerie hochgeladen, wo man  keine Farbe erkennen kann* aber Du erwartest das Jemand erkennt, das der Rahmen eine besondere Farbe hat.

Is ja Alles net schlimm also beim nächsten Mal nen Blitz drauf richten oder ins Helle stellen beim Fotografieren und Jeder sieht sofort die *wirklich schöne Farbe* ( so wie auf dem bild vom guru)


----------



## softbiker (7. November 2009)

Manche sagen ja der Manitou Ivolver isx6 soll ein bissl besser funktionieren als der DHX Air


----------



## free-for-ride (8. November 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> denn Du hast ein Bild in eine Galerie hochgeladen, wo man  keine Farbe erkennen kann



das ist natürlich einem weltuntergang gleichgestellt und rechtfertigt deine empörung *kopfschüttel*.


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. November 2009)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> das ist natürlich einem weltuntergang gleichgestellt und rechtfertigt deine empörung *kopfschüttel*.



word


----------



## balticnor (8. November 2009)

Was ist schon Farbe bei dieser Bodenbeschaffenheit?





Super Wetter heute aber alles matschig


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. November 2009)

Nach Putzaktion und Dämpfertausch meins:





Und bevor jemand fragt, der Dämpfer ist so weit unten eingehängt, weil der jetzt 200 statt 195 hat.

Spätestens am Samstag in Eppelheim wird das Schätzchen aber wieder richtig eingesaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (8. November 2009)

meins gestern an einem evtl letztem schneefreien sonnigen tag...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. November 2009)

sehr schönes AM!


----------



## OldSchool (8. November 2009)

Habe wieder ein Nicolai! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Sattel und Sattelstütze werden noch getauscht, Gabel kommt irgendwann noch eine andere rein.
Umwerfer habe ich auch keinen daher bin ich erstmal nur auf dem mittleren Blatt gefahren.
Das ganze war ein Spontankauf aus dem Bikemarkt. Einmal aufgebaut und nicht gefahren. Der Preis war sehr günstig da mußte ich zugreifen. Daher auch erstmal die Teile vom alten Rad.

@guru, Größe passt einwandfrei. Endlich mal nicht so ein kleines Rad.

Ist XL und Teamrot/schwarz Elox.


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2009)

Sauber Alte Schule 

Ist das ne Billy Klingel an deinem Lenker


----------



## OldSchool (8. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Billy Klingel an deinem Lenker



Ja, ist ne Billy. Habe zwei, drei Stück gekauft am Anfang meiner MTB Zeit und seitdem an meinen Rädern. Die halten ewig und funktionieren gut.
Hier laufen doch teilweise einige Fußgänger rum die ich damit erschrecke.


----------



## maik.k. (9. November 2009)

hier meine kleine Lady, leicht versaut nach ner Tour


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/7/5/1/_/large/Unbenannt-1.jpg


----------



## free-for-ride (9. November 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne Billy. Habe zwei, drei Stück gekauft am Anfang meiner MTB Zeit und seitdem an meinen Rädern. Die halten ewig und funktionieren gut.
> Hier laufen doch teilweise einige Fußgänger rum die ich damit erschrecke.



da reicht bei mir der leerlauf meiner hinterradnabe  klingel brauch ich nicht


----------



## ins (9. November 2009)

@Speziazlizt Sehr schönes AM


----------



## Bajamar (9. November 2009)

Hallo, hier meins von 2005





Beste Grüsse von Heinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. [email protected] (10. November 2009)

ohh ein helius auf der halde


----------



## Oettinger (11. November 2009)

@maik.k

ist das die Durolux mit 180mm oder mit 160mm? wie bist du damit zufrieden?

Gruß


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

Im Bikemarkt gibts grad nen 200/57 CaneCreek-Double-Barrel zu kaufen. 
Wer von euch einen Dämpfer sucht.
Ist aber nicht von mir. Wollte nur drauf aufmerksam  machen falls grad einer auf der Suche ist. Ist ja nicht der schlechteste Dämpfer


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2009)

hab ich gerade bei mtbr gefunden:


























Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## frankweber (11. November 2009)

AFR Wildcat könnte man es nennen.


----------



## Bajamar (11. November 2009)

Hallo Oettinger, das ist eine Fox Tallas RLC.

Beste Grüsse von Heinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (11. November 2009)

Danke, hab aber die von Maik.k gemeint...

Gruß


----------



## Falcon153 (11. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade bei mtbr gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ja abgefahren das teil...


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

Also ich finde an dem Ding is alles ******** bis auf den Hauptrahmen.

Ich kann das gar nicht glauben dass man so einen schlechten Geschmack haben kann.


----------



## maik.k. (11. November 2009)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @maik.k
> 
> ist das die Durolux mit 180mm oder mit 160mm? wie bist du damit zufrieden?
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab sie erst seit einer Woche verbaut und kann noch nicht viel sagen. Der erste Eindruck ist aber schon mal nicht schlecht, ist übrigens die 160er Version.


----------



## Falcon153 (11. November 2009)

Zum Glück stehen nicht alle Menschen nur auf schwarz und grau,
sonst wäre unsere Welt einfach nur öde


----------



## Framekiller (12. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also ich finde an dem Ding is alles ******** bis auf den Hauptrahmen.
> 
> Ich kann das gar nicht glauben dass man so einen schlechten Geschmack haben kann.



Was ist denn da bitte so schlimm dran finde das bike technisch und optisch sehr stimmig. Hab hier im Forum echt schon viel gesehen wo ich fast den Lappi vollgebrochen hätt  aber des gefällt, auch wenn ich den Hinterbau auch noch in dizzy camo gemacht hätt


----------



## chickenway-user (12. November 2009)

Hinterbau, Sattel und Gabel sind einfach zu weiss...

Ansonsten geil!


----------



## sluette (12. November 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Was ist denn da bitte so schlimm dran finde das bike technisch und optisch sehr stimmig. Hab hier im Forum echt schon viel gesehen wo ich fast den Lappi vollgebrochen hätt  aber des gefällt, auch wenn ich den Hinterbau auch noch in dizzy camo gemacht hätt



sehe ich genauso...
bei der gewählten farbgebung stellen sich zwar meine nackenhaare auf und marzocchi fan bin ich auch nicht, ansonsten gibt's aber nix zu meckern, oder ?


----------



## softbiker (12. November 2009)

Ich meinte ja auch nur die Farbkombi. 
aber wie det chicken schon richtig bemerkt hat, viel zu weiß.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich au nochmal anmerken das es Marzocchi einfach nicht mehr schafft ihren Gabeln ein einigermaßen ansprechendes Design zu verpassen.

Ich bin ja am überlegen mal eine 66er light eta aus 2006 auszuprobieren.
Mit 170mm wäre dass das Maximum was reingeht in meinen Drahtesel. Die Gabel in ihrem tiefschwarz ist einfach nur geil. Allerdings ist Sie auch ne ganze Ecke schwerer als meine Lyrik.

Aber diese alten Dinger werden immer noch so sauteuer gehandelt.


----------



## BOSTAD (12. November 2009)

Der Hinterbau hätte ein neon camo vertragen.
Ne Sorry sieht für mich nicht gut aus, erinnert mich an einen Fotodruck aus Herbstlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (15. November 2009)

Seit Mitte der Woche fertig:

















Nicolai Helius RC Size S (2487 Gramm incl. Dämpfer). Black ano/fire department red 

Gabel Fox F32 RL, DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer, XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, Deus XC Kurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Shimano WM-H775 Laufräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Brakes XTR 180/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Flatbar, Syntace P6 Carbon Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner und Hörnchen, Acros AH06 Steuersatz ... 11,21 Kg.


----------



## corfrimor (15. November 2009)

Gefällt mir gut, schöne Farbe, schöner Aufbau, leicht. Nur der LRS ... Kann man die Aufkleber nicht entfernen? Mit dem Muster konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden.

Der S-Rahmen scheint übrigens noch einmal deutlich leichter als in Größe M zu sein. Mein Rahmen wiegt in M komplett eloxiert nur ~ 40g weniger als Deiner mit gepulvertem Hautprahmen.

Woher hast Du eigentlich die schwarze Fox? Ich dachte, die gibt's nur noch in weiß ... 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## luck01 (15. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Helius RC.

Schwarze Fox Gabeln gibt es als OEM Ware


----------



## Clemens (15. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut, schöne Farbe, schöner Aufbau, leicht. Nur der LRS ... Kann man die Aufkleber nicht entfernen? Mit dem Muster konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden.
> 
> Der S-Rahmen scheint übrigens noch einmal deutlich leichter als in Größe M zu sein. Mein Rahmen wiegt in M komplett eloxiert nur ~ 40g weniger als Deiner mit gepulvertem Hautprahmen.
> 
> ...


 
Mir gefällt leider das Muster am Laufradsatz! Da ich mein Material meist nach etwa einem Jahr wieder verkaufe, habe ich zudem die Erfahrung gemacht, das entlabeltes nur schwerer verkäuflich ist.

Die Fox stammt aus einem Epic für den US-Markt und hat zudem anstelle der normalen blaustichigen 'Fox'-Aufkleber komplett grau-silberne Decails. 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## corfrimor (15. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Mir gefällt leider das Muster am Laufradsatz!



Na, da muß ich wohl mit leben  



Clemens schrieb:


> Da ich mein Material meist nach etwa einem Jahr wieder verkaufe, habe ich zudem die Erfahrung gemacht, das entlabeltes nur schwerer verkäuflich ist.



Verkaufst Du auch den Rahmen wieder?



Clemens schrieb:


> Die Fox stammt aus einem Epic für den US-Markt und hat zudem anstelle der normalen blaustichigen 'Fox'-Aufkleber komplett grau-silberne Decails.



Sieht super aus! Genau so hätte ich gerne die neue 120er FIT RLC.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Clemens (16. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Verkaufst Du auch den Rahmen wieder?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Der Rahmen ist für länger geplant. Ich habe mich eher auf Parts wie den LRS bezogen.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## PiratPilot (16. November 2009)

Clemens: 
Sehr schönes Rad - genau nach meinem Geschmack. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## abbath (16. November 2009)

Die Ventilkappen fin ich affig, ansonsten ein echt schönes Bike.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. November 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Die Ventilkappen fin ich affig, ansonsten ein echt schönes Bike.



Yep, dem schliesse ich mich an. Sehr schönes Bike nur die Ventilkappen gehen gar nicht, hat was von "ATU Golf Tuning".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (16. November 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yep, dem schliesse ich mich an. Sehr schönes Bike nur die Ventilkappen gehen gar nicht, hat was von "ATU Golf Tuning".


 
Die stammen aus einer Zeit, als es den Golf und ATU noch gar nicht gab und zwar von meinem ersten Fahrrad, einem Bonanzarad gegen Ende der sechziger Jahre. Sind die letzten Überbleibsel.

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,grossbild-453397-349190,00.html 

Clemens


----------



## dreamdeep (16. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Die stammen aus einer Zeit, als es den Golf und ATU noch gar nicht gab und zwar von meinem ersten Fahrrad, einem Bonanzarad gegen Ende der sechziger Jahre. Sind die letzten Überbleibsel.


Na dann haben sie sentimentalen Wert und dürfen bleiben


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

So am WE hab ich gemerkt dass das 3. Kettenblatt vollkommen überflüssig ist.
Meine Frage in die Runde? Was könnt ihr denn an Kettenführung empfehlen.
Bitte mir Erfahrungswerten.

Ich hätte 3 Stück im Auge:

NC-17 Stinger
Truvativ Shiftguide
G-Junkies ZweiG

Vorne wird ein Shimano SLX Umwerfer (FD-M 667) montiert. Habt ihr da ein speziellen für 2 Kettenblätter oder tuts auch einer für 3 und was für Shifter?

Ich habe leider keine ISCG-Laschen denke aber mal dass Innenlager-Klemmung genauso hinhaut.

Am meisten würde mir die ZweiG zusagen.

So jetzt dürft ihr. Danke für eure Hilfe.

Softi


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. November 2009)

Servus Softi,

Ich hab die e.13 DRS, fürs Nicolai modifiziert und passend. Bin mit der anstandslos zufrieden!!

Würde ich unter Umständen zusammen mit eine 2 Monate alten Saint Kurbelgarnitur 36/22 zu einem guten Preis abgeben, bei Interesse PN


----------



## AustRico (17. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> So am WE hab ich gemerkt dass das 3. Kettenblatt vollkommen überflüssig ist.
> Meine Frage in die Runde? Was könnt ihr denn an Kettenführung empfehlen.
> Bitte mir Erfahrungswerten.
> 
> ...



Funktionieren werden alle von dir genannten gut;
Stinger -> günstig, leicht
Shiftguide -> günstig, etwas schwerer
G-Junkies -> Bashguard sieht etwas filigran aus, teuer.
Wenn du viel ausgeben möchtest, schau dir noch die 77designz an.

Wenn du einen 3-Fach Umwerfer verwendest, einfach die Anschlagschraube so weit drehen, dass ein Schalten auf das große Blatt verhindert wird. Der SLX-2-Fach Umwerfer bietet angeblich etwas mehr Schaltkomfort, da er speziell auf diese Konfiguration optimiert ist.
Am Schalthebel ändert sich in jedem Fall nichts.


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

Danke Basti aber ich hab keine ISCG-Laschen. Und mit diesem Adapter-Dingsbums möchte ich nicht rummhantieren.
Außerdem hab ich ne Kurbel 
Isch haub au scho jemande der sie mir bald schwoaz eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsäule (17. November 2009)

Ich kann die 77designz freeduo empfehlen. Teuer aber tadellos.

Hatte vorher die NC-17 Stinger, hat mich nicht überzeugt. Zumindest bei 73mm Tretlager, dann schleift die Kette gerne mal am Träger der Führung.

gruss
wildsäu´le


----------



## pfalz (17. November 2009)

Hab an meinem FR die NC-17, funktioniert unauffällig und problemlos!


----------



## dreamdeep (17. November 2009)

@SOftbiker: wenn Du es leicht haben mÃ¶chtest, dann die FÃ¼hrungsrolle der Stinger und eine Carbonplatte (25â¬) von Coparni (IBC User).







Hab ich so im Einsatz und funktioniert einwandfrei. Das Innenlager muss halt sehr fest verschraubt werden, damit die FÃ¼hrung nicht verutscht, aber das ist ein generelles Problem der Innenlagerklemmung.

Ansonsten die normale Stinger geht genauso. Die Shiftguide funktionier zwar, ist aber sackschwer mit knapp 300g!

Mit einem normalen 3-Fach umwerfer funktioniert 2-Fach ohne Probleme. Vorteil der 2-Fach SLX Version ist vor allem optischer Natur, der Umwerfer steht dann nicht so weit Ã¼ber dem Kettenblatt.


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

So hab mir jetz ne e13 ds mit bb-mount bestellt und dazu den SLX-Umwerfer sowie einen Syncros Bash.
Wenn dat Zeug da isse mach ich mal Fotos.


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. November 2009)

gute wahl mit der kefü


----------



## dreamdeep (17. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> So hab mir jetz ne e13 ds mit bb-mount bestellt


Die ist mit 153g (Herstellerangabe) aber auch nicht gerade leicht


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die ist mit 153g (Herstellerangabe) aber auch nicht gerade leicht



1 1/2 Tafeln Schokolade merke ich auch nicht... da wird softie die KeFü auch kaum bemerken  Für's Gesamtsystem fallen die 153g nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Sprichwörtlich und im Wortsinne...


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

Mei Vadder sacht scho immer:

Bua Leichtbau is was für Verdauungsgschdörde,  a echt Biker geht voam fahrn zum scheissn nachad issa a a hoibs Kilo leichder und om basst nachad mea Bia nei.


----------



## ins (18. November 2009)

Wahre Worte!


----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2009)

Das eigene Gewicht (Stichwort aufs Klo gehen etc.) hat mit dem Gewicht des Bikes nicht zu tun. Das wird immer gerne angeführt als Argument gegen "Leichtbau", ist aber nicht richtig. Oder wer glaubt ernsthaft daran dass er, nachdem er 5kg abgenommen hat, ein 20kg Bike genauso flott den Berg hochkurbelt wie woher ein 15kg Bike oder bergab das gleiche Handling hat?

Wer nicht auf möglichst leichte Bikes steht, Ok - muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Ansonsten sind 50-100g Mehrgewicht für ein Bauteil, was es mit gleicher Funktion auch leichter und sogar noch billiger gibt, ne Menge.  Wenn man das bei jeden Teil so macht, wiegt das Helius halt am Ende keine 14-15kg sondern 17kg. Und das merkt man dann 

Für 100g Gewichtsersparniss, muss man an anderer Stelle wieder mächtig in den Geldbeutel greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (18. November 2009)

Also ich war ja in Physik jetz mal nicht der Beste aber soviel habe ich verstanden dass wenn man bei der Masse etwas wegnimmt die Energie im Gegenzug weniger wird um den nun leichteren Gegenstand bei gleicher Wegbeschaffenheit fort zu bewegen. Ob das Gewicht nun am Fahrrad liegt oder am Fahrer ist doch völlig gleichgültig. Der Motor bleibt grob gesagt der gleiche und nur dass was er bewegen muss geht schneller bei zumindest gleichem Kraftaufwand.
So Klugscheissmodus aus. Deine These wackelt also ein bissl. 
Mit dem Gewicht der Kefü magst du ja recht haben, aber die 100g stören mich nicht sonderlich.

Die hab ich ja schon bei meinen schönen blauen TITANSCHRAUBEN gespart, gelle Jungs


----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2009)

> Also ich war ja in Physik jetz mal nicht der Beste


Das merk man, deshalb wackelt Deine These auch ein bissl 



softbiker schrieb:


> Ob das Gewicht nun am Fahrrad liegt oder am Fahrer ist doch völlig gleichgültig.


Deine eigene Masse und die des Bikes sind getrennt, das kannst Du nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Genaus so wie das Gewicht der Laufräder anders auf die Beschleunigung wirken, als das Rahmengewicht.
Ich hab in Physik übrigens auch nie wirklich aufgepasst, deshalb kann ich Dir da keine hochtrabende Erklärung liefern. Aber mach doch einfach folgenden Versuch:

1. Fahrt: Rucksack mit 4kg Gesamtgewicht (z.b. mit 3l in der Trinkblase)
2. Fahrt: Binde dir 4Kg Ballast ans Unterrohr 

Damit fährst Du jeweils die gleich Strecke und berichtest wieder 

Ganz einfach gesagt, ein 20kg Bike wird sich immer anders fahren, als ein 15kg Bike, egal ob man nun 80 oder 85kg wiegt. Dem kannst Du doch nicht wiedersprechen, oder?

Aber ist ja eigentlich mittlerweile auch ziemlich offtopic, lassen wir es an dieser Stelle lieber gut sein.


----------



## softbiker (18. November 2009)

Alles klar. Ich werde berichten obs mit meiner Kettenführung dann schwerer den Berg raufgeht.


----------



## benne1989 (18. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ob das Gewicht nun am Fahrrad liegt oder am Fahrer ist doch völlig gleichgültig.



Nur noch als kleine Zusatzinfo: Nicht nur das diese Aussage völliger Quatsch ist... es macht sogar n Unterschied ob du Leichbau am Sattel oder an den Laufrädern betreibst...


----------



## softbiker (18. November 2009)

benne1989 schrieb:


> Nur noch als kleine Zusatzinfo: Nicht nur das diese Aussage völliger Quatsch ist... es macht sogar n Unterschied ob du Leichbau am Sattel oder an den Laufrädern betreibst...



So klein und schon so vorlaut


----------



## benne1989 (18. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> So klein und schon so vorlaut



Hey ich bin 1,93m und hatte auch mal Physik
nix für ungut


----------



## chickenway-user (18. November 2009)

Hmm, neee, am Bauch muss sich schon mehr ändern als am Rad damit mans merkt. Aber man merkts.

Am Rad merkt mans mehr. Im Tretlagerbereich jedoch kaum, an Laufrädern mehr. 

Und das entspricht durchaus der Physik:
Ein schwerer Sattel z.B. muss im Wiegetritt z.B. immer hin und her gewedelt werden. Ein schwerer Bauch bleibt da relativ konstant in der Mitte. Außerdem kann man die Masse am Bauch auch gut von einem Pedal auf das andere Verlagern. Sie kann zum Gasgeben benützt werden.
Schwere Laufräder müssen mehr beschleunigt werden, da sie sich ja nicht nur den Berg hinauf bewegen, sondern auch noch rotieren. 

Ein paar Kilo mehr im Rucksack merk ich meist nur in den Schultern. Ein paar Kilo weniger am Rad merk ich schon eher. 100g an der Kettenführung nehm ich aber nicht wahr.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich werde berichten obs mit meiner Kettenführung dann schwerer den Berg raufgeht.


 Klar wirst Du sie nicht bemerken. Das habe ich auch nie gemeint. Ich persönlich spare halt gerne hier und da 100g ein, wenn ich dafür nicht auf Funktion verzichten muss und habe nachher insgesamt ein leichteres Bike. Wie gesagt, muss jeder selbst Wissen. Ich fand die DS im Vergleich zu anderen Kefüs mit gleicher Funktion halt relativ schwer, darum ging es ja eigentlich nur


----------



## corfrimor (18. November 2009)

1kg Gewichtsunterschied macht bei 250 Watt Leistung und 1.000hm auf 10km ca. 42 Sekunden aus. (zum Rumspielen: http://www.2peak.com/tools/powercalculator.php )

In der Ebene ist die Differenz bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit praktisch irrelevant.

Ob das Gewicht am Körper oder am Rad gespart wird, ist mit Ausnahme der Laufräder mehr oder weniger egal. Ein leichter LRS ist gut beim Beschleunigen, spielt also insbesondere bei CC-Rennen eine Rolle, ebenso natürlich beim Marathon, wenn's darum geht, die olle S**, die einem die ganze Zeit am Hinterrad gelutscht hat, beim Zielsprint um den hundertsoundsovielten Platz entschieden hinter sich zu lassen.

Meine Meinung: So lange sich das Gewicht des Gesamtsystems Biker / Rad in einem moderaten Rahmen bewegt, spielt es für Tourer überhaupt keine Rolle. Beim Marathon wird's interessant, wenn man nicht nur für sich, sondern auch gegen andere fährt (muß ja nicht die Spitze sein, können auch Freunde und Bekannte, Vereinsmitglieder usw. sein), und bei CC- und Uphillrennen ist das Gewicht durchaus relevant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2009)

Jau, prima. Dann pimp ich mein AM jetzt mit schweren DH Parts und HS auf 20kg auf. Hab ja den Sommer über fast 8kg abgenommen, sind also noch immer 3Kg Plus. Das 20kg AM fährt sich dann sogar noch ein Tick besser wie im Frühjahr das mit 15kg 

Und da machen sie Leute noch Gedanken um Leichtbau und geben unsummen für leichte Teile aus, wenn es doch so einfach ist 

EDIT: noch besser, ich unterwerfe mich den Winter über einer strengen Diät und specke nochmal 10kg ab, dann starte ich in die neue Saison mit einem 5kg Helius. Das ist der Wahnsinn, da tun sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten auf


----------



## der-gute (18. November 2009)

Dank Rainer wird es in dieser Galerie auch bald was von mir geben...

;-)


----------



## corfrimor (18. November 2009)

Es ist schon klar, daß das Gewicht nicht nur für die Geschwindigkeit, sondern auch fürs Handling eine wichtige Rolle spielt und es von daher natürlich Sinn machen kann, auf ein leichtes Bike zu achten.

Das ändert aber nix an dem, was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## softbiker (18. November 2009)

Hey Leute seid lieb zueinander

Ich probier die Kefü einfach mal aus. Und berichte dann einfach. Ob mein Bike jetzt ein oder zwei Kilo mehr wiegt ist mir nicht so wichtig. Ich fahr ein Nicolai und bin super glücklich damit. Zudem ist es finde ich recht schön anzuschauen.

ALSO AUSGEZEICHNET FÜR DIE EISDIELE


----------



## corfrimor (18. November 2009)

Ich bin immer lieb


----------



## corfrimor (18. November 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. November 2009)




----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

ich hab eben mal gezählt, seit 37 Beiträgen nur gelabber und keine Bilder 

Deshalb hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Helius und mir


----------



## IBKer (18. November 2009)

Bei nicolai ist di qualität auch nicht mehr das was sie einmal war... auf dem oberen Bild sieht man das die Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen ist


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> Bei nicolai ist di qualität auch nicht mehr das was sie einmal war... auf dem oberen Bild sieht man das die Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen ist



ist doch ein AIR-Dämpfer!!! TsTsTs


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2009)

Sorry Bild vergessen. 

Hier mein neustes Bike:






Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## IBKer (18. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hier mein neustes Bike:



ist das ein BMXTB oder ein Argon ?


----------



## OldSchool (18. November 2009)

Heute auf dem Trail kurz vor Sonnenuntergang. 

Ist ein Handypic deshalb nicht so dolle Qualität.


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

fibbs79 schrieb:


> sorry bild vergessen.
> 
> Hier mein neustes bike:
> 
> ...



1.5?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> 1.5?


----------



## Simbl (18. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich hab eben mal gezählt, seit 37 Beiträgen nur gelabber und keine Bilder
> 
> Deshalb hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Helius und mir


 

Des ist der Klabusterfred!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

genau!


----------



## _querlenker_ (21. November 2009)

Potztausend! Ganze 3 Tage herrscht hier nun schon Funkstille!  
Ich deute das als ein gutes Zeichen, da hoffentlich alle draußen im Wald spielen sind. Dies hier ist mein Spielgerät:


----------



## LeichteGranate (21. November 2009)

Geiles Teil!
Jetzt brauchst du nur noch n anständigen LRS


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## haha (22. November 2009)

verdammt schönes gerät, vor allem die rahmenfarbe


----------



## Framekiller (22. November 2009)

Einfach nur geil das bike ich liebe diese Eloxalfarben und kanns kaum erwarten mal eins in komplett blau eloxal zu sehen


----------



## der-gute (22. November 2009)

iila würde rocken

;-)


----------



## schlammdiva (22. November 2009)

@ querlenker

wirklich schöne Farbkombi.
Ein gelungener Helius Aufbau


----------



## ins (22. November 2009)

Sehr geiles Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. November 2009)

Zuwachs in meinem Keller:





wird ein nettes Gebrauchtrad werden, eines mit dem man keine Sorgen hat


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

@querlenker : tolles bike , geile farbe !!!! grün eloxal is auch der hammer ....


----------



## abbath (22. November 2009)

Naja, wenn die Scheuerresistenz ähnlich wie beim schwarzen Eloxal ist, isses ein zeitlich begrenztes Vergnügen.

Neu sieht's aber auf jeden Fall genial aus


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. November 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Scheuerresistenz ähnlich wie beim schwarzen Eloxal ist, isses ein zeitlich begrenztes Vergnügen.
> 
> Neu sieht's aber auf jeden Fall genial aus



Warum ist gepulvert besser ?


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

..... meine eloxierten bikes sind auf alle fälle anfälliger , was abrieb und kratzer angeht .... bis auf mein bass - da geht nix ab !!!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (22. November 2009)

@querlenker... 

sehr geiles teil.......genau mit diesem aufbau hab ich mir es auch vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. November 2009)

bis jetzt ist mein eloxal helius auch top in schuss...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bis jetzt ist mein eloxal helius auch top in schuss...



dann würde ich es auch so lassen 

.... mein´s ist auch noch TIPTOP


----------



## abbath (22. November 2009)

Mein schwarzer Hinterbau sieht aus wie Sau (naja leicht übertrieben). Der gepulverte Hauptrahmen hingegen ist sehr widerstandsfähig. Also auch lacktechnisch, meine ich.


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. November 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!
> Jetzt brauchst du nur noch n anständigen LRS



was spricht gegen den LRS?


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Zuwachs in meinem Keller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch so einen. Gab es vor ein paar Wochen für kleines Geld bei Ebay. War ein super schnappen 
Ich hoffe ich bekomme das Ding bis anfang Frühling aufgebaut.

Wie ist dein Plan ?


----------



## der-gute (22. November 2009)

ich habs aus dem Forum für sehr kleines Geld

mein Plan:
Marzocchi Roco Coil Worldcup 2008 neu 159.- (ist bestellt)
Durolux RCA 160 mm < 300.-
XT-Gruppe
wohl die Code vom 901
RF Northshore DH Kurbel vom 901
DT E2200 LRS gebraucht von meinem Händler
Superforce 75mm liegt hier
RF Evolve Alulenker liegt hier

ich strebe < 2k Euro für alles an


----------



## kroiterfee (22. November 2009)

sehr gut! gruss an alex!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> dann würde ich es auch so lassen



wer weiss wer weiss


----------



## der-gute (22. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr gut! gruss an alex!



sag ich

der is aba die Woche wohl mal wieder beruflich weg
letzte/diese waren seine Spielkameraden ja kränklich und er durfte einfach so an den Gerdasee fahren


----------



## tanchoplatinum (25. November 2009)

mein helius fr, eingesaut. aber so ist das halt, wenn es öfter mal ausgeführt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> sag ich
> 
> der is aba die Woche wohl mal wieder beruflich weg



danke! ich weiss... ich bin bei derselben firma. ;-)


----------



## der-gute (25. November 2009)

Ah daher weht der Wind...

Die waren bestimmt begeistert bezüglich deiner jetzt "gebrauchten" Wirbelsäule...

Sammal, hast du jetzt schon ne iscg an deinem FR?
Wolltest du doch nachrüsten lassen

Hätte hier auch so ein Projekt rumliegen...


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2009)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> mein helius fr, eingesaut. aber so ist das halt, wenn es öfter mal ausgeführt wird.



Mama s Bild größer


----------



## Barney55 (25. November 2009)

Hier is meine Lady in red.....

Rahmen: Helius FR 05
Dämpfer: Fox Float RL
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Race Face Atlas Fr
Trigger: Sram X-0
Schaltwerk: Sram X-0
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH ( wird noch umgebaut auf 2-fach mit Bash und Zweig)
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 mit DT-Swiss Speichen und 5.1 Felgen
Bremsen: Avid Elixir cr
Sattelstütze: Roox
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 316 ti
Reifen: Big Betty 2.4 vorne, Fat Albert 2.25 hinten


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. November 2009)

von tanchoplatinum der das bild nur zu klein hier rein hatte 






gesamtgewicht?


----------



## WODAN (25. November 2009)

Barney55 schrieb:


> Hier is meine Lady in red.....
> 
> Rahmen: Helius FR 05
> Dämpfer: Fox Float RL
> ...



Schönes Bike, aber irgendwie sind Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau aus verschiedenen Jahrgängen oder?


----------



## tanchoplatinum (25. November 2009)

mit den 2.2 rubber queen hat es so 15 kg, werd aber noch mal genau schauen, da es leute gibt die das nicht glauben.

http://www.contiracing.blogspot.com/


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. November 2009)

seh grad das es sogar ein FR ist und kein AM (tütütü)

15kg sind doch realistisch...


----------



## Barney55 (25. November 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, aber irgendwie sind Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau aus verschiedenen Jahrgängen oder?



Da haste recht....Gut aufgepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (26. November 2009)

und:  alter CC hinterbau oder neuer AM?


----------



## Framekiller (26. November 2009)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> mein helius fr, eingesaut. aber so ist das halt, wenn es öfter mal ausgeführt wird.



Geiles bike, der Rahmen hat glaub ich echt Seltenheitswert. Scheint son Übergangsmodell vom FR zu sein. Welcher Jahrgang is der Rahmen denn genau. Schaut ja im Grunde wie das aktuelle Modell aus bis auf die Sitzrohrgussets (alt) und Steuerrohrgussets (so noch nie am FR gesehen).


----------



## kroiterfee (26. November 2009)

daniel:

wie macht sich der luftdämpfer (rs ario?) im fr?


----------



## kroiterfee (26. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ah daher weht der Wind...
> 
> Die waren bestimmt begeistert bezüglich deiner jetzt "gebrauchten" Wirbelsäule...
> 
> ...




ist alles ohne schäden und ausfallerscheinungen verheilt. nur fallschirmspringen fällt flach.

nein hab noch nichts nachrüsten lassen. wird auf unbestimmte zeit verschoben, da die die kohle an anderer stelle gebraucht wird. kostet aber so umme 50 euro.


----------



## softbiker (26. November 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Geiles bike, der Rahmen hat glaub ich echt Seltenheitswert. Scheint son Übergangsmodell vom FR zu sein. Welcher Jahrgang is der Rahmen denn genau. Schaut ja im Grunde wie das aktuelle Modell aus bis auf die Sitzrohrgussets (alt) und Steuerrohrgussets (so noch nie am FR gesehen).



Wie meinen.

Dass ist ein ganz normaler FR-Rahmen. Ich tippe mal auf Größe S da die Gussets am Sitzrohr ziemlich klein sind.
Aber die Gussets vorne sind doch ganz normale N-Gussets. Das schaut von unten vielleicht nur ein bissl blöd aus.
Oder war es am Ende der Kandidat der sich ein AM mit FR-Rohrsatz bruzzeln hat lassen?


----------



## Testmaen (26. November 2009)

Wenn ich mich an die Erzählungen von Daniel auf der Hausmesse recht erinnere, ist es ein L Rahmen, mit M Sitzrohr. Das Steuerrohrgusset ist aber in der Tat ein wenig anders.






@kroiterfree: Dämpfer ist ein RS Monarch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. November 2009)

danke!

fragt sich nur wie der sich macht im fr... würde ja mal dicke 500g einsparen an gewicht... *grübel*


----------



## balticnor (26. November 2009)

Ich denke auch das es sich um ein Übergangmodell handelt. Andere Sitzrohr- und Steuerroh-Gussets deuten darauf hin. Ich denke Zwischen Modelljahr 07 und 08. Aber geiles Bike. Die Farbkombi finde ich gut!


----------



## softbiker (26. November 2009)

Ach jetze erinnere ich mich. Er wollte wegen dem Gewicht oder dem aussehen diese dicken N-Gussets nicht haben wollte.


----------



## Testmaen (26. November 2009)

balticnor schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es sich um ein Übergangmodell handelt. Andere Sitzrohr- und Steuerroh-Gussets deuten darauf hin. Ich denke Zwischen Modelljahr 07 und 08. Aber geiles Bike. Die Farbkombi finde ich gut!



Für mich deutet das eher darauf hin, dass a) die normalen Sitzrohrgussets bei einem verkürzten Sitzrohr keinen Platz mehr hatten und b) das er als N-Mitarbeiter auch Teile  bekommt, die so nicht an den Kunden gehen würden.


----------



## softbiker (26. November 2009)

So gerade ist meine Ketteführung eingetrudelt.

e13 ds (143g)
Syncros Alu-Bashguard (123g)
Umwerfer Shimano FD-M 667 (161g)

Die Kefü macht einen supersoliden Eindruck. Natürlich auch nicht gerade leicht dafür aus Stahl.
Der Bash is auch schön und wird vom Alu-Chefkoch noch getrimmt in passendem blau, allerdings bin ich am überlegen hier doch einen aus Harplastik anzuschaffen. Wobei die auch nur 40g weniger haben.

So hier nun der Nachtrag:






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tanchoplatinum (26. November 2009)

salü


das ist ein normales 09 fr, in größe l und einem sitzrohr vom m und mit dem ganz normalem rohrsatz.
das sitzrohrgusset ist vom st (hab ich selber an den drehpunkt angepasst) und das steuerrohrgusset ist vom nucleon evo (wurde von mir, auch ein wenig angepasst). 
das evo gusset find ich einfach schöner und es trägt nicht so dick auf, wie das eigentliche fr gusset.
durch das kleinere gusset darf mein rad aber nur mit 160 mm gabeln gefahren werden. was ich aber als völlig ausreichend finde, da ich mit dem rad touren fahre und bergab braucht es sich nicht hinter dh rädern verstecken. es geht berab halt ein wenig ruppiger zu, als mit dem dh-bike, da wird der lenker ein bisschen mehr festgehalten und gut.

die zugverlegung ist wie 08, unter dem oberrohr und an den druckstreben wollte finde ich sie unten besser, als von oben.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. November 2009)

daniel kannste noch was zum monarch im fr sagen?


----------



## tanchoplatinum (26. November 2009)

die ersten paar ausfahrten hatte ich einen fox dhx 5.0, mit 650er feder drin. dann hab ich den monarch eingebaut und war erst enttäuscht.

aber, mit einem stahlfederdämpfer kann der monarch natürlich nicht verglichen werden, da dieser ein viel besseres ansprechverhalten und bessere progression besitzt.

den monarch fahre ich mit 230 psi. womit ich auf den trails die ich nicht kenne immer noch so 0,5 cm hub reserve habe, auf den trails die ich kenne nutze ich alles an hub. der sag ist bei 30%.
die plattform sowie das gate sind mir persönlich zu wenig, da wie ich finde fast nichts passiert wenn ich das gate oder die plattform verändere.

aber trotzdem freunde ich mich mit dem monarch immer mehr an.
ich hatte am anfang immer mit luftverlust zu tun. das hatte sich aber erledigt als ich die befestigungsschraube (9 mm) vom ventil, neu mit schraubensicherung eingeklebt habe.
seit dem kein luftverlust mehr.

bin gerade am schauen wie ich das gate und die plattform ein bisschen besser machen kann.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. November 2009)

hm... klingt ja nun nicht sooo berauschend.


----------



## Shorty7989 (28. November 2009)

Morti schrieb:


> sehr schön,
> 
> sind die anbauteile in lila eloxiert?



nein die extralove parts sind Rot Eloxiert
sieht nur auf dem Foto so aus. Wie gesagt ist nicht so gut das foto.
Gruß Shorty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. November 2009)

Heut mal noch das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Heut mal noch das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt



Ja, geil!


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2009)

so, Prototypenstadium:





dasHinterrad is nich mal für Scheibenbremse geeignet, aber damit steht der Bock erstmal. Das VR is aus dem 901. die Spacer sind erstmal drin weil die Gabel noch nciht gekürzt is.

was noch kommt:
XT Schaltung
Avid Code 203/185 in galvanized
DT E2200 LRS mit BB 2.4

irgendwann ne ander Sattelstütze und ein anderer Sattel, aber das Ding soll erstmal fahren...


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. November 2009)

wird bestimmt schick


----------



## kroiterfee (28. November 2009)

aber nur mit anderem vorbau.


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2009)

das ist ein Superforce 75mm

schau dir das Bild genauer an, man sieht beim kurz hinsehen nicht den Unterschied zwischen Vorbau und linker Lenkerseite


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. November 2009)

das war mein 2007 helius fr mit speedhub


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2009)

@ der-gute,
die Sattelstütze sieht echt schoisse aus


----------



## kroiterfee (28. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> das ist ein Superforce 75mm
> 
> schau dir das Bild genauer an, man sieht beim kurz hinsehen nicht den Unterschied zwischen Vorbau und linker Lenkerseite



heiligsblechle... du hast ja recht. sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. November 2009)

Ich freu mich erstmal, das ich ein Helius hab...

Ein komisch angezogenes, mit zu langem vordergeläuf, aber meins ;-)

die sattelstütze wiegt geschätzt 1 Kilo
stammt aus ner verstellbaren von scott
brauchte halt die äußere Hülse, die 34,9 hat, fürs 901
damit war die innere 31.6 übrig

JA, es kommt ne neue....
Irgendwann, es soll erstmal fahren

i frei mi


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2009)

Ich sehe grad das dein Rad im Keller steht  dreh den Dämpfer, glaube mir das ist besser


----------



## mtb_nico (28. November 2009)

Hat irgendjemand schon mal ein Bild von einem Helius in rot eloxal gesehen? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das rüber kommt! 

Edit: Auf Seite 129 ist eins zu sehen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. November 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand schon mal ein Bild von einem Helius in rot eloxal gesehen? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das rüber kommt!
> 
> Edit: Auf Seite 129 ist eins zu sehen...



zwar kein Helius, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus:


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2009)

warum hat das Argon FR als letztes Nicolai noch diese hässlichen Gussets zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr.

Das stört mich an meinem Argon FR immer wieder, die an den aktuellen Helius´sind doch so schön...


----------



## sluette (29. November 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum hat das Argon FR als letztes Nicolai noch diese hässlichen Gussets zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr.


das gusset am steuerrohr ist auch nicht viel schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. November 2009)

Stimmt

wobei das am sattelrohr negativer auffällt...


----------



## mtb_nico (29. November 2009)

Die Gussets waren doch immer das auf das die Leute so abgefahren sind, oder?


----------



## sluette (29. November 2009)

das ist wohl richtig, aber im vergleich zu den neuen gussets an AM, AC etc. sehen die alten eher "preiswert" aus, auch wenn sie ihren zweck ohne frage erfüllen.


----------



## abbath (29. November 2009)

Die alten sehen aber so schön nach Baumaschine aus. Ich find sie prima - die neuen sind aber auch chic.


----------



## accutrax (29. November 2009)

"preiswerter baumaschinenstyle"....es wird immer besser...
hat aber was...(gehabt..)...

einige der alten steuerrohrgussets finde ich immer noch sehr gelungen, wie oben am 07er fr von team nicolai...
die neuen sind jetzt teilweise nicht so mein ding....
aber sie sind nicolaitypisch konsequent umgesetzt...

gruss accu


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> zwar kein Helius, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus:



geiler hobel du must bmal damit fahren der carbon drive ist der hammer


----------



## Oettinger (29. November 2009)

mir gefallen die 'alten' Gussets immernoch richtig gut!

sehen imho mehr nach Maschinenbau aus als die neuen......


----------



## accutrax (29. November 2009)

word...


gruss accu


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. November 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> geiler hobel du must bmal damit fahren der carbon drive ist der hammer



Bin ich schon  Carbon Drive ist der Hammer nur HT nicht meine Welt


----------



## Mythilos (2. Dezember 2009)

So, heute war ich an der Reihe mit meinen Freudeausbrüchen!



 

 

 

 

Einsatzgebiet vorerst Tour, CX und Trail...

Mein Aufbau wird wie folgt:
Rahmen: AM, Gr.M, schw. Elox., Kawagrün matt
LRS: Hope Pro2 Flow
Reifen: VR Muddy Marry, HR Big Betty (laßt mich die Touren ruhig damit fahren... ;-) )
Bremsen: Hope Tech M4 183mm (wiege 73kg, naggisch)
Gabel: vorerst Fox 32 Talas RLC mattschwarz
Kurbel: SLX
Schaltwerk: Saint
Umwerfer: XT
Shifter: XT
Kassette: XT
Kette: HG93
Vorbau: Thomson X4
Lenker: Syntace Lowrider Carbon
Griffe: Ergon GX1 Teamgrün
Sattelstütze: wohl eine Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel: noch nicht 100% klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

